#ubuntu-es 2011-03-14
 * dannyLopez68 cena
<Estrellita> estoy tratando de descomprimir un directorio en /op/ pero no puedo =(
<Estrellita> sudo tar xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz  -C /opt/
<Estrellita> porque sera :(
<m4v> Estrellita: explicá cual es el mensaje de error
<m4v> y porqué en /opt?
<mauricio> algun hosting de imagenes simple y que sirva para todo tipo de sitios (no como imageshack)
<Estrellita> se queda la consola en blanco
<Estrellita> lo tube que hacer de forma manual
<Estrellita> extraer aqui
<Estrellita> luego copiar y pecar en el directorio opt
<Estrellita> usando el comando cp como root
<Estrellita> ya que desde el entornografico no tenia permisos
<dzup2> mauricio: http://ompldr.org/    http://www.picupine.com/
<mauricio> dzup2 muchas gracias
<rommel_> hola a todos
 * Swagger Nass
<rommel_> alguien me podria guiar para instalar ubutu 10.10 en un H,d que recien le puse xp y le ise una sola particion dejando el resto del mismo para linux
<rommel_> hola
<rommel_> no hay nadie con buena honda por ahi
<m4v> "onda"
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> disculpa
<m4v> el canal está compuesto por voluntarios, el soporte no está garantizado.
<rommel_> sabrias ayudarme porfabor
<m4v> no puedo.
<rommel_> aunq no me lebanta el 10.10 estoi ahora con el 10.04
<rommel_> no hay drama
<m4v> por favor ten paciencia y espera. Capaz alguien pueda ayudarte, pero no demandes ayuda somos voluntarios nada más.
<rommel_> lo se no hay problema esta todo bien
<chasis> hey rommel, solucionaste lo del firefox?
<rommel_> no nada mano
<rommel_> estoi ahora con la pc de mi hermano
<rommel_> q se le quebro xp
<rommel_> y se la estoi arreglando poniendole xp y linux
<rommel_> ahora estoi en el paso 4 de 7
<rommel_> instalando 10.04
<DavidReza> y qué es lo que no puedes hacer rommel?
<rommel_> no ya le di lo que me paresio
<rommel_> q era en el paso 4 donde ami anteriormente no me dejaba seguir en minoteboot  por q no podia hacer bien la raiz
<rommel_> porq tenia particionado el disco en tres
<rommel_> ak solo particiones una ves puse xp y ahora estoi poniendo ubuntu
<rommel_> pero no entre manualmente a hacer las particiones lo hiso ubuntu solo
<rommel_> aber como me ba
<rommel_> hola nuebamente
<rommel_> alguien me podria guiar como conectar un pc con ubuntu 10.04 a una ret inalambrica
<rommel_> en ssid q le tengo q poner
<dabor> rommel_, al lado del reloj hay un icono de red (network manager) configura ahi tu wifi
<chasis> rommel, e las detecta automaticamnte, no tienes que añadirla manualmente
<rommel_> si estoi ahi luego elegi la de solapa inalambrica
<rommel_> no la detecta
<rommel_> pasa q estoi con noteboot a la red
<mauricio> rommel la tarjeta es broadcom
<mauricio> ?
<rommel_> no interfiere eso
<rommel_> a la de esta pc no c
<rommel_> me podes pasar el comando para saber cual es
<dabor> rommel_, lspci|grep Network
<dabor> rommel_, si aparece una solapa inalambrica es porque la detecta
<rommel_> con sudo o asi no mas
<dabor> rommel_, podrias probar
<dabor> rommel_, nunca dije sudo
<rommel_> no se que dise pero no lo puedo desifrar
<rommel_> entre lspci q sigue es una l o espacio?
<dabor> rommel_, copiar y pegar
<rommel_> no
<rommel_> es para otra pc
<rommel_> como copia y pega
<rommel_> si no tengo coneccion con la otra pc
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene problemas para actualizar el chromium?
<mauricio> no
<mauricio> funca perfecto
 * Swagger Byee!
<dabor> TrueNhero, dependerá de como estas queriendo actualizarlo
<TrueNhero> dabor: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_10.0.648.127-r76697_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.45.91 80]
<mauricio> TrueNhero: pero ese es el chrome
<robe77> parece un problema de descarga no de instalacion.
<mauricio> no el chromium
<TrueNhero> hmmm
<TrueNhero> ok me das tu ultima version de chromium
<dabor> TrueNhero, ese servidor parece estar caido y es el de chrome
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> espera
<TrueNhero> 9.0.597.107 (75357) Ubuntu 10.10 es este?
<mauricio> 10.0.648.133 (77742) Built on Ubuntu 10.10, running on LinuxMint 10
<TrueNhero> mauricio: de que servidor descargas las actualizaciones?
<mauricio> mmm deja ver
<mauricio> http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu
<mauricio> TrueNhero: http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu
<TrueNhero> exploto el reactor
<DavidReza> alguien sabe por qué normalmente en algunas lecturas
<DavidReza> ponen los comandos `asi' ??
<rockcabilla> tengo una duda sobre clientes irc
<rockcabilla> hace tiempo use una version de konversation que me permitia responder atrastando el nick del usuario
<rockcabilla> hacia la linea para escribir
<rockcabilla> muy util, saben de otro cliente que haga lo mismo?
<DavidReza> rockcabilla,  la verdad no sé de algun cliente que haga eso, pero no te parece más útil empezar a escribir el nombre y usar el tabulador?
<rockcabilla> el tabulador para que man?
<rockcabilla> DavidReza no se otra forma de hacerlo que no sea escribir, pero es molesto cuando la persona tiene un nick raro
<rockcabilla> o muy largo
<DavidReza> cómo pusiste mi nombre ahorita? lo escribiste todo?
<rockcabilla> si
<DavidReza> simplemente escribe Dav o Da y apreta Tav
<DavidReza> Tab*
<DavidReza> incluso hasta con D
<rockcabilla> ves? que sabia eso..
<rockcabilla> gracias
<rockcabilla> mas noob y me muero xD
<DavidReza> si sólo pones una letra y hay muchos que empiezan con esa letra, te aparecerá una lista, sólo es cuestión de agregar un caracter más
<DavidReza> haha, no te preocupes, algo se aprende todos los días
<rockcabilla> entiendo
<DavidReza> de hecho esa función de autocompletar, tambien la tienes en la consola de Ubuntu
<rockcabilla> nunca habia sabido...
<rockcabilla> creeme, me estoy riendo en este momento de no saber algo tan util...
<DavidReza> hahaha
<rockcabilla> xD
<rockcabilla> DavidReza mi carrera me ha vuelto una sabandijuela, entro al canal solo cuando tengo dudas tontas
<rockcabilla> mañana tengo parcial de zoologia
<rockcabilla> me tengo que ir :S
<rockcabilla> hasta luego...
<DavidReza> haha
<DavidReza> ok, éxito
<DavidReza> hasta luego
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<alexneb> duda
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  nos son .P
<alexneb> duda... tengo una ALFA AWUSO36H ... pero al conectarla a internes (que eso es lo que se lleva) la wifi se cae constantemente.. he visto que hay unos dribers pero .. me servira?
<alexneb> drivers*
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: explicate
<Tarrasquero> es usb?
<alexneb> sip
<Tarrasquero> como la conectas?
<alexneb> usb... conecto via alfa a wifi.. (con una distancia de 50 mt, pero no deberia dar problemas ya que esta enchufada a una yagui que pilla hasta los 3km y esta comprobada) y se cae constantemente.. no se si probar con wicd
<alexneb> o es algo de drivers...
<alexneb> buscando en internes he encontrado unos drivers... ergo no se si eso solucionara el problema
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: que chipsets monta la targeta
<Vic> Hola buenos dias
<Vic> Necesito cambiar unos datos por internet y no puedo me da este error
<Vic> JSPG0036E: Failed to find resource /gestionautoservicio.sharing.j
<Vic> Alguien sabe que quiere decir?
<Vic> Holaaaaaaaaaa. No hay nadie por ay?
<Vic>  Holaaaaaaaaaa. No hay nadie por ay?
<Vic> Alguien me puede contestar para ver si estoy conectado,pasa algo rraro
<Vic> Tiffon,buenos dias,me puedes contestar?
<Vic> no se si esto va
<m4v> Vic: pregunta al canal.
<Vic> m4v,queria comprobar que estaba conectado,e tenido una serie de errores
<sangre> hola
<Vic> fosco,Buenos dias,puedes echarme una mano?
<m4v> Vic: nuevamente, pregunta al canal, no andes llamando nicks, el soporte no es personalizado.
<fosco_> Vic: pregunta directamente al canal
<Vic> Perdon,no tengo mucha experiencia en esto
<Vic> Tengo problemas con el repositor.Me puede ayudar alguien?
<sangre> quien tiene problemas y de que?
<Vic> Tengo este problema alguien sabe porque.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580106/
<noseasasi>  <Vic> creo que tienes duplicados repositorios ademas de no tener las llaves
<noseasasi>                    publicas configuradas...
<noseasasi> nada q en una busqueda por google no se solucione.
<noseasasi> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/146215
 * alexneb se despide con l apatita
<ramon_Gimp> hola , me gustaria saber que puedo usar para tener como una agenda de notas en ubuntu
<ramon_Gimp> trabajo en proyectos como gimp mypaint y necesito ordenar mis ideas.
<fer12> hola como puedo poner el efecto de acomodar ventanas de windows 7
<fer12> ese efecto que cuando se arrastra una ventana hacia el borde se maximiza hacia la mitad
<fer12> ya lo encontré
<fer12> aero snap en ubuntu
<smallsoldier> Saludos desde El Salvador
<smallsoldier> una consulta tengo un servidor local de repositorios con apt-cacher, pero la tranferencia es lenta como si se descargara de internet, alguien que me pueda ayudar
<unomas> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<unomas> como puedo instalar el everywhere de orange en ubuntu
<unomas> es un pendrive el modem
<erUSUL> ubuntulo1: has mirado en network manager? por si funciona a la primera. boton derecho en el icono de red. Editar Conexiones pestaña de banda ancha mobil. añadir
<fosco_> se fue
<erUSUL> ouch es cierto...
<erUSUL> ubuntulo1: se siente
<smallsoldier> alguien podria ayudarme con apt-caher la trasnferencia es lenta
<fosco_> apt que?
<Reisilver> jjejejejeje ese  apt-caher es para crear un servidor de paquetes local que tenga salida al servidor principal, las otras PCs se actualizan de la que tiene internet
<Reisilver>  apt-caher
<Reisilver> http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1915
<smallsoldier> Reisilver ok,
<ivedci89> que puedo usar para compartir archivos y directorios entre ubuntus sin tener que loguearse, pero que no sea samba.
<ivedci89> ??
<fosco_> lo mas sencillo con diferencia es samba
<fosco_> si no te sirve samba puedes compartir una particion por nfs
<precubcr> u para compartir con nwindows?
<ivedci89> pasa que samba suele darme problemas..
<ivedci89> no, en mni caasa tengo tres compus y todas con ubuntu 10.04
<fosco_> como dije samba es lo mas sencillo
<precubcr> si pero yo kiero lo mismo pero entre kubuntu y windows
<fosco_> pero si no te gusta o no te sirve puedes hacer un servidor ftp o nfs
<Crashbit> Para compartir entre diferentes SO lo mejor es samba, si solo son linux, NFS es una buena opción
<fosco_> precubcr, samba
<ivedci89> es que cuando tomo varios directorios para copiar de un lado a otro me daproblemas, se cae la transferencia o me deja de copiar, y a veces va lento...
<precubcr> fosco_ asias jejeje
<ivedci89> cómo se usa NFS? tiene entorno grafico?
<fosco_> !nfs
<kubot> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Guest55189> a alguien recientemente le salio una barra lateral en el escritorio ?
<TrueNhero> .net es libre?
<fosco_> Guest55189, si estás usando ubuntu 11.04 si
<fosco_> TrueNhero, no, el equivalente libre es mono
<Guest55189> y por que sale eso fosco_ ? para que es ?
<fosco_> Guest55189, es unity, el entorno de escritorio por defecto para ubuntu 11.04
<Guest55189> fosco_, pero antes no lo tenia ! y apenas hoy aparecio
<fosco_> Guest55189, seguramente porque no tenías soporte 3D
<fosco_> unity necesita 3D
<Guest55189> fosco_, mira esto http://imagebin.org/142938
<Bucky> hola
<Guest55189> fosco_, si, tengo compiz ! como lo quito ?
<fosco_> ah no, eso no es unity
<fosco_> habrá creado un nuevo panel
<fosco_> dale clic derecho a ver si te deja eliminar panel
<Bucky> me gustaria cambiar la resolucion de mi pantalla , pero el problema es ke la ke elijo , no se me keda  , cuadno einicio desaparece , meti en comando para listarlas y no me aparecia en la lista , eso es porke mi grafica no la soporta ¿?  gracias
<Bucky> reinicio*
<fosco_> Bucky, abre un terminal y escribe randr
<fosco_> ese comando mostrará las resoluciones soportadas por tu sistema
<Bucky> si pero ahi no esta la ke kiero
<Bucky> no puedo hacer nada ¿?
<fosco_> entonces no la soporta
<Bucky> :(
<fosco_> puedes intentar instalar el driver propietario si es q existe para tu grafica
<fosco_> que modelo es?
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<Bucky> por algo en especial¿? no  se  nada de esto
<Bucky> una  nvida si
<fosco_> ejecuta lo q puse y pega aqui lo q sale
<Bucky> voy
<Bucky> un segun
<Bucky> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<fosco_> uff esa nvidia es del pleistoceno
<Bucky> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Bucky> jajaja
<Bucky> como yo
<Bucky> xd
<fosco_> te costará bastante activar el driver propietario en esa
<Bucky> no tengo nada ke hacer   fosco_ ¿?
<lcn> fosco_: si usa module-assistant no podra?
<fosco_> siempre hay algo que hacer
<Bucky> eske lo raro es ek  en vwin2 si pueda tener esa resolucion
<Bucky> :S
<fosco_> otra cosa es si vale la pena el esfuerzo
<Bucky> si kisiera intentarlo
<Bucky> porke sino dejo esto
<Bucky> y me vuelvo a win
<Bucky> aunke no kisiera la verdad... estoy intentando por todos los medios kedarme , pero...
<Bucky> :/
<fosco_> si quieres lo intentamos
<Bucky> asi ke si me ayudaras , me harias un favor
<Bucky> :))
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y escribe los comandos que te voy a ir diciendo
<Bucky> pero debes ser paciente, llevo solo  menos de un mes con esto
<Bucky> :/
<Bucky> vale
<Bucky> esta abiera
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <-- esto actualizará tu sistema, puede que tarde, avisame cuando acabe
<Bucky> gracias fosco_
<Bucky> esta actualizado de esta mañana con ese comando
<Bucky> ya intente cosillas
<fosco_> ok, hazlo igualmente, nunca está de más
<Bucky> pero no llego a enterarme del todo leyendo en webs
<Bucky> vale voy
<Bucky> la verdad es ke esta mañana me dio un errorcillo :P
<lcn> nvidia-glx-legacy se llama el driver que necesitas para esa tarjeta
<lcn> segura te tiene que funcionar
<lcn> *seguro
<Hjonthn> buenas
<Bucky> pero no me preguntes cual , ya se me olvidÖ
<Bucky> xd
<Bucky> ains.. mientras esto  se pone listo... sabes como se cambia el color de mi texto en  xchat¿?
 * Bucky aprovechando.... xd
<Guest55189> Como quito la barra lateral de gnome ?
<Bucky> alexneb,  weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Bucky> :********************************
<Hjonthn> alguien sabes como configuro un router eurocase
<fosco_> Guest55189, boton derecho sobre la barra y eliminar panel
<Hjonthn> :((((((((((((
<Guest55189> Ups jaj si cierto
<Hjonthn> :)
<Guest55189> jaja gracia fosco_
<Hjonthn> aaagggggrrrrrr
<fosco_> Hjonthn, eso mejor en canales de hardware o redes, has mirado en adslayuda.com ?
<fosco_> Bucky, los colores de xchat menu configuracion - preferencias - colores
<Hjonthn> nop
<Hjonthn> fosco_
<Hjonthn> me dio fiaca tengo costumbre de venir aca primero :P
<Hjonthn> mejor me voy a #autoayuda
<Hjonthn> xD
<fosco_> pues pasate por esa web, tiene mucha documentacion sobre configuracion de routers
<Hjonthn> ok
<Hjonthn> gracias
<fosco_> Bucky, parece que tenías unas cuantas cosas por actualizar, no? ;)
<VADER> hola gentee
<VADER> hola canall
<__Bucky__> hola ¿?
<fosco_> te veo inquieto __Bucky__
<luckatoni_> inquieto no, aburrido
<fosco_> __Bucky__, si sigues entrando y saliendo al final el bot te baneará
<Kurdt> ....................
<frangor> hoooola
<totocolombia> buen día, pregunta luego de la última actualización de ubuntu 10.10  realizara hace pocas semanas, mi configuración quedo como un tema gris bastante feo, he intentado cambiarlo pero no pese a que deja hacer los cambios no cambia nada, alguien sabe como arreglar esto?
<Bucky> hola de nuevo
<fosco_> hola
<Bucky> fosco_,  creo ke desisto :(
<fosco_> por?
<fosco_> si ni siquiera hemos empezado...
<Bucky> no puedo usar  linux en este pc
<Bucky> comprovado :((((
<Bucky> no paro de caerme
<Bucky> y no me da tiempo para solucionar los problemas ke me da
<Bucky> :(
<fosco_> bueno, como veas, pero si quieres solucionarlo aqui estaremos
<hashashin> totocolombia, puedo probar esto: sudo apt-get -f install para ver si no se quedo ningun paquete por ahi suelto al actualizar y si no sale na prueba a reinstalar sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-settings-daemon
<totocolombia> ok hashashin ya miro
<asdt> hola
<asdt> soy  Bucky
<asdt> me banearon ¿?
<hashashin> mucha lineas seguidas
<hashashin> XD
<asdt> perdon
<totocolombia> hashashin no aparecio nada voy a probar el otro omando
<asdt> se fue fosco_ ¿?
<fosco_> no
<asdt> me leiste ¿?
<fosco_> <Bucky> y no me da tiempo para solucionar los problemas ke me da <- leí hasta aquí
<asdt> puedo pegar¿?
<asdt> o me echaran tb ¿?
<fosco_> te echarán, usa pastebin.com para pegar
<asdt> bueno mejor lo digo... me caigo cada 2x3  y no puedo hacer nada , os dejo  amitad esplicacion ,  con windows no me caigo tnto
<fosco_> <fosco_> bueno, como veas, pero si quieres solucionarlo aqui estaremos
<asdt> buffffffffffffffffffffffffff :(((((((((((
<asdt> si kerer si kiero fosco_  ese es el problema , pero no  se porke no puedo :S
<asdt> esto me supera :/
<fosco_> ok
<asdt> la actualizacion sigue en marcha ....
<hashashin> alguien sabe pq teniendo 2 comandos en cron en intervalos diferentes, me ejecuta los 2 a la vez? uno esta cada media hora y el otro cada 59min pero cada vez que se ejecuta el de media hora que esta primero se ejecutan los 2... y creo que al reves tb
<hashashin> */30 * * * * y */59 * * * * tengo puesto como intervalos
<asdt> no se suando me leesi y cuando no , porke  tal vez me he caido ya...
<asdt> leeis*
<hashashin> sigues aki asdt
<fosco_> te leemos asdt
<asdt> si  eso creo
<asdt> :(
<totocolombia> hashashin no funciono sigue igual, queda como si estuviera con un W$ 3.1
<asdt> ke hago despues de  ke acaben las actualizaciones ke  me dijiste ¿?
<asdt> una cosita .. si me caigo de nuevo , cierro , solo agradeceros el interes a ti fosco_  y a los demas , gracias
<fosco_> asdt, cuando acabe la actualizacion, no antes, ejecuta esto:
<jakeukalane> hola
<jakeukalane> tengo un problema gordo
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-settings <- esto instalará el controlador que (espero) funcionará con tu hardware paleolitico
<jakeukalane> no se enciende mi ordenador
<hashashin> totocolombia, prueba una cosa creo un usuario y entra con el y mira si ahi te deja cambiar el tema, si te deja una solucion rapida seria cargate ~/.gconf del usuario donde no va para que vuelva a crear las configuraciones
<noseasasi> Paz y bien
<hashashin> crea*
<jakeukalane> llega a un punto en el que dice
<totocolombia> intentando
<jakeukalane> "mount filesystem failed" a maintenance shell will now be started
<jakeukalane> como puedo hacer para restaurarlo??
<jakeukalane> es raro porque se me bloqueó
<fosco_> jakeukalane, eso suele ser por un error en el sistema de ficheros, tendrás que repararlo
<jakeukalane> y en vez de apagar mal
<fosco_> sabes cual es la particion de ubuntu?
<jakeukalane> le di a reisub
<jakeukalane> no
<fosco_> pues muy mal
<jakeukalane> mal el reisub o mal el no saber?
<fosco_> mal no saber
<fosco_> jakeukalane, intenta esto de todas maneras:
<fosco_> cuando entres en esa shell de mantenimiento ejecuta fdisk -l para ver que particiones tienes
<fosco_> a todos las que aparezcan etiquetadas como "Linux" pasales un fsck
<fosco_> fsck /dev/sda1
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<jakeukalane> vale
<totocolombia> hashashin como ejecuto lo que me dices, si por el otro usuario me deja cambiar el tema normalmente
<totocolombia> pero no entiendo el comando que me dices
<fosco_> una vez hayas analizado y reparado todas las particiones escribe reboot para reiniciar el equipo
<jakeukalane> dice /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced
<fosco_> fsck es algo parecido al scandisk de windows
<hashashin> totocolombia, rm ~/.gconf -rf
<hashashin> y relogea
<jakeukalane> connect to /lost+found ?
<jakeukalane> le doy a si
<fosco_> jakeukalane, dile yes a todo, de todas maneras tampoco vas a saber lo que te está diciendo
<jakeukalane> se puede cargar toda la información????????
<jakeukalane> podría hacer algo antees desde un live CD???
<fosco_> si se la carga es que ya estaba perdida
<jakeukalane> vale terminó
<jakeukalane> sale otra vez el root@usuario
<fosco_> reboot
<asdt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580172/
<asdt> me lees fosco_  ¿?
<fosco_> asdt, tus repositorios estan caidos, vamos a poner los generales, que funcionarán seguro
<fosco_> abre el centro de software
<fosco_> ve a edicion - origenes del software
<fosco_> y en el desplegable de servidores elige servidor principal
<fosco_> cierra, recarga y vuelve a ejecutar la actualizacion
<asdt> pera despacito  y con lenguaje para tontos por favor
<asdt> :P
<jakeukalane> fosco_, nada
<jakeukalane> me sale lo mismo
<fosco_> jakeukalane, analizaste todas las particiones marcadas como "Linux"?
<jakeukalane> ahhh
<jakeukalane> ok
<fosco_> <fosco_> a todos las que aparezcan etiquetadas como "Linux" pasales un fsck
<jakeukalane> está en ello de nuevo
<jakeukalane> ya me había dado un pasmo del susto
<jakeukalane> la swap también o no?
<fosco_> swap no
<jakeukalane> ok
<asdt> fosco_,  ya estoy en origenes de softwere
<asdt> pero termina con jakeukalane
<asdt> :)
<jakeukalane> tranquilo asdt  yo voy a mi ritmo
<jakeukalane> :D
<asdt> ups y yo al mio ke es para aburrirlos , pobres ... :/
<totocolombia> hashashin aun no funciona
<fosco_> asdt, no necesito acabar nada, haz lo q te he dicho
<asdt> lo del desplegable era a mi¿?
<fosco_> si
<asdt> eske no encuentro eso
<asdt> :S
<jakeukalane> reboot
<jakeukalane> a ver si hay suerte :-(
<fosco_> está en la primera pestaña, tal cual se abre origenes del software
<jakeukalane> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jakeukalane> GRACIAS fosco_ !!!!!
<jakeukalane> funciona
<jakeukalane> :-D
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> de nada
<asdt> en la de centro de sofwere de ubuntu o en la de origenes de softwere¿?
<fosco_> <fosco_> abre el centro de software <fosco_> ve a edicion - origenes del software  <fosco_> y en el desplegable de servidores elige servidor principal <fosco_> cierra, recarga y vuelve a ejecutar la actualizacion
<asdt> no hay desplegable  en orijenes de softwer fosco_  :((
<fosco_> si que lo hay
<asdt> perdon
<asdt> descargar desde...
<asdt> ya lo puse
<asdt> perdon
<jakeukalane> no sé me borr´o nada
<fosco_> jakeukalane, perfecto
<jakeukalane> entonces para la próxima vez, espero que no sea nunca..... es mejor apagar a lo bruto o con reisub
<jakeukalane> ya no me fío del reisub...
<fosco_> reisub
<jakeukalane> ok
<fosco_> pero si te pasa algo así, que es raro pero puede pasar, ya sabes que hacer
<fosco_> fsck a las particiones de linux
<jakeukalane> ok, muchas gracias
<asdt> me pone en progreso , he de esperar ¿?
<jakeukalane> vuelvo a mí ordenador jjeje :-D
<jakeukalane> saludos
<fosco_> asdt, si, espera a que acabe y cierra el centro de software
<asdt> ok
<asdt> despues esto ¿? .... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asdt>  ¿?
<fosco_> si
<asdt> vale :)
<asdt> esto tarda muchoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! es normal¿?
<asdt> :O
<fosco_> tendrías muchas cosas por actualizar
<asdt> no digo lo de las actualizaciones digo lo otro  fosco_
<fosco_> que otro
<asdt> lo ke esta en progreso
<fosco_> tendrás una mala conexion
<asdt> lo de el softwere
<asdt> vale entonces ke siga , no¿?
<fosco_> dejalo un par de minutos más y si no acaba ya lo forzaremos por consola
<asdt> termino ahora
<asdt> :)
<fosco_> ok, pues al lío
<asdt> esperando cabeceras... kien  ha comprado camas.... :PPPP
<asdt> xdddddddddddd
<METALY> anda fosco_
<METALY> tambien estas aqui?
<Estrellita> hola =)
<fosco_> buenas METALY
<METALY> como te va?
<fosco_> bien, aqui ayudando en lo que puedo
<METALY> yo acabo de descubrir un fallo en firefox
<METALY> no es realmente un fallo, pero da muchos problemas
<METALY> resulta que no codifica el query en utf8 por defecto
<METALY> y mientras no lo haga no funcionara bien con php
<METALY> hay una opcion network.standard-url.encode-query-utf8
<METALY> que os recomiendo activar
<_bucky> jo
<_bucky> me han kitao el nick...
<_bucky> fosco_,  me leeis¿?
<Estrellita> que editor puedo usar desde la consola
<Estrellita> gedit no funciona
<METALY> nano
<noseasasi>  estrellita  a mi me gusta nano
<Estrellita> nano no hay otro por defecto
<Estrellita> creo que uno llamado vit
<noseasasi> vim
<Estrellita> ese gracias
<_bucky> como puedo registrar  un nick aki en este server ¿?
<Estrellita> dejame probar
<noseasasi> es complicado para  nuevos y amado por expertos
<Estrellita> es mi segundo dia con ubuntu =)
<Estrellita> es muy bonito
<kzman> Estrellita busca un manual de vi/vim
<kzman> si quieres usarlo
<fosco_> !registrar > _bucky
<kubot> _bucky: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Estrellita> se usarlo
<Estrellita> yo tenia freebsd
<Estrellita> ahora me cambie a ubuntu
<_bucky> perdon
<noseasasi> es freebsd dificil?
<Estrellita> es facil
<Estrellita> es el unico sistema operativo que he usado
<Estrellita> cuando compre mi pc la compre por piezas no tengo mucho dinero
<Estrellita> no podia gastar 400 euros en un sistema operativo
<Estrellita> asi que busque uno gratuito
<Estrellita> es muy bueno
<noseasasi> lo se pero nunca me atrevi con él
<Estrellita> no conocia ubuntu
<Estrellita> si lo habia escuchado pero pense que era pago
<noseasasi> con freebsd empezaste de cero?
<fosco_> por favor, la charla general llevadla a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<noseasasi> disculpas..  ;-)
<noseasasi> la curiosidad puede...
<Estrellita> lo siento =(
<fosco_> que Bucky acabará hoy la actualizacion?
<TrueNhero> me da missing plugin para ver los pdf en chromium
<mormon> una consulta desde gparted quiero cambiar el sistema de archivos de una partición ntfs a ext3 pero no me deja
<TrueNhero> alguien usa rhinoceros 3d en ubuntu?
<omikron4> es que primero la tienes que eliminar y luego sobre ella pulsar nueva y ya le puedes indicar mormon
<fosco_> mormon, tienes datos en esa particion?
<mormon> en esa no
<mormon> quiero instalar debian pero esta en ntfs
<fosco_> pues simplemente borrala y crea una nueva de tipo ext4
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, quiero instalar un deb pero no me deja debido a una dependencia que yo sé que no está correcta, es decir que el prorgrama pide una componenete demasiado antigua
<Jakeukalane> y sé que está soportada después
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, puedes forzar la instalacion
<Jakeukalane> de que manera puedo editar el archivo control para que se quede guardado en el deb?
<mormon> para instalar debian partición lógica ?
<fosco_> aunque es posible que luego no funcione
<fosco_> mormon, a debian le da igual
<mormon> perfecto gracias fosco
<Jakeukalane> ok gracias fosco_
<mormon> otra consulta al pendrive le tengo que hacer algo para instalar debian desde allí ?
<Estrellita> que usuario y contraseña usa por defecto xampp en ubuntu
<omikron4> Estrellita: usuario lampp y contraseña la que tu le hayas puesto
<fosco_> mormon, crear el usb de arranque con unetbootin
<Estrellita> omikron4, yo descomprimi el lampp en /opt/
<Estrellita> no lo instale
<omikron4> y nohas configurado nada?
<Estrellita> no
<mormon> fosco_,  con este link lo puedo hacer ? http://nootlink-linux.blogspot.com/2009/06/instalar-debian-desde-una-pendrive.html
<omikron4> instalar xampp
<Estrellita> /opt/lampp/lampp start asi funciona
<omikron4> pues no le pongas contraseña a ver
<fosco_> mormon, supongo, este canal no es para dudas de debian
<Estrellita> quiero entrar al phpmyadmin
<Estrellita> me deje en blanco el config.ini.php
<omikron4> ah ya se Estrellita, tienes que poner un comando para introducir la contreña
<omikron4> ahora te lo digo..
<omikron4> tienes que poner /opt/lampp/ lampp security
<omikron4> pero creo que con sudo
<Estrellita> otra duda si dejo mi pc como servidor se me ara muy lenta o inestable?
<Estrellita> solo el apache y em mysql
<Estrellita> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 7.9GB, 92.1% free] disk[Total: 47.6GB, 54.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI8768]
<r0me0> hola a todos
<r0me0> tengo una pregunta
<r0me0> quien me puede ayudar
<kzman> slo pregunta
<r0me0> me he bajado el xubuntu 10.10 una imgen y no me bootea
<r0me0> me baje otra version la 9.0
<r0me0> y tampoco lo hace
<Girsob> le has puesto al grabarlo el booteable?
<kzman> lo grabaste en cd o en usb?
<r0me0> en cd
<Girsob> yo opino que puede ser el booteable XDDD
<r0me0> como asi al grabarlo
<kzman> como lo grabaste r0me0?
<r0me0> en la bios le puse leer cd
<kzman> no
<r0me0> baja una imagen y lo queme  con nero
<kzman> como pusiste los archivos en el cd
<kzman> ok
<kzman> te funciona con algun cd de windows?
<r0me0> solo me boteo el de ubuntu
<r0me0> sip
<r0me0> los cd de win si me bootean
<r0me0> pero el de xubuntu no
<Eliezer> r0me0:) con que programa quemastes la imagen ?
<r0me0> nero
<Girsob> Puede ser que cuando decargaste la iso, faltara algun paquete y aunque no te de error, esta hay
<r0me0> pero baje ubuntu y tampoco boteo
<Eliezer> r0me0:) la imagen que bajastes era cd o dvd ?
<r0me0> cd
<Bucky> hola ¿?
<fosco_> r0me0, mete el CD ahora, abrelo y dime que ves
<Bucky> fosco_,  esto termino ahora
<Eliezer> r0me0:) asi que yo asumo que lo quemastes en un cd
<r0me0> otra cosa cuando estaba intalando desde win
<Eliezer> r0me0:) aunque he quemado imagenes para cd's en DVD's y me butean
<r0me0> y cuando se reinicia el pc  se comienza la instalacion pero desde windows yo indicandole con el programa
<r0me0> pero no en el boot
<r0me0> y se keda diciendo "cuando usted este listo"
<r0me0> entienden
<r0me0> este error
<Eliezer> r0me0:) de donde bajastes la imagen linux que quemastes ?
<fosco_> Bucky, pues a por el paso 2, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-settings
<r0me0> de xubuntu.org
<r0me0> servidor usa
<r0me0> estados unidos
<Bucky> tambien han salido cosas d eimposible  fosco_
<fosco_> pega el error entero en pastebin.com
<Bucky> no se pudieron obtener algunos archivos.... tal tal tal...
<Bucky> voy
<Karcelona> Buenas
<r0me0> tengo una pc de 256 ram me dicen k subuntu se muebe bien hay
<r0me0> xubuntu
<Crashbit> o lubuntu
<ivedci89> Lubuntu ponete
<Karcelona> Alguien tiene instalado el World of Warcraft?
<r0me0> lubuntu es mas rapido?
<ivedci89> SI
<r0me0> en k pagina consigo una buena imagen iso y que me bootee
<ivedci89> ponele no menos de 3GB de SWAP
<r0me0> que es swap
<ivedci89> ya va..
<r0me0> soy nuevo en esto
<r0me0> estoy practicando
<Crashbit> ivedci89: tanta swap ? Yo pensaba que poniendole el doble de la RAM tendría suficiente en un equipo viejo
<rommel> Hola a todos
<kzman> ivedci89, 3gb de swap es mucho
<rommel> les quisiera hacer una pregunta porfavor
<kzman> para 256 de memoria
<r0me0> que es swap
<r0me0> ?
<Crashbit> yo creo que en el caso de r0me0 se aplicaría la antigua regla, de swap=2xRAM
<Karcelona> swap es una memoria reservada para ocupar en el caso que la memoria RAM este ocupada al maximo
<ivedci89> rOmeO busca en google, Lubuntu 10.04. luego cuando lo instales, ponele 3 o 4 GB de Ram, eso logro en un equipo de mi novia que no se tilde la compu, suele ser lerda igual, pero no queda colgada...
<mormon> como elimino los kernels anteriores que no están en uso ?
<Eliezer> r0me0:)  Ubuntu tambien c mueve bien en esas especificaciones y tiene mas soporte,no va ser como Xubuntu pero te recomiendo el 10.4 LTS
<Karcelona> la particion "SWAP" se crea en el disco duro
<Crashbit> ivedci89: 3GB creo que es demasiado
<Bucky> fosco_,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580209/
<rommel> estoi con otra pc a mimlado y no puedo hacerle instalar esta sale de chat a esa pc,por q no recuerdo como o mejor dicho que plugin instale que era una extencion de firefox
<kzman> mormon, los que aparecen en grub?
<Eliezer> my sistema tiene 7.6 G de Swap
<mormon> así es kzman
<Karcelona> Alguien tiene instalado el WoW???????????
<kzman> Karcelona, si no respondemos es porque no
<r0me0> pero eso de swap en el bios que cambio eso
<Karcelona> Solo queria asegurarme
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) yo instale Warcraft + Broodwar usando wine
<Karcelona> Es que a mi no me funciona con wine
<kzman> r0me0, en el bios no se ve el swap
<r0me0> y dond
<Karcelona> y queria saber si es algun problema con la ATI
<Karcelona> Eliezer, usas ATI tambien?
<r0me0> dond cambio la swap
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) no es el ATI,la tarjeta no es el problema
<kzman> r0me0, lo has hecho funcionar como live cd?
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) busca play on  linux y mira ver si tienen ayuda para ese especifico juego que si mal no pienso tienen
<r0me0> sip
<Karcelona> no deberia ser el problema... pero quizas los controladores no funcionan correctamente y hace que no se pueda ejecutar el Wow.exe
<ivedci89> yo le habia dado 600MB al principio y luego de un rato tipo tres horas con aMule y audacious + firefox a full... se colgaba y habia que reiniciarlo... (el equipo era de 256MB RAM) probé de curiosidad aumentarle la Swap ( rOmeO )  que es como la memoria virtual del windows, pero en una particion aparte del disco duro...
<r0me0> pero se keda colgado diciendo "cuando usted este listo"
<ivedci89> entonces dejo de colgarse
<Karcelona> Eliezer, recuerdas que version de wine utilizaste?
<fosco_> Bucky, tu conexion es tan mala que el servidor te corta el envio, repite hasta que salga bien
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) la ultima
<rommel> hola
<Karcelona> pues no me funciona
<r0me0> ok ya entindo
<r0me0> pero tambien
<Karcelona> ni con esa, ni con la 1.2.2
<r0me0> he echo eso
<r0me0> aumentado la memoria virtual}
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) el 1.2.2 es el que uso yo actualmente
<r0me0> es lo k es swap
<r0me0> y ya lo hice
<r0me0> pero no funciono
<rommel> alguien sabria cual es la extencion para firefox q hay q instalar a una pc para poder entrar a este char
<rommel> no recuerdo
<m4v> !enter r0me0
<kubot> r0me0: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ivedci89> si pero eso en windows no?
<m4v> rommel: chatzilla?
<r0me0> sip
<rommel> hay varios como saber ciual es
<Karcelona> es extraño que no funcione, Eliezer, ya que uso la carpeta que tenia instalado en Windows XP y esa me funcionaba en ubuntu 9.10 con una NVIDIA
<r0me0> de dond bajo una buena imagen de xubuntu
<rommel> por q  baje un par y no lo logro
<Bucky> ok fosco_  pero y aen otro momento.. mi conexione s siempere mala :( ya lo hice 4 vecesssssssssss
<Bucky> gracias por todo fosco_
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> de nada
<Bucky> :/ xao
<Eliezer> Karcelona:)  Mira esta pagina = http://helektron.com/como-instalar-y-jugar-a-world-of-warcraft-en-linux/
<rommel> mejor dicho como puedo desde otra pc entrar a esta sala?
<ivedci89> rOmeO googlea un poco.... pon de palabra clave descarga Lubuntu Xubuntu
<kzman> r0me0, no creo que sea problema con la imagen
<m4v> rommel: usa webchat.freenode.net
<Karcelona> gracias Eliezer
<Karcelona> aunque parece que es del año 2007
<Karcelona> no afectara en nada esto?
<rommel> m4v solo pongo eso en la barra de direccion?
<Eliezer> Karcelona:) google es tu mejor amigo en las dudas
<Karcelona> vale, entiendo
<Karcelona> gracias
<m4v> rommel: si, tienes que poner un nick, este canal y completar el captcha.
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> gracias
<renzo> hola a todos
<renzo> podria alguien desirme como hacer para saber si me placa de ret es wi fi o no?
<mimecar> si puedes conectar un cable de red no es wifi
<renzo> habra una manera de poder saber por terminal
<renzo> ya q este moden es wifi o con cable
<mimecar> pon => iwconfig
<renzo> ok
<mimecar> eso solo te funciona si tu ordenador tiene una tarjeta wifi
<mimecar> para conectarte al modem (si tiene wifi) te hace falta la contraseña
<renzo> dise esto
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580229/
<renzo> si la se
<mimecar> no tienes tarjeta wifi en ese ordenador
<renzo> ok gracias mimecar
<jamesjedimaster> y en caso de que la tuvieras, el driver no estaria cargado
<renzo> desiem q opinas en migrar de 10.04 a la 10.10 de ubuntu
<renzo> james y como puedo activarlo?
<mimecar> solo vas a tener un par de programas más recientes
<renzo> o cargar el driver
<mimecar> renzo: no sabes las tarjetas que tiene tu ordenador?
<renzo> a pero nada del otro mundo entonces
<renzo> me quedo ak con el 10.04
<jamesjedimaster> primero tienes que estar seguro que la computadora tiene tarjeta de red wireless
<renzo> es q no es mia la pc
<renzo> y me latrajeron para arreglarla es de mi hermnao
<mimecar> preguntale
<renzo> q pasaria si la targeta no es wifi y quiero instalarle el driver aparte de no handar
<mimecar> que pierdes el tiempo
<renzo> lo llamo aber si contesta
<renzo> a bueno eso si tenes rason
<renzo> mimecar
<renzo> yo soy rommel
<renzo> no se ti acordas?
<mimecar> si
<renzo> q bueno
<renzo> desime sabrias guiarme para poder reinstalar ubuntu 10.04 sobre la misma particion de mi notebook
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones
<mimecar> si has conseguido instalarlo una vez, puedes hacerlo de nuevo
<renzo> por q en el paso 4 de 7 de la instalacion se mecomplica ya q mi disco esta particionado en 4
<mimecar> da igual que tenga particiones
<mimecar> mientras no tengas 4 primarias no hay problema
<renzo> si solo q en esta no havia drama en borrara todo hise sola una particion para xp y luego le instale ubuntu sin ningun problema de raiz como de sale ami en la noteb.
<renzo> es q esa clase de particion no pude asistir a clases y me la perdi
<mimecar> instala en la misma partición que antes
<renzo> no me pudieron dar otra ygual asi q me pierdo un poco con las primarias extendidas y demas
<renzo> si eso es lo que quiero hacer y no puedo
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla de ese paso de la instalación
<renzo> en ese mismo ordenador tengo xp quebrado
<renzo> esta en otro ordenador eso
<renzo> como lo haria
<mimecar> si estas conectado a internet desde el live cd podrás subir la imagen
<renzo> desime en todo caso tendria q instalar primero xp verdad?
<mimecar> es una opción
<renzo> que me recomiendas hacer
<renzo> quiero tener xp,ubuntu y una tersera para guardar cosas importantes
<mimecar> para ubuntu 3 particiones mínimo
<renzo> pasa q en mi notebook no meacepta cualquier xp me rechasa algunos
<renzo> a q te referis exactamente
<renzo> a la suat
<renzo> y cual otra
<mimecar> ubuntu => / , /home , swap
<renzo> a deveras
<renzo> entonces
<kz-man> mimecar, pero es necesario apartar el /home?
<renzo> yo tengo esas tres mas dos mas
<renzo> en el disco
<jamesjedimaster> kz-man: si, para tener que evitar respaldar y luego regresar tu info a /home
<mimecar> kz-man: para que funcione no, pero si no quieres perder los datos si
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: tener una copia de seguridad siempre es recomendable
<kz-man> ok
<renzo> y de cuanto seria la de home?
<mimecar> renzo: todo el disco menos 15 GB de / y lo que tengas de swap
<renzo> ok
<kz-man> otra pregunta: sirve de algo tener el booteo para los kernel antiguos?
<mimecar> para recuperarte de problemas de las actualizaciones
<jamesjedimaster> si, en caso de que algo no funcione correctamente tras una actualizacion
<kz-man> mm, pero solo cambio de kernel, el resto de las aplicaciones siguen actualizadas ?
<mimecar> "solo" el kernel
<kz-man> ok gracas
<kz-man> gracias
<ivedci89> ya tengo nfs server instalado en tres equipo no los he configurado..como lo hago?, o como entro a otro equipo?
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> he descargado el código fuente de aptitude con la opción apt-get source aptitude
<d0lph1n> ¿donde se ha guardado el código fuente?
<renzo> bueno regreso mas tarde entonces
<renzo> poruq boy a llebar mi notebllk a la escuela donde estudie aber si me dan una mano
<renzo> unos amigos
<mimecar> renzo: instala un corrector ortográfico cuando puedas
<renzo> si no estare por aqui nuebamente aber si podre con laayuda de utds reparar mi notebook
<renzo> si tengo muchos problemas con eso
<renzo> pero desime como me doy cuenta supuestamente marca la palabra por debajo con rojo
<renzo> pero hasta la palabra si o pero me las marca
<mimecar> te lo pone en rojo
<renzo> si a bajo de palabra
<renzo> hasta la palabra si o pero la palabra en si palabra tambien
<renzo> me lo subraya en rojo
<renzo> sabes de alguno
<mimecar> pidgin tiene diccionario
<mimecar> xchat también
<renzo> y como lo hago?
<mimecar> en pidgin me parece que se activa en las opciones del programa
<renzo> desde donde
<renzo> una pregunta sabrias como hacer para instalar algun paquete paresido al wine de windos
<renzo> el otro dia vi q habia pero no lo pude instalar
<mimecar> parecido a wine?
<renzo> si el reproductor perdon el winan
<moshi> el centro de software esta lleno de reproductores
<moshi> algunos te servirá supongo
<moshi> xD
<renzo> pero una como winan no hay ahy
<moshi> si no esta ahi ni en los repositorios te vas a cansar de buscarlo, si es que exi9ste
<jamesjedimaster> qemu?
<jamesjedimaster> crossover?
<moshi> pero es que ademas no se a que te refieres con parecido al winamp
<moshi> por skin? por funcionalidades?
<moshi> xD
<jamesjedimaster> el xmms era el mas parecido pero ya no es desarrollado
<hashashin> audacious le puedes poner skins de winamp2 y xmms
<renzo> ok linuxeros me despido
<renzo> mas tarde o mañana les cuento como me fue con mi notebook
<d0lph1n> he descargado el código fuente de aptitude con la opción apt-get source aptitude
<d0lph1n> ¿donde se ha guardado el código fuente?
<mimecar> d0lph1n: ¿lo has buscado en google?
<d0lph1n> si, pero no sale donde se descarga
<d0lph1n> simplemente que se puede autocompilar con la opción -c
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en /usr/src?
<d0lph1n> ahí me salen solo los kernels :S
<d0lph1n> me tengo que ir
<d0lph1n> gracias por la atención mimecar
<Tarrasquero> buenas tardes
<moshi> naas
<Tarrasquero> jajaj
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<javila> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola javila :)
<Tarrasquero> javila: nas
<javila> nas Tarrasquero
<javila> Juer toy mas perdio.....
<moshi> :)
<TrueNhero> kiero correr la version 4 como correr un programa q depende de .net http://frankscorner.org/images/rhino2big.jpg
<erAbuelo> ?????
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: esa demo la podrás ejecutar con mono
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: jejeje
<mimecar> aunque me parece raro que ese programa use .net
<fosco_> buenas
<reber> buenas
<reber> conoceis un sitio para poner anuncios para alquilar pisos por favor ?
<fosco_> este canal es solo para soporte de ubuntu
<reber> lo se, perdon
<reber> no se donder buscar
<fosco_> google.es
<reber> muy bien, que palabras ?
<reber> si quieres ayuda sobre ubuntu np ;)
<Diego> hola
<dorel> que significa una estrella que aparece un programa del synaptic ?
<jamesjedimaster> si le picas a la estrella, que dice?
 * alexneb hasta mañana
<dorel> me marca que no se pueden marcar todos lo paquetes
<dorel> es con el flash plugin
<dorel> y que "Depende:libatk1.0-0"
<dorel> para que sirve "-f" en apt-get install ???
<jamesjedimaster> dorel: -f, --fix-broken Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages to permit APT to deduce a likely solution
<Guest20239> hola por favor alguien me puede decir que significa el A que aparece al lado de la i cuando uno hace un aptitude search xpaquete
<Reymy>  hola por favor alguien me puede decir que significa el A que aparece al lado de la i cuando uno hace un aptitude search xpaquete
<erAbuelo>  Si el carácter es A, es que el paquete se instaló automáticamente
<Reymy> ah ok muchas gracias amigo....
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<ElVillano> un pequeño problema tengo una red de area local la cual tiene 5 maquinas con ubuntu 3 con ubuntu 9.4 y 2 con ubuntu 10.10 las demas con debian y gindows mas 2 laptop con ubuntu 10.10 y 9.10 el caso es que ninguna de las maquinas que tienen ubuntu se pueden ver en la red, que puede estar pasando
<k-milogars> una ayuda
<k-milogars> instale ubuntu 10.10 en un toshiba con tarjeta grafica ati, y no me da video
<k-milogars> al momento de instalarlo me toco modificar el arranque noapic nolapic acpi
<Tarrasquero> k-milogars: inicia en modo recovery
<Tarrasquero> y carga radeon a ver
<k-milogars> la verdad ya lo hise y se queda
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> mete eso en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<k-milogars> es que no arranca
<k-milogars> se queda negra la pantalla
<Tarrasquero> y las tty?
<k-milogars> no las corres
<k-milogars> corre
<Tarrasquero> k-milogars: tienes internet por cable?
<k-milogars> nop
<k-milogars> :(
<dorel> en el synaptic me marca flashplugin con una estrella y no puedo actualizar, como reparo ese problema ???
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> k-milogars: ya te conectabas por wifi antes del error?
<k-milogars> la verdad el pc es nuevo
<k-milogars> y le fui a poner ubuntu y no corria
<k-milogars> el unico que corria era el 9.10
<k-milogars> se lo instale el 9.10 y bien
<Tarrasquero> pues no entiendo por que
<Tarrasquero> te refieres a las x?
<k-milogars> como es el comando para configurar las x
<k-milogars> sip
<Tarrasquero> no recuerdo
<jamesjedimaster> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<k-milogars> gracias
<k-milogars> como hago para que ubuntu arranque con el driver vesa
<k-milogars> y no con el ati
<k-milogars> osea que no reconosca la tarjeta de video
<NeoRanger> Wenas!!
<NeoRanger> pregunta: Instalé Gnome Shell, hice mal??
<fosco_> NeoRanger, eso solo puedes decirlo tú
<NeoRanger> no se, lo acabo de hacer, y estoy esperando a que se baje algo para reiniciar el sistema
<fosco_> dorel, abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, si da algun error pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<fosco_> k-milogars, puedes iniciar el entorno grafico de alguna manera?
<k-milogars> nop
<fosco_> y entrar en modo texto?
<k-milogars> si
<fosco_> ok, desde el modo texto ejecuta sudo X -configure
<fosco_> eso generará un archivo xorg.conf.new con la configuración gráfica
<k-milogars> ok
<fosco_> edita ese archivo con sudo nano xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> busca una linea que pone Driver "radeon" y la cambias por Driver "vesa"
<fosco_> en lugar de radeon puede ser que ponga radeonhd o ati
<fosco_> finalmente pones el archivo en su sitio: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> y reinicias
<dannyLopez68> buenas tengo este problema: "Se encontraron errores al procesar:firmware-b43-installer"
<JRamirez> como funcionan las ACL del squid? no logro bloquear X webs.. alguien me ayuda?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, prueba instalando el firmware-brcm80211
<dannyLopez68> dabor: ya instalo
<dabor> cual?
<dannyLopez68> dabor> dannyLopez68, prueba instalando el firmware-brcm80211
<dabor> dannyLopez68, modprobe b43
<dabor> dannyLopez68, y tendria que salir funcionando
<dannyLopez68> no ha pasada nada segun veo x(
<dabor> dannyLopez68, que modelo es la placa?
<dannyLopez68> dabor: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<dabor> dannyLopez68, prueba con el modulo broadcom-sta-common (que soporta mejor 4312)
<dabor> dannyLopez68, despues que se instale: sudo modprobe wl
<dannyLopez68> ok
<JRamirez> Quiero bloquear ciertos sitios a un rango de ips... Como puedo hacerlo con squid. no he podido..
<JRamirez> seria lo mismo decir... 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0   que decir  0.0.0.0/24.. o como seria? /32 /16 /24 /8 /0?
<dannyLopez68> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<dannyLopez68> FATAL: Error running install command for wl
<dannyLopez68> dabor: ^
<joel__> pregunto aquí por en el Off topic parece que andan dormidos
<joel__> alguien sabrá de algun video de plática, conferencia o documental sobre Software libre que se pueda descargar, en español o subtitulado???  a parte del Revolution OS
<dabor> dannyLopez68, plan c: http://www.guatewireless.org/os/linux/distros/debian/ubuntu/como-instalar-la-tarjeta-wireless-broadcom-en-ubuntu-9-10/
<dabor> joel__, hay videos de richard stallman en youtube (conferencias enteras)
<dabor> entre ellos el revolution OS que supongo es el mas largo
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-15
<joel__> si ya busque ahí pero el problema es que no estan subtituladas
<joel__> el revolution OS ya lo tengo
<joel__> es para la clases de Software libre que voy a dar
<dabor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<joel__> Je! la canción de Free Software XD
<dannyLopez68> No se puede encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<dannyLopez68> T,T lloro
<joel__> pero necesito platica mas extensa y algo actualizada
<dannyLopez68> dabor: me recomendaron esta pagina http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php pero quede mas perdido que el hijo de limber
<dabor> dannyLopez68, yo lo hacia compilando el modulo con module-assistant
<dabor> dannyLopez68, te bajas los paquetes broadcom-sta-common y source
<dabor> dannyLopez68, ejecutas sudo m-a
<dabor> y vas haciendo los pasos del programa hasta instalar el modulo
<dabor> hay tutoriales
<dannyLopez68> donde me descargo el modulo?
<dannyLopez68> el de la pagina que te pase?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, no esa no
<dabor> dannyLopez68, prueba con sudo m-a a-i broadcom-sta    asi tal cual
<dannyLopez68> bash: m-a no encontro la orden no
<dabor> dannyLopez68, tambien hay que tener instalados sudo aptitude install module-assistant wireless-tools
<dabor> ejecuta eso primero
<dannyLopez68> ya faltan 2 min
<dabor> dannyLopez68, son varios paquetes porque module-assistant te instala lo necesario para compilar
<dabor> gcc yesas cosas
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> instale xampp descomprimiendo el contenido del mismo en el directorio /opt/ puedo iniciarlo sin problemas pero no tengo idea de cual es el usuario y contraseña para entrar al phpmyadmin
<dannyLopez68> dabor: sorry sali son culpa
<dannyLopez68> dabor: ya descargo todo y ya hice m-a y de resto
<dannyLopez68> ahora?
<Gran_Ger> Hola, saludos a todos. Alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer que un script se ejecute al inicio de la sesión pero con privilegios de root?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, sudo modprobe wl
<dannyLopez68> dabor: ya y pues sigo sin ver nada jeje
<dabor> dannyLopez68, donde estas mirando?
<dannyLopez68> el boton del Pc
<dabor> dannyLopez68, hay te aviso que no vas a encontrar nada
<dabor> dannyLopez68, que estas buscando?
<dabor> sudo iwconfig
<dannyLopez68> aja
<Gran_Ger> Hola, saludos a todos. Alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer que un script se ejecute al inicio de la sesión pero con privilegios de root?
<Algabe> alguna otra aplicacion que no sea FileZilla?
<Gran_Ger> parece que hoy está muy "silencioso" esto.
<Algabe> necesito subir unos archivos a mi shell
<Algabe> pero FileZilla me marca algunos errores al copiar algunos archivos
<Algabe> tambien bareFTP
<Algabe> no se si sea algo de permisos
<Algabe> PUT /home/Algabe/MyBot/src/commands.py
<Algabe> Access to the path "/home/algabe/Documentos/MyBot/src/commands.py" is denied.
<Algabe> alguien sabe subir unos archivos a una Shell por medio del protocolo(SFTP) ?
<Algabe> osea por SSH
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA sobre SQUID: Quiero bloquear un rango de ips. para que no entren a X paginas webs... No logro entender las reglas ACL.. como es lla jerarquia?
<Sur07> buenas noches
<Sadlymistaken> Hola, hay alguien??
<Sadlymistaken> Intento forzar el cierre a un programa.... y me he ido a la ventana de Sucesos, y le doy a cerrar... y no me hace caso..
<yamaci91> matar proceso des gnome-system-monitor
<Algabe> Sadlymistaken: killall aplicacion
<Sadlymistaken> Algabe ya lo conseguí con xkill
<Sadlymistaken> ajajaja ha sido divertido
<Sadlymistaken> gracias Algabe
<Algabe> Sadlymistaken: de nada
<Algabe> alguien que me ayude con una SSH(SFTP) necesito subir unos archivos a mi shell
<Algabe> Comando:	cd "/home/Algabe/MyBot/plugins"
<Algabe> Error:	Directory /home/Algabe/MyBot/plugins: no such file or directory
<Algabe> Comando:	put "/home/algabe/Documentos/MyBot/.directory" ".directory"
<Algabe> Error:	Transferencia fallida
<hashashin> Algabe, prueba scp archivo user@x..x.x.x:/home/user/loquesea/
<Algabe> eso en la terminal ?
<hashashin> si
<Algabe> ok
<Algabe> asi --> scp archivo user@x..x.x.x:/home/algabe/Documentos/MyBot
<Algabe> ?
<hashashin> x.x.x.x es la ip del servidor ssh
<Algabe> ok seria...
<hashashin> y user seria algabe y archivo lo que sea XD
<hashashin> a subir
<Algabe> hashashin: asi?
<Algabe> hashashin: quiero subir mi bot
<Algabe> pero necesito copiarlo
<Algabe> mi bot esta en el directorio..
<Algabe> . /home/algabe/Documentos/MyBot
<rommel_> hola a todos buenas noches
<rommel_> alguien sabria decirme por q en un pendrive al eliminar cosas y vaciarla sigue saliendo como si estubiera lleno?
<mauricio> rommel_: eso es pq cada pendrive o hd usb tiene su propia papelera
<Algabe> hashashin: help me
<mauricio> rommel_:  si presionas ctrl + h puedes ver los archivos ocultos
<mauricio> rommel_: y saldra una carpeta llamada .Trash
<hashashin> Algabe, pues entra en el server, crea la carpeta donde quieras copiar eso y luego desde tu pc en el directorio ese: scp * usuario@ip.de.server:/directorio/enel/server
<mauricio> si orras esa carpeta sera como vaciar la papelera
<rommel_> si los identifico pero no me deja borrarlos
<mauricio> rommel_: o simplemente vacia la papelera
<rommel_> mauricio como puedo eliminar eso or completo?
<mauricio> la carpeta la puedes borrar como borras cualquier archivo
<hashashin> Algabe, man scp, pa mas opciones
<Algabe> ok me conecto con: shh algabe@misever ?
<rommel_> mauricio no me deja
<mauricio> entonces como super usuario
<rommel_> borrar no sale embiar a papelera ni borrarcon delec
<rommel_> me podes ayudar porfabor
<mauricio> aprieta alt + f2 y escribes gksudo nautilus
<mauricio> y ahi entras en el pen y la borras
<rommel_> nada me abrio una pantalla con un icono de escritorio
<mauricio> y ahora anda al pendrive
<mauricio> y borras la carpeta .trash
<mauricio> aunque antes deberia haber funcionado
<rommel_> ya fui y no me deja borar
<mauricio> no se que hiciste pero bue
<rommel_> no se porque sigue figurando como lleno si ya vacie lapapelera
<rommel_> no me deja borrar en lo absoluto la carpeta esta como oculta la abro con control h y no me da la opcion para borrar
<rommel_> alguien sabria como hacerlo porfavor
<mauricio> rommel_ con un simple suprimir
<rommel_> no me deja hacerlo mauricio
<mauricio> bueno, ya no se pq puede ser
<mauricio> de todas formas como root deberias poder
<rommel_> ahora tampoco me deja cambiar los prmisos en la acrpeta
<rommel_> q raro
<rommel_> y bueno se habra arruinado es un kinston
<mauricio> trata con comandos desde consola
<mauricio> solo para verificar
<jose> Hola amigos tenga la vercion de ubuntu 8.04 y voy a istalar la vercion 10.10 quiero saver si es el mismo prosedimiento de instalacion?
<mauricio> no
<mauricio> ha cambiado un poco
<mauricio> pero en si es casi lo mismo
<mauricio> es mas, yo diria que mas facil
<jose> es mas facil o mas complicado?
<jose> aaaaaaaaaaa
<jose> ok
<jose> pero fijate que no tengo unidad de CD y quiero instalarlo por medio de USB?
<jose> que me recomiendas
<mauricio> hasta puedes instalar los extras y las actualizaciones en la misma instalacion
<mauricio> con unetbootin
<mauricio> puedes crear un live usb
<jose> grcias
<mauricio> denada :)
<jose> una cosa mas cual es la direccion de este chat para poder usarlo en windows por si algo sale mal y que me puedan ayudar?
<Guest55609> jose, entre a la pagina de freenode
<jose> ya entre pero no me dise nada
<mauricio> es irc.freenode.net
<mauricio> y el canal ubuntu-es
<arp-> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<arp-> ahi lo tenes...
<arp-> podes chatiar desde la web
<arp-> de la otra forma, necesitas un soft de cliente de IRC
<jose> mmmmmmm
<jose> gracias
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<nicolasefs> Hola gente libre! Tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 amd 64 en una notebook y no puedo hacer andar el micrófono para realizar videollamadas usando skype... alguien me podría ayudar??
<siniestro> hola
<Reisilver> HOLA
<siniestro> hola =)
<siniestro> parece que hoy nadie tiene problemas
<siniestro> algien a logrado correr minecraft en 10.10
<Reisilver> QUÉ es eso?¿
<siniestro> un juego en java
<siniestro> no logro hacerlo correr
<Reisilver> ah, lo siento man no o he probado
<Reisilver> sólo he hecho pruebas con wine
<siniestro> es un juego que se ejecuta sin wine
<Reisilver> claro con java, ya lo dijiste
<Reisilver> probe un programa llamado frostwire , me gustaba para bajar música era parecido al ares creo que se hizo en java
<siniestro> vale
<Reisilver> hay cosas interesantes que se pueden hacer con java jejejejejejejejej
<Reisilver> creo que sacaron un sistema operativo escrito en java una vez pero creo que no funciono o tuvo algunas cosas de malo
<alejo112132> hola me pueden decir que archivos tengo que instalar para compartir archivos por la red
<siniestro> vale seria buena idea
<jamesjedimaster> javaos fue bueno, porque no necesitaba de una maquina virtual, pero no ha tenido tanto auge por algunos problemas del mismo java
<siniestro> no es 100% libre
<jamesjedimaster> alejo112132: depende del tipo de red, si intervienen maquinas win, necesitas samba, sino, por tcp/ip se pueden ver los linux
<alejo112132> lo que pasa es que voy a compartir archivos personales y esta seleccionada la opciond e nunca
<alejo112132> pero no me deja activarla y dice arriba que no esta disponible por que tengo que instalar algunos paquetes que no estan instalados aun
<siniestro> vale tengo una semana con kubunto y no me quejo
<Reisilver> ok quizá jAVAos Vuelva a la vida ...................algún día
<alejo112132> y ya antes me habia pasado y solo ponia un comando en la terminal y se instalaban los archivos y listo
<jose> hola amigos e querido instalar ubuntu 10.10 con una USB, hise todo el prosedimiento en la bios para arrancar desde la USB, y al iniciar la makina con los cambios guardados en la BIOS, alla se inisio normalmente no me reconocio ninguna memoria ¿que hago?
<jose> Holaaaaaa
<jose> Reisilver, ayudame porfavor
<jose> perdona la molestia
<jose>  hola amigos e querido instalar ubuntu 10.10 con una USB, hise todo el prosedimiento en la bios para arrancar desde la USB, y al iniciar la makina con los cambios guardados en la BIOS, alla se inisio normalmente no me reconocio ninguna memoria ¿que hago?
<Reisilver> hola, buenas noches , la verdad no he intentado instalar desde USB ,.........jejejejejejejejejej no sé que decirte
<Reisilver> has seguido un  tutorial al pie de la letra..........
<jose> si
<Reisilver> pasa el link
<jose> en la bios me sale bootear desde USB-zip
<jose> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jose> ese es el link
<jose> nadie me puede ayudar
<xangua> pss yo nunca he usado ese, unetbootin y multisystem nunca me dieron problemas para bootear de usb
<jose> oye es normal que en la bios diga USB-ZIP
<Reisilver> pues a simple vista parece que el programa ese no te coloco bien la iso en la usb
<Reisilver> quizá la iso estaba corrupta
<Reisilver> ya has usado ese programa antes.......
<jose> como asi? corrupta
<Reisilver> la iso que bajaste está dañada
<Reisilver> generalmente hay un archvo md5 de integridad
<jose> no te creo si la baje de la pajina de ubuntu
<Reisilver> para saber si está bien
<jose> y se tardo 4 pinches horas
<Reisilver> joojjoojojojojojojojojojojojojoojojojoj
<jose> no te rias
<Reisilver> entonces debe estar en buenas condiciones
<Reisilver> por si acaso revisa el archivo md5
<xangua> pss nunca está de mal comprobar
<Reisilver> verificalo con el k3b
<jose> y eso donde lo encuentro
<Reisilver> en la página de dónde lo bajaste
<Reisilver> la de ubuntu
<jose> el archivo md5 esta en la pagina de ubuntu?
<alejo112132> como instalo los archivos para la comparticiond e red
<juanantonio> Buenas. Ya estoy por aquí preguntando de nuevo. Quiero reinstalar en el PC kubuntu y 7 para la novia, ¿da igual el orden? Quiero decir, ¿7 sigue cargándose el GRUB y se repara igual que antes?
<xangua> windows primero, lo demás que quieras después
<jose> reisilver, amigo si esta el archivo md5 dentro del ISO
<juanantonio> xangua> gracias, voy a recuperar los datos, formatear y después, darle caña al sistema con esa configuración ;)
<jose> Reisilver, amigo si esta el archivo md5 dentro del ISO
<Reisilver> aún tienes el link de dónde bajaste ubuntu generalmente ese archivo está en los servers, ahora el k3b cuando agregas la iso para grabar también te genera un código md5 debes comparar ambas claves y sí son iguales
<Reisilver> es porque la iso está en buen estadp
<Reisilver> estado
<jose> si lo descargue desde a qui mira  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Reisilver> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Verificar_ISO
<Reisilver> allí te dicen cómo verificar, yo antes bajaba las isos de cdimage ubuntu pero no encuentro esa página
<jose> Reisilver, pero ya ya tengo ubuntu instalado pero es la vercion 8.04
<arp-> viejo...
<jose> y todo el prosedimiento para bootear desde la usb lo hise en win7
<arp-> deberias pasarte a 10.10
<arp-> 8.04 dejo de tener soporte..
<arp-> con muchos paquetes
<arp-> arrastra viejos errore
<jose> si es lo que quiero aser pero mi unidad de cd no funcina
<jose> i quiero Bootear desde USB
<arp-> usb
<jose> pero no puedo
<jose> siç
<arp-> que problema te da?
<jose> hise todo el prosedimiento en la bios para arrancar desde la USB, y al iniciar la makina con los cambios guardados en la BIOS, alla se inisio normalmente no me reconocio ninguna memoria
<arp-> pusiste el USB como primer dispositivo de booteo
<arp-> debe decir USB-HDD
<jose> en mi BIOS dice USB-ZIP
<arp-> busca USB-HDD
<arp-> suele haber varios para elejir
<jose> no sale solo sale eso
<arp-> ok
<arp-> debes revisar si el USB lo creaste bien
<arp-> para que bootee..
<arp-> probalo en otra pc por las dudas
<jose> si eso voy hacer
<jose> gracias
<jose>  todo el prosedimiento para bootear desde la usb lo hise en win7 eso no tiene nada que ver verdad?
<novalettres> buenassss
<novalettres> volviii
<novalettres> que cuentan gente
<songer7> hola como estan?
<songer7> no puedo mirar disco externo
<novalettres> les tengo una pregunta:
<novalettres> tengo en mi poder un router con wifi, lo que quiero hacer es que haga de repetidor de otro que esta en la casa de mi vecina, ojo, no alarmarse, el internet lo pagamos de a 3 casas
<novalettres> el drama es que ya he podido hacer que haga de repetidor pero como un swith
<novalettres> pero no se como configurar el wifi para que me repita por ahi
<novalettres> que problemas te da tu disco songer7??
<songer7> ni uno, solo no  lo detecta ubuntu
<songer7> en fat32 ni en ntf
<novalettres> trata de probar otros puertos usb
<novalettres> como lo tienes conectado???
<songer7> la luz esta parpadeando
<songer7> pero nada
<novalettres> como lo conectas a tu pc? solo un usb, o tienes que ponerle energia aparte??
<arp-> songer7, revisa si monto el dispositivo por lo menos
<novalettres> el mio es con energia aparte y hay que probar con desconectar la corriente, o el puerto usb, uno solo, los dos
<arp-> enchufalo y pone dmesg
<songer7> tiene dos de usb y el que va para el disco
<JRamirez> holas
<JRamirez> como van por aca
<novalettres> hola JRamirez
<JRamirez> alguien me da una idea. de un pequeño escript para renombrar varios archivos? puede ser numericamente con un incremento. i=0  i+1
<JRamirez> etc...
<JRamirez> xD
<novalettres> busca como renombrado masivo de ficheros, en ubuntu.life.com creo que habia un programita para eso
<novalettres> ...zzz...
<songer7> novalettres, arp- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580435/
<ivedci89> alguien juega ajedrez?
<ivedci89> Cibort
<ivedci89> glchess
<lula> buenas como puedo redimensionar un jpg en centimetros
<felipe__> alguien que me ayude xD
<jose__> hola amigos les cuento que acobo de instalar la vercion 10.10 de ubuntu la que tenia anteriormente era la vercion 8.04 y la instalacion fue todo un exito. la instalacion la hice con un pendrive
<voyager1> jose__ ¿y?
<jose__> solo informo por que en este chat fue que me ayudaron hacerlo
<jose__> gracias
<voyager1> jose__  disfruta de tu distro,
<pupilo> hola amigos quiesiera saber como hago para instalar mi targeta grafica en ubuntu 10.10. epuesto esto en la terminal  °glxinfo | grep direct°  y me dise esto  "El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<pupilo> malpa,
<pupilo> me puden ayudar?
<dzup> pues escribe eso
<dzup> ...o que parte o comprede?
<pupilo> ya lo escribi y me sale esto  "[sudo] password for jose:
<pupilo> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<pupilo> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?"
<pupilo> ya mi amigo solo tube que serrar la bentana de synaptic
<pupilo> la escribi de nuebo i me funciono
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas fosco_
<pupilo> fosco_, Hola
<pupilo> tengo un pequeño problema con el xvidcap, el programa funciona y todo bien pero cuando quiero ver el video que e grabado se reproduse muymuy rapido no se que sera?
<fosco_> intenta cambiar los fotogramas por segundo a los que graba
<pupilo> voy a ver
<pupilo> Dise frames por segundo:
<pupilo> sera alli?
<fosco_> si
<pupilo> cual es lo normal?
<fosco_> 25
<pupilo> gracias ya lo arregle
<pupilo> pero tengo otro problema
<pupilo> que no me sale audio
<fosco_> no uso xvidcap, estas seguro de que soporta audio?
<pupilo> me dise  "codec de audio ninguno"
<pupilo> si claro
<pupilo> cual es el que usas tu?
<fosco_> ok, pues asegurate de que está leyendo del dispositivo correcto, seguramente la salida estandar de pulse
<fosco_> gtk-recordmydesktop
<pupilo> uuyyy ese me pone super lenta la makina
<pupilo> el xvidcap es mas liviano deverias de probarlo te lo recomiendo es muy sensillo de usar
<fosco_> lo tendré en cuenta, aunque el recordmydesktop me va bien
<pupilo> amigo acabo de instalar el tvtime pero no puedo ver la tele me sale todo negro
<fosco_> abre gstreamer-properties, ve a la pestaña video, y en entrada haz pruebas hasta q veas algo
<pupilo> adonde encuentro gstreamer?
<fosco_> escribe gstreamer-properties en un terminal
<pupilo> en todas las pruebas que ise siempre me salia una ventanita con franjas de colores
<pupilo> y el tvtime sige sin funcionar y ahora ya no se puede serrar la ventana del tvtime
<pupilo> le doy a la X y no se sierra
<pupilo> le doy alt+F4 y tampoco se sierra
<fosco_> quien no se cierra
<pupilo> la bentana del tvtime
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 escribe xkill y haz clic sobre su ventana
<fosco_> pero ten cuidado, despues de escribir xkill matarás lo primero que toques
<pupilo> solamente lo primero O sigue matando?
<fosco_> solo lo primero que toques
<pupilo> si yeaaaaaaaaa!!!!
<pupilo> sos un Kapooo
<pupilo> olle pero ahora no me abre el tvtime
<pupilo> quise abrirlo desde la terminal con "aoss tvtime" y me dise que el programa esta en ejecicion. osea que no se pueden abrir dos estancias al mismo tiempo
<pupilo> bueno voy a reiniciar talvez eso es lo que me hace falta
<pupilo> Oye fosco_, tu de donde eres?
<fosco_> españa
<pupilo>  y que horas son alla?
<fosco_> 11:28am
<sabbut> hola, necesito ayuda
<sabbut> de repente se me fue la conexión en el otro ordenador, que tiene ubuntu 9.10
<sabbut> por más que intento restaurarlo, al pinchar en el icono pone "redes cableadas - desconectado"
<sabbut> y no puedo hacer que encuentre la conexión que tengo y por la que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo
<sabbut> ¿qué debería hacer?
<fosco_> en el ordenador que no conecta tienes windows tambien?
<sabbut> solo linux
<sabbut> tengo windows desde este ordenador por el que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo
<sabbut> en el otro tengo ubuntu 9.10 y nada más
<fosco_> es posible que el dispositivo wifi esté apagado, mira si tiene un botón para encenderlo
<sabbut> está encendido
<fosco_> ok
<sabbut> estoy escribiendo desde otro ordenador con la misma conexión
<fosco_> asegurate que en el gestor de redes está marcada la casilla Activar red inalambrica
<sabbut> ¿al gestor de redes es a lo que se accede pinchando en el icono?
<sabbut> vale, sí, con clic derecho en el icono de conexión
<sabbut> hay una casilla de "activar red" y está marcada
<fosco_> y otra debe poner "Activar red inalambrica"
<sabbut> solamente veo "activar red"
<fosco_> veamos si el hardware está bien
<sabbut> debajo, "información de la conexión" en gris, "editar las conexiones" y "acerca de"
<fosco_> abre un terminal, escribe lspci | grep -i net
<fosco_> y pega el resultado en pastebin.com
<sabbut> primero lspci a secas
<sabbut> y luego grep -i net, verdad?
<fosco_> no, todo junto
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i net
<sabbut> bah, lo copio aquí mismo
<sabbut> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<fosco_> segun eso solo tienes la ethernet normal
<fosco_> seguro que la wifi está encendida?
<sabbut> un momento
<sabbut> si estoy conectado sin cables es que tengo wifi, ¿no?
<sabbut> lo digo porque mi portátil está conectado pero la luz de wifi del router no está encendida
<fosco_> no me refiero al router
<fosco_> me refiero al ordenador
<fosco_> debe tener la wifi apagada
<sabbut> ¿y cómo lo enciendo?
<fosco_> suele haber un boton en el portatil para encenderla
<sabbut> el ordenador que perdió la conexión es de sobremesa
<pupilo> mi amigo fosco_, estoy deseperado no puedo aser que arranque el tvtime
<sabbut> olvídalo, ya está solucionado
<fosco_> sabbut, que era?
<sabbut> gracias por todo
<fosco_> pupilo, lanzalo desde consola y mira que error da
<sabbut> me olvidé de que utilizaba la conexión cableada
<fosco_> ok
<sabbut> y resulta que el cable estaba en una condición bastante mala
<pupilo> yo lo lanzo desde la consola y lo abre correctamente, pero no me da video se queda en negro
<sabbut> y debió moverse un poco y desconectarse solo
<sabbut> pues el tema es que debería reconfigurarlo de todas formas para que use el wifi
<fosco_> pupilo, hiciste lo de gstreamer-properties?
<pupilo> si y en todas las pruebas que ise siempre me salia una ventanita con franjas de colores
<fosco_> pupilo, pues eso es que no tienes soporte para tu hardware
<fosco_> ve a sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> y mira si te propone instalar algun controlador nuevo
<pupilo> lo ise y me dise que No se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<pupilo> holaaaa
<pupilo> hola
 * alexneb saludos terricolas :O/
<pupilo> fosco_,
<pupilo> lo ise y me dise que No se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<pupilo> alguien me puede ayudar con el problema que tengo de tvtime porfavor?
<nicolasefs> Hola gente libre! Tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 amd 64 en una notebook y no puedo hacer andar el micrófono para realizar videollamadas usando skype... alguien me podría ayudar??
 * alexneb pira a comer...
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<yemino> tengo un problema con un makefile que estoy haciendo (es muy cortito): ''make clear:'' funciona, pero  ''make clean:'' no, siendo que tiene exactamente lo mismo. Que puede estar mal??
<yemino> he estado mucho rato tratando de resolverlo:  aca esta el link http://pastebin.com/878UTYrg
<chasis> hola, que opinan de playonlinux? funciona bien? se puede jugar a practicamente todo o a pocas cosas?
<yemino> ya lo he resuelto. No se que tenia, pero ahora funciona :P
<moshi> jeje que suerte xD
<LinuxReign> Buenas
<moshi> naas
<LinuxReign> que bueno ver cada vez mas gente uniendose a este canal
<moshi> poco se va popularizando ubuntu en españa jeje, que no se hasta que punto es bueno
<LinuxReign> mientras mas gente, pues mejor
<LinuxReign> diria yo
<fosco__> chasis, yo uso wine directamente, puedes ver la lista de programas soportados en su propia web
<fosco__> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<omikron4> si se populariza poco no sera por nosotros.. yo siempre instalo ubuntu en los pcs que trato
<chasis> fosco_: pero hay que añadir cosas a la libreria y si no sabes no sabes entiendeslo que quiero decir?
<LinuxReign> que juego te gustaria instalar chasis?
<fosco__> chasis, lo que yo uso ha funcionado en wine sin necesidad de añadir ni cambiar nada
<LinuxReign> yo corro cod4 sin mayores problemas
<LinuxReign> los demas no se
<LinuxReign> aunque aparentemente puedes correr AoE2, que antes no se podia
<moshi> yo me puse recientemente el bulletstorm en la maquina ubuntu y es brutal como me lo tira con el wine xD
<chasis> ninguno, solo quiero saber porque laneo jugar ragnarok, pero la cosa es, no es simplemente instalarlo, si con programa comunes falla, imaginate con juegos, de seguro alla que añadir muchos dlls, instalar directx etc, preguntaba si playonlinux te hace esas cosas automaticamente, no quiero meterme un dia entero pa instalar un juego
<chasis> planeo*
<LinuxReign> yo tengo que cambiar la tarjeta de video, es una 9800GT de 1g, pero ya como que se queda
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<LinuxReign> yo la verdad no he tenido problemas, aunque todo lo que uso aparte del cod4 es nativo
<LinuxReign> incluyendo el W;ET
<fosco__> chasis, yo lo probaría primero
<fosco__> no tardas ni 5 minutos en probarlo
<LinuxReign> si, es rapido
<chasis> fosco_: solo quería saber si playonlinux que  funciona con wine te resuelve algo por si mismo, sin quebrarse la cabeza
<fosco__> automatiza algunas cosas sí
<fosco__> pero ya te digo, son cosas que yo nunca he necesitado hacer
<LinuxReign> correcto
<Reisilver> Call of duty 1,2,4 , command and conquer tiberius wars , left4dead 1 y 2, Toca Race driver 3, damnation, Far cry 2 y aunque no lo crean el silent hill 5 esos lo tengo instalados y rulan con wine
<LinuxReign> ensayo y error chasis
<fosco__> en el rato que llevamos hablando ya sabrías si va bien en wine
<fosco__> :)
<chasis> haber nisiquiera tengo el juego dolo me estoy documentando.
<fosco__> ok
<LinuxReign> oh, ok
<Reisilver> hasta el killing floor ya vaaaaaaaaa
<LinuxReign> jajaja
<chasis> lol eso no es una peli?
<Reisilver> nop, es un juego parecido al left4dead
<LinuxReign> shooters y estrategia, los mejores
<chasis> ah, que raro
<Reisilver> 4 personajes contra una hordaaaaaaaa de zombies con ganas de darte
<LinuxReign> seria bueno ver el Diablo 3 corriendo sobre POL o wine
<chasis> pero es basado en la peli?
<LinuxReign> cuando salga
<chasis> yo no he jugado al left4death
<chasis> dead*
<LinuxReign> es bueno
<Reisilver> muy adictivo
<Reisilver> con ampliaciones y todo
<chasis> y el warcraft va?
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> aunque lo probe sin expansiones, no lo tengo completo
<LinuxReign> en la lista de juegos para instalar aparece el Warcraft
<chasis> pro, en 1 año que llevo usando linux no se me ha ocurido probar juegos
<Reisilver> probe el age of mithology con su expansión lo pase como la h
<Reisilver> yo pase el Jericho y el shellshock 2
<Reisilver> ambos shoters
<Reisilver> checa en youtube
<LinuxReign> lo unico que juego todos los dias es el W:ET
<Reisilver> mezcla de acción y terror
<Reisilver> ese es un mod?¿
<LinuxReign> chasis, chequea el sitio que se llama playdeb
<chasis> cool, no tgo una gran tarjeta grafica y tampoco soy tan jugón, pero esta bien saberlo, uno nunca sabe cuando le apetecerá revivir viejos tiempos
<Reisilver> un amigo me ha pasado juegos por eso puede probar varios
<LinuxReign> chasis, checa http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<Reisilver> urban terrorrrrrr
<chasis> gracias por la web
<LinuxReign> cool
<Reisilver> LOL
<chasis> pero estos son juegos para linux no?
<Reisilver> YEAH
<Reisilver> el urban terror es bueno
<LinuxReign> correcto
<LinuxReign> todos son nativos
<Reisilver> es similar al counter
<chasis> ah, bueno, cando tenga timpo probaré con eso ejeje, oye y si instalo algun juego y me falta una dll wine me aviza?
<LinuxReign> con los scripts de pol, no debes tener problemas, chasis
<LinuxReign> y si usas playdeb, el baja e instala lo que necesite
<chasis> vale entonces me decando por playdeb
<LinuxReign> como comienzo, es perfecto
<Reisilver> bueno chicos voy matar zombies en el left4dead nos vemos ah que pena voy a tener que usar la otra partición del lado oscuro windowsssssss, pero un momento que es esto pero sí es wine......adios Bill Gates
<LinuxReign> asi vas viendo
<LinuxReign> jajaja
<LinuxReign> saludos Reisilver
<chasis> porque como comienzo?
<LinuxReign> digo que el playdeb para empezar a jugar en la plataforma GNU/Linux es perfecto
<LinuxReign> asi ves que te gusta y que no
<LinuxReign> no se si me explico
<Reisilver> jejejejejejjejejeje holas , bueno los juegos libres tb son bacanes sobre todo de naves
<chasis> no, mas bien me confundiste jajaja
<LinuxReign> disculpame
<Reisilver> miren
<Reisilver> http://tuxjuegos.tuxfamily.org/
<Reisilver> los juegos de código libre tb son cheveres
<chasis> entonce el played ese es para los juegos d linux...?
<LinuxReign> correcto chasis
<Reisilver> sólo que el left4dead lo vengo arrastrando desde que fui un user de windows lo jugaba con garena jejejejejejejejejjejejee así que estoy feliz de que los chicos de wine al fin lograran ponerlo en el ranking platinum jejejejejej
<LinuxReign> con el playdeb no necesitas wine
<LinuxReign> porque todo lo que hay alli el nativo de Linux
<LinuxReign> es*
<chasis> linuxreign no me confundas otra vez, sime dices que es para juegos de linux como dices que no necesito wine? me estas matando jajaja
<LinuxReign> jajajaja
<Reisilver> mira el chiste es esto
<LinuxReign> te lo explico mejor
<Reisilver> existe windows y linux , existe juegos nativos y juegos que no son nativos
<LinuxReign> correcto
<Reisilver> los nativos son propios de una plataforma
<LinuxReign> cuando decimos nativo, quiere decir que corren en Linux, sin necesidad de emuladores, como wine por ejemplo
<Reisilver> los juegos que son para windows son comerciales hechos por compañías o casas de software especializado en eso
<Reisilver> y sí esos juegos son nativos para windows porque fueron hechos para correr en windowsssssssssss
<chasis> entiendo todo eso jaja, pero me decis uno y otro y me cunfundo, la pregunta es, para jugar juegos de windows cual es la mejor opción que combine rapidez automatismo y compatibilidad
<LinuxReign> yo me iria con el PlayonLinux para instalar y correr juegos de Winblows en Linux
<Reisilver> pues ni idea man , depende de tu hardware, el dinero que no gaste en software privativo jejejejeje que gran ahorro el software libre lo use para repotenciar mi hardware
<chasis> vale entonces playonlinux se ha dicho
<Reisilver> y corro juegos pesados muy bien esos juegos que llegan a pesar 7 o 8 gb como Toca Race driver 3 y el damnation
<chasis> perfct entonces, oye y cuanto tiempo te metiste pa hacerlo rular sin problemas?
<Reisilver> visita la página de wine y ve los platinum esos se instalan a la primera,............... pero si quieres juegos nativos te recomiendo el playdeb e instales el Urban Terror
<Reisilver> bueno nos vemos
<Reisilver> te dejo un link http://tuxjuegos.tuxfamily.org/
<chasis> gracias, entonces ya no hay escusas para volver microshit
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> necesito una ayudita
<seyacat> tengo mi hp mini, y no me puedo conectar al wifi de la universidad
<seyacat> sin embargo me conecto sin problema en mi casa
<pupilo> alguien me puede ayudar con el problema que tengo de tvtime porfavor?
<seyacat> cuando le pongo iwevent, solo me sale SCAN REQUEST COMPLETE, pero parece que esta atontado en ese estado
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, he montado un disco duro ntfs como esclavo
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero al montarlo
<bl4ckc00k1e> solo me lo monta como disco de lectura
<bl4ckc00k1e> y con chmod no puedo darle permisos
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo hago todo como root
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> bl4ckc00k1e, que proceso seguiste?
<bl4ckc00k1e> mount /ruta/disco /win
<bl4ckc00k1e> LinuxReign, estoy mirando ahora com hacer con el ntfs, kizas vaya
<LinuxReign> exacto
<LinuxReign> te saltaste un par de cosas
<LinuxReign> necesitas fuse-utils, libfuse2, ntfsprogs y libntfs8
<LinuxReign> importante crear un punto de montaje, algo como sudo mkdir /media/windows o algo asi
<bl4ckc00k1e> si, lo tengo en /win
<LinuxReign> luego montar el disco en ese punto de montaje
<LinuxReign> sudo mount /media/windows /dev/sdb*
<LinuxReign> bueno, chequea en google, alli esta todo, pero si tienes problemas avisa a ver
<bl4ckc00k1e> gracias LinuxReign , si ya stoy con google. el disco estamuy dañado, asi k imagiante que caos, hay cosas que dan error de entrada y de salida
<LinuxReign> oh
<LinuxReign> ya veo
<LinuxReign> hace algun ruido ese disco?
<bl4ckc00k1e> si
<bl4ckc00k1e> tipico
<bl4ckc00k1e> clack clack
<LinuxReign> clicks o como que esta moliendo?
<bl4ckc00k1e> xDD
<LinuxReign> demonios
<LinuxReign> esa es un dolor de huevos, y disculpa el lenguaje
<bl4ckc00k1e> LinuxReign, na tranquilo, en windows no me veia el disco
<bl4ckc00k1e> y dije, bua, seguro k el linux lo vao y ditor de ahi
<bl4ckc00k1e> le queria hacer un easyrecovery, pero que yo sepa, no hay herramientas en linux para recuperar formato ntfs n?
<LinuxReign> ahora, yo diria que no trates de escribir nada, solo jala lo que necesites como backup antes de que muera definitivamente
<LinuxReign> no conozco nada
<LinuxReign> no me ha pasado
<LinuxReign> disculpa
<bl4ckc00k1e> LinuxReign, el disco es de un amigo, solo le intento recuperar las cosas
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo no uso windows!
<LinuxReign> pero puedes ver algo?
<bl4ckc00k1e> jajjaja
<bl4ckc00k1e> si
<bl4ckc00k1e> todo
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero al copiar... a veces falla en algunos archivos
<LinuxReign> ok, saca lo que puedas
<LinuxReign> claro, el sistema de archivos esta danado
<chiche> hola a todos
<LinuxReign> saludos chiche
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas
<LinuxReign> jala lo que puedas man
<chiche> alguien podria decirme por que no puedo agregar espacios de trabajos??
<LinuxReign> en cualquier momento ese disco pela
<moshi> has probado a ver si en otro sitios te va?
<moshi> a lo mejor se te ha desconfigurado el teclado o algo
<LinuxReign> el disco tiene "clicking noise"
<LinuxReign> esta en la ultimas patadas
<bl4ckc00k1e> LinuxReign, xDD, a mi em duro uno de 300 gigas cone l click, 2 años... flipa xD
<LinuxReign> jajajaja
<bl4ckc00k1e> y murio de la forma mas tonta
<moshi> O_O
<bl4ckc00k1e> descnectandolo de golpe xD
<LinuxReign> algunos discos cuando arrancan les da la vaina, aunque eso pudiera haber sido falta de corriente
<LinuxReign> de repente solo tenias que cambiarle el cable de poder por otro
<bl4ckc00k1e> me quiero pillar un parato de eoss anti subida de tensiones
<bl4ckc00k1e> que si se va la luz te da autonomia de unas goras
<bl4ckc00k1e> horas
<LinuxReign> si, yo puse uno que regula la casa completa
<pupilo> alguien me puede ayudar con el problema que tengo de tvtime porfavor?
<LinuxReign> tvtime?
<pupilo> si
<bl4ckc00k1e> pupilo,  que es eso?
<LinuxReign> dinos a ver pupilo
<LinuxReign> cual es el problema?
<pupilo> el problema es que lo instale i todo bien, pero cuando lo abro me sale todo negro no da video
<LinuxReign> aja
<LinuxReign> y que capturadora estas usando?
<pupilo> como asi?
<LinuxReign> la tarjeta de captura de video
<LinuxReign> para usar tvtime debes tener una capturadora con el cable de tv conectado a ella
<LinuxReign> no?
<pupilo> yo tenia instalado ubuntu 8.04 ayer y todo me funcionaba bien tvtime y todo
<LinuxReign> dame un minuto pupilo
<LinuxReign> dejame buscar algo
<pupilo> ahola instale el 10.10 y ya no me funciona
<bl4ckc00k1e> pupilo,  tiens la grafica instlada?
<pupilo> si
<_BUCKY__> hola
<bl4ckc00k1e> te digo
<bl4ckc00k1e> el 10.10 da muchos problemas tanto ami como aun amigo, no nos iba casi anda, mil errores
<bl4ckc00k1e> el 10.04 nos fue perfectoa ambos
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo sony vaio, y el acer
<bl4ckc00k1e> es una valoracion personal pupilo , pero si LinuxReign , no da ocn la solucion prueba con el 10.04
<pupilo> no no puede ser
<pupilo> me codto tanto bajar e instalar esta vercion
<LinuxReign> pupilo, una pregunta
<LinuxReign> tu hiciste upgrade o instalaste desde cero?
<LinuxReign> del 10.04 al 10.10
<pupilo> instale desde cero
<LinuxReign> y para instalar tvtime
<LinuxReign> como hiciste?
<erAbuelo> bl4ckc00k1e: al final tendreis que pasar a 10.10 porque no hacerlo ahora ?
<pupilo> tvtime esta en synaptic
<moshi> xD
<pupilo> de slli lo instale
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<pupilo> por que?
<LinuxReign> si me dices que no has tocado nada del hardware
<bl4ckc00k1e> erAbuelo, prefiero posponerlo lo maximo posible, en mi opinion hace 3 meses no era estable... te juro que me daba mas problemas que suse y debian juntos xD,
<LinuxReign> y que antes funcionaba
<LinuxReign> yo diria que es configuracion
<pupilo> si eso es
<LinuxReign> debes jugar con los settings del tv time
<LinuxReign> si estas en Espana, usas pal, si estas en America usas ntsc
<pupilo> por que ademas el problema que me esta dando el tvtime es el mismo que me dio en la vercion anterior y lo arregle con una pagina
<LinuxReign> ese tipo de cosas
<bl4ckc00k1e> muy buena...
<_BUCKY_> hola fosco_  estas ¿?
<LinuxReign> es bueno cuando algo no funciona, asi te da la oportunidad de aprender pupilo
<pupilo> pero e buscado y buscado y no la e buelto a encontrar
<pupilo> estoy en HONDURAS yo uso ntsf
<pupilo> si
<LinuxReign> asi es
<erAbuelo> ntsf ?
<LinuxReign> ntsc
<pupilo> es lo unico bueno que se saca de todo estoi
<eliezer> hola muchachos,cambie a la vercion 64bit  de ubuntu 10.4 LTS y no c como instalar flash player,,este es el nombre exacto del archivo = flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<LinuxReign> eliezer
<pupilo> si perdon ntsc
<LinuxReign> instala de esta manera
<LinuxReign> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bl4ckc00k1e> eliezer, no tengo ubuntu 32 bits, pero en mi debian 64 bits, tienes que meterlo en la carpeta deplugins del explorador
<seyacat> tengo mi hp mini, y no me puedo conectar al wifi de la universidad, sin embargo en la casa funciona bien
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo unvuntu 32 *
<bl4ckc00k1e> ubuntu
<chiche> como se hace para agregar escritorios?
<LinuxReign> chiche
<LinuxReign> le das un click derecho abajo a la derecha de tu escritorio donde estan los cuadritos que representan los escritorio (4)
<LinuxReign> te vas a preferencias
<chiche> si ya
<LinuxReign> y le dices cuantas "columnas" deseas
<bl4ckc00k1e> eliezer, mira este link, intenta hacerlo en tuubuntu a ver si te tira http://www.esdebian.org/foro/20836/instalar-plugin-flash-debian-64-bits
<LinuxReign> no hace falta
<LinuxReign> con instalar los restricted, te instala el flash
<chiche> tengo solo dos opciones "Columns y rows"
<LinuxReign> exacto
<LinuxReign> Clumns
<LinuxReign> Columns*
<eliezer> LinuxReign :) esta en progreso,,eso me instalara el flash tambien,,
<LinuxReign> si
<chiche> pero no puedo agregar o quitar espacios o "workspaces"
<chiche> o sea que siempre tengo 4
<eliezer> bl4ckc00k1e :) error 404 en la pagina
<bl4ckc00k1e> lol
<bl4ckc00k1e> eliezer, vuelva aintenrar, por que esta onlne, si no te busco otra cosa
<LinuxReign> yo hice la prueba chiche, y puedo agregar escritorios sin problemas
<chiche> pues a mi no me agrega ni quita nada..
<bl4ckc00k1e> eliezer, mirate este, que es par aubuntu: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/76907
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,
<bl4ckc00k1e> si el caso es copiar  el .so  a la carpeta plugins de mozilla
<LinuxReign> chiche, muy raro, yo tengo 6
<eliezer> LinuxReign :)  Muchas grasias.de un tiro instalo java y flash junto con varias cositas mas
<LinuxReign> perfecto
<LinuxReign> por nada
<chiche> creo que antes tenia mas opciones en ese cuadro de preferencia del que me hablas
<LinuxReign> en realidad solo aparecen esas dos que me mencionaste hace un momento chiche
<LinuxReign> rows y columns
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, donde guarda el network manager el archivo de configuraciones?
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD yo es que lo hago todo mas manual xDD, no sabia ese aquete de ubuntu para flashy java
<LinuxReign> ifconfig seyacat
<LinuxReign> tu como que vienes de Debian bl4ckc00k1e
<LinuxReign> :P
<moshi> xD
<seyacat> el network-manage-gnome
<chiche> pues gracias de todos modos
<LinuxReign> tranquilo, lastima que no te hubiera podido prestar mas asistencia
<bl4ckc00k1e> LinuxReign, jajaja cierto, y loa gradezco por que me obliga a aprender ! de todas formas ubuntu en portatil, debian en sobremesa... soy un melancolico
<LinuxReign> jajajaja
<LinuxReign> te entiendo, yo no me he podido deshacer de mi Debian tampoco
<LinuxReign> jajajaja
<LinuxReign> es como un hijo
<bl4ckc00k1e> jajjaa
<bl4ckc00k1e> por cierto
<bl4ckc00k1e> lei por ahi que habia ubuntu server
<bl4ckc00k1e> es estable como un debian?
<LinuxReign> la enfermedad fue la curva de aprendizaje y la convalecencia es usarlo todos los dias, LOL
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<LinuxReign> ubuntu server es excelente
<eliezer> la vercion 64bits de ubuntu esta super mejor que la 32,,es mas rapido y trabaja mas tranquilo,,ahora si note que con 4 g de ram minimo es que c porta bien
<seyacat> Ya no me asoma el network manager en la barra de tareas, si reinicio el servicio asoma pero sin las configuraciones de red
<LinuxReign> seyacat, probaste agregarlo de vuelta en la barra de tareas?
<seyacat> si reinicio el servicio aparece
<LinuxReign> aja
<seyacat> pero no hay configuraciones
<LinuxReign> y luego luff
<LinuxReign> pluf*
<LinuxReign> se va
<LinuxReign> veo veo
<_BUCKY_> hola , ayer fosco_  estuvo intentando ayudarme   con los problemas ke tenia con  ubuntu 10.10 ,  me dijo ke pusiera este comandoen la consola (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) pero todas las veces ke lo puse , me daba error hasta ke me canse , me comento ke  lo intentara de nuevo , hoy  lo he vuelto a intentar
<_BUCKY_> y  , parece ke funciono ,  parece ke todo esta bien , pero ya no se ke mas he de hacer
<_BUCKY_> :/
<LinuxReign> _BUCKY_, "parece" que funciono?
<LinuxReign> y que error te daba?
<seyacat> donde estaran las configuraciones del network-manager-gnome, para borrarlas?
<bl4ckc00k1e> seyacat, /etc/network/interfaces
<eliezer> LinuxReign :) eso me instala tambien el flash en la lista de updates ?  para que de updates automaticamente ?
<_BUCKY_> creo ke si LinuxReign  , soy nueva en esto , pero ayer   me slian unas cosas y hoy otras
<LinuxReign> estoy casi seguro de que las configuraciones estan en ifconfig, seyacat
<LinuxReign> asi es eliezer
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> una consulta
<Pablito> alguien sabe
<LinuxReign> a ver
<Pablito> por que no me abren los archivos
<Pablito> .docx
<Pablito> con imagenes
<eliezer> LinuxReign :) ok,una vez mas grasias,,que tengan buenas tardes muchachos :)
<Pablito> en el libre office
<LinuxReign> saludos eliezer
<seyacat> LinuxReign: en ifconfig ves la configuracion actual, yo quiero el archivo de configuraciones al arranque
<LinuxReign> entiendo seyacat
<_BUCKY_> LinuxReign,  muchos errores como este
<_BUCKY_> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main python-avahi all 0.6.27-2ubuntu3.1
<_BUCKY_>   Imposible conectar a archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<LinuxReign> dame un minuto a ver que encuentro seyacat
<bl4ckc00k1e> seyacat, la ruta que te puse ahi lo puedes configurar, eslo ma slimpio que peudes tocar
<_BUCKY_> hoy no salio ninguno
<_BUCKY_> asi
<LinuxReign> alli llego bl4ckc00k1e  al rescate
<LinuxReign> gracias man
<LinuxReign> veo veo
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<LinuxReign> estas en una red inalambrica _BUCKY_ ?
<_BUCKY_> si LinuxReign
<_BUCKY_> via wifi
<bl4ckc00k1e> seyacat, por si no sabes: http://www.estrellateyarde.org/so/configurar-interfaces-red-en-linux
<LinuxReign> para hacer updates debes conectarte con cable de red _BUCKY_ , solo una sugerencia
<_BUCKY_> mmmm no tengo cable de red  LinuxReign  :P
<LinuxReign> asi sabes de seguro que tu maquina tiene acceso a internet
<Crashbit> pues si no hay cable de red, una buena opción es usar "screen"
<LinuxReign> que tan lejos estas del wireless router, _BUCKY_ ?
<_BUCKY_> sep
<erAbuelo> Crashbit: llevas mucho leyendo, yo estoy flipando en colores xDD
<ivedci89> alguien tiene skype? quiero probar su funcionamiento pero no tengo contacto activo...
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: no he leído nada, solo la última parte ...
<LinuxReign> si no te dio ningun error y no hacias eso desde hace tiempo _BUCKY_ , lo siguiente es reiniciar (por si acaso bajo alguna actualizacion de kernel) y esta ready to go
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: que pasó ?
<LinuxReign> yo tengo skype
<_BUCKY_> LinuxReign,  puedes  ayudarme a ver si puedo cambiar la resolucion  de mi pc ¿?
<erAbuelo> nada, es el nivel de respuestas que asusta xD
<LinuxReign> skype user: linuxreign1
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: ah, vale :-)
<_BUCKY_> la k e kiero  no la soporta mi targeta , bueno eso me dijeron ayer , pero tb me dijeron ke algo se podia hacer
<_BUCKY_> :/
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: leíste lo que dije sobre el problema que tenía ?
<erAbuelo> si
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: que fallo ... diós
<Crashbit> :D
<ivedci89> rodrigo roberto?
<erAbuelo> xD
<LinuxReign> si
<Crashbit> Y la de dolores de cabeza que me dió ... y como no podía ser de otra forma ... una tontería que se me pasó varias veces
<_BUCKY_> asi aprovecho el reinicio para ver si se cambio la  resolucion xd
<erAbuelo> suele pasar, lo mas simple es lo que mas jode xD
<seyacat> a parece que logre conectarme
<LinuxReign> muy bien
<LinuxReign> erAbuelo, asi es
<LinuxReign> PLOP
<pupilo> linuxReign. voy a reiniciar te cuento si tube exito o no
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> te espero
<pupilo> dale
<LinuxReign> _BUCKY_, a ver
<seyacat> Estoy entrando en un momento de iras, algo no funciona bien aca en la universidad y en la casa si, pero ni idea que es no pe puedo conectar por wan
<pupilo> sigo en la misma mmm
<_BUCKY_> te leo LinuxReign
<pupilo> abro el tvtime y solo se queda con la pantalla negra
<chasis> existe algun comando para instala la dependencias de un deb automaticamente? aveces voy a instalar un deb y mintras los instalo me dice que tal paquete no está y tengo que instalarlo e iniciar el proceso desde 0
<LinuxReign> pupilo, configuracion es lo unico que se me ocurre
<pupilo> pero no es configuracion del tvtime por que todo esta bien
<LinuxReign> si tuviera una instalada yo, podria ser mas sencillo, pero no tengo
<LinuxReign> y te fijaste en lo basico? el cable de senal de tv esta conectado a la tarjeta?
<pupilo> por ahorita no lo tengo conectado
<LinuxReign> estas completamente seguro de que esta llegando senal por ese cable especificamente?
<LinuxReign> conectalo please y has la prueba a ver que pasa
<pupilo> pero auque no lo tenga conectado no me tiene que tirar la pantalla negra
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<LinuxReign> no lo he usado, de eso sabes mas que yo
<pupilo> la pantalla la tiene que tirar azul cuando el cable no esta conectado
<LinuxReign> veo veo
<LinuxReign> iwal
<LinuxReign> conectale el cable please
<LinuxReign> y fijate
<LinuxReign> a ver que pasa
<pupilo> ok te are caso
<LinuxReign> gracias
<pupilo> voy
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> pupilo, tienes el compiz instalado?
<pupilo> yeaaaaaaaa!!!
<LinuxReign> dime
<pupilo> ya conecte el cable
<LinuxReign> aja?
<_BUCKY_> :)
<pupilo> voy a probar
<LinuxReign> ok
<_BUCKY_> yo tb kiero decir yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<_BUCKY_> xd
<pupilo> sige iguallllll
<LinuxReign> si tienes el compiz, ese podria ser el problema
<LinuxReign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825852
<LinuxReign> fijate alli, como esta tu ingles?
<LinuxReign> voy _BUCKY_
<LinuxReign> dame un minuto
<pupilo> mas omenos
<_BUCKY_> sisisis ,  faltaba mas  LinuxReign
<_BUCKY_> :)
<LinuxReign> si tienes el compiz, otra gente ha reportado un problema de pantalla negra
<LinuxReign> con el tvtime
<LinuxReign> pupilo, que tarjeta de video tienes? nvidia o ati?
<pupilo> si pero ese no es mi problema
<pupilo> ati
<pupilo> ok fijate
<LinuxReign> dime
<pupilo> antes cuando tenia el tvtimt con la vercion 8.04 me salia el mismo problema pero lo solucione con una pagina web que e buscado y buscado pero no e podido encontrar
<LinuxReign> aja
<LinuxReign> sabes como enviar capturas de pantalla?
<pupilo> y tenia instalado el compiz i no abia ningun problema
<LinuxReign> me gustaria ver exactamente cual es el proble,a
<LinuxReign> problema*
<pupilo> puedo capturar la pantalla pero no se como embiartela por este chat
<ivedci89> no se puede
<ivedci89> debes subirla a algun lado, una web o algo asi... y entonces poner aqui el enlase.
<ivedci89> link
<pupilo> ok
<LinuxReign> pupilo, pegala aqui http://imagebin.org/
<LinuxReign> y me envias el link a ver que es lo que es
<pupilo> bueno ya la subi en 4shared
<pupilo> http://www.4shared.com/photo/X3-yxwZD/screenshot2.html
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> voy
<LinuxReign> y que opciones te da en "cambiar origen de video"?
<LinuxReign> solo default?
<pupilo> en donde esta la flechita roja me daba unas opciones para cambiar en televicion y otras cosas que ya no me acuerdo
<pupilo> pero yo lo ponia siempre en televicion
<pupilo> pero ahora ya no me da la opcion
<LinuxReign> y que tipo de cable va conectado a la tarjeta? coaxial o RCA?
<LinuxReign> coaxial es uno solo, el RCA es amarillo, rojo y blanco
<LinuxReign> cual es?
<pupilo> coaxial
<LinuxReign> aja
<LinuxReign> y ese programa no te da una opcion de "buscar" canales
<LinuxReign> como en un atelevision normal?
<LinuxReign> o sea, que los programa
<LinuxReign> y los guarda
<LinuxReign> no se como explicarme, disculpa
<pupilo> y cuando tenia bueno el tvtime y no tenia conectado el cable me aparecia la pantalla azul y en medio me decia NO SINGNAL
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<pupilo> si si tiene lo que dises
<pupilo> solo que ahora no me da esa opcion de buscar canales
<LinuxReign> pero de nada va a servir porque al parecer la tarjeta no envia senal de ninguna clase
<pupilo> si y como te digo yo ya tube ese mismo problema y lo solucione asi que no creo que sea el SO que este molestando
<pupilo> esa idea la descarto totalmente
<pupilo> solo tengo que indagar un poquito mas
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> entiendo, me hubiera gustado poder ayudarte pero la verdad, estoy a ciegas man
<pupilo> no te preocupes te lo agradesco la intecion es lo que cuenta
<LinuxReign> no hay problema
<pupilo> te digo si encuentro algo ok
<LinuxReign> iwal estoy de vacaciones
<LinuxReign> dale
<LinuxReign> perfecto
<LinuxReign> voy por un cigarrillo y un cafe, ya vuelvo
<j2bv16> Buenas!
<j2bv16> Necesito ayuda con alsa, no tengo sonido, he buscado y hecho todo lo que encontre en google
<osinet> holas...tengo un problema... no puedo ingresar a la interfaz grafica del network manager... por consola intente ingresar nm-connection-editor pero me sale error
<osinet> ** (nm-connection-editor:2407): WARNING **: Icon nm-device-wired missing: Error al abrir el archivo: Demasiados niveles de enlaces simbólicos
<osinet> ** (nm-connection-editor:2407): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
<osinet> que puede estar pasando?
<LinuxReign> osinet, wow
<LinuxReign> eso no lo habia visto
<LinuxReign> probaste hace algn update?
<osinet> o como podria ver que error mas puede estar pasando
<LinuxReign> hacer*
<LinuxReign> probaste removerlo con purge e instalarlo de vuelta por ejemplo?
<osinet> lo reinstale con el synaptic
<osinet> pero aun asi nada
<LinuxReign> aja, yo haria sudo apt-get remove nm-connection-editor --purge
<LinuxReign> y luego instalarlo con el synaptic a ver que tal
 * _BUCKY_ se ausenta... :/
<LinuxReign> no se, podria
<LinuxReign> resolver
<LinuxReign> _BUCKY_, cual era el prpoblema con la resolucion?
<_BUCKY_>  /msg nick set password hijoalbert
<_BUCKY_> perdona LinuxReign
<_BUCKY_> diem
<_BUCKY_> me ausente...
<_BUCKY_> dime*
<Crashbit> _BUCKY_: te recomiendo que cambies el password de tu nick "hijoalbert" ya que los has puesto en el canal
<_BUCKY_> no es ese
<_BUCKY_> :P
<_BUCKY_> era un aprueba
<_BUCKY_> un aprueba*
<_BUCKY_> xd
<Crashbit> _BUCKY_: vale
<Crashbit> mejor
<_BUCKY_> gracias  de todos modos
<_BUCKY_> :)
<osinet> hola
<osinet> talves urgue algo en la configuracion que n me di cuenta :(.. alguien sabe como puedo restaurar mi ubuntu?
<_BUCKY_> LinuxReign,  estas ¿?
<_BUCKY_> bueno...  marcho pues , talue !
<osinet> hola
<luckatoni> buenas
<osinet> hola .. como puedo reinstalar el nm-connection-editor
<ariel__> hola gente! que tengo que hacer para que el ubuntu me reconozca el microfono interno de mi laptop dell?
<t4k3sh1> ariel__, que modelo es?
<pupilo> LinuxReign,
<VADER> hola gentee
<VADER> hoal canall
<rommel> Hola a todos,les cuento resolvi mi gran problema q ya les habia contado
<rommel> termine por hacer un bakuc
<rommel> y la macana que no me dejaba instalar nuebamente xp que lo tenia quebrado,termine por instalar seven y ubunt 10.04.
<rommel> despues refresque por asi desirlo los repositorios y desde ahi resien pude entrar a you tube hantes me pedia actualisar adobe flas y ademas pude instalar el controlador para mi tarjeta grafica
<rommel> sñrs
<rommel> quisiera una ayudita porfavor
<rommel> no puedo instalar el paquete dlj
<rommel> pongo asi y no me deja
<rommel> sudo apt-get install djl
<fosco_> no conozco ese programa, estas seguro de que existe en linux?
<rommel> si esta enu tutorial
<rommel> es para juegos
<fosco_> como se llama exactamente, djl o dlj?
<rommel> http://www.glatelier.org/2010/02/djl-instala-juegos-en-linux-facilmente/
<rommel> este es el link
<rommel> djl
<fosco_> pues no está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<fosco_> tendrás que instalarlo tal como diga la guia
<willfrand> hey, que tal amigos
<willfrand> una ayuda con virtualbox?
<rommel> seguro pero no lo encuentra
<rommel> ahi te subo lo que me dise  si aver si me podes dar una mano prfavor
<fosco_> tienes que añadir primero el repositorio plydeb
<fosco_> está explicado en playdeb.net
<fosco_> playdeb*
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580684/
<rommel> esto me salio despues de pegar el segundo enlace
<rommel> el primero salio bien
<rommel> y como hago eso porfa
<fosco_> ve a playdeb.net y lee las instrucciones
<rommel> ok
<pupilo> LinuxReign,
<willfrand> amigos, ayuda con virtualbox
<moshi> que ocurre?
<rommel> fosco llegue hasta una pagina pero por mas traductor q busq esta solo en ingles
<willfrand> resulta que instale elv irtualbox porque necesito un programa que soplo esta en windows
<rommel> y no quiero mandarme mas macana por bajar cosas q no entinedo
<rommel> sabrias ayudarme por ahi vos entendes mas de ingles
<willfrand> pero ocurre lo siguiente, quiero instalar el dichoso programa, pero no puedo leer el dvd
<willfrand> entonces no puedo acceder a la instalacion
<willfrand> soy claro?
<moshi> el programa te lo detecta?
<willfrand> como hago para leer el cd o el dvd en windows 7 en virtualbox
<moshi> osea desde el virtual box decirle que vaya expresamente a buscar al dvd
<rommel> alguien sabria como instalar el gparter
<willfrand> desde el virtualbox? como lo hago moshi
<moshi> a ver, puedes hacer igual que cuando quieres montarlo con una imagen
<ariel__> hola gente! que tengo que hacer para que el ubuntu me reconozca el microfono interno de mi laptop dell?
<moshi> suponiendo que no tienen mal configurada la lectora y por eso no te lo lee
<willfrand> no, normalmente puedo leer cds y dvds en la lectora, menos algunos formatos de musica y peliculas encriptadas
<rommel> tengo otro problema en pen drive por mas que quiero eliminar su contenido no me deja borrar unas carpetas ocultas no me deja formatear me ah rrecomendado que lo haga con el gparte quien sabria algo al respecto
<moshi> le das a almacenamiento y en donde te marque el virtual box que tienes la lectora
<moshi> te pondra unidad anfitrion
<moshi> y la etiqueta de las unidades
<moshi> d: f:
<moshi> todo eso
<moshi> pones en la que tienes el dvd colocado
<moshi> y con eso ya deberia llertelo
<moshi> pero que vamos de normal eso lo hace automatico
<willfrand> pues tengo la version 3.2.8
<willfrand> y lo hace automatico
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> pero no me aparece nada en el lector
<rommel> ya instale el gparter ahora boy a intentar borrar todo del pen drive
<rommel> aber como me ba
<fosco_> rommel, se llama gparted y lo tienes listo para instalar en el centro de software
<moshi> en almacenamiento saldrá si tienes controlador ide o sata o lo que sea
<moshi> y desde ahi lo buscas
<willfrand> te envio un pantallazo?
<rommel> si ya lo baje ahora como desia boy a intentar borrar todo de mi pen drive pues no me deja borrar unascarpetas ocultas por mas que entro a permisos de carpetas y nada
<moshi> como quieras ^^
<moshi> pero como ultimo recurso siempre puedes hacer una imagen del dvd y cargar el so desde ahi
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, no puedo conectarme a la red en la universidad, existe muchos access points con le mismo ESSID, y me parece que al tratar de conectarse se hace un lio
<rommel> alguien sabria como poder borrar todo el contenido de un pen drive no me deja borrar unas crpetas ocultas y me ocupa toda la capacidad
<willfrand> moshi, yo no uso windows, pero tuve que instlarlo en el virtualbox para poder instalar el solid edge
<willfrand> entonces, necesito que el cd me corra en windows, en el virtualbox
<willfrand> aparece montado, pero no lo lee
<willfrand> aunque el internet, y otras cosas al parecer si funcionan
<willfrand> oye, otra cosita, com encuentro el lugar donde se guardan los archivos en el solid edge?
<willfrand> donde esta mis documentos? como puedo acceder a ellos desde ubuntu?
<moshi> si te sale montado
<moshi> sobre la pestaña superior cuando el virtual box esta iniciado en dispositivos
<moshi> ahi sale lo que esta montado
<moshi> mira a ver si tiene un tick al lado
<willfrand> entonces apago el so y vuelvo a prenderlo?
<willfrand> no hay que hacerlo
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> veo el cd-dvd montado
<moshi> sale el simbolo de correcto al lado?
<moshi> el que parece una v
<willfrand> ninguno tiene ese simbolo
<moshi> pues clicka encima del dvd y si sale el simbolo reinicia
<willfrand> donde me sale el dvd y eso, no es enlace, es texto
<willfrand> no puedo hacerle click
<willfrand> pues, me refiero a que no es clickeable, muy bonito, pero no se puede hacer click
<moshi> mm que raro, juraria que en lo de dispositivos podias elegir para montar el dvd
<moshi> rollo los usb que van asi
<rommel> hola alguien sabria bajo que extencion poner una particion en el pendrive  para que lo recosca tanto linux como windows?
<mimecar> fat32
<rommel> gracias mimecar
<rommel> mimecar que es recomendable ponerle la misma extencion a dos particiones en un pendrive o hay otra q tambien la pueda reconocer linux y windows?
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido tener dos particiones en un pendrive
<moshi> no mucho xD
<rommel> es que aveces hay cosas q descargar en lugares q no son mu confiables y eso puede ir en una particion y cosas personales en la otra asi no se infectan
<mimecar> un virus te puede afectar a las dos particiones
<moshi> sip
<rommel> a no lo sabia pense q no era asi
<mimecar> con solo conectar el usb ya te puedes llevar virus
<rommel> me habian dicho lo contrtario
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> muchas gracias
<moshi> hay virus muy puñeteros
<moshi> xD
<danny_> buenas
<danny_> alguien usa irssi?
<Tarrasquero> yes
<danny_> hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> hola
<Tarrasquero> que te atormenta?
<danny_> recuerdas que ayer estube haciendo lo que lcn me decia para configurarlo y con el autoligin, pero ahora que trate de entrar me aparece unable to conect
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<NeoRanger> holas, pregunta: me conecte a una red cableada, me pude conectar al xchat pero no puedo navegar
<mimecar> te filtran :P
<renzo> hola a todos
<NeoRanger> mimecar, puede ser, estoy en una empresa
<NeoRanger> pero un pibe tiene su maquina igual que yo y puede navegar, tiene windows ¬¬
<mimecar> directamente lo dudo
<renzo> estube tratando de hacer unos cambios al escritorio dentro de los cuales me quedo algo colgado en la terminal y no puedo ejecutar nada por q sale q esta en destok como puedo hacer para que regrese a home
<renzo> y resien cambiar de lado los botones de cierre  de ventanas
<renzo> esto es lo que ne sale en la terminal
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580724/
<renzo> mimecar soy rommel desd la pc de mi hermano sabrias que macana memande
<mimecar> renzo: es normal que eso no te funcione
<renzo> no puedo ejecutar desd la consola
<jamesjedimaster> puedes conectarte aqui con irssi, un cliente irc en texto
<renzo> no sale como hantes renzo@renso
<renzo> en la terminal
<mimecar> renzo-desktop es solo el nombre del equipo
<mimecar> NO te afecta nada
<renzo> entiendo
<renzo> y porq en otra pc pegue esta linea de comandos y me cambio los botones de una y ahora no
<mimecar> esa línea de comandos no hace nada
<NeoRanger> mimecar, el pibe se puso en Ubuntu y ahora le pasa lo mismo que a mi
<NeoRanger> tenes idea de como puedo solucionarlo??
<mimecar> NeoRanger: sin cosas extras no te puedes saltar el filtrado de una red
<renzo> sabrias como cambiar de lado los botones de ubuntu del escritorio
<mimecar> eso está muy documentado en google
<renzo> ok
<renzo> esq trato de seguir un pos con esos comandos y no me deja
<mimecar> renzo: ese comando no hace nada
<renzo> ok buscare en otro pos
<cool_is_cool> renzo, que pos?
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<NeoRanger> renzo, usa Ubuntu Tweak que con dos clicks cambias los botones de lgar
<renzo> neoranger y como es eso
<renzo> o comoo hago o donde esta¡?
<javila> perdon por repetir :)
<pupilo> LinuxReign,
<renzo> estos comados si ban para cambiar de lado los botones de una .
<NeoRanger> renzo, es un programita el cual podes modificar muchas cosas en Ubuntu sin tener que usar la consola
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580729/
<NeoRanger> desde cambiar los botones hasta modificar los directorios de Ubuntu y hasta añadir repos e instalar programas
<renzo> bueno señrs como siempre estar en esta sale es muy bueno se aprende dia a dia,by rommel
<NeoRanger> te recomiendo bajarlo y probarlo
<renzo> neoranger cual
<renzo> y esta en los repositorios o hay q bajarlo aparte?
<renzo> se puede descargar desd sinagtis??
<NeoRanger> es un .deb
<NeoRanger> se llama Ubuntu Tweak
<renzo> pero me refiero si esta en en el centro de sot de ubuntu o no?
<NeoRanger> tambien tenes uno llamado Ailurus el cual hace lo mismo pero con un poco mas de detalle
<NeoRanger> no no, tenes que buscar el .deb
<renzo> y estan en ingles o castellano
<NeoRanger> renzo, castellano, dejá de hacer preguntas y probalo!!
<NeoRanger> jajaj
<rommel> bien ahi neoranger
<rommel> ya me lo baje ahora donde esta
<rommel> para querer usarlo
<mimecar> ....
<rommel> ya esta instalado mejor dicho
<rommel> neoranger preguntaba por el ubuntu tweak
<NeoRanger> rommel, aplicaciones >herramientas del sistema
<NeoRanger> rommel, lo encontraste??
<renzo> no nada q ver neo
<renzo> no en esa ruta por lo menos
<renzo> tengo 10.04
<mimecar> lo has instalado?
<renzo> si
<NeoRanger> renzo, yo tambien tengo la 10.04
<NeoRanger> y tengo el Ubuntu Tweak en Aplicaciones > Herramientas del sistema > Ubuntu Tweak
<NeoRanger> ya vengo
<renzo> en aplicaciones no hay ninguna solapa con herramientas
<renzo> ok
<NeoRanger-AW> renzo, en el menu, amigo, el menu
<Girsob> donde esta el virtual box
<Girsob> xD
 * NeoRanger-AW fui
<NeoRanger-AW> Girsob, en el centro de software tenes la VB OSE
 * NeoRanger-AW ahora si me fui
<mimecar> xD
<renzo> no nada q ver amigo
<NeoRanger-AW> renzo, entonces no tenes Ubuntu
<renzo> jajajajaja
<renzo> q gracioso
<mimecar> pregunta tonta, ¿como lo has instalado?
<renzo> lo baje desd un servidor
<renzo> x
<mimecar> y que mas
<renzo> lo instale facil por es .deb
<renzo> y cargo bien
<renzo> ahora no se donde esta
<mimecar> ¿como lo has instalado?
<renzo> para ver or q lei q se divide en 4 partes graficas en torno a todo lo que se refiere a la pc de sot y hat
<renzo> una ves q bajo le ise doble clip al paquete y empeso a instalarse despues de pedirme contraseña
<mimecar> pon el enlace de la web de la que te lo has descargado
<renzo> lo q no encuentro en aplicasiones herramientas de sistema
<renzo> ok
<renzo> aber
<mimecar> pon el diccionario cuando puedas
<renzo> http://ubuntu-tweak.uptodown.com/ubuntu/descargar
<mimecar> mala página
<mimecar> esa no es la web oficial
<rommel> perdon resien me aparese ahora herramientas de sistema
<rommel> en aplicasiones
<rommel> ak estoi
<k-milogars> hola a todos
<k-milogars> tengo el siguiente problema
<rommel> gracias neo ranger
<rommel> y mimecar
<rommel> estaba en la otra pc
<k-milogars> instale ubuntu 10.10 y no me da video la pantalla se queda negra
<k-milogars> es un portatil toshiba con tarjeta de video ati
<Katarcis> chicos por si les intereza in libro sobre seguridad GNU/linux
<Katarcis> http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/librosperpinan/LibrosFCLD/Libro-Seguridad-GNU-Linux-Antonio-Perpinan-2011.pdf
<fzeta> buenas familia ;-)
<moshi> gracias katarcis :)
<gusan0r> Hola a todos, no me anda el microfono, alguien me puede decir como me fijo que hardware tengo y de donde podria ver de descargar un parche?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<gusan0r> Linux gusan0r-laptop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gusan0r> mimecar, ahi esta
<mimecar> ¿que número de versión de ubuntu?
<gusan0r> a no dice ahi, la 10.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<gusan0r> lo comico que en versiones anteriores andaba y ahora no
<gusan0r> sep
<mimecar> ¿está subido el volumen del micrófono?
<gusan0r> si, fui a Sistemas, preferencias, sonido, entrada --- > volumen 100%
<mimecar> ¿como compruebas si funciona el microfono?
<gusan0r> ahí mismo en esa ventana hay una barra que dice " nivel de entrada " grito y no pasa nada, le doy golpes al teclado y mueve 2 lineas
<gusan0r> y despues desde el skype
<gusan0r> y despues con el amsn grabando la conversacion, pero no sale nada
<mimecar> el micrófono suele estar en el teclado en los portatiles?
<gusan0r> ehm no se bien, pero a golpesitos sale por algun lado jajajaja
<mimecar> sabes donde está el micrófono verdad?
<gusan0r> no no tengo idea
<mimecar> ...
<gusan0r> osea, antes lo usaba y andaba,
<gusan0r> si queres la desarmo y me fijo
<gusan0r> jajajaja
<mimecar> si dando golpes en el teclado se mueve la barra de la entrada de audio
<mimecar> la tarjeta funciona
<gusan0r> claro
<gusan0r> pero es como que tiene el "volumen bajo"
<gusan0r> porque no llega a detectar bien mis gritos, la verdad no tengo idea
<gusan0r> si bajo la ultima version del alsa servirá para algo ?
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa alsa
<mimecar> por defecto usa pulse audio
<gusan0r> aa
<gusan0r> ehmm entonces creo que ahí deducimos algo
<mimecar> prueba a subir el volumen del mezclador que usa alsa
<gusan0r> en una distro que uso de ubuntu tiene alsa ( segun lo que tengo entendido ) y ahi me funciona
<gusan0r> mimecar, ahi véo como se hace
<mimecar> no me acuerdo del nombre del programa
<erAbuelo> alsamixer
<gusan0r> "alsa-mixer?"
<gusan0r> eso
<gusan0r> ahi creo que está el problema
<gusan0r> está en 0
<gusan0r> creo que ahí esta, lo subí pruebo y les digo
<gusan0r> no, sigue igual uff
<gusan0r> No definitivamente no funciona, como me puedo fijar que microfono tengo así busco los drivers, o veo como puedo hacer
<JRamirez> Como puedo hacer para renombrar masivamente mis archivos con un numero ejemplo 001,002,003.. manteniendo la extensión?...  hasta el momento hago esto... i=0; for file in *.jpg; do mv "$file" "$(printf "%3d" "$i").jpg"; ((i++)); done
<JRamirez> pero como seria para que saliera 001,002,003
<mimecar> gusan0r: alsamixer tiene más controles d volumen a la derecha
<mimecar> y tu micrófono ya funciona, no necesitas drivers
<gusan0r> okk
<gusan0r> ahi me sigo fijando entonces
<gusan0r> mimecar, ya le subí a todo espero que funciones
<gusan0r> funcione*
<gusan0r> mimecar, no funcionó ya fueme cnase
<gusan0r> cansé
<erAbuelo> gusan0r: es un eeepc ?
<gusan0r> "eeepc? "
<erAbuelo> que ordenador es ?
<gusan0r> notebook
<erAbuelo> buscaste en google con tu modelo de notebook ?
<gusan0r> erAbuelo, no, es que ya me canse, antes funcionaba de lo mas bien, no se porque no funciona ahora
<gusan0r> erAbuelo, en otra distro funciona perfectamente
<mimecar> gusan0r: busca bien el control de volument
<erAbuelo> gusan0r: ok
<mimecar> si al hacer ruido en el teclado hay señal de audio, te funciona bien
<gusan0r> mimecar, si, es que ya dudo de que sea mera coincidencia...
<mimecar> has comprobado los controles de volumen ocultos de alsamixer?
<moshi> naaas
<VADER> kepa
 * _BUCKY_ re
<Ayuda-> Hola buenas tardes, necesito consultar sobre un problema que tengo con mi computadora hace algunos días
<Ayuda-> Antes cuando yo instale Ubuntu, no me salía nada de nada al apagarlo
<Ayuda-> Ahora cuando lo apago me sale una pantalla negra con varios "escritos"
<Ayuda-> Luego empezó a fallarme el navegador (uso firefox)
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Ayuda-> Y ahora no puedo ver videos, me dice algo sobre el "flash"
<Ayuda-> Hola mimecar, gracias por contestar, tengo la versión 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Ayuda-> No tengo nada más que actualizar mimecar, tengo todo en orden
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de la ventana que te sale al cerrar
<Ayuda-> La verdad no soy muy experimentado en LINUX, soy nuevo, eh tratado de buscar sobre ello y no encuentro nada concreto
<Ayuda-> Por eso eh venido aquí
<Ayuda-> mimecar, disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿Como hago eso?
<mimecar> haz una foto con el móvil
<mimecar> si al poco de salir la ventana se cierra el sistema
<Ayuda-> Bien mimecar, y lo que es respecto a el "flash"
<Ayuda-> Para ver videos en youtube por ejemplo
<Ayuda-> Me da erro de "El plugins de flash a fallado"
<mimecar> ¿tienes el plugin de flash instalado?
<_BUCKY_> alguien me puede decir donde puedo encontrar un manual del xchat  por favor ¿? , intento cambiar el color de mi texto pero no lo consigo :/
<Ayuda-> Debería tenerlo si hace un par de días atrás nada pasaba en mi computadora
<mimecar> _BUCKY_: en la web del programa
<_BUCKY_> no lo he visto
<Ayuda-> Y hoy apareció así
<mimecar> Ayuda-: ¿que error te da flash?
<Ayuda-> mimecar, el antes mencionado, "El plugin de flash a fallado"
<mimecar> eso no da información
<Ayuda-> Me lo da en la pantalla del video en este caso en la página de youtube
<_BUCKY_> solo veo manuales de instalacion :S
<mimecar> _BUCKY_: mira en la sección de documentación
<_BUCKY_> voy mimecar  gracias
<_BUCKY_> juer solo lo veo en ingles :(
<mimecar> la web del programa es inglesa...
<_BUCKY_> y alo veo
<_BUCKY_> pero algun canal o algo tp  puede ser ?
<_BUCKY_> no se ingles
<_BUCKY_> :(
<mimecar> usa un traductor o busca la documentación en otra web
<cool_is_cool> bucky; aqui tienes algunos
<cool_is_cool> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes
<_BUCKY_> gracias cool_is_cool  , no me digas ke la configuracion de esto va por comandos  !! ¿? ... :S
<mimecar> _BUCKY_: xchat se configura desde el menú
<cool_is_cool> solo tienes que copiar los archivos "colors.conf" y "pevents.conf"" en la carpeta /home/$usuario/.xchat2/
<_BUCKY_> todo eso para cambiar el color de mi texto ¿?
<_BUCKY_> :O
<cool_is_cool> solo el color del texto, pues vete a Configuracion->preferencias...
<_BUCKY_> si pero del mio , el de lo sdema sesta bien como lo tengo
<cool_is_cool> ?
<_BUCKY_> a ver cool_is_cool  , te esplico... yo veo el testo de los demas en negro  y el ke yo escribo en gris y el fondo lo tengo en gris ke es el color ke kiero
<_BUCKY_> kiero ver mi texto en negro tb
<cossier> _BUCKY_, y usas xchat ?
<_BUCKY_> y ahi en confuguracion no hay nada para cambiar el color de mi texto :S
<_BUCKY_> si cossier
<cool_is_cool> tiene que ser en Configuracion->Preferencias->colores, el como no lo se, vete probando
<_BUCKY_> ahi en colores solo tengo gris el fondo de la ventana
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> no se ke es lo ek pertenece a mi texto
<_BUCKY_> :S
 * cossier se saluda
<_BUCKY_> hola cossier  kedas saludado.. :P
<cossier> _BUCKY_, es donde pone Primer plano !!
<cossier> ahora el texto se volvio rojo !!!
<_BUCKY_> ese esta en negro
<_BUCKY_>  pero yo veo mi texto en grisssss
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> a ver... probando..
<_BUCKY_> nada , gris
<_BUCKY_> :(
<_BUCKY_> y mi nick tb
<cossier> _BUCKY_, tienes razon se cambia el color de los demas
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Buenas noches.
<_BUCKY_> :(
<alberto> ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre cómo hacer que funcionen los instrumentos VST en Ubuntu?
<alberto> Es que no puedo hacerlo.
<alberto> Y veo que otros sí pueden.
<_BUCKY_> y como narices se cambia el mioooooo !! jajaja  madreeee!!!
<_BUCKY_> xd
<cossier> alberto, has mirado en synaptic
<_BUCKY_> tu usas xchat cossier  ¿?
<cossier> _BUCKY_, si
<_BUCKY_> y de ke color ves tu texto¿?
<cossier> he cambiado el color del nick creo donde pone local colors
<cossier> _BUCKY_, creo que son los ultimos
<_BUCKY_> los ultimos ke¡?
<_BUCKY_> local colors donde esta  cossier  ¿?
<jvargas90> alguien sabe de php ocupo una ayudita??
<cossier> _BUCKY_, Comnfiguración->Preferencias_>Colors
<cossier> _BUCKY_, a mi me pone local colors
<cossier> _BUCKY_, pero espera que aun tengo color gris
<cossier> tambien :-(
<_BUCKY_> jajajajajaja
<_BUCKY_> ainssss   me rio por no llorar  xd
<_BUCKY_> cossier,  nunca kisiste cambiarlo ¿?
<cossier> la verdad es que no
<_BUCKY_> mira si me nombran sale rojo  y  el nick de kien me nombra rojo
<_BUCKY_> si hablas sin nombrarme  tu nick me sale verde fosforitooooooooooooooooo
<_BUCKY_> jajajajaj
<cossier> _BUCKY_, y pq no cambias el color del fond
<cossier> fondo *
<_BUCKY_> porke lo kiero gris
<_BUCKY_> :P
<cossier> a uno mas claro
<_BUCKY_> no no no , kiero este
<_BUCKY_> ^^
<_BUCKY_> gris claro
<_BUCKY_> pero mi texto negrooooooo !!!
<cossier> pero tu ves tu texto ?
<_BUCKY_> si pero poco
<_BUCKY_> el tecto es mas oscurito pero poco mas
<_BUCKY_> texto*
<_BUCKY_> por eso lo kiero negro
<_BUCKY_> y en configuracion avanzada .. no veo nada  :(
<doby> bucky, vete a Configuracion->Avanzada->textos de eventos
<alberto> cossier Me refiero a los instrumentos VST de Windows, con Wine y dssi-vst
<_BUCKY_> doby estoy ahi
<_BUCKY_> pero no veo nada  de como cambiar el color de mi texto
<cossier> alberto, ni idea !!
<_BUCKY_>  hace 3 dias ke uso esto
<_BUCKY_> :S
<doby> pega lo que pone en "Your message"
<_BUCKY_> a ver
<_BUCKY_> voy
<cossier> _BUCKY_, ya lo encontre
<_BUCKY_> :O
<_BUCKY_> dime comoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_BUCKY_> pegu eeso  doby
<_BUCKY_> pero nada
<_BUCKY_> debí guardarlo ¿?
<_BUCKY_> :S
<cossier> _BUCKY_, en colors es el penultimo cuadro de color y el ultimo es el color de nick
<cossier> _BUCKY_, perdona donde pone local colors
<_BUCKY_> le penultimo cuadro¿?
<_BUCKY_> a mi m epone colors solo trankilo lo dijiste bien
<_BUCKY_> ;)
<_BUCKY_> pero a ke penultimo cuadro te refieres ¿?
<_BUCKY_> linea de señalador ¿?
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> ese es mi penultimo cuadro xd
<cossier> _BUCKY_, te aprece una linea de cuadraditos ??
<_BUCKY_> si con numeros
<_BUCKY_> el penultimo el color gris
<cossier> _BUCKY_, donde pone local colors es el penultimo !! pincha sobre el
<_BUCKY_> te refieres a las de arriba , no¿?
<_BUCKY_> ke me pone solo colores
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> a ver si me aclaro perdona  cossier
<cossier> _BUCKY_, te muestro una imagen
<_BUCKY_> abro las preferencias y al aizkierda me voy a l apestaña colores , doy ahi y me slem  arriba dos lineas de cuadraditos de  colores y despues abajo  textos y un cuadradito de color al lado , asi lo tienes tu  tb ¿?
<cossier> _BUCKY_, te sale esto no http://imagebin.org/143230
<_BUCKY_> a ver
<_BUCKY_> si  pero con otros  colores
<renzo> Hola a todos
<_BUCKY_> y en español
<_BUCKY_> xd
<cossier> _BUCKY_, de la hilera de "local colors" es el penultimo para texto y el ultimo para el color del nick
<cossier> _BUCKY_, lo tengo en catalan por eso a lo mejor difiere
<_BUCKY_> a ver
<renzo> les puedo hacer una consulta pero es al respecto de windows pues e particionado mi pc
<_BUCKY_> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ole ole oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cossier> renzo, ve al canal de #windows
<cossier> renzo, si es para ubuntu es aqui!!
<renzo> en ubuntu no tube ningun problema al instalarlo pero con xp c que hay que instalar driver,como tendria que hacer para descargarlos solo con el modelo del mader?
<renzo> disculpen en todo caso
<Thedemon007> Hola alguien sabe com parchear un kernel en uso?
<renzo> alguno de utds sabria de algun canal de windows
<Thedemon007> para que dispositivo es el driver?
<cossier> renzo, es para acceder de windows a Ubuntu ??
<renzo> es para poder tener xp en mi ordenador pues hay alguna cosas como mi filmadora q no lo puedo hacer en linux por q es solo compatible con windows
<renzo> resien le instale xp
<_BUCKY__> hola de nuevo
<_BUCKY__> me echaron ?=
<_BUCKY__> :S
<cossier> _BUCKY__, algun bot sin escrupulos
<renzo> mi film.viene con un cd del programa de la misma y es solo compatible con windows
<renzo> por eso en xp
<_BUCKY__> pido disculpas  no se ke hice mal :S
<renzo> es servi pac 3
<doby> renzo, yo te recomendaria algun programa que busque los drivers de forma automatica, en wxp suelo usar drivermax, pero hay varios
<cossier> renzo, cunado instalaste ubuntu antes o despues de win XP
<cossier> cuando*
<Thedemon007> haber conecta tu firmadora y has el comando sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<cossier> _BUCKY__, no si los bots son automaticos !! jejeje
<renzo> despues pues me dijeron q lo haga asi para q arranque primero y ademas sino xp borra ubuntu si se instala segundo
<renzo> aber espera
<Thedemon007> y pega lo que sale en pastebin y dasel link
<renzo> ya la traigo
<Thedemon007> da el link
<_BUCKY__> jeje ya esta claro , ya se como va...
<_BUCKY__> el ultimo es para el color de  el nick propio :p
<Thedemon007> se puede cambiar el color del nick?
<cossier> Thedemon007, en xchat si !!
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok yo estoy usando emphaty
<Thedemon007> pero tambien tengo instalado xchat
<cossier> Thedemon007, emphaty lo uso pero no rebuscado lo de los colores
<cossier> he *
<Souchiro> nas
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como borrar un archivo protegido?
<Thedemon007> le cambias los permisos
<Souchiro> ya lo hice, pero no me deja
<Souchiro> mas bien ia trate pero no me deja cambiar los permisos ni como root
<Thedemon007> Souchiro intenta con este comando chmod 777 /rutadel archivo
<Thedemon007> a es sudo chmod 777 /rutadel archivo
<Souchiro> quiero borar una carpeta de mi memoria usb
<Souchiro> y me manda a la fregada xD
<_BUCKY__> esto va tomando color...  otra cosa , kisiera cambiar  la resolucion
<Thedemon007> intenta con el comando
<jamesjedimaster> Souchiro: sudo -rf /media/tumemoria/directorio_a_borrar
<cossier> _BUCKY__, Sistema->Preferencias_>Pantalla
<jamesjedimaster> Souchiro: sudo rm -rf /media/tumemoria/directorio_a_borrar
<cossier> _BUCKY__, o monitores
<cousteau> mucho cuidado con ese comando
<cousteau> de hecho, yo nunca lo usaría... al menos con sudo
<_BUCKY__> si cossier uyy  ahor ano me va el tabulador... :S
<Souchiro> o.o
<renzo> no puedo abrir archivos.mod
<Souchiro> costeau tonx como le hago?
<renzo> solo se escucha mas no se puede ver los videoas
<cousteau> renzo, qué son los archivos .mod?
<renzo> si
<_BUCKY__> pero el problema ke tengo es  ke de alli lo cambio , pero reinicio  el pc y  no se me guarda la resolucion ke elijo
<cousteau> Souchiro, sin sudo
<renzo> en un segundo vuelvo porfa
<Souchiro> cual?
<Souchiro> el -rf .....
<Thedemon007> renzo son los archivos de la camara?
<_BUCKY__> me dijeron ke era porke mi grafica no  ceptaba esa resolucion  pero , me dijeron tb ke algo se  podria hacer
<_BUCKY__> :S
<Thedemon007> renzo hiciste el comando que te  dije con la firmadora conectada?
<cousteau> ah, que no te deja sin sudo... bueno, aún así suele ser más conveniente hacer   gksudo nautilus   y borrarlo gráficamente
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ya lo intente
<jamesjedimaster> Souchiro: cousteau , puse el sudo porque puede ser que ese directorio haya quedado montado como root y no como el usuario
<Souchiro> pero no me deja
<_BUCKY__> sabes algo de eso cossier ¿?
<cousteau> jamesjedimaster, aún así, creo que es mejor cambiar el propietario y hacer borrado sin sudo... es que puede ser peligroso
<cossier> _BUCKY__, es un portatil o sobremesa ?
<Souchiro> sigue sin poder borrarlo
<cousteau> imagínate que se te escapa un espacio después de /media
<Souchiro> le doy suprimir y no lo borra
<_BUCKY__> sobremensa  mas viejo ke la  orilla de in rio
<_BUCKY__> xd
<Souchiro> de hecho, no  hace nada
<renzo> y ademas no se si de dejara ver el cd de instalacion del programa de edicion de la filmadora
<renzo> para poder ver los archivos
<renzo> a no introduci el comando espera
<cossier> _BUCKY__, abre una consola y pon lspci y ponlo en pastebin
<_BUCKY__> voy
<cossier> !paste, _BUCKY__
<kubot> _BUCKY__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cossier> _BUCKY__, es para saber que chip de grafica tienes!!
<renzo> ya copie el comando ahora?
<renzo> queres q los pastee
<Katarcis> Una pequeña pregunta.. Yo puedo particionar la parciticion (valga la redundancia ) donde tengo ubuntu sin que se dañe nada? y si es asi con liveCD y Gparted ?
<Thedemon007> si pasealo
<Thedemon007> si renzo colocalo en pastebin
<Katarcis> es para poner debian
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580835/
<_BUCKY__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580836/
<dabor> Katarcis, lo que se puede hacer es redimencionar y crear otro particion en el espacio vacio
<Souchiro> o.o
<cossier> _BUCKY__, es una grafica bastante antigua
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> no pude borrarlo con gksudo ...
<cossier> _BUCKY__, quizas tengas que modificar el xorg.conf o crear uno a medida
<_BUCKY__> juer si es lo primero ke dije... ke mi pc es mas viejo ke la orilla del rio
<_BUCKY__> :/
<Thedemon007> este es el idintificador de la firmadora 04f1:0008 dejame chequear
<_BUCKY__> ademas tu para ke miras Souchiro  ?¿  ¬¬ jajajajaja
<Katarcis> dabor, por eso.. entro por live CD cojo gparted y redimenciono la particion esta y ya
<Katarcis> en el hueco que queda la creo
<_BUCKY__> como hago eso cossier  ¿?
<renzo> ok
<cossier> _BUCKY__, yo lo hice para la Radeon 9200 y me sirvio
<_BUCKY__> me esplicas ¿?
<Souchiro> No se pudieron cambiar los permisos de «XPSP3SatasIntelINGLES.iso»: Error al establecer permisos: Sistema de ficheros de sólo lectura
<Souchiro> como pude una memoria usb ser solo lectura? -.-
<cossier> _BUCKY__, mira en /etc/X11 si hay un archivo xorg.conf
<cossier> _BUCKY__, y que resolucion quieres ponerle ??
<_BUCKY__> cossier,  soy nueva en esto de ubuntu , muy nueva... como llego ahoi ¿?
<_BUCKY__> la 1024  creo ke es ..
<cossier> _BUCKY__, desde consola cd /etc/X11
<cossier> _BUCKY__, ls -l
<_BUCKY__> eing¿?
<_BUCKY__> :SD
<cossier> _BUCKY__, tambien llamada Terminal
<_BUCKY__> jeje
<Thedemon007> renzo Los archivos de video creado por JVC y videocámaras Sony con una función de disco duro - con las extensiones *. moi y mod *. - no hay necesidad de convertir.  Estos son simples archivos en formato MPEG-2.
<_BUCKY__> okis
<_BUCKY__> xd
<_BUCKY__> :$
<renzo> y como puedo hacer para poder verlos en linux y ademas poder  instalar o hacer correr el disco de instalacion para la edicion y demas desde wine?
<_BUCKY__> terminal abierta , he de poner esto ¿? ...  cd /etc/X11
<cossier> _BUCKY__, si y luego ls -l
<Thedemon007> renzo  Sólo cambiar el nombre de su extensión a *. mpg o *. vob y descubrir cualquier editor de vídeo.
<_BUCKY__> con sudo o sin sudo¿?
<renzo> aver
<Souchiro> o.o
<cossier> _BUCKY__, no hemos llegado alli aun !!!
<Thedemon007> renombra los archivos despues del punto le colocas .mpg o .vob
<Souchiro> costeau encerio use el comando gksudo nautilus y busque la carpeta de la memoria usb para borrarla
<_BUCKY__> me han salido un monton de cosas cossier
<Souchiro> pero no me deja
<renzo> hay alguna forma de hacerlos todos de una ves?
<renzo> por terminal
<Souchiro> de hecho nisiquiera aparece el enviar a papelera
<cossier> _BUCKY__, alguna pone xorg.conf
<_BUCKY__> si
<_BUCKY__> la encontre
<_BUCKY__> si
<Souchiro> le doy suprimir al archivo y no hace nada, ahora, si lo arrastro a la papelera simplemente me dice que no se puede borrar
<_BUCKY__> lo pego aki¿?
<renzo> y como puedo hacer correr el programa del cd desde windows o lo puedo poner ahun en ubuntu
<Thedemon007> mm no se si debe de haberla pero no se que comando seria
<renzo> ygual gracias Thedemon007
<cossier> _BUCKY__, entonces pegalo en pastebin
<renzo> desime sera q solo con el winw podre ver un programa en el caso q baje el cd de jvc en windows
<renzo> wine perdon
<cossier> _BUCKY__, el contenido !! me refiero
<_BUCKY__> solo eso o todo¿?
<_BUCKY__> todo ea!1 asi mejor
<_BUCKY__> xd
<renzo> o se puede instalar en ubuntu el cd tambien
<renzo> por ahi cambiandole la extecion de los archivos  o algo asi por el estilo?
<Thedemon007> renzo consegui este comando rename -v 's/\.htm$/\.html/' *.htm
<renzo> para q es contame
<Thedemon007> este lo que hace es renombrar de htm a html
<_BUCKY__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580837/
<renzo> pero los archivos son .mod
<_BUCKY__> lo del pasterbin lo aprendi ayer :P
<_BUCKY__> pastebin*
<cossier> _BUCKY__, instalaremos el pastebinit
<renzo> Thedemon007:sirve tambien para los archivos .mod?
<_BUCKY__> no lo tengo¿?
<_BUCKY__> :S
<cossier> _BUCKY__, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<_BUCKY__> pero para ke  cossier  ?¿
<_BUCKY__> voy
<Thedemon007> renzo creo q para tu caso seria: rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.htm
<Thedemon007> aff sorry asi no es
<Thedemon007> rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<cossier> _BUCKY__, es un utilitario
<renzo> desime y esta extencion tambien se puede ver en windows?
<Thedemon007> si tambien la puedes reproducir en windows
<_BUCKY__> pastebinit ya está en su versión más reciente.
<_BUCKY__> :S
<_BUCKY__> ya lo tenia¿?
<renzo> me dise en la terminal q no existe el fichero
<cossier> _BUCKY__, bien haz esto cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> pero primero tienes que cambiar de directorio
<renzo> y si lo pongo en avi o mp4 ejmp se puede ver tambien?
<_BUCKY__> http://pastebin.com/AujuWzp0
<cossier> _BUCKY__, y pegas aqui el link que te da !!
<renzo> a cual
<Thedemon007> a donde estan los videos con cd
<_BUCKY__> ese
<renzo> y como lo haria
<_BUCKY__> lo ves  cossier  ¿?
<renzo> en este momento estan en mi filmadora
<Thedemon007> escribe cd y arratra la carpeta o disco donde estan los videos
<Thedemon007> arrastra
<Thedemon007> y enter
<renzo> lo del cd es un cd que biene con el programa para ver los videos en windos y editar y demas
<_BUCKY__> cossier,  esos comandos es para ver el directorio de las cosas ¿?
<renzo> a donde arrastro
<Thedemon007> no escribe cd de cahnge directory
<Thedemon007> perodon es el cd de cahange directory
<colo> hola: tengo un modem zte w300 anda todo bien pero mediante wifi no puedo entrar al modem, alguna idea?
<renzo> pongo cd en la terminal?
<Thedemon007> escribelo en el terminal y arrastre la carpeta renzo
<Thedemon007> renzo http://www.go2linux.org/rename-bulk-files-with-linux-console-command
<Thedemon007> y este otro link http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/111568 renzo
<_BUCKY__> cossier,   sigo aki ¿?
<_BUCKY__> si
<_BUCKY__> :P
<cossier> _BUCKY__, mira esto he hecho unas modificaciones http://pastebin.com/index/AujuWzp0
<Thedemon007> si escribe cd en el terminal y arrastra la carpeta o disco donde estan los videos
<renzo> esta en la filmadora
<Thedemon007> y luego has el comando rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<renzo> no se como hacerlo arrastrar hasta la terminal
<cossier> _BUCKY__, el comando cat es para ver el contenido de un archivo
<_BUCKY__> si pero va seguido de un etc y de otros
<Thedemon007> mm estonces dale segundo clic a la carpeta y copiar luego en el terminal le das pegar perate
<_BUCKY__> bueno eso dejemoslo , a ver
<_BUCKY__> vi lo ek me pusiste
<_BUCKY__> ke  es eso¿?
<_BUCKY__> ke*
<cossier> _BUCKY__, las añadiremos asi gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_BUCKY__> vas a intentar engañar a ubuntu¿?
<_BUCKY__> x
<_BUCKY__> xd
<cossier> _BUCKY__, haz un copy paste de lo que puse
<_BUCKY__> voy
<Thedemon007> te va a salir algo como esto en el terminal /home/usuarior/Descargas/Temas y les das enter hay deberia cambiarte el directorio
<_BUCKY__> donde kieres ke lo pegue¿?
<_BUCKY__> en un archivo de texto¿?
<_BUCKY__> :S
<Thedemon007> probaste el comando renzo?
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580841/
<renzo> me sale eso
<cossier> _BUCKY__, sustituyelo todo si es un archivo de texto
<renzo> la cosa es q quiero poder editar mis videos y obio verlos tambien en ubuntu
<Thedemon007> jajja no cuando dije perate es que te esperaras no que lo escribiera pero haora si
<renzo> jajajajaj ta ya ves
<cossier> renzo, prueba con kdenlive anque sea para KDE
<renzo> despues el sonso soy yo jajajaja
<renzo> una bromita
<renzo> eh no te enojes
<renzo> aber vamos de nuebo
<Thedemon007> te indico renzo escribe cd vas a donde esta la carpetadale segundo clic a la carpeta y copiar luego en el terminal le das segundo clic y pegar
<_BUCKY__> ya eesta en el archivo , donde kieres ke  coloke el archivo  cossier  ¿?
<renzo> abr}
<cossier> _BUCKY__, se debe gaurdar en /etc/X11
<_BUCKY__> y como llego a esa carpeta ¿?
<renzo> ya pego ahora?
<Thedemon007> dale enter y pastea a ver si lo hiciste bien
<cossier> _BUCKY__, no abriste el gedit  ???
<_BUCKY__> no me dijiste nada de eso  cossier
<_BUCKY__> :S
<_BUCKY__> o si ¿? :S
<cossier> _BUCKY__, te puse esto -> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_BUCKY__> pos no lopuse
<_BUCKY__> perdon
<_BUCKY__> :$
<cossier> _BUCKY__, tenemos que ser superusuarios sino no deja
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580848/
<renzo> no se por q no pastea todo
<_BUCKY__> cossier,  lo ke kieres es ke sake lo de gedit y ponga lo ke tu me pusiste en pastabin
<_BUCKY__> no¿?
<_BUCKY__> o  solo incluir lo de pastebin.. :S
<cossier> _BUCKY__, si con las modificaciones que hize
<cossier> hice *
<_BUCKY__> borro y  pongo...
<_BUCKY__> si¿?
<renzo> no hay drama si no se puede hare uno por uno
<_BUCKY__> cossier,  no em kedo claro si he de borrar ...
<_BUCKY__> me*
<Thedemon007> ok renzo haora si el comando que debes de hacer para cambiar de directorio es:  cd /media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/PRG00A/
<cossier> _BUCKY__, si puedes sobreescribir!!
<renzo> ponelo denuebo
<renzo> porfa
<_BUCKY__> vale
<renzo> termina en a
<renzo> o en /
<Thedemon007> cd d /media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/PRG00A
<Thedemon007> en a
<renzo> ok
<renzo> abr
<_BUCKY__> ya esta cossier
<Thedemon007> renzo le das enter y luego has el comando: rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<cossier> _BUCKY__, lo guardeaste ???
<_BUCKY__> deberia de haber guardao lo otro ... ains :(
<renzo> no existe el fichero
<renzo> o con sudo primero
<_BUCKY__> lo nuevo ¿?
<_BUCKY__> si cerrado
<Thedemon007> no con sudo no
<renzo> pongo todo ygual
<_BUCKY__> y guardado
<Thedemon007> te di el comando mal es asi
<cossier> _BUCKY__, no creo que pase nada grave
<renzo> o primero cd  y depues lo demas
<renzo> abr
<Thedemon007> cd /media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/PRG00A
<_BUCKY__> no me conoces aun cossier
<_BUCKY__> jeje
<_BUCKY__> soy maria problemas xd
<_BUCKY__> bueno
<_BUCKY__> ahora ke
<cossier> _BUCKY__, si lo guardaste tal y como estaba puesto solo hace falta reiniciar el ordenata
<_BUCKY__> reinicio ¿?  :P (como todo se soliciona reiniciando.. xd
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580851/
<_BUCKY__> :O acerte
<cossier> _BUCKY__, ojo
<_BUCKY__> jajja
<_BUCKY__> ke
<_BUCKY__> ya eata aki la pega....:(
<Thedemon007> esta vez lo hiciste bien renzo
<_BUCKY__> esta *
<Thedemon007> haora has el comando: rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<cossier> _BUCKY__, tambien puedes mirar si da errores en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<renzo> y donde se supone q les acmbia la estencion en otra carpeta?la crea a aparte?
<Thedemon007> renzo haora has el comando: rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<renzo> no existe
<_BUCKY__> bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permiso denegado
<Thedemon007> para cambiar la extansion
<_BUCKY__> :S
<renzo> dis q no existe
<cossier> _BUCKY__, abre Terminal y pon cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<cossier> _BUCKY__, espera que lo pruebo yo tambien
<_BUCKY__> http://pastebin.com/Gu2TEbdP
<Thedemon007> mm que raro intenta con este: mv *.modmv mv *.mpg
<Thedemon007> no pera
<Thedemon007> renzo este: mv *.mod *.mpg
<renzo> nada no existe
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-16
<Thedemon007> renzo que extension tienen los videos .mod?
<Thedemon007> o .MOD?
<renzo> si
<cossier> _BUCKY__, reinicia y probamos
<_BUCKY__> voy
<_BUCKY__> un segun
<cousteau> Thedemon007, ese comando tal cual no funcionará...
<renzo> y hay algunos .MOI
<Thedemon007> aber costeau que comando recomiendas? ya intentamos rename -v 's/\.mod$/\.mpg/' *.mod
<Thedemon007> intenta reproducir los .MOI a ver si son audio o video
<cousteau> son muchos vídeos o uno solo?
<cousteau> yo propongo probar con uno a ver
<_BUCKY__> reinicio cossier
<_BUCKY__> tahora no te vayasssssss!!! xd
<cousteau> y para saber el tipo, hacer   file archivo.mod
<cossier> _BUCKY__, :-)
<_BUCKY__> :))
<renzo> desime con q estencion seria la recomendada mpg ,avi,mp4,?
<cousteau> según el tipo de archivo
<cousteau> y eso se peude saber con `file`
<renzo> no me deja nisiquiera al cambiarle la extencion
<renzo> a diferencia q los MOD
<cousteau> qué pasa si haces   file *.mod   ?
<renzo> q opinas respecto a q estencion seria la mejor esta en un disco rigido los videos dentro de la fil
<Thedemon007> mm  no se intenta con .mpg
<renzo> renzo@renzo-desktop:/media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/PRG00A$ file *.mod
<renzo> *.mod: ERROR: cannot open `*.mod' (No such file or directory)
<renzo> renzo@renzo-desktop:/media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/PRG00A$
<jamesjedimaster> es mod o MOD?
<cousteau> ls
<renzo> los otros los lee pero no se cual sera el mejor?
<renzo> MOD
<cousteau> ejecuta   ls   y pégalo en paste.ubuntu.com
<Thedemon007> has el comando ls y pastea lo que sale
<Thedemon007> ls
<jamesjedimaster> linux es sensible a mayusculas-minusculas, asi que se tiene que especificar
<cousteau> yo lo primero que haría sería   file ARCHIVO.MOD
<cousteau> file *.[Mm][Oo][Dd]
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580858/
<Thedemon007> encontre algo pero con el win xp http://www.slashcam.com/EN/info/Mod-rename-files-183823.html cual seria el equivalente en linux?
<renzo> y de q se trata eso?
<cousteau> file MOV001.MOD MOV001.MOI
<renzo> cousteau la idea es pasar de m
<Thedemon007> MOV003.MOD
<renzo> MOD  a mpg o avi o otra q se pueda ver en linux pero todos a laves no uno por uno por q son varios
<cousteau> cómo todos a la vez?
<Thedemon007> y .MOI hay que cambiar la extension de .MOD a .mpg
<renzo> orden no encontrada
<cousteau> cuál? find?
<cousteau> digo, file?
<renzo> para q dentro de la carpeta donde estan los archivos .MOD  se puedan cambiar de una ves
<cousteau> ah... pues sería con rename, pero con mayúsculas
<renzo> la extencion?
<renzo> por q cada escena qhay es un archivo
<Thedemon007> rename -v 's/\.MOD$/\.mpg/' *.MOD
<cousteau> rename 's/\.MOD$/\.MPG/' *.MOD
<Thedemon007> para que ese la opción -v?
<renzo> bamos linuxeros todavia bien ahi
<renzo> parese q ya esta aber
<cousteau> supongo que "verbose": irá diciendo todos los archivos que se cambian
<renzo> si camio los MOD
<jamesjedimaster> -v, --verbose Verbose: print names of files successfully renamed.
<renzo> ahora los MOI no
<renzo> y como haria para el resto el mismo comando vberdad
<Thedemon007> si para los MOI seria otro comando pero hay que ver que tipo de archivo son
<Thedemon007> si audio o viodeo pero creo que es muy posible que tambien sean .mpg
<renzo> thedemon007 como puedo guardar este comando
<renzo> por estoi en otra pc q no es mia
<dzup2> for i in  *.MOV; do mv $i.{MOV,mpg}; done   <-- no se si trabajaria asi
<renzo> los MOI
<Thedemon007> rename -v 's/\.MOI$/\.mpg/' *.MOI
<Thedemon007> ese es para los MOI
<Thedemon007> para guardar el comando no se en tu correo en un archivo de texto dentro de la camara donde puedas
<renzo> nada hay MOI y PGI
<renzo> como puedo guardar este comando en una carpeta dentro de la fil?
<Thedemon007> rename 's/\.MOI$/\.MPG/' *.MOI
<Thedemon007> veras te vas a donde estan los video le das segundo clic luego en crear un documento
<Thedemon007> y Aarchivo vacio
<[NeNeTa]> »º« cossier »º«
<[NeNeTa]> soy BUCKY
<[NeNeTa]> me lo cargue
<[NeNeTa]> :( 
<Thedemon007> le das unnombre y alfinal del nombre le colocas .txt
<renzo> no lo puedo pegar
<[NeNeTa]> ahora estoy en win2
<cossier> [NeNeTa], hola bucky
<[NeNeTa]> no se me muestra el escritorio
<[NeNeTa]> :( 
<cossier> [NeNeTa], que paso ??
<[NeNeTa]> al reiniciar me salieron unas letras blancas
<[NeNeTa]> me ponia esto
<Thedemon007> renzo que no puedes pegar?
<[NeNeTa]> neneta desktoo tty1
<[NeNeTa]> neneta desktop login:_
<[NeNeTa]> no s eme muestra el escritorio
<[NeNeTa]> se me *
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] te salio una consola
<cossier> [NeNeTa], que raro !! :-(
<[NeNeTa]> untente arrrancar en otro modo
<[NeNeTa]> en modo seguro creo , pork eesto es la primera vez ke lo ago y
<[NeNeTa]> me decia ke
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] debe de ser la X
<cossier> [NeNeTa], en el modo de recuperacion!!
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> pero no em recupero nada
<[NeNeTa]> me decia ke lo debia hacer manualmente
<[NeNeTa]> mira te pongo lo ke me ponia
<Thedemon007> te salieron varia opciones [NeNeTa] ??
<renzo> no lo es echo en ofice
<Thedemon007> ok bien
<Thedemon007> renzo
<renzo> si desime
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] creo q debiste de intentar con la opcioón failsafeX
<cossier> [NeNeTa], que ubuntu es el 10.10 ??
<[NeNeTa]> ubunbtu esta funcionando en un modo grafico de baja resolucion no se h apodido detectar correctamente su monitor , su tarjeta fçgrafica o de entrada tendra ke configurarlos usted mismo
<[NeNeTa]> :/
<[NeNeTa]> yo no se hacer soooo :( 
<Thedemon007> que hace el cd es de edicion?
<[NeNeTa]> esooo*
<[NeNeTa]> si cossier
<[NeNeTa]> el 10.10
<cossier> [NeNeTa], tienes password de root ?
<[NeNeTa]> si pero la pongo y no me dice nada
<[NeNeTa]> me salta a el mismo mensaje
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] isntalaste drivers nuevo o actualizaste o cambiaste algo del archivo .xorg.conf??
<[NeNeTa]> jeje
<[NeNeTa]> preguntale a cossier , TecladoZurdo
<[NeNeTa]> jeje
<[NeNeTa]> :$$
<cossier> [NeNeTa], o sea donde pone login pusiste root
<[NeNeTa]> no
<[NeNeTa]> esa palabra no la puse
<[NeNeTa]> he d eponerla¿?
<[NeNeTa]> de*
<renzo> thedemon007 te reagradesco amigo,te puedo yamar asi verdad?
<Thedemon007> me imagino que tiene que poner su nombre de usuario y despues su password
<renzo> gracias por tu dedicacion
<[NeNeTa]> ainssssssss entenderme solo llevo 3 semanas con esto y no todos los dias
<[NeNeTa]> :( 
<cossier> Thedemon007, sii debera reconfiogurar
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] isntalaste drivers nuevo o actualizaste o cambiaste algo del archivo .xorg.conf??
<[NeNeTa]> »º« cossier »º« dile tu lo ke hice
<[NeNeTa]> te entendera mejor ke qa mi
<[NeNeTa]> XD
<cossier> [NeNeTa], probaste el modo failsafeX ??
<[NeNeTa]> no se si lo tengo
<[NeNeTa]> tengo eso¿?
<Thedemon007> eso te sale en las opciones de modo recuperaion
<cossier> [NeNeTa], cuando inicias en modo recuperacion si sale un menu para arrancar en ese modo
<[NeNeTa]> voy a ver...
<[NeNeTa]> vais a estar aki¿?
<cossier> [NeNeTa], espera
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> espero
<[NeNeTa]> no em muevo
<[NeNeTa]> JêJêJêJêJê
<[NeNeTa]> kieta paraaaaaaaaaaaa
<[NeNeTa]> XDDDDDDDDD
<cossier> apunta un comando
<[NeNeTa]> vale
<[NeNeTa]> dime
 * [NeNeTa] llorando... x
<[NeNeTa]> XDDDDDDDDD
<cossier> [NeNeTa], este es el original http://pastebin.com/AujuWzp0
<Thedemon007> mm los drivers nvidia he
<renzo> no existe el fichero
<renzo> no existe el fichero
<Thedemon007> ?
<renzo> no existe el fichero
<Thedemon007> renzo como salio eso?
<renzo> jaqjshjas
<Thedemon007> con que comando aslio eso? renzo
<renzo> no existeel fichero
<Thedemon007> ?? renzo jajjaja no me digas que es otra de tus bromas?? he
<renzo> no deveras
<Thedemon007> entonces aver con que comando aslio eso? renzo
<Thedemon007> Mmm bueno que silencio renzo y lo demas chequeen mi blog jejjeje http://bydemon007.blogspot.com/
<renzo> perdona me llamaron a la puerta
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] seria bueno que luego hiciras este comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580872/
<Thedemon007> mejor dicho estos comandos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580872/
<renzo> gracias ygual amigo
<Thedemon007> a ver renzo que comando hiciste que te salio eso?
<renzo> por ahora dsime q piensas sobre el cinelerra
<renzo> sabes de alguno menos complicado para editar video?
<Thedemon007> MM no lo siento no se mucho sobre editores de video
<Thedemon007> pero que es lo que hace el cd tienes los drivers y un editor no mas no?
<Thedemon007> cossier seria bueno que la [NeNeTa] hiciera este comando despues o cuando inicie http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580872/
<Thedemon007> renzo pero que es lo que hace el cd tienes los drivers y un editor no mas no?
<renzo> el ultimo q me diste
<Thedemon007> ha este rename 's/\.MOI$/\.MPG/' *.MOI
<Thedemon007> estabas en el mismo terminar donde renobraste los MOd?
<renzo> no existe el fichero
<renzo> no en otra
<Thedemon007> renzo estabas en el mismo terminar donde renobraste los MOD?
<renzo> no me digas q hay q copiar denuevo los archivos
<renzo> jajajaja
<renzo> la habia serrado
<[NeNeTa]> »º« Thedemon007 »º« loh eapuntado...
<[NeNeTa]> lo*
<renzo> una pregunta como saber si mi placa de ret es wi fi o no?
<renzo> por terminal
<Thedemon007> si renzo debes de cambiar de directorio  es decir copiar los archivos
<jamesjedimaster> con iwconfig debe decir si algun dispositivo soporta wireless
<renzo> pero por consola sabes
<Thedemon007> renso el lspci que me pasaste es de la compu que quieres saber si tiene wifi?
<Thedemon007> renzo
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580835/
<renzo> ok
<Thedemon007> renzo el lspci que me pasaste es de la compu que quieres saber si tiene wifi?
<renzo> si
<Thedemon007> perdon es el lsusb bueno por usb no tienes ninguna tarjeta wifi
<Thedemon007> has este comando: sudo lspci -kvm
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<Thedemon007> y patea lo que sale renzo
<Thedemon007> buena dannyLopez68
<Thedemon007> renzo has este comando: sudo lspci -kvm
<dannyLopez68> tengo problemas con mi Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<dannyLopez68> no tengo wi fi
<Thedemon007> que drivers estas ultilizando dannyLopez68
<Thedemon007> ve en controladores adicionales a ver que drivers estas usando o si no tienes ninguno instalado dannyLopez68
<dannyLopez68> Thedemon007: estoy mas que seguro que no estoy utilizando ningun controlador
<dannyLopez68> el problema es que no se como instalarlo
 * [NeNeTa] a buscando la pistola..... x
<cossier> [NeNeTa], te leo jajajajaja
<[NeNeTa]> hasta mañana , gracias a todos
<[NeNeTa]> »º« cossier »º« :P 
 * cossier piensa que esta en peligro
<[NeNeTa]> no es para tiiii es para mi
<[NeNeTa]> XD
<Thedemon007> tienes que tener conexion a internet y te vas a Sistema> administración>Controladores Adicionales
<[NeNeTa]> buenas noches xao !!
<renzo> alguien sabe  como instalar el nero linux desd la terminal
<nephlin> holaaa
 * [NeNeTa] no encuentra l apistola , caxissss :(
<cossier> [NeNeTa], Buenas nochesuno que se va
<Thedemon007> tienes que tener conexion a internet y te vas a Sistema> administración>Controladores Adicionales dannyLopez68
<Thedemon007> dannyLopez68 hazlo asi no tengas internet para estar seguro que no tienes ningun driver instalado
<dannyLopez68> no, no tengo drivers
<renzo> bueno me despido ok
<dannyLopez68> bye renzo
<Thedemon007> que sale en Controladores Adicionales dannyLopez68
<Thedemon007> ok chao renzo
<nephlin> buenas
<renzo> gracias thedemon007 por toda tu ayuda
<nephlin> aqui teniendo problemas con un modem zte mf110 de movistar
<renzo> muchisimas gracias
<Thedemon007> Hola nephlin
<nephlin> he buscado por todos lados y probado las cuatro diferentes soluciones que se pueden hacer
<nephlin> y nada
<nephlin> hey
<Thedemon007> nephlin: paste lo que sale al hacer este comando sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<Thedemon007> nephlin: con el modem conectado
<nephlin> de todas formas encontre una selucion provisional XD
<nephlin> reiniciar y despues del grub desconecto y re conecto modem XD
<nephlin> jajaja no sale nada
<nephlin> dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '/< (Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<nephlin> [sudo] password for dave:
<nephlin> dave@dave-desktop:~$
<Thedemon007> que raro intenta solo con: sudo lsusb
<nephlin> ese sip
<nephlin> dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo lsusb
<nephlin> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nephlin> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nephlin> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04f2:0841 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<nephlin> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse
<nephlin> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nephlin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Thedemon007> debes de usar http://pastebin.ubuntu.com nephlin
<_BUCKY__> hola
<_BUCKY__> :O se fue coosier....
<Thedemon007> nephlin el dispositivo es usb no?
<_BUCKY__> Thedemon007,
<Thedemon007> Hola _BUCKY__
<_BUCKY__> mmm no me preguntes como
<nephlin> sip es un modem movistar zte mf110
<_BUCKY__> pero stoy aki
<_BUCKY__> sou [NeNeTa]
<nephlin> mi pc es hp pavilion slimline s5300la
<_BUCKY__> soy*
<_BUCKY__> graciasssss  :))
<Thedemon007> estaba conectado cuando hiciste el comando?
<nephlin> sip
<nephlin> ahora estoy hablandote desde el Xchat de ubuntu 10.04
<_BUCKY__> hola fosco_   saludos :)
<Thedemon007> solucionaste el problema _BUCKY__ ??
<JoseP1983> saludos...
<nephlin> oye The demon007 acabo de pegar el output de lsusb en donde me dijiste
<nephlin> y de paso gracias no tenia ni idea de ke eso existia
<Thedemon007> ok nephilin este es el sospechoso dispositivo  04f2:0841 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<Thedemon007> pero creo que es una webcam
<Thedemon007> al parecer el modem aun no se muestra como conectado
<nephlin> jajajaj pues en este momento estoy conectado con el
<Thedemon007> en aver dame el link del pastebin
<nephlin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580879/
<Thedemon007> descartamos a Chicony ya que solo fabrica estos dispositivos http://www.chicony.com.tw/
<_BUCKY_> hasta mañana a todos
<_BUCKY_> buenas noches
<_BUCKY_> :)
<nephlin> buenas noches
<Thedemon007> mm ok fue que no me pasaste el comando completo
<Thedemon007> chao buenas noches
<nephlin> sip no sabia que no se podia por aqui . . .
<Thedemon007> si es  para que no haiga cadenas largas de texto
<dannyLopez68> Thedemon007: aya
<Thedemon007> ya lo encontraste?
<dannyLopez68> no
<dannyLopez68> sigo viendo y el firmware-b43-installer me manda error cuando lo instalo
<Thedemon007> estas conectado a internet no?
<Thedemon007> hay dos drivers b43 uno privativo y otro libre dannyLopez68
<dannyLopez68> el que funcione mejor
<dannyLopez68> si claro estoy en mi maquina atado a un cable T,T
<Thedemon007> es el libre
<Thedemon007> nephlin que has echo para  instalas el modem que drivers le pusiste estos: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ ??
<nephlin> la primera vez no tuve que instalar nada, solo conectar el modem y crear la conexion
<nephlin> luego de un tiempo vino el problema A VECES no reconoce el modem y no se conecta
<nephlin> probe esta http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4123442/Instalar-Modem-3G-ZTE-MF-110-en-Linux.html
<nephlin> tambien esta http://zdes.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/modem-zte-mf110-en-ubuntu/
<nephlin> esta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384221
<Thedemon007> al parecer el problema es ue ese modem tiene dos modo uno como modem y otro como pendrive no?
<nephlin> el modem me funciona, lo tengo para que se conecte automaticamente cuando inicia ubuntu
<nephlin> sip, nautilus me muestra las unidades
<nephlin> no las puedo abrir ni desmontar pero ahi aparecen
<nephlin> la cuestion es A VECES no se conecta asi lo reinicie 50 veces
<nephlin> tambien probe con gnome ppp
<nephlin> pero igual
<Thedemon007> mm rodos eso tutos que intentaste me imagino que tienes drivers viejos
<Thedemon007> todos
<Thedemon007> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/114228 intenta con este pero en vez del archivo que dice que bajes te
<Thedemon007> bajas este http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/usb-modeswitch-1.1.7.tar.bz2
<Thedemon007> es el mas nuevo
<nephlin> empezare a leerlo entonces
<nephlin> entonces toca eliminar lo otro que habia instalado verdad?
<Thedemon007> si toca eliminarlo
<nephlin> gracias viejo
<Thedemon007> lo del archiovo conf si puedes aplicar lo de los tutos con drivers viejos
<nephlin> veo
<Thedemon007> chao nephlin
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches....
<mauricio> por que el programa multiboot no esta incluido en los repos de las distros principales, como ubuntu, debian, opensuse, etc?
<mauricio> es muy util
<mauricio> o tendra una pilleria o algo escondido
<mauricio> ?
<mauricio> por que el programa multiboot no esta incluido en los repos de las distros principales, como ubuntu, debian, opensuse, etc?
<mauricio> es que lo instale pero al no estar en los repos no me da confianza
<VADER> adiossssss
<cagc4> hola tengo ubuntu 10.10 cuando intento utlizar dos monitores por la opcion sistemas --preferencias --monitores  se me bloquea el pc y me toca apagarlo a las malas..alguien sabe a q se debe
<torrento> consulta youtube no carga los videos (todonegro) en todos los navegadores, pero bing.com/videos anda
<torrento> alguna idea?
<mauricio> torrento deshabilita el html5 de youtube
<torrento> como se hace?
<mauricio> desde el mismo youtube
<torrento> voy a tener que buscar como por que no se hacerlo je
<mauricio> www.youtube.com/html5
<mauricio> www.youtube.com/html5
<torrento> haber
<torrento> dice no estas registrado en html5
<torrento> activar html5
<torrento> no dice nada de desactivar
<mauricio> torrento: http://lazonalinux.com.ar/post/1513/videos-de-youtube-en-color-rosa-solucion.html
<mauricio> torrento: puede que funcione
<torrento> ese post lo hice yo
<torrento> toncesno es nada de html5
<torrento> consulta youtube no carga los videos (todonegro) en todos los navegadores, pero bing.com/videos anda
<mauricio> torrento: jajajajaj no habia visto el autor del post
<mauricio> XD
<torrento> consulta youtube no carga los videos (todonegro) en todos los navegadores, pero bing.com/videos anda
<mauricio> torrento: tienes instlaado el adblock?
<Katarcis> xDDDDD
<Katarcis> jajaja
<Katarcis> mauricio, que garra
<Katarcis> xD
<mauricio> Katarcis: XD
<Katarcis> jajajajaja le das un post que el hizo
<Katarcis> eres el mejor
<Katarcis> jajaaa
<mauricio> FAIL
<mauricio> XD
<Katarcis> torrento, intenta re instalar flash
<Katarcis> o talves tenes adblock
<Katarcis> uno nunsa sabe
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> nunca
<mauricio> torrento: tienes instalado el adblock?
<torrento> ni idea
<mauricio> ?????/
<torrento> y eso?
<torrento> que es eso
<mauricio> un bloqueador de punlicidad
<mauricio> publicidad
<alopez920> buenas
<alopez920> disculpen, alguien sabe bastante a cerca de servidores????
<alopez920> holaaa....... O.o
<alopez920> no hay nadie en casa hoy??
<alopez920> :s
<pupilo> hola
<alopez920> q tal pupilo
<pupilo> de servidores no se nada pero di cual es tu problema
<alopez920> bueno, tengo varias dudas e inquietudes..... tal vez estoy un poco loco, quisiera saber como unir varias tarjetas board, para crear una supermaquina \
<alopez920> y la otra es q quisiera saber como configurar la pantalla para que no se me apague cada 10 minutos, uso ubuntu server 10.10
<alopez920> desde consola, como configuro estas opciones?
<pupilo> la pantalla se te apaga cada 10 minutos?
<pupilo> con actividad o sin actividad?
<alopez920> si, es un modo de suspension, pero no se como desactivarlo ni q archivo editar
<alopez920> sin actividad
<pupilo> mmmm
<pupilo> perame
<alopez920> ok vale
<alopez920> gracias
<rockrknight> a mi se me apaga la pantalla a los 15 minutos sin actividad, pero es el firmware de la laptop
<rockrknight> y es normal
<alopez920> rockrknight: pero tu tienes escritorio?
<alopez920> yo uso la distro de server
<alopez920> no tiene entorno grafico
<alopez920> y pues busco como editar el archivo desde consola
<pupilo> vete a preferencias-salvapantallas
<alopez920> para configurar la suspension
<alopez920> no pupilo, no tengo escritorio
<pupilo> alli seleccionas el timpo que quieras para que se odscuresca tu escritorio
<alopez920> pupilo: lo que pasa es k lo k yo manejo en server es la consola solamente
<pupilo> mmmmmmmm
<alopez920> el server no tiene el xserver ni el gnome
<pupilo> no pues alli no te puedo alludar
<alopez920> y pss tampoko se lo kiero instalar
<alopez920> jejejeje.... comprendo
<rockrknight> alopez920 está usando la versión server, y no usa interfaz gráfica, por lo tanto necesita instrucciones en consola
<alopez920> xD
<alopez920> sisisi rockrknight asi es
<alopez920> eso m esta comiendo la cabeza pork no encuentro info jajajaja
<dorel> me marca una estrella en dobe-pluginflash en el synaptic y no puedo actualizar ese programa, que puedo hacer ???
<rockrknight> lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar, porque no he utilizado la versión server... además de que lo único que he hecho en consola es instalar archlinux y configurarlo
<pupilo> googlea un poco mas
<alopez920> dorel: por que no descargas el paquete fuente de adobe y lo compilas?
<pupilo> yo tenia un serio problema con tvtime que tampoco me pudieron ayudar aqui y googleando un poco logre solucionarlo
<alopez920> huy pupilo llevo 2 semanas pegado a la red buscando esa info
<pupilo> ya estube mas tiempo creeme
<alopez920> maginate k hasta tengo posts en el foro general y en la cafeteria sobre este tema :s
<pupilo> si gue buscando algo debe de aber por alli
<pupilo> noi creo que seas el unico en el mundo con ese problema
<rockrknight> ¿podrías pasar el link del foro donde publicaste el problema para leerlo?
<alopez920> lo otro k quiero hacer es un pxe con la imagen de winsucks xp y 7 para instalar en red
<pupilo> si buena idea
<alopez920> ooooh pss eso si es cierto jajajaj
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene HP TX1000
<alopez920> deben haber mas
<alopez920> pernme les paso link
<alopez920> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151260
<alopez920> este es el de la pantalla
<alopez920> nadie responde aun O.o
<alopez920> jajajaj
<Katarcis> que paso
<Katarcis> xD
<alopez920> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151260d
<Katarcis> alopez920, tu no puedes evitar que se apague la pantalla despues de mucho rato
<Katarcis> lo que si puedes evitar
<Katarcis> eske se blokee
<Katarcis> bloquee
<alopez920> y el otro post k acabe de crear es este, acerca de unir las boards  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151400
<alopez920> sisisi Katarcis  busco eso mismo, pero como lo hago desde consola
<pupilo> tu problema si que ta cañon
<alopez920> juazzzzzzzzzzzzz
<alopez920> jajajaja
<alopez920> no me desanimes pupilo
<pupilo> jajajajaja
<Katarcis> alopez920, porque consola si es mas facil visualmente'
<Katarcis> xD
<alopez920> pues no niego k yo estoy un poco loco si, lo se
<alopez920> Katarcis: no tengo xserver ni gnome
<alopez920> uso 10.10 server
<Katarcis> umm
<Katarcis> a
<Katarcis> ok ok
<alopez920> jejeje
<alopez920> xd!!!
<Katarcis> entonces ni idea
<Katarcis> xD
<alopez920> siii pss :s
<alopez920> es k la consola es mas chevere pero nos limita en cuanto a facilismos
<alopez920> aunque no cambio la experiencia tan agradable con linux por winsucks
<torrento> consulta youtube no carga los videos (todonegro) en todos los navegadores, pero bing.com/videos anda
<torrento> alguna idea?
<juanantonio> Buenas noches. Mi impresora psc 1110 no quiere imprimir en lubuntu 10.10, ¿alguna sugerencia?
<torrento> tambien se puden ver youtube desde facebook
<torrento> encendistes la impresora antes de arrancar la pc?
<alopez920> torrento: tal vez necesites actualizar el flash player a la ultima version
<rockrknight> torrento: Intenta poner https://www.youtube.com en la dirección
<torrento> ya lo ice desistale todo
<pupilo> alopez920, pero no te tira ningun sonido raro?
<juanantonio> No, la encendí después
<torrento> haberrrrrrrr
<mauricio> torrento: borra cookies, temporales, haz limpieza
<alopez920> pss pupilo no se pork no la tengo conectada a audio, no lo necesito jejejej
<tkw-one> una pregunta.... por alli escuche que gnu tiene un sistema operativo propio y que linux no es gnu... es cierto o solo es informacion errada?
<torrento> <rockrknight> aguantame que pruebo
<alopez920> tkw-one: informacion super errada!
<tkw-one> ok. bueno saberlo.
<alopez920> linux siempre sera libreeee
<alopez920> xd!!!!
<alopez920> jijijiji
<alopez920> por eso lo amooooo
<alopez920> XD!
<rockrknight> alopez920: Estoy viendo que el IRC se come la primera letra en todo lo que escribes.
<alopez920> ke gnu y linux no son lo mismo es otra cosa
<alopez920> huy como asi rockrknight ??? :S
<torrento> <rockrknight> TE AMOOOOOOOOOO
<torrento> jajajaj me hago gay
<torrento> jajaj
<alopez920> O.o!
<tkw-one> me asalta una duda... que sistema operativo usan stallman y torvals en sus respectivas oficinas o en casa???
<rockrknight> alopez920: LOL
<alopez920> jjjjuazzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<torrento> por dios hice upgrade , despues remove de gnash y fluginflash installer y non free
<mauricio> bye a todos
<torrento> y era cosa de la direccion?o_o
<torrento> sos un capo loko
<alopez920> tkw-one: ni idea men.... pero de segurito k es una distro de linux xD
<rockrknight> torrento: Créditos a los cuantes del IRC de Taringa de argentina.
<Kurdt> cual es el irc de taringa?
<alopez920> aaaah pss es k tenias dos reproductores de flash torrento  xD!!!!!
<tkw-one> y que tal que usaran windwos o mac en sus trabajos o en sus casas... cual seria la vision de los usuarios del software libre?
<alopez920> la misma vision k tenemos hasta ahora
<alopez920> que los k tiene dinero pueden comprar una pinche licencia
<alopez920> jejejejejej
<rockrknight> Kurdt: #T!Gnu/Linux en el server chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<Kurdt> gracias rockrknight
<alopez920> ahora bien, tkw-one , parte del punto k tanto mac como winsucks nacen de unix
<alopez920> asi k seguimos a la cabeza con linux
<torrento> siempre vamos a estar a la cabeza
<alopez920> no hay nada que perder
<rockrknight> windows nació de unix?
<torrento> windows es un simple kde
<alopez920> claroooo rockrknight
<alopez920> jejejeje
<alopez920> el maldito bill robo mucho codigo
<torrento> ni robando es bueno para hacer algo que valga la pena
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<tkw-one> jaja, los usuarios del escritorio kde no estaran muy contentos con su comentarip
<torrento> gracias kubot ;)
<torrento> son los menos
<alopez920> de hecho cuando la PDP11 fue cedida a la universidad de berkeley en california ahi empezo IBM a desarrollar tambien su sistema operativo, el OS?2
<alopez920> OS/2
<torrento> gnome y lxde e17 van a la cabeza
<tkw-one> kubot: relajate amigo... toma un segundo y respira hondo.
<kubot> tkw-one: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<juanantonio> Yo uso KDE y estoy muy contento con él...pero también uso lxde en otro PC e incluso Xfce en otro más
<torrento> ami me gusta openbox
<avatar1488> alguien me puede ayudar con este error? Se encontraron errores al procesar:  samba-common      samba-common-bin    smbclient       E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tkw-one> pues yo uso gnome y creo que es el mas agradable... pero el mas llamativo es kde.
<pupilo> amigos les cuento que me acaba de resultar un problema de lanada
<alopez920> dilo pupilo
<alopez920> k paso?
<torrento> que pacho pupi
<pupilo> cuando quiero cambiar de escritorio con el efecto3d del cubo se me pone la pantalla muy odscura
<alopez920> avatar1488: pork no vuelves a descargar los tarball?
<juanantonio> Yo me apaño mejor con KDE que con los otros, pero le quito muchas aplicaciones que no me gustan
<pupilo> pero es solo al hacer el efecto dedel cubo
<torrento> tiene activado el atenuar brillo
<pupilo> yea
<alopez920> pupilo: que tarj de video posees?
<pupilo> ati
<alopez920> una ati?
<alopez920> aaaah
<alopez920> ya le instalaste los paketes de radeon???
<pupilo> pero todo el tiempo me a estado funcionando bien ahorita de la nada noto ese cambio
<alopez920> mmm...
<alopez920> eso es caida de rendimiento
<torrento> pupilo revisa las configuraciones del compiz
<avatar1488> alopez928 como lo hago?
<pupilo> lo estoy haciendo
<rockrknight> pupilo: ¿Porqué usas el cubo de compiz?
<alopez920> avatar1488: tu de donde deskargaste los paketes de samba?
<pupilo> no se
<pupilo> me gusta
<torrento> compiz --> sistema --->preferencias-->administrador de opciones conpizfusion --->condiciones generales---->opciones d epresentacion     DESSELECCIONA ILUMINACION
<torrento> pupilo
<torrento> ahy tenes
<avatar1488> no lo sé, igual cuando estaba descargando cada programa, como puedo saber eso?
<alopez920> mmm, crei k los estabas compilando.....
<torrento> te sirvio pupilo?
<torrento> querido petete el samba des repo y listo
<pupilo> exelente  torrento, gracias
<torrento> o_o
<torrento> todo bien capo
<pupilo> todo bien
<pupilo> y por que se marco el solo??????????????????????????????????
<pupilo> la prgunta del millom
<rockrknight> pudiera ser que estuviera marcado desde el principio, pero alguno otra configuración interfería en su funcionamiento
<alopez920> avatar1488: lo k puedes hacer es: sudo apt-cache depends samba
<alopez920> con eso miras a ver si te falto alguna libreria para instalar el paquete
<alopez920> ahi t dice de que depende samba para poder instalarse en tu maquina
<torrento> sudo apt-get clean
<torrento> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<torrento> sudo apt-get install samba
<torrento> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/37027
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 37027 in samba "samba fails to upgrade due to post-installation script" [Medium,Fix released]
<alopez920> wenoo avatar1488 lo k dice torrento tambien te sirve XD!!!
<avatar1488> muchas gracias a los dos, voy a intentar
<torrento> ya vuelvo me voy a duchar
<torrento> de nadas
<torrento> ;)
<alopez920> vale pues
<alopez920> oigan.... no hay aki ninguno tan loko como yo??????
<alopez920> nadie me dijo nada a cerca de las boards unificadas para hacer una supermakina y correr ubuntu server jejejeje XD!!!
<arp-off> pf
<arp-off> para usar una supermaquina, lo ultimo que usaria seria ubuntu
<torrento> para ubuntu un core 2 duo ya es una supermaquina
<alopez920> arp-off: no importa el sistema de hecho, lo k kiero es unir muchas boards para usar sus recursos y procesadores en una sola maquina
<arp-off> bueh
<arp-off> si que importa el SO
<arp-off> va saber aprovechar eso
<arp-off> no tenes que unir ninguna board
<alopez920> de hecho el ubuntu server va de puta madre para mis aplicacione jejejje
<arp-off> eso ya esta  inventado
<arp-off> SMP...
<arp-off> Procesamiento Paralelo
<pupilo> amigo recomiendame un programa pera grabar el escritorio de mi pc que no de gtk.recordmydesktop ni xvidcap
<alopez920> arp-off: pues eso mismo kiero aprender
<arp-off> via LAN
<arp-off> Para eso es mejor un sistema *NIX
<alopez920> noooo k no sea lan porke me limita a la velocidad de 10/100/1000
<arp-off> un BSD por ejemplo
<arp-off> alopez920
<arp-off> ????
<patrix> recordmydesktop funciona espectacularmente !
<arp-off> Procesamiento en paralelo divide una tarea pre-hecha
<arp-off> y la sincroniza por ejemplo por LAN
<arp-off> no tiene nada de malo
<arp-off> yo ya lo he usado de hecho
<alopez920> me refiero a k necesito saber de k otra forma puedo lograr unificar las boards, bien sea por low rate pci si es posible...?
<arp-off> arme un pequeño Cluster para romper contraseñas
<arp-off> en una epoca
<pupilo> recordmydesktop me pone muy lento el sistema ya que solo tengo de 512 de RAM
<arp-off> Ubuntu desaprovecha recursos...
<rockrknight> yo había utilizado el año pasado recordmydesktop pero me aparecía una extraña diagonal negra a lo largo de la pantalla (pero solo aparecía en el video grabado)
<arp-off> demasiados adornitos trae
<alopez920> pss arp-off yo solo tengo una pantalla en negro y una linea de comandos :D
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> y un kernel lleno de cosas de mas
<alopez920> no tengo gnome ni kde ni naa d eso pss no los necesito :s
<avatar1488> nada, me manda el mismo error
<arp-off> el X no es todo
<avatar1488> ya estoy checando el link
<alopez920> noo omeee io mismo kompile mi kernel pss XD!!!
<arp-off> tenes que compilarlo incluyendo el soporte para LMP/SMP
<alopez920> es k tengo dos makinitas configuraditas muy bacanas :D una ibm thinkcentre con un pentium D de 2.8 por nucleo y una cuchita k la arme yo mismo, con un p4 de 2.0 y pss 6 puertos pci en los cuales tengo 6 modems, esa es para asterisk, y la ibm para un servidor pxe
<arp-off> el problema es que la aplicacion que corras
<arp-off> debe correr sobre otra que es la que divida las tareas
<arp-off> y a subes, esa aplicacion que corras debes soportar dividir ramas de proceso
<arp-off> sobre la primera aplicacion, no es algo tan simple
<alopez920> pero no hay un modo nativo para unir ese hardware??? una vez mirando fotos en google vi el primer server k armaron los de google.inc
<alopez920> y pues era un arbol con 35 boards intel pentium 3 :S
<alopez920> en una sola makina
<alopez920> kisiera poder hacer eso mismo :'(
<avatar1488> saben, el error que les comento es cuando quite kde, para probarlo, pero no me deja quitar el splash de kubuntu y se supone que ya quite las dependencias, será eso?
<alopez920> no avatar1488 .... una vez hice eso de probar kde sobre gnome pero pss pailas :S
<alopez920> me dejo el splash y los programas por defecto de kde
<alopez920> eso se volvio un saperoko
<avatar1488> si, ya estoy pagando los platos... mmm...
<alopez920> jajajaja
<alopez920> xd!!!!!
<avatar1488> se me hace que al quitar kde, me elimino esas dependencias o algo así
<alopez920> pues si no me ekivoko en ubuntu-es hay un hilo sobre ese tema
<alopez920> buska kde sobre gnome,
<alopez920> ahi apoarecen varios hilos y pss en alguna te soluciona el lio
<avatar1488> se supone que ya lo quite, pero me mando errores
<alopez920> sipi,
<alopez920> te deja los programas de kde
<avatar1488> esto sale al hacer sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<avatar1488> dpkg: aviso: falta archivo de lista de archivos para el paquete
<avatar1488> y sale una lista muy grande
<alopez920> pues..... vuelve a instalar kde :s
<avatar1488> en serio?
<alopez920> instalas samba, y eliminas kde
<avatar1488> ok, y cual es la mejor forma
<alopez920> apt-get build-dep
<alopez920> con eso miras a ver k dependencias hacen falta
<alopez920> osea apt-get build-dep samba
<alopez920> a ver si te arregla el lio
<alopez920> pero primero has un apt-get dist-upgrade
<alopez920> con eso te kita paquetes retenidos si los tienes
<avatar1488> parece que ya esta quedando @alopez920
<alopez920> sisisi avatar1488 ????
<alopez920> te va con apt?
<avatar1488> malas noticias salio esto: Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<avatar1488> samba-common
<avatar1488> samba-common-bin
<avatar1488> smbclient
<avatar1488> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<avatar1488> E: No se pudieron procesar las dependencias de construcción
<avatar1488> ya no me gusto eso... :S
<alopez920> caramba, avatar1488 yo creo que tienes un lio serio de dependencias
<alopez920> hay librerias ke estan en conflicto o algo
<alopez920> tienes tu /home en una particion diferente?????? O.o
<avatar1488> no
<alopez920> mmmm..... malas noticias
<avatar1488> pero no importa, uso un h.d. externo
<alopez920> la rapida seria hacer bkup y reinstall :S
<avatar1488> tengo muy poca info aqui
<alopez920> aaaaah!!! pss k bueno,
<avatar1488> ok, mañana lo hago, pero no quería =(
<alopez920> lastima q sea tan complicado resolver ese lio de dependencias con kde
<alopez920> tal vez no necesites hacerlo avatar1488
<alopez920> lo k pasa es k yo no sabria q mas recomendarte\
<avatar1488> en serio? dime
<alopez920> necesitamos un guru \
<avatar1488> +1
<alopez920> hay formas de solucionar ese lio, pero pss lo malo es que todavia no tengo tanto conocimiento en mi base de datos cerebral O.o de hecho ya estoy demasiado loco :S
<avatar1488> jejeje
<alopez920> bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! creo k ya encontre lo k keria saber, o por lo menos una de dos preguntas fueron resueltas XD!!!!
<dzup2> pega tu sources.list en un pastebin
<alopez920> ahora siiiii k nadieeee me pare pork voy a crear un super monstuoooooo jajjaajajaja xD!!!!!
<dzup2> primero instala pastebinit asi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ...despues haz esto: cat /etc/apt/sources.list|pastebinit   y pega aqui el enlace que salio.
<dzup2> alopez920:
<alopez920> senor!!
<alopez920> xD
<dzup2> haga eso de arriba.
<alopez920> dzup2:
<alopez920> el pastebinit???
<avatar1488> http://pastebin.com/WgAuFnB6
<avatar1488> que opinan? si lo jodí?
<dzup2> pega un sudo apt-get update
<alopez920> dzup2: para k m llamabas amigo?????
<alopez920> o era para avatar1488
<alopez920> ????
<dzup2> el que tiene problemas de dependencias
<avatar1488> si
<dzup2> quien es?
<alopez920> aaaah ok
<alopez920> es avatar1488
<alopez920> XD!!!!!!
<dzup2> ok, pega en pastebin un: sudo apt-get update
<alopez920> yo tengo un lio con mi pantalla en ubuntu server dzup2 . se me va a suspension en 10 minutos
<alopez920> kiero kitar esa suspension
<avatar1488> sería cat sudo apt-get update|pastebinit verdad
<alopez920> pero no se k archivo editar
<dzup2> avatar1488: no   ...solo sudo apt-get update   ....copia y pega ese texto en www.pastebin.ca   y dar el enlace de su paste
<dzup2> alopez920: setterm -powersave off
<avatar1488> http://pastebin.com/WgAuFnB6
<dzup2> alopez920: setterm -blank
<alopez920> aaaaaaa biieeeeen!!!!!!! supeeeer!!!! graciaaaas dzup2  sos un majooo eeeh!!!!
<alopez920> XD!!!!!
<alopez920> al fin!!!!
<alopez920> yupiiiiiiiiiii
<dzup2> avatar1488: no ...ejecuta sudo apt-get update   ...y copia y pega lo que te sale despues de ese comando en un paste  ...necesito ver que errores te marco.
<avatar1488> http://pastebin.com/iZWx3WX2
<avatar1488> ahora si
<dzup2> no se miro problema, ahora trata de instalar eso que quieres y pega un paste
<dzup2> ...con el error completo, hasta que te sale la shell de nuevo
<avatar1488> este es un ejemplo http://pastebin.com/J6QNHadU
<dzup2> avatar1488: sudo apt-get install samba-common
<dzup2> avatar1488: y de nuevo
<avatar1488> http://pastebin.com/BRH5NGXP
<alopez920> dzup2: no crees k sea necesario un autoremove o un dist-upgrade para k elimine loos paquetes retenidos k tiene avatar?
<alopez920> o no tiene problema alguno?
<alopez920> m refiaro a k si no influye en algo ese lio
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> como estan
<dzup2> no vayas hacer un dist-upgrade   ,,,   quizas haz un sudo apt-get upgrade
<willfrand> quiero instalar ubuntu en mi pendrive
<willfrand> alguien me ayuda pori favor?
<alopez920> hola willfrand ktal
<willfrand> lo descargue en mi ppc
<willfrand> que tal alopez920
<willfrand> como vas, puedes ayudarme?
<alopez920> pss aver... la distro k tienes es live?
<dzup2> alopez920: haz un sudo apt-get upgrade
<alopez920> la k deskargast
<willfrand> si, es ubuntu 10.04
<willfrand> se que en wiondows usaria unebooting
<alopez920> mmm ok, deskarga universal usb installer
<willfrand> ese es de linux?
<willfrand> porque tengo ubuntu ultimate edition, quiero volver a una version estable
<alopez920> si, hay en la pag esta el tarball
<willfrand> ok
<alopez920> oye perate willfrand
<alopez920> kieres instalar desde la pen?
<alopez920> :S
<willfrand> lolo puedo instalar desde el centro de software?
<avatar1488> ok
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> pero antes quiero instalarlo en la pen
<willfrand> tengo ubuntu ultimate
<alopez920> yo tuve complicaciones con la instalacion desde pen
<willfrand> descargue ubuntu 10.04
<willfrand> lo instalare en la oen
<alopez920> no me reconocio el directorio fuente
<willfrand> ahora instalare ubuntu de nuevo
<avatar1488> http://pastebin.com/aJhnArVq
<alopez920> pss prueba con universal a ver si te deja
<willfrand> creo que es cuestion de definir el home correctamente
<willfrand> ok
<willfrand> ya lo estoy bajando
<willfrand> otra preguntica
<willfrand> usas virtualbox? o cualquier otra maquina virtual?
<alopez920> no willfrand , de hecho no estoy usando entornos graficos
<alopez920> solo el prompt
<willfrand> todo con comandos?
<willfrand> vaya, desde que te conectas
<alopez920> sisisi xd!!!!
<alopez920> sii
<willfrand> desde que te conectas, alguna arquitectura para calculadoras? jajaja
<alopez920> calc
<alopez920> :s
<alopez920> jajajjjaaj
<willfrand> no, en serio, porque no usas entonrno grafico?
<alopez920> recursos
<alopez920> eso consume a lo loko
<willfrand> te gusta southpark? acabo de verme un capitulo buienisimo
<alopez920> y pss tengo un servidor pxe en una makina y un servidor asterisk en la otra
<willfrand> y es que que tienes conectado, o para que necesitas los recursos
<willfrand> mmmmmmmm
<alopez920> para los usuarios
<alopez920> se conectan a voip
<willfrand> estoy muy interesado en montar un servidor
<willfrand> pero de eso no se ni forro
<alopez920> aah pss yo tampoko jajaja
<avatar1488> creo que tendré que instalar ubuntu de nuevo... lo bueno que no tarda mucho xD
<alopez920> solo se k nada se
<willfrand> jaja
<willfrand> has oido hablar de las grid?
<alopez920> eso echando a perder se aprende
<alopez920> si un poco willfrand
<alopez920> pork?
<willfrand> eso si me interesa mucho
<willfrand> reciclaje de compus para hacer cada vez uno mas potente
<willfrand> con procesos en paralelo
<alopez920> jajajaj eso mismo entre preguntando aki hoy XD!!!!!
<willfrand> aaaaaahhhhhh
<willfrand> vos que haces
<willfrand> y desde donde te conectas
<alopez920> pero lo encuentras mas facil como cluster
<alopez920> colombia willfrand
<willfrand> pero son dos cosas muy diferentes, asi parezcan parecidas
<willfrand> de que parte de colombia
<alopez920> bogota
<alopez920> XD!!!!
<alopez920> bueno explicame esa parte de grids y clusters
<willfrand> yo soy de medellin jejeje
<alopez920> bien bien XD!!!!!!
<alopez920> k buenooo ome XD!!
<willfrand> pues se poco, pero puedo buscar acceso a algunos documentops de un curso dictado por el ICTP sobre arquitectura grid
<willfrand> pero aun no los tengo
<willfrand> antes
<willfrand> tengo que salir de este ultimate
<willfrand> y poner una version estable
<alopez920> huyyy men no sabes lo interesado k estoy en esa damier jajajajaja
<willfrand> yo tambien
<willfrand> que pensas hacer con eso
<willfrand> acaso te dedicas a algun ramo de la ciencia?
<alopez920> tengo cincuenta boards p3, p4, y xeon :S
<willfrand> huy parce
<willfrand> que chimba
<alopez920> juazzzzzzzzzzzz
<alopez920> siiii
<alopez920> una puteria
<alopez920> xd!!!!
<avatar1488> bueno, me retiro, gracias por todo, cuando logre resolverlo (espero pronto) les comento
<willfrand> pà'poerlas todas en una estanteria, colgada en el patio de la casa jajaja
<alopez920> yo soy ing de sistemas
<alopez920> jajajajaa
<alopez920> sisisis
<willfrand> jeje
<willfrand> que tenia avatar?
<willfrand> yo estudio ing fisica en la nacho
<willfrand> y soy fisico de la udea
<alopez920> listo avatar1488
<willfrand> que le pasaba a avatar?
<alopez920> se cuida men
<alopez920> k bien wil
<alopez920> willfrand
<willfrand> sisas
<willfrand> necesito procesar datos de estaciones meteorologicas que voy a construir
<alopez920> lo k pasa es k desde hace tres anos k estoy usando linux no volvi a la rama de winsucks :S
<willfrand> y las ecuaciones pa'eso no son nada sencillitas
<willfrand> asi estoy yo
<alopez920> huy men lo imagino :S
<willfrand> hace tres años precisamente tambien jejeje
<alopez920> por eso toy feliz aki kon mi amante linux :S
<alopez920> jajajaja
<alopez920> esta cosa m hace muy feliz men
<alopez920> mas k la misma mujer :S
<arp-off> una buena yerba hace mas feliz todo
<alopez920> jaaaa oilo
<willfrand> jajaja
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> que buenoa la yerba jajaja
<alopez920> arp men xD si ve de lo k le hablaba
<arp-off> xD
<willfrand> fumado y programando
<willfrand> huy
<arp-off> claro
<alopez920> no pss yo no le doy al cacho men :S nunca m llamo la atencion jajaja
<alopez920> pero este puto vicio k tengo kon linux es mas danino k la droga
<alopez920> maginate k la semana pasada dure tres dias seguidos sin dormir metido en esto juazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<alopez920> lo mas genial de linux no es lo k sabes, sino lo k aprendes
<willfrand_> hey
<willfrand_> alopez
<alopez920> willfrand_: se pego men???? o.O
<willfrand_> algo paso con mi puta red
<willfrand_> jajaja
<alopez920> jajajaja
<willfrand_> i'm sorry
<alopez920> xd!!!!!
<willfrand_> bueno
<alopez920> too bn
<arp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX-pNPuLlII
<arp-off> quien no recuerda ese tema
<willfrand_> el caso es que tenemos lo mejor de lo mejor pa'camellar
<pupilo> amigos una pregunta sera que puedo instalas call of duty 4 en ubunmtu 1o.1o?
<willfrand_> claroq ue si parcero
<alopez920> :S
<alopez920> call of dutty?????
<pupilo> 10.10
<willfrand_> usa playonlinux
<willfrand_> si no te sirve
<willfrand_> lo mejor es usar una maquina virtual
<willfrand_> hey
<willfrand_> estoy fuera de nuevo?
<avatar1488> alopez928 aún no queda, pero mañana hay trabajo, cuando llegue me conecto para ver que más se puede hacer. gracias y a @alopez920
<arp-off> call of duty corriendo en una VM
<arp-off> que cosa horrible..
<alopez920> por k usan una computadora para jugar???? es k akaso no existe xbox o play????? o.O
<pupilo> makina virtual para instalar windos?
<willfrand_> jajaja
<willfrand_> hace años no juego
<willfrand_> pero me divierto ams con una computadora
<willfrand_> si
<willfrand_> es lo mejor, creo yo
<alopez920> todo bn avatar1488
<arp-off> juga a la Family Game, anda con cualquier Televisor
<willfrand_> pero yo entre con una duda precisamente con las maquinas virtuales
<arp-off> ...
<willfrand_> jajaja arp
<pupilo> es que no me gustan los controles que traen son muy incomodas
<willfrand_> me recuerda mi primer family, en un rca a blanco y negro de 14 pulgadas
<arp-off> hace un rato mi viejo estaba matando gente en el Call of Duty
<alopez920> es k los compus son para laborum omee o.O
<willfrand_> era el televisor de repuesto de mi casa
<arp-off> se
<willfrand_> bueno
<pupilo> en que server juegas?
<arp-off> el TV de la abuela para ver la novela, ese sirve
<willfrand_> alguien sabe de maquinas virtuales?
<arp-off> yo uso maquinas virtuales
<willfrand_> tengo virtualbox
<alopez920> juazzzzzzzzzzzzzz arp-off
<willfrand_> instale windows 7
<arp-off> aja
<alopez920> vas a dejar a la abuela sin novela pss
<willfrand_> pero no me lee el cd
<willfrand_> lo instale solo por el solid edge, que es requisito de la u
<arp-off> willfrand_
<arp-off> cuanta ram le asignaste a Win 7
<willfrand_> decime arp
<arp-off> ?
<willfrand_> como 512
<arp-off> pf
<willfrand_> por?
<arp-off> te vas a morir de angustia
<alopez920> willfrand_: carga la cd en la patre de configuracion
<arp-off> cuando empeses a cargar cosas
<willfrand_> necesita mas?
<avatar1488> aun no, pero ya me tengo que ir @alopez920
<arp-off> pone un XP
<arp-off> para una VM.. con esa ram
<willfrand_> ok
<alopez920> ok avatar1488
<willfrand_> aunque solo lo necesito pa'l solid edge
<alopez920> si algo nos leemos manana
<avatar1488> nos estamos viendo, estoy en twitter para cualquier cosa que pueda apoyar, saludos
<arp-off> ok
<alopez920> a ver k mas paso
<willfrand_> ni juegos, ni office, ni nada
<willfrand_> el resto lo tengo todo aqui
<arp-off> como que no te  lee el cd
<alopez920> listo men
<arp-off> ?
<willfrand_> no
<willfrand_> no lo lee
<alopez920> el mio es alopez92000
<arp-off> aparece la unidad en windows
<arp-off> ?
<willfrand_> si, aparece
<arp-off> pone el CD cuando estes dentro de la VM
<willfrand_> pero inserto un cd, y a veces me sale mensaje de que esta malo, y otras veces simplemente es como si no hubiera metido nada
<willfrand_> si
<willfrand_> vos de dond escribis arp
<arp-off> el cd esta bien?
<arp-off> argentina...
<willfrand_> si, claro
<willfrand_> probado
<arp-off> yo no tengo problemas
<arp-off> instalaste la ultima version de virtualbox bajado de la web oficial
<arp-off> ?
<willfrand_> si, esa tengo
<arp-off> ok
<willfrand_> vos escribis de corrientes arp?
<arp-off> anda a las opciones de Virtualbox
<arp-off> corrientes?
<arp-off> no...
<willfrand_> si, te me pareciste a un amigo de corrientes
<willfrand_> ok
<willfrand_> voy
<arp-off> en las opciones de virtualbox mira la parte de donde elejis los dispositivos que va usar
<arp-off> HD, CD, etc
<willfrand_> pero inicio el windows?
<arp-off> no
<willfrand_> ok
<arp-off> configura el setup de esa maquina virtual puntualmente
<willfrand_> tiene 3 opciones dicen
<arp-off> en que me paresco a tu amigo de "coshierntes"  ?
<willfrand_> archivo, maquina y ayuda
<willfrand_> entro a la configuracion?
<arp-off> eleji la maquina virtual creado
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> la config
<arp-off> hay muchas opciones
<arp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gms1fjqmak
<arp-off> escuchen.. los clasicos del os 90
<alopez920> XD!!!!!! bien bien arp-off
<alopez920> buena musik XD!!!
<alopez920> ponete la de tina turner
<alopez920> whats love
<alopez920> uffff
<alopez920> k tema karajo!!!!
<arp-off> a ver
<arp-off> ahi te paso otro temaso
<arp-off> para vossssssssssssssssssssssssss ardilla
<alopez920> :S
<arp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0
<arp-off> xD
<alopez920> kien es ardilla pss :S
<alopez920> jajaja
<arp-off> nah... es la dedicacion de Radio arp-off
 * arp-off DJ arp-off, in the mix !
<alopez920> oooh ya veo xd!!!!
<alopez920> jajajajaaja
<arp-off> se vinieron los lentos
<arp-off> bajamos las luces del canal...
 * arp-off donde estan las mujeres !!! :S
<alopez920> wenoo, ya m largo a fabrikar laganhas :s
<arp-off> :S
<alopez920> estuvo del putas esta conversacion hoy XD!!!!! aprendi cantidades jejeje
<arp-off> ahora justo que venian los sorteos (?)
<alopez920> muchachos un placer haberlos conversado
<arp-off> adios alopez920
<alopez920> el sorteo lo dejamos pa manana jajajajaaja XD!!!!
<arp-off> se
<alopez920> nos vemos chachos XD!!!!
<arp-off> siempre gano yo igual
<alopez920> descansen!!!
<arp-off> :P
<arp-off> adiossss
<alopez920> juazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<alopez920> eso es trampa men
<alopez920> jajajajaja
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> eso es no tener premio que entregar :P
<arp-off> ahahah
<alopez920> :s
<willfrand_> jeje
<willfrand_> sorteo de que?
<alopez920> naah ome.... asi no juego :S
<arp-off> sorteamos una bicicleta todo terreno
<willfrand_> aver si me entero
<willfrand_> jajaja, y te la mandamos a rgentina? jajaja
<arp-off> trae 48 cambios
<arp-off> 2 canastos y 2 ruedas!!!
<willfrand_> jueputa
<alopez920> ah pero pss el lio es k m la envies d argentina a colombia..... a no ser k sea la foto d la bici, asi m la mandas al e-mail :S
<willfrand_> las ruedas son bastante importantes
<arp-off> sisis
<arp-off> y lo mejorrrr , son redondas !!!!
<alopez920> jajajaajajaa
<willfrand_> menos mal mencionan que las trae
<alopez920> yaaaaa omeeee
<willfrand_> jaja, vaya
<willfrand_> que suerte
<willfrand_> jajaja
<alopez920> no m van a dejar ir :S
<alopez920> juazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<arp-off> si
<alopez920> willfrand_: men un placer conversarlo men, cuidese
<willfrand_> disfruten south park
<willfrand_> el primer capitulo
<willfrand_> http://www.mirasouthpark.com/south-park-online-S01E01-Cartman-Gets-an-Anal-Probe.html
<alopez920> nos leemos manana
<willfrand_> para alopez, antes de dormir jajaja
<arp-off> saludos
<alopez920> se cuida arp-off
<arp-off> adios
<willfrand_> aunque en esa pagina estan todos los capitulos y todas las temporadas
<alopez920> jajajaja gracias gracias, asi fabriko menos laganhas :s
<willfrand_> son adictivos los hijos de puta muñecos de south park jajaja
<willfrand_> jajaj
<willfrand_> suerte alopez
<alopez920> vemos.
<pupilo> amigos quiero saver como se utylisa esto  GUIInstall.sh
<mosh> buenas noches senores
<mosh> que tal el dia de hoy
 * _BUCKY__ buenos dias
 * _BUCKY_ buenos dias
<t0ken_> hola tengo una duda ya reinstale el bio tal como una ves me recomendaron aqui para poder ver el estado de mi bateria de mi acer aspire y lo que me detecta por la terminal es bat1 pero no puedo saber si me estoy descargando o que onda
<voyager1> mosh para mi son días
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> o/
<pupilo> amigos como puedo llegar a determinado directorio pormedio una consola
<fosco_> cd directorio
<pupilo> que directorio tengo que poner?
<fosco_> pues al que quieres ir
<pupilo> no se como ponerlo
<fosco_> a donde quieres entrar?
<pupilo> a descargas
<fosco_> pues cd Descargas
<fosco_> recuerda q las mayúsculas cuentan
<pupilo> aaaaaaaa
<pupilo> amigo fosco_ por que me sale esto al poner "sudo make install" me sale esto "make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo «install».  Alto."
<fosco_> seguramente porque los pasos anteriores a ese "make install" no los hiciste o los hiciste pero fallaron
<pupilo> dise que solo debemos extraer la carpeta  que viene en el arcivo tar que descargamos luego por consola nos vamos a la carpeta que extraimos hacemos un sudo make install
<fosco_> eso no es habitual, estas seguro q esas son las instrucciones?
<pupilo> si esas son las instrucciones
<fosco_> entonces lo que puede pasar es que realmente no hayas entrado en el directorio que has descomprimido
<Bohr> hola a todos
<Bohr> tengo un problema muy grave
<Bohr> ¿me podéis ayudar?
<CiberSlave> pregunta bohr, a ver si puedo ayudarte en algo
<Bohr> verás
<Bohr> tenía mi disco duro particionado en cuatro
<Bohr> una partición para Windows 7, una para swap, una tercera para LLiurex (SO basado en Ubuntu) y una cuarta con Ubuntu
<Bohr> el grub arrancaba desde Lliurex
<CiberSlave> si
<Bohr> el problema es que he borrado todo el contenido de la partición que contenía Lliurex
<Bohr> y ahora no puedo arrancar el ubuntu de la cuarta partición
<Bohr> :-(
<CiberSlave> te carga bien el grub ?
<CiberSlave> quiero decir, sale que tienes windows 7 y ubuntu?
<Bohr> no, no carga el grub
<Bohr> me dice que hay un error
<Bohr> me deja introducir comandos
<Bohr> pero no sé qué debo hacer para acceder al Ubuntu de l a cuarta partición
<CiberSlave> así a grosso modo, si no te preocupa lo que tienes en ubuntu ahora mismo, sería volver a instalarlo formateando la partición y el swap de nuevo
<Bohr> buf, ya
<Bohr> lo que pasa es que esa partición con Ubuntu era la que utilizaba para el trabajo
<CiberSlave> mal asunto entonces
<Bohr> y supondría un importante contratiempo
<fosco_> Bohr, puedes restaurar el grub si tienes el CD de instalacion de ubuntu
<Bohr> por eso, quería saber si se puede recuperar el grub
<fosco_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<fosco_> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB <- sigue esta guia
<CiberSlave> intenta lo que dice fosco, a ver si esa guía te sirve de utilidad
<CiberSlave> si no, no te queda mas remedio que meter el cd de instalación de ubuntu
<Bohr> gracias
<Bohr> pòr los consejos y las guías :-)
<CiberSlave> de nada bohr
<Bohr> ahora valoraré si formatearlo todo o restaurar Grub
<Bohr> con el liveCD de ubunutu o el de lliurex
<Bohr> si es que toy más tonto ...
<fosco_> el de lliurex no lo conozco, con el de ubuntu puedes seguro
<Tarrasquero> supergrubdisck arranca particiones
<Bohr> acabo de leer en la guía que me habéis pasado que se puede emplear cualquier distro que emplee grub
<Bohr> y en ello estoy
<fosco_> Bohr, ok, adelante pues
<arp-off> sgd lo arregla automaticamente.
 * arp-off me fui
<Bohr> otra pregunta, chicos
<Bohr> ¿sabéis si Ubuntu 32 bits puede funcionar en un equipo con AMD de 64 bits????
<fosco_> claro
<Bohr> es que tengo un portátil con procesadores a 32 bits en el que Ubuntu 32 bits funciona como la seda
<Bohr> y tengo un sobremesa con AMD a 64 bits al que le instalé Ubuntu 64 bits y va a trompicones, no acaba de funcionar como debiera
<fosco_> prueba con la de 32 si quieres
<Bohr> es lo que voy a hacer
<fosco_> aunque la de 64 deberia funcionar igual de bien o un poco mejor
<Bohr> eso pensé yo
<Bohr> pero la diferencia con el de 32 bits es abismal
<Bohr> Ubuntu 32 va suave y ŕapido
<Bohr> el de 64 va a trompicones y a veces muy pesado
<Bohr> tanto que llegué a cambiarme de SO, a Lliurex
<Bohr> ¿alguien ha probado el Ubuntu 11.04?
<fosco_> yo estoy en 11.04
<Bohr> ¿y qué tal?
<fosco_> la distribucion bien, como todas las nuevas ubuntus, pero el escritorio unity no acaba de gustarme
<Bohr> mmmm... algo de eso ya había leído, que unity no convence
<Bohr> quiero instalarlo en una máquina virtual para ver y así tener mi propia opinión
<fosco_> lo malo es que en virtual no te funcionará unity
<Bohr> ¿por?
<Bohr> ¿requisitos gráficos?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> necesita aceleracion 3D y aun no hay sopoirte 3D en virtualbox para ubuntu 11.04
<Bohr> ah, pues no me atrevo a actualizar todavía a la alfa1
<fosco_> tu mejor opcion es hacer un liveUSB persistente y probarlo ahi
<Bohr> hummmm ... no lo había pensado
<Bohr> qué buena ideas
<Bohr> ¿has oído hablar de elementary OS?
<fosco_> si
<Bohr> creo que saldrá muy pronto
<Bohr> y me gustaría probarlo
<Bohr> porque tiene muy buena pinta
<fosco_> si, yo tambien lo he visto, pero no creo que sea necesario una distribucion nueva, es bastante facil hacer lo mismo en ubuntu, solo hay q instalar el tema elementary, nautilus elementary, su dock que no recuerdo como se llama y su lector de correo
<fosco_> diria q esos son los elementos principales
<Bohr> pues sí
<Bohr> me has dado otra buena idea
<Bohr> bueno, pues ya he empezado a instalar ubuntu 32 bits, a ver si puedo recuperar la información de las demás particiones
<CiberSlave> Bohr, me tengo que ir
<CiberSlave> suerte con la instalación, ya nos contarás
<Bohr> ciao, CiberSlave
<Bohr> la instalación ha ido de puta madre
<Bohr> y se confirma: en mi equipo funciona mejor ubuntu 32 bits que la de 64
<Bohr> he recuperado el grub!!!!
<fosco_> Bohr: un final feliz :)
<Bohr> pues sí
<Bohr> y gracias a vosotros, que siempre estáis ahí
<fosco_> en mi caso, hice bastantes prueba y la version 64 era entre un 5 y un 15% más rápida que la de 32
<Bohr> pues, mira, yo voy a migrar toda la información al ubuntu de 32
<Bohr> también el dropbox
<Bohr> no sé, tal vez actualice hasta la ubuntu 11.04
<Bohr> bueno, gente
<Bohr> os dejo
<Bohr> gracias a todos por la ayuda
<Bohr> ciao!
<riveryk> buenos dias
<riveryk> necesito ayuda ps trato de evr videos tanto de youtube como de otras partes y me aparece que debo instalar el flash player pero no me da por ninguna parte para ver los videos...
<erUSUL> riveryk: ve al centro de software ubuntu he instala el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<riveryk> debo reiniciar?
<riveryk> ya lo hice y no paso nada
<riveryk> erUSUL ya lo hice pero aun no puedo ver los videos
<erUSUL> riveryk: tienes que reiniciar el navegador...
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> como puedo asignar la captura de pantalla, es que tenia lxde y cambie a gnome, pero el imprnt pet sys no funca, pero si tengo el capturador de pantalla instalado
<erUSUL> mauricio: mira como se hace en lxde para asignar los keybindings; yo no lo he usado asi que no se.
<riveryk> erUSUL  me dice que debo actualizar y aun no me deja... me aparece ese letrerito en la pantalla donde va el video
<erUSUL> riveryk: que version de ubuntu ?
<mauricio> erUSUL: ahora estoy en gnome
<riveryk> 10.10
<erUSUL> mauricio: Systema>Preferencias>combinaciones de teclas
<mauricio> erUSUL: gracias :D
<mauricio> no me habia acordado
<mauricio> jejeje
<erUSUL> riveryk: que sale si pones « about:plugins » en la barra del navegador? que version de flash ?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<_BUCKY__> hola
<_BUCKY__> alexneb,
<_BUCKY__> :******
<alexneb> _BUCKY_, ***
<_BUCKY_> jijiji
<_BUCKY_> :P
<_BUCKY_> voy a sacar a neneta....
<_BUCKY_> aki se ha de identificarr cada vez  el nick ¿? :S
<fosco_> se registra una vez
<fosco_> se identifica a cada login
<_BUCKY_> holaaaaa  fosco_  :=)
<_BUCKY_> uyyy si estas por aki... :P
<_BUCKY_> :))
<_BUCKY_> y no se puede guardar la pass en algun sitio para no tener ke identifycarse  cada vez ¿?
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,   soy esa ala ke no le salia nada , ke  siempre le daban errores en el comando ke le dijiste ke pusiera ...
<_BUCKY_> te dije , mañana lo intento d e nuevo , te acuerdas ¿?
<fosco_> si
<_BUCKY_> pos ayer me cargue esto, ke lo sepas :P
<_BUCKY_> jeje
<_BUCKY_> me ayudaron a cambiar la resolucion y
<_BUCKY_> no se ke hice mal y me lo cargue :/
<fosco_> puedo imaginarmelo
<fosco_> bueno, voy a cambiarle el retrovisor al coche
<fosco_> nos vemos luego
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Hola _BUCKY_
<_BUCKY_> eyyyyyyyyyyyy Thedemon007
<_BUCKY_> :))
<_BUCKY_> buenas tardes nene
<_BUCKY_> :))
<Thedemon007> buenas tardes
<Thedemon007> Donde se guarda las conversaciones o historial de esta sala?
<mauricio> en .xchat ahi busca
<Tarrasquero> publicamente
<Thedemon007> estoy en emphaty
<luckatoni> buenas
<mauricio> 0/
<Thedemon007> buenas
<TrueNhero> puedo montar un disco de virtualbox como unidad en ubuntu?
<Thedemon007> mauricio y Tarrasquero ya encontre en donde se guarda el historial aca: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/
<mauricio> excelente
<mauricio> yo pense que te referias al historial local que esta en .xchat2
<mauricio> bueno
<mauricio> me tengo que ir
<mauricio> chao a todos :)
<Thedemon007> chao
<luckatoni> os funciona el whois en xchat?
<luckatoni> TrueNhero, no lo se, pero la verdad que lo dudo
<TrueNhero> como es el comando de swapiness?
<luckatoni> os funciona el whois en xchat a vosotros?
<TrueNhero> como elimino la cache de las actualizaciones?
<Thedemon007> co ubunutu teweak
<Thedemon007> lo tienes instalado TrueNhero?
<Thedemon007> ubuntu tweak
<TrueNhero> hmmm, no
<Thedemon007> perate y te indico como lo intalas
<TrueNhero> creo que hay una forma manual de eliminar no?
<Thedemon007> si con un comando pero creeme es mas facil con ubuntu tweak tambien puedes eliminar kernels viejos y otras cosas
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581117/
<Thedemon007> http://www.electrolinux.cl/doku.php/servicios/informaticos/debian_tips TrueNhero por si lo quieres hacer con un comando pero asegurate que cuando vayas a
<Thedemon007> limpiar el cahe no estes instalando o algo o descargando actualizaciones TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> Thedemon007: apt-get clean       //elimina la totalidad de los paquetes del caché
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> segun lo que dice la pagina pero yo nunca lo he probado
<Thedemon007> siempre uso el ubuntu tweak
<Thedemon007> pero debes de hacerlo con sudo asi: sudo apt-get clean
<TrueNhero> puedo kitar la animacion de la flecha de descarga de chromium?
<fosco_> buenas
<Thedemon007> buenas
<mauricio> hola
<Thedemon007> Hola mauricio
<mauricio> una pregunta
<mauricio> que hace el loose binding de compiz?
<_BUCKY_> re fosco_
<_BUCKY_> alexneb,  ke te veo aki  ¬¬
<_BUCKY_> xd
<alexneb> _BUCKY_,  ok..
<_BUCKY_> jeje
<alexneb> un segundo .. que entro ..
 * alexneb ata ataaaaaaaaannn!!
<mauricio> que hace el loose binding de compiz?
<mauricio> y otra prgunta
<mauricio> chromium me va como la m..... en un netook
<mauricio> netbook
<Thedemon007> chromium es codigo abierto?
<erUSUL> Thedemon007: si
<erAbuelo> re
<_BUCKY_> re
<Thedemon007> ra re ri ro ru
<erAbuelo> ahora vuelvo que tengo que reiniciar
<Thedemon007> ok 	
<Thedemon007> erAbuelo
<_BUCKY_> eso
<torrento> o_o
<TrueNhero> amigos google docs tiene su propio chat?
<fosco_> TrueNhero, supongo que si usa algo de eso usará google talk
 * _BUCKY_ se ausenta.....
<NeoRanger> wenas gente!!
<barcelo> hola, es instalado ubuntu lucid con lxde, mediante debootstrap, pero, como ususario normal, desde pcmanfm no puedo montar dispositivos usb,cd, pcmanfm lo muestra cuando lo conecto, pero cuando hago click sobre el me dice "Not Authorized".
<barcelo> Ejecuto Alt+F2, y corro gksu pcmanfm, he intendo acceder al dispositivo y me dice, "Permission Denied", por lo que debo entonces montar los dispositivos desde consola y como root...
<barcelo> el usuario pertenese a los grupos plugdev, fuse,cdrom, etc, etc
<barcelo> alguna idea?
<rommel> Hola a todos
<rommel> pora ak nuebamente
<barcelo> hola
<rommel> una pregunta
<rommel> ayer instale un una pc xp y ubuntu 10.04 ahora mi hermano quiere que le instale ubuntu y seven,asi que me dirigi a el gparted por un live cd
<rommel> y quise borrar o desmontar  todo
<rommel> para crear una nueba particio asi poner seven ahi y desúes instalar seven
<rommel> ahora hay una particion q no me deja borrarla ny desmontarla
<rommel> alguien sabria guiarme porfavor
<jamesjedimaster> no estaras borrando la particion en la que estas trabajando?
<rommel> estaba por un live cd
<barcelo> dice que esta desde un live_cd
<barcelo> ojo, con la pasticion Extendida
<barcelo> :)
<rommel> porq no me acuerdo como hacerlo de otra manera c q hay otra formas pero quise hacer la q sabia supuestamente
<rommel> porq barcelo
<rommel> ahora lo q deseo hacer es borrar todo lo del disco y hacer una particion para instalar seven y dejar el resto para ubuntu,como lo puedo hacer?
<jamesjedimaster> borrando todas las particiones e ir creando las que necesitas
<rommel> hola james pero no me deja borrar ni desmontar una de ellas
<jamesjedimaster> que error regresa?
<rommel> el gparter
<rommel> ahora te digo espera
<rommel> hola ,me sale
<rommel> imposible desmoantar todas las particiones logicas q tengan un numero mayor de s
<rommel> imposible borrar / dev/sda 5
<rommel> y donde stan las paticiones sale como desconocido
<rommel> y en negro el icono de la extencion
<jamesjedimaster> extencion?
<rommel> normalmente sale de color celest o verde los cuadros al lado de fat 32 0 nts ejmp
<jamesjedimaster> ah sistema de archivos, no extension
<rommel> si
<rommel> perdon
<jamesjedimaster> que tenias en esa particion?
<rommel> xp
<rommel> resien instalado
<rommel> yo lo que hise al principio en esta pc es q no handaba c habia colgado xp
<rommel> asi q borre todo hise una particion nueba luego instale xp y despues en el resto del disco instale ubuntu pero el programa solo iso la swat y una de un gb q no esta asignada no lo ise yo
<rommel> y estaba bien pero ahora borre la de ubuntu y ahora no puedo borrar la otra
<rommel> no se porq
<rommel> deseando poder hacer lo mismo pero con seven en la otra particion
<rommel> ya me dejo borrar todo ,pregunto hara falta y como poder formatear el disco rigido?
<rommel> ya q no me da la opcion
<jamesjedimaster> el disco se formatea con las particiones creadas
<rommel> ok una pregunta con q extencion le puedo poenr para q lo reconosca linux a windos
<rommel> por esta q boy a hacer ba ser para windows
<rommel> fat 32 o nts
<fosco_> rommel, intenta escribir bien, no se entiende gran cosa de lo que dices
<cossier> hola
<NeoRanger> rommel, te referis a las particiones??
<jamesjedimaster> rommel: linux puede leer ntfs, pero no se garantiza al 100% que se pueda escribir; los nuevos windowzes trabajan mejor en ntfs
<rommel> si
<jamesjedimaster> procura usar el termino correcto: sistema de archivos
<cossier> Hola _BUCKY_
<hkm> wenas, sabe alguien el nombre del paquete que gestiona las impresoras???
<fosco_> cups
<hkm> fosco_: ty
<rommel> entonces en fat 32 no se recomienda para una particion de windows
<fosco_> rommel, hazla de tipo ntfs, windows y ubuntu trabajarán perfectamente con ella
<rommel> gracias fosco
<nodie> wola
<jamesjedimaster> rommel: ve los requerimientos del windows que quieres poner
<nodie> habeis tenido problems con los locales y python después de las últimas actualizaciones
<fosco_> nodie, no
<nodie> gracias fosco_
<NeoRanger> rommel, que queres hacer?? instalar windows despues de instalar ubuntu??
<[NeNeTa]> hola cossier buenas tardes
<cossier> [NeNeTa], que tal te fue ??
<[NeNeTa]> pues , bien , entre al momento , pero no me preguntes como lo cnsegui porke no con root ni con lo ke me dijisteis
<[NeNeTa]> :/
<[NeNeTa]> estue toketeando opciones y mira...
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> estuve*
<[NeNeTa]> hoy no me mantengo alli con ubuntu , me caigo cada 2x3
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> ahora ya sabes con k eestoy... :P 
<[NeNeTa]> ke*
<cossier> [NeNeTa], te caes del chat ?? es muy raro !!
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> lo se
<[NeNeTa]> no del chat solo
<[NeNeTa]> de internet también
<[NeNeTa]> con win , a ver lo ke aguanto...
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<cossier> [NeNeTa], pudiste cambiar la resolución ??
<[NeNeTa]> no cossier , me fui a la cama
<[NeNeTa]> solo entre a daros las gracias y me sali
<[NeNeTa]> ni actualice ni nada
<[NeNeTa]> pero hoy no me da para hacer nada
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> me caigo :S
<cossier> [NeNeTa], bueno mejor actualices cuando puedas
<[NeNeTa]> con cual de todos los comandos ke m e dijiste ¿?
<barcelo> hola, es instalado ubuntu lucid con lxde, mediante debootstrap, pero, como ususario normal, desde pcmanfm no puedo montar dispositivos usb,cd, pcmanfm lo muestra cuando lo conecto, pero cuando hago click sobre el me dice "Not Authorized".
<barcelo> Ejecuto Alt+F2, y corro gksu pcmanfm, he intendo acceder al dispositivo y me dice, "Permission Denied", por lo que debo entonces montar los dispositivos desde consola y como root...
<barcelo>  
<barcelo> el usuario pertenese a los grupos plugdev, fuse,cdrom, etc, etc
<barcelo>  
<barcelo> alguna idea?
<[NeNeTa]> »º« cossier »º« ahora vengo
<cossier> [NeNeTa], ok
<[NeNeTa]> re
<[NeNeTa]> »º« cossier »º« estas ¿?
<cossier> ¿?
<cossier> [NeNeTa], si toy
<[NeNeTa]> mmm despues a la noche a ver si me va mejor y entro con linux por aki , ok¿?
<cossier> [NeNeTa], vale
<[NeNeTa]> asias :))
<[NeNeTa]> taluego
<cossier> [NeNeTa], ;-)
 * cossier is away: Me voy a cenar
<[NeNeTa]> pasar una buena tarde , caoooooooooooooooo !!
<[NeNeTa]> xao*
<valen017> hola alguien me ayuda a configurar mi cortafuegos?
<valen017> deberia bloquear el trafico de difusion desde la red exterior?
<fosco_> valen017, que quieres hacer exactamente?
<valen017> configurar  el cortafuegos Firestarter adecuadamente
<fosco_> para que
<valen017> tampoco se como configurarlo para q se active  al inicar sesion
<valen017> gracias fosco pero tengo q pirararme agur
<fosco_> adios
<torrento> tengo una duda
<torrento> por que no puedo ver los videos con http://youtube y si con httpS://youtube??
<jamesjedimaster> seguramente estas detras de un proxy que filtra http y no https
<torrento> ha ni idea pero hace dos dias podia ver los videos
<mimecar> torrento: la red la controlas tu?
<torrento> alguna solucion?
<torrento> tengo un router
<mimecar> si tienes una conexión directa a la red tendrías que acceder de las dos formas
<mimecar> ¿por que no pones la dirección completa?
<mimecar> https://youtube no existe
<torrento> es un decir
<torrento> la pongo completa
<torrento> pero no se por que no puedo usar http
<mimecar> haz un ping a la web de youtube
<mimecar> funciona bien la primera dirección, ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<torrento> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<NeoRanger-AW> fijte si no perder paquete cuando haces el ping
<torrento> $ ping http://www.youtube.com
<torrento> ping: unknown host http://www.youtube.com
<torrento> torrento@AMEBAX:~$
<mimecar> haz el ping a 74.125.230.174
<torrento> 64 bytes from 74.125.230.174: icmp_req=32 ttl=55 time=314 ms
<torrento> miles de esta
<mimecar> ok, tienes mal los DNS
<mimecar> busca otros por internet y cambialos
<torrento> como sabes?
<Tarrasquero> torrento: usas telefonica de españa?
<mimecar> te he dado la IP de youtube, si te falla el nombre es problema de dns
<torrento> no
<torrento> es cablemodem yo nunca toco los dns
<torrento> no es dialup speedy
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> los DNS te los poner la operadora que te da la conexión
<torrento> cablemodem teiene deteccion automatica
<mimecar> si no te funcionan tendrás que usar otros
<torrento> ahap
<torrento> gracias
<torrento> voy a probar
<torrento> no es problema de dns
<torrento> bien videos google videos etc se ven bien
<jamesjedimaster> el hecho de que se vean bien o no es otra cosa
<mimecar> si no obtienes ping a la dirección de youtube puede ser que te estén filtrando
 * cossier is back (gone 00:55:47)
<torrento> www.tu.tv
<torrento> www.dailymotion.com
<torrento> http://www.metacafe.com/
<torrento> http://www.trilulilu.ro
<torrento> todos estos sitios usan flash player 10.02
<torrento> y andan todos
<mimecar> torrento: si no tienes respuesta del ping a la web de youtube da igual lo que usen
<torrento> estoy 100 % seguro que es un drama del player o de youtube
<mimecar> te sale la página de youtube si o no
<torrento> la pagina si
<torrento> el tema es con los videos
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> cuando has hecho el ping a la dirección de youtube, no dices que no tenías respuesta?
<jamesjedimaster> entonces ya usas otros dns y sigue el problema de que no responde www.youtube.com ?
<torrento> sep
<torrento> para i es una drama alguna cagada se mandaron los de adobe con el player
<jamesjedimaster> eso es otra cosa, el player ha fallado ultimamente
<torrento> si me estuvieran filtrando el fitrado es por rango
<torrento> me filtraria tanto http://youtube como https://youtube
<torrento> https usa un segundo player
<jamesjedimaster> http y https usan puertos diferentes, y por lo mismo, se puede filtrar por puerto
<mimecar> torrento: ¿tienes una tarifa plana de conexión a internet?
<torrento> yo nocreo que haya filtrado sobre actionscript
<torrento> el filtrado es sobre el sitio
<torrento> no podrias verlo
<torrento> daria timeout conection
<torrento> para mi es el player
<torrento> proble me youtube
<mimecar> usa otro reproductor
<torrento> hay un monton de gente con este drama
<mimecar> puedes ver el video en formato webm o usa el vlc
<torrento> ademas
<torrento> cuando los incrustas en facebook se reproducen
<torrento> si estaria filtrados no se reproducirian
<torrento> peren que pruebo algo
<kaBB> hola. ¿Cómo arranco gnome desde la consola?
<mimecar> con startx arrancarás el servidor gráfico
<Girsob> gente, una pregunta que no se porque no me va ni gwiber, ni tweetdeck, ni hotot, ni en el navegador la pagina de twitter, os va a vosotros?
<mimecar> twiter se carga bien
<kaBB> gracias, mimecar
<Crashbit> Girsob: a mi twitter no me va bien, me dice esto:
<Crashbit> Something is technically wrong.
<Crashbit> Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.
<Girsob> es devir que no soy el unico xDDDD
<Girsob> cago en el ubuntu de las narices ultimamente no da mas que problemas, desde que e instalado gnome 3 para ser mas exactos
<mimecar> Girsob: si instalas programas que están en desarrollo pasa eso
<mimecar> no es problema de ubuntu, es problema del usuario
<Girsob> si bueno lo instale para probarlo, pero como no se volver al 2.37 pos estoy aguantando, hasta que grabe los dvds de debian
<mimecar> ubuntu solo tiene el 2.32
<mimecar> y las pruebas se hacen con el live cd , no con el sistema instalado
<Girsob> ese consejo llega un pelin tarde xDDD, pero gracias lo tendre encuenta apartir de ahora
<Girsob> bueno ya vuelve a ir la pagina web
<Girsob> a minecar y muchas gracias por el consejo
<l_e0> hola
<kabb> he leido que para arrancar en modo consola, hay que modificar grub.cfg y donde pone 'ro' hay que cambiarlo por 'rw init=/bin/bash'
<kabb> lo hago pero no funciona
<mimecar> eso no es buena idea
<mimecar> ¿donde has "leido" eso?
<m4v> kabb: ? donde leíste eso?
<kabb> pues en clinuxera.org
<kabb> y en varios sitios más, por eso lo he hecho
<mimecar> pon el enlace completo, pero eso te puede dar problemas
<m4v> usa la opción de recuperación del grub
<kabb> pero no pasa nada hice copia de seguridad antes..
<m4v> si necesitas una terminal
<mimecar> kabb: estas obligando a que el sistema se monte como escritura cuando debe ser de solo lectura
<kabb> entonces pongo 'ro init=/bin/bash' para que arranque en consola
<kabb> entonces pongo 'ro init=/bin/bash' para que arranque en consola?
<kabb> entonces pongo 'ro init=/bin/bash quiet splash' para que arranque en consola?
<mimecar> no tienes que poner nada de eso para arrancar con una consola
<m4v> no tenés que tocar el grub.cfg si no sabés que es lo que estás haciendo
<mimecar> kabb: ¿para que quieres iniciar solo con una consola?
<m4v> como dije, si necesitas una consola usa la opción de recuperación del grub
<kabb> porque no suelo usar gnome..
<m4v> todos los ubuntus lo tienen
<mimecar> kabb: eso no es cierto
<m4v> kabb: ?
<m4v> kabb: solo usas la consola?
<kabb> solo entro a ubuntu para editar mis programas de ensamblador
<kabb> para que necesito gnome??
<mimecar> kabb: si usas ubuntu solo para programas en ensamblador ponlo en una máquina virtual
<m4v> puedes desactivar el gdm del inicio
<mimecar> pero instalar ubuntu y solo usar la consola no tiene sentido
<kabb> ok. gracias.
<m4v> kabb: fijate en el /etc/init/gdm.conf
<jamesjedimaster> puede instalar ubuntu server, ese no tiene ambiente grafico
<kabb> vamos a ver. en configuración de pantalla, selecciono  xterm(failsafe only) como predeterminada, puede valer?
<m4v> kabb: esperame un toque.
<mimecar> kabb: eso te abrirá una consola dentro del entorno gráfico
<m4v> kabb: editá el archivo /etc/init/gdm.conf, donde dice start on, le agregás "never"
<kabb> ok. voy a probar.
<m4v> kabb: que diga tipo "start on ( never and filesystem
<m4v> le agregas el "never and" adelante
<kabb> y quedaria entonces: 'start on never and'
<m4v> ahí el gdm no debería iniciarse al bootear, y vas a quedar con las tty nomas
<m4v> no, fijate que tiene varias cosas dentro del paréntesis
<m4v> "start on (never and filesystem and ... )
<kabb> sí lo veo
<m4v> vos simplemente le agregar el never como condición, osea que no inicie nunca.
<kabb> vale vale, ya comprendo
<kabb> vamos a ver...
<tales> hola, a que hace referencia cuando sale esto en la instalacion de natty>  you need to make the newly installed system bootable
<mimecar> tales: naty es ubuntu 11.04 ?
<tales> si
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<m4v> tales: nose, parece que no se instaló bien? natty no salió aún pregunta donde dice mimecar
<mimecar> todavía no está publicada y no tiene soporte aquí
<tales> ummm entonces como que mjor no conviene continuar con la instalacion
<mimecar> tales: esas pruebas se hacen en una máquina virtual
<tales> es q lo instale en maquina virtual y no me salio nada de esto
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a que publiquen a finales de Abril
<tales> mmm ok grs
<fzeta> Hi!
<kabb> m4v, no funciona esa solución...
<_BUCKY_> wenas
<jamesjedimaster> http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-boot-debian-in-text-mode-instead-of-graphical-mode-gui.html <-- igual y se hace lo mismo en ubuntu
<kabb> voy a probar con startup-manager, solución yahoo.respuestas, aver que pasa..
<kabb> jamesjedimaster, voy a probar con startup-manager 1º y si no va, pruebo la solución de tu enlace..
<m4v> kabb: seguro? gdm no tendría que iniciar después de eso.
<kabb> sí, acabo de instala startupmanager y no hay donde poner arranque en modo consola..
<m4v> jamesjedimaster: ubuntu usa upstart, eso puede no funcionar
<kabb> voy a probar con lo que dice jedimaster
<m4v> kabb: ah, que version de ubuntu tienes?
<kabb> lucid lynx
<kabb> 10.04
<m4v> lo que te dije tendría que haber funcionado.
<m4v> osea que igual vez la pantalla de login?
<kabb> espera, voy a mirar otra vez /etc/init/gdm.conf
<m4v> si podés copialo y pasalo en un pastebin
<m4v> !paste kabb
<kubot> kabb: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<kabb> tengo puesto: start on (never and filesystem ....)
<kabb> y me sale splash screen
<m4v> el splash no es lo mismo que la pantalla de login
<m4v> eso tiene que salir igual, pero después no tendrías que tener entorno gráfico
<jamesjedimaster> m4v: entiendo, pero el comando quita el gdm del runlevel, entonces el modo por default deberia ser texto en tty1
<m4v> kabb: para sacar el splash tienes que editar /etc/default/grub y sacarle el splash en GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<m4v> y después ejecutar "sudo update-grub"
<m4v> kabb: ^
<kabb> a ver si me explico. yo solo quiero arrancar linux y que me salga
<kabb> lo mismo que cuando pulso ctrl+alt+f1, i.e
<kabb> es decir, login, password y ya está
<kabb> sin pasar por el gdm
<_BUCKY_> una pregunta... puede ser ke untilT  cree conflictos con gnome?
<m4v> bueno, pero son 2 cosas distintas, el splash screen, y la pantalla de inicio de gnome
<kabb> bueno yo splash no lo tengo instalado, ha sido un error mio decir splash
<m4v> kabb: gnome tendría que estar ya desactivado, con lo que te dije recién desactivas el splash
<m4v> uh
<kabb> pues no sé.. que puede estar pasando..
<kabb> si te digo la verdad googleando no encuentro lo que quiero hacer.. cosa rara...
<m4v> kabb: prueba con lo que dijo jamesjedimaster
<_BUCKY_> re Tarrasquero
<_BUCKY_> :))
<kabb> si si. ahora mismo..
<kabb> reinicio, si no aparezco en 10 minutos es que he muerto, jeje
<m4v> ahora no me acuerdo en que estado estaba upstart en lucid
<kabb> jamesjedimaster, funciona!!
<jamesjedimaster> kabb: perfecto
<kabb> thanks
<kabb> ahora bien, esa solución hace que tras unos segundos y antes de la línea del login sale una ventana gráfica diciendo, que estoy en modo baja resolución y te da varias opciones, a saber: arrancar gdm en failsafe mode, restaurar sesiónn  de no sé que, y una de ellas que es consola, pero arranca mucho más rapido y no paso por el gdm
<kabb> voy a reiniciar a ver si después de haberlo seleccionado una vez se almacena mi opción y  no lo pide más...
<kabb> ahora vuelvo, la fuerza estará contigo siempre, joven luq, jeje
<_BUCKY_> se me lee¿?
<jamesjedimaster> no
<_BUCKY_> ya decia yo ke nadie me respondia  jamesjedimaster ... :P
<_BUCKY_> con razon, si no se me lee... :S
<_BUCKY_> OH oH :S
<_BUCKY_> ke son estas rayas blancas en el monitor ¿? :(
<dabor> cuales rayas?
<_BUCKY_> me han salido unas rayas finas horizontales en el monitor :S
<_BUCKY_> reinicio a ver..
<kabb> bueno jamesjedimaster, en realidad esa sulición sigue cargando el gdm, porque aunque arranque en modo texto, el gdm se sigue cargando, pues cuando pulso ctrl+alt+f7, ahí está la ventana de login de gnome, como bien dijo m4v o mimecar, la solucion al final ha sido: "/etc/default/grub" -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text" & GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<kabb> y al pulsar ctrl+alt+f7 no aparace el gdm, porque no está cargado..
<jamesjedimaster> ok
<kabb> bueno despues de modificar esas lineas: sudo update-grub
<jamesjedimaster> puedes desinstalar el escritorio de gnome y ahorrar esos bytes del disco duro
<kabb> si tengo un tera.... además el porno no se ve en modo texto :p
<kabb> tambien se podia haber puesto grub.cfg: blablabla... ro quiet splash --> ro text
<kabb> bueno os dejo, buenas noches y gracias por la ayuda, un saludo a todos.... y pecad mucho..
<_BUCKY_> same kabb
<_BUCKY_> me podeis decir para ke es este comando esactamente ¿?
<_BUCKY_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco_> actualiza todos los paquetes instalados
<_BUCKY_> vale , pues y a estan fosco_  , me lo diste tu :P
<_BUCKY_> x
<_BUCKY_> xd
<flypp> _BUCKY_, "&&" significa que el comando que sigue se ejecutará _sólo si_ el primero se ha ejecutado correctamente
<_BUCKY_> asias  kiero ver ahora si consigo lo de la resolucion llevo varios dias con esto
<_BUCKY_> :/
<fosco_> hace mucho recuerdame tu problema
<_BUCKY_> aha flypp
<_BUCKY_> pues ke kiero poner un aresolucion en concreto  , pero en la lista ke sale en al consola  cuando pones el comando  para listar las resoluciones k e admite mi grafica  esa en  concreto ( la k ekiero ) no aparece en la lista
<sh4g0> tengo un asunto, le paso a un compañero una carpeta de /var/www, epro en su equipo no lo puede modificar, alguien sabe por qu?
<fosco_> que modelo de grafica tienes?
<_BUCKY_> me comentaste ke algo podia hacer
<_BUCKY_> ups ayer cossier  estuvo ayudandome
<_BUCKY_> una muy vieja
<_BUCKY_> jejeje
<_BUCKY_> no recuerdo el modelo
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<_BUCKY_> una nvida
<fosco_> y pegame lo que sale
<flypp> sh4g0, cuando las copie en su equipo, que cambie el propietario
<sh4g0> ok
<_BUCKY_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<fosco_> ok
<alexneb> gente...
<_BUCKY_> alexneb,  :**********************++
<alexneb> fosco_,  buenas..
<_BUCKY_> no me lo entretengas alexneb  ¬¬ xd
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-settings
<alexneb> una duda.. instale el cairo .. con el systray pero tengo un problema... como hago paa meter el systray dentro del dock.. esque me sale fuera :S
<fosco_> avisame cuando acabe
<alexneb> fosco_,  ayudando .. tu en tu linea *^^
<sh4g0> flypp, sale igual root como propietario
<sh4g0> o cual pongo
<_BUCKY_> ya fosco_
<flypp> si no puede modificar es que no tendrá permisos de escritura (w)
<fosco_> ha dado algun error?
<_BUCKY_> no fosco_
<_BUCKY_> alexneb,  no me digas nada  ... :P
<fosco_> ok, ahora sudo nvidia-xconfig
<_BUCKY_> ya
<_BUCKY_> Oh Oh !
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: pues ya está, solo queda reiniciar
<_BUCKY_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<_BUCKY_>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<_BUCKY_>                   Screen".
<_BUCKY_> eso es malo¿?
<alexneb> como puedo forzar el inicio de awn?
<alexneb> esque njo me abre
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, !!
<sh4g0> flypp, como le doy esos permisos desde mi equipo para que no tengo problemas al copiarlo
<mimecar> alexneb: si no se abre tendrá algún error
<_BUCKY_> Tarrasquero,  no s eesta kieto :P
<fosco_> alexneb: abre un terminal y escribe avant-window-navigator
<fosco_> si da error pegalo en pastebin.com
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,  lo mio esta bien ¿?
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: vamos a arreglar eso, ejecuta sudo X -configure :1
<fosco_> la pantalla parpadeará un poco, es normal
<_BUCKY_> ya fosco_  pero han salido cosas raras
<VADER> adios
<_BUCKY_> no
<_BUCKY_> no es eso
<_BUCKY_> errores tal vez
<flypp> sh4g0, chmod
<_BUCKY_> eske no se si esta bien lo ke salio
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> lo pego aki¿?
<sh4g0> ----
<alexneb> cosa mas rara... me abre... pero antes abria al iniciar... voy a metero en aplicacines al inicio a ver si tal
<alexneb> ...
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: en pastebin.com
<alexneb> un seg
<_BUCKY_> vale
<_BUCKY_> todo...
<fosco_> si
<alexneb> joer...
<alexneb> ara vengo
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581340/
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: ok, seguimos
<fosco_> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> X11 con la X mayúscula
<_BUCKY_> yocopio y pego.. :P
<fosco_> ok, mejor
<_BUCKY_> asi kew no te ekivokes
<_BUCKY_> jajaja
<fosco_> ahora sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> y ya no se quejará
<_BUCKY_> ja
<_BUCKY_> no sale nada con el anterior
<_BUCKY_> :S
<fosco_> eso es bueno
<_BUCKY_> sudo nvidia-xconfig acabo tb
<fosco_> ok, pues ya solo queda reiniciar y cruzar los dedos para que funcione
<alexneb> na .. cosa.. mia....
<_BUCKY_> bohh
<_BUCKY_> pero ke  es lo ke va a funcionar¿?
<_BUCKY_> :S
<alexneb> fosco_,  ya ta.. gracias man !! eres masmola!!!
<_BUCKY_> para ke era todo esto , ke hemos hecho , bueno , has ¿?
<alexneb> XDD
<_BUCKY_> alexneb,  besameeeeeeeeeeeee
<_BUCKY_> ¬¬
<fosco_> con esto (si todo va bien) habrás instalado el driver de nvidia, que te da acceso a más resoluciones y a la aceleracion grafica
<_BUCKY_> :P
<_BUCKY_> :O a ver a var
<_BUCKY_> reinicio y entro ...
<fosco_> alexneb: de nada
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: suerte
<_BUCKY_> asias
<_BUCKY_> voy palla
<_BUCKY_> alexneb,  ¬¬
<alexneb> piro... ta mañana
<fosco_> cambio de escritorio ahora vengo
<[NeNeTa]> »º« fosco_ »º«
<[NeNeTa]> sou BUCKY
<fosco_> parece que no ha funcionado
<[NeNeTa]> me ha cambiado el modo d einicio de ssion
<[NeNeTa]> no me deja entrar
<[NeNeTa]> :( 
<fosco_> no entiendo...
<[NeNeTa]> me pide iniciar con neneta u otro
<[NeNeTa]> le doy a neneta le pongo mi pass y no me deja abrir
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<fosco_> entra con el que entrabas antes
<[NeNeTa]> como¿?
<[NeNeTa]> no me deja
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<fosco_> pues igual q lo hacías antes
<[NeNeTa]> antes no ponia m¡pass
<fosco_> no hemos cambiado nada de eso
<[NeNeTa]> ahora me la pide
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> pues ke narices tego mal en eest ubuntu ¿? :S
<[NeNeTa]> solo hace ke darme problemas
<[NeNeTa]> :S
<[NeNeTa]> :/
<mimecar> no hace falta que pongas todas las caritas que te sepas
<mimecar> ¿estas poniendo bien la contraseña?
<[NeNeTa]> »º« mimecar »º« dejame , no estoy de humor
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> perdona por responderte asi
<mimecar> control + alt + f2, pon en la consola tu usuario y password
<[NeNeTa]> intentare no ponerlas
<mimecar> para volver al entorno gráfico => alt + f7
<fosco_> fijate bien en si te dice "contraseña erronea" o simplemente te vuelve a pedir usuario
<mimecar> mira si te entra desde consola
<[NeNeTa]> en ke consola mimecar si no puedo abrir nada ¿?
<mimecar> control + alt + f2, pon en la consola tu usuario y password
<[NeNeTa]> me vuelve apedir usuario
<[NeNeTa]> no se entrar en modo consola
<[NeNeTa]> llevo poco en esto
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: sigue los pasos que te digo
<fosco_> pulsando la combinacion de teclas control+alt+F1 entrarás en una consola modo texto
<mimecar> cuando te salga "login" pon tu usuario
<fosco_> prueba ahi lo que te dice mimecar
<[NeNeTa]> vale
<[NeNeTa]> mi usuario intro y me pedira la pass?
<fosco_> si
<[NeNeTa]> ok voy a ver
<fosco_> escribe la pass y pulsa intro, aunque no verás aparecer nada
<[NeNeTa]> jooo
<[NeNeTa]> y directamente se me abrira el escritorio?
<fosco_> no
<[NeNeTa]> entonces¿?
<fosco_> te dará acceso al sistema en modo texto
<fosco_> es solo para comprobar si la clave está bien o no
<[NeNeTa]> y ke hago con eso¿?
<mimecar> comprobar que el password lo pones bien
<fosco_> si te deja entrar es q pones bien la clave y el problema es otra cosa
<[NeNeTa]> si estuviera mal no me daria algun error ccuando la pongo¿?
<fosco_> si no te deja entrar es q pones mal la clave
<[NeNeTa]> vale ahora vuelvo
<fosco_> ok
<eva_> muy buenas.
<mimecar> hola eva_
<eva_> perdonen por la premura, les paso la consulta...
<eva_> tengo ubuntu 10.10 en un toshiba satellite
<eva_> tras buscar en la web no doy con la soloucion, el micro integrado no funciona y en alsamixer creo q todo esta bien...
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<mauricio> por que el programa multiboot no esta incluido en los repos de las distros principales, como ubuntu, debian, opensuse, etc?
<mauricio> sera seguro?
<mauricio> o confiable
<mimecar> mauricio: o que no hay nadie que lo mantenga
<eva_> creo q si lspci audio >>> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mauricio> si, puede ser, pero por lo util que es deberia estar en los repos
<mauricio> tal como unetbootin
<mimecar> mauricio: si no hay mantenedor no estará
<mimecar> eva_: entonces tienes todas las actualizaciones verdad?
<mauricio> ok mimecar, mi ultima pregunta, por como pinta el programa no se ve muy fiable, pero eso es opinion mia, tu que crees, comprometo mi seguridad?
<eva_> si creo q si vuelvo a comprobar..
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<mimecar> si usas programas que no estan en los repositorios es posible que cometas algún riesgo
<[NeNeTa]> hola de nuevo
<mauricio> mimecar esa es la cosa :(, es que con unetbootin no puedo hacer multiboot usb
<[NeNeTa]> »º« fosco_ »º« no me deja entrar
<[NeNeTa]> login incorrect
<fosco_> pues ya sabes
<fosco_> lo estas poniendo mal
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: si te dice eso en la consola lo estas poniendo mal
<eva_> si estan todas las actualizaciones mimecar
<[NeNeTa]> lo pongo bien
<mimecar> eva_: ok, en alsamixer ¿has subido todos los controles?
<[NeNeTa]> se ke es ese
<[NeNeTa]> yo no he cambiado nada
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: el sistema dice que no lo pones bien
<[NeNeTa]> lo puse esta tarde para poder actualizar
<mimecar> en "login" tienes que poner el login de tu usuario
<[NeNeTa]> pero el login no es el nombre de mi usuario?
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: ¿tienes varios usuarios?
<mimecar> si
<[NeNeTa]> no
<[NeNeTa]> solo el mio
<[NeNeTa]> pues pongo eso
<erUSUL> eva_: intenta con « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » y reinicia. son drivers mas nuevos. no hay garantia pero es facil de probar
<[NeNeTa]> me pide la pass
<[NeNeTa]> pero no me deja tiempo a ponerla
<[NeNeTa]> ya me sale el error
<[NeNeTa]> esto mira
<eva_> este es la salida de amixer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581350/
<[NeNeTa]> lo apunte
<mimecar> tiempo? no tiene límite de tiempo
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: tu contraseña tiene caracteres especiales? o solo letras?
<[NeNeTa]> neneta desktop tty1
<Thedemon007> Holas
<[NeNeTa]> y me pide la pss
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: ¿has pasado a la consola con control+alt+f2?
<eva_> holas
<[NeNeTa]> si mimecar
<[NeNeTa]> y mellevo a un inicio normal sin pass
<[NeNeTa]> como antes
<Thedemon007> tengo un problema borre el sobre de emphaty sin querer de la barra
<[NeNeTa]> le di a entar y me salio la consola
<mimecar> me he perido
<mimecar> perdido
<eva_> voy Ursul
<[NeNeTa]> bufff
<mimecar> en control+alt+f2 sale solo la consola
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: no entiendo lo que estás diciendo
<mimecar> no te puede salir el login gráfico
<Thedemon007> como ago para recuperar este sobre de la barra superior de ubuntu
<[NeNeTa]> no mimecar me dijiste ctrl+alt+f1
<Thedemon007> ?
<[NeNeTa]> no¿?
<mimecar> F2
<mimecar> control + alt + f2
<fosco_> F1 sirve igual
<Thedemon007> es igual solo varia el numero de consola
<fosco_> ese no es el problema
<[NeNeTa]> a ver os esplico
<Thedemon007> tengo un problema borre el sobre de emphaty sin querer de la barra
<mimecar> Thedemon007: añadelo de nuevo
<fosco_> Thedemon007: boton derecho sobre la barra - añadir - miniaplicacion de indicadores
<Thedemon007> no sale para añadir
<Thedemon007> mm si ya lo encontre gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada
<[NeNeTa]> cuadno empezo a iniciar pulse ctrl+alt+f1 me salio el fondo de escritorio ese de color malba y el inicio ke tenia yo antes , (sin pass) le di a entrar , y me aparecio la consola con el login , puse neneta , me pedia la pass , empezaba a poner la pass y a mitad me daba error
<[NeNeTa]> y me salia lo de neneta desktop tty1
<eva_> mimecar erUSUL voy a intentar con la instalación, ahora vuelvo...
<Thedemon007> otra cosa cambie el idioma del teclado a España y haora me sale los dos teclados el latinoamericano
<[NeNeTa]> y otra ves neneta -desktop login : y otra vez vuelta a empazar con la pass
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: o estás pulsando el intro antes de tiempo o le ha pasado algo a tu teclado
<Thedemon007> otra cosa cambie el idioma del teclado a España y haora me sale los dos teclados el latinoamericano en la barra borro el latinoamericano pero sigue saliendo
<[NeNeTa]> como antes de tiempo fosco_ ¿?
<fosco_> Thedemon007: sistema - administracion - soporte de idiomas, quita todos menos el que quieras usar
<[NeNeTa]> si no pongo la pass rapido me pasa otra vez a pedirme el login
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: no es una cuestion de velocidad
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: no hay un límite de tiempo para poner el password
<[NeNeTa]> »º« fosco_ »º« algo hay mal
<[NeNeTa]> a mi si me lo da
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu 10.10 no?
<[NeNeTa]> por eso digo ke algo hay mal
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> 10.10
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: te resumo mas o menos lo que debes ver y lo que debes poner a ver si se corresponde con lo que haces:
<[NeNeTa]> vale
<fosco_> neneta desktop login: neneta <intro>
<[NeNeTa]> por favor
<[NeNeTa]> te loagradeceria
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> perfecto
<fosco_> Password: tu_clave <intro>
<[NeNeTa]> si
<[NeNeTa]> pero no me da tiempo a poner la clave
<[NeNeTa]> ese es el tema
<fosco_> no me cuadra eso de "no me da tiempo"
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] y en modo recuperación te pasa lo mismo?
<[NeNeTa]> pues ke me sale otra cosa antes
<[NeNeTa]> no lo se Thedemon007
<[NeNeTa]> aun no he hecho eso
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: suena a que pulsas intro mas veces de la cuenta o antes de lo que deberías
<[NeNeTa]> ke nooooooo fosco_ de verasssssssssssss
<[NeNeTa]> :( 
<fosco_> tu clave tiene solo letras?
<Thedemon007> NeNeTa] seria bueno que intentaras con el modo recuperación y la opcion root o netroot
<[NeNeTa]> si
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: pones el mismo password que cuando usas sudo?
<[NeNeTa]> si mimecar
<mimecar> Thedemon007: netroot?
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: haz una cosa, cuando te pide login pon tu clave, así podrás verla a ver si sale exactamente lo que tú crees que estas poniendo
<fosco_> es que no entiendo qué es lo que está fallando
<[NeNeTa]> eso ya lo hice fosco_
<[NeNeTa]> y si
<[NeNeTa]> es la mia
<Thedemon007> no se si esta bien asi pero es opciones de root con acceso a lared o algo por el estilo mimecar
<mimecar> no he oido nunca esa opción
<[NeNeTa]> probe a ver si en vez de despues de login poner neneta debia de poner la pass
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: tu login tiene solo minusculas?
<eva> mimecar y erUSUL pos esto no chuta...
<[NeNeTa]> por eso te digo ke ya lo hice
<erUSUL> eva: reiniciaste?
<[NeNeTa]> si mimecar
<eva> si y no va, a no ser que en el grub se colq el nuevo kernel detras...
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: pon tu usuario , enter
<mimecar> sin password
<[NeNeTa]> mi usuario soy yoooooooooo y sin pass tampoco entra
<mimecar> fosco_: root está desactivado verdad?
<[NeNeTa]> me vuelve a aelegir usuario
<fosco_> si
<Tarrasquero> el grupo
<[NeNeTa]> hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> holas
<[NeNeTa]> ke me dices
<Tarrasquero> simplemente no tienes permisos nycko
<[NeNeTa]> me olvido de ubuntu ya Tarrasquero ¿?
<Tarrasquero> perdon [NeNeTa]
<Tarrasquero> no, porque?
<[NeNeTa]> buffffffff
<erUSUL> eva: prueba con las instrucciones de aqui
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: cuando reinicias o apagas el sistema lo haces bien o a lo bestia?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | eva
<kubot> eva: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<[NeNeTa]> joer mimecar... mir alo ke tardo...
<[NeNeTa]> mira*
<eva> gracias leyendoo....
<[NeNeTa]> cuando reinicie porke termine con fosco_ lo hice bien cerrando programa por programa
<[NeNeTa]> y dando a reiniciar
<[NeNeTa]> nada del boton reset
<mimecar> y antes? al poner actualizaciones por ejemplo
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: lo siento pero ya no se me ocurre nada más, seguramente es algo absurdo que se nos está escapando...
<[NeNeTa]> también =
<mimecar> no es normal que en consola te falle el login y el password
<[NeNeTa]> siempre reinicio con esa opcion
<Tarrasquero> fosco_, mimecar , ya revisaron los grupos?
<mimecar> no está relacionado con la modificación de los drivers de nvidia
<[NeNeTa]> a no ser ke no pueda elejir y doy a el boton de reset
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: tendría que poder entrar directamente
<[NeNeTa]> bueno pues nada , gracias de todos modos, gracias a todos , buenas noches , xao
<[NeNeTa]> se acabo linux
<mimecar> lo raro es que te diga que n otienes tiempo de poner el password
<[NeNeTa]> byee!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[NeNeTa]> no me lo dice
<[NeNeTa]> lo hace
<[NeNeTa]> pasa a el login otra vez
<[NeNeTa]> me pide de nuevo el login
<[NeNeTa]> dejalo mimecar
<mimecar> ¿te suena haber instalado algún programa "raro"?
<mimecar> ese no es el comportamiento normal del login
<[NeNeTa]> »º« Tarrasquero »º« me comento una vez ke no todo el mundo puede llegar a usr linux, yo soy uno de esos ke nunca podran
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] intenta con el modo de recuperación
<[NeNeTa]> usar*
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: en las empresas se usa linux
<[NeNeTa]> no Thedemon007 hoy ya no
<[NeNeTa]> si pero yo no soy una empresa
<mimecar> pero trabajarás algún día
<[NeNeTa]> no teentiendo
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] Ooo se dio por vencida se la comio el pinguino jijijijji
<[NeNeTa]> te veo las tildes con carcteres
<mimecar> en un futuro tendrás que usar linux
<[NeNeTa]> gracias Thedemon007
<[NeNeTa]> xao
<mimecar> si no lo aprendes ahora lo harás en tu puesto de trabajo
<[NeNeTa]> un placer
<Thedemon007> chao
<CiberSlave> buenas noches
<[NeNeTa]> »º« mimecar »º« fosco_ , hola otra vez, deciros ke ahora si me dejo poner la pass
<mimecar> que ha cambiado?
<fosco_> ok, me alegro
<[NeNeTa]> y ke las 2 ultimas frases son neneta@neneta desktop:~$
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algo del sistema o funciona solo?
<fosco_> [NeNeTa]: ok, eso es que has entrado, ahora prueba lo mismo en el entorno grafico
<[NeNeTa]> perdonar pero el comentario fuera de lugar de Thedemon007 me hizo salir asi
<[NeNeTa]> en el entorno grafico me dice ke la sesion esta iniciada
<[NeNeTa]> pero m epide la pass
<[NeNeTa]> l apongo y no me deja hacer nada
<Thedemon007> que por culpa mia?
<[NeNeTa]> no todos somos tan listos como tu Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] si tu ya avias dicho antes que lo dejaran asi y broma mmm bien no importacia
<[NeNeTa]> 00:03 <Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] Ooo se dio por vencida se la comio el pinguino jijijijji
<[NeNeTa]> no iva de broma lo mio
<[NeNeTa]> no estoy de humor para bromas
<CiberSlave> que te ocurre neneta ?
<Thedemon007> mm ok estonces disculpa [NeNeTa] si te dije algo que no te gustaba
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] la maquina esta conectada a internet? ya tienes acceso a la consola no?
<[NeNeTa]> no me gusto , no , llevo 3 semanas intentando aprender de linux , me gustaria usarlo y solo me da ke problemas y lo unuco ke hago es molestar a todo dios , crees ke eso me gusta ¿?
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: todos los que empiezan tienen que preguntar
<eva> buufff no hay forma se me escapa configurar a mano esos parametros de alsa
<mimecar> eva: ¿todos los controles de alsamixer están subidos?
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: en el canal no se cobra por pregunta ni hay un límite
<mimecar> mientras pongas interes en aprender no hay problema
<CiberSlave> neneta, el que empieza pregunta, y el que pregunta lo hace para saber
<CiberSlave> que problema tienes?
<eva> si mimecar
<[NeNeTa]> lo se mimecar , pero me hace sentir mal
<mimecar> eva: incluso los que están "ocultos" a la derecha?
<[NeNeTa]> y encima ke se rian de mi
<Thedemon007> eva que tarjeta de audio tienes?
<eva> si tengo mu pocos...
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: que no te haga sentir mal
<mimecar> y si un usuario te molesta => /ignore usuario
<mimecar> y no te saldrá lo que ponga
<mimecar> eva: los que están ocultos a la derecha los has subido?
<eva> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<eva> si he ido a tope a la derecha y he hecho el movimiento tras pulsar F5
<[NeNeTa]> hace 2 años no sabia ni donde estaba la tecla "F" en un teclado porke nunc a tuve necesidad de tener uno delante , se ke todo se aprende , pero si encima de ke me cuestan las cosas , hay gente ke se toma los problemas d elos demas a risa , pues ke te digo!
<mimecar> eva: ¿no están con "mute" ninguno?
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: si se lo toman a risa no les hagas caso
<CiberSlave> chic@s, os puedo hacer una pregunta ? he descubierto el IRC hoy
<mimecar> si siguen molestando avisa a un operador de la sala en el canal #ubuntu-es-ops
<mimecar> en el canal nadie sabe todo
<CiberSlave> como puedo agregar salas de IRC al programa x-Chat de GNOME?
<eva> DC mode enable esta MM pero no hay forma de levantarlo
<mimecar> eva: pulsa 'm'
<Thedemon007> eva http://bydemon007.blogspot.com/2010/11/hacer-funcionar-el-microfono-el-netbook.html esto es lo que me funciono a mi
<fosco_> CiberSlave: es xchat o xchat-gnome?
<[NeNeTa]> no mimecar , se ke solo fue un comentario fuera de lugar , no era el momento mas oportuno para hacerlo
<mimecar> eso debería quitar el mute
<Tarrasquero>  /join #channel
<Thedemon007> eva chequea las fuentes tambien
<CiberSlave> fosco_, es xchat-gnome
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: si no preguntas o buscas en google no aprendes
<fosco_> CiberSlave: te recomiendo quitar ese y poner xchat en su lugar, es mucho más completo y configurable
<CiberSlave> ok fosco, voy a buscar su repositorio
<fosco_> no necesitas repositorio
<fosco_> está en el general
<CiberSlave> guay, voy a buscar
<CiberSlave> xChat IRC se llama, cierto?
<Thedemon007> si en el Synaptic lo consigues CiberSlave solo Xchat
<[NeNeTa]> lo primero ke he echo siempre ha sido buscar en google , pero no es tan facil por ahi .. si hasta a vosotros se os escapan cosas , dime tu a mi mimecar...
<[NeNeTa]> y pregunto y hago todo lo ke me dicen
<[NeNeTa]> talcual me lo dicen
<mimecar> claro que se pasan cosas
<mimecar> pero no hay 2 personas en el canal, hay 68
<[NeNeTa]> ke me kieres decir con eso¿?
<[NeNeTa]> soy paciente
<mimecar> que si uno no lo sabe lo sabrá otro
<CiberSlave> ya tengo instalado xChat IRC
<CiberSlave> mi pregunta es si para conectarme a alguna sala
<CiberSlave> por ejemplo, a IRC Hispano, necesito una cuenta en la web
<[NeNeTa]> no CiberSlave
<mimecar> CiberSlave: solo conectarte a un servidor del hispano
<[NeNeTa]> no hace falta
<CiberSlave> ok, gracias, es que soy nuevo y ando perdido por aquí
<Thedemon007> creo que depende del server si esta en freenode no hace falta pero si esta en otro que no se freenode creo que hara falta registrase
<CiberSlave> y podeis indicarme alguna web donde haya registradas bastantes direcciones de chats IRC ?
<mimecar> cada red es independiente
<omikron4> Crashbit: la aplicacion de recuperacion del grub solo se limitaba en el tema de la contraseña al que tuviera como unico usuario una carpeta en el home. ahora ya se dirige al usuario:1000 y si hay mas le hace un for usuario en $usuarios
<[NeNeTa]> lo ek si necesitaras es registrarte el kick para ke no te lo kiten , pero eso una vez dentro de el irc-hispano CiberSlave
<[NeNeTa]> ke*
<CiberSlave> gracias NeNeTa
<[NeNeTa]> has de hacerlo por web CiberSlave
<[NeNeTa]> http://www.irc-hispano.es/regnick
<Thedemon007> quras de cir el nick el kick es patada en ingles
<eva> Thedemon007 no es mi placa no me atrevo
<[NeNeTa]> kizas decir de cir también lo es
<Thedemon007> eva es el mismo modula hda_intel
<eva> mimecar se activo pero esta a cero y no lo puedo subir..
<CiberSlave> ya he registrado mi nick en IRC-hispano
<mimecar> ya has quitado el mute ?
<[NeNeTa]> pues y alo tiene CiberSlave
<[NeNeTa]> ya lo*
<eva> Thedemon007 si pero distinto codec
<CiberSlave> ;D
<eva> mimecar si ya no esta mute pero no da opcion a subir nivel
<Thedemon007> oie [NeNeTa] sigues molesta??
<[NeNeTa]> no
<mimecar> ok, no tienes ningún control de volumen con mute?
<[NeNeTa]> pero mejor no sigas con tus ironias por favor
<eva> Codec: Conexant CX20582 (Pebble) y tambien Codec: Intel Cantiga HDMI
<eva> exacto mimecar no hay mas
<mimecar> ¿que programa estas usando con el micrófono?
<CiberSlave> otra pequeña pregunta
<eva> skype o tambien el grabador de sonido de ubuntu
<CiberSlave> como se añaden canales IRC a este programa?
<mimecar> eva: en el control de volumen de gnome, ¿están todos los controles subidos?
<fosco_>  CiberSlave a que te refieres exactamente con "añadir canales"?
<CiberSlave> estoy un poco verde aun sobre el tema, quizá no me he explicado bien
<CiberSlave> quise decir añadir una red
<[NeNeTa]> bueno , se os ocurre a alguno como puedo iniciar ubuntu o ya no ¿?
<CiberSlave> es lo mismo que añadir un nuevo canal?
<fosco_> menu xchat - lista de redes - añadir
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: que has modificado para que te permita iniciar sesión desde consola
<eva> si tdo arriba
<[NeNeTa]> nada mimecar
<[NeNeTa]> ahora me dejo poner la pass
<eva> mimecar todo arriba...
<mimecar> de repente ha funcionado?
<dabor> CiberSlave, que programa estas usando?
<CiberSlave> xChat
<dabor> CiberSlave, una red contiene muchos canales
<eva> no m expliq bien, todos niveles arriba y sigue sin funcionar..
<[NeNeTa]> ahora me dejo poner la pass no m e pedia tiempo despues de reiniciar , tengo win en otra particion he de reiniciar para entrar con win2
<CiberSlave> pero aun no entiendo de esto mucho
<mimecar> eva: en la grabadora de sonido, mira si en las opciones del programa puedes elegir la fuente de entrada
<dabor> CiberSlave, mira el menu, xchat -lista de redes
<CiberSlave> yo hago una red, y  añado canales que encuentre en internet, esos que empiezan con # no?
<dabor> CiberSlave, las redes estas hechas
<fosco_> CiberSlave, los canales no "se encuentran por internet"
<CiberSlave> ahh, entiendo, están ya creados
<dabor> CiberSlave, y contienen canales
<eva> mimecar no, pero te aclaro una cosa...
<[NeNeTa]> CiberSlave cuando ests dentro de el hiçpano pon /list
<[NeNeTa]> y te saldra un listado de canales
<eva> el micro integrado de mi portatil no funciona, pero uno externo si
<CiberSlave> ok NeNeTa
<mimecar> eva: tienes abierta la grabadora?
<eva> y quiero el integrado porq si no pa q quiero un portatil?
<eva> si
<mimecar> pega golpecitos en el teclado y mira si las barras del nivel de sonido se mueven
<eva> que va si el nivel está en gris...
<[NeNeTa]> si no puedes con el xchat pork eno te lo permite el programilla , entra por web y alli lo haces CiberSlave
<[NeNeTa]> elijes canale sy los añades
<mimecar> eva: en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada
<mimecar> ahora no puedo iniciar la máquina virtual de ubuntu
<CiberSlave_> ya he entrado bien
<CiberSlave_> acabo de entender el concepto de redes y canales, gracias a todos
<eva> no te preocupes esto es para intentar ayudar no para solucionar, gracias
<mimecar> ese problema en mi ordenador no me ha pasado, no se que lo puede causar
<eva> y por algo estoy consultando por q yo no doy con ello...
<mimecar> lo primero es saber si el programa está usando alsa o pulse audio para el sonido
<dylan66> eva miraste en preferencias de sonido?
<eva> pero mimecar si lo saco te lo comentaré
<dylan66> ahi hay que elegir los microfonos
<mimecar> fosco_: te acuerdas como se accedía a las preferencias de gstreamer?
<fosco_> gstreamer-properties
<mimecar> ok, eva => gstreamer-properties
<mimecar> lanzalo con alt + f2
<eva> dylan66 tengo solo uno y esta a tope
<dylan66> en entrada
<eva> si
<dylan66> esta linea microfono uno y microcofono 2
<eva> no solo hay uno
<eva> mimecar cambio a alsa?
<dylan66> ahh
<mimecar> prueba a modificarlo
<[NeNeTa]> »º« mimecar »º« desde la consola despues de ke me salga esto ...neneta@neneta desktop:~$ puedo poner algun comando par ak eme abra el escrotorio?
<mimecar> startx
<mimecar> pero si has entrado desde consola, en login gráfico es igual
<[NeNeTa]> ahi me dice ke ya hay sesion iniciada y un stick verde pero me pide pass
<eva> mimecar tendre q reiniciar no?
<mimecar> eva: en principio no
<mimecar> [NeNeTa]: un stick verde?
<tucho> hola
<[NeNeTa]> si
<eva> pos en principio todo sigue igual ;-)
<[NeNeTa]> no se como definirlo
<tucho> mis mas cordiales saludos
<[NeNeTa]> hola tucho
<tucho> soy nuevo en esto
<[NeNeTa]> buenas noches
<tucho> como te llamas neneta
<[NeNeTa]> pue sneneta , no lo ves¿?
<tucho> bien
<tucho> usas linux?
<[NeNeTa]> eso kisiera ...
<tucho> de donde eres?
<mimecar> tucho: recuerda que el canal es de soporte, no de conversación normal
<[NeNeTa]> bohh te eximo d esaber eso , podras dormir ) ke todas las demas noches
<tucho> bien
<mimecar> para hablar usa el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<eva> "normal" ñec ñec
<eva> perdon no m aguante
<tucho> me explicas los comandos?
<CiberSlave> una pregunta
<CiberSlave> estoy intentando registrar este nick
<[NeNeTa]> si
<CiberSlave> pero utilizando el comando /msg, me dice que me lo va a registrar con el nickname NickServ
<[NeNeTa]> aki o en hispano¿?
<CiberSlave> aquí
<m4v> !registrar CiberSlave
<kubot> CiberSlave: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<tucho> bien. mis programas de oficina estan en ingles. como hago para traducirlos?
<CiberSlave> que eficiente kubot
<mimecar> tucho: ¿has instalado ubuntu en castellano?
<[NeNeTa]> los bots son asi CiberSlave
<tucho> si
<[NeNeTa]> XD
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado la sesión con el idioma "castellano" ?
<Thedemon007> cual el openoffice o libreoffice?
<xangua> sistema>administración>soporte de idiomas, instalas español tucho
<fosco_> tucho, sistema - administracion - soporte de idiomas, al abrirlo te dirá q el idioma está incompleto y que va a bajarse unos paquetes
<fosco_> dile que si y lo tendrás todo en castellano
<tucho> es el openoffice el que esta en ingles
<tucho> ok
<siniestro> hola
 * [NeNeTa] marcha , buenas noche sa tod@s
<CiberSlave> ya !!!
<CiberSlave> jajaja
<siniestro> hola
<dabor> tucho, instala el paquete español para openoffice
 * [NeNeTa] byeeee!!!
<siniestro> mi impresora no imprime
<siniestro> en ubuntu imprimia normal
<CiberSlave> ahora estoy registrado en freenode, que es por así decirlo donde están las redes y canales no?
<siniestro> pero en kubuntu no lo hace
<[NeNeTa]> »º« mimecar »º« fosco_ , gracias de nuevo por todo xao
<siniestro> la reconoce y todo pero cuando mano a imprimir no sale nada
<dabor> tucho, openoffice.org-l10n-es
<fosco_> CiberSlave, freenode es una red, formada por muchos servidores, y que alberga gran cantidad de canales
<dabor> CiberSlave, freenode es una red irc
<eva> tengo q descansar para trabajar gracias a todos...
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] te puedo decir algo y  no te enojas?
<CiberSlave> freenode es una de muchas redes que hay no?
<CiberSlave> dentro de cada red, están los canales, que es donde yo me conecto y que empiezan por # no?
<fosco_> CiberSlave, exacto, el IRC Hispano es otra red, formada por otros muchos servidores y que alberga otros cientos de canales
<renzo> Hola a todos
<Thedemon007> hola renzo
<renzo> alguien sabria decirme por q no puedo ver la pantalla completa de la pagina disney de juegos me pide q reinstale flas
<CiberSlave> Gracias por la aclaración fosco_y dabor
<renzo> pero no se cual ya me baje uno y nada desde la pagina
<Thedemon007> deberia de ser el primero
<fosco_> renzo, para instalar el flash abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<renzo> ahora fosco con este deveria estar?
<Thedemon007> cuando le das al boton inatalar complementos faltantes te apareceran tres y elige s el primero
<fosco_> perdon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<renzo> dise q no pudo instalar
<tucho> bien. ya esta descargando los paquetes del idioma castellano. gracias.
<fosco_> de nada tucho
<tucho> ahora quisiera probar mi web cam. ¿que hago?
<fosco_> tucho, abre un terminal y escribe esto: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> si te ves es que todo va bien
<Thedemon007> renzo estas actualizando o instalando un paquete del synaptic??
<fosco_> tucho, pero espera a que acabe lo de los idiomas
<renzo> fosco ya lo baje y nada,o ay q resetear
<fosco_> renzo, solo cierra y abre el navegador
<renzo> si pero siguo sin poder abrir la pagina y sigue saliendo q hay q actualisar adobe
<renzo> adobe flas player
<fosco_> dime la direccion a ver si yo puedo abrirla
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-17
<Thedemon007> y si le das al boton?
<renzo> http://www.disneylatino.com/plugin_flash/testflash.html
<Thedemon007> de instalar complementos?
<fosco_> renzo, esa web usa shockwave, una version antigua de flash que no tiene soporte en linux
<renzo> como si hasta ayer mis hijas podian entrar y jyugar
<renzo> como puedo hacer
<fosco_> en linux?
<renzo> si
<fosco_> pues no se, pero el shockwave no funciona en linux
<renzo> q garron
<Thedemon007> fosco_ yo pude ver las orejas
<renzo> yo no
<Thedemon007> estoy en linux ubuntu 10.10
<renzo> 10.04
<Thedemon007> pero esperate renzo voy a ver que paqutes flash tengo instalados y te digo para que los instales
<renzo> todos estos ultimos dias an estado jugando de lo mas bien
<renzo> ok
<Thedemon007> renzo tienes ubuntu de 32 bits o 64?
<renzo> 32
<renzo> desime lo q baya a instalar no afectara you tube?
<mimecar> si que afectará
<renzo> la verdad q con tantas cosas q hice en este dia y ayer ya no se si es 32 0 64
<renzo> nooooooo
<renzo> me digas mimecar
<mimecar> que crees que usa youtube para los vídeos...
<Thedemon007> pero hay un problema tengo el ubuntu de 64 bits y mi paquete de flash es de 64bits
<renzo> ok no hay drama
<renzo> 10.02.152.27
<renzo> ese es el q usa you tube
<mimecar> renzo: si te funciona en youtube te tiene que funcionar en cualquier página con flash
<Thedemon007> mm yo puedo ver los videos de youtube sin lios
<renzo> y por q no se puede con esta
<renzo> http://www.disneylatino.com/plugin_flash/testflash.html
<dabor> renzo, uname -a para saber
<renzo> esta en una vercion de adobe flas player
<Thedemon007> renzo puedes instalar el firefox con wine es lo que yo hice para abrir una pag que no me abria
<Thedemon007> el firefox de windows claro
<renzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581381/
<renzo> como se  hace
<Thedemon007> es el de 32 bits
<Thedemon007> te descargas el firefox de la pagina de firefox pero para windows
<renzo> a entinedo
<renzo> aber
<renzo> y sosn compatibles en ubuntu los dos?
<renzo> pueden correr los dos me refiero
<Thedemon007> si pero con wine
<renzo> como es eso
<renzo> ok
<nicolasprieto91> hola tengo problemas con eclipse en ubuntu 10.10
<Thedemon007> tienes instalado wine?
<Thedemon007> revisa en aplicaciones debe aparecer Wine si lo tienes instalado renzo
<renzo> si tengo ya lo baje ahora como hago
<renzo> ya tengo instalado wine
<renzo> te desia q ya beje firefox para windows
<renzo> ahora como sigo
<renzo> estoi configurando winw como sigo
<renzo> wine
<Thedemon007> si creo que tendras que bajarlo de softfonic porq de la pagina de firefox
<Thedemon007> no mas deja bajar el de linux
<Thedemon007> http://firefox-2.softonic.com/
<renzo> ya baje ell firefox
<renzo> el tema es como sigo con wine
<Thedemon007> ahora abre el instalador y instala normal como en windows
<renzo> no se como
<dabor> firefox para windows en linux, nunca jamás !!!
<tucho> hola. ya descargo los paquetes. ¿que opcion le pongo en entrada de teclado? ibus.
<dabor> totalmente innecesario
<Thedemon007> dale segundo clic debe aparecer ..
<[NeNeTa]> bueno , ceo ke esto ya es lo ultimo , puse como me comento mimecar el comando starx y me salio todo esto .....Fatal server error server is already active for display 0 if server is no longer runining, remove /temp/.X0-lock and start again
<renzo> no existe forma q pueda abrir una pagina lo rraro era q hasta ayer o antes de ayer mis hijas jugaban lo mas bien si no tenis wiondows
<Thedemon007> dabor es que no deja ultilizar una pagina que tiene flash
<[NeNeTa]> alguien me puede decir ke significa ?
<Thedemon007> renzo segundo clic en el instalador y Abri con wine
<dabor> Thedemon007, muy mal diseñada esa página
<renzo> no ,e sal abrir con
<dabor> Thedemon007, aunque estoy probando y me deja verla perfectamente
<renzo> dabor q ubuntu tenes
<Thedemon007> dabor ees esta http://www.disneylatino.com/plugin_flash/testflash.html
<renzo> yo tengo 10.04
<dabor> Thedemon007, si ahi estoy
<dabor> se ve perfecto
<renzo> no
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] es que el x ya esta iniciado tienes que detenerlo primero
<tucho> mis programas de oficina siguen en ingles.
<renzo> http://www.disneylatino.com/plugin_flash/testflash.html
<renzo> esta es la q no puedo abrir
<dabor> renzo, la veo perfectamente
<[NeNeTa]> como Thedemon007 ?
<tucho> ?
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] has el comando: sudo service gdm stop
<dabor> renzo primero parece un comprobador y despues te deja entrar a la web
<renzo> pues me podes ayudar por q e instalado 10.04 y no lo puedo ver
<[NeNeTa]> despues de todo lo ek me dice ?
<renzo> no me dis q tengo  seguir el enlace de adobe flas player
<[NeNeTa]> ke*
<renzo> t bajarlo
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] ya lo hiciste el comando: sudo service gdm stop
<renzo> depronto se pudo abrir
<renzo> gracias
<dabor> renzo, que error te da? porque entiendo que youtube te funciona bien
<[NeNeTa]> no Thedemon007 , h ede reiniciar ael pc para pober abrir ubuntu
<renzo> aber ahora boy a probar
<dabor> renzo, entonces solo tenias que esperar que cargue el flash
<[NeNeTa]> despues de ese comando ke he de hacer ¿?
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] mm ok esntoces te digo que debes de hacer despues
<tucho> sobre mi web cam. hice el comando y sale que no se halla el paquete cnesse.
<renzo> si ya esta muchas gracias
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] este comando: sudo service gdm start
<renzo> a todos utds
<renzo> y no c por q pues si esta todo bien respecto a las demas paginas
<tucho> ayuda
<renzo> gracias nuebamente
<renzo> m,e despido
<[NeNeTa]> y ya me saldra el escritorio¿?
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] y listo deberia salirte el escritorio
<tucho> mi web cam es nueva. hoy la compre. vino con Cd. como hago para tenerla funcional?
<[NeNeTa]> esos dos comandos despueds del startx , no Thedemon007 ¿?
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] no solo esos dos  y ya
<tucho> ayudenme.
<tucho> thedemon007. me ayudas. por favor.
<tucho> quiero usar mi web cam.
<Thedemon007> tucho ok has el comando:
<Thedemon007> perate
<Thedemon007> no bayas ha hacer el comando perate es decir que esperes un momento
<[NeNeTa]> m ehas confundicdo con es arespuesta Thedemon007 , a ver , ke me aclare, pongo el startx y acontinuacion el "sudo service gdm stop" y despues el "sudo service gdm start" , es asi ¿?
<tucho> je je
<dabor> tucho, cuando compramos hard nuevo, antes que nada hay que averiguar si está soportado en linux
<tucho> parece que no
<Thedemon007> [NeNeTa] no solo pones el "sudo service gdm stop" y despues el "sudo service gdm start"
<Thedemon007> tucho con la cam nectada has este comando: sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<[NeNeTa]> vale gracias Thedemon007 xao , y siento lo de antes
<[NeNeTa]> adios
<Thedemon007> luego pastea lo que te salio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tucho> es un teravare y ahora veo queen requisitos esta intel celeron pentium. cosa que no tengo.
<dabor> tucho, eso no importa
<dabor> tucho, es el requerimiento minimo
<tucho> bueno. es una tienda conocida y me dieron 7 dias de prueba.
<dabor> tucho, ejecuta lsusb para verificar si la reconoce
<tucho> asi que la puedo cambiar por otra cosa
<tucho> cual es el comando completo?
<Thedemon007> tucho mejor es el comando que te di
<Thedemon007> sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<tucho> lo hice pero no encuentra el paquete chesse
<dabor> tucho, nada que ver
<dabor> tucho ese comando te tiene que mostrar el hardware
<tucho> sudo lsusb -v | grep -E
<dabor> tucho, cheese es un software
<tucho> ok
<Thedemon007> no el comando completo es: sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<Thedemon007> con sudo lsusb -v | grep -E no te va a salir nada
<tucho> listo
<tucho> ya acepto
<Thedemon007> patea lo que slio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tucho> la orden cheese del programa chesse
<tucho> ahora como hago para tomar fotos.
<tucho> ?
<Thedemon007> ya funciona tucho?
<tucho> dice que no se puede abrir el visor
<tucho> estoy abriendo el digi-kam
<tucho> ya entre al digikam. esta en ingles.
<tucho> como la habilito? demon
<dabor> tucho, digikam es para administrar fotos
<tucho> ops
<dabor> tucho, que yo sepa no trabaja con webcam
<tucho> este chat irc. permite video?
<Thedemon007> mm do se tucho no he usado ese programa recien baje el cheese y me funciona bien con una cam integrada:
<Thedemon007> ID eb1a:2771 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<tucho> lo tengo
<tucho> muchas gracias demon
<Thedemon007> te funciono tucho?
<tucho> si.
<tucho> lo que me preocupa es el idioma de la oficina. sigue en ingles.
<dabor> tucho, estas usando kubuntu?
<Thedemon007> que raro nombre para un programa de camaras no? Queso jajjaja
<tucho> nop
<tucho> ubuntu
<dabor> tucho, te preguntaba por lo del digikam que es de KDE
<tucho> ah
<tucho> yo tengo el gnome
<tucho> entonces. sera compatible.
<Thedemon007> tucho http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/119046
<tucho> me descargue por que era soportado por canonical.
<Thedemon007> si los programas de kde se pueden correr en gnome pero descargan unas librerias extras
<Thedemon007> y consumen un poco mas de recursos
<Thedemon007> tucho http://www.kriptus.com/ubuntu-cambiar-el-lenguaje-del-interface-de-openoffice/
<Thedemon007> y si el idioma no ha cambiado vamos a Tools >> Options >> Languaje Settings >> Languages y en User Interface, seleccionamos Spanish(Spain).
<tucho> listo. la terminal hizo su trabajo. y nada. ¿no hay que reiniciar la PC?
<Thedemon007> mm me imagino que no y no te aparece el idioma en las opciones de lenguaje?
<Thedemon007> de cual de las dos paginas le seguieste las intruciones? tucho
<tucho> si. le pongo castellano luego esta español y por ultimo el ingles. que no se lo puede suprimir.
<Thedemon007> pero ya por lo menos te sale en español el office no?
<tucho> parece que debo cerrar sesion y volver luego a ingresar.
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<Thedemon007> (؟)
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<Thedemon007> Buenas noches SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Thedemon007, \o
<tucho> hola
<tucho> aqui de nuevo
<tucho> listo
<tucho> ya lo tengo en español
<tucho> pasando a otro punto.
<tucho> me gusta la programacion
<tucho> me descargue varios paquetes para eso.
<tucho> y tengo algunos textos.
<tucho> supongo que tu Demon eres programador.
<tucho> chau.
<Thedemon007> No tucho no soy programador chau
<Thedemon007> alguien ha probado un kernel daily?
<Thedemon007> de aca http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ ??
<mauricio> kernel daily??
<mauricio> xd
<mauricio> con eso recibes un kernel panic daily jejej
<Thedemon007> si salen a diario constantemente
<Thedemon007> mm quien sabe tu no lo has probado jjejeje
<mauricio> jajaja hoy me dio risa lo q dijo alguien, dijo que windows vista era lo mejor, y que ie9 era genial, o mas bien dijo maravilloso
<mauricio> XDDDD
<Thedemon007> XD
<mauricio> y lo mejor es q en su otra pc tiene ubuntu. WTF????
<Thedemon007> para que son los kernels linux-backports??
<Thedemon007> mm ya me dijieron el el canal debian: Un Backport es la acci?n de hacer modificaciones o crear un parche a un software con una versi?n mas antigua que la existent
<Thedemon007> pero veran Un Backport es la acci?n de hacer modificaciones o crear un parche a un software con una versi?n mas antigua que la existent
<Thedemon007> aff sorry me equivoque bueno veran: tengo el kernel 2.6.35-27-generic y no he actualizado porque las versiones mas recientes no me dejan ultilizar el wifi es un 3dsp
<Thedemon007> si actualizo y instalo los Backport de wireless y net es posible que pueda usar el wifi?
<iznogud> ubuntu-uy
<xangua> yo diría que mejor actualices tu versión de ubuntu en vez de ir haciéndolo a pedazos Thedemon007
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> alguien =)
<Thedemon007> Hola Estrellita
<Estrellita> tengo un problema
<mauricio> que dicen, me correra el gta san andreas en un netbook con wine?
<Thedemon007> mm no se decirte mauricio
<Estrellita> corro un juego en java desde la consola y al minuto se cierra solo
<Estrellita> me dice aborted
<Thedemon007> busca en google a ver
<Estrellita> abortado
<Estrellita> utiliz este comando java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp MinecraftSP.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Thedemon007> Estrellita mm no tengo mucha experiencia con java pero en la consola te sale un error?
<Estrellita> si dice abortado
<Thedemon007> no mas eso?
<Estrellita> voy a copiar en pastebin
<Estrellita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581414/
<mauricio> parece que si corre el gta en wine, veamos si la aguanta mi netbook
<Estrellita> es un juego en java de un minero
<Estrellita> quizas no pueda correrlo mi pc
<Estrellita> nose cuales son los requerimientos
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> mauricio debes de tener aceleración 3d
<Estrellita> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 7.9GB, 91.6% free] disk[Total: 47.6GB, 53.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI87681: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<mauricio> Thedemon007: claro, si tengo compiz tengo 3d
<Estrellita> debo actualizar la pc para correr el juego?
<Estrellita> o es un error del sistema
<Thedemon007> mm ok estonces cuando vayas a correr el juego pon los efectos en normal para que corra mejor
<Thedemon007> Estrellita a un no se decirte pero me imagino que prodrias correr el juego con ese harwared
<mauricio> sip
<torrento> pone java -jar nobredetuarchiv.jar
<Estrellita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581414/
<Estrellita> este es
<Estrellita> quiero jugarlo :(
<Thedemon007> Estrllita revisa el log /home/estrellita/Downloads/hs_err_pid3737.log y ponlo en pastebin a ver
<torrento> estas poniendo ejecutar el archivo como un programa?
<Estrellita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581421/
<Estrellita> si
<Estrellita> le marque la opcion
<Thedemon007> Estrellita eso es lo que dice el archivo hs_err_pid3737.log ??
<Estrellita> el juego corre por un minuto luego se quita
<Thedemon007> el log esta en tu carpeta Downloads
<Estrellita> no lo coloque mal
<torrento> estrellita los juegos java se ejecutan con java -jar
<Estrellita> voy
<torrento> java -jar MinecraftSP.jar   es todo si tenes el java bien instalado
<Estrellita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581422/
<Estrellita> ok
<torrento> yo que vos hago esto
<torrento> que distro tenes?
<torrento> 10.10?
<Estrellita> si
<mauricio> torrento: SOLUCIONASTE LO DE YOUTUBE?
<mauricio> sorry por lascaps
<torrento> instalate el kernel de lucid
<torrento> y correlo desde ahy
<Estrellita> ya esta corriendo dejame ver si dura
<torrento> tu kernel no esta cargando un cuadro del modulo java
<Estrellita> se sale
<torrento> si mauricio
<Estrellita> los iento apenas tengo 4 dias con ubuntu
<Estrellita> me enrredo un poco
<mauricio> torrento: excelente
<torrento> escribistes java -jar MinecraftSP.jar?
<Estrellita> si
<Estrellita> cargo pero cuando carga el modulo del juego se sale
<mauricio> Estrellita: me paso lo mismo hace unos dias
<torrento> par ami reinstall java o intalate otro kernel
<Estrellita> como lo solucionastes mauricio
<Estrellita> yo no conosco casi nada sobre ubuntu es nuevo para mi
<mauricio> Estrellita: no pude :(
<torrento> mauricio-->hay que borrar todo el historial los cookies etc y youtube vuelve a andar
<Estrellita> vale
<torrento> estrellita dejame buscar
<Estrellita> antes usaba freeBSD no es tan bonico como ubuntu pero corria el juego =)
<mauricio> torrento: iba a decir que instalaras el flash player beta que corrigen el error
<mauricio> pero bue
<torrento> no mauricio hice todo hasta instale flash players viejos
<torrento> es eso
<mauricio> solo probaste con FF?
<Thedemon007> Estrellita has este comando: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa
<Thedemon007> aff te lo pasteo
<Estrellita> ya
<Thedemon007> Estrellita http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581426/
<Estrellita> listo
<torrento> estrellita tu problema es este
<torrento> tenes que instalar un java mas antiguo , tipo el 5.0
<Estrellita> mmmmm
<torrento> y desistalar el 6
<torrento> ya lo lei
<torrento> te falla el java
<Estrellita> como lo hago
<Estrellita> remove
<torrento> demon te lo esta diciendo
<Estrellita> apt-get purge java
<Estrellita> ok
<torrento> sep
<torrento> purge
<torrento> despues add ppa de deamon
<torrento> e install
<Estrellita> pero creo que purge java esta mal
<Thedemon007> creo que ya la añadiste no estrellita?? hiciste los comando que te mande en el pastebin no?
<Estrellita> si
<Estrellita> ahora que hago ?
<torrento> hace lo que te dice deamon
<Estrellita> bien
<Estrellita> ustedes son increibles saben ams que google
<torrento> je
<Estrellita> ahora que hago amigo demon
<Thedemon007> mm bueno yo opino instalar la ultima versión de java con sudo aptitude upgrade
<torrento> demon solo te esta diciendo, 1 purgas el java 2 aniadis el repositorio ppa  3 lo instalas de nuevo  4 yo aporto mejor instalar una version vieja
<torrento> no demon
<torrento> que instale una antigua
<torrento> lei que funca el 5
<Thedemon007> primero intenta lo que dice torrento el tiene mas experiencia
<torrento> jajajajajajaa
<torrento> naaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Estrellita> espera
<Estrellita> no hago el sudo aptitude upgrade
<torrento> no!!!
<torrento> solo purgastes
<torrento> no?
<Estrellita> ok
<Estrellita> solo hise
<Estrellita> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa
<Estrellita> sudo apt-get update
<Estrellita> mas nada
<Thedemon007> ok habre el sinaptic
<Estrellita> ok
<torrento> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<torrento> yo probaria 5
<Estrellita> copio ese comando
<Thedemon007> si
<Estrellita> pero no deberia ser apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java6-jr
<Estrellita> instalo otra vez el 6
<torrento> eso es a tu criterio
<Estrellita> probare con el 5
<torrento> mejor dale al 6
<torrento> PARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<torrento> ordenemosnos
<Estrellita> ok
<torrento> reinstala java 6
<torrento> como ultima opcion
<torrento> probas el 5
<torrento> ok?
<torrento> ;)
<Estrellita>  paquete sun-java6-jdk no está disponible
<torrento> sudo su  pone tu clave y busca en synaptic jdk y jrd
<torrento> jre digo
<torrento> jeje
<Estrellita> openjdk-6-jre
<Estrellita> ese
<torrento> sep
<torrento> los dos
<torrento> jdk y jre
<m4v> torrento: dale menos al enter, y escribí en oraciones, que el bot te puede mutear
<torrento> ok bebe
<Estrellita> ya estan instalados
<torrento> proba ejecutar de nuevo el juego
<Thedemon007> prueba abrir en juego
<Estrellita> igual :(
<torrento> bas a tener que googlear para buscar un viejo java
<Estrellita> ok
<Estrellita> desistalo ese
<Estrellita> desinstale todo jejeje
<Estrellita> lo que se llama java librerias y todo
<Guest37798> Estrellita Hola, que edad tenes?
<Thedemon007> EStrellita listo
<Thedemon007> EStrellita aca esta como instalas el 5 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581432/
<Estrellita> gracias pero estaba en este http://tryout-chen.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntu-jdk5-installationsetup-for.html
<Estrellita> tengo 17 casi 18
<Guest37798> ah
<Guest37798> De que pais sos Estrellita?
<Estrellita> soy de la isla de Bonaire
<Guest37798> ah
<Guest37798> que lindo
<Estrellita> Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic |
<Thedemon007> mm ese tuto tambien sirve estrellita
<Estrellita> bien que bien
<Thedemon007> Gues Estrellita es mia :) jajajjaja no es broma
<Estrellita> jejeje
<Estrellita> mi conex es muy lenta
<Estrellita> apenas logra 120kB/s
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<Estrellita> ustedes de seguro tienen teras por segundo
<Estrellita> 2.5tB/s Oo
<Thedemon007> jajjajajjaja nah
<Thedemon007> entonces bajarse una iso de ubuntu duraria menos de un segundo jajjajajjaa
<Guest37798> Estrellita que tal el lugar, mucha poblacion?
<Estrellita> me tardaria mas ami cargar google en links que a ti bajar una imagen de ubuntu
<Estrellita> Guest37798, somos menos de 12 mil habitantes
<Guest37798> uh
<Thedemon007> ssi aca hay como 98 usuarios Guest37798 en esta sala jajajjajaj
<Guest37798> buenom, muy tranquilo el lugar
<eziman> justo que a mi cielo le faltaban Estrellitas
<eziman> conseguí una!
<Guest37798> Estrellita y que haces ahi, estudias algo de informatica?
<Estrellita> estudio fisica
<Estrellita> segundo semestre voy
<Guest37798> ah
<Estrellita> fisica nuclear
<Guest37798> bien!
<Guest37798> oO
<Guest37798> justo ahora que se necesitas fisicos
<Guest37798> nucleares
<Guest37798> ahaha
<Estrellita> muy pocos les gusta la carrera
<Guest37798> si
<Estrellita> es facinante pero muchos le temen pienzan que es dificil
<Guest37798> pero tiene mucho futuro
<Guest37798> mi padre  estudiaba Ingenieria y luego gano una beca para fisica nuclear
<Guest37798> pero no siguio
<Estrellita> que mala suerre
<Estrellita> es una gran carrera
<Guest37798> empezo otra carrera y la termino
<Guest37798> se dio cuenta que le gustaba otra cosa
<Guest37798> quedo a unas 8 materias de terminar Ing.
<Guest37798> luego se recibio de la otra cerrera
<Xago> hola amigos...cómo es que se llama la aplicación para bajar música. Pero no me refiero a Limewire....algo así como "Freask...."...no la puedo encontrar :(
<Guest37798> amule
<Guest37798> ?
<Xago> nop :P
<Guest37798> :S
<Guest37798> no sep
<jamesjedimaster> frostwire
<Xago> esa :D
<Thedemon007> Estrellita como va la descarga cuanto falra?
<Xago> gracias jamesjedimaster
<Thedemon007> que red utiliza frostwire?
<Estrellita> Thedemon007, no me funciono
<Estrellita> ahora estoy haciendo un upgrade
<Guest37798> Estrellita, tenes fb?
<Estrellita> fb?
<Guest37798> facebook
 * eziman Away ON
<m4v> che, el canal de charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, por favor continuen ahí sin ocupar este.
<Thedemon007> si utiliza la misma gnutella puedes utilizar gitf creo que se llama
<Estrellita> no para mi eso es perder el tiempo
<Guest37798> ah
<Guest37798> si yo tp tengo
<Estrellita> adema ssoy muy hermosa para usar esa red
<Guest37798> no soy el unico loco
<Guest37798> ja
<Guest37798> bueno esta bien
<Guest37798> :P
<m4v> por favor, respeten el /topic :(
<Estrellita> no funciono
<Thedemon007> Estrellita entonces has el sudo aptitude upgrade
<Estrellita> ya :(
<Estrellita> mira
<Thedemon007> si no te handa has el sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Thedemon007> y luego el mismo: sudo aptitude upgrade
<Estrellita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581442/
<Estrellita> sera que quite unas librerias que no debi
<xangua> Estrellita: usas openjkd o el java de oracle¿¿
<Estrellita> open
<Estrellita> solo quiero correr minecraft =(
<dzup2> !aptitude
<kubot> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dzup2> !apt-get
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<xangua> pss openjdk no soporta todas las características de java y simplemente el juego que has tratado de correr toda la tarde, lo tengas que correr con java
<Thedemon007> mm no se y intentado abrirlo segundo clic abrir con openjdk
<Estrellita> !ok
<kubot> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Estrellita> salio java 5.0 con click segundario
<Estrellita> voy a probar
<Thedemon007> si dale a ver
<Estrellita> no me acostumbro mucho a los escritorios graficos
<Estrellita> igual se cierra
<Estrellita> ahora con open 6
<Estrellita> tampoco
<Estrellita> suro mas el 5
<Thedemon007> tambien creo que esta el open 7
<Estrellita> vale es imposible
<Estrellita> solo servia con mi freeBSD
<Estrellita> el presio del cambio jeje
<xangua> jum :S
<Thedemon007> Estrellita y el exe puede ser que te sirva con wine
<xangua> y más jum :S
<Estrellita> si
<Estrellita> pero es un jar
<Estrellita> no un exe
<Thedemon007> no en la pagina te bajas el exe
<Thedemon007> el que es para windows
<Estrellita> dejame ver
<Thedemon007> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<Estrellita> si
<Thedemon007> Estrellita creo que tambien puedes buscar acerca del java de freeBSD y compilarlo en ubuntu http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/java/jdk16/
<Thedemon007> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/java/linux-sun-jre16/
<Estrellita> ya casi termino
<dzup2> pero quien dice que linux puede correr linux?
<dzup2> como que compilar en un linux algo de freebsd (unix like)  ???  que le pasa a esta gente?
<dzup2> linux no es unix metancelo en la cabeza!
<Thedemon007> pero se prodria compilar no? dzup2
<Luck> cual es la diferencia ? dzup2
<Thedemon007> freebsd corre aplicaciones de linux dzup2
<dzup2> si, pero no es lomismo
<dzup2> freebsd "emula" linux
<dzup2> algo asi como java
<dzup2> y no creo que el kernel de debian basado en freebsd sea lo mismo que usar freebsd
<dzup2> ...nunca lo he usado, pero hacer eso es como tratar de meter un cubo en un circulo, nomas no se puede.
<dzup2> ...aunque si uso freebsd todos los dias, pero ...un linux como ubuntu ...hmm tratar de meterlo en un unix como freebsd ...bha que loco ...es como meterle a un solaris heh
<Thedemon007> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es_ES.ISO8859-1/articles/linux-users/software.html
<Thedemon007> Estrellita sigues hay?
<Estrellita> si =(
<Thedemon007> ya bajaste el exe?
<Estrellita> na no funciono
<Estrellita> me rindo ppor hoy
<Estrellita> gracias eres un amor =)
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok ;)
<Thedemon007> ;-)
<dzup2> Thedemon007: pero eso es freebsd, en primer lugar si compilas algo de freebsd BSD para ser exacto, dudo mucho que te funcione en linux
<dzup2> usan otro metodo para "hablar" con el kernel
<dzup2> ademas tu linux (debian, ubuntu, redhat, etc) NO es BSD mucho menos UNIX
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/YXehS5vR alguien me ayuda con eso
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/YXehS5vR alguien me ayuda con eso
<x-ip> es muy loco tu pastebin dannyLopez68
<x-ip> onda
<x-ip> tenes un dispositivo serie
<x-ip> y estas tratando de leer data de ahi
<x-ip> pero estas tirando en un pastein los errores que viste,,,,
<x-ip> tu pregunta esta mal formulada
<x-ip> EOF
<dannyLopez68> x-ip: no ni idea
<dannyLopez68> hice un upgrade y me tiro eso
<jose> amigos alguno de ustedes sabe si existe un programa para ubuntu 10.10 que grabe las pulsaciones del teclado como un keylogger
<jose> Holaaaa
<jose> hay alguien
<jose> ??
<elvin> buenas noches
<jose> hola
<elvin> alguien me puede ayudar con mi webcam
<elvin> ?
<elvin> hola jose.
<elvin> que tal?
<arp-> hola
<elvin> hi
<arp-> que webcam es?
<arp-> USB?¿
<jose> hola yo estoy con un problema del tvtime
<elvin> esta integrada
<elvin> en la laptop
<elvin> la he usado bien
<elvin> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> aja..
<elvin> ahorita estoy en una video llamada con skype
<elvin> y no funciona
<elvin> ya reinicié 3 veces y nada.
<arp-> configuraste skype para usarla
<arp-> ?
<elvin> la he estado usando sin problemas anteriormente
<arp-> ah
<elvin> y hasta ahorita tengo este problema
<arp-> um
<jose> amigo tengo un problema con el tvtime, el programa me funciona perfectamente bien pero cuando lo cierro el audio de la tv sigue sonando y no se como apagarlo?????
<elvin> así que previamente debió haber estado configurada.
<arp-> revisaste la configuracion de Skype a ver si aparece
<elvin> la buscaré.
<arp-> jose:  si
<arp-> jose: es un problema comun de tvtime
<arp-> una de las soluciones es
<jose> y como se arregla?
<arp-> hacer un scrip lanzador , que ejecute primero la activacion del audio de la sintonizadora, luego el tvtime
<arp-> y por ultimo al salir, lo ponga en mudo
<elvin> pues como que no aparece la cámara
<elvin> la busco en dispositivos de video, y en donde dice prueba no me sale nada.
<arp-> elvin:
<arp-> abre una terminal y pon: lsusb
<elvin> ya lo hice arp
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que sale?
<elvin> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<elvin> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<elvin> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<elvin> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<elvin> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<elvin> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp.
<arp-> um
<Vsg21> :O
<arp-> elvin: anda a controladores de hardware
<arp-> debe ofrecerte un controlador genrico
<elvin> donde está controladores de hardware?
<arp-> Sistema o Administracion
<Vsg21> a punto de ir a dormir pero antes  a bajar ports :\
<dzup> vete a tu widows troll
<arp-> jjaja
<elvin> arp, en controladores adicionales?
<elvin> esa es la opción que me aparece.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> revisa ahi
<elvin> aparece: Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<elvin> y
<elvin> Controlador inalámbrico Broadcom STA
<elvin> solo esos.
<arp-> nop
<arp-> raro che
<arp-> volve a revisar si la detecta ahora
<arp-> el Skype
<elvin> ya lo hice, y no la detecta aun.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> actualizaste de casualidad?
<elvin> si
<elvin> lo del gestor de actualizaciones automáticas?
<elvin> y según veo tampoco el micrófono me funciona.
<arp-> puede ser
<arp-> mira te recomiendo que googles por el numero de ID de tu webcam
<arp-> hay post relacionados a esa falla de que no la detecta
<elvin> ok
<elvin> gracias
<elvin> lo buscaré
<arp-> simplemente pon en Google
<arp-> 413c:8160 Ubuntu
<arp-> y listo
<elvin> ok
<elvin> arp, no se que buscar precisamente
<elvin> allí no veo la cam
<arp-> ese ID es relacionado a la cam
<elvin> lo buscaré mañana
<elvin> ya me dio sueño y se me está pegando el inter.
<elvin> igual gracias arp.
<elvin> buenas noches.
<fosco_> buenos días
<Bohr> hola
<Bohr> vengo cabreadito
<Bohr> ayer decidí actualizar a la versión 11.04 de Ubuntu
<Bohr> ya había leído que ubuntu ya no es gnome, pero no podía imaginar que mi dropbox se iría a la mierda
<Bohr> chicos, por favor, decidme qué ventajas encontráis a unity
<Bohr> y dadme alguna razón para que no migre a otro SO que emplee GNOME
<fosco_> para empezar unity se ejecuta sobre gnome
<fosco_> lo que cambia es la interfaz de usuario
<fosco_> de todas maneras he de decir que a mi tampoco me gusta mucho unity
<Bohr> fosco_ ¿y por qué algunas aplicaciones han dejado de funcionar? ¿tú lo sabes?
<fosco_> lo que yo he podido comprobar todo me ha funcionado correctamente
<Bohr> antes utilizaba un servicio de almacenamiento en la nube que se llama dropbox
<fosco_> pero ubuntu 11.04 y el unity que lleva es software en desarrollo, se da por hecho que algunas cosas van a fallar
<Bohr> estaba integrado con el escritorio de ubuntu e iba realmente bien
 * alexneb se pone away... a programar!!
<Bohr> ya, pero si el problema es de ubuntu lo arreglarán
<Bohr> sin embargo, si el problema es que dropbox no reconoce la nueva interfaz, creo que no harán nada
<fosco_> para dudas concretas sobre la version de desarrollo de ubuntu tienes el canal #ubuntu+1
<fosco_> quizá alli puedan responderte mejor
<Bohr> ay, no conocía ese canal
<Bohr> voy a ver
<Bohr> gracias fosco_
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Bohr> hola
<luckatoni> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola luckatoni Bohr
<Bohr> ¿qué tal?
<erAbuelo> pasando el rato ;)
<Bohr> jeje, yo con líos de actualizaciones
<Bohr> probando el nuevo ubuntu 11.04
<CiberSlave> hola, alguien me puede resolver una duda ?
<erAbuelo> como no digas cual dificilmente
<Bohr> yo no creo que pueda, pero tal vez alguien te eche un cable
<CiberSlave> mirad
<CiberSlave> estaba intentando instalar firefox 4 en ubuntu
<CiberSlave> pero se me instala un navegador llamado Namoroka Web Browser
<CiberSlave> qué es ?
<Bohr> ¿?
<fosco_> CiberSlave, eso es firefox4
<fosco_> nombre clave namoroka
<Bohr> ah, pues no tenía ni idea
<CiberSlave> ahh
<CiberSlave> entonces he instalado firefox 4, pero con el nombre namoroka no?
<fosco_> asegurate mirando en el menu ayuda - acerca de
<CiberSlave> ok fosco_, gracias por la aclaración
<pupilo> fosco_ sera que me puedes ayudar quisiera instalar google gadgets en ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> pupilo, y cual es el problema?
<pupilo> el problema es que pongo esto apt-get install ﻿google-gadgets-gtk y me sale esto E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<pupilo> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<fosco_> pusiste sudo delante?
<pupilo> cuando pongo sudo me sale esto sudo] password for jose: Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias       Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ﻿google-gadgets-gtk
<fosco_> en que version de ubuntu estas?
<pupilo> 10.10
<fosco_> pues debería estar el paquete, vamos a revisar los repositorios
<fosco_> ejecuta gksu software-properties-gtk
<fosco_> asegurate de que el repositorio "universe" está marcado
<pupilo> alli ya esta marcado
<fosco_> vamos a buscarlo: apt-cache search google
<fosco_> a ver que paquetes encuentra
<pupilo> me salen estos
<pupilo> libggadget-1.0-0b - Google Gadgets main library
<pupilo> libggadget-1.0-dev - Google Gadgets main development files
<pupilo> libggadget-gtk-1.0-0b - Google Gadgets GTK+ library
<pupilo> libggadget-gtk-1.0-dev - Google Gadgets GTK+ development files
<pupilo> libggadget-qt-1.0-0b - Google Gadgets Qt library
<pupilo> libggadget-qt-1.0-dev - Google Gadgets Qt development files
<fosco_> no lo pegues aquí, simplemente mira como se llaman los paquetes e instala el que sea
<fosco_> si no te aclaras pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que pueda verlo
<pupilo> como se que paquete instalas??
<fosco_> el que se llame parecido al que estabas buscando
<pupilo> ok
<erAbuelo> volvere ;)
<pupilo> no se puede fosco_ me sale lo mismo
<pupilo> no hay otra forma?
<fosco_> no puede ser que apt lo encuentre y luego no pueda instalarlo
<fosco_> debes estar poniendo mal el nombre
<pupilo> lo puse asi
<pupilo> sudo apt-get install Google Gadgets GTK+ library
<fosco_> no hombre
<fosco_> eso es la descripcion del paquete
<fosco_> usa el centro de software, pon en el buscador google gadgets, así te será más sencillo
<pupilo> no tengo el centro de software
<fosco_> como que no?
<fosco_> no usas ubuntu?
<pupilo> en el 8.04 si lo tenia
<pupilo> si claro que estoy en ubunru
<fosco_> si usas ubuntu tienes el centro de software
<fosco_> está en el menu aplicaciones
<pupilo> pop pues no esta
<fosco_> pues abre un terminal y escribe software-center
<pupilo> como te digo en la vercion 8.04 si la tenia
<fosco_> que yo recuerde en la version 8 aun no existia el centro de software
<pupilo> pues yo si la tenia
<fosco_> ok
<noseasasi> ginpn si es sólo editor q respete resaltado C vale desde nano a Geany
<noseasasi> ups perdon
<pupilo> amigos
<pupilo> queria saber si en ubuntu se puede poner la memoria usb como ram????
<fosco_> no
<pupilo> grax
<pupilo> fosco_ se me olbido darte las gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<pupilo> me sirbio tu ayua
<maestrolinux> buenas entro para contarles de un nuevo servidor mumble para juegos y soporte tecnico -- datas.sytes.net
<alexneb> hola gente... una duda que me surgio... he instalado compiz y awn... al insalar el utimo .. los botones de las ventanas de nautilus desaparecieron automaticamente.. como hago para que vulevan?
<fosco_> solo de nautilus?
<alexneb> fosco_,  de cualquier aplicacion..
<alexneb> os botones de cerrar .. minimizar.. etc
<alexneb> no se si me explico bien :S
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 y en el cuadro de dialogo escribe compiz --replace
<alexneb> nada-- sigue igual
<fosco_> pues alt+f2 y escribe metacity --replace
<alexneb> ya
<alexneb> fosco_,  que puedo hacer para que no salga de nuevoe este fallo?
<alexneb> aun me queda solventar el compiz (configurarlo)
<fosco_> primero habría que saber que lo ha provocado
<alexneb> pues como puedo averiguarlo?
<fosco_> yo abriria un terminal
<fosco_> ahi escribes compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y dejas ese terminal abierto
<fosco_> si hay errores los verás aprecer en el terminal
<alexneb> no hay otra solucion?
<alexneb> ahhh
<alexneb> voy
<alexneb> a ver..
<alexneb> veamos
<fosco_> alexneb, sobre todo no cierres el terminal ;)
<alexneb> fosco_,  guay.. ahora no puedo escribir en la terminal y el alt-f2 no responde.. :S
<alexneb> reiniciando...
<alexneb> fosco_,  reiniciado... meti el codigo y no me da fallos..
<alexneb> :S
<fosco_> pues deja el terminal abierto, y configura el compiz como necesites
<fosco_> si da error lo verás en el terminal
<alexneb> ok..
<alexneb> veamos....
<alexneb> fosco_,  y si lo quito y ya?
<fosco_> quitar que
<alexneb> l compiz...
<fosco_> lo quieres quitar?
<alexneb> porque no.. no me hara mucha falta...
<alexneb> eso solventaria el problema del compiz.. no?
<fosco_> no estabas intentando ponerlo?
<fosco_> ahora me he perdido
<alexneb> a ver.. es una instalacion limpia.. el problema me surgio cuando instale compiz  y luego awn...
<alexneb> digo yo que si desinstalo el awn o wl compiz se solventaria el dilema ..
<alexneb> ??
<fosco_> ti simplemente dime lo que quieres hacer y yo te digo como hacerlo
<fosco_> tu*
<alexneb> fosco_,  lo que quiero esque los botones se vean ^^ ... pero si no hay compiz no pasa nada.. lo que si que nesecito es un dock
<fosco_> sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos - ninguno
<alexneb> ok
<fosco_> con eso desactivas compiz, pasas a metacity y seguramente los problemas de visionado desaparecerán
<alexneb> sigo sin botones...
<alexneb> ok .. ya ta
<alexneb> l faltaba tiempo
<alexneb> :L
<fosco_> ok, botones solucionados
<fosco_> falta algo?
<alexneb> ya ta
<alexneb> gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada :)
<alexneb> fosco_,  y para ventanas tambaleantes .. pero sin compiz..?
<fosco_> son parte de compiz
<alexneb> :S
<fosco_> son compiz no hay tambaleo
<fosco_> sin*
<alexneb> jos
<alexneb> valla
<alexneb> puedo poner compiz y los botones?
<fosco_> pues si, tal como te he dicho, abre un terminal, escribe compiz --replace &
<fosco_> no cierres ese terminal! y mira a ver q pasa
<alexneb> ok...
<alexneb> veamos...
<alexneb> instalando compiz
<fosco_> instalando? pero si ya lo tienes instalado...
<alexneb> fosco pone o siguiente : "screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the -- replace option to replace the current decotation manager
<alexneb> fosco_,  reinstale .. por si acaso ...
<fosco_> ese mensaje con que orden ha salido?
<alexneb> pues no pone nada mas
<alexneb> salio a la orden de compiz replace
<alexneb> salio a la orden de compiz --replace
<alexneb> ¬
<alexneb> digo $
<alexneb> ains
<alexneb> &
<alexneb> eso!
<fosco_> seguro que lo escribiste bien?
<alexneb> sip
<alexneb> copiz --replace &
<alexneb> asi no?
<alexneb> compiz --replace &
<alexneb> y me salio lo de arriba indicado
<fosco_> a ver, probemos otra cosa
<alexneb> dime
<fosco_> gtk-window-decorator &
<fosco_> gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<fosco_> perdon
<fosco_> y luego compiz --replace &
<fosco_> (un inciso, que me acabo de dar cuenta, reinstalar un programa no sirve de nada)
<alexneb> nada sigue igual
<fosco_> sigue igual que quiere decir
<fosco_> da el mismo error?
<alexneb> pues sin botones
<fosco_> pero da error?
<alexneb> mmm no
<fosco_> ok
<alexneb> sale lo mismo
<fosco_> en el mismo terminal vuelve a ejecutar gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<alexneb> o_o
<alexneb> se cierra la ventana
<alexneb> mira .. he pensado instalar gnome 3
<alexneb> asi que fuera definitivamente compiz
<fosco_> gnome3 no se puede instalar aun
<alexneb> bueno si añades los repositorios si que se puede...
<alexneb> lo he probado
<alexneb> y tu tambien!
<alexneb> en mi notebook. no me gusta por eso del panel... pero este es un sobremesa.. asi que alla voy!!
<fosco_> creo que te refieres a unity
<fosco_> unity no es gnome3
<alexneb> gome 3
<alexneb> un segun
<alexneb> http://www.pagondel.org/how-to-instalar-gnome-3-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<fosco_> eso no parece gnome3
<fosco_> no se que será exactamente
<alexneb> o_0
<fosco_> http://gnome3.org/img/overview-big.png <- esto es gnome3
<alexneb> fosco_, !! valla...
<alexneb>  volvemos a lo de compiz...
<alexneb> :(
<riveryk> quien me colabira diciendome que programa es bueno para programar en python ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> riveryk, hay muchos, prueba geany
<SynFlag> eclipse ya paso de moda?
<alexneb> riveryk, esta tambien netbeans que soporta py .. creo
<alexneb> fosco_,  creo que el problema es del driver...
<riveryk> si no estoy mal tenia antes algo como DLE  pero no recuerdo
<fosco_> riveryk, abre el centro de software, en el buscador pon python IDE y te saldrán unos cuantos
<fzeta> hi!
<Barcel0> hola a todos
<Barcel0> estoy intentando registrar una cuenta en el sitio http://www.ubuntu-es.org/user/register
<Barcel0> pero no logro ver la pregunta del CAPTCHA
<Barcel0> estoy usando el navegador midori
<Barcel0> alguna idea?
<Barcel0> solo veo:
<Barcel0> CAPTCHA
<Barcel0> Esta pregunta es para comprobar que eres humano y prevenir el spam.
<Barcel0> pero no veo por ningunlado la pregunta xD
<alexneb> Barcel0, como tienes puesto el midori.. acepa cookies?
<Barcel0> sip
<alexneb> .. naegacion privada?
<Barcel0> estoy navegando normalmente...
<fzeta> Barcel0: y es que no tienes otro navegador? prueba con otro a ver....chromium, por ejemplo
<Barcel0> echo... con firefox pude...
<RobotCow> hola Barcel0
<RobotCow> usas Firefox4?
<RobotCow> Me gusta
<RobotCow> gusto
<RobotCow> esta un PPA por lo
<RobotCow> nightly builds
<RobotCow> SVN
<mimecar> mientras tengas un backup de tus datos de firefox puedes usar versiones de desarrollo
<SynFlag> y gnome3 alguien lo probo?
<RobotCow> si
<RobotCow> es caca de caballo
<RobotCow> usas unity shell
<SynFlag> como se ve?, digo, mas pesado, menos estable, como lo notaste?, aviso, me gustan las cosas simples, por eso uso slack o arch
<SynFlag> ufff
<RobotCow> es muy problema
<SynFlag> ya me veo sacando gnome y pasandome a xfce
<mimecar> RobotCow: gnome 3 no usa unity
<Barcel0> RobotCow uso firefox 3.6
<Sadlymistaken> hola buenos días a todos
<Sadlymistaken> Alguien sabe de un manual de TODO wget... en castellano.... es que en google solo veo que furulan "principales caracteristicas"
<RobotCow> mimecar -> pero, leo en facebook por gnome noticas y una foto de anticipo
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: man wget
<Sadlymistaken> man?
<mimecar> RobotCow: gnome 3 usa gnome shell
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: el manual del programa con todas las opciones
<Sadlymistaken> si si... en castellano... jajajaj mimecar gracias.. pero no entiendo ni jota de pitinglish
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema en castellano los manuales están en castellano
<RobotCow> mimecar -> gnome3 ppa :)
<RobotCow> mimecar -> no me gusta unity shell
<mimecar> RobotCow: no te lo recomiendo, aún está en desarrollo
<Sadlymistaken> pero yo el sistema lo tengo en castellano, y si pongo man wget me aparece en inglés...
<RobotCow> mimecar -> por que no aprendas ingles?
<mimecar> yo ya se inglés
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<RobotCow> mimecar -> estoy aprendiando espanol mejor
<RobotCow> tpr0WX -> como te vas?
<tpr0WX> mucho gusto
<Sadlymistaken> RobotCow no eres un Bot?
<RobotCow> Sadlymistaken -> si, soy un bot
<RobotCow> tpr0WX -> verdad?
<RobotCow> :P
<RobotCow> tpr0WX -> necistas installar rosetta stone en wine
<RobotCow> rosetta stone por ventanas xp win32 3.4.5 penso
<Barcel0> Mirad aqui a ver si pueden echarme una mano:
<Barcel0> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151467
<Sadlymistaken> veamos Barcel0
<Sadlymistaken> Uhhhh, eso es demasiado complicado para mi... menos mal que aqui hay gente que se saben ubuntu de p a pa
<Sadlymistaken> jejeje
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: sudo apt-get install manpages-es manpages-es-extra
<Barcel0> jaja igualmente gracias Sadlymistaken
<ezra-s> Barcel0, qué tal si haces un sudo ls -l /mnt/loquesea y luego intenas ver el contenido del disco, lo ves? o también te dice Permission Denied?
<ezra-s> o sudo -i si puedes para hacerte root directamente
<mimecar> sudo ls ?????
<Barcel0> ezra-s emmm, lo que hago es montar el dispositivo manualmente desde consola...
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL, ya lo hice.... pero sigue en inglés....
<Sadlymistaken> gracias erUSUL
<ezra-s> mimecar, no se puede? pues sudo -i y luego ls / lo que sea
<mimecar> para que quieres poner sudo ls ?
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: no todas las paginas man estan traducidas. yo de todas maneras prefiero las man en ingles ya que las españolas suelen estar anticuadas ...
<ezra-s> mimecar, yo para nada, es Barcel0 quien no tiene acceso a un disco montado previamente
<ezra-s> para comprobar
<ezra-s> permisos, etc..
<luckatoni> erza-es, si que se puede sudo ls
<luckatoni> asi vera si puede verlo directamente con el roor, y se trata de permisos
<luckatoni> o no?
<Sadlymistaken> mil gracias, me voy a comer, chaooo
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL,  si eso me han dicho en el Ubuntu de IRC-Hispano.. la verdad es que es una pena
<Sadlymistaken> Graciaaas
<ezra-s> luckatoni, exacto
<luckatoni> pues eso,xd
<ezra-s> la cuestión es saber si es un tema de permisos o que, pero como dice que hace "gksu pcmanfm" y aun así le deniega el acceso, me parece buena idea comprobar con root o algo más sencillo que un interfaz gráfico para ver si el disco es realmente accesible o que le pasa
<Barcel0> ezra-s no muestra nada...
<Barcel0>  ls -l /mnt/
<Barcel0> total 0
<mimecar> se usa /media en ubuntu, no /mnt
<ezra-s> Barcel0, yo cuando quiero montar dispositivos manualmente y quiero que lo un usuario lo pueda montar y ver , meto una entrada en el options del fstab que se llama "user" otra cosa ya serán los permisos que tenga los directorios/archivos dentro del disco
<ezra-s> Barcel0, haz un "mount" para ver donde se ha montado  si se ha montado algo
<luckatoni> sudo ls  -l  /media
<Barcel0> mount
<Barcel0> /dev/sda4 on / type ext3 (rw)
<Barcel0> none on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Barcel0> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Barcel0> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Barcel0> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Barcel0> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Barcel0> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Barcel0> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<Barcel0> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Barcel0> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<mimecar> !paste Barcel0
<kubot> Barcel0: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<luckatoni> quien podra hablar dentro de 1 min?
<ezra-s> luckatoni, Barcel0
<ezra-s> ha sido silenciado por inundar el canal
<ezra-s> * uBOTu-fr establece modo +q #Ubuntu-es *!*@94.75.234.4 <--
<luckatoni> probre BarcelO,xd
<ezra-s> ya puedes hablar Barcel0
<ezra-s> http://paste.ubuntu.com es una gran herramienta para estos casos
<Barcel0> tendr epredente el pastebin para la proxima
<luckatoni> jeje
<Barcel0> :)
<ezra-s> si es una partición en  usb lo que has montado y a juzgar por lo que pusiste en la url aquella, si está realmente montada la partición será algo como /dev/sdb1 o similar
<ezra-s> lo que no queda claro es si en ese usb tienes una particion vfat, extX o qué
<Barcel0> si si, pero ahora mismo no lo he montado
<ezra-s> ni los permisos
<Barcel0> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ALMACEN/
<Barcel0> sudo ls  -l  /media
<Barcel0> total 48
<Barcel0> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 32768 Jan  1  1970 ALMACEN
<ezra-s> mmm? 1 de enero de 1970?
<luckatoni> jajajjjaa
<ezra-s> Barcel0, haz sudo -i
<ezra-s> y entra dentro de ALMACEN
<Barcel0> xD
<ezra-s> mira a ver ke ves dentro
<Barcel0> no, ahora si puedo normalmente ver su contenido
<Barcel0> porque lo he montado manualmente desde consola
<ezra-s> si, con 755 de permisos puede cualquiera entrar a "ver"
<luckatoni> pero solo ver, que no significa eliminar ni modificar
<Barcel0> pero si lo demonto, he intento motarlo haciendo click sobre el dispositivo en pcmanfm no puedo...
<ezra-s> y cuando se monta automaticamente, si tu usuario no puede, lo ideal sería ver con qué usuario se monta y qué permisos
<ezra-s> según recuerdo, si en un ubuntu metes más de un usuario, y montas una partición el disco se monta con permisos para el usuario con el que instalaste el sistema, o eso me pasó alguna vez, aunque no indagué mucho el motivo la verdad
<ezra-s> me refiero a montarla de forma automatica
<mimecar> Barcel0: recuerda que has quitado cosas de un ubuntu normal
<mimecar> puede ser que el sistema no se comporte igual
<Barcel0> pues, si, he hecho una instalacion mediante debootstrap...
<hulex_ar> buen dia
<SynFlag> buen dia hulex_ar
<hulex_ar> tengo problema para descargar algunos indices de repositorios
<SynFlag> que error hulex_ar ?
<Barcel0> ezra-s por cierto, el disco si es acesible, luego de motarlo manualmente, puedo hacer con el lo que quiera.
<Barcel0> pero lo del montage no solo me pasa con dispositivos estraible, si no tambien con las demas particiones que tengo en el HD.
<SynFlag> en un paste
<Lancro> una pregunta rapida, hay algo que funcione en ubuntu que no funcione en kubuntu?
<mimecar> Lancro: no
<hulex_ar> aqui va el error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581597/
<Lancro> gracias mimecar
<ezra-s> Barcel0, pues entonces como dice mimecar  a lo mejor te falta algo para la gestión automática de los montajes, sean dispositivos extraibles o no
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | hulex_ar
<kubot> hulex_ar: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Barcel0> mmm sip, ese algo es l oque debo buscarn entonces...
<Barcel0> encuanto a lo del dbus, no creen que tenga nada que ver?
<Barcel0> alguna idela de lo que puede pasar con lo del idioma?
<ezra-s> yo de dbus no entiendo absolutamente nada, no puedo ayudarte
<Barcel0> bien. igual muchas gracias por todo... seguire buscando a ver si doy con lo que falta
<mimecar> Barcel0: dbus lo usan las aplicaciones para comunicarse
<mimecar> ¿lo has quitado?
<renzo> hola buen dia soy nuevo con este programa
<SynFlag> el repo esta online hulex_ar acabo de entrar, es muy posible que sea un tema de GPG KEY
<renzo> y quisiera preguntar si alguien me puede ayudar a descargar unos programas
<Barcel0> de lo contrario, tendre que seguir con win2s ME :(
<Lancro> que programas renzo
<mimecar> Barcel0: hay distribuciones para ordenadores con pocos recursos
<renzo> quisiera utilisar el convertidor de musica de  youtube a mp3
<ezra-s> Barcel0, tienes instalado los paquetes language-support-XX cuando XX es el idioma que quieres tener?
<mimecar> no te recomiendo que uses esa versión de windows
<SynFlag> hulex_ar: hiciste lo que dijo el bot?
<Barcel0> Espannol
<Lancro> ahi un programa muy bueno para youtube de linux, a ver que mire si lo veo, espera
<renzo> ok dale  gracias
<ezra-s> apt-get install language-support-es
<hulex_ar> si. gracias. estoy verificando
<SynFlag> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF5ED91C56978EF9
<hulex_ar> exactamente eso hice con las tres
<Lancro> renzo, clipgrab http://clipgrab.de/en
<Lancro> ademas tambien sirve para otras webs, esta muy bien
<hulex_ar> ahora estoy comprobando actualizaciones
<Barcel0> ok, pense que solo necesitaba instalar locales
<mimecar> Lancro: ese programa no es de windows?
<renzo> dale gracias pero otra cosa es la primera vez que entro
<renzo> xq mi hermano fue el q me istalo  y no tenia mucho tiempo de explicarme
<ezra-s> Barcel0, si quieres que te salga todo en español no
<SynFlag> nope mimecar mira
<SynFlag> http://clipgrab.de/download/clipgrab-3.1.0.1.bz2
<renzo> no recuerdo bien q pasos se tenian que seguir para entrar a otra ventana donde uno tenia que pegar el nombre del archivo
<mimecar> en los repositorios tienes que tener programas que hagan eso
<Barcel0> ok, muchas gracias...
<Barcel0> luego de instalarlo hago entonses el dpkg-reconfigure no? ezra-s
<hulex_ar> casi perdfecto. gracias. solo me aparece el siguiente error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581604/
<SynFlag> de todos modos, con el addon de firefox, flashgot, podes bajar los videos en formato FLV, que bien reproduce el VLC
<ezra-s> Barcel0, no lo se, pruebalo
<Barcel0> (y)
<SynFlag> no existe el archivo hulex_ar
<Sapote> hola gente
<SynFlag> a mano entra hulex_ar
<SynFlag> http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/plymouth/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<hulex_ar> deberia eliminarlo de la lista de origenes de software, verdad?
<SynFlag> podes comentar la linea hulex_ar
<SynFlag> pero a ver
<SynFlag> si yo entro con firefox y puedo bajarlo
<SynFlag> es porque existe, seguro algun problema tiene de conexion
<hulex_ar> la linea es: http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/plymout/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<fosco_> hulex_ar, a plymout le falta una h al final
<fosco_> es plymouth
<hulex_ar> ya lo edité. pruebo actualizar
<SynFlag> aja
<SynFlag> mira como lo pegue yo hulex_ar
<SynFlag> es cierto no lo vi
<SynFlag> http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/plymouth/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Lancro> mimecar, estaba en el baño xD, es de linux, yo lo uso
<hulex_ar> Ahora quedo perfecto. Muchas gracias
<renzo> amigo lancro ese terminal q me diste
<renzo> cuando lo pego no me lo reconoce
<renzo> me sale que  no existe el fichero
<riveryk> tengo porblemas con los videos de facebook y youtube ..creo que es problemas con shockwear o flash quien me colabora
<mimecar> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar flash, puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Flash_player
<Mhaddog> tengo problemas con ssh en un servidor con 10.04LTS..... puedo connectarme internamente, pero cuando hago port forwarding, no puedo conectarme desde el exterior, tengo otro servidor exactamente igual, que funciona sin problemas. Ambos tienen openssh, el del problema tiene dos interfaces de red activadas, es la unica diferencia
<Mhaddog> alguna sugerencia?
<elmurci> hola amigos, una consulta, tengo un servidor con ubuntu isntalado, y con 13 estaciones de trabajo con windows, la consulta es si debo instalar antivirus en las maquinas con windows
<mimecar> elmurci: si
<fosco_> elmurci, es recomendable
<elmurci> ok gracais
<elmurci> gracias
<riveryk> en facebook cuando quiero ver un video me aparece facebook video unavailable.... pero en win si me corren normal que podria serr?
<mimecar> !flash riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: Para instalar flash, puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Flash_player
<mimecar> ¿tienes flash puesto?
<Sapote> Mhaddog: iptables?
<Mhaddog> mmmm estan limpias
<Sapote> elmurci: si son windows... todas deben llevar antivirus o la vas a pasar mal todos los dias
<riveryk> la cosa es que se supone ya lo tengo instalado.... antes me salia que debia actualizarlo... lo actualice y ahora me sale eso...los videos en youtube me cargan pero con problemas
<mimecar> ¿como lo actualizastes?
<erUSUL> Mhaddog: que puertos usa cada uno de los servers??
<Mhaddog> 2
<erUSUL> Mhaddog: cual es el error cuando intentas conectar.
<Mhaddog> 22 uno esta del 22 => 2224
<Mhaddog> 22 = > 2225
<Mhaddog> time out
<erUSUL> Mhaddog: el ssh server está escuchando en la interfaz/ip correcta? ( has dicho que tiene dos )
<Mhaddog> como verifico eso? en sshd
<Mhaddog> sshd_config?
<LinuxReign> Buenas
<Sapote> Mhaddog: si utiliza un firewall tambien debe abrir los puertos para input y output
<Sapote> Mhaddog: netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "
<Mhaddog> solo el router y los puertos los he probado con otros servidores y funcionan
<dannyLopez68> buenas me aparece este error cuando trato de abrir un zip «zipinfo»
<mimecar> que error te da?
<dannyLopez68> La lectura del archivo comprimido «/home/danny/planilha.zip» ha fallado con el error «Fallo al localizar el programa «zipinfo» en el PATH.»
<dannyLopez68> pense que lo habia pegado todo x(
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, abre un terminal y escribe esto: sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<mimecar> ¿con que programa lo estas abriendo?
<fosco_> cuando acabe intenta abrir el archivo de nuevo
<mimecar> fosco_: debería estar puesto por defecto no?
<fosco_> no, el soporte zip está en el meta-paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> ok
 * xoan buenas
<dannyLopez68> no aparece el error pero tampoco el contenido
<fosco_> seguramente el archivo está mal descargado
<LinuxReign> como menciono fosco_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, eso instalar el unrar, que funciona perfectamente con los zip
<LinuxReign> para comprimir a rar, puedes como opcion, instalar el rar aparte, sudo apt-get install rar
<dannyLopez68> con el rar si abrio x)
<fosco_> ok
<dannyLopez68> como veo en que version estoy (para una maquina virtual debian) estable testing sid
<mimecar> mira tu archivo sources.list
<Mhaddog> Sapote: deame ver a ver
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: el source lo modifique xP
<mimecar> ese archivo te dirá la versión que usas
<Mhaddog> Sapote: se q en sshd_config, el puerto 22 esta seteado, pero la parte de interface esta en blanco, ya hago paste del netstat
<dannyLopez68> cat /etc/debian_version así me aparecio
<dannyLopez68> es que estaban en ingles xD
<mimecar> ....
<Mhaddog> http://pastebin.com/Gn1DQb3p @ Sapote
<riveryk> como puedo hacer para desinstalar flash y shockwear de mi ubuntu
<mimecar> riveryk: si lo has instalado con el gestor de paquetes quitalo desde ahí
<dannyLopez68> bash: lsb_release: no se encontró la orden por que ma aparece eso?
<mimecar> porque debian no la tiene
<dannyLopez68> a ya veo, y se puede instalar?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de esa distro
<Sapote> Mhaddog: el puerto esta abierto
<Sapote> por lo tanto seguro esta escuchando ssh
<Sapote> Mhaddog: posiblemente sea un tema del firewall o su script de iptables
<Sapote> utiliza firewall?
<Mhaddog> sip, esta abierto pq internamente puedo ssh a el,  el tema debe ser el router, es el unico firewall q hay
<Mhaddog> tiene solo los puertos necesarios abierto
<Mhaddog> ok, voy a tratar de modificar y hacer otras pruebas
<Mhaddog> gracias Sapote,
<Sapote> simplemente un telnet ipexterna 22 deberia indicarle si esta abierto o no
<Barcel0> :p
<Mhaddog> el 22 esta direccionado directo a otro servidor, funciona perfecto, lo que voy a hacer es dirigir ese 22 directo a ese server y ver
<Mhaddog> los otros dos funcionan sin problema, uno esta en 2226 y este del problema esta en 2225 o 2224 (redireccionado internamente a 22)
<dannyLopez68> ups perdi la barra de menú y no se como recuperarlaa
<dannyLopez68> x(
<mimecar> la barra de menú?
<dannyLopez68> si la de archivo editar etc etc
<dannyLopez68> le fi ver barra de manú y pues se quito x( y no se como recuperarla
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho
<dannyLopez68> le di "ver" y luego "barra de manú" y pues se quito
<dannyLopez68> menú*
<mimecar> en el programa haz lo mismo para mostrar
<noseasasi> muy buenasss
<dannyLopez68> no por que se oculto la barra y en ella esta "ver"
<mimecar> pulsa alt y puede que se vea el menú
<dannyLopez68> no
<mimecar> no has dicho en que programa te pasa eso
<dannyLopez68> en el de ver imagenes
<mimecar> y ese programa es...?
<dannyLopez68> no se como se llama
<dannyLopez68> xD
<Barcel0> ok
<dannyLopez68> donde encuentro el gconf.editor
<mimecar> para que quieres ese programa'
<riveryk> cual es el comando que debo poner en l barra de direcciones de firefox para ver los plugins que tengo habilitados????
<dannyLopez68> para ver fotos
<mimecar> riveryk: about:plugins
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: ???
<dannyLopez68> señor?
<riveryk> y como puedo desabilitar el deavid shockwave
<riveryk> ???
<mimecar> que vas a modificar con gconf para que se vea el menú
<riveryk> el plugins de shock wave
<mimecar> riveryk: en complementos de firefox desactivalo
<crowkrypt> hola como estas
<crowkrypt> me pueden ayudar con problemas en mi audio
<crowkrypt> en linux
<crowkrypt> por favor
<mimecar> si no preguntas como quieres ayuda
<crowkrypt> lo que pasa es que el audio estaba funcionando muy bien
<crowkrypt> y despues de un dia para otro
<crowkrypt> en alsa canciones
<crowkrypt> no se escucha las voz
<crowkrypt> solo los isntrumentos
<crowkrypt> no actualiza nada
<mimecar> alsa canciones?
<crowkrypt> ni instale nada ni cambie nada
<riveryk> ya desabilite el componente shockwave... como puedo instalar el adobe flash player???
<mimecar> !flash riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: Para instalar flash, puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Flash_player
<mimecar> crowkrypt: no habrás activado un plugin de karaoke?
<rommel> Hola linuxeros
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacer para bajar algun paquete para bajar musica desde you tubey otras  paginas musica y comberttirlas a mp3 a mpg y demas?
<mimecar> descargandolo...
<rommel> hola mimecar
<rommel> desde donde o desd q pagina
<mimecar> desde la web de ese programa
<rommel> habia tenido hantes un complemento para firefox peo era una pagina on line q traia mucha propaganda y no era estable
<rommel> me comentaron q you tube tiene el dowloag o lago asi el qtiene tres esferas girando pero no lo pue nunk configurar
<rommel> una cpmsulta e paralelo mimecar como hacer para q un documento en ofice lo pueda abrir otra pc con windows?
<rommel> con qestencion lo tendria q guardar .doc?
<mimecar> si
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> asi de simple?
<mimecar> guardalo en el formato del office
<rommel> habra un comando para instalar algun programa completo para decargar desde you tube y combertirlo a cualquier formato en español?
<mimecar> seguramente
<rommel> si lo guardo en mi pen drive ejm mi curriculo no me abre en otra maquina con windows
<Snapux> holaa
<rommel> como aberiguar eso sabes de algun lugar para aberiguar
<mimecar> www.google.es
<Snapux> alguien a usado chakra linux?
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> ok gracias
<Snapux> esta basado en archlinux
<mimecar> Snapux: no
<eliezer> hola muchachos,,como le install a mi ubuntu un programa comprimido en .tgz
<riveryk> no en esa pagina no me dice nada sobre como instalarlo o no me sirve... yo uso ubuntu 10.10.... como puedo hacer????
<mimecar> eliezer: depende de cada programa, ¿no está en el centro de software?
<crowkrypt> en general la musica
<jamesjedimaster> un programa en tgz por lo general incluye su readme para seguir las instrucciones de instalacion
<crowkrypt> con los reproductores
<Snapux> tengo un gran problema que me sigue desde hace tiempo... y es que mi ubuntu no detecta los 8 gb de ram
<eliezer> mimecar:) nop lo descargue de la pagina de XnView es para fotos y viene para ubuntu pero es .tgz,,co tengo en escritorio y hize una copia en usr/src
<mimecar> Snapux: usas ubuntu de 64 bits?
<Snapux> y windows si
<Snapux> si
<mimecar> el sistema los tiene que reconocer en 64 bits
<Snapux> windows 64 detecta 8 gb y ubuntu x86_64 no
<Snapux> no los reconoce
<mimecar> eliezer: lee las instrucciones de la web del programa
<mimecar> Snapux: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Snapux> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Snapux> si pero el caso es que ninguna distribucion de linux me detecta los 8 gb de ram
<Snapux> siendo estas de 64 bit
<mimecar> ¿donde ves que no te ha detectado 8 GB?
<Snapux> en el monitor del sistema
<rommel> HOLA
<rommel> MIMECAR ME BAJE EL ELTUBE
<rommel> LO INSTALE Y NO ME BAJA SE COLGO
<mimecar> espera 1 minuto a que el bot te quite el silencio
<mimecar> quita las mayusculas rommel
<rommel> mimecar el paquete dise q puede pasar mientras uno elija a cualquier formato sin embargp solo me baja en flv cuando elijo mp3
<rommel> conoces algun otro ya esto mismo me pado ccuando lo tenia hantes
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<rommel> conoces algun otra bueno
<mimecar> para convertir no
<rommel> supuestamente por lo que dise estaria buenp y simple
<rommel> pero no se puede bajar enotro q no sea flv
<rommel> ok
<rommel> bueno regreso q es que tengo q ir a buscar a las nenas al jardin
<rommel> espero si alguien pudiera ayudarme luego porfa
<rommel> bye bye
<Snapux> mimecar
<Snapux> no encuentro nada en google sobre mi problema...
<Snapux> date cuenta qu elo comente hace un año en el foro de ubuntu.es
<Snapux> y aun no me han contestado
<mimecar> que problema
<Snapux> lo que no entiendo es que windows si lo detecte y linux no
<Snapux> la memoria ram
<mimecar> no será que lo que falla es el monitor de sistema?
<Snapux> ubuntu 64 bit vs windows 64 bit. 8 gb de ram
<Snapux> en todas las distros que he probado?
<Snapux> opensuse, fedora, chakra...
<mimecar> si es un fallo del programa si
<Snapux> ademas... dsde ubuntu 9.4
<Snapux> a la 10.10
<jamesjedimaster> tampoco en top lo ves?
<Snapux> como en top?
<jamesjedimaster> el comando top de la consola, o tambien el comando free
<Snapux> Mem:   2835420k total,  1926416k used,   909004k free,   108372k buffers
<Snapux> Swap:  6384636k total,        0k used,  6384636k free,  1265248k cached
<Snapux> eso me sale
<Sapote> ve solo 2GB?
<Snapux> 2.7
<Sapote> habia algo llamado bigmem creo recordar
<Snapux> un momento ahora entro...
<mimecar> 3 GB es lo que saldría si tu sistema es de 32 bits
<Snapux> si lo se...
<Snapux> por eso me traba
<Sapote> al parecer necesita un kernel llamado PAE
<mimecar> ese kernel es solo para 32 bits
<Sapote> apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<Sapote> el bios cuanta memoria le muestra?
<jamesjedimaster> el kernel pae es para ver mas de 4GB en un sistema de 32bits
<Sapote> estaba mirando la limitacion de ram para un sistema de 64bits, y es de 17179869184GB
<mimecar> 2^64
<Sapote> pero para un amd64 el limite es de 256TB solamente
<Sapote> para que me he comprado amd! damm
<Sapote> xD
<jhonny> hola
<jhonny> como estan todos
<noseasasi> guenas
<jhonny> noseasasi: como estas
<noseasasi> jhonny: contento de escuchar...
<jhonny> noseasasi: puedes ayudarme ?
<noseasasi> como todos los q escuchan...
<jhonny> noseasasi: necesito algo para descargar peliculas y videos y musica
<BosInt> puedes ocupar amule
<noseasasi> para buscarlo, descargarlo, compartirlo,
<noseasasi> jhonny: pon un ejemplo de algo
<jhonny> noseasasi: jdlowerd
<noseasasi> ejemplo de tipo de archivo :-)
<Sapote> jhonny: tucan
<noseasasi>  jhonny: me explico yo ya solo uso descargas directas.
<renzo> hola amigos una pregunta como puedo bajarme un programa que me sirva para sacar el audio de los video de youtube y pasarlos a mp3
<jhonny> noseasasi: pero no hay otra forma
<noseasasi> si amule , azureus, tucan torrent
<Sapote> renzo: ffmpeg hace eso si no me equivoco
<noseasasi> renzo: creo q la extnsion de firefox download helper lo hace directamente...?
<jhonny> noseasasi: gracias manin
<renzo> dale gracias recien vi eso
<noseasasi> q sea muchas veces
<renzo> soy nuevo en esto y ando re perdido
<renzo> me qde sin todo lo q habia tenido en la compu los juegos y todo
<Sapote> renzo: motivo?
<mimecar> poner y quitar programas sin saber lo que haces
<renzo> de la nada
<LinuxReign> renzo, el disco duro fallo me imagino
<renzo> habia estado sin usar la pc  y mi novia entro y cuando la quise entrar ya no levantana ni un programa
<LinuxReign> humm
<renzo> directamente me salia iniciar normalmente o modo seguro esas cosas
<renzo> y no terminava de levantar
<LinuxReign> ya
<LinuxReign> si, lo he visto
<renzo> el tema esq no tengo tiempo para llevarla al lugar donde la compre para que me la formateen como deveria de ser
<renzo> se la preste a mi hermano xq la nesecitava y el la iva a formatear
<renzo> me puso este programa y tambien el seven
<renzo> aki me anda todo pero en el seven no  reconoce los conectores de audio y video frontales y aveces cuando preciso estar en video llamada no kiero esta con los parlantes
<renzo> igual solo el seven  la uso para eso para las video llamada luego estoy tratando de usar mas este programa
<LinuxReign> cuando mencionas video llamada, te refieres al skype?
<renzo> video llamada del msn
<LinuxReign> oh
<LinuxReign> ok
<LinuxReign> no he dicho nada entonces
<renzo> pero igual se ve q aki anda barbaro todo
<renzo> solo es cuestion de aconstumbrarme y agarrarle la mano
<LinuxReign> eso si, una vez te acostumbras
<LinuxReign> te costara pensar en otra cosa
<LinuxReign> como sistema operativo
<renzo> y si el tema x ahi de los juegos como q me da un bajon xq no se si los podre bajar
<renzo> yo tenia un par de juegos de negeo y todo eso
<Sapote> te costara tambien volver a pensar en mujeres
<LinuxReign> yo solo juego C0D4, Starcarft 2 y enemy territory, los tres corren muy bien aqui
<LinuxReign> jajajaja
<renzo> y ahora como podria bajar el starcraft
<mimecar> primero lo compras
<LinuxReign> si lo compraste
<mimecar> y después usas wine
<LinuxReign> solo lo bajas y lo instalas con playonlinux
<renzo> a yo lo tenia gratis
<renzo> jeje
<LinuxReign> uh
<renzo> igual algun juego q me recomiendas  q se pueda bajar q sea gratis
<LinuxReign> Savage 2
<LinuxReign> Alien Arena
<renzo> y como lo descargo
<LinuxReign> Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<LinuxReign> fijate en este link
<renzo> dale
<tucho> hola.
<LinuxReign> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<LinuxReign> q tal tucho
<tucho> bien gracias.
<renzo> le puse el primero q me pusiste
<LinuxReign> bien bien
<renzo> pero no me sale
<tucho> quisiera ayuda. tengo programas que estan en ingles.
<tucho> en especial los juegos.
<renzo> el tema es antes de poner esos link
<renzo> tengo q poner alguna otra palabra
<mimecar> tucho: que programas
<LinuxReign> le das un click derecho al link que te acabo te enviar y le dices q lo abres con el navegador
<Lancro> alguien usa amarok aqui?
<LinuxReign> que programas tucho?
<tucho> kanagram, katomic, kstars
<renzo> ok probare
<LinuxReign> oh, kde
<mimecar> tucho: ¿tienes kde en castellano?
<tucho> acquireimages, digikam
<tucho> etc
<tucho> no.
<tucho> yo soy ubuntu manejo gnome
<tucho> los programas los descargue del centro de software.
<mimecar> tucho: instala las traducciones de kde
<tucho> de donde?
<mimecar> del centro de software
<mimecar> kde-l10n me parece que es
<mimecar> tendrás que poner el centro de control de kde para cambiar el idioma
<LinuxReign> sera algo con locales?
<LinuxReign> no se, yo no uso el SO en espanol
<mimecar> LinuxReign: no, tiene que instalar el idioma
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<snapux> yo de nuevo por aqui
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<snapux> jamesjedimaster
<snapux> haciendo free en un terminal en ubuntu 64 bit
<snapux> ux:~$ free
<snapux>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<snapux> Mem:       2829568    1463428    1366140          0     103368     862548
<snapux> -/+ buffers/cache:     497512    2332056
<snapux> Swap:      6384636          0    6384636
<mimecar> !paste snapux
<kubot> snapux: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> podrás hablar dentro de un minuto
<tucho> en centro de control la ventana idioma y texto.
<rommel> Hola alguna alma piadosa q me pueda recomendar un buen programa paea descargar ce you tube y de otras paginas videos o audio a cualquier formato porfavor me baje un para como el eltube para ubuntu pero solo me baja en flv siendo q dis q se puedde  bbajar en cualquier formato
<tucho> me sale dos botones uno para aplicar a todo el sistema. y otro para eliminar idiomas e instalar de nuevo.
<mimecar> tucho: estas en el centro de control de kde?
<tucho> no estoy seguro
<LinuxReign> rommel, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<mimecar> en el centro de control de kde no se pueden borrar idiomas
<tucho> no existe un comando para los idiomas de los programas kde?
<snapux> mimecar
<mimecar> para kde no me suena
<snapux> alguna solucion?
<mimecar> snapux: pon la salida de => uname -a
<tucho> cual es la web oficial de KDE?
<mimecar> www.kde.org
<tucho> ok
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas esa web?
<snapux> la pego aqui?
<snapux> :S
<Sapote> snapux: dmesg | grep BIOS
<mimecar> si es poco texto si
<tucho> descargar aplicaciones
<snapux> Linux snapux 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> tucho: los programas se descargan de los repositorios
<Sapote> snapux: busque (usable)
<rommel> linuxreign.esto al bajar no me afectara el ver los videos ni nada por el estilo o hara conflictos con los plugin ?
<tucho> los repositorios los tengo en mi pc?
<mimecar> tucho: los tiene ubuntu
<LinuxReign> rommel, no q yo sepa
<rommel> ok aya boy entonces
<snapux> usable solo hay dos
<tucho> del centro de software hay varias aplicaciones. la mayoria de ellos en ingles.
<noseasasi>  adios majos .-)
<snapux> me pone esto debajo de la lista
<snapux> Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it
<tucho> yo quiero un programa para trabajar con electronica.
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los idiomas de kde si o no?
<tucho> no
<tucho> como lo hago?
<mimecar> tucho: ¿no estabas intentando tener los programas en castellano?
<tucho> exacto.
<mimecar> entonces no pases a otro problema
<tucho> ok
<mimecar> el paquete es kde-l10n algo
<mimecar> y tendrás que instalar el centro de control de kde
<Sapote> snapux: revise cuanta ram detecta su BIOS, es posible que deba actualizar el BIOS
<erAbuelo> kde-l10n-es
<Sapote> tucho: geda tools
<snapux> Sapote: windows detecta los 8 gb de ram
<mimecar> snapux: que windows lo detecte no quiere decir que ubuntu lo haga
<mimecar> si hay algún problema con la bios y windows ignora ese error
<mimecar> usará los 8 GB
<rommel> no se si esto esta bien pegue el pimer comando y me sale esto
<snapux> en la bios dnd puedo ver lo de la memoria ram tendra alguna limitacion?
<tucho> kde-l10n-es
<mimecar> mira si el modelo de tu bios tiene alguna incompatibilidad con linux
<rommel> me podes pesar la pagina para subirte una captura de pantalla
<Sapote> snapux: que los vea no significa que los use XD
<mimecar> tucho: ..l10n-es ? seguro?
<snapux> que horror...
<snapux> xD
<rommel> Linuxreign.no se si esta bien
<LinuxReign> dime a ver
<rommel> alguien me puede pasar la pagina para subir una cactura de pantalla
<NeoRanger> imageshack.us
<tucho> ayer se tradujo los paquetes de la oficina openoffice.org. con eso.
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver
<tucho> perdon. sigueme explicando.
<mimecar> kde tiene sus propias trafucciones
<mimecar> traducciones
<NeoRanger> tucho, LibreOffice Rules!!
<cossier> mimecar los kernel con PAE son para aprovechar el maximo de memoria no ?? o eso tengo entendido
<mimecar> cossier: solo para 32 bits, añade una línea extra para direccionar la memoria
<tucho> neo ranger.
<cossier> ahh OK
<tucho> como hago?
<mimecar> tucho: concentrate en algo concreto
<mimecar> ahora tienes practicamente lo mismo que libreoffice
<rommel> como puedo hacer para cerrar  las ventanas colgadas
<rommel> pues quise abrir un ling q me pasaron para poder subir una captura y se congelo la imagen
<rommel> no puedo cerrar la solapa del buscador ni la ventana
<rommel> ayuda no puedo cerrar las ventanas c congelaron
<Sapote> eso de ling me mato de risa
<Sapote> rommel: click derecho, cerrar
<rommel> sapote no seas
<rommel> obio q ise eso del primer moneto tampoco es q no sepa como cerrar pero no me deja en lo mas minimo
<rommel> de ninguna manera
<tucho> mimecar
<rommel> se congelo
<rommel> totalmente
<rommel> deve ser q es or q quise abrir por segunda ves esta con ell chrom
<mimecar> rommel: intenta ponerte el corrector de ortografía en el cliente de irc cuanto antes
<Barcel0> alguno esta usando ubuntu con lxde?
<shawe> hola gente
<Barcel0> hola
<rommel> mimecar como lo hago si supuestamente cuando una palabra esta mal escrita me lo subraya a por debajo con rojo ,hasta cuando escribo la palabra por simple q sea
<mimecar> ¿tienes el corrector puesto en español?
<rommel> aunque ultimamente por ejemplo si no le pongo acento me la tilda
<shawe> alguien sabe usar tftp? estoy probando de hacer funcionar FAI (Fully Automated Installation), pero me encuentro con problemillas al arrancar en red
<mimecar> rommel: si no pones los acentos no está bien escrito
<rommel> no lo se cuando quiero copiar algo dead el chat me sale en ingles las opciones
<rommel> porfa no puedo cerrar una ventana no quiero reiniciar
<Sapote> rommel: abra una consola y tipee xkill
<Sapote> rommel: le aparecera un cursor diferente, con ese cursor haga click en la aplicacion a cerrar
<rommel> orden no encontrada
<jamesjedimaster> killall firefox
<rommel> gracias sapote
<rommel> ahora si me lo cerro
<rommel> como puedo tener eso de forma grafica en el escritorio o en el panel mejor dicho,hantes tenia como una pantalla con un trueno en el medio ahora no me funciona
<rommel> el icono q se llama forsar salida
<rommel> sapo no es lo mismo que el comando xkill
<mimecar> rommel: si cierras los programas a lo bestia puedes perder datos
<Barcel0> el problema sobre dbus que he puesto aqui:
<Barcel0> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151467
<Barcel0> el problema quizas es que estoy corriendo gnome-session, y no startlxde. El startlxde es el que corre al demonio de dbus para la session. Como puedo solucionar esto? en el log muestra que se encuentra corriendo.
<Barcel0> |-dbus-launch,barcel0 --exit-with-session gnome-session
<Barcel0> |   |   |   |   |-ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<Barcel0> como puedo comprobar que el  policykit est'a correcto?.
<rommel> sabes como tener ese comando es muy bueno
<rommel> es posible tener en el panel graficamente este comando= xkill
<mimecar> rommel: si, pero si pierdes datos
<mimecar> luego no te vengas quejando
<rommel> entiendo
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el panel, añadir
<rommel> desime los elimina del todo o lo manda a la papelera?
<rommel> a alguna carpeta especial?
<mimecar> rommel: los pierdes
<rommel> y como se llama?
<mimecar> no lo se, busca en la lista
<rommel> ok
<rommel> hay uno q se llama forzar salida pero no es tan potente como el q me dio sapo
<rommel> ok no impora
<mimecar> el comando que te han dado mata el programa, si hay datos sin guardar se pierden completamente
<rommel> me podes guiar para poder instalar esto:
<rommel> ya q lo quise hacer y se me complico
<rommel> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones
<rommel> pero si se cuelga y no te deja hacer nada de que te sirve q lo quieras guardar si no te va a dejar
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> no se instala desde el navegador
<rommel> esq al pegar la primera linea de comandos me salio algo q no sabia hay pedi un link para subir una captura y se me colgo con ese lin q me pasaron
<rommel> a el comando desia
<rommel> hantes
<mimecar> como duele ese hantes
<rommel> jajaja
<rommel> antes
<rommel> sory
<rommel> ch
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> es q en la desesperación
<rommel> ya encontre el acento
<rommel> jajaja
<mimecar> ...
<rommel> una consulta sera posible que se pueda instalar algo parecido al traductor q tiene chrome cuando uno abre una pagina para traducir rapido al firefox
<rommel> sale por debajo de la barra de direccion si uno quiere traducir
<mimecar> si, pero no podrás usar los comandos que tengan las páginas
<rommel> y como si c puede en chrome
<mimecar> busca alguna extensión que lo haga
<rommel> solo cambia de ingles por ejm a español o al idioma q uno elija
<mimecar> pero los comandos que te dan en la página no te funcionarán
<rommel> si hay q serrar y ir a google y lo demas
<rommel> q si se hace con chrom ahi no mas
<rommel> se complica un poco con firefox pondre el chrome por defecto creo
<rommel> ok
<rommel> la primera linea de comando me dis q hay q editar algunos archivos no se como seguir
<rommel> porfa mimecar me pasas una pagina para subirte una cactura
<mimecar> te pone el comando que tienes que usar
<mimecar> imagehack.us
<rommel> hasta ahora lo e estado haciendo de lo mas normal cuando cambia el idioma
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> los comandos no te funcionarán si la página está traducida
<rommel> sera eso entonces ahy te mando una captura q ver q opinas
<mimecar> tu mismo
<rommel> ch no sabes la pagina donde esta el sapito amarillo en esa q me pasaste no pasa nada
<mimecar> ¿ya has subido la imagen?
<rommel> no se que opcion tomar
<rommel> http://searchportal.information.com/
<mimecar> que es esa página?
<mimecar> http://imageshack.us/
<rommel> http://img856.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img856/623/seleccin001e.png
<rommel> gracias por la pagina mimecar
<mimecar> ¿has añadido el texto que te dicen?
<rommel> guardo los csmbios ?
<rommel> si
<Barcel0> :s
<mimecar> que **** nombre de archivos has puesto?
<rommel> ya te digo
<rommel> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro?
<mimecar> te ha creado tres archivos => etc apt ...
<rommel> si eso es lo q dis la primera opcion para iinstalar esto http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<mimecar> el comando de la página está bien
<mimecar> lo que has puesto no me lo parece
<mimecar> ¿por que tienes varios archivos llamados etc apt y sources.list ?
<Sapote> rommel: la pagina de mi primito?
<rommel> asi dise en el tutorial
<rommel> en la primera opcion espera
<rommel> Instale PyTube en Ubuntu
<rommel> Método 1
<rommel> Primero tendrá que editar el archivo / etc / apt / sources.list
<rommel> sudo gedit / etc / apt / sources.list
<mimecar> rommel: NO PONE ESO
<mimecar> por que pones espacios?
<rommel> en donde
<rommel> si esta si
<mimecar> es la que tengo abierta
<rommel> probare entonces con la segunda manera por q no se como seguir despues de pegar eso en la terminal
<mimecar> no pongas los espacios en la ruta
<mimecar> no es problema de la página
<mimecar> tu navegador te está dando mal los comandos
<rommel> son los mismos
<mimecar> en los que has puesto ahora mismo no
<mimecar> tu has puesto espacios en la ruta del comando
<mimecar> y eso se corresponde con la captura que has puesto
<rommel> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list esto esta sin traducir a español la pagina   ahora asi sale con la traduccion   sudo gedit / etc / apt / sources.list
<m4v> rommel: de que estas hablando?
<mimecar> rommel: no te he dicho antes que la traducción TE PONE MAL LOS COMANDOS
<m4v> rommel: traduces comandos?
<rommel> mimecar dise q al cambiar el idioma a una pagina te cambia tambien los comandos de algun tutorial
<Bohr> muy buenas noches, gentes de ubuntu
<mimecar> rommel: yo lo dejo ya
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> te he puesto antes varias veces que los comandos salen mal
<mimecar> y los usas traducidos...
<rommel> ya vuelvo
<luckatoni> hasta mañana a todos
<rommel> bueno mimecar lo boy a copiar desd la pagina sin cambiar el idioma aber como me ba
<m4v> rommel: para que quieres editar el sources.list?
<Bohr> ciao lickatoni
<Bohr> perdón, luckatoni
<rommel> m4v
<rommel> lo que quiero es instalar esto ayudame porfa http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<rommel> copies la primera fila de comandos del tutorial y sale esto
<luckatoni> Bohr: perdon? por?xd
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581757/
<Bohr> luckatoni: escribí lickatoni en lugar de tu nick :-)
<luckatoni> Bohr:jaja, ni me habia dado cuenta, hasta mañana
<Bohr> hasta mañana
<rommel> desime tendre q guardar desde deb http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/ /
<rommel> despues como hago para guardar solo le doy arriba guardar?
<rommel> o solo la pagina?
<m4v> rommel: estamos viendo la misma página? o seguís con la pagina traducida?
<rommel> la misma
<rommel> ya copie y guarde le puse tal y como esta desde deb
<m4v> rommel: todos los links de esa pagina están muertos
<m4v> rommel: no vas a poder instalar nada de ahí
<rommel> ok ch y como borro lo q copies en sorces ahora
<rommel> como llego y lo borro asi como en enantes
<m4v> rommel: como lo pusiste?
<rommel> con la primera linea de comandos q desia
<rommel> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<m4v> rommel: no tienes que usar sudo con gedit
<rommel> ya lo elimine
<m4v> ok
<rommel> asi estaba en el tutorial
<rommel> desime empesemoa denuebo
<rommel> como puedo hacer ya q e fallado con casi 3 paquetes
<m4v> rommel: el tutorial estaba mal, usar sudo con aplicaciones gráficas puede crear problemas  con la pc.
<m4v> rommel: fijate que todo lo que está en internet no es confiable
<rommel> quiero instalarme algun paquete q me permita poder bajar musica de you tube y de otras paginas a mp3 o a cualquier formato
<rommel> pero es una pagina de ubuntu
<rommel> por eso segui
<m4v> rommel: firefox debe tener alguna extensión para eso
<rommel> eso si
<rommel> pero es compleja y ademas te abre on line una pagina q lo combierte a amp3 y no es estable
<m4v> rommel: paginas de ubuntu hay muchas, pero las escriben personas, pueden estar mal. Presta atención con eso.
<rommel> conoces el atube de windows algo asi desearia para ubuntu pero no se si abra
<rommel> ok pense q primero las aprobaban
<m4v> rommel: realmente lo más fácil y seguro va a ser que instales la extensión desde firefox
<rommel> ok
<rommel> si no hay otra
<rommel> me baje el eltube para ubuntu lo q describe esta barbaro pero solo baja en flv
<m4v> rommel: tiene un menú para buscar, herramientas > agregados y buscas.
<m4v> rommel: ah, y claro, normalmente se bajan en flc
<m4v> flv*
<rommel> si pero en la pagina  dise q se puede bajar a cualquier formato cambiando la extencion eligiendo mejor dicho hantes de descargar
<rommel> http://elltube.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<rommel> aca dis q se puede bajar a mp3 y a muchas mas
<rommel> no se por q soo me baja en flv
<rommel> abra q configurar el paqute?
<rommel> es un descargador y conversor de youtube para ubuntu
<m4v> rommel: puedes bajar el deb, e instalarlo con "sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb"
<m4v> rommel: insisto, mira en las extenciones de firefox, que seguramente hay algo que te sirve
<m4v> rommel: primera opción que aparece en firefox parece ser lo que buscas
<rommel> a pongo esa linea de comandos y lo instalo en eltube?
<rommel> tendria q desistalar el q baje verdad?
<rommel> "sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb" para q es esto?
<rommel> alguien sabe o conoce de algun programa ygual o similar al altube
<m4v> rommel: no te pudemos ayudar si constantemente estás cambiando de tema, y dije para que es ese comando
<m4v> rommel: dije "puedes bajar el deb, e instalarlo con "sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb""
<cossier> rommel minitube !!?
<rommel> perdon el atube
<m4v> rommel: presta atención y tomate el tiempo de leer lo que te estamos diciendo
<m4v> rommel: es frustrante ayudarte así
<rommel> ok
<rommel> pero no se que descargare con esos comandos?
<rommel> la extencion para firefox?
<rommel> cossier me equiboque es atube
<rommel> m4v.a  que te referis con podes bajar el deb
<rommel> de q paqute hablas?
<m4v> rommel: no, la extension se descarga e instala desde firefox
<m4v> rommel: no prestaste atentecion a lo que dije hace un rato tampoco verdad?
<m4v> dije "rommel: tiene un menú para buscar, herramientas > agregados y buscas."
<rommel> me decias q me recomendabas la extencion de firefox
<rommel> sabes si esta en español?
<rommel> ahora vuelvo.
<m4v> debería estar en español, firefox está traducido en ubuntu
<ber> no encuentro el comando para saber que modelo tengo de laptop
<m4v> echa un vistazo
<ber> puedo usar?
<m4v> ber: para modelo de la laptop.. no me acuerdo cual es, está lspci, pero ese es para ver los componentes (video, etc)
<ber> ok
<ber> si es para dispositivos pci
<cossier> ber prueba lshw o sudo lshw
<Thedemon007> Holas
<rommel> mp4 entonces me bajare eso
<rommel> aber como me ba
<m4v> rommel: "a ver como me va"
<ber> gracias a ambos me da esto Satellite L505D .. pero faltan letras
<ber> como de sub serie
<rommel> el comando en con o sin comillas? mv4
<m4v> rommel: que comando?
<rommel> el q me dis en enantes
<m4v> cual?
<ber> :D *aver como me va* :D
<rommel> "sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb""
<m4v> te di varios comandos
<m4v> rommel: al final es que lo que quieres hacer?
<m4v> rommel: ese es para instalar un paquete deb
<m4v> rommel: pero yo te digo que trates de buscar una extensión en firefox
<rommel> a si era eso ya lo tengo
<rommel> si puedoinstalar y descargar paquetes .deb
<rommel> perdon pense q era para instalar el complemento a firefox para descargar musica de you tube
<rommel> alguien sabe de algun paquete q sirba tanto en firefox como en chrome
<rommel> paresido o ygual al atube para windows
<m4v> rommel: no, no sabemos, busca en el buscador que tiene firefox para extensiones.
<rommel> ok gracias
<ber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581772/
<ber> ya estando aqui .. alguna solucion para poder poner mi tarjeta de video radeon hd 4200 ya he intentado muchas cosas
<ber> ubuntu 10.10
<ivedci89> un soft en ubuntu que me ayude encontrar archivos duplicados? y odenar amplias carpetas arboles de directorios de musica?
<m4v> ber: que yo sepa, solo hay 2 formas, usar el driver libre, o el privativo. Y ninguna de las 2 anda bien :(
<m4v> ber: que haz probado hacer?
<rommel> la verdad seguire buscando pense q como hasta ahora linux ecepto por la camara del chat del amsn no es compartible con msn iincluso pude ver mi fil.q solo era compatible con windws  ojala q se pueda encontrar algo mas adelante
<m4v> ivedci89: desde la terminal, fdupes
<m4v> !man fdupes
<kubot> fdupes | Searches the given path for duplicate files. Such files are found bycomparing file sizes and MD5 signatures, followed by a byte-by-byte comparison. | Prueba « man fdupes » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/fdupes.1.html
<dannyLopez68> oigan termine de instalar compiz pero sigo sin efectos
<ber> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rommel> dany sera que tu tarjeta soporta 3g?averiguaste eso?
<Thedemon007> http://www.electrolinux.cl/doku.php/servicios/informaticos/debian_tips ivedci89
<dannyLopez68> si si la soprta
<rommel> q ubutu tenes?
<ivedci89> ok graias...
<dannyLopez68> 10.10
<rommel> ubuntu
<ber> eso intente durante tres dias y lo unico que logre fue quedarme sin video
<rommel> a ami me paso algunas cosas con el 10.04
<rommel> entraste en efectos visuales y elegiste extras?
<rommel> hasta donde lei tenias q entrar en esa opcion
<ber> no
<dannyLopez68> no me aparece esa opcion
<rommel> q te sale?
<dannyLopez68> nada
<dannyLopez68> solo fondo colores y fuentes
<m4v> ber: lo único que te queda es usar el libre, que es lo que tiene Ubuntu por defecto entonces
<m4v> ber: a mi el privativo no me funciona tampoco.
<rommel> en preferencia de apariencia no te sale ninguna solapa de efectos visuales?
<dannyLopez68> no solo tema fondo y tipografia
<ber> m4v ... la cosa es que tengpo ahora un generico ... . como regreso al libre?? con el libre si tenia compiz.. pero despues de la falla ya no lo pude poner mas
<rommel> te sale el menu contextual del compiz?
<dannyLopez68> si
<dannyLopez68> el ccm
<rommel> dany como sabes si tu tarjeta soporta 3g?averiguaste eso?
<dannyLopez68> por que en el 10.04 tenia full compiz
<rommel> a si ya lo tuviste antes en el mismo ordenador
<rommel> ok
<m4v> ber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<m4v> ber: sigue las instrucciones en "Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch"
<rommel> a mi me fue remal ya q no sabia q mi targeta no soportaba 3g
<rommel> los complementos sabes si hacen falta en el 10.10 los bajaste si asi fuera?
<Thedemon007> rommel 3g o 3d? aceleración 3d
<dannyLopez68> eso no es con el glxinfo | grep rendering
<rommel> aber
<rommel> aver
<rommel> jajaja
<m4v> "a ver"
<rommel> si tenes rason
<m4v> razón
<rommel> ok
<dannyLopez68> xD
<m4v> vamos a estar un rato largo así ;)
<rommel> haca aprendere tambien algo mucho mas q sot de linux gracias linuxeros
<dannyLopez68> direct rendering: Yes
<rommel> jajajaja espero q no y sepan disculparme
<Thedemon007> rommel el direct rendering: Yes no basta para que tengas aceleración
<m4v> necesitas drivers que funcionen ;)
<Thedemon007> rommel http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/109522
<rommel> thedemon007 no era para mi sino para danylopez
<dannyLopez68> rommel: usa el tab xD
<Thedemon007> Ha ok
<rommel> tthedemon
<rommel> conoces por casualidad de algun paquete parecido al altube
<rommel> para poder descargar de youtube a cualquier formato ya sea con firefox o chrome?
<Thedemon007> no nisiquiera se que es el altube solo vi una vez un programa que abia los videos sin necesidad de flash ysin navegador
<rommel> dany disculpa pero no te puedo ayudar mas con cimpis ya q no me fue nada bien y lo desistale
<Thedemon007> rommel ya viste la carpeta tmp
<rommel> de q se trata no se q es
<rommel> donde la veo
<Thedemon007> rommel es la carpeta donde se guardan los archivos temporales la ves el el disco duro de linux en la raiz
<ber> me retiro que tengan buena tarde  o dia segun se al caso gracias por su apoyo
<rommel> el altube  es un convertidor de you tube a cualquier formato
<rommel> pero corre en windows
<m4v> rommel: te dí una sugerencia, por favor fijate de buscar en firefox una extension
<Thedemon007> mm ok rommel pero en linux desp que se carga el video completo de youtube aparece en la carpeta tmp
<rommel> si la tube hantes pero no me combencio del todo ya q lapagina q abre para la descarga no era muy estable
<rommel> y que con eso
<Thedemon007> rommel ya intentaste lo de la carpeta tmp?
<rommel> thedemon
<rommel> no se que quieres q haga no se ni donde esta
<rommel> en home?
<m4v> rommel: nos haz echo perder un monton de tiempo a mimecar y a mí por un asunto que no concierne Ubuntu (bajar videos de youtube) podrías al menos, escuchar lo que dijimos?
<rommel> http://atubecatcher.es/manuales/manual-de-uso-atubecatcher-es
<rommel> de esto te desia thedemon007
<rommel> perdon m4v no fue mi intencion
<Thedemon007> rommel abre tu navegador abre un video y espera que se carge
<rommel> ok y luego
<Thedemon007> vas a lugares>equipo el primer disco sistema de archivos
<Thedemon007> y hay abres la carpeta tmp rommel
<m4v> rommel: si bueno, pero "sin querer" causas mucha frustación, pedir perdón no sirve si continuas con la misma actitud
<Thedemon007> debe estar el video puede que no te aparesca porque tengas una version de flash reciente
<m4v> rommel: yo abrí el administrador de agregados de firefox, puse buscar "youtube" y la primer opcion parecia servir para lo que querías.
<rommel> pero quisas otra persona pueda tener otro conocimiento q pueda acotar al respecto no te enojes si es una sala libre para poder dialogar
<rommel> thedemon ya ahora
<rommel> ahora q hago en la carpeta  q me dijiste
<rommel> tmp esta en home?
<Thedemon007> conseguite el video debe de estar en la carpete puedes intentar abrir los archivos con el reproductor
<Thedemon007> de preferencia smplayer o mplayer
<rommel> no lo que quiero es poder combertirlo a mp3 o a cualquier formato
<rommel> para tener eso en herramientas el complemento de firefox lo conoces como instalarlo?
<m4v> quieres convertir un vídeo a mp3?
<rommel> si
<Thedemon007> luego que tengas el archivo rommel puedes convertirlo de flv a cualquier otro formato
<rommel> a juntamente q descargue
<m4v> rommel: el mp3 es un formato de sonido.
<Thedemon007> no conosco esa extension de firefox
<rommel> como o con q thedemon
<rommel> si mas bien mv4
<Thedemon007> mm eso no se bien pero encontraste el video?
<Thedemon007> debes de googlear un poco para buscar un convertidor de vedio
<Thedemon007> videos
<rommel> no se ni donde sta la carpeta tmp
<rommel> si eso es seguro
<rommel> seguire
<Thedemon007>  vas a lugares>equipo el primer disco sistema de archivos
<Thedemon007> y hay abres la carpeta tmp rommel
<rommel> aver
<Thedemon007> m4v si se puede extraer el sonido de un video
<rommel> ya estoi dentro de la carpeta ahora
 * alexneb se despide.. ta mañana Ö/
<Thedemon007> intentar abrir los archivos con el reproductor
<Thedemon007> de preferencia smplayer o mplayer
<rommel> por ejemplo hay un convertidor  eltube para ubuntu
<Thedemon007> tambien podias encontrar la carpeta con un terminal haciendo el comando: sudo nautilus /tmp
<rommel> ch pero dentro de esta carpeta no hay nada respecto a you tube ni a audio
<GeorgeGarcia> Buenas tardes, disculpen puedo preguntar algo
<m4v> !pregunta GeorgeGarcia
<kubot> GeorgeGarcia: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rommel> como decia hantes el convertidor eltube para ubuntu en loq dise es q se puede bajar y convertir lo q fuera eligiendo el formato pero solo me baja en flv no se por q a alguien le paso?
<Thedemon007> rommel puede que no este hay debido a que las nuevas versiones de flash lo guardan en la carpeta del cache del firefox
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias, los iento disculpen, pues queria saber si hay una version de Linux pensada a servidores
<rommel> ok thedemon gracias de ygual manera
<m4v> GeorgeGarcia: existe Ubuntu Server
<rommel> leiste al respecto de eltube para ubuntu
<m4v> kubot: dile a GeorgeGarcia sobre server
<kubot> GeorgeGarcia: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<rommel> http://elltube.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Thedemon007> rommel http://javierperez.com/taller-ubuntu-guardar-una-copia-de-todos-los-videos-flash-visualizados-en-el-navegador/
<sara_> hola amigos quiero saber como se instalan los drivers de la camara genios en ubuntu 10.10
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias
<Thedemon007> rommel creo q ese sritp ya no funciona
<GeorgeGarcia> Disculpen pero no entiendo lo que dice Kubot
<Thedemon007> rommel este si va a servirte: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/script-para-seguir-descargando-los-videos-reproducidos-desde-tmp/
<sara_> GeorgeGarcia, quiero saber como se instalan los drivers de la camara genios eye312 en ubuntu 10.10
<m4v> GeorgeGarcia: lo importante era el link sobre Ubuntu server https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<rommel> desde you tube esta tambien ese que tiene ls esferas thedemon
<Thedemon007> sara has esto abre un terminal y has el comando sudo apt-get install cheese
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias disculpen molestarles
<rommel> thedemon desime tens q ver todo el video para q se guarde por completo o solo con el url lo copia?
<Thedemon007> rommel el video se guarda lo que se carga cuando se carga toda la barra roja se descargo todo
<Thedemon007> sara luego en el mismo terminal has el comando: cheese
<Thedemon007> y cheque con la cam conectada a ver si funciona
<sara_> ok
<rommel> ok
<rommel> una pregunta thedemon'
<Thedemon007> rommel puedes chequear el cahe de firefox sudo /home/tuusuario/.mozilla/firefox/perfildeusuario/Cache
<noseasasi> guenasss
<Thedemon007> aff sudo nautilus /home/tuusuario/.mozilla/firefox/perfildeusuario/Cache cambias el nombre del perfil y usario claro
<Thedemon007> dime rommel
<sara_> gracias la camara funciona perfectamente
<Thedemon007> de nada sara
<Thedemon007> rommel aca esta un programa: http://www.visualbeta.es/283/linux/qttube-descarga-videos-de-youtube-en-ubuntu/
<rommel> no carga la pagina
<rommel> thedemon
<rommel> como puedo leer el contenido de una particion de windows en ubuntu
<rommel> entro a la misma pero no puedo ver las carpetas del escritorio
<rommel> si mal no recuerdo lo puse con ntfs
<omikron4> rommel: yo siempre lo leo... lugares sistema de archivos.. el que corresponda a windows
<rommel> hasta ahi ba bien llego me abre las parpetas pero lo del escritorio no lo beo
<omikron4> lo del escritorio estara en users
<omikron4> y luego tu usuario
<rommel> aver
<Thedemon007> rommel que windows tienes debe de estar en documens an seggtins usuario y destop
<rommel> aver pr q en user no esta
<Thedemon007> rommel que ubuntu tienes?
<rommel> tengo seven como poder llegar a las acrpetas q tiene el escritorio?
<rommel> el 10.04
<omikron4> estara en user desktop
<rommel> en user llego a una carpeta de escritorio pero no esta mis carpetas
<Thedemon007> rommel esta es mas o menos la ruta /media/uid del discoDocuments and Settings/Nombre_de_user_de_win
<rommel> es destok me salen accesos directos q tengo mas no mi musica q guarde ahi
<Thedemon007> rommel no puedes usar los accesos directos en ubuntu almenoss que..
<rommel> ?
<Thedemon007> hagas esto rommel http://bydemon007.blogspot.com/2010/10/abrir-accesos-directos-lnk-windows.html
<Thedemon007> rommel si quieres probar el programa QtTube agrega el repo de getdeb bajandote este deb y intalando el mimos: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Thedemon007> y consigues el QtTube el el synaptic luego de haber recargado
<rommel> cual es el Qtbe
<Thedemon007> un programa para bajar videos de youtube rommel
<rommel> a ok
<rommel> estoi en home ahora no se q carpeta sera usuario
<omikron4> para eso mejor le pones al firefox download helper :)
<rommel> en lo de enantes
<omikron4> estara default usuario y tu nombre usuario
<rommel> a eso siempre no pude usarlo bien ya q no me sirvio jamas al no poder configurarlo
<rommel> es el de las esferas verdad?
<omikron4> pues no hay nada que configurar marcas descargar y listo
<Thedemon007> rommel has algo has este comando nautilus /media
<omikron4> lo malo de todo es que la gente se empeña en configurar.. no puedes dejarlo tal cual como esta?
<Thedemon007> luego segundo clic en el disco ntfs de win y copiar y pegas aca
<rommel> y q hace ese coomando?
<Thedemon007> habre el nutilus en esa ruta
<rommel> thedemon el Qtbe convierte a mp3?
<Thedemon007> no se decirte rommel
<rommel> ok
<rommel> con sudo?
<sara_> Amigos ustedes saben como poner el menu de inicio de win2-7
<Thedemon007> rommel creo que no mas baja el video
<Thedemon007> sin dudo
<rommel> ok
<Thedemon007> nautilus /media
<sara_> esque instale todo el paquete pero no me sale el menu de inicio
<rommel> en la terminal?
<Thedemon007> si rommel
<rommel> con sudo?
<Thedemon007> jjajaj romel no solo: nautilus /media
<rommel> ok ahora
<Thedemon007> si quieres lo haces con sudo pero no es necesario
<rommel> no te rias ch
<rommel> soy novato?
<rommel> estoi ahi
<Thedemon007> ya lo hiciste?
<rommel> si
<Thedemon007> luego segundo clic en el disco ntfs de win y copiar y pegas aca
<rommel> estoi en media
<Thedemon007> hay te va a salir una carpeta con un incono de discoduro y unos numeros raros
<rommel> a lo busco el disco o q?
<rommel> en media solo hay dos carpetas con unos numeros
<Thedemon007> segundo clic en la carpeta de win y copiar y pegas aca
<Thedemon007> abre una y ve a ver si es el disco de win
<rommel> no te entiendo
<rommel> aya
<rommel> si una de ellas tiene contenido de windows
<rommel> todo? lo q este en la carpeta?
<Thedemon007> esa dale segundo clic y copiar y pegas a aca y enter
<rommel> a en pastebin?
<Thedemon007> no es debe de ser corto pegalo aca
<rommel> ahy me confundiste
<Thedemon007> te aparecera algo asi /media/36A8D146A8D104F1
<Thedemon007> me los envias aca en el irc o si quieres en el pastebin
<sara_> Amigos ustedes saben como poner el menu de inicio de win2-7 esque instale todo el paquete pero no me sale el menu de inicio
<omikron4> aclara eso sara_
<m4v> sara_: win2-7?
<Thedemon007> sara es un tema?
<sara_> si es un tema para ubuntu
<Thedemon007> mm dices que sigue ciendo el menu de ubuntu?
<omikron4> que manias con la nostalgia de win.. !  porque no usas los dos sistemas... al principio yo me esforzaba en que se pareciera a windows ahora no quiero ni señal
<sara_> si
<sara_> lo que pasa es que a mi me gusta el aspecto de win7 por que es bien agradable a la vista
<omikron4> sara_: yo prefiero dejarlo a mi gusto.. no al de bill
<Thedemon007> sara mm dices que sigue ciendo el menu de ubuntu?
<sara_> si
<sara_> el paquete se llama gnomenu
<sara_> biene dentro del paquete win2-7
<Thedemon007> si creo que eso es normal yo instale ese tema una vez y el menu de inicio no era muy identico a del win7
<sara_> supestamente se instala todo de unsolo
<sara_> y como lo arreglaste?
<omikron4> no se instala todo.. va en varias partes
<omikron4> sara_:  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/119019
<sara_> pues dejame desirte que yo tengo completamente el aspecto de windows 7 en ubuntu lo unico que me falta es el menu de inicio
<Thedemon007> sara si creo que eso es normal yo instale ese tema una vez y el menu de inicio no era muy identico a del win7
<devel> hols
<devel> me ayuda alguien
<Thedemon007> devel que rpoblema tienes?
<crowkrypt> ayuda con mi audio
<devel> me gustaria
<devel> registrar mi nick
<devel> y un canal
<devel> ando perdido
<rommel> ok thedemon
<rommel> ahora q puedo hacer
<rommel> lo q no entiendo por q me habre las emas carpetas y no puedo encontrar el contenido del ecritorio
<carlos82> buenas
<carlos82> alguien sabe decirme que tipo de archivo es uno que empieza por s?
<carlos82> del tipo srwxr-x-rw-
<carlos82> nadie?
<omikron4> carlos82: hay miles de archivos que empiezan por s
<mimecar> carlos82: puede ser que tenga el bit setuid activado
<carlos82> es por curiosidad mañana tengo un examen de linux y lo he encontrado hoy por casualidad
<carlos82> y no lo hemos dado en clase
<carlos82> este se encuentra en /dev con el nombre log
<devel> perdonar noy soporte español
<devel> qie me ayude
<carlos82> mimecar, me han dicho que es socket en #ubuntu, es correcto?
<omikron4> pues log en dev no hay carlos82
<mimecar> de memoria no lo se, prueba a mirar en la página de manual de 'ls'
<carlos82> sip, pero no vi nada
<omikron4> como no sea el sys.log pero no esta en dev
<carlos82> en el mio si omikron4 propietario root
<jamesjedimaster> en el manual de chmod esta el atributo s
<carlos82> creo que ya se lo que es
<omikron4> pos va a ser que el atributo s no esta
<carlos82> es un archivo orientado a zócalo
<carlos82> socket
<carlos82> he puesto stat /dev/log
<crowkrypt> tengo un problema con el audio nen linux cuscno escucho la musica con cualquier reproductor se escucha los instrumento pero no la voz
<crowkrypt> y eso empezo a pasar de un momento a otro no hice ninguna actualizacion ni nda
<crowkrypt> no instale nda
<cousteau> de qu'e habláis? bits de permisos? me suena que hay uno que es "s", pero no me acuerdo de qué era
<carlos82> exacto, si cousteau
<omikron4> lo mismo has de actualizar crowkrypt
<cousteau> (y otro que es "t", uno de los dos es el sticky, creo)
<jamesjedimaster> 15:33 < carlos82> del tipo srwxr-x-rw- <-- eso no es tipo de archivo, son atributos de los archivos
<carlos82> lo se
<cousteau> "set user or group ID on execution"
<carlos82> gracias por la correccion
<cousteau> man chmod -> 5º párrafo de la descripción
<crowkrypt> no hice ninguna actualizacion
<crowkrypt> ni nada
<crowkrypt> solo la apague en la noche
<crowkrypt> y ala mañana siguiente estaba asi
<carlos82> jamesjedimaster, por ejemplo drwx-rw-rw es un directorio, un tipo de archivo
<Thedemon007> !UID
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'UID'.
<Thedemon007> !uid
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'uid'.
<carlos82> !pid
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pid'.
<cousteau> carlos82, qué exactamente? un archivo en /dev que se llama log-algo?
<cousteau> aaah... sí, es "srw-rw-rw-". Esa "s" es el tipo de archivo: es un socket
<carlos82> si cousteau /dev/log pero ya se lo que es
<carlos82> exacto
<carlos82> jejeje
<cousteau> puede ser "-" (normal), "d" (directorio), "l" (symlink), "c" (dispositivo de caracteres), "b" (dispositivo de bloques)... y creo que ya
<cousteau> no, creo que me faltan uno o dos
<carlos82> si, la s cousteau jajaja
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> uups
<carlos82> y uno que me comentaron hace un segundo "t"
<cousteau> carlos82, sí, pero eso no tenía que ver
<carlos82> ah vale
<cousteau> ls -ld /tmp  ->  drwxrwxrwt
<carlos82> O_O esa t?
<cousteau> esa t... no es lo mismo que si está al principio (tipo de archivo); esta indica los permisos
<carlos82> que permiso es t?
<carlos82> temporal?
<cousteau> creo que "sticky"
<cousteau> lo puedes modificar pero no borrar
<carlos82> muy adecuado el nombre
<carlos82> jejeje
<cousteau> mira, del manual de `find`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581827/ -> ahí salen los tipos de archivo (sobran "f", que es "-", y "D" que es de Solaris)
<cousteau> me faltaba la tubería FIFO
<sara_> omikron4, fijate que la pajina que me diste no me sirbio de muco, dejame desirte que el paquete gnomenu ya estaba instalado. solamente era de dar click derecho en el menu de inicio ir a propiedades y alli cambias el aspecto del menu al que quieras. detodas maneras muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<cousteau> las otras 9 letras vienen algo explicadas en chmod(1), sección "Description", párrafo 5
<carlos82> yo lo buscaba en el manual de ls y chmod
<carlos82> otra pregunta, porque el comando runlevel me dice que tengo el 2?
<carlos82> no debería ser 5?
<sara_> amigos quiero saber como instalo cod4 en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ¿ya has buscado primero en google?
<carlos82> cod4 = call of duty 4 ?
<carlos82> con wine, supongo
<carlos82> lo dices por mi, mimecar ?
<mimecar> no, por sara_
<carlos82> ah vale
<carlos82> ya lo resolvi
<a_> hola
<carlos82> resulta que en ubuntu el runlevel da lo mismo o eso parece
<carlos82> menos el 0,1,6 el resto dan lo mismo
<shell> hola
<sara_> esque en wine me sale el juego pero es demo
<carlos82> eso tiene facil solución
<carlos82> cómpralo
<shell> una pregunta alguien sabe como cambiar la ip desde el terminal?
<sara_> pues si lo tengo comprado
<sara_> pero no se como instalarlo
<fosco_> carlos82, el runlevel grafico y mutiusuario en ubuntu es el 2
<carlos82> metes el cd y le das a ejecutar con wine
<carlos82> y lo instalas igual que tu windows
<fosco_> no hay un estandar en los runlevels
<shell> alguien puede responder mi duda?
<fosco_> cada distribucion los pone como quiere
<carlos82> si, eso parece fosco_ yo no tenia ni idea de esto
<carlos82> solo lo que me dijo el profesor de los runlevels
<fosco_> antes sí se respetaban más
<flypp> shell, man ifconfig
<fosco_> ahora se usan como difernetes niveles de ejecución, sin un orden
<flypp> pero si tienes network-manager corriendo... te la va a volver a cambiar cuando te despistes
<rommel> ak
<shell> lo de ipconfig no sirve
<rommel> thedemon
<flypp> ipconfig es un comando de.... otro sistema
<Thedemon007> dale hiciste el comando: cd media/D838964038961D96/Documents and Settings/rommel/Escritorio
<shell> es de windows cre
<carlos82> ahá por lo visto leí que el upstart que usa ubuntu ahora es mejor para esas cosas
<Thedemon007> ??
<shell> yo quiero en ubuntu
<rommel> http://pastebin.com/Np0xxhQK
<carlos82> ipconfis si, es de windows
<flypp> shell, ifconfig
<flypp> man ifconfig
<LinuxReign> ipconfig no existe en GNU/Linux, el comando es ifconfig
<Thedemon007> que raro de beria de salir los accesos directos del escritorio y eso
<shell> flypp ese comando no existe
<mimecar> shell: ifconfig si que existe
<rommel> q macana ch
<Thedemon007> parecieras que estuvieras en la ruta cd media/D838964038961D96/Documents and Settings/rommel
<flypp> shell, estás usando ubuntu u otra distribución?
<mimecar> pero no lo puede usar el usuario normal
<shell> ubuntu
<rommel> thedemon
<shell> 10.10 para ser exastos
<flypp> la versión desktop normal o la servidor?
<rommel> sera por la extencion q le spuse a la particion de windows
<fosco_> sea cual sea debe tener el comando ifconfig
<fosco_> se debe estar confundiendo con ipconfig de win
<shell> desktop
<flypp> porque vamos, ifconfig sí existe, a menos que no lo tengas incluído en el $PATH. De todas formas está en /sbin/ifconfig
<Thedemon007> rommel apliantes la particion de win dices?
<rommel> q es apliantes
<fosco_> rommel, las particiones no tienen extensión, te lo hemos dicho ya varias veces
<flypp> preguntaba si usaba otro sistema porque en Debian, como usuario normal, /sbin no viene por defecto en el $PATH
<shell>  ifconfig si existe
<shell> es ipconfig el que no
<Thedemon007> anpliar es decir un ejemplo estaba en 45 gb y la pusiste a 50 gb si es asi
<carlos82> no hay un comando que te dice la longitud del cable de red? (curiosidad)
<rommel> bueno q es esto? fat32 ext 3 ntfs
<LinuxReign> eso se dijo hace varia lineas mas arriba
<flypp> pero es que nadie te dice que uses ipconfig. Te hemos dicho que usaras ifconfig
<shell> pero ifconfig no me cambia de ip solo me da datos
<mimecar> carlos82: como quieres que exista un comando para eso?
<LinuxReign> correcto
<flypp> shell, -> man ifconfig
<tucho> list
<carlos82> mimecar, haciendo ping o also parecido
<flypp> mírate el manual y te dice la sintaxis de cómo usarlo
<carlos82> es que hace no mucho vi algo parecido
<mimecar> shell: ifconfig puede cambiar la IP, pero no te puedes poner cualquier IP
<Thedemon007> aaa no win no puede correr en una partición que no sea tfs o fat32
<carlos82> pregunto desde la ignorancia eh
<fosco_> rommel, eso son sistemas de ficheros, no extensiones
<mimecar> carlos82: no se puede
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<rommel> la cosa q es que no puedo ber desde ubuntu las carpetas del escritorio de windows seven mas lo demas si
<rommel> eso mismo
<rommel> fosco
<carlos82> ber!
<shell> mimecar estonces como lo ago no lo se
<flypp> shell, no te lo repito más. Escribe esto -> man ifconfig
<flypp> y te miras el manual
<mimecar> ¿para que tienes que cambiar la IP?
<rommel> fosco por q entonces puedo ver todo execto mi carpetas con musica del escritorio de windwos
<carlos82> buena pregunta
<fosco_> rommel, si no las ves es que no están ahi
<flypp> o si no -> ifconfig --help
<fosco_> seguramente estarán en otra carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> rommel: la carpeta de escritorio se llama "Desktop", no Escritorio
<rommel> si hay estan
<Dj_Dexter> Hi chilicuil
<rommel> ok
<rommel> sory
<shell> flypp haora a salido algo seria fallo del terminal e cerrado y e abierto otro y funciono
<Thedemon007> sehell para conbiar la ip seria algo asi: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<rommel> bueno como resien instale seven hasta donde recuerdo lo baje ahi
<flypp> de todas formas creo que si el network manager tiene gestionado el interface... lo volverá a cambiar
<Thedemon007> mm rommel revia en cd media/D838964038961D96/Users/rommel/Escritorio
<Thedemon007> ya que la carpeta Documents and Setting es solo un enlace simbolico
<rommel> http://pastebin.com/53Cf8982
<shell> thedemon007 e puesto eso en rot pero no sale nada ni error ni nad
<shell> nada
<flypp> shell, cuando un comando se ejecuta correctamente no dice nada
<Thedemon007> pero con eso te debe cambiar la ip shell haora revisa si cambio la ip ifconfig eth0
<rommel> ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> rommel: ese pastebin es de tu home
<Thedemon007> revisa la carpeta a ver con este comando rommel: nautilus media/D838964038961D96/Users/rommel/Escritorio
<LinuxReign> rommel esta trabajando desde el shell o esta corriendo X?
<Thedemon007> rommel se ha marchado (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86 [Firefox 3.6.15/20110303170030])
<Thedemon007> rommel> ahora vuelvo
<LinuxReign> si lo vi, solo preguntaba a ver si alguien tiene conociemiento del problema?
<shell> que va se desconecta de internet pero mi ip sige siendo la misma
<Thedemon007> el seguramente esta corriendo el x LinuxReign ya que le dije que varias veces qu abriera el nautilus y lo abrio
<mimecar> shell: tu IP en internet no la decides tu
<mimecar> ni la puedes cambiar
<Thedemon007> eso solo cambia la ip de la lan
<LinuxReign> como se conecta esa maquina a internet? por un  router propio o por el del ISP?
<Thedemon007> pero la podrias difrasar con un proxy shell
<chasis> hey alguien ha provado el utorrent que salio para liux?
<mimecar> Thedemon007: y tener menos ancho de banda al mismo tiempo..
<LinuxReign> utorrent para Linux?, no lo conozco
<dannyLopez68> tengo un error con las gpg
<LinuxReign> si quieres algo muy similar, prueba el Deluge
<Thedemon007> yo no lo he probado chasis oie de que carro eres?
<chasis> carro?
<Thedemon007> si eso si la conexion va a ser mas lenta
<chasis> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete?os=linux
<LinuxReign> vaya vaya, utorrent para Linux....
<Thedemon007> si eres un chasis no pues de que marca de carro eres?
<Thedemon007> jajjajaj
<chasis> ah tu quiers decir chassis ¬¬
<LinuxReign> XD
<Thedemon007> mm si tienes razon chasis se escribe sdiferente
<chasis> xd
<Thedemon007> !udp
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'udp'.
<Sapote> wow kubot!
<LinuxReign> lol
<chasis> kubo tite? xd
<Thedemon007> por que es kubot no deberia se Ububot
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Thedemon007> kubot suena a kubuntu
<Thedemon007> !man mplayer
<kubot> mplayer | mplayer es un reproductor de películas para Linux (funciona en muchasotras plataformas y arquitecturas de CPU, vea la documentación). | Prueba « man mplayer » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/mplayer.1.html
<mimecar> Thedemon007: si quieres jugar con el bot, abre un privado
<Sapote> !man udp
<kubot> No manual page for 'udp'
<Thedemon007> mm ok mimecar
<Sapote> es basico kubot
<Thedemon007> revisa la carpeta a ver con este comando rommel: nautilus media/D838964038961D96/Users/rommel/Escritori
<rommel> Holas; asi llegue
<rommel> gracias mimecar nuebamente
<rommel> users,rommel.desktop
<rommel> y guala
<Thedemon007> le falto una o
<Thedemon007> nautilus media/D838964038961D96/Users/rommel/Escritorio
<rommel> thedemosn faltaba cambiar escritorio por desktoop
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<rommel> ya encontre las carpetas
<rommel> gracias mano
<Thedemon007> entra a destop entonces a ver
<Thedemon007> mm por fin rommel solucionado
<rommel> si ya los estoi copiando a ubuntu
<rommel> si mano
<rommel> ahora solo me queda poder instalar un programa para descagar y convertir videoas de youtube
<rommel> tenes algo de eso
<rommel> o mejor dicho conoces algo mas aya de algun complemento para firefox?
<Thedemon007> es que la otra carpeta Documents and Settings es un encace simbololico que raro esto no los enlaces simbolico de win sirven en ubuntu
<rommel> como atube.
<rommel> asi llegue
<rommel> me ubique en la particion de win
<rommel> user,rommel,desktop
<rommel> y poniamos escritorio
<rommel> graicas mimecar
<rommel> si alguien sabe o conoce un programa para descargar y convertir a la ves desd you tube?a mp3 y demas
<Thedemon007> rommel otra opción seria las paginas que te descargan y convierten el viedo de ubuntu colocando el link peroo..
<Thedemon007> rommel ya probaste e QtTube?
<shell> hola
<LinuxReign> le sugeri en la manana, pytube aunque parece q ese proyecto esta muerto
<LinuxReign> yo uso youtube-dl
<jamesjedimaster> ffmpeg sera muy avanzado para convertir los flv de youtube?
<LinuxReign> jamesjedimaster, para nada, sirve muy bien
<chilicuil> hola shell
<jamesjedimaster> LinuxReign: es lo que digo, solo que puede asustarlo que solo sea por linea de comandos
<LinuxReign> entiendo
<LinuxReign> para convertir videos esta tambien el Arista
<jamesjedimaster> creo que el mobile media converter puede hacer tambien la conversion, segun recuerdo, es un frontend de ffmpeg
<shell> una duda hay alguna manera de copilar sin dar error los .tar.gz
<shell> yo lo que ago es combertirlos en .deb porque de otra manera no los puedo instalar
<rommel> chicos y como seria entonces si puede se uno graficamente pues mi familia tambien haria uso del mismo
<jamesjedimaster> shell: por que no usas checkinstall?
<Thedemon007> shell .tar.gz donde da error al descomprimirlo?
<jamesjedimaster> rommel: busca el arista o el mobile media converter, pruebalos y ve cual te convence
<rommel> linuxreign como se usa hace qte tenes vos
<rommel> solo para covertir
<rommel> osea q primero abria q bajarlo?
<rommel> oo baja y convierte al mismo tiempo
<Thedemon007> el QtTube solo los baja
<LinuxReign> para bajar con youtube-dl
<LinuxReign> lo instalas, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<rommel> si como seria los baja y los convierte a la ves ?
<rommel> o solo los baja
<LinuxReign> y luego en la Terminal, youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeajNffygb4
<LinuxReign> solo los baja
<shell> en .\configure  me da el error perdon por tardan tanto en contestar esque e tenido que quitarme del ordenador
<rommel> y para cambiar las preferencias de q reproductor abra determinada cosa de audio o video en 10.04 a donde hay q ir
<rommel> ok entinedo
<dannyLopez68> una manito con esto por favor
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/ERb0Pqkz
<Thedemon007> shell debe de ser que te falta una libreria o no cambiaste de directorio
<shell> cambio el direcotrio y lo pongo donde esta el tar.gz
<shell> y como arreglo eso de la libreria?
<Thedemon007> shell aver puedes hacer el ./configure y pastear lo que salga?
<shell> un momento lo voy a intentar
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/ERb0Pqkz un ayuda pa este pobre niño T,T
<shell> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<shell> este es mi error
<Thedemon007> necesitas la librerias de 32 bits
<rommel> alguien sabe como llegar a la opcion en ubuntu para cambair las opciones para los reproductores de multimedia y audio graficamente?
<shell> y como consigo esa librería por que no tengo ni idea
<Thedemon007> esperate y chequeo shell
<shell> ok
<Thedemon007> sehll sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32gcc1 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32asound2
<Thedemon007> shell sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32gcc1 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32asound2 ia32
<shell> ya voy a probar
<Thedemon007> mm shell cambia el ia32 por ia32-libs
<shell> vale
<shell> primero lo ice sin el -libs
<shell> y me salio echo en un segundo
<shell> y ahora voy a hacer con -libs y me dice que tengo una mar reciente
<Thedemon007> mm acualizala a ver pero al parecer ya la tenias instalada
<shell> que va el mismo error configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries
<Thedemon007> mm ok creo que esta pidiendo las dev
<Thedemon007> shell sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-i386 lib32readline6-dev lib32readline5-dev
<shell> ok
<Thedemon007> si sigue el error pastea todo lo que salga desp del comando ./configure
<shell> mira lo que salio ahora lib32readline5-dev : Entra en conflicto: lib32readline-dev
<shell>  lib32readline6-dev : Entra en conflicto: lib32readline-dev
<shell> E: Paquetes rotos
<Thedemon007> mm solo tienes que intalar la lib32readline6-dev has esto sudo apt-get install lib32readline6-dev
<shell> ufff otro error configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<shell> instalo flex?
<shell> sea lo que sea?
<rommel> una pŕegunta el reproductor banshee- se puede instalar para el 10.04?
<Thedemon007> si sudo apt-get install flex
<chilicuil> shell: sip
<Thedemon007> si se puede rommel
<rommel> y handa o solo para el 11
<shell> haora me pide que instale el paquete bison
<shell> lo instalo
<Thedemon007> rommel el 11 lo va a traer por defecto pero lo puedes intalar a el 10.10 o 10.04
<Thedemon007> si shell
<rommel> sudo apt-get iinstall bashee   asi nada mas pongo o algo mas
<rommel> ok
<rommel> y se instala nada mas como puedo hacer para q el vlc por ejemplo me abra las peli
<Thedemon007> mm no se decirte rommel creo q con eso basta pero seria mejor que googlearas un poco
<rommel> por defecto
<rommel> ok
<Thedemon007> segundo clic propiedades
<shell> me da otro error mira lo dejo y lo intentare mañana y muchos gracias thedemon007 por haberme ayudado
<Thedemon007> pestaña abrir con rommel
<Thedemon007> dale shell solo sigues instalando las librerias que te pide bye
<rommel> abrir q thedemon
<shell> ok gracias adios
<Thedemon007> rommel en propiedades la pestaña abrir con
<rommel> a si pero habia encontrado una forma donde sale todos las opciones por hacer cuando queremos abrir determinada cosa de audio o video o demas y poner ahi los cambios
<rommel> solo q no la recuerdo
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<Thedemon007> mm no se no se rommel
<Thedemon007> hola arielsanflo
<Thedemon007> que problema tienes arielsanflo
<rommel> gracias seguire buscando despues te cuento
<rommel> ch y sabes de alguno q se parese al winan
<Thedemon007> rommel mm no
<rommel> no lo pude instalar cuando lo encontre hantes de q instalara nuebamente
<arielsanflo_> alguien me ayuda
<rommel> ok me despido por ahora
<rommel> gracias chicos coo siempre
<arielsanflo_> trabajo casi siempre en con solo monitor
<arielsanflo_> pero ahora trabajo con otro mas porque mi portatil tiene la pantalla muy pequeña
<arielsanflo_> el problema es que no me detecta las dos pantallas y solo puedo trabar en reolucion 800x600
<arielsanflo_> ayudenme porfa
<NeoRanger> holas!!!
<NeoRanger> gente, no puedo ver video por flash, me dice "missing plugin", que hago??
<jamesjedimaster> instalar el plugin
<NeoRanger> pero me dice que ya esta instalado
<jamesjedimaster> esta activado? esta en el directorio de plugins del programa?
<NeoRanger> buena pregunta
<NeoRanger> como lo veo??
<jamesjedimaster> que programa es?
<NeoRanger> chromium
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> utilizo un auxiliar
<arielsanflo> pero el sistema no me reconoce los dos monitores
<arielsanflo> y solo me reconoce la resolucion 800x600
<jamesjedimaster> NeoRanger: supongo que el plugin deberia estar en /usr/lib/chromium/plugins
<NeoRanger> jamesjedimaster,  no esta
<Thedemon007> arielsanflo: intentaste conectar el moniotor antes de iniciar ubuntu?
<Alfie> Hola
<Alfie> Tengo un problema con mi netbook
<Thedemon007> cual Alfie?
<Alfie> es una samsung n310
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Resulta que instalo ubuntu y todo bien y normal, hasta que corro una actualización del sistema general
<Alfie> Al ver que son 300mb cancelo
<Alfie> pero ya tenía como 21mb descargados
<Alfie> bueno la cuestion es que como que empieza a instalar
<Alfie> y luego se congela
<Alfie> bueno reinicio
<Alfie> y cuando reinicio entonces no me sube
<arielsanflo_> al instalar 11.04 fue el problema
<Alfie> el chiste es que no era el 11.04
<Alfie> era el 10.10
<Alfie> entonces ahora me sale una cli
<Alfie> que se llama initramfs
<Alfie> y cuando intento reinstalar ubuntu no puedo
<Alfie> porque no me reconoce el disco duro de la maquina
<jamesjedimaster> NeoRanger: es lo que se me ocurre, no uso chrome
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-18
<Alfie> e intentado de todo para formatear el disco duro, hasta la he destapado y he conectado el disco a otra computadora e intente y nada
<Thedemon007> Alfie ubuntu no te inicia no mas te sale la pantalla negra con initramfs??
<Alfie> el shell se llama busybox v1.15.3
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Exacto y tampoco me deja reinstalar o montar el disco :/
<NeoRanger> jamesjedimaster, pero en firefox me pasa lo mismo!!
<arielsanflo_> no se que hacer ayudenme
<Thedemon007> arielsanflo: intentaste conectar el moniotor antes de iniciar ubuntu?
<Thedemon007> mm ok Alfile puedes acceder a uan consola desde ese punto te dire como
<Alfie> si tengo el equipo frente a mi en estos momentos
<jamesjedimaster> NeoRanger: para firefox, el plugin de flash esta en /usr/lib/firefox/plugins , ve en los add-ons que este activado
<Alfie> lo que pasa es que es la primera vez en mis 7 años usando linux que me encuentro con un problema como este
<Alfie> ni si quiera con slax lo pude resolver o_o
<Thedemon007> arielsanflo http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151125
<Thedemon007> luego que este en el init haces el comando: chroot /root /bin/bash
<Thedemon007> y coneso estras a una consola
<Alfie> /bin/bash me dice: "No such file or directory"
<Alfie> >_<
<Thedemon007> mm entoces a un ls o dir aver
<Thedemon007> debe de ser que no tienes acceso al disco
<Alfie> dev conf init sbin etc proc var root bin lib scripts sys tmp
<Alfie> es que no entiendo, como corre esto si no hay acceso al disco, desde donde esta leyendo los datos el busybox entonces? O.o
<Thedemon007> mm creo que si tines acceso
<Thedemon007> puedes hacer un cd /bin
<Alfie> sip
<Thedemon007> y luego un ls o dir
<Alfie> ls?
<Thedemon007> si aver si esta el bash
<Thedemon007> o cd /bin/bash
<Alfie> ntfs-3g poweroff resume run-init insmox nfsmount sh sleep busybox kbd_mode reboot dmesg date halt fstype pivot_root dd losetup loadkeys setfon cpio mount ipconfig
<Alfie> Thedemon007 /bin parece ser donde busybox guarda los comandos.
<Alfie> todos esos son comandos
<Thedemon007> ok as este comando sin estar en ningundirectorio
<Thedemon007> Alfie exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<Alfie> Thedemon007: /sbin/getty: not found
<Alfie> y de repente paso lo mismo que pasa cuando haga exit aquí en busybox
<Alfie> dice kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<Thedemon007> al parecer te faltan archivos tinenes un live cd?
<Alfie> sip
<Alfie> es una netbook, tengo una memoria
<Alfie> xd
<Thedemon007> tienes ubuntu de 64 bits? Alfile
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Arranco el equipo con live cd?
<Alfie> Thedemon007: No :/, tengo que descargarlo?
<Thedemon007> no tienes de 32 bits no?
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Si lo tengo 32bits
<Thedemon007> mm ok perate voy a subir esos dos archivos el bash y el getty
<Alfie> Bien
<Alfie> Aquí puedo hacer wget
<Thedemon007> mm bueno si puedes copiarlo en sus respectivos lugares halo copie el
<Thedemon007> bash dentro de la carpeta bin
<Thedemon007> y el getty dentro de la carpeta sbin
<Alfie> Puedo intentarlo
<Thedemon007> haslo a ver
<Alfie> de donde consigo los archivos?
<Thedemon007> mm no se los voy a subir a gigasize
<Alfie> bien
<Alfie> los voy a pasar a dropbox, para poderlos descargar directamente
<Thedemon007> este es la dirección www.gigasize.com/get/m8bq0zhd24b
<Thedemon007> Afile este es la dirección www.gigasize.com/get/m8bq0zhd24b
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Lo estoy descargando, veamos si puedo arreglar este problema T_T
<BosInt> hola necesito ayuda
<BosInt> tngo instalado ubunto 10.4 lucid
<BosInt> acabo de instalar el servidor php5
<BosInt> mysql-server
<BosInt> y apache
<BosInt> pero al conectar en un navegador
<BosInt> no me aparece la coneccion
<BosInt> alguien me puede ayudar
<BosInt> ?
<Thedemon007> estas intentado el 127.0.0.1 no?
<BosInt> si
<BosInt> y tambien el localhost
<Alfie> Thedemon007: wget: bad address...
<Alfie> esto es increíble.
<Thedemon007> creo q del gigasize no lo vas a poder descargar con wget
<Alfie> lo subi a dropbox
<Alfie> y lo estoy tratando de descargar directamente
<Alfie> pero nada de nada
<Thedemon007> pero si arrancas con el live y lo copias a ver
<rommel_> Hola nuebamente
<Alfie> es que desde el live
<Alfie> no puedo acceder a los archivos del disco duro.
<rommel_> alguien sabria desirme como desactibar un complemento instalado en firefox
<rommel_> y asu ves como añadir un complemento pero es español?
<Thedemon007> rommel en el firefos herramientas> agregados
<rommel_> me instale el aber
<rommel_> aver perdon
<Thedemon007> Alfile no puedes acceder al disco duroo?? porque?
<Thedemon007> que dice?
<Alfie> Es lo que he intentado decirte todo el rato
<Alfie> Al parecer al reiniciar la pc
<rommel_> dowload helper alguei sabe como funciona?
<Alfie> estaba escribiendo
<Alfie> y se me ha corrompido el disco
<Alfie> pero le he entrado con de todo
<Alfie> y nada funciona
<Thedemon007> ok Alfie
<rommel_> o sabria alguien poner un complemento a firefox pero q al instalar de abra en español?
<rommel_> o instalar un paquete el cual nos permita abrir todo en firefox en español
<rommel_> al menos los complementos
<xangua> sistema>preferencias>soporte de idiomas>instalas el español rommel_
<Thedemon007> Alfiie podes intentas con el Lunux RIp a ver pasarle las herramientas de disco
<Alfie> Linux rip?
<Thedemon007> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_RIP
<Alfie> a ver
<Alfie> estoy viendo
<RobotCow> Hola a todos!
<RobotCow> cuando mis amigos?
<RobotCow> como nuevo con Linux?
<rommel_> thedemon sabrias alguna manera q los complementos instalados al firefox se puedan abrir en español
<RobotCow> como es nuevo con Linux?
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Voy a descargarlo y luego a meterlo en una memoria a ver que tal. Te digo que paso en 20 minutos, en lo que se descarga y lo meto en la memoria.
<RobotCow> gnome3, wayland
<RobotCow> mauricio -> bienvenido
<RobotCow> cuando dias de los muertos?
<xangua> no se que tratas de decir pero esto es soporte, para todo lo demás #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrfox> hola tengo el siguente problema:  soy usuario de ubuntu,  instale xp y ahora no se como volver a ubuntu  como recupero mi grub?  entro con un live cd pero no reconoce ninguna particion
<xangua> !grub2 | mrfox
<kubot> mrfox: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<RobotCow> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3843/capturel2.jpg
<RobotCow> xangua -> pero no en espanol
<RobotCow> ingles es idioma de el diablo!
<mrfox> me dice que no puedo buscar en /dev/sda
<RobotCow> mrfox -> sudo fdisk -l
<mrfox> voy a gparted y no me reconoce ninguna particion
<mrfox> tampoco  lo probe recien
<RobotCow> mrfox -> testdisk!!!!
<RobotCow> mrfox -> usa lo de live CD
<RobotCow> o
<RobotCow> usa testdisk!
<RobotCow> trabaja muy bien por yo muchos tiempos
<mrfox> no pasa nada{
<mauricio> como puedo aumentar los fps dell gta sa en wine?
<Thedemon007> no puedo usar ningun pendrive me sale esto Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<m4v> Thedemon007: que sale con "dmesg | tail" despues de tratar de montarlo?
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/bYgfw7nF+
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/bYgfw7nF
<Thedemon007> m4v http://pastebin.com/bYgfw7nF
<m4v> Thedemon007: con que comando lo estás tratando de montar?
<Thedemon007> no solo lo inserto y intento abrirlo con el nutilus
<VADER> echenle un ojo a ess :  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6zm2u_la-historia-de-internet-parte-1_tech
<m4v> Thedemon007: estas usando encriptación o algo así?
<Thedemon007> no
<Thedemon007> dice lo mismo con los tres pendrives
<m4v> "grep cp437 /etc/initramfs-tools/modules" tira algo?
<Thedemon007> no nada no tira nada m4v
<m4v> prueba en ejecutar "sudo modprobe nls_cp437" y trata de nuevo con los pendrivers
<Thedemon007> FATAL: Module nls_cp43 not found.
<m4v> no es el modulo que te pasé ;)
<m4v> nls_cp437
<m4v> te faltó un 7
<Thedemon007> m4v igual FATAL: Module nls_cp437 not found.
<m4v> que Ubuntu tienes?
<m4v> en 10.10 el módulo lo tengo
<Thedemon007> ubuntu 10.10 64bits kernel 2.6.37.3
<m4v> mmh, yo estoy en 32b, pero bueno, antes funcionaban los pens? sabés sin están bien?
<Alfie> Thedemon007: Ya lo tengo descargado y lo tengo en la memoria y estoy en la pantalla ¿Cuál selecciono?
<Thedemon007> si los pens funciona en otra compu con ubuntu
<Thedemon007> Alfie cual seleccionas de que?? de las herramientas mm no se busca documentación en google sobre ellas
<Thedemon007> m4v puede tener algo que ver con el kernel? CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437
<Thedemon007> m4v http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814657.html
<m4v> puede ser, pero a no ser que te hayas compilado tu propio kernel no entiendo porque estaría mal
<Thedemon007> m4v el config file del kernel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581876/
<m4v> compilaste tu propio kernel?
<Thedemon007> si yo mismo lo compile todo lo de mas me anda bien
<m4v> bueno, eso puede explicar porque no tienes el modulo que te dije
<m4v> la verdad que no te puedo asesorar mucho si tienes un kernel custom, no que tenés que habilitar
<Thedemon007> cual seria la configuración correcta de todas formas pienso compilar el 2.6.38
<m4v> nose, lo correcto es usar el kernel que provee Ubuntu.
<m4v> el kernel de Ubuntu tiene la misma opción, CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437 está igual
<m4v> Thedemon007: fijate si tienes CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="cp437"
<Thedemon007> si la tengo
<m4v> Thedemon007: esta es una de las razones por las cuales so dejé de compilar kernels, mucho trabajo por poco beneficios y si algo no anda es difícil de arreglar.
<m4v> s/so dejé/yo dejé/
<m4v> Thedemon007: que sale con "zgrep 437 /proc/config.gz"?
<Thedemon007> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<m4v> eh no activaste la opcion para ver el config del kernel que estas usando, si vas a compilar uno al menos tené eso :p
<m4v> Thedemon007: si te fijas en el config que usaste?
<Thedemon007> ?? no
<Thedemon007> ?? no se cual es esa opcioń
<m4v> Thedemon007: no recuerdo ahora
<m4v> igual fijate donde te estabas fijando antes
<m4v> Thedemon007: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581880/ lo que yo tengo
<LinuxReign> si estan compilando kernel a modo de aprender muy bien, si lo estan haciendo para una maquina de produccion no se recomienda
<m4v> Thedemon007: tenés que usar http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581881/ para activar /proc/config.gz
<m4v> compilar es una buena forma de perder tiempo, yo ya no lo hago más, hice un monton de benchmarks y mi pc andaba igual compilado o no.
<rommel_> hola nuebamente
<m4v> seguramente si tenés algún cpu poco común sirve, pero ya vienen bastante optimizados
<m4v> rommel_: "nuevamente"
<rommel_> alguein sabria desirme porque al abrir el paquete instalado desde el sot de ubuntu DJ play lo quiero abrir para usarlo y se me sierra?sera q hay q actualisarlo como lo hago?
<rommel_> jajaja m4v
<colo> m4v, vas a tener mucho trabajo jejej
<rommel_> si esq desd q se me arruinno un par de meces xp ya no quiero volver a windows y quiero tener en lo posible mas y mas conocimiento de linux y ponder tener en mi ordenador lo mejor
<m4v> rommel_: no entendí nada de lo que quisiste decir,
<rommel_> m4v ahu  no pude instalar un complemento a firefox ya q los q instale no pude y uno de ellos pedia dinero
<rommel_> no fue un incapie por q estoi tanto por ak molestando
<m4v> bueno, ya enserio, podés tratar de escribir bien?
<rommel_> desie q desde q se me quebro xp unos meces atras no quiero volver mas a windows y deseo aprender cada dia mas sobre linux,lastima q no pude seguir el curso de programacion basado en linux y robotica asi si no se enojan me veran por ak seguido
<m4v> ya que somos voluntarios y tratamos de ayudar, necesitamos que *al menos* te esfuerces en comunicar bien tu problema.
<xangua> y el curso de español¿¿ :S
<rommel_> jajaja ok pasa q ak en argentina se habla muy partido el español me esforsare mas
<rommel_> ok
<m4v> yo soy de argentina y pocas veces vi a alguien escribir así.
<rommel_> bueno me acabo de iinstalar desde el centro de sot de ubuntu el paquete DjPlay lo quiero abrir y no me abre
<m4v> pero bueno.
<rommel_> se me cierra sera q hay q actualisarlo?
<rommel_> aparte de q si estoi bastante flojo con mi ortografia sepan disculparme
<rommel_> m4v vos sos el de rosario?
<m4v> prueba en abrirlo desde la consola "djplay"
<rommel_> asi no mas
<rommel_> pongo con tcomillas
<m4v> obvio que no.,
<rommel_> http://pastebin.com/4ZhvBc6g
<m4v> que ejecutaste?
<rommel_> djplay
<rommel_> enter
<rommel_> como lo habro?
<Vsg21> abro! :\
<rommel_> dejemos eso de lado hay algo mas urgente por decirlo asi
<m4v> rommel_: prueba con "djplay-launcher"
<rommel_> en un tutorial explican en como convertir un video de you tube con el convertidor q viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel_> ok aaver
<Vsg21> ah si muy importante si es de youtube
<m4v> Thedemon007: te fijaste lo que te pase?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.com/n2yXJqwA
<Thedemon007> si m4v
<m4v> Thedemon007: te sirvió? tenía una tercera opción con el 437 ese
<rommel_> me dise en la solapa iniciando djlpay  y se cierra
<m4v> rommel_: pasa lo que salió en la terminal con un pastebin
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581886/
<Thedemon007> mm no aun no he compilado el kernel ni nada m4v
<rommel_> pregunta no se supone que al terminar de ver un video en you tube o donde fuera el mismo queda temporalmente  en  la carpeta tmp,al menos asi lo acabo de ver en un tutorial
<rommel_> por q no lo puedo ver el video en esa carpeta
<m4v> rommel_: para que quieres djplay? necesita un config de seguridad especial
<rommel_> para despues convertirlo?
<rommel_> por q el virtual dj corre muy lento con el wine
<rommel_> y yo paso musica y ahun no tengo como mixar
<rommel_> es mas me baje el mixx una verdadera macana
<rommel_> y en loq me instalaba el soun conver lo vi y me paresio bueno
<rommel_> desime y eso afectaria en algo la pc?
<rommel_> entonces lo desistalo?
<rommel_> por otro lado,porque no puedo ver en la carpeta tmp los videoa q e visto en la wet?
<Thedemon007> m4v crees que si compio el kernel con las opcione q tu tines las del 437 y las otras q me sugeriste del archivo .config puedan funcionar el usb para los pen?
<rommel_> por q no quedan mejor dicho temporalmente?
<Kurdt> HABLA BIEN!
<colo> romel quizas el ubuntu studio sea una buena opcion, está orientada a la edición multimedia profesional de audio, video y gráficos
<Kurdt> (ESCRIBE)
<rommel_> que es otra edicion de ubuntu?colo
<m4v> Thedemon007: no lo se, puede ser, puede que no, son distintas a las que vos tenés? (las del IKCONFIG no tienen nada que ver)
<m4v> Kurdt: basta, si no pretendés ayudar, no molestes.
<colo> rommel_, si esta muy bueno
<Kurdt> m4v shut up!
<rommel_> y como lopuedo tener sera q en mi disco rigido q esta particionado en dos con seven podre hacerle una mas sin tener q borrar todo y ponerle una tersera particion con eso,colo?
<rommel_> entonces el djplay lo desistalo?
<Thedemon007> m4v la unica diferencia es que la mia esta # CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set
<Thedemon007> y la tuya esta CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m
<rommel_> no me va a servir aca
<m4v> Thedemon007: prueba en activarlo entonces, "m" es para compilar el módulo, que debe ser el que te dije antes con el modprobe
<dannyLopez68> no puedo reproducier esta pagina http://www.colombia.com/radio/player.asp?id=153http://www.colombia.com/radio/player.asp?id=153 que codificador me recomiendan para el decodificador text/html
<rommel_> bueno me despido entonces sera para despues
<rommel_> antes de despedirme una ultima por favor,porque no puedo ver los video q aya visto en la wet en la carpeta tmp,
<rommel_> acabo de ver un tutorial y dise que al terminar de ver un video queda en la carpeta tml temporalmente?
<dannyLopez68> que pasa si borro el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jamesjedimaster> flash 10.2 guarda los videos dentro del home de cada usuario, supongo que para que no se los pasen entre usuarios en un mismo servidor
<rommel_> aver james
<rommel_> no los veo ch
<jamesjedimaster> con firefox quedan en ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/Cache (las xxxxxx varian pero ahi le buscas)
<rommel_> como llego shi acab de verlo tambien en un foro
<rommel_> puedo abrir eso desde la terminal
<rommel_> le puse el enlace en la terminal y me dise q es un directorio mas no lo se abrir
<rommel_> http://pastebin.com/4CY01nj2
<rommel_> (en la cache de FF): $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache  como llego a eso?
<Thedemon007> oie romel has echo el comando ls | pastebinit
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> rommel un monton de veces no?
<rommel_> no jajaja
<rommel_> thedemonoo7  ak te mando el ling donde esta un tutorial ,
<rommel_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/149953
<rommel_> no se como llegar a esa ruta
<rommel_> ya q no encuentro firefox en la carpeta home
<xangua> control+h para mostrar directorios ocultos
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> si pero en donde
<jamesjedimaster> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,
<rommel_> bien ahi xangua
<Thedemon007> romel has este comando nautilus cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Thedemon007> luego ctrl+h
<Thedemon007> rommel has este comando nautilus cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<rommel_> guala gracias una ves mas señores con esto me despido,ya para mañana espero poder encontrar la solucion al djplay o algun otro mix de audio buenas noches
<rommel_> thedemo vas a estar ahun?
<Thedemon007> ok bye rommel_  si maya seguro estare como ala misma ho si y tovia
<Thedemon007> voy a estar un rato mas
<Thedemon007> mañana
<rommel_> ok ch me salen unas tapas pero ningun video de you tube
<rommel_> en esa ruta
<rommel_> bueno sera para mañana si no
<Thedemon007> m4v me estoy descargando el kernel de ubuntu del synaptic el 2.6.35-27 aver si me handa el flash drive
<Thedemon007> Si rommel es que en esa carpeta es algo lioso por el poco de imagenes pero con la pag del sritp que te di puedes solventar
<rommel_> como seria entonces?
<rommel_> sera que los videos de you tube los guarda en otra carpeta?
<Thedemon007> la otra pag que te mande hace tiempooo rommel del scritp ese te servira
<rommel_> nautilus cd ~/.mozilla/firefox   este?
<rommel_> a la anterior hace unas horas?
<Thedemon007> no rommel_ perate
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ese comando esta bueno llega directo al cahe
<Thedemon007> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/script-para-seguir-descargando-los-videos-reproducidos-desde-tmp/
<Thedemon007> rommel_ http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/script-para-seguir-descargando-los-videos-reproducidos-desde-tmp/
<rommel_> thedemon es mas esta en el cache cosas y fotos q jamas e visto ni visitado
<rommel_> el primero o el segundo enlace¡?
<rommel_> si es la misma q yo estaba viendo el primer enlace
<rommel_> thedemon esta bueno pero es demasiado para hacerlo yo solo no creo poder hacerlo solo
<rommel_> el segundo enlace
<xangua> pues si te lo dan peladito y en la boca S:
<rommel_> xangua ahun no estoi bravo en esto
<rommel_> ch estaba leyendo un comentario en esa pagina y uno comentaba q se habia instalado flashgot  para firefox y q descargaba de loa mas bien
<rommel_> como puedo instalar eso
<rommel_> sudo aptg install flashgot ?
<xangua> firefox>herramientas>complementos
<rommel_> xangua,hay dos con flas cual instalar?
<xangua> flashgot
<rommel_> ninguno dise eso
<rommel_> solo flas
<dannyLopez68> Hay 1438 paquetes nuevos obsoletos. que hago con esos, o sea no me da opcines de nada solo me aparece y ya
<rommel_> y demas......
<rommel_> ahora vuelvo aver si me lo instalevdesde otro lado.reinicio
<dannyLopez68> Hay 1438 paquetes nuevos obsoletos. que hago con esos, o sea no me da opcines de nada solo me aparece y ya
<rommel_> acabo de ver ya lo instale el flas go
<rommel_> pero esta en ingles alguien sabra como ambiarlo a español esta como un complemento de firefox
<Thedemon007> mv4 con el kernel 2.6.35-27 funcionan los pendrives
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581908/
<Thedemon007> mv4 mira que gran diferencia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581908/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581876/
<Thedemon007> aff es es m4v no mv4
<m4v> mi nick tiene solo 3 letras y siempre lo tipean mal :|
<m4v> Thedemon007: que bueno :)
<rommel_> q iseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<rommel_> segui el tutorial de flahs go y me bao de todo
<rommel_> menos loq  quise
<Thedemon007> aff rommel intenta el tuto del scrip te explico?
<rommel_> espera q borro todo
<rommel_> dale
<rommel_> thedemon
<Thedemon007> ok mera ve al escritorio segundo clic y crar un documento archivo vacio y le pones el nombre
<Thedemon007> flash_copy.sh
<rommel_> si q hago con eso
<rommel_> pongo asi nomas en una terminal?
<Thedemon007> esperate
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> abrelo y dale mostrar y le pegas lo de aca http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/
<rommel_> en una terminal no o abre
<Thedemon007> no abrelo en mostras para ve lo que tienes
<rommel_> q es mostras
<rommel_> no te entiendo
<Thedemon007> mejor has este comando
<rommel_> aber
<Thedemon007> sudo gedit '/home/usuario/Escritorio/flash_copy.sh'
 * eziman Away ON
<Thedemon007> cambia el nombre de usuario por el tuyo
<rommel_> q es eso de abajo?
<Thedemon007> sudo gedit '/home/usuario/Escritorio/flash_copy.sh'
<Thedemon007> no se que sera esto eziman Away ON
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> pega en el lodel paste bin
<eziman> que estoy ausente Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/
<rommel_> me abrio una ventana  ahora pego lo del enlace
<Thedemon007> sin los numeros hasta el segundo done
<Thedemon007> desde #!/bin/sh
<rommel_> el enlace me abre lo q resien estaba escuchando en you tube
<rommel_> q
<Thedemon007> lya pegaste lo del pastebin al archivo?
<rommel_> no si me abre la pagina de you tube q estube escuchando
<rommel_> no q q copiar desde ahi
<rommel_> la direccion ur
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/ copia y pega el url en la barra de direcciones
<Thedemon007> o intenta con esta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/plain/
<rommel_> me abre you tube
<rommel_> q copio desde ahi
<Thedemon007> cual abriste? la segunda?
<rommel_> ese enlace me lleba you tube
<rommel_> me abre la misma pagina q la primera
<Thedemon007> copia y pega el enlace en la barra de direciones
<Thedemon007> el enlace
<rommel_> aber te pasteo lo  qmme abre
<rommel_> thedemon no te entiendo
<rommel_> me das ese enlace y me descis q copie me abre la pagina de you tube
<rommel_> boy a copiar el enlace y te lo paso ok
<Thedemon007> no de youtube no debes de copiar nada
<rommel_> es q el enlace q me das me abre eso
<nicolasprieto91> hola, necesito mantener la energia de un puerto usb cuando ubuntu entra en suspension
<rommel_> la pagina de you tube
<Thedemon007> copia el enlace y pegalo en la barra de direcciones y dale enter aver si ves lo que te puse en pastebin
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/
<rommel_> ahora me abrio eso
<Thedemon007> si dale a Download as text
<Thedemon007> y copia lo que tesale y pegalo en el archivo que creaste
<rommel_> a q texto
<rommel_> a lo de pastebin
<Thedemon007> lo que sale en pastebin
<Thedemon007> si
<rommel_> aber
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581913/
<rommel_> todo lo q me sale aca lo copio en la otra ventana?
<rommel_> q por sierto ya se cerro
<Thedemon007> en la del editor de texto
<Thedemon007> has el comando sudo gedit '/home/usuario/Escritorio/flash_copy.sh'
<Thedemon007> para abrila de nuevo
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> dale a la ventana donde copiaste el testo y dale a ctrl+s para guardar y cierrala
<rommel_> copiio todo lo q esta esta en pastebin?
<rommel_> ahi
<Thedemon007> no todo sin los nuemros
<rommel_> con los numeros de cada fila? o solo desde los numerales
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> mejor le das a Download as text
<Thedemon007> y hay si copias todo
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> ya esta ya guarde
<rommel_> ahora
<Thedemon007> haro dale segundo clic al archivo y luego en propiedade
<Thedemon007> propiedades
<rommel_> a cual archivo?
<rommel_> cierro la terminal?
<Thedemon007> al que creaste en el escritorio el flash_copy.sh
<rommel_> pero me digiste q lo serrara
<Thedemon007> si pero ahora as segundo clic en el
<rommel_> como
<rommel_> con el comando anterior?
<Thedemon007> esta en el escritorio
<Thedemon007> lo creaste en el escritorio no lo puedes ver hay?
<rommel_> tenes rason ahora
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> segundo clic al archivo y luego en propiedade
<Thedemon007> pestaña permisos
<Thedemon007> marca la opción permitir ejecutar...
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> y dale al boton cerrar
<rommel_> sale todo en gris sin dejar elejir algo
<rommel_> solo sale en otro tono root
<Thedemon007> ?? que las propiedades?
<rommel_> cmo propietario
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> las opciones no deja cambiar nada esta como desabilitado
<rommel_> todo
<rommel_> te mando una cactura
<Thedemon007> mm pero aver lo renplazaaste usuario por tu nombre de usuario de ubuntu en el comando no?
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> es mas en el escritorio el archivo q se creo sale con un candado
<Thedemon007> mm no se que pasa entonce pero has el comando chmod 777 '/home/usuario/Escritorio/flash_copy.sh'
<Thedemon007> ha son cudo
<Thedemon007> sudo
<rommel_> q hago
<Thedemon007> sudo chmod 777 '/home/usuario/Escritorio/flash_copy.sh'
<rommel_> ahora
<Thedemon007> intenta cmbiarle lo de las propiedades
<rommel_> no me abre nada
<Thedemon007> ese comando no te va abrir nada
<rommel_> ahora me saco el candado del escritorio bien ch
<Thedemon007> solo cambias los permisos del archivo
<rommel_> si asi es
<rommel_> aya boy
<Thedemon007> intenta cambiarle las propiedades como te dije anteriormente
<rommel_> mira no deja hacer nada pero se be en el cuadradito q esta sin poder selecionar donde se elige o no como q esta marcado
<rommel_> dise
<rommel_> permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa
<rommel_> ahora en grupo salio root
<Thedemon007> intenta abrirlo y deme que opciones te sale
<rommel_> me pregunta si quiero  ejecutar o ver su contenido
<Thedemon007> dale a ejecutar
<rommel_> que selecciono
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ya esta
<rommel_> ahora
<Thedemon007> haora intenta ver un video de youtube y luego deberia aparecerte un enlace simbolico al video
<Thedemon007> en la carpeta tmp
<rommel_> ok aver esperame porfavor
<rommel_> bien thedemn parese q si bien ahi mano
<rommel_> aber si termino de convertirlo
<rommel_> te agradesco por tu desicasion pues se q soy un poco bastante torpe ahun con linux
<rommel_> ya te bas boy a comberlirlo aber como me ba
<rommel_> sos un cpo amigo
<rommel_> capo
<rommel_> perdon
<rommel_> thedemon ya para mañana me ayudas con lo de DJplay
<rommel_> como a q hora entraras
<rommel_> que hora tenes donde vivves vos
<rommel_> thedemon estas
<rommel_> ?
<Thedemon007> vzla
<rommel_> gracias mano
<rommel_> te pregunataba mañana como a q hora estaras dnuevo
<rommel_> sos de argentina?
<rommel_> a venezuela
<Thedemon007> no venezuela como alas 7:30 pm gmt -4:30
<rommel_> a q hora es aya
<Thedemon007> son las 12:00 am
<rommel_> epa marico como esta eso pana ,bendicion
<rommel_> jajajajaja
<rommel_> mis papa y mis hermnaoestan aya con demas familia
<rommel_> en maturin
<rommel_> aca son las 1.30 de la mañana
<rommel_> una hora mas
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<rommel_> no te enojes porfa
<rommel_> pasaq acabo de hablar com mi viejo y lo jodo asi
<rommel_> cño tumadre me dise
<Thedemon007> jajjjaja
<rommel_> si y aca cuando me mandan saludos pa el me disen como esta el marico de tu viejo
<rommel_> bueno mi amigo nos vemos mas tarzan entonces
<rommel_> bemdicion chico
<rommel_> q desdcances
<Thedemon007> ok dale rommel_
<Thedemon007> bye
<rommel_> dale man
<rommel_> gracias por todo tu apollo
<rommel_> deveras
<dannyLopez68> xangua: y como la instalo?
<dannyLopez68> una que sea para ver chats java
<xangua> pss el ubuntu-restricted-extras te instala el openjdk
<xangua> no he tenido problemas con la versión libre hasta ahora
<xangua> !partnerpero si quieres el oracle java habilitas el repositorio partner y lo instalas desde ahí
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<xangua> acabó open enchilara, me voy
<dannyLopez68> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Chullachaky> compas
<Chullachaky> una pregunta puedo instlar en un disco duro
<Chullachaky> solo el kernel de linux
<Chullachaky> sin aplicaciones sin nada
<Chullachaky> se puede hacer eso
<arp-off> el kernel solo no hace nada
<arp-off> necesite un sistema base para funcionar
<arp-off> necesita*
<rommel_> hasta mas tarde señores
<j2bv16> Hey
<j2bv16> Someone is using natty now?
<j2bv16> alguien usa natty?
<Chullachaky> tio apr
<Chullachaky> entonces no puedo instalar solo el kenel
<Chullachaky> explicame un poco
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> buenas:)
<fosco_> parece que han arreglado los errores de unity que reporté
<fosco_> no se si me habrán hecho caso o es que taneian planeado arreglarlos
<fzeta> fosco_: es normal que te hayan hecho caso, eres el puto amo:) sería una falta que te hubieran ignorado ;)
<fzeta> de respeto*
<fosco_> al menos ahora al hacer alt+f2 escribir un comando y pulsar intro lo hace
<fosco_> era intolerable tener q hacer clic en el icono en cuestion, siendo alt+f2 un atajo de teclado precisamente para no tener que usar el raton
<[A]KangB> gnome-do y hacerlo con control+espacio
<fosco_> el tema es no tener que recurrir a programas externos
<Tiffon> nas
<[A]KangB> por supuesto, pero yo uso Gnome-Do por los plugins y porque no tienes por qué "terminar" los comandos
<[A]KangB> con 't' ya me abre una terminal
<[A]KangB> con 'c' ya tengo chromium
<[A]KangB> Independientemente, sabes cómo son éstas cosas, para gustos los colores y mientras a mí me parece útil, a otros les puede parecer una "carga"
<fosco_> no digo que no sea útil, pero el escritorio debe ser capaz de lanzar un comando por si mismo
<mosh> buenas noches
<mosh> arp andas por ahi
<fosco_> HillerdotPy, elige un nick y quedatelo, estas inundando el canal
<principal10> wenas
<cami> Mi ordenador no inicia. al se queda en la eleccion de  GRUB . no me deja ni en modo generic ni en recovery mode
<cami> al iniciar
<fosco_> cami no ha funcionado nunca o ha pasado de repente?
<principal10> xk si se keda en la eleccion y nunca a iniciado puede ser un problema de la instalaccion
<iqpi> me uno a la pregunta de fosco_
<cami> fosco_: antes de ayer, me baje de softonic el  webilder( no se si sera eso )
<cami> para ubuntu
<fosco_> bueno, como linea general nunca bajes nada de softonic
<fosco_> todo está en los repositorios
<fosco_> pero no creo que sea la causa del fallo
<fosco_> has modificado el orden o tamaño de las particiones?
<cami> si intente meter windows 7 con el parche
<principal10> con las particiones ya echas para ubuntu?
<iqpi> que parhe=
<principal10> xk si lo as metido en la misma particion primaria
<principal10> lo mas seguro es k no funcione x eso
<cami> fosco_:parche de activacion para w 7
<cami> rip
<fosco_> cami, seguramente has modificado la tabla de particiones, con lo cual grub ya no sabe localizarlas, tendrás que recueprarlo
<fosco_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<fosco_> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB <- sigue esta guía
<principal10> una pregunta en dispositivos de almacenamiento
<principal10> deberia de aparecerme los medios extraibles tmb no?
<principal10> en kubuntus, pero no me lo reconoce
<iqpi> principal10: deberían aparecerte los externos también
<principal10> puede ser xk son archivos ntfs?
 * xoan buenas
<iqpi> no, porque linux desde hace mucho tiene soporte para ntfs
<cami> fosco_: gracias  probare
<iqpi> cuantos discos duros tienes?
<principal10> dos discuos duros
<iqpi> haz en una terminal ls /dev/sd*
<iqpi> si te sale algún sdc es que estará reconocido
<principal10> no lo reconoce
<iqpi> con el pendrive enchufado o el disco enchufado, haz un lsusb
<iqpi> que interface lleva? esata, usb, firewire?
<principal10> usb
<iqpi> then lsusb va bien
<iqpi> perdona, es que estoy liado entre el inglés, el español y el frances
<principal10> yo solo me entiendo con español y ingles XD
<principal10> na no lo reconoce
<iqpi> funciona?
<iqpi> has probado en otro ordenador?
<principal10> si
<iqpi> has probado otro disco por usb o pendrive?
<cami> Fosco , le di al GNU GRUB . estoy en Memtest86  , Parece 1 bios , pero no es mi bios..(?)  lleva en 2% y tengo 135.000 errors
<principal10> claro
<cami> q es ?
<principal10> lo que es que en la maquina virtual no me funciona
<iqpi> cami eso es para la memoria, y esos fallos, es que la memoria te da fallos
<iqpi> aaaaaaahhhhhhh que estás en maquina virtual, haber empezado por ahí hombre xDD
<principal10> jaj
<iqpi> que software usas?
<principal10> es la version 6.0 para 32 bit
<iqpi> version 6?
<iqpi> de ubuntu?
<principal10> de ubuntu la 8
<iqpi> y la 6 de qué programa?
<principal10> vmware workstation
<iqpi> entonces no tengo ni idea, yo soy de virtualbox
<principal10> es k vmware tiene una cosa para conectar o desconectar
<iqpi> estás en windows?
<principal10> peroen esta version no aparece
<principal10> si toy aki hablandote desde kubuntus, peor mi SO es window xp
<iqpi> conectar o desconectar de donde?
<principal10> aparece en la interfaz de vmware parte inferior derecha peo en esta version no aparece
<iqpi> yo es que de windows no tengo ni la mas remota idea, llevo sin usarlo 6 años
<principal10> yo soy experto en window
<iqpi> has probado con virtualbox?
<iqpi> ahí no hay problema con los usb
<iqpi> yo al menos no los he tenido
<cami> Fosco_:he reiniciado y no encuentro como entro en el terminal  no me deja en etrar generic
<cami> al iniciar
<principal10> me tire x la mas conocida ya k mi ordenador es antiguo
<principal10> es k necesito pasarme los scripts de linux  para programar pero me los pasare al correo y me los bajare de ahi
<iqpi> los scripts de linux no funcionarán en windows
<principal10> en window no funcionan eh ahi que quiero pasarlos a linux
<principal10> en window solo pueod leerlos con nothepad y no todos
<iqpi> ah
<iqpi> y para qué son los scripts?
<principal10> para clase de programacion
<iqpi> ahm, a mi me gusta hacer mis propios scripts por hobby, de hecho me programo yo mis propios sistemas de ahorro de energía y de red
<principal10> yo programoo
<principal10> scripts
<principal10> programacion en c
<principal10> php
<principal10> me cago en su no me deja abrir el correo
<principal10> xDD
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<iqpi> pero entra vía webmail hombre, vaya ganas de usar un gestor xD
<iqpi> hola erAbuelo
<principal10> amos entro al konkeror pa acceder a hotmail
<principal10> si te digo la verdad iqpi la interfaz de kubuntus es mu rara
<iqpi> gmail i konqueror no se llevan bien
<iqpi> mira a ver si esta firefox
<principal10> toy aber si me lo descargo
<iqpi> rara... es diferente a lo que estás acostumbrado
<iqpi> dejame adivinar, lo estas descargando de la página de mozilla
<principal10> XD
<iqpi> mal, eso caca
<iqpi> xD
<principal10> toy buscando version de linux
<iqpi> olvida de actuar a lo windows
<iqpi> linux es diferente
<iqpi> tienes que cambiar el chip
<iqpi> todo lo que sabes de windows no te va a valer en linux
<principal10> te dejo que me aconsejes
<iqpi> yo es que no uso kubuntu ni nada de eso, y voy a hablar de memoria
<iqpi> tienes que buscar
<iqpi> en el menú de aplicaciones
<iqpi> algo que sea gestor de software
<principal10> paquetes adept
<iqpi> abrelo
<principal10> descargando
<iqpi> y lo mas probable es que te salga un cuadro de busqueda
<iqpi> de donde? desde adept?
<principal10> si
<principal10> ai pongo mozilla
<principal10> ya toy bajandolo
<iqpi> no solo se baja, también se instala solo
<iqpi> nada de asistentes
<principal10> yo lo k me acuerdo unpoco e sde los archivos deb
<iqpi> si instalas algo es porque se supone que quieres instalarlo, de modo que no necesito que me pregunte si quiero instalarlo, o dónde, él sabe donde tiene que instalarse
<principal10> ademas que para acceder me pide la calve administrador
<principal10> clave
<principal10> si en realidad deberia de tener ubuntu ahora mismo pero por cosa deld estino tengo kubuntus
<iqpi> ubuntu y kubuntu es lo mismo
<iqpi> solo que uno usa kde y el otro gnome
<iqpi> mismo perro con diferente collar
<iqpi> si te pide contraseña
<iqpi> haz esto otro:
<principal10> tranki
<principal10> soy el admin
<iqpi> ok
<principal10> del servidor
<principal10> iqpi
<iqpi> me cai
<principal10> sabes el nombre de algun descomprimidor de archivos
<principal10> ?
<iqpi> si, viene de serie
<iqpi> ark
<principal10> la utilidad unrar-free no esta en su path
<chasis> alguien conose una alternative a avisubdetector para linux?
<iqpi> eso es porque los programas que necesitas
<iqpi> no los tienes instalados
<principal10> asta ahi he llegado >.<
<iqpi> para eso tienes que instalar el paquete unrar o unrar-free si prefieres el libre
<iqpi> lo haces igual
<iqpi> que para firefox
<principal10> no me lo encuentra
<iqpi> abre una terminal
<principal10> pera
<principal10> conozco un truco
<principal10> aber si me sale
<principal10> perfect
<principal10> instalando
<iqpi> que truco es?
<principal10> e cambiado la configuracion de busqueda
<principal10> voy al servicio un sec
<principal10> xD
<principal10> ya toy x cierto iqpi de dnd eres
<iqpi> de españa
<principal10> no yo tmb
<principal10> k parte
<iqpi> De madrid
<principal10> um
<principal10> yo granada
<iqpi> que calor, yo no podría
<iqpi> xD
<principal10> xDD
<principal10> te acostumbras
<principal10> tas echo un maquina en linux muchas gracias
<iqpi> bueno... no se, llevo muchos años y también soy un friki, así que .. jeje
<principal10> x cierto conoces los mac?
<iqpi> el sistema=?
<principal10> si
<principal10> makintosh
<iqpi> si, pero aunque a windows lo puedo tragar, no puedo decir lo mismo mac o cualquier cosa que venga de apple
<principal10> xk
<principal10> tenia pensado comprarme un mac
<iqpi> porque son unos ·$%$·%"$%"$ son super cerrados, hipócritas... no puedo con ellos
<principal10> ya pero en  verdad son bastante buenos
<iqpi> psché, te puedo asegurar que mi nebook va mas rápido que cualquier mac teniendo mucha menos potencia ^^
<principal10> hombre
<principal10> soy tecnico
<principal10> digo yo k sabre
<principal10> elegir :P
<principal10> toy aber si me ago la ingieneria
<iqpi> yo no soy técnico, pero creo que estoy bastante puesto en hardware y software xD
<principal10> y segun lo k he visto son bastante potentes
<iqpi> una amiga mía tiene un mac, y lo único que me gusta es el teclado retroiluminado, y el cargador imantado, a nivel de hardware es igual que un pc normal, incluso menos potente que muchos.
<principal10> la cuestion es saber elegir
<principal10> igual que en el resto
<principal10> si me trinco uno e instalare windiw 7
<iqpi> desde luego, es mas, antes que saber elegir, hay que saber las necesidadesde cada cual
<principal10> wn la maquina virtual
<principal10> k los juegos de window no le van al mac
<principal10> y con lo wnganchao k toy yo  a uno
<principal10> xDD
<iqpi> en maquina virtual tampoco funcionarán
<principal10> si funcionan
<iqpi> pero irán muy lentos
<principal10> no
<iqpi> casi mejor instalarlo con el bootcamp
<iqpi> o hacer un hackcintos o como se llame
<principal10> no vana ir lentos
<principal10> ya te lo cotntare cuando lo tenga
<principal10> me tngo k ir voy a ducharme
<principal10> k tngo un examen
<iqpi> yo no puedo decir porque no lo he probado, pero yo no he sido capaz de hacer funcionar juegos (3d)
<iqpi> ok principal10 suerte con el examen =)
<principal10> otro dia me conecto x aki
<iqpi> yo tuve uno hace un rato
<principal10> y te exo una visita
<iqpi> jeje ok :D, no estoy siempre, pero ahora tengo un rato y me gustar echar cables
<iqpi> por cierto
<principal10> dime
<iqpi> si algún día te animas a instalar ubuntu
<iqpi> tengo un completo video tutorial en youtube
<iqpi> de como instalar y particionar
<iqpi> iqpi18 es mi nick en youtube
<principal10> yo solo e trabajado
<principal10> con ubuntu en comando
<principal10> para llevar servidore
<iqpi> yo uso mi sistema también a base de comandos
<principal10> en interfaz me pierdo
<iqpi> xDD
<iqpi> las interfaces son una mierda
<iqpi> la mayoría
<principal10> la cosa es que s eme an olvidado casi to los comandos
<principal10> XD
<iqpi> jajja
<iqpi> yo los tengo como parte de mi vocabulario
<iqpi> me salen solos jaja
<iqpi> donde yo me pierdo es en windows
<iqpi> ahí me pierdo del todo
<principal10> x ejemplo en window
<principal10> te ago virguerias te puedo montar modulos de seguridad
<principal10> y me dicen montame un modulo de seguridad en linux
<principal10> y digo bueno va..
<principal10> xDD
<iqpi> jejeje, a mi me pasa al revés
<iqpi> yo en windows no se ni buscar un programa
<iqpi> xD
<principal10> es la costumbre
<iqpi> soy un noob, lo reconozco
<principal10> mira
<principal10> te voy a contar un secreto
<principal10> no se cono po rras cambiar la resolucion de la pantalla en linux
<principal10> XD
<principal10> lo estuve buscando una tarde sin encontrar na
<iqpi> con instalar el driver es suficiente.
<iqpi> o incluso tocando el xorg.conf
<iqpi> y utilizando el driver adecuado
<principal10> pero
<principal10> en interfaz grafica tine k tar x ai
<iqpi> me dices de máquina virtual?
<iqpi> on en la "maquina real"
<principal10> yo enmakina real tengo window xp
<principal10> en la virtual
<iqpi> es que en la virtual
<iqpi> tienes que instalar los drivers de la máquina virtual, i configurarla para que admita aceleración gráfica vía hardware
<iqpi> el problema es que yo con wm no tengo ni zorra
<iqpi> xD
<iqpi> con virtualbox, tengo un videotutorial de como se hace
<principal10> xd
<principal10> mi ordenador tiene 7 años
<principal10> no le va virtualbox
<iqpi> del 2004.... luego será un pentium 4 de velocidad entre 2.4 y 3ghz o un ahtlon 64 de los primeros, un 3000 es posible, o un athlon xp
<principal10> 3 gigahercios
<principal10> pentium 4
<iqpi> no es tan malo mi padre tuvo ese proce hasta hace un año y medio casi dos
<iqpi> la clave esta en la ram
<principal10> 1 giga
<principal10> de ram
<iqpi> algo corto qizax
<iqpi> yo también tengo un giga de ram en el netbook
<principal10> 512 megas nvidia geoforce 8200 gt
<iqpi> pero el systema me consume sobre 30 al arrancar
<principal10> disco duro sata
<principal10> 120 gigas
<principal10> tampoco me va mal el chollo k tngo montao
<iqpi> si te cumple... para qué cambiar
<iqpi> yo tengo un phenom II X4 940 a 3 ghz subido de vueltas cuando hace frío a 3.7 ghz
<principal10> yo lo tngo abierto
<principal10> xk sino parece k va a explotar
<iqpi> yo no, porque si lo abro se me calienta mas
<principal10> mi caja empieza a vibrar y puf
<iqpi> lo tengo configurado con una corriente de aire que aprovecha la convencion natural del aire caliente de ir hacia arriba
<iqpi> y llevo una nvidia gtx 260 de las segundas de 216sp y 55nm
<iqpi> y 4 gb
<iqpi> pero como el sistema solo me chupa 30 mb
<principal10> xd
<iqpi> pues siempre tengo chorrocientas máquinas virtuales a la vez
<iqpi> música, webs, manuales...
<iqpi> irc por supuesto
<iqpi> xD
<principal10> yo solo
<principal10> lo tngo pa clae
<principal10> escuchar musica y jugar al lol
<principal10> clase *
<iqpi> al lol?
<iqpi> no conozco ese juego
<chasis> http://vimeo.com/21062117
<principal10> perdona
<principal10> me llamaron al telefono
<principal10> league of legend es
<iqpi> ah
<iqpi> no lo conozco, yo solo juego al nexuiz
<principal10> pues
<principal10> esta mu xulo si   te da x probarlo te gustara
<principal10> es estrategia
<iqpi> me gustan los de estrategia, pero me quitaría mucho tiempo de dar soporte en el irc
<iqpi> hacer vídeos
<iqpi> tutoriales, y aprender aun mas a fondo las entrañas del sistema
<iqpi> xD
<principal10> es k
<principal10> yo para estudiar siempre nito una partida
<principal10> es como mi quita extres
<principal10> me he de ir
<iqpi> ok
<iqpi> suerte con el examen
<principal10> grax
<principal10> es de scripts
<iqpi> hasta otra
<principal10> el examen
<iqpi> me encantan xD yo tuve uno hoy
<iqpi> pero de señales electromagnéticas
<principal10> nos dice
<iqpi> eso no me gusta tanto
<iqpi> ajaj
<principal10> hazme esto
<principal10> hazme lo otro
<principal10> y nosotros tenemos k ir haciendolo
<principal10> xd
<iqpi> qué chulo :D
<principal10> hazme una base de datos
<principal10> de una libreria
<principal10> no ta tan chulo
<principal10> xD
<iqpi> jajajaa
<principal10> odio los scripts
<iqpi> a mi todo eso me encanta (lo de la base de datos no se como hacerlo, pero seguro queme gustaría)
<principal10> mas que programacion en c
<principal10> es menu las base de datos
<principal10> con case
<iqpi> ah con cases
<principal10> cuidate otra vez hablamos
<iqpi> eso me gusta también, y en combinación con select te preparar un buen menú
<iqpi> igualmente
<iqpi> hasta otra
<iqpi> =)
<principal10> xao
<ivedci89-desktop> un srvidor de webcam para ubuntu 10.04?
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea, quiero poder visualizar mi webcam desde cualquier parte...
<Guest49430> Hola , por que en ubuntu 10.10 no hay forma de que se instale y funcione correctamente vidalalia 2.9 + tor version alpha?, y en windows sin enbargo instalar vidalalia 2.9 con todo integrado, configurado es coser y cantar (recordando siempre que tor es un proyecto open source de bsd y le da mejor soporte a los windows que a ubuntu, por ejemplo). Nota: he seguido todos los manuales de instalacion para resolverlo y ninguno me ha fun
<GeorgeGarcia> Buenos dias, como puedo instalar PHP, Apache y MySQL en Ubunto y XP
<erUSUL> !lamp | GeorgeGarcia
<kubot> GeorgeGarcia: Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
<Guest49430> si realizo esa pregunta en ot me diran qu e eso es cosa de ubuntu-es pero como nadie aqui me da ninguna orientacion al respecto preguntare en ot
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias Kubot es exacto lo que necesito LAMP
<mimecar> Guest49430: has comprobado todos los manuales de la red ??
<Guest49430> todos y los que quedan por inventar para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> que es lo que falla concretamente
<Guest49430> mimecar
<Guest49430> vidalia no se integra con tor alpha y polipo y con privoxy peor todavia
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<mimecar> en la web del programa te dirá como se instala en ubuntu
<Guest49430> para ubuntu 10.10 para un no experto es cuestion de romperse mucho la cabeza para poder conseguirlo con windows es otra historia
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer no es algo sencillo
<Guest49430> gracias por decir eso pesaba que era mas obtuso o torpe de lo que pensaba
<Guest49430> mimecar, entonces tendre que esperar a que el tor alpha para ubuntu deje de serlo , para que asi sea facil su instalacion y configuracion a ser posible tan automatica como en windows?
<mimecar> en windows será automático porque alguna persona se ha molestado en hacerlo así
<Guest49430> mimecar, pero tor tieene su origen en unix y es open source
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> eso no obliga a que sea fácil de instalar
<Guest49430> que para ubuntu por esa misma razon tendria que tener un mejor soporte o quizas mas preferente
<mimecar> por que tiene que tener ubuntu soporte "preferente" ?
<mimecar> ubuntu solo es una distribución más
<Guest49430> porque  tor es open source y ubuntu es un os que apuesta por el open source
<mimecar> busca mejor la documentación
<mimecar> tor no es algo que un usuario normal usa
<Guest49430> mimecar : no lo sera pero para windows dan buen soporte mejor que en linux
<mimecar> y eso es malo?
<mimecar> el soporte lo dan los que lo usan, si hay más gente que lo usa en windows tendrás más soporte
<Guest49430> no pero es del todo incoherente como  minimo
<Guest49430> si lo tienen tan bien presentado para windows por que no para ubuntu que es el linux mas usado de todos?
<mimecar> Guest49430: simplemente porque alguien lo ha automatizado en windows
<Guest49430> alguien que no se acuerda que existe ubuntu que programador mas raro debe ser ese con todos mis respetos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tu único problema es que no tienes algo automatizado
<mimecar> hazlo tu mismo si dominas el tema
<mimecar> dudo que no tengas documentación para montarlo
<Guest49430> esa es la diferencia esencial que marca la diferencia entre windows y ubuntu todavia
<mimecar> claro, tor se usa todos los días
<mimecar> nadie usa libreoffice o firefox
<Guest49430> la automatizacion de los programas
<mimecar> solo con buscar "tor ubuntu" en google te dice como se instala
<mimecar> si con un par de comandos necesitas automatización...
<Guest49430> nadie lo usa pertenece a la elite de los programadores de bsd y lo hacen tan facil para windows y no para ubuntu ?
<mimecar> Guest49430: un usuario normal no lo usa
<mimecar> y alguien que sea de la elite no tiene problema en poner 3 o 4 comandos para usarlo
<mimecar> si buscas la cadena de antes, te dice en pocos pasos como se instala
<Guest49430> un usuario normal ? pero si windows es para usuarios basicos
<mimecar> tu mismo
<GeorgeGarcia> Guest49430 disculpe pero no permito que compare a Guindows con ninguna version de Linux
<inforplasta> #nolesvotes
<mimecar> inforplasta: no hagas spam
<mimecar> inforplasta: el canal es de soporte de ubuntu
<inforplasta> Lo siento, intentaba entrar en otro canal y no sé cómo
<Guest49430> he intendado hasta con wine ejecutar vidalia en ubuntu pero claro eso es una burrada y asi me fue
<mimecar> Guest49430: pon la documentación que estas siguiendo
<mimecar> pero si usas wine para instalar un programa en ubuntu no te quejes si no te funciona
<Guest49430> es una forma de explicar que no he encontrado modo alguno de que funcionara bien en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes instalado y funcionando tor?
<Guest49430> tor  alpha funciona pero sin vidalia y funciona a diferencia de en windows muy mal
<mimecar> que web estas usando para instalar vidalia
<Guest49430> mimecar, uso los manuales publicados en internet que son varios sobre el mismo tema
<mimecar> pon uno que sea oficial del programa
<mimecar> decir que has probado todos los manuales no ayuda a resolver el problema
<Guest49430> el vidalia de los repositorios de ubuntu dicen que no sirven que es inestable o que no funcionan y los manuales que he seguido algunos estan publicados en la seccion de ubuntu ubuntizando el planeta o algo asi se llama
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cuando pongas el manual oficial de vidalia me avisas
<Guest49430> si son las mismas instrucciones trasladadas a esos blocks
<shell> hola
<sara_> fosco_ amigo fijate que corri el juego call of duty 4 en ubuntu 10.10 desde el sistema win7 que tengo instalad y lo corrio solo que muy lwnto por que ?
<fosco_> sara_, quizá no tengas soporte 3D
<sara_> como asi?
<shell> hola quiero abrir un programa desde terminal alguien save como hacerlo?
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<sara_> shell, cd directorio
<shell> esque lo que quiero habrir desde terminal es la opcion monitores
<shell> nose como aceder hay
<mimecar> accede desde gnome
<sara_> fosco_ pero yo tengo soporte 3D
<shell> ya pero quiero haceder desde terminal porque un amigo mio tiene un fallo y no puede entrar nolmalmente
<mimecar> sara_: lo estas ejecutando en ubuntu o en windows 7
<sara_> tego una nvidia gforce gt 9400
<sara_> en ubuntu desde win7
<mimecar> estas virtualizando ubuntu?
<shell> y estamos buscando la forma de entrar desde terminal
<fosco_> shell, si no puede entrar en el entorno grafico no podrá ejecutar programas graficos
<shell> el caso es que puede ver el entrono grafico todo bien pero cuando entra en preferencias le da un clic y no hace nada
<mimecar> sara_: si estas virtualizando ubuntu es muy normal que re funcione lento el juego
<sara_> no no lo estoy virtualizando
<mimecar> en ubuntu desde win7
<fosco_> sara_, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<sara_> si
<fosco_> ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> y pega en pastebin.com lo que salga
<sara_> voy
<sara_> ya
<fosco_> danos la direccion
<sara_> solo lo pege en pastebin pero como lo mando
<fosco_> al darle pegar verás una direccion en el navegador
<fosco_> ponla aqui o no podremos verlo
<mimecar> fosco_: estas usando utf8 en el irc?
<shell> alguien me puede decir como abrir monitores desde terminal porfavor
<fosco_> mimecar, charset IRC
<sara_> fosco_; http://pastebin.com/n2rm3L0Q
<mimecar> shell: botón drecho sobre la aplicación y miras como se llama el programa
<fosco_> sara_, pues si, tienes 3D, si te va lento no hay mucho que puedas hacer ya
<shell> ok un momento
<mimecar> sara_: baja la calidad de los gráficos
<sara_> pero en windows 7 me va super bien y con las graficas del juego full
<fosco_> pues juegalo en win7
<sara_> ya se las baje alo que da y sigue lento
<mimecar> el driver gráfico no es el mismo que en windows
<fosco_> o escribele una carta al fabricante pidiendole que lo haga nativo para linux
<shell> mimecar le doy al boton derecho en el programa y me dice que  añadir lanzador pero no me dice nada del nombre
<sara_> lo que pasa que quiero eliminar win7 y solo quedarme con ubuntu
<mimecar> añadelo al lanzador y mira ls propiedades
<mimecar> sara_: estas ejecutando un juego que está diseñado para otro sistema operativo
<mimecar> no puedes esperar el mismo rendimiento
<sara_> entonses no se puede hacer nada?
<shell> ok ya e visto el comando vamos a intentarlo poner el portatil de mi amigo aver si puede un momento
<mimecar> buscar si ese juego funciona bien en ubuntu
<fosco_> shell, hay una manera más facill de cambiar la resolucion, xrandr -s 1024x768
<fosco_> o la resolucion que quieras poner
<shell> focos y asi puede cambiar a la que tu quieras?
<fosco_> si la soporta si
<fosco_> xrandr sin parámetros para ver las resoluciones soportadas
<a_> fosco muchisimas gracias le funciono
<sara_> amigo fosco_ figate que se me perdio el borde de arriba donde se encuetran los botones nminimizar, serrar
<fosco_> sara_, pulsa alt+f2 y en el cuadro de dialogo que sale escribe metacity --replace
<TrueNhero> alguien que edite bastante video en linux, que usa?
<Guest70952> hola a todos queria comentar algo acerca del touch pad en una vaio de la serie E para los que no les funciona o para referencia
<Guest70952> encontré este post-->http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8443813/Reconocimiento-de-Touchpad-en-Ubuntu-10_10-para-Sony-Vaio.html
<Guest70952> a mi me sirvio
<sara_> Gracias mi amigo fosco_
<Guest70952> asi que si alguien lo necesita ahi esta mejor explicado y contiene los links que te llevan al tuto sobre como modificar los archivos
<mimecar> me encantan, un enlace para otro enlace que lleva al tutorial original
<TrueNhero> alguien que edite bastante video en linux, que usa?
<PakoTM> wenas tardes
<TrueNhero> como bloqueoel ingreso del teclado? lo puedo desconectar virtualmente?
<mimecar> pon una contraseña
<madrid> alguien sabe por qué firefox no guarda mis preferencias de busqueda en google?
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado sesión en google?
<madrid> no , me gusta usar google sharing , pero cuando inicio session , modifico  y cierro tampoco las guarda
<mimecar> ¿que es google sharing?
<madrid> leelo y sorprendete http://www.googlesharing.net/
<mimecar> si cierras sesión no podrás acceder a los datos
<H3lios> por lo que veo es un proxy
<madrid> lo único que pido es que en el resultado de busqueda aparezcaon 100 resultados , en vez de 10 , , me dices q no es posible por defecto son regustrasrse?
<mimecar> depende como lo guarde
<mimecar> si usa cookies se mantendrá mientras no las borres
<shell> hola quiero cerrar un programa desde terminal alguen sabe como hacer sin que sea el comando kill
<fosco_> killall
<mimecar> shell: si no lo admite el progrma tendrás que usar kill (con posible perdida de datos)
<NeoRanger> buenos dias
<madrid> como compruebo si guardo coookies , yo creo q si  xq alamcena paginas en n el toobar
<madrid> almacena
<shell> mimecar el programa no tiene fallos ninguno ni se queda bloqueado, no hay otra manera de hacerlo?
<mimecar> mira en firefox las cookies
<mimecar> shell: entra en el programa y cierralo desde ahí
<shell> esque es para hacer un scritp
<mimecar> si no tiene ninguna condición para finalizar tendrás que matarlo
<shell> bueno si no hay otra forma de acerlo que le voy a hacer gracias por la ayuda
<jamesjedimaster> otra forma de matar un proceso sin kill es con reboot o shutdown -r
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: reboot te reinicia el ordenador
<fosco_> ciertamente el proceso morirá
<jamesjedimaster> that's my point
<mimecar> ...
<jamesjedimaster> como dijeron, si el programa no puede terminar de forma correcta, solo con kill
<TrueNhero> mimecar si quiero bloquear el ingresodel teclado pero continuar con el mouse
<deavid> qué cliente de twitter preferís por aquí? alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: ¿con que finalidad?
<m4v> el comando kill es para mandar señales, le puedes mandar la señal para que termine correctamente (creo que es -15), o -9 que lo mata.
<TrueNhero> mimecar: algo asi como desconectar el teclado, es para que mi hija pueda oprimirlo todo lo que quiera pero no me afecte en nada
<mimecar> pon el teclado fuera de su alcance
<m4v> TrueNhero: bloquear la pantalla?
<mimecar> con el ratón también te puede borrar cosas
<TrueNhero> m4v: no, solo el teclado
<VADER> hola canalll..
<TrueNhero> mimecar: es q el raton lo manejo yo jaja
<m4v> TrueNhero: no, me refiero a bloquear tu sesión, así no va a pasar mucho por más que toque (salvo escribir en el casillero del pass)
<mimecar> quita el teclado
<m4v> TrueNhero: no se me ocurre otra que desenchufar el teclado
<TrueNhero> es laptop
<TrueNhero> no hay manera de decirle a /dev/keyb o algo asi
<m4v> bueno, estonces cerrar la sesión o bloquearlo, no se otra
<TrueNhero> ni modo asi no podria continuar trabajando
<jamesjedimaster> no poner al hijo tan cerca
<m4v> TrueNhero: como pensás recuperar el teclado si se puediera hacer eso? ;)
<TrueNhero> con un teclado en pantalla
<TrueNhero> o manuscrito tengo cell write y tableta
<m4v> en serio, bloquea la sesión y ya.
<TrueNhero> nop
<m4v> nose entonces.
<m4v> linux es bastante dependiente del teclado (consola) es difícil pensar como desactivarlo a voluntad.
<sara_> alguien sabe como desinstalar el call of duty 4 de wini
<fosco_> en el menu wine tinees Desinstalar aplicaciones
<fosco_> tienes*
<sara_> no solo estq desinstala software de wini
<fosco_> pues eso
<sara_> si eso es gracias
<sara_> fosco_ no se desinstala
<erAbuelo> me sacan de paseo, ta lueg :)
<sara_> ya lo hice 6y siempre sigue alli
<shell> perdonad alguien sabe como hacer que un scritp se ejeute solo cada vez qeu enciada ubuntu?
<fosco_> shell, colocalo en /etc/rc.local
<shell> esque la carpeta rc nome aparece esta rc0
<fosco_> no es una carpeta es un archivo de textto
<shell> am ok y despues que ago?
<chasis> ponlo en init.d
<erAbuelo> fosco_: ubuntu usa upstart no ?
<fosco_> si, pero el rc.local se lee igualmente
<fosco_> shell, despues nada
<erAbuelo> ya, no lo decia por eso
<sara_> fosco_ no se desinstala ya lo hice 6y siempre sigue alli
<erAbuelo> es para documentarme, que no se como va el upstart
<shell> estonces copio el contenido del scritp en rc.local?
<mosh_> buenas tarders
<chasis> ponlo en etc/init.d y luego escribe esto en temrinal sudo update-rc.d tu_script defaults y ya
<sara_> amigos alguien sabe como redireccionar carpeta mis documentos en ubuntu
<mimecar> redirecionar?
<shell> aber si me pueden ayudar aga lo de scribir mi scritp en etc/rc.local y lo guardo apago el ordenador y lo vuelbo a encender y el escrip no funciona
<sara_> si redireccionar
<mimecar> shell: no funciona o no se ejecuta
<shell> no se ejecuta
<jamesjedimaster> tiene el permiso de ejecucion?
<shell> lo que quiero esque jdownloader se ejecute al iniciar el ordenador y e echo un script para ello pero no se ejecuta
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> disculpame
<shell> nose simplemente lo meti en rc.local
<arp-off> jdownloader corre sobre java y X
<arp-off> y rc.local se ejecuta antes de X
<arp-off> no te va andar nunca asi...
<pedro> Hola muy buenas a todos
<pedro> ¿podrian ayudarme con un problema?
<arp-off> shell eso tenes que ponerlo en las aplicaciones de inicio
<arp-off> pedro?
<shell> bueno eso pense yo que seria por cosas del java y pense en poner una cosas tonta haber si funcionaba puse que se abriera la terminal y pusiera hola y tampoco lo izo
<NeoRanger> pedro, pregunta tranquilo
<pedro> no se como montar  el disco duro que por lo visto se ha desmontado al hacele un fscd o algo así
<sara_> amigos alguien sabe como redireccionar carpeta mis documentos en ubuntu
<NeoRanger> sara_, usá ubuntu tweak
<mimecar> sara_: que entiendes por redireccionar esa carpeta? ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<NeoRanger> sara_, direccionas los directorios a donde queres
<pedro> NeoRanger encantado de saludrte
<shell> alguien tiene aguna idea de porque no se ejecuta?
<mimecar> shell: que terminal quieres abrir si no tienes entorno gráfico
<NeoRanger> sara_, yo los tengo redireccionados en una particion de datos
<shell> mimecar yo lo que quiero hacer con el escritp esque cuado inicie el ordenador se cambie la resolucion es posible?
<shell> y despues habra un programa
<mimecar> configura bien el sistema y no tendrás que usar ese script
<sara_> es como cuando en windows que al redireccionar la carpeta los archivos de de partidas guardadas se van directamente a mis documentos
<chasis> si tienes instalado el jdownloader desde el repositirio basta con añadir JDownloader en aplcasiones de inicio en sistema/preferencias
<shell> si es para un amigo mio que le da fallo
<sara_> y quiero redireccionarla a la otra particion
<shell> no se le guarda la configuracion
<chasis> sistema>preferencias
<shell> y tiene que hacer eso de la resolucion cada vez que encinda el ordenador
<pedro> ¿alguien me podria indicar como hacelo?
<mimecar> shell: busca la causa del fallo
<sara_> NeoRanger, es como cuando en windows que al redireccionar la carpeta los archivos de de partidas guardadas se van directamente a mis documentos y quiero redireccionarla a la otra particion
<shell> el fallo es que el tiene un portatil pero ve el ordenador en una patalla grande qeu tiene conectada la configuracion en el portatil esta bien pero en la pantalla se ve mas y tiene que ajustarla
<mimecar> como muta el problema
<sara_> NeoRanger, mira esto es lo que quiero hacer pero en ubuntu  http://pc-xpertos.jimdo.com/portada/mapa-web/tutoriales-1/como-redireccionar-la-carpeta-mis-documentos-en-windows-7/
<shell> peor asi no se locuciona del todo solo se ve algo mejor lo que tiene que hacer para que se vea bien del todo es abir solo abrir lo configuracion de su targeta grafica
<shell> es muy raro todo
<pedro> ¿nadie me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> haz doble click sobre el disco duro
<pedro> ¿desde el gparted? mimecar?
<mimecar> desde nautilus
<pedro> es que estoy desde el pendrive
<mimecar> y? nautilus está en ubuntu
<shell> como veis el problema no es facil de solucionar
<mimecar> si que es fácil
<pedro> tengo que desconectar fisicamente el disco si no no me deja ni arrancar desde el pendrive
<mimecar> shell: configura la resolución de las pantallas
<pedro> ¿como accedo anautilus?
<mimecar> lo tienes en el menú superior en Lugares
<pedro> gracias memecar voy a ello
<shell> si la configura cada vez pero se quita al apagar el ordenador
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si falla
<pedro> mimecar no lo encuentro
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> está en el menú superior
<shell> mimecar y aunque configure la resolucion el problema no se arregla del todo proque tiene ue abrir la configuracion de su targeta grafica
<pedro> mimecar uso ubuntu 10.4
<arp-off> shell que se te desconfigura?
<pedro> mimecar es que estoy corriendolo desde el pendrive,y está en ingles y no me entero mucho,disculpa mi torpeza,soy nuevo en ubuntu y ya la he liado
<mimecar> en inglés es Places
<shell> la configuracion de monitores
<pedro> mimecar, me aparece,home folder,desktop,videos,computer,network,el disco duro,etc pero no veo hautilus
<mimecar> home
<pedro> nada mimecar que no aparece por ningún sitio
<mimecar> ya estas en home?
<pedro> he pinchado en un icono que representa el disco duro y me dice que no está montado o algo así
<mimecar> al hacer doble clic lo montará
<pedro> he hecho doble clikc y me sale un error
<mimecar> si no dices el error...
<pedro>  mimecar me sale unable to mount dbus error org.gtk private remote volume monitor failed an operation is ready pending
<mimecar> si tanto problema te da reinicia el live cd
<pedro> mimecar eso he hecho pero se queda colgao y tengo que sacar el disco duro para poder reiniciar y luego enchufarlo
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> para reiniciar solo tienes que seleccionar la opción del menú
<pedro> mimecar si reinicio desde el menú me pasa lo que te comento
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> si reinicias no tienes que hacer nad aextra
<mimecar> reinicio
<pedro> mimecar es que si reinicio con el disco puesto,se queda como pensando y  se puede tirar oras que no arranca el pendrive
<eliezer> hola muchachos,tengo una desktop la cual instale ubuntu y no quisiera el keyring para conectarme a internet,quisiera que se autoconectara sin password
<mosh_> buenas
<pedro> ¿nadie sabe que comando tendria que poner en el terminal para instalar el disco duro?
<mimecar> pedro: reinicia e live cd y podrás montarlo
<mimecar> es lo más rápido
<eliezer> fstab
<pedro> mimecar muchisimas gracias por tu paciencia,pero es que ya te digo que no me deja reiniciarlo con el disco duro puesto se queda como pensando y aí se queda
<eliezer> pedro:) entonces tu problema sera con el bios,,configuralo
<pedro> eleizer,encantado de saludarte,ese comando es para mi?
<eliezer> pedro:) si,mira esta pagina con referente a tu problema = http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_001
<pedro> eleicer he configurado para que arranque desde el live usb pero pasa lo que cuento, que tengo que arrancar con el d.d.quitado y una vez arrancado enchufarlo
<eliezer> pedro:) de que capacidad es el disco ?
<mimecar> pedro: algunos discos externos hacen que el sistema no arranque si están conectados
<pedro> el disco es el interno, es de 250gb y hasta esta mañana que he ejecutado en el terminal sudo fsdc o algo así iba perfecto
<mimecar> dime que has desmontado el disco duro antes de pasarle fsck
<pedro> no lo he desmontado antes de hacer el fsck,¿la he cagao?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> el comando fsck te avisa de que no hay que hacerlo en un disco montado
<mimecar> no lo has visto?
<pedro> mimecar, no me he dado cuenta, lo ponia en ingles y no me he enterado de lo que ponia
<mimecar> y le habrás dicho que siguiera el comando...
<pedro> y ahora que hago?
<pedro> si
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> si reinicias el ordenador no arranca el disco duro?
<pedro> mimecar lo que me idica elgparted es que no está montado, ¿no lo podria montar de nuevo?
<mimecar> con gparted si
<eliezer> pedro:) sudo /sbin/fdisk -l
<pedro> mimecar si arranca, pero me sale un montón de codigos y al final initramfs
<pedro> eleizer voy a provar
<mimecar> el arranque parece que está dañado
<mimecar> si no entiendes el texto de un comando, búscalo
<mimecar> pero no sigas saltandote las advertencias
<pedro> mimecar con el comando de eleizer se arreglará el arranque?
<mimecar> no
<eliezer> mimecar:) sabras como hacer que el password(Keyring) para entrar a wireless sea eliminado para asi entre automaticamente
<eliezer> pedro:) eso solo te dira info del disco
<pedro> me dice comand not found
<fosco_> eliezer, edita la conexion de red y asegurate de que la casilla "Disponible para todos" está marcada
<mimecar> eliezer: no uso el gestor de claves de gnome
<pedro> gracias eleizer lo malo es que no sirve el comando,pero muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<eliezer> fosco_:) y si reinicio ahora c conectara automaticamente amigo ?
<mimecar> solo has perdido el arranque, en principio los datos no
<pedro> como puedo hacerlo con el gparted?
<cousteau> eliezer, edita las conexiones, edita la conexión a la que te conectas y selecciona "
<cousteau> ...vale, ya lo ha dicho fosco_
<fosco_> eliezer, es posible, compruebalo
<eliezer> fosco_:) muchas grasias por la ayuda
<pedro> mimecar pues dios te oiga por que seria una catástrofe
<mimecar> para variar no tendrás un backup de los datos verdad?
<pedro> mimecar me podrias orientar por favor?
<mimecar> eso es que no tienes backup
<mimecar> monta con gparted el disco duro
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la partición
<pedro> mimecar,que vá aún ando pez con ubuntu y la verdad hay muchas cosas que aú no controlo, pero cagarla por lo que veo soy un genio
<mimecar> eres un genio en no leer los avisos, solo es eso
<mimecar> si hay errores el sistema los repara en el siguiente inicio
<mimecar> monta el disco y mira si tiene datos
<pedro> mimecar he abierto el gparted y me salen los siguientes
<eliezer> fosco_:) efectivo 100%,,sabes en algunas instalaciones anteriores el internet autoarrancaba y me preguntaba por que no lo hace cuando quiero
<pedro> unallocated
<mimecar> pedro: haz una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> te sale unallocated en todo el disco duro???
<pedro> /dev/sdb1/ ext4
<pedro> mimecar es que es en el otro pc
<pedro> mimecar mira me sale
<eliezer> pedro:)  mira esta pagina y ojala resuelva tu problema :) http://www.linux-noa.com.ar/2009/05/formatear-unidades-desde-el-terminal.html
<mimecar> eliezer: quiere recuperar los datos NO PERDERLOS
<eliezer> oooo ok
<pedro> unallocated 1.00mb,/dev/sdb1 ext4 230gb,7deb/sdb2 extended,2,48gb,dev/sdb5 linux swap 2,84 gib
<mimecar> en principio tienes las particiones
<eliezer> ese disco era de linux,,yo entro desde el mismo nautilus a ver discos externos sin problema ninguno
<chasis> si un programa no tiene la opción iniciar minimizado, es posible hacerlo con algun comando? (sin alltray)
<eliezer> aun booteando live cd's
<Itali-chan> hola yo tenia una duda, no se si puedo preguntarlo aqui. Queria saber si hay algun programa para ubuntu que me de la posibilidad de cortar un audio en flac de 60 minutos, en pistas de 4 etc para pasarlo luego a ogg
<cousteau> mimecar, es raro, a mí fsck el otro día _no_ me arregló errores, sólo me los buscó
<mimecar> Itali-chan: audacity
<Itali-chan> sep
<cousteau> sip, audacity
<Itali-chan> pero audacity tiene soporto para ogg¿
<pedro> lo unico que me aparece si le doy a informacíon es que está unmount o algo así
<mimecar> cousteau: fsck da un aviso de que no se tiene que ejecutar en particiones montados
<Itali-chan> si ahora lo he visto
<pedro> perdón, me pone No mounted
<Itali-chan> perfecto :), gracias!
<mimecar> pedro: montala
<pedro> mimecar ese es el kit de la cuestíon ¿como la monto?
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la partición, mount
<mimecar> lee las respuestas
<cousteau> mimecar, digo que sin opciones fsck no repara, sólo simula
<cousteau> "el quid de la cuestión"
<eliezer> chasis:) alltray thunderbird,,es la unica que encuentro
<mimecar> entonces por que sale el aviso de que no se tiene que ejecutar en una partición montada?
<chasis> vale, gracias eliezer
<pedro> mimecar no me sale la opción de montarla
<mimecar> que opción estas seleccionando
<pedro> mimecar me sale new,delete,resice move,copy,format to,menge flags,chek,label,información en el menú que se depliega
<pedro> estoy seleccionando dev/sdb1
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pulsa sobre la partición
<mimecar> estas seleccionando el disco
<pedro> pincho arriba en donde pone partition(en la barra superior del gparted y me sale lo mismo que con el botón derecho
<mimecar> que partición estas seleccionando
<pedro> es que no encuentro ninguna partición, el disco solo tiene ubuntu, no tiene otro s.o
<mimecar> las has puesto antes
<mimecar> sdb1, sdb2,,,
<pedro> mimecar,ahhhh es /dev/sdb1/ ext4
<pedro> joer es verdad que encima de eso pone partition,estoy atacao y no veo con claridad,discúlpa mi torpeza mimecar
<pedro> mimecar,he pinchando en la opción chek y se ha puesto en marcha supuestamente  un chec and repair file sistem
<mimecar> ok
<pedro> mimecar he dicho supuestamente y he acertado, no está haciendo nada,
<pedro> mimecar, si clico en el botón drcho me sale lo siguiente,en inglés
<pedro> undo last operation,clear all operation,apply all operation
<pedro> mimecar,¿a cual pincho?
<mimecar> supuestamente solo has pulsado en check
<pedro> abajo en el cuadro del gparte me sale 1 operation pennding pero no está haciendo nada
<netSys> pedro: y como sabes que no esta haciendo nada?
<netSys> el hecho de que este en pausa, se mueva o no no quiere decir que no este haciendo nada
<mimecar> si solo has pulsado 'check' dile que lo aplique 'Aply'
<pedro> mimecar, lo de allocated no me deja más que la opción de formatear al hacer clik en el botón derecho
<mimecar> si formateas pierdes todo
<netSys> mimecar: no seas tan pesimista hombre o mujer, si formateas solo pierdes mas que datos de la(s) particion(es)
<pedro> mimecar,me sale un cartel de aviso en inglés(ya les he cogio miedo a los cartelitos)
<mimecar> netSys: si no quiere perder los datos y formatea que crees que pasa
<netSys> mimecar: todo TODO no lo pierde
<mimecar> no, solo los datos
<netSys> crees que por formatear le quitan la casa?
<mimecar> pedro: que dice
<netSys> pues eso digo ;)
<LordZiru> che gente, ayuda, instale el paquete Kubuntu-desktop pero al iniciar KDE me inicia el de Kubuntu Netbook edition, y quiero el de Kubuntu Desktop, el normal, que puede estar pasando?
<mimecar> LordZiru: selecciona el estilo de Kubuntu
<fosco_> LordZiru, eso se configura desde el propio kde, en las opciones de plasma
<pedro> mimecar mira dice,editing partitions has the potential to cause loos of data you are advised to bakup your data before
<mimecar> cancela
<LordZiru> en donde están esas opciones? fosco_
<mimecar> has seleccionado solo check o has hehco más cosas antes
<pedro> mimecar cancelado
<fosco_> LordZiru, en el panel de control de kde, desktop settings o algo asi
<LordZiru> Muchas gracias, voy a buscarlo.
<pedro> mimecar no he hecho nada
<LordZiru> Otra cosa; cuando inicio o apago dice Kubuntu en el boot screen, como hago que diga Ubuntu de nuevo?
<pedro> solo estoy guiandome como un ciego,por lo que tu me indicas
<mimecar> yo lo dejo ya
<Itali-chan> xd
<pedro> Bueno,muchas gracias por todo mimecar,un saludo y disculpa el rato que te he tenido ocupano
<pedro> a ver si algún alma caritativa me ayuda a salir del atolladero
<fosco_> cual es el problema pedro? (resumido por favor)
<pedro> Hola fosco,encantado de saludarte
<pedro> pues que he de montar o reparar,no se el disco duro,
<fosco_> si no lo sabes no puedo ayudarte
<LordZiru> cuando inicio o apago dice Kubuntu en el boot screen, como hago que diga Ubuntu de nuevo?
<fosco_> dime lo que quieres hacer y te ayudo a hacerlo
<pedro> fosco montar creo
<fosco_> pedro, lo siento, "creo" no sirve, dime cual es el problema exacto o lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<pedro> me dice el gparted que la particion /dev/sdb1 está no mounted
<fosco_> y la quieres montar?
<pedro> fosco es que resulta que he hecho un fsck o algo así y la he piciado ahora eldisco delpc no arranca
<fosco_> entonces no quieres montarla, quieres repararla
<pedro> y desde el usblive para arrancar he de descnecctar el d.d u depues conectarlo
<pedro> fosco por eso te decia que no se exactamente si es montar o reparar, preferiria reparar para no perder los datos que seria una catástrofe
<NeoRanger-AW> pedro, cuando conectas el pendrive a la maquina, te lo monta o no hace nada??
<fosco_> es que o me dices exactamente lo q quieres hacer o no podré ayudarte
<fosco_> todo lo demás es liarse en conversaciones absurdas que no llevan a nada
<LordZiru> fosco_ aunque elijo otros themes en el kde, siguen teniendo el estilo "Netbook Edition", Que puedo hacer?
<pedro> Neoranger hola, no hace nada,es más he de desenchufar físicamente el d.d si no ni siquiera permite arrancar desde el usb
<fosco_> LordZiru, hay un sitio donde dice algo como "mode desktop" o "mode netbook", no me hagas decir donde porque con los millones de opciones de kde me pierdo
<pedro> fosco discúlpame la torpeza
<LordZiru> ok, seguire buscando en las opciones algo parecido a eso, pero en donde encontre dice "Air for netbook", "Air" y "Oxigen" elijo oxigen o air y solo cambia el color, sigue siendo "Netbook"
<fosco_> lo siento pedro, no se ayudar sin más concreción
<fosco_> LordZiru, no, eso solo es el tema
<luckatoni> buenas, alguien me podria ayudar con el squid en webmin?
<pedro> fosco si decido montar,se perderian datos o algo? es que la verdad,en ubuntu llevo 3 meses y estoy muy verde
<LordZiru> Ya encontré era en "Workspace Plasma", Gracias Fosco_
<fosco_> LordZiru, ok
<NeoRanger> pedro, usas otro SO?? fijate si lo monta otro SO sino puede ser que el pendrive esté roto
<pedro> fosco ¿como tendria que hacer para montarlo?
<pedro> Neoranger solo tengo ubuntu 10.4 y el pendrive está bien, lo prové en este pc que tambien tiene ubuntu y es con el que se lo puse y está bien
<antz> hi. I have a problem with boot. I receive this error: IP-CONFIG no response DHCP RARP nfmount needs a path. Please.
<chasis> hice una cagada y me cargue el audio, usaba pulseaudio, como lo elimino y lo vuelvo a instalar de cero?
<pedro> fosco ¿como hag para montarla?
<antz> Tengo un problema al iniciar el sistema. Me sale un error: IP-CONFIG no response DHCP RARP... nfsmount needs a path. No he cambiado /etc/fstab. Supuestamente está bien. Es como si el servidor de NFS no pudiese montar un directorio y me deja colgado
<fosco_> me marcho suerte a todos
<avernos> y ahora que hago?
<avernos> xD
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<LordZiru> hola?
<LordZiru> alguien?
<erAbuelo> no, yo no estoy
<sara_> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<avernos> hi
<eziman> hola sara_
<eziman> besitoss
<sara_> eziman, alguien sabe comoredireccionar la carpeta mis documentos
<erAbuelo> eso no existe
<eziman> redireccionar desde donde sara_?
<Itali-chan> o.po
<sara_> de ubuntu eziman
<eziman> si, pero hacia donde?
<Itali-chan> yo tengo una pregunta, si he instalado ubuntu, dentro de windows con el instalador .exe, es posible ver los archivos de windows desde ubuntu?
<eliezer> habra forma de darle prioridad al internet,,me explico,,,quisiera que arrancara antes de algunas aplicaciones que autoarrancan como thunderbird y amsn,,de tal manera que c conecte antes de que estas aplicaciones que dependen de internet me funcionen
<erAbuelo> si
<sara_> hacia la otra particion es que por defecto biene en la particion donde esta insalado el so
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: si :)
<eliezer> Itali-chan:) si montas la particion de windows que seria algo como 50G filesystem en nautilus
<eziman> no tengo idea sara_
<avernos> Itali-chan, si es posible. pero es mas complicado ver los archivos de ubuntu desde windows. es decir, desde ubuntu sin problema... win2 creo que tienes que hacer alguna cosa.. pero tampoco estoy seguro
<erAbuelo> desde windows no puedes
<Itali-chan> si entiendo
<eliezer> Itali-chan:) tienes que instalarle a windows programas uqra poder ver particiones linux
<Itali-chan> si entiendo, pues paso del tema mejor jejejee
<Itali-chan> esta semana me voy a comprar una desktop sin so
<Itali-chan> y le pongo solo ubuntu
<erAbuelo> eliezer: si instalas ubuntu en windows, lo mete en una imagen, no en una particion no puedes montarlo para ver los archivos
<netSys> Itali-chan: que bien? y quien te pregunto?
<Itali-chan> entiendo erAbuelo
<eliezer> netSys:) que inrespetuoso :(
<avernos> xD
<Itali-chan> cuando la gente habla asi, no hace falta responder eliezer
<Itali-chan> xD
<netSys> eliezer: creo que mas irrespetuoso es quien le dice a otro que es irrespetuoso
<eliezer> Itali-chan:) si es 64bits funcione super bien
<Itali-chan> sep ^^
<Itali-chan> yo en mi portatil tengo el de 64, en eso tienes razon
<netSys> 19:20 < netSys> Itali-chan: que bien? y quien te pregunto?
<eliezer> netSys:) es un canal de ayuda,si tienes algun problema resuelvelo
<Itali-chan> xD
<netSys> eliezer: si... de ayuda cuando alguien pregunta y quiere ayuda, porque quieren que le hagan el trabajo
<netSys> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eliezer> Itali-chan:) necesitaras minimo 4G de ram para que trabaje bien y adecuadamente
<Itali-chan> sip entiendo, le metere 8 xd
<LordZiru> cuando inicio o apago dice Kubuntu en el boot screen, como hago que diga Ubuntu de nuevo?
<Itali-chan> por cierto, va mejor nvidia o ati con ubuntu en cuanto a drivers?
<eliezer> Itali-chan:) nvidia
<Itali-chan> ok :)
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: depende
<Itali-chan> jajajaa
<eliezer> LordZiru:) yo tenia ese prolema por haber isntalado el paquete de MACBUNTU y hasta el sol de hoy sigue saliendome el logo de apple aun borrandole el paquete
<Itali-chan> si?
<eliezer> yo he tenido mas soporte para envidia que para ati
<Itali-chan> sep
<erAbuelo> LordZiru: cambia la imagen de splash
<eliezer> como podria dar prioridad a mi wireless para q arranque antes de aplicaciones como thunderbird y amsn en mis autoarrancables
<eliezer> estas aplicaciones dependen de internet y arrancan antes de que c me conecta
<eliezer> o otra alternativa darle mas tiempo a esas aplicaciones para que autoarranquen,,o no tengo esa alternativa ?
<avernos> create un comando para que arranque los que quieras, y cuando se ha conectado el wireless le das
<avernos> y eso es algo super sencillo de hacer
<avernos> lo metes en un icono o aceso directo en tu barra y listo, click cuando este conectado
<eliezer> avernos:) para eso entro al menu,,sin ser inrespetuoso por cierto
<avernos> o si prefieres automatizarlo, supongo que habra alguna manera de cargar ese mismo comando despues de un minuto del arranque
<avernos> pero eso ya no lo se
<avernos> bueno, no es lo mismo entrar al menu y dar uno a uno los programas que quieras, que dar un solo click sin entrar al menu
<avernos> pero vamos... muy parecido xD
<eliezer> avernos:) ok,si es cierto tambien trabajo asi,pero al crear autoarrancables elimine los iconos en barra,,tengo demaciados
<avernos> esque el wifi unas veces tarda mas y otras menos, supongo que los programas deberian estar preparado para ello
<LordZiru> cambia el splash... si supiera hacerlo no estaría preguntando como hacerlo no?
<erAbuelo> tu no preguntaste eso, sino esto -> cuando inicio o apago dice Kubuntu en el boot screen, como hago que diga Ubuntu de nuevo?
<LordZiru> alguien le quito el menu al kopete y nunca mas supo como ponerlo de nuevo?
<erAbuelo> y con la informacion que te di, y googles obtienes -> "Cambiar imagen splash de Ubuntu - Guía Ubuntu"
<avernos> creo que hay un programa para administrar los themes pero no recuerdo el nombre
<LordZiru> que habia que apretar para ver los ocultos? .algo
<avernos> creo que con control h sirve
<LordZiru> Gracias, era ese
<LordZiru> Hay un comando para elegir el boot screen de Kubuntu o de Ubuntu, comando de terminal, alguien sabe cual es?...
<pedro> ¿alguien me podria ayudar a reparar la que he liado despues de hace un maldito FCSK o como demonios se llame que me ha desmontado el disco duro?
<erAbuelo> pedro: si no dices que te pasa es dificil :)
<sara_> amigos alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<pedro> Hola Abuelo,encantado de saludarte, pues que he hecho un fcsdk o algo asi y me ha desmontado el d,d. y ahora me aparece en el gparted pero como no mouted
<erAbuelo> y ?
<pedro> y estoy desde el usblive y no se como volver a montarlo
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<erAbuelo> pedro: prueba sudo mount -a
<francisco_> alguien sabe como hacer para abrir un programa en alta prioridad=
<francisco_> estoy jugando el em
<francisco_> ulador de nintendo gamecube y wii
<pedro> Abuelo me aparece como /dev/sdb1
<francisco_> y es tedioso tener que ponerle alta prioridad de manera manual
<francisco_> alguna idea?
<pedro> Abuelo no me sale nada,me sale ubuntu@ubuntu
<erAbuelo> pedro: no tiene que salir nada, tiene que montar todo lo que este en el fstab, sino tendras que montarlo a mano
<pedro> Abuelo no se montarlo a mano
<erAbuelo> sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/loquesea
<pedro> Abuelo me podrias guiar?
<erAbuelo> tienes la salida de gparted ?
<erAbuelo> que disco es ?
<pedro> Abuelo es el d.d interno en el gparted aparece como /dev/sdb1
<erAbuelo> entonces lo montas con: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<erAbuelo> por ejemplo
<pedro> Abuelo voy a probar
<pedro> Abuelo no hace nada se queda un cuadrito blanco parpadeando
<erAbuelo> pedro: pero ya estara montado en /mnt :)
<DavidReza> hola, alguien sabe alguna forma de detectar mi pantalla (ya configurada) al conectarla de nuevo sin tener que reiniciar el entorno gráfico?
<pedro> Abuelo pues en elgparted me aparece como no mounted
<DavidReza> me refiero a una pantalla externa
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<pedro> Abuelo en el gparted me aparece lo siguiente,unallocated 1.00mb,/dev/sdb1 230gb   /dev/sdb2 2.84gb  dev/sdb5 2,84gb
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<sara_> alguien sabe por que no tengo audio en recordmydesktop
<erAbuelo> era visto xD
<lucasfilm2x> hola, estoy tratando de instalar el virtualbox-ose-qt pero hay problemas con librerias de qt
<pedro> Abuelo ¿no se puede hacer nada?
<lucasfilm2x> cuando pongo sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt me dice:
<lucasfilm2x> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lucasfilm2x>  virtualbox-ose-qt : Depends: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<lucasfilm2x> E: Broken packages
<lucasfilm2x> pero no me deja instalar libqt4-opengl xq ya está instalado algo de qt4lib más reciente del que quiere virtualbox
<lucasfilm2x> ¿qué puedo hacer?
<DavidReza> lucasfilm2x,  has intentado con sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-ose-qt ?
<pedro> jo llevo todo el dia buscando información por todos lados y no encuentro la solución,no puedo ser el unico al que le ha pasado por dios
<erAbuelo> pedro: porque estas usando el gparted ?
<pedro> Abuelo el gparted lo estoy usando solo para ver si me reconocia el disco y si aparece pero no hay manera de montarlo
<erAbuelo> pedro: pero no tienes el sistema instalado ?
<pedro> Abuelo he reiniciado y tendré que desconectar el d.d por que si no no me deja ni arrancar desde el usblive
<erAbuelo> que error te da ?
<pedro> Abuelo se queda con ubuntu y los puntitos poniendose de blanco a naranja todo elrato y no hace nada más
<erAbuelo> con el live o con el disco ?
<pedro> con el live se queda así como te cuento y sile desconecto el disco entonces es cuando arranca si le doy ctrl Alt supr
<erAbuelo> eso suena algun error
<erAbuelo> y sin el live, arrancando desde el disco ?
<pedro> Abuelo sin el live no arranca me sale un mogollon de lineas y alfinal initramfs
<Itali-chan> o.O
<Itali-chan> que cosa mas rara
<erAbuelo> pedro: arranca sin el live, y mira el error que te da, lo apuntas, y luego entras aqui nos lo cuentas
<pedro> Abuelo es muy largo lo que sale
<erAbuelo> pedro: apunta el error solo, normalmente saldra al final de todo
<cronos410> probando
<NeoRanger> dale pedro , si queres arreglar el problema hace lo que te dicen
<pedro> estoy en ello
<pedro> mount mounting/dev on/root dev failed:no such file or directory
<erAbuelo> pedro: eso es que no encuentra el dispositivo raiz
<erAbuelo> pedro: cambiaste algo fisico, un cable por ejemplo, despues de instalar ?
<pedro> Abuelo y como se arregla eso?
<erAbuelo> pedro: cambiaste algo fisico, un cable por ejemplo, despues de instalar ?
<pedro> no nada de nada,ha sido todo a raiz de hacer sudo fsck o algo así
<pedro> Abuelo al final me pone (initramfs)
<erAbuelo> eso lo hace porque no encuentra el root
<erAbuelo> pedro: te sale el menu de grub ?
<Robocop> alguien me puede ayudas y decirme cual es el com para cambiar el nick
<Robocop> por que este ya esta registrado
<pedro> No solo sale un montón de codigos antes de lo que he puesto y kylled tolo o que tiene que ver con mount
<mimecar> Robocop: /nick nick
<Robocop> thanks
<erAbuelo> pedro: cuando arrancas, no te sale un menu para escoger que arrancar ?
<pedro> Abuelo,solo tengo instalado ubuntu y en elbios le he puesto arrancar desde el usb para poder arrancar el usb y si no le desconecto el d.d ni arranca el usb
<mimecar> pedro: ¿te llega a salir grub?
<erAbuelo> pedro: repito, cuando arranca el ordenador, no sale un menu con al menos dos opciones de ubuntu ?
<lucasfilm2x> DavidReza acabo de intentarlo y me dice lo mismo
<pedro> mimecar ¿con el d,d ?no
<lucasfilm2x> aunque en este thread veo que solucionan eso mismo, entonces voy a tratar con aptitude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<pedro> no me sale nada más que lo del montón de codigos y eso y al final initramfs
<erAbuelo> eso sin darle a ninguna tecla ?
<pedro> Abuelo si,sin dar a ninguna tecla
<erAbuelo> tienes algo importante en el disco ?
<erAbuelo> sino, reinstala y no desconectes el disco duro
<pedro> Abuelo tengo todo mi trabajo y archivos importantísimos no puedo reintalar,de todos modos tampoco me deja instalar desde el usblive
<erAbuelo> ?
<mimecar> pedro: haz un backup de tus datos
<pedro> la he liao parda
<mimecar> pero tener "datos importantes" y no tener un backup en un disco externo no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> pedro: solo has perdido el arranque
<mimecar> estas con el live cd ahora?
<pedro> si estoy con el live ahora,
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<pedro> un segundo
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<lucasfilm2x> DavidReza sí, eso instaló la app. Gracias
<pedro> Ya he hecho lo que me decis
<mimecar> ls /media/sdb1
<mimecar> te tienen que salir los datos
<pedro> me sale ubuntu@ubuntu   maldita sea
<sara_> alguien me puede recomendar un buen reproductor de bideo que reproduzca todo tipo de video
<mimecar> pedro: salen datos en esa carpeta si o no
<exlo4> sara_: mplayer? vlc?
<pedro> un momento que lo repito que con las prisas a lo mejor me he comio alguna letra
<sara_> exlo4 gracias amigo
<exlo4> de nada :)
<pedro> bueno me salemkdir cannot create directory /media/sdb1 File exit
<mimecar> eso es normal
<mimecar> llega a montar la partición?
<gustavolm> Hola una consulta instale debian y me desapareció windows del grub pero en gparted aparece como lo agrego ?
<exlo4> tienes sudo configurado?
<exlo4> sudo update-grub2
<mimecar> gustavolm: tendrás que ver si debian usa grub o grub2
<gustavolm> cual sería la diferencia?
<exlo4> o.. tambien puedes usarlo con sudo
<exlo4> su*
<pedro> pues no veo que estémontando nada ¿que tendria que salir?
<mimecar> todos los archivos de configuración que usa
<exlo4> su -c 'update-grub2''
<mimecar> pedro: te ha dado error?
<exlo4> ups
<exlo4> su -c 'update-grub2'
<exlo4> :)
<mimecar> exlo4: no usa grub2
<exlo4> mimecar: ?
<mimecar> no usa ubuntu
<exlo4> yo tengo debian con grub2
<exlo4> y me vino por default
<sara_> exlo4, fijate que instale mplayer desde synaptic y no lo encuentro en Sonido y video
<exlo4> :S
<gustavolm> ahora estoy desde ubuntu de que puedo hacer algo o voy a debian ?
<exlo4> sara_: instala "smplayer" que es la GUI
<pedro> Mimecar miro en el gparted y me sigue apareciendo como Not mounted
<sara_> ok
<mimecar> pedro: los comandos que te he puesto da error?
<pedro> mimecar no no da error ninguno de ellos
<mimecar> no te sale ninguna carpeta en /media/sdb1 ?
<sara_> eslo4, tu sabes por que cuando gravo el escritorio con recordmydesktop no me sale audio en los videos?
<pedro> mimecar ¿donde tendria que verse la carpeta?
<sara_> exlo4
<exlo4> sara_: mm, ni idea. nunca grabo mi escritorio :(
<sara_> ok
<sara_> exlo4, no me reproduse el video en formato ,ogv el smplayer
<exlo4> no conozco ese formato :S
<mimecar>  /media/sdb1
<sara_> .ogv es el formato conque el recormydesktop guarda los videos
<limitgb> alguien sabe porque en la configuración de monitores me sale "Unknown Monitor" pero el Nvidia Settings me sale el monitor bien identificado
<exlo4> ahh. espera, dejame revisar un segundo
<exlo4> ;)
<pedro> mimecar he repasado todos los comandos por si hubiese hecho algo incorrecto y al poner el ultimo comando solo sale  ubuntu@ubuntu
<limitgb> esto me impide calibrar el monitor
<mimecar> pedro: ls /media/sb1 no muestra nada?
<pedro> mimecar no no muestra nada
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo mount
<exlo4> sara_: donde esta el video?
<pedro> mimecar al poner ls /media/sdb1 le doy enter y me sale lo del dichoso ubuntu@ubuntu
<exlo4> pedro: copia todo lo que haces por pastebin :)
<mimecar> si has ejecutado bien los comandos esperemos que no tuvieras datos en esa partición
<mimecar> pedro: sudo ls /media/sdb1
<sara_> como asi?
<exlo4> sara_: esta en el escritorio? en el home?
<sara_> en la carpeta users exlo4
<exlo4> users del escritorio? o del home?
<pedro> voy a ver si puedo ponerlo para que lo veas en pastebin
<sara_> no me aparese ningun home
<exlo4> sara_: :S
<pedro> mimecar aki está lo que sale     http://pastebin.com/i7pgvc2r
<sara_> lo siento exlo4 es soy nueva en esto
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<exlo4> sara_: lo siento, mucho no se del recordmydesktop
<sara_> bueno gracias por tu ayuda de todas formas
<pedro> mimecar  ¿has podido verlo?
<mimecar> te falta un espacio
<pedro> si? donde?
<mimecar> te lo he puesto antes
<mimecar> revisa
<pedro> voy  a revisar y a hacerlo de nuevo
<pedro> mimecar ahora me sale en sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<pedro> mount point media/sdb1 does no exist
<exlo4>  /media
<exlo4> lo escribiste mal :P
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<mimecar> pedro: escribelo en un papel
<pedro> mimecar he puesto ahora bien el codigo y me dice que
<mimecar> en 2 minutos me voy
<pedro>  mount:special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<mimecar> lo has puesto antes
<mimecar> que ha cambiado?
<pedro> te agradezco mucho tu ayuda y paciencia mimecar  que dios te vendiga
<dabor> b
<pedro> no hay ningun cambio
<mimecar> antes has puesto que las particiones eran sdb1, sdb2...
<pedro> mimecar las particiones eran unallocated, /dev/sdb1 deb/sdb2  devsdb5
<mimecar> no te puede dar error /dev/sdb1 si existe
<pedro> eso es lo que me trae de cabeza que si exixte por que dice  lo de no exist
<mimecar> pon la salida de => cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> en pastebin
<pedro> eso que lo pongo en el terminal?
<mimecar> si
<Thedemon007> Holas
<erAbuelo> he vuelto
<pedro> mimecar a qui lo tienes    http://pastebin.com/CDhTECAA
<Juankof> buenas tardes que soft me recomiendan para crear una pagina web de manera facil sin conocimientos de HTML ??
<mimecar> sdb1 si que existe
<pedro> claro que existe entoces por que dirá queno existe
<mimecar> como no sea que la prtición esté dañada..
<erAbuelo> deberia dar otro error en ese caso
<erAbuelo> pedro: puedes poner aqui exactamente la linea que has puesto y el error que te dio ?
<pedro> lounico que se me ocurre es que para no incordiarte más si me quieres dar las instrucciones porcorreo o pegarmelas en paste o algo por que me sabe mal
<pedro> que estoy abusando de tu generosidad
<erAbuelo> me sorprende esto -> "8       18          1 sdb2"
<pedro> abuelo lo he puesto en pastebin por arriba anda el enlace a ver si tu ves algún fallo
<pedro> to a sido a raiz del maldito  fcsk ese de sus muertos
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo fdisk -l y lo que salga ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> pedro: así aprenderás a entender los mensajes
<pedro> voy a ello Abuelo
<mimecar> y a tener un backup de los datos importantes
<pedro> mimecar asi lo que pasa es que me a acojonao el tocar nada
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<mimecar> pedro: si windows te avisa de que perderás datos si formateas y tu sigues...
<mimecar> es lo mismo que te ha pasado
<mimecar> haz lo que te dice erAbuelo
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/7ysmNxb
<erAbuelo> ese paste no va
<pedro> mimecar que no es windows que esubuntu 10.4 y encima melo ponia en ingles que no entiendo ni torta
<erAbuelo> pedro: el paste que pusiste esta mal
<pedro> pues entonces en vez de m es r n que sale junto y se veia mal
<xangua> Unknown Paste ID!
<pedro> osea http://pastebin.com/7ysrnNxb
<erAbuelo> pedro: sdb1 existe asi que el error es otro
<erAbuelo> pedro: haz  ls -ld /dev/sdb1  y dime que sale
<pedro> ok
<Thedemon007> mm hay otros comandos para saber la particiones que hay y borma
<pedro> me sale
<Thedemon007> aqui se los desjos sudo sfdisk -l o blkid o df -h
<erAbuelo> Thedemon007: no es esa mi intencion
<pedro> ls:cannot access ld: No such file ordirectory /dev/sdb1
<Thedemon007> mm ok pero cual es el probrema?
<erAbuelo> que no le crea el dev en /dev
<Thedemon007> compilaste tu propio kernel?
<pedro> Abuelo yo me estoy volviendo loco y mareandoos a vosotros pero no tengo ni idea de lo que ocurre
<pedro> Thedemon no se ni ke es eso
<erAbuelo> pedro: intenta esto sudo udevamd  --reload-rules
<pedro> Abuelo voy a ello
<erAbuelo> pedro: perdona lo puse mal
<erAbuelo> sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<pedro> ok
<pedro> no hace nada me sale en el siguiente renglón lo de ubuntu@ubuntu
<erAbuelo> pedro: ahora otra vez: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<pedro> ok
<pedro> me dice Killed
<erAbuelo> ?
<pedro> maldita sea esto me va a costar el despido
<erAbuelo> tranquilo, que cosas mas dificiles se han arreglado xD
<pedro> dios e oiga amigomio dios teoiga
<erAbuelo> pedro: monto la particion ?
<pedro> me salio al darle a enter lo del maldito Killed  Killed me veoyo
<erAbuelo> asi sin mas ?
<pedro> si así sin mas
<mimecar> pedro: reinicia el live cd
<pedro> a ver voy a hacerlo de nuevo
<erAbuelo> volviste mimecar :)
<mimecar> y empieza de nuevo
<mimecar> erAbuelo: unetbootin se está retrasando en acabar
<erAbuelo> unetbootin ? que estas instalando ?
<mimecar> voy a ponerme debian
<mimecar> pedro: reinicia el pc y entra de nuevo con el live cd
<erAbuelo> mimecar: no uses unetbootin
<mimecar> no arrancará?
<erAbuelo> mimecar: los ultimos cd de instalacion de debian son hibridos, los pasas con dd al usb y listo
<mimecar> ok
<pedro> ahora me dice una cosa distinta joder me está vacilando este cacharo
<mimecar> pedro: reinicia el equipo
<erAbuelo> y detalles, siempre
<pedro> me dice como antes   mount point media/sdb1 does not exist
<mimecar> pedro: por enesima vez, reinicia el equipo
<pedro> para reiniciarlo he de sacarle el disco duro y enchufarlo de nuevo una vez arrancado el usb
<pedro> voy a ello
<mimecar> si está conectado el disco duro no reinicia?
<mimecar> si te pasa eso parece fallo de la placa base o del disco duro
<erAbuelo> ese es el problema
<erAbuelo> por eso no crea el sdb1 en /dev
<pedro> osti entoces he jodio la placa?
<mimecar> si se ha jodido no ha sido por el comando
<erAbuelo> no creo que este jodida la placa
<mimecar> pero no es normal que tenga que quitar el disco para usar un live usb
<pedro> es que no hay otro motivo ha sido justo al hacer lo del comando,me ha dicho disco limpio de paquetes huerfanos y demás he ido a cerrar el terminal y se ha quedado pillao
<jamesjedimaster> el bios reconoce bien el disco duro?
<erAbuelo> no, normal no es, pero por ejemplo mi toshiba si lo hiberno en windows luego solo arranca desde el disco duro
<pedro> he intentado reiniciarlo y se a apagado y al reiniciar pof
<pedro> si el bios lo reconoce
<jamesjedimaster> mimecar: erAbuelo , no se si ya le hayan dicho de restaurar el grub?
<pedro> ahora le di a apagarlo cuando me dijisteis y aún no de apaga esta el letrero de ubuntu y los puntitos y  de eso no pasa
<mimecar> pedro: apaga el ordenador
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: de momento no tiene datos en la partición
<pedro> para apagrlo tengo que desconectarlo directamente de la corriente
<jamesjedimaster> ok
<mimecar> hazlo pedro
<pedro> apagado
<pedro> ahora si quiero iniciarlo he de quitar el disco duro y arrancarlo desde el usb sin el puesto
<mimecar> que pasa si el disco está conectado?
<pedro> que inicia desde el udb pero se queda en un montón de codigos y como pensando y no arranca del todo se queda en eso
<mimecar> apunta el código de error que da
<pedro> a ver voy a ello
<mimecar> no tenías un backup de los datos verdad?
<fzeta> ieep!
<pedro> no no tenia bakup el ordenta es casi nuevo y con ubuntu me estaba empezando a familiarizar y mira que cagada no cai en que esto podia pasar, me pasé aubuntu por que me dijeron que era mas robusto y fiable que windows y me confié
<mimecar> para que pusistes fsck?
<pedro> lo que sale es muy largo ¿lo copioaqui todo?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pedro> el casoes quehay algo que me llama la atención y es que pone 10.983668 sdb:sdb1
<pedro> no tengo manera de copiar y pegar en paste si no inicia ¿como lo hago?
<mimecar> no sale ningún error?
<jamesjedimaster> escribe el error en papel y luego transcribes a pastebin
<pedro> puse el fsck por que en el inicio me salia muy brevemente como que habia paquetes huefanos y no se que mas del sistema de archivos y buscando información di con un maldito blog que maldita sea la hora que hice caso
<mimecar> fsck no toca nada de paquetes huerfanos
<pedro> mimecar no hay nada que diga error ni nada parecido
<mimecar> pon el enlace de ese blog
<pedro> mira le he dado a la flecha de la derecha y me sale esto
<pedro> begin loadin essential drivers.......done........en los siguientes pone tambien done y luego pobe begin monting root file sistem
<mimecar> no llega a montar el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> el disco en principio funciona y parte del arranque también
<mimecar> intenta montarlo desde el live usb
<mimecar> yo desconecta ya
<mimecar> suerte
<pedro> begin running scripts  casper-permount......done.done.Killed stdin:error 0 unable to open /dev/sda
<erAbuelo> sigue
<pedro> muchisimas gracias amigos  que descanses mimecar
<pedro> Abuelo se queda en un guion parpadeando y de eso no pasa
<erAbuelo> eso con el disco pinchado no ?
<pedro> si exacto
<pedro> Te agradezco infinitamente tu ayuda Abuelo
<erAbuelo> espera que busco una cosa
<pedro> ok
<erAbuelo> cuando arrancas desde el usb te aparece un menu ?
<erAbuelo> pedro:
<pedro> si pero solo me deja correrlo desde elusb
<erAbuelo> pedro: que opciones te salen ?
<pedro> la de correlo desde el usb
<pedro> la de instalar
<pedro> la del recoveri
<erAbuelo> mmm
<pedro> y no se si lguna más pero solo me permite correrlo desde el usb claro si extraygo el d.d si no ni eso
<erAbuelo> pedro: sabes si el usb arranca con grub o con syslinux ?
<pedro> osti ahi me has pillao no se  pero me parece que seria con syslinux creo
<erAbuelo> espera
<pedro> por que solo tengo u s.o
<erAbuelo> es algo asi ? http://streetcross.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/grub2.png
<pedro> voy a mirarlo
<erAbuelo> ok esper
<erAbuelo> espero
<pedro> no asi no es debe ser entonces  el otro verdad?
<erAbuelo> depende
<erAbuelo> te da la opcion de editar el menu ?
<pedro> le he quitado el disco y a arrncado perfectamente
<erAbuelo> pero asi no nos sirve :)
<erAbuelo> espera estas ahora en el live ?
<pedro> claro
<pedro> si está arrncado ya con el live
<fzeta> ta'luegooooo lucaass
<erAbuelo> haz: sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<erAbuelo> y lo que salga ponlo en pastebin
<pedro> voy
<pedro> me dice no such file or directory
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> haz sudo mount y ponme que sale
<sara_> alguien a usado el xvidcap???
<pedro> Abuelo pera lo pegoen paste
<pedro> http:pastebin.com/Dqx6tRtg
<sara_> alguien a usado el xvidcap???
<sara_> nesecito ayuda
<pedro> yo no sara lo siento
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo cat /cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg y sino da error sube la salida a pastebin
<pedro> ok
<pedro> no such or file directory
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe de algun tutorial bien claro para montar una VPN?
<erAbuelo> pedro: entonces casi seguro que arrancas con syslinux
<erAbuelo> pedro: tu ordenador te permite cambiar el orden de los discos ?
<pedro> pues si tu lo dices asi debe ser
<erAbuelo> pedro: vamos a intentar lo siguiente
<pedro> me permite cambiar el arranque  a eso te refieres no?
<erAbuelo> apagas el ordenador, pinchas el disco duro y el usb, arrancas, entras en la bios y mira si puedes poner el usb como primer disco
<erAbuelo> y luego arrancas desde el disco usb
<erAbuelo> con el otro pinchado
<pedro>  asi lo tengo
<erAbuelo> como lo tienes ?
<pedro> es mas lo de sacarle el disco lo adiviné de casualidad por que lo hice con elotro puestp
<pedro> el primero el usb y segundo el disco duro
<erAbuelo> entraste en la bios y cambiaste el orden de los discos ?
<pedro> si
<erAbuelo> y cuando pinchas el disco duro te arranca desde usb o tienes que indicarle que use el usb ?
<pedro> cuando pincho arranca desde el usb pero se queda pillao
<erAbuelo> es un portatil ?
<pedro> si
<erAbuelo> mmmm
<erAbuelo> entra a la bios, cambia el orden de los discos, pon primero el dd y luego el usb, pero dile que arranque desde el usb
<pedro> a ver
<pedro> coño ahora si se a apagao del botón de la pantalla
<erAbuelo> probaste a reiniciar ?
<pedro> claro por que tenia el disco desconectao joder
<erAbuelo> :)
<pedro> si es con el discoquitado si reinicia acabo de hacelo antes de entrar en la bios para ver y si funciona nrmalmente el problema es cuando esta el disco
<erAbuelo> porque el usb intenta cargar el squash file desde el disco duro en lugar de hacerlo desde el usb
<erAbuelo> por eso quiero que cambies el orden de los discos en la bios
<erAbuelo> no el arranque sino el orden de los discos
<Thedemon007> granjero googlea sobre el hamchi para linux
<pedro> voy a probar a encenderlo ahora enchufando el disco vale? o no
<granjero> a ver Thedemon007
<pedro> a ok boy a la bios
<Thedemon007> es hamachi granjero
<granjero> ok
<pedro> me deja cambiar eldisco que arranca pero no el me deja poner un orden diferente osea el que tenga primero es el que arranca
<erAbuelo> no te sale un menu para seleccionar el disco de arranque durante el arranque de la maquina ?
<pedro> pongo 2 el usb y primero el disco a ver que ocurre?
<erAbuelo> no te arrancaria desde el usb, y necesitamos arrancar el live
<erAbuelo> espera
<erAbuelo> tu cambiaste el orden para arrancar desde el live para hacer el fsck no ?
<pedro> me sale boot y pones el que quieres que botte primero en el 1 el segundo en 2 y asi
<erAbuelo> pedro tu cambiaste el orden para arrancar desde el live para hacer el fsck no ?
<pedro> ssi asi es
<erAbuelo> y luego dejo de arrancar desde el disco, cierto ?
<erAbuelo> pedro: cambia el orden en la bios, pon el dd como primero, luego no pinches el usb y arranca el pc
<pedro> no no cambie el orden despues de hacer el fsck por que ya no arrancó
<erAbuelo> claro
<erAbuelo> cambia el orden, pon el dd como primer disco, no pinches el usb y arranca el pc
<pedro> ok
<pedro> ya está pero me sale lo del initramfs y el chorro codigos
<erAbuelo> cambiaste el orden ?
<pedro> si
<pedro> primero el dd 2º el usb
<erAbuelo> durante el boot no puedes escorger el disco desde el que arrancar ?
<erAbuelo> sin cambiar el orden digo
<pedro> no
<pedro> o no se como hacerlo que tambien puede ser
<erAbuelo> que portatil es ?
<erAbuelo> marca
<pedro> es un emachines 150 pero es identico en todo al acer aspire one
<pedro> osea que se puede aplicar todo lo que al acer aspire
<sara_> Amigos como instalar office 2007 en ubuntu 10.10
<erAbuelo> pedro: no tienes el manual ?
<pedro> es mucho mejor el open ofice para ubuntu que el office de windows
<pedro> pues la verdad que en el menual no tenia información practica  y como al principio tenia instalado winxp de serie y las indicaciones eran solo de eso pues lo tiré
<pedro> pero por dentro esel acer aspire
<erAbuelo> al arrancar no te pone que teclas puedes usar, para ir a la bios, recuperar la instalacion cambiar el arranque etc ?
<pedro> si al iniciar para entrar en la bios pulsas f2 y ya dentro tienes el menu tipico
<pedro> informacion, main securrity boot exit
<erAbuelo> digo sin entrar a la bios
<pedro> a sin entrar en la bios no
<pedro> mira he entrado en main y me encuentro lo siguiente
<AzoteLogiko> wenaz
<pedro> quiet boot,network boot     f12 boot menu  d2d recovery  sata mode  fat boot
<pedro> fat boot no es es fast boot
<erAbuelo> f12
<pedro> f12 me pone disabled
<erAbuelo> tienes el usb pinchado ?
<pedro> no
<erAbuelo> entonces es normal, no tienes donde escoger
<AzoteLogiko> fail
<pedro> todo lo demas está enabled
<erAbuelo> reincia con el usb y el dd pinchados y prueba f12
<pedro> ok
<erAbuelo> antes activa lo del f12
<erAbuelo> ponlo enabled
<pedro> ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-19
<pedro> bien he pulsado f12 y me sale el menu de boot
<erAbuelo> que opciones te da ?
<erAbuelo> con los dos discos pinchados no ?
<pedro> 1 el dd 2 usb hdd 3 networkboot atheros boot agent
<erAbuelo> arranca desde el usb ahora
<pedro> ok
<pedro> lo mismo que antes jo
<erAbuelo> llego a lo del casper ?
<pedro> si pero se queda en lo de ubuntu 10.4 en pequeño y lo de el montón de numeros y letras en naranja en pequeño
<erAbuelo> bfff
<erAbuelo> pedro: pues vuelta al metodo bruto xD
<erAbuelo> arranca con el usb y luego pincha el disco duro
<erAbuelo> cuando estes avisa
<pedro> de verdad que no tiene precio tu ayuda amigo no quiero abusar más abuelo que lla es muy tarde y tendrás que descansar,bastante te as implicado ya conmigo
<pedro> ok
<pedro> Abuelo tu eres fumador?
<erAbuelo> ya no
<pedro> yo  aún sigo con ese vicio idiota
<erAbuelo> xD
<pedro> bueno ya está arrancado
<erAbuelo> con el dd pinchado ?
<pedro> no si no no arranca
<erAbuelo> ok, pincha el dd y avisa cuando este
<pedro> ya
<erAbuelo> antes de nada: sudo dmesg y lo que salga lo subes a pastebin
<pedro> ok
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> tengo un problema instale ubuntu 10.10 y el pc no se apaga
<pedro> bueno esto es lo que sale   http://pastebin.com/gFrVjPfG
<erAbuelo> pedro: comprobemos si aparece en dev
<erAbuelo> sudo ls -l /dev/sdb*
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<pedro> ok
<pedro> con el asterisco ?
<erAbuelo> si
<pedro> es que los simbolos ahora no corresponden a algunas teclas y tengo qu buscarlo espera un segundo
<erAbuelo> en el 8
<erAbuelo> shift+8
<pedro> ok
<pedro> sale
<erAbuelo> sale el sdb1 ?
<pedro> te lo pongo en pstebin
<erAbuelo> si
<pedro> no sale el sdb1
<miniminiyo> una preguntita alguno ya se puso el kerne 2.6.38 y usa virtualbox bien? es que me da fallo de vbxmodprove
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/rgXzgmfr
<erAbuelo> perfecto, ahora ya puedes montar el disco xD
<erAbuelo> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<pedro> ¿siiiiiiiiii?
<erAbuelo> si
<miniminiyo> ¿? nadie que haya echo eso xD
<miniminiyo> oka thx de todas maneras cuidense ;)
<pedro> me sigue diciendo no exisit
<k-milogars> buenas una ayuda
<erAbuelo> pedro: cual no exist ?
<pedro> maldita sea ¿pero que ocurre?
<erAbuelo> pedro: tranquilo
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale ?
<pedro> mount point /media/sdb1 does not exisist
<pedro> okvoy a provar los otros 2 comandos
<erAbuelo> pedro: en ese orden
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<pedro> me dice killed al terminr el ultimo comando
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo dmesg al pastebin
<pedro> ok
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/GCu4qN24
<erAbuelo> da un error el kernel, al intentar montar la particion
<pedro> y eso se puede arreglar?
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo fsck -y -f /dev/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y reza
<pedro> ok
<erAbuelo> cuando termine si na da error vuelve a intentar montarlo a ver que pasa
<pedro> me parece que has dao en el clavo te pongo el paste
<torrento> che por casualidad alguien descubrio la manera de ver mixplay con ubuntu?
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/qRrSjEMd
<erAbuelo> en teoria esta montado
<erAbuelo> desmontalo
<pedro> ¿que opinas?
<erAbuelo> sudo umount /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y luego lo de antes
<erAbuelo> pedro: sudo fsck -y -f /dev/sdb1
<pedro> ok
<torrento> che por casualidad alguien descubrio la manera de ver mixplay con ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> torrento: yo no se ni lo que es
<LordZiru> Ehm, alguien me dice como montar un proxy para compartir internet?
<pedro> te pongo el paste
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/jmA77jdE
<erAbuelo> mmm
<erAbuelo> sudo mount|grep sdb1
<erAbuelo> sale algo ?
<LordZiru> mas bien, alguien me dice que programa es para montar proxy??
<pedro> voy
<erAbuelo> squid
<LordZiru> squid? tiene interface grafica o es por textos?
<pedro> ¿donde está esa barra vertical que ahora no encuentro nada
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<jamesjedimaster> pedro: shift + dos teclas a la derecha de la enie
<pedro> ok maestrono me sale nada
<erAbuelo> pues entonces es debido al problema del kernel de antes
<pedro> gracias james jedimaster
<dabor> LordZiru, casi que es mejor editar directamente el archivo de configuración
<erAbuelo> tendras que reiniciar, luego pinchar el dd, y por ultimo sudo fsck -f -p /dev/sdb1
<erAbuelo> sino da ningun error haces:
<erAbuelo> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y luego
<LordZiru> ehm, estoy buscando un proxy server como CCPROXY o Analox Proxy de windows
<erAbuelo> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y subes el sudo dmesg a pastebin
<erAbuelo> espero
<pedro> he tenido todo el rato el disco puesto
<LordZiru> ehm, estoy buscando un proxy server como CCPROXY o Analox Proxy de windows dabor
<erAbuelo> pedro: ya, pero cuando dio el error antes fue al intentar montarlo, por eso, ahora reinicias y haces todo lo que te he puesto antes de intentar montarlo
<Thedemon007> LordZiru paraque vas a usar el proxy para navegar en panginas?
<jamesjedimaster> ni idea de como funcionen esos proxys de win2, pero squid funciona bastante bien
<pedro> ok abuelo
<Thedemon007> si yo tampoco tengo ide de esos proxys de win
<Thedemon007> pero si lo que quiere es navegar por paginas con proxy hay pagina webs qeu metes el url de la pagina
<Thedemon007> que quieres visitar con el proxy y listo
<Thedemon007> o hay proxies que configuras al firefox con el protocolo y broma y listo
<pedro> Abuelo al hacer el fsck me sale     fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 sudo/dev/sdb1: 295785/15081472 files 0.4 non-contiguous 5................................bloks
<pedro>  los puntos son un chorro de numeros
<jamesjedimaster> dejalo que termine
<erAbuelo> exacto
<pedro> ahora hago el sudo mkdir ¿n0?
<erAbuelo> termino ya ?
<erAbuelo> *terminó
<pedro> si ya está el ubuntu@ubuntu de nuevo
<erAbuelo> pues si, entonces ahora
<erAbuelo> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<erAbuelo> y pastea sudo dmesg al pastebin
<pedro> joer otra vez el killed
<erAbuelo> sube el paste
<erAbuelo> uno que planta, pedro suerte, sino mañana mas :)
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/VfWarjfA
<LordZiru> quiero montar un proxy
<pedro> bueno Abuelo descansa que bien merecido lo tienes amigo muchas gracias por tu generosa ayuda
<pedro> james tu me podrias orientar un poco viendo el paste?
<LordZiru> Quiero montar un proxy para compartir mi conexion con otras pc
<pedro> LordZiru yo soy novato y ando pegao en eso y en todo casi lamento no poder ayudarte
<jamesjedimaster> pedro: medio he seguido lo que te han dicho; ya se monta tu disco duro?
<erAbuelo> pedro: puedes intentar bajar otra distro que no sea ubuntu, en liveCD, por ejemplo sysrecue y pasar el fsck para el disco
<erAbuelo> jamesjedimaster: el ubuntu live provoca un crash del kernel al montar la particion
<jamesjedimaster> LordZiru: puedes hacerlo con squid y unas reglas en el firewall para pasar las peticiones web por ahi
<pedro> Abuelo lo intenté pero no botea desde el usb
<erAbuelo> la solucion creo que pasa por meter en el usb otra live que no sea ubuntu para pasarle el fsck a la particion
<erAbuelo> e intentar recuperar el grub sino consigue arrancar desde el dd
<erAbuelo> y ahora si me voy ciao
<LordZiru> ubuntu trae un firewall jamesjedimaster? como se usa el squid? yo lo instale en el sinaptic y no aparece en aplicaciones
<jamesjedimaster> de cualquier forma, no se a que se deban los errores en las lineas a partir de la 100
<pedro> jo pos de eso tampoco entiendo ni papa
<jamesjedimaster> LordZiru: no es una aplicacion, es un servicio, un daemon; ubuntu creo que no trae un firewall, puedes usar shorewall que es grafico
<jamesjedimaster> yo uso iptables que es por linea de comandos
<pedro> y no puedo reparar el kernel ese?
<jamesjedimaster> asi como esta el disco, no se, tendria que estar el sistema instalado y booteando correctamente
<pedro> es que como pierda los datos que tengo en el d.d me puedo dar por despedido del curro
<jamesjedimaster> el disco se pudo montar?
<pedro> james has podido ver el ultimo paste que he puesto? y a ver que opinas?
<jamesjedimaster> es del dmesg, no?
<pedro> james yo creo que no
<pedro> si ese james?
<jamesjedimaster> el problema parece estar en las lineas 393 y 394, habria que buscar en internet una solucion a esos mensajes
<pedro> lineas 393 y94 y esas lineas que problema indican?
<jamesjedimaster> "Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure" error de sistema de archivos registrado de un montaje previo: falla de entrada/salida
<pedro> y eso no hay manera de arreglarlo sin perder los datos?
<pedro> ¿no hay ningun comando para restaurar el sistema de archivos?
<jamesjedimaster> con fsck
<pedro> sudo fsck solo?
<jamesjedimaster> no
<jamesjedimaster> ya te dieron unos comandos de fsck, no es asi?
<pedro> si  claro pero eso no parece haber resultado por que el dmesg lo hice despues de eso y da ese error por eso preguntaba por si habia que hacerlo de nuevo solo con ese
<jamesjedimaster> pedro: podrias volver a correr el mismo fsck que te dieron antes
<jamesjedimaster> y revisar por errores
<LordZiru> Algun otro proxy que no sea squid?
<niddlex> Hola a todos, como estan?
<niddlex> alguien sabe como hacer para mostrar los paneles ocultados desde la  preferencia del panel?
<niddlex> xq no me muestra el panel al pasar el mouse sobre la zona del panel :S
<niddlex> alguien sabe?
<dzup1> sabe ?
<niddlex> si alguien sabe como mostrar los paneles dzup1
<niddlex> xq, no me los muestra al pasar el mouse sobre la zona en donde esta
<niddlex> :S
<dzup1> no comprendo
<dzup1> niddlex: podrias explicar mejor, acabo de llegar y se me paso esa parte.
<niddlex> bueno dzup1, perdon, recien llego
<niddlex> el problema q tengo es q , agregue 1 panel y le puse q lo oculte automaticamente
<niddlex> y ahora, cuando se oculto, no eh logrado q vuelva a mostrarse :S
<dzup1> click derecho al panel ->propiedades sirve?
<niddlex> pero,osea, no puedo ver el panel
<niddlex> le di a la opcion ocutarse, acepte, se oculto el panel, y no puedo hacer q se muestre
<niddlex> paso sobre donde esta, con el mouse, pero no se muestra :S
<dzup1> hmm mira puedes ver tu $HOME/.gconf   directorio y borrar la instancia (debes de buscarla) la del panel
<LordZiru> che alguien?
<niddlex> y como se q es el panel q agregue?
<dzup1> ...o si quieres comenzar de nuevo, renombra $HOME/.gconf a $HOME/.gconf2     ( mv $HOME/.gconf $HOME/.gconf2  )   y reinicia gnome, como quiera
<dzup1> .
<LordZiru> necesito un proxy como el ccproxy o el analox proxy de windows xp, que no sea el squid
<niddlex> y en gconfig-editor
<dzup1> $HOME/.gconf contiuene todas las modificaciones a su entorno grafico, si lo borra y reinicia gnome se regenera a "defaults"   .
<niddlex> no puedo modificar las opciones de los paneles?
<LordZiru> necesito un proxy como el ccproxy o el analox proxy de windows xp, que no sea el squid
<dzup1> si tambien ahi, lo unico que hace gconf-editor es modificar los archivos de .gconf   pero igual si borra alguno dentro de .gconf y ejecuta gnome el archivo que falta es regenerado, asi si borras el archivo de configuracion a el panel dentro de .gconf este se regenera automaticamente a "defaults" al reiniciar gnome.
<niddlex> claro, comprendo
<niddlex> y como reinicio el gnome?
<dzup1> hmm click en logout y reiniciar ?
<LordZiru> necesito un proxy como el ccproxy o el analox proxy de windows xp, que no sea el squid
<niddlex> ahh, bueno, si, xD, yo decia para hacerlo desde comando xD
<niddlex> pero hare esa x
<niddlex> xD
<dzup1> oh si quieres: sudo kill -9 -1   <---salva todo pues se te va reiniciar la PC .
<niddlex> ahh bueno, listo listo, gracias gracias :D, si lo soluciono te aviso :D
<dzup1> LordZiru:  proxy, que intentas hacer? tu pc ya comparte internet con otras?
<niddlex> dzup
<niddlex> no necesite hacer eso
<niddlex> lo modifique del gconf-editor
<dzup1> bien.
<niddlex> hay 1 carpeta, o registro q guarda las propiedades de cada panel
<niddlex> :)
<dzup1> exacto, si hubieras borrado esa carpeta desde consola, tambien se corregia.
<LordZiru> necesito un proxy como el ccproxy o el analox proxy de windows xp, que no sea el squid
<LordZiru> me ayudan?
<LordZiru> dale?
<dzup1> que tiuene de especial el proxy de windows ese?
<dzup1> que quieres lograr bloquear?
<LordZiru> diferente con squid? que es por interface gráfica...
<LordZiru> necesito montar un servidor proxy
<LordZiru> para compartir internet de ese modo.
<Thedemon007> no entiendo como se podria compartir internet por medop de proxy normalmente es a traves de una lan cableada o wifi
<Thedemon007> ad ohc o cable cruzado
 * eziman Away ON
<H3lios> hola, perdonad tengo una pregunta...alguien usa kopete ?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> yo nop
<H3lios> es que busco y busco para agregarle una foto mia a la conversacion
<H3lios> y no me aparece
<H3lios> lei que decia que tenia que ir a configuracion de cuenta, y hay me apareceria una pestaña para agregarla...pero nadaaa
<H3lios> no aparece la pestañita
<Reisilver> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.03/gldt1103.png
<H3lios> bueno me pasare despues
<H3lios> veo que duermen los que tienen kopete
<H3lios> lol
<mauricio> hola como puedo saber si mi ip se repite con otro pc?
<mauricio> en la red?
<mauricio> hola como puedo saber si mi ip se repite con otro pc?
<Thedemon007> mauricioi estas conectado atraves de un router?
<mauricio> si, por wifi
<Thedemon007> entonces en la pagina con que se administra el router generalmete se accede a el con  la ip 192.168.1.1
<Thedemon007> la pones en el firefox y enter
<Thedemon007> 192.168.1.1
<Thedemon007> hay te debe aparecer la lista de los que estan conectados a la red y su ip respectiva
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> gracias
<Thedemon007> es muy raro que una ip se repita si todas las maquinas tienen dhcp
<Thedemon007> activado
<mauricio> ok, voy a buscar
<mauricio> si, pero por si acaso
<mauricio> y si 2 tuviesen la misma ip, a la fuerza, podria pasar algo?
<Thedemon007> una maquina que intenta tener el mismo ip que la otra no va a tener conexion alguna de las dos
<mauricio> eso es aleatorio no?
<Thedemon007> mm no tiene un rango 192.168.1.xxx las xx son lo que puede cambiar hasta el 255 creo
<Thedemon007> pero hay una forma de hacerla fijas en la configuración del router puedes reservar una ip para una mac especifica
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> gracias Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> ytambien hay otra cosa que es mas segura la lista arp o algo asi eso si que no se mucho del arp
<mauricio> o filtro de mac
<mauricio> eso no lo pueden burlar con macchanger?
<Thedemon007> si si eso se puede burlar
<Thedemon007> pero con la clave tkip segun dicen que no es akeable el wifi con tkip
<mauricio> claro, yo ahora estoy colgado de una wep, pero por necesidad
<mauricio> despues voy a tener mi propio wifi
<mauricio> con tkip o wpa
<Thedemon007> si hay algunos dispositivos que no son compatibles con wpa
<mauricio> si, y creo que con wicd tambien hay problemas
<Thedemon007> con el wicd no creo porque yo con el tengo el wicd y me trabaja bien
<mauricio> con wpa?
<Thedemon007> si a mi me trabaja bien lo instale para que no me este pidiendo la clave
<Thedemon007> y tengo una Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<mauricio> Thedemon007: lo cambiaste por lo de la clave de network manager?
<Thedemon007> si mauricio
<mauricio> Thedemon007: eso no es problema, a mi me paso 3 veces hasta que me di cuenta que salia un boton que decia desbloquear siempre el anillo y blalbabla
<Thedemon007> mm mauricio pero al inabilitar esa clave de esa forma dejas un hueco de seguridad
<mauricio> Thedemon007: pero solo para el nm-applet
<Thedemon007> mauricio no es remomendable hacerlo de esa forma porque te deja el sistema vulnerable
<Thedemon007> nm-applet??
<mauricio> el gestor de rec del panel
<mauricio> red
<Thedemon007> mm desbloqueaste el anillo solo para el gestor de red?
<mauricio> supongo que si, voy a ver
<fosco_> buenos dias
 * alexneb saluda a todo el IRC Ö/ "saludos seres terrestres" Ö/
<Kurdt> solo a los seres terrestres?
<chiche> muy buenas gente
<chiche> hay alguien??
<arp-off> ?
<chiche> como hago para saber si tengo los drivers del modem wifi del notebook actualizados?
<fosco_> chiche: sistema - administracion - controladores
<chiche> fosco_ lo tengo en ingles..
<chiche> en aditional drivers (?)
<fosco_> pues lo mismo pero en ingles
<fosco_> si
<chiche> me aparece  Broadcom STA wireless con un circulo verde
<chiche> por lo que supongo que estan actualidado
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> a medida q vayan apareciendo nuevas versiones del controlador se actualizará igual que el resto de software del sistema
<chiche> OK
<chiche> por que no puedo entrar a facebook con gwibber?
<fosco_> seguramente no habrás puesto bien tu nombre de usuario
<razieliyo> buenas
<chiche> no puedo instalar programas
<chiche> me sale este mensaje: There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks
<javier_> hola tengo un problema
<javier_> he instalado awn pero no puedo poner el navegador
<javier_> como lo instaloÇ?
<chiche> holas..
<chiche> desinstale listen music player y lo volvi a instalar porque no funcionaba y sigue con el mismo problema
<chiche> que puedo hacer para repararlo?
<mimecar> reinstalar no soluciona los problemas
<fosco_> chiche, reinstalar un programa nunca arregla nada
<mimecar> fosco_: lento :P
<fosco_> :)
<mimecar> fosco_: gnome-shell no parece un poco "simple"?
<mimecar> lo noto un poco estático
<chiche> hola
<chiche> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> si dices el problema..
<pedr0__> Hola,amigos,
<chiche> que tengo instalado  listen music player y no funciona
<chiche> se puede reparar
<chiche> lo deisintale y lo volvi a instalar
<chiche> y sigue con el mismo problema
<mimecar> chiche: "no funciona" no dice nada
<chiche> ok
<mimecar> chiche: que es lo que falla
<chiche> se abre y cuando le doy al play se cuelga el programa
<chiche> no reproduce nada
<mimecar> abrelo desde la consola y mira si da errores
<chiche> como?
<mimecar> ¿ese programa es de los repositorios?
<mimecar> abre un terminal y escribe el nombre dle programa
<chiche> ??
<chiche> es para escuchar musica
<mimecar> chiche: ¿como lo has instalado?
<chiche> desde el centro de software
<mimecar> ok, abre una consola / terminal yescribe el nombre del programa
<chiche> ok
<chiche> se abrio pero esta como leyendo, con el icono del raton en modo de espera
<mimecar> si hay errores te saldrán en la consola
<chiche> y en la consola en la ultima linea aparece este mensaje: AttributeError: 'ListenDBus' object has no attribute 'win'
<mimecar> ¿no da ningún error más?
<chiche> no se
<chiche> hay mas lineas en la consola
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pegalo todo ahí
<chiche> ok
<guille> buenos días
<chiche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582444/
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<chiche> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<chiche> si
<chiche> lo actualice recien
<mimecar> el mp3 que estas usando está bien?
<chiche> si
<chiche> me funciona en otros programas
<mimecar> busca si ese programa tiene algún bug reportado
<mimecar> es lo único que se me ocurre
<chiche> como?
<mimecar> busca en google el nombre del programa + ubuntu
<guille> alguna sugerencia sobre compartir internet con ubuntu 10.10 actualizado ?
<guille> las dos placas de red, ya están configuradas y el ubuntu ya accede a internet
<dabor> guille, la placa de red que conecta tu red local tiene que hacer NAT
<guille> nat... y podrías indicar un poco más por donde tirar ?
<chiche> que problema hay si lodescargo de la pagina e instalo el archivo descargado?
<pedr0__> Hola, he intentado meter con unetbotin el ubuntu rescue en un usb para ver si puedo recuperar el arranque, pero no botea  ¿que estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> por que no usas el live cd d eubuntu?
<fosco_> chiche, instalar programas desde fuera del sistema de paquetes es muy poco recomendable, solo tendrás problemas
<pedr0__> por que con el live es con el que estoy en el pc yo soy el de anoche el que hizo la gilipollez del fsck
<fosco_> chiche, con la cantidad de reproductores de audio que hay por que te comes tanto la cabeza con listen?
<mimecar> pedr0__: que ventaja tiene usar ubuntu rescue?
<chiche> veo que cuando desinstalo un programa no se borra todo porque cuando lo reinstalo tiene la misma configuracion
<mimecar> chiche: por defecto la configuración se mantiene
<fosco_> chiche, ya te dijimos que reinstalar no soluciona nada
<mimecar> chiche: pasa lo mismo en windows
<chiche> en windows podes volver a un punto del sistema anterior a una instalacion
<pedr0__> mimecar para ver si con una herramienta que trae que se llama testin recovery tool lo puedo arreglar, no se es que ya no se que puedo hacer para recuperar el arranque
<chiche> hay algo parecido en ubuntu?
<mimecar> pedr0__: ya pudistes acceder a tus datos?
<pedr0__> que va mimecar mira que anoche estuvimos hasta mas de las 2 de la madrugada pero nada
<mimecar> pon el disco como externo en otro ordenador e intenta acceder a los datos
<mimecar> pero si no puedes montar la partición no tiene buena pinta
<dabor> chiche, tendrias que borrar la config del programa, en tu /home
<dabor> chiche, y desintalar con aptitude purge paquete
<pedr0__> mimecar es que con el rescue y esa herramienta,dice que se puede recuperr una partición perdida por eso  a ver si puede ser, pero lo meto en un usb con el unebotin y no botea
<mimecar> seleccionas esa distribución en unetbootin?
<pedr0__> mimecar yo descargo el iso aparte y despues lo selecciono en el unebotin desde el sitio donde lo tengo ¿no es así?
<mimecar> y seleccionas la distro que es en unetbootin
<pedr0__> pues la verdad es que no, tu dices en la parte superior en el panel del unebotin?
<mimecar> tienes que seleccionar la distribución que vas a pasar a usb
<pedr0__> mimecar ,yo pensé que eso era para descargar la iso y meterla en el usb si no la tenias ya,a lo mejor es por eso,voy a probar
<razieliyo> pedr0__, estas intentando arrancar ubuntu desde usb?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, he leido tu problema y tuve ayer exactamente el mismo
<razieliyo> al final lo he solucionado
<razieliyo> bueno, si quieres opinion, hazlo saber
<pedr0__> mimecar ¿que tendria que seleccionar sistem rescue  o ubuntu? donde pone distribución?
<mimecar> la iso que estes pasando
<pedr0__> razieliyo,disculpa no te vi,muchs gracias es que tenia esto minimizado toy liao con el unebotin
<razieliyo> pedr0__, mira, te cuento
<pedr0__> Ahh ok mimecar
<razieliyo> el syslinux te deja un usb listo para bootear linux
<razieliyo> el uso es bastante sencillo, en windows, desde el cmd, syslinux -me X: donde X es la unidad de usb previamente formateada
<razieliyo> lo siguiente es extraer el contenido de la iso a la raiz del usb
<razieliyo> y despues, entrar en la carpeta isolinux que suele traer la iso y copiar todo su contenido a la raiz
<razieliyo> y cambiar un archivo llamado isolinux.cfg a syslinux.cfg
<razieliyo> y ya está listo
<razieliyo> pero vamos, si estas ya con el netbootin, adelante
<razieliyo> me he sentido en la obligacion de darte la idea xD
<pedr0__> racieliyo en este momento estoy con el usblive lo jodio es que el d.d ha perdido por ser yo un manazas la partición donde está el arranque y por lo visto al intentar montar el d,d,hace un crash en el kernel
<razieliyo> es exactamente lo que me paso a mi
<pedr0__> eso me dijo un amigo que me estuvo ayudando anoche
<razieliyo> lo que hice fue arreglar la tabla de particiones
<razieliyo> fue raro porque despues de toquetear la tabla de particiones, me montaba la particion perfectamente
<razieliyo> como si no hubiera pasado nada
<razieliyo> pero no hice gran cosa tampoco
<pedr0__> razyeliyo pues me salvas la vida si me dices como hacelo
<razieliyo> a ver, hay una distro que es muy util en estos casos, es de comando, nada gráfico, pero viene el testdisk que es lo necesario
<razieliyo> espera que te la paso
<razieliyo> http://rescuecd.pld-linux.org/
<pedr0__> a ver voy
<razieliyo> no tienes unidad lectora de CD?
<pedr0__> razieliyo no no tengo en el que me pasa eso
<razieliyo> vale, estamos iguales, yo si tengo en el que me pasaba, pero esta jodida
<razieliyo> entonces tienes que hacer un usb bootable, sabes hacerlo con syslinux y eso?
<razieliyo> si no, te lo vuelvo a explicar
<razieliyo> que lo tengo bastante reciente
<pedr0__> pues iba a hacerlo con unebotin de otramanera no se hacerlo y de esta tampoco pero bueno
<razieliyo> bueno, como veas
<razieliyo> yo ya te digo, lo hice ayer con syslinux a pelo y me funcionó perfectamente las varias veces que lo hice
<pedr0__> razieliyo he ido a la direccion que me has dicho y he pinchado en un sitio que pone readme y me sale yn texto de codigos
<razieliyo> http://rescuecd.pld-linux.org/download/2011-02-12/x86/
<razieliyo> bajate de ahi el iso
<mimecar> pedr0__: ¿que problema tienes con unetbootin?
<pedr0__> voy
<mimecar> pedr0__: deberías clonar el disco duro antes de usar cualquier programa
<mimecar> o perderás los datos
<pedr0__> mimecar pues lo que me pasa con todo lo referente a linux que estoy más verde que una lechuga,amigo mio
<mimecar> todo lo que te pasa es demasiado para ser consecuencia de fsck
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<razieliyo> pedr0__, no te preocupes por eso, para eso estamos aqui
<pedr0__> pues mimecar,todo pasó justo al terminar el fsck
<mimecar> te da errores incluso al montar la partición desde el usb...
<razieliyo> http://techtastico.com/post/instalar-ubuntu-usb/
<pedr0__> razieliyo cual descargo de todos los que pone,amigo?
<razieliyo> RCDx86_11_02.iso
<razieliyo> el md5sum es para comprobar que el fichero es correcto
<razieliyo> y el rcmod.x86 ni idea
<razieliyo> pero vamos, tu bajate el RCDx86
<razieliyo> iso
<pedr0__> ok razieliyo
<razieliyo> pedr0__, si lo que dice mimecar es cierto, puede ser que lo tengas chungo, de todas formas, intenta reescribir la tabla de particiones para la particion de tu linux a ver que pasa
<razieliyo> aun asi, el testdisk te deja entrar en ella para recuperar datos
<razieliyo> aunque tiene una interfaz un poco extraña
<pedr0__> anoche es que estubimos trasteanto mucho con la terminal,lo mismo y he hecho algún estropicio más vete a saber
<razieliyo> pedr0__, es muy normal si estas empezando
<mimecar> razieliyo: cuando pase la herramienta de recuperación no tendrá una segunda oportunidad
<razieliyo> linux es estable, pero si le tocas los huevos te manda al carajo
<razieliyo> mimecar, de todas formas, si tiene datos que sean de extrema importancia, puede salvarlos con testdisk
<pedr0__> razieliyo está descargandose el iso
<guille> eso le acabo de hacer yo...
<guille> se me quedó sin acceso a internet :)
<guille> además acabo de borrar las dos tarjetas de red, reinicié para que las detectara, y ahora no aparecen...
<pedr0__> por favor paciencia que este pc es mas lento que un caballo de cartón,os pido disculpas
<mimecar> aun te quedan horas en el fin de semana
<guille> alguien me podría indicar, un link para hacer un proxy de una red interna con ubunto 10.10 ? voy a instalar de nuevo desde cero
<pedr0__> bueno entonces con el unebotin,selecciono el iso que he descargado en la ventna donde dice iso y ariiba en distro pongo algo o no?
<dabor> guille, para compartir internet no necesitas tener un proxy, si era eso lo que buscabas
<guille> dabor, pues es que además quiero negar el acceso a ciertas páginas, y necesito tocar el iptables... con lo que supone ello :)
<dabor> guille, tampoco es necesario instalar desde cero por cada error, revisa a ver que se estropeo y arregla solo eso
<dabor> guille, firestarter es un firewall que te puede facilitar todo eso
<pedr0__> un segundo que he de quitar el pincho pa poner elusb en seguida regreso esto solo tiene un puerto usb
<guille> si, recuerdo haberlo usado hace un par de años, pero la verdad es que mi memoria se ha quemado...
<guille> gracias dabor.
<mimecar> pedr0__: tienes dos ordenadores?
<razieliyo> mimecar, no crees que con syslinux a pelo es mas sencillo?
<razieliyo> para hacer un usb bootable me refiero
<pedr0__> si mimecar  con el jodido no estoy aqui,estoy con otro
<mimecar> pedr0__: tienes una caja externa de disco duro?
<mimecar> razieliyo: con unetbootin solo tiene que seleccionar la distro y seleccionar la iso
<pedr0__> no mimecar ojalá
<razieliyo> mimecar, bueno, llevas razon en realidad
<razieliyo> yo es que no he probado unetbootin en realidad
<razieliyo> asi que tampoco debería hablar =)
<pedr0__> bueno voy a ello a ver si lo hago bien
<mimecar> pedr0__: si lo consigues solucionar haz un backup de los datos
<pedr0__> estotoy?
<razieliyo> estatas
<pedr0__> bueno he seleccionado en el unebotin en donde pone distribución el sistemrescue cd ¿está bien?
<pedr0__> jajajajaja tartaja y tttooo estotoy
<pedr0__> ahora que hago?
<pedr0__> mimecar,razieliyo estais?
<pedr0__> ya lo tengo en el usb
<razieliyo> pedr0__, yo en realidad no he usado en netbootin
<razieliyo> esta cargado ya?
<razieliyo> ahora la idea seria arrancarlo
<pedr0__> si eso dice el unebotin que está cargado
<razieliyo> pues a reiniciar
<razieliyo> seguramente tendras que configurar la bios para que arranque desde el usb
<pedr0__> osea arranco el otro con el usb enchufao verdad?
<razieliyo> si
<pedr0__> ok
<razieliyo> que iso has cargado?
<razieliyo> la del pld o la de ubuntu?
<pedr0__> la del pld
<razieliyo> bien, a ver que pasa
<razieliyo> en realidad con el pld hay un problema, la configuracion de teclado es la inglesa
<razieliyo> osea, que los simbolos no van a estar donde quieras que esten
<razieliyo> pero vamos, no vamos a necesitarlos mucho tampoco
<pedr0__> tengo enchufao el d.d y he enchufao el usb y he arrancado y está solo el cursor parpadeando
<pedr0__> voy a reiniciarlo de nuevo, no hace nada
<razieliyo> eso es que tienes que configurarlo para que arranque desde la bios
<razieliyo> normalmente cada ordenador tiene su metodo
<razieliyo> suele ser pulsar escape o algun F en el arranque (F1, F2, etc)
<pedr0__> lo tengo en la bios para que arranque desde el usb
<razieliyo> y  no lo hace?
<pedr0__> me sale
<pedr0__> syxlinux ............................... no default or ui configurtion dirrective found
<razieliyo> a ver, abre el usb de nuevo y haz lo siguiente
<pedr0__> y luego boot y el cursor parpadeando
<razieliyo> saca el usb
<razieliyo> y metelo en el pc operativo
<razieliyo> y entra en el, en la carpeta boot
<razieliyo> y despues en la carpeta isolinux
<pedr0__> ok
<razieliyo> copia todo el contenido de esta a la raiz del usb
<razieliyo> y cambia el nombre del archivo isolinux.cfg por syslinux.cfg
<razieliyo> y prueba de nuevo
<pedr0__> ok
<pedr0__> ahora regreso
<razieliyo> ok
<pedr0__> me he descargado el disco que ponia RCDx86_11_02_iso. y no contiene esos archivos que me indicas razieliyo
<mimecar> pedr0__: ya lo has pasado al usb?
<pedr0__> mimecar lo que tengo en el usb no contiene ninguno de esos archivos
<pedr0__> he tenido que extraer
<mimecar> extraer?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, si abres la iso veras que hay una carpeta llamada boot
<pedr0__> si he pinchado en la imagen iso yle he dado a extre aqui (donde está descargado ) y ahora si apare la carpeta boot
<mimecar> pedr0__: por que no usas unetbootin?
<razieliyo> mimecar, por lo visto le ha fallado
<razieliyo> mimecar, es que no estabas cuando lo comentó
<mimecar> si descomprimes la iso no te funcionará
<razieliyo> le estaba diciendo que copiara el contenido de la carpeta isolinux a la raiz
<razieliyo> para que detecte el vmzlinux
<pedr0__> es que con unebotin no se que ocurre lo ha pasado al usb pero mutilado
<mimecar> ubuntu rescue no funciona?
<mimecar> que entiendes por mutilado?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, intenta cargar el ubuntu rescue con el netbootin en vez del rcd
<pedr0__> mimecar que no aparece ninguna de las carpetas ni archivos que contiene el iso.aparecen solo unos cuantos archivos de texto
<mimecar> has seleccionado esa distribución en el menú de  unetbootin?
<pedr0__> en el unebotin he seleccionado system rescue cd  y abajo el Rx86......
<mimecar> como quieres que funcione entonces?
<mimecar> no puedes seleccionar una distribución y luego poner otra
<pedr0__> mimecar entonces como hago arriba no me aparece el rx86 que he descargado
<mimecar> si no aparec eno estará soportada
<razieliyo> pedr0__, es simple la solucion, vuelve a usar el unetbootin con el ubuntu rescue
<pedr0__> entonces tengo que hacerlo como dice racieliyo ¿no?
<Zuhaitz> Hola, ¿sabeis como evitar que aparezca el floppy en el dock de Unity?
<razieliyo> bueno, yo me largo a jugar al minecraft
<pedr0__> osea pongo en distribucion system rescue cd y abajo junto al botón de iso selecciono el recue que descargué ¿no?
<razieliyo> PREMIO PARA EL CABALLERO
<pedr0__> jajajajajajajaja
<razieliyo> a veces la obviedad asombra
<pedr0__> una pedrada es lo que me tenian que dar
<pedr0__> a ver voy a provar ahora regreso
<guille> estás por ahí dabor ?
<dabor> guille,
<guille> oye, ya tengo esto rulando. GRACIAS !
<guille> una consulta rápida
<guille> si no importuno...
<dabor> dele
<guille> en el firestarter, puedo poner a la vez reglas de entrada y de salidas ? o solo funcionan las que están mostrándose ?
<pedr0__> Cual es el comando para poder istalar el 7zip ese que me pide el unebotin?
<guille> por enjemplo si en edición selecciono normativa para el tráfico saliente y en el
<guille> tráfico de entrada tiene reglas, funcionan las dos "capas" a la vez '
<guille> tráfico de entrada tiene reglas, funcionan las dos "capas" a la vez ?
<mimecar> pedr0__: el sistema lo instala solo
<mimecar> si instalas unetbootin
<pedr0__> si
<pedr0__> pues por lo visto hasta en eso soy un desgraciao
<razieliyo> pedr0__, apt-cache search 7zip
<mimecar> ...
<pedr0__> alarrancarlo me sale el cartelito
<mimecar> pedr0__: como narices has instalaod unetbootin
<mimecar> si 7-zip es una dependencia se instalará
<pedr0__> pues descargandolo y despues pa ponerlo en marcha le hago dolbe ckic
<mimecar> pedr0__: descargando como
<mimecar> del centro de software?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<pedr0__> no del centro de software no
<pedr0__> Hooooola Abuelo cuanto me alegra leerte
<mimecar> ya sabes que tienes que hacer
<pedr0__> ok mimecar
<erAbuelo> hola pedr0__
<dabor> guille, es un firewall, funciona con iptables, input, output, forward en fi lo que necesites
<guille> gracias dabor :)
<guille> venga adios, y gracias por todo.
<neko> buenas
<neko> alguien de aquí ha trabajado con SAMBA (PDC) + LDAP o Mysql?
<pedr0__> ya tengo el rescue metido en el usb ¿que hago ahora?
<pedr0__> ya tengo configurado el bios para que arranque del usb
<neko> pedr0__, qué quieres hacer?
<pedr0__> Hola neko pues intentar ecuperar la particion del arranque y montar el d.d
<neko> quieres volver a recuperar el arranque de Ubuntu, no?
<neko> porque Windows te lo habrá machacado, o algo así...
<pedr0__> no tengo windows lo he machacao yo solito por manazas
<neko> jeje
<neko> ok
<J0boy> hola como instalo gnome si estoy usando xlde?
<pedr0__> he pagao la novatada a base de bien
<pedr0__> me estaban guiando mimecar y razeliyo y claro o estan papeando o he agotado su paciéncia por torpe
<neko> pedr0__, yo utilicé un CD de ubuntu normal y corriente (o un USB), montas la partición de ubuntu en /mnt (o cualquier otro directorio)
<neko> espera, te pego la página que será mejor :)
<neko> http://crysol.org/node/714
<neko> tienes Ubuntu metido en una sola partición, no?
<pedr0__> si neko
<J0boy> hola como instalo gnome si estoy usando xlde?
<J0boy> tengo lxde instalado y quiero instalar gnome
<pedr0__> en esa pag me dice que es lo que tengo que hacer?
<neko> pedr0__,  pues con esa guía te debería de ir bien... es bastante sencillito
<J0boy> alguien sabe como paso de lubuntu a ubuntu?
<neko> J0boy, prueba con aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<J0boy> neko: gracias
<neko> J0boy,  aunque te quedarán todos los paquetes de lxde instalados... te ocupará más que si instalas ubuntu desde 0
<J0boy> entonces?
<J0boy> pero ahorita casi llega el 11.04
<neko> entonces nada... puedes tener los dos instalados sin problemas
<J0boy> si lo instalo de cero me va pedir mucha actualizacion
<neko> yo en mi ordenador he tenido mucho tiempo instalado Gnome y KDE conviviendo sin problemas ;)
<neko> pues instala ubuntu-desktop y luego ya cuando salga la 11.04 haces instalación limpia
<J0boy> kde ocua mucha ram aun que con el nuevo kernel es mas ligero
<J0boy> por las 200 lineas de codigo
<neko> gnome también consume bastante RAM. No esperes milagros
<J0boy> con 1 gb es suficiente?
<neko> Bien... yo ahora estoy funcionando en un P4 3Ghz y 1Gb RAM... a veces petardea un poquito, pero bien
<neko> free -m
<neko>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<neko> Mem:           968        909         59          0        124        363
<neko> -/+ buffers/cache:        422        546
<neko> Swap:          975         88        887
<J0boy> lo banearon jaja que malo bot
<J0boy> bueno lo dejaron sin modo de escribir
<neko> :)
<neko> vaya, por 6 líneas de nada
<J0boy> jeje
<neko> Bueno J0boy como te decía... el Gb se lo come enterito a penas abras el Firefox y algo más, pero no va mal
<J0boy> si firefox consume demasiado ram
<pedr0__> neko resulta que al parecer el mio usa syslinux y lo del grub no me funcionaria,
<neko> Eso sí... olvídate de los vídeos en Flash de 720p  a pantalla completa (aunque eso más de procesador que de memoria)
<neko> pedr0__, ¿? yo lo hice la semana pasada en una ubuntu 10.10...
<pedr0__> neko yo solo instlé desde cero el ubuntu 10.4 en el disco virgen y lo del grub no lo vi en ningun momento
<pedr0__> por otro lado tengo el problema de que no puedo arrancar ni el liveusb si no desenchufo fisicamente el dd.
<neko> grub es el gestor de arranque... cuando te iba bien el ordenador, al iniciar no te mostraba un menú=
<neko> ?
<pedr0__> solo puedo arrncar el usblive y despues pinchar el disco,¿crees que ese tuto me serviria en este caso tambien?
<neko> uhm, depende de si al pinchar el disco lo reconoce Ubuntu...
<neko> de todas formas eso que cuentas suena muy raro
<pedr0__> no no me mostraba ningún menú arrancaba directamente
<neko> yo miraría otra vez la BIOS. No es normal que sólo puedas iniciar por USB si no hay disco pinchado. suena a preferencias del booteo
<pedr0__> si si lo reconoce
<neko> pues te aseguro que con 10.04 y 10.10 funciona eso perfectamente... porque yo lo he probado tanto con uno como con otro :)
<J0boy> que use super grub
<pedr0__> es que en el boteo me indica que no está montado y si con el usb en terminal lo intentamos montar, o se por que pero no lo monta
<neko> pedr0__, tu inicias con syslinux?
<neko> no instalarías linux usando wubi
<neko> en una partición de Windows
<J0boy> neko: adios
<pedr0__> este disco nunca ha tenido nada, ni windows ni nada, era virgen e instalé el 10.4 desde el usb,desde 0
<pedr0__> me he bajado un rescue lo he metido con unebotin en un usb he configurado la bios para que arranque desde el rescue,pero no se como seguir, ya no me fio no se que termine de joder la pava
<erAbuelo> hola pedr0__
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: tienes el usb listo con otra distribucion ?
<pedr0__> Hola Abuelo,¿ccomo estas?
<erAbuelo> bien
<pedr0__> tengo el rescue mix de ubuntu 10.4
<erAbuelo> probaste a arrancar con eso y el dd pinchado =
<erAbuelo> ?
<pedr0__> si pero me salió un menu y como no se cual elegir por que encima te da 10 seg y arranca en default,pues he suspendido antes de que iniciase
<erAbuelo> que opciones te da ?
<pedr0__> pues esper que lopongo en marcha
<pedr0__> default
<pedr0__>  start or install ubuntu
<erAbuelo> cuando arranque dale a la flecha
<erAbuelo> asi para la cuenta atras
<pedr0__> chec cd for defects
<erAbuelo> selecciona start
<pedr0__> memori test
<erAbuelo> selecciona start
<pedr0__> boot from first hard disk
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: dale start
<pedr0__> ok voy
<pedr0__> me dice lo siguiente
<pedr0__> yor cpu appears to be lacking expected securiti protecctions please chec your bios settings or for more information
<pedr0__> run  /usr/bin/check-bios-nx--verbose
<pedr0__>  y luego como un terminal
<erAbuelo> yo cada vez alucino mas con ese equipo xD
<pedr0__> no me extraña abuelo
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: bajate el systemrescuecd, y metelo en el usb
<pedr0__> ese es el que me he bajado,el sistem rescue cd de ubuntu 10.4
<erAbuelo> olvida ubuntu
<pedr0__> a bueno y de donde lo pillo?
<pedr0__> directamente en el unebotin?
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: mete la parted magic
<erAbuelo> esta en las instalables con unetbootin
<pedr0__> espera voy a ver
<pedr0__> bueno tengo que quitqr el pincho por que este pc tiene solo un puerto usb
<pedr0__> lo que tengo en el usb borro lo que tengo no?
<erAbuelo> cuando estes listo, arranca con el usb, con partition magic, y el dd pinchados y avisa
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: si siempre puedes volver a instalarlo xD
<pedr0__> ok en la parte de abajo del unebotin no selecciono nada verdad? lo dejo en blanco no?
<erAbuelo> cierto
<ivedci89> hola cómo uso fdupes? tengo que reducir lo mas que puedo un directorio de musica con miles de subdirectorios... pesa más de 140 GB. sé que si bien no mucho pero tengo archivoos que se llaman igual y tienen igual contenido, hay archivos que tienen diferente nombre e igual contenido, hay otros de igual nombre y diferente contenido, y encima en directorios diferente aunque todo se encuentra en /media/u-Datos/Música  uso ubuntu 10.04 actualizado a full. 
<erAbuelo> yo haria una lista de md5sum por ejemplo y desde ahi descartaria los duplicacdos
<ivedci89-desktop> hola cómo uso fdupes? tengo que reducir lo mas que puedo un directorio de musica con miles de subdirectorios... pesa más de 140 GB. sé que si bien no mucho pero tengo archivoos que se llaman igual y tienen igual contenido, hay archivos que tienen diferente nombre e igual contenido, hay otros de igual nombre y diferente contenido, y encima en directorios diferente aunque todo se encuentra en /media/u-Datos/Música  uso ubuntu 10.04 actualizado a 
<erAbuelo> porque preguntas lo mismo dos veces seguidas ??
<ivedci89-desktop> perdon, es que recien enciendo ésta PC es en la cual tengo que hacer ese trabajo
<ivedci89-desktop> qué es y como hago una md5sum?
<erAbuelo> estoy mirando lo del fdupes, tiene buena pinta
<arp-off> md5sum archivo
<pedr0__> me sale
<pedr0__> solo  default
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: arranca xD
<pedr0__> no arranca se reinicia una y otra vez la cuenta
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: eso es que el unetbootin no lo monto bien
<ivedci89-desktop> pasa que yo tendria que saber cuando hay archivos de diferente nombres y contenidos iguales, no me basta saber solamente el tamaño igual..
<erAbuelo> lo tuyo es mala leche xD
<pedr0__>  joer ma mirao un tuerto ostas
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: prueba con otra, slitaz por ejemplo es simple y rapida
<pedr0__> a er
<pedr0__> voy a probar
<erAbuelo> es que solo necesitamos arrancar para pasar el fcsk a la particion
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get install md5sum     [sudo] password for ivan:            Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho    Creando árbol de dependencias           Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho    E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete md5sum
<arp-off> md5sum ya viene
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora ejecute en terminal md5sum a secas, y parece una terminal colgada... quieta....
<ivedci89-desktop> qué es lo que hace ese md5sum?
<arp-off> hace una comprobacion md5
<arp-off> osea, que te sirve para comparar dos archivos de forma exacta
<pedr0__> bueno ya estoy a ver que nos encontramos
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> arranca con el dd pinchado eh!
<pedr0__> Abuelo otra vez lo mismo reinicio de la cuenta una y otra vez
<pedr0__> a ver selecciono lo que me dices en la parte de arriba del unebotin y abajo ,Tengo que marcar algo?
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: no
<erAbuelo> aunque ya no se me ocurre nada xD
<pedr0__> osea todo absolutamente en blanco verdad¿
<erAbuelo> menos la seleccion del usb, destino evidente xD
<pedr0__> claro está
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: formatea el usb con gparted y dejalo con fat32 en blanco antes de usar el unetbootin
<pedr0__> pues nada solo me queda esperar a razieliyo  o mimecar a ver.
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: me leiste ?
<erAbuelo> pedr0__: formatea el usb con gparted y dejalo con fat32 en blanco antes de usar el unetbootin
<pedr0__> abbuelo voy a ver
<Actualizar> Hola buenas tardes, me gustaría saber como poder actualizar todo mi Ubuntu desde consola.
<Actualizar> Creo que el comando era algo de "upgrade" o algo parecido.
<Actualizar> Si alguién le sabe, le agradecería que me lo diera, desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo.
<mimecar> re
<mauricio> Actualizar: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> Actualizar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> Actualizar: tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<Actualizar> Lo que pasa es que una ves me han dado aquí ese comando para ponerlo en consola y actualizar todos los programas instalados a la última versión disponible.
<fosco_> <fosco_> Actualizar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mauricio> Actualizar: si usas ppas tendras las ultimas versiones de desarrolo disponibles
<mauricio> si no tendras las que esten en el repositorio de ubuntu
<Actualizar> ¿Eso también actualiza firefox, flash, etc?
<mauricio> si lo tienes instalado si
<mimecar> haz un backup antes
<fosco_> Actualizar, actualiza todo lo que tengas instalado
<Actualizar> Si lo hago como me dice fosco_, ¿Corro riesgo de perdida de archivos?
<mauricio> haz un backup y pega esto en la consola: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mauricio> Actualizar: perdida de archivos no
<fosco_> Actualizar, en principio no, pero el simple hecho de encender el ordenador ya entraña un riesgo de pérdida de datos
<mauricio> puedes perder el entorno grafico
<Actualizar> Soy nuevo en LINUX, de todo lo que eh leído no eh llegado a este nivel aún, recién aprendo comando básicos.
<Actualizar> No entiendo mucho lo relacionado a "backup" ni como se hace.
<mauricio> Actualizar: igual que en windows, agarra un disco duro externo o un pendrive y compia tus datos
<mauricio> copia
<pedr0__> formateado
<erAbuelo> pues metele una distribucion, que no sea ubuntu ni backtrack
<mauricio> backtrack tiene ese problema de mon in channel -1?
<curiousx> buenas tardes
<mimecar> Actualizar: si tienes datos importantes copialos en un disco externo
<curiousx> mauricio: tenes una intel pro wireless 3945 ?
<Actualizar> Bien, muchas gracias por toda su ayuda.
<mauricio> como lo veo? lshw?
<curiousx> si es una targeta usb "lsusb"
<mauricio> es integrada
<mauricio> lspci?
<curiousx> si es pci "lspci"
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<curiousx> ponele -v a ver que te sale
<curiousx> si es pci "lspci -v"
<pedr0__> osea que me serviria si descargo  solo el sistem rescue cd?
<erAbuelo> si arranca si
<pedr0__>  a ver
<mauricio> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582542/
<mimecar> pedr0__: aún no tienes nada??
<kalash61> hello
<kalash61> is there someone here?
<erAbuelo> no
<fosco_> kalash61, spanish please
<kalash61> ah ok
<curiousx> mmm... a te d algo esto ---> lsmod | grep ipw
<kalash61> mejor
<mauricio> curiousx: no da nada
<kalash61> amigos quisiera configurar este chat con el servidor irc.perl.org
<pedr0__> me cagon toooo tres cuartos de lo mismo la cuenta se reinicia una y otra vez
<curiousx> bueno por ahora me esta ganando ahora voy a comer vuelvo en un rato
<fosco_> kalash61, que programa usas para el irc?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, estaba jugando tio
<pedr0__> dios que amargura
<razieliyo> pedr0__, como va la cosa
<kalash61> fosco_, uso XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<fosco_> kalash61, mi consejo es que quites el xchat-gnome y pongas xchat, es mucho más completo
<razieliyo> mimecar, como le va a pedr0__?
<mimecar> no lo se
<pedr0__> razieliyo toy mas desesperao que bush por pillar  binladen
<razieliyo> ese se pierde
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<razieliyo> a ver, que has hecho
<kalash61> fosco_, me podrias decir como lo hago, por favor
<razieliyo> conseguiste arrancar el usb?
<fosco_> kalash61, sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<razieliyo> alguien por aqui juega a minecraft?
<pedr0__> a ver mira voy a meter de nuevo el recue en el usb y me indicas los pasos,por que parece que es el unico que consigue arrancar vale?
<kalash61> fosco_, una pregunta... el xchat es tambien modo grafico? o solo consola, Gracias...
<fosco_> kalash61, grafico
<kalash61> fosco_, y como hago despues de reinstalar, para entrar aqui y seguir conversando?
<kalash61> fosco_, estas alli?
<fosco_> kalash61, primero haz eso y luego seguimos
<kalash61> fosco_, voy a hacerlo... Gracias...
<mauricio> chaoo :)
<pedr0__> Bueno razieliyo ya lo tengo en el usb y he arrancado y estoy en las opciones
<curiousx> esta el user del problema con el canal 1 ?
<pedr0__> ¿que pasa si elijo  boot from first hard disk?
<mimecar> que no te iniciará el usb
<pedr0__> entonces que elijo
<mimecar> esa opción no
<razieliyo> pedr0__, usa un poco la intuición
<pedr0__> racieliyo la ultima vez que usé la intuicion me metió en el problemon que tengo ahora
<razieliyo> pero a ver
<razieliyo> los errores estan para eso
<razieliyo> para cagarla
<razieliyo> y para que no te pase mas
<pedr0__> jajajajajaja
<razieliyo> y para que cuando te pase, si te pasa otra vez, sepas por donde tirar tu solo, y lo haras en 5 minutos
<pedr0__> pues lo he hecho al pie de la letra jajajajajaja la he cagao pero bien cagada
<razieliyo> yo me he visto borrando el disco duro entero y particionando de nuevo, al intentar instalar freebsd
<pedr0__> es que como pierda lo que tengo en el d.d me cuesta el curro
<pedr0__> y me tiene acojonao
<razieliyo> buf, me lo puedo imaginar, tio
<razieliyo> que marronazo
<razieliyo> la finalidad de todo esto es que el ubuntu recovery te recupere la particion, no?
<pedr0__> si
<pedr0__> y luego a ver si se puede montar el disco que me aparece como not mount
<razieliyo> podrias probar reinstalando el grub antes de hacer nada
<razieliyo> que eso se supone que no tiene que tocarte las particioknes
<mimecar> razieliyo: supuestamente no monta ni la partición de datos...
<pedr0__> es lo que dice mimecar no monta
<razieliyo> bueno, a mi me pasaba algo parecido y con el testdisk pude recuperar datos
<razieliyo> pues eso huele a fallos en la tabla de particiones
<razieliyo> por suerte para ti, si es eso, tiene solucion
<razieliyo> o deberia de tenerla
<pedr0__> me aparece en el gparted una particion que pone no allocated de 1mb no se si esa es la que hay que recuperar
<mimecar> pedr0__: así aprenderás a tener una copia de los datos
<razieliyo> exactamente es lo que me paso a mi
<razieliyo> yo lo consegui con el testdisk
<mimecar> pedr0__: si estas con el live cd, que haces con gparted?
<razieliyo> y aqui estoy, en ubuntu de nuevo
<pedr0__> no estoy con el gparted es lo que me aparecia ayer
<razieliyo> el testdisk para resumir, te muestra las particiones del disco duro sin atender a la tabla de particiones, y puedes reescribirla con la particion que quieras recuperar para poder acceder a ella
<jamesjedimaster> pedr0__: que puede hacer en 1MB? ni siquiera grub
<razieliyo> a mi me funciono, a ver si te corre la misma suerte
<jamesjedimaster> pedr0__: que puede haber en 1MB? ni siquiera grub
<carnau> yo primero haría un dd, o usaría clonezilla...
<pedr0__> pues no se james pero es lo que aparece en elgparted
<pedr0__> bueno razieliyo como hago
<razieliyo> has arrancado la distribucion del usb?
<pedr0__> estoy en el menu del rescue que opcion tendria que seleccionar
<razieliyo> es que no se como va
<razieliyo> que opciones te salen?
<sh4g0> alguien sabe donde se guardan los archivos temporales de vhrome o firefox?
<pedr0__> default,start or install ubuntu,chec cd for defects,memori test, boot fron first hard disk    esasson las opciones que me salen
<razieliyo> default
<razieliyo> elige default y espera que arranque
<colo> tmp
<pedr0__> bueno ahora me sale como un terminal ubuntu@ubuntu para poner los comandos
<razieliyo> ok, vamos bien
<razieliyo> ahora vamos a asegurarnos de que no se puede montar
<razieliyo> intenta montar la particion que sea
<razieliyo> las particiones estan en /dev/
<razieliyo> para montarlas, ya sabes, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt por ejemplo
<razieliyo> si sda1 no va, prueba con los demas sda
<pedr0__> ok  voy a ello
<razieliyo> para listarlos, haz ls /dev/ | grep sda
<razieliyo> para ver los sda que hay
<jamesjedimaster> sh4g0: chrome: ~/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache
<jamesjedimaster> sh4g0: firefox: ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxx.default/Cache las xxxxx varian
<sh4g0> jamesjedimaster, gracias
<pedr0__> me dice al intentar montar el primero,only root can do that
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<razieliyo> eso es que tienes que ser superusuario
<razieliyo> haz sudo su
<razieliyo> y te tiene que salir # en vez de $ en la linea de comandos
<pedr0__> joer no habia puesto sudo
<pedr0__> ahora me sale otra cosa
<pedr0__> already mounted or /mnt busy
<razieliyo> entra en /mnt
<razieliyo> cd /mnt
<razieliyo> y haz un ls dentro y dime si sale algo
<pedr0__> sudo cd/mnt? asilo pongo?
<razieliyo> si sale algo es que ese directorio esta ocupado para montar
<razieliyo> no, cd /mnt solo
<pedr0__> okme sale mnt y el signo de dolar ese
<razieliyo> escribe ls para ver si hay algo dentro del directorio
<pedr0__> solo ls?
<pedr0__> sale lo mismo /mnt$
<razieliyo> ok, entonces esta vacio
<razieliyo> pues intenta hacer mount con otro sda
<pedr0__> ¿que hacemos?
<razieliyo> lo que estamos haciendo es ver si hay alguna particion que se pueda montar
<pedr0__> a ver
<razieliyo> bueno, puedes montar alguna?
<pedr0__>  he probao con sdb2 y me dice que no exixte
<razieliyo> me voy a tener que ir en poco tiempo
<razieliyo> bueno, da igual
<razieliyo> vamos al lio
<razieliyo> escribe sudo testdisk
<pedr0__> ok
<razieliyo> te tendra que salir un menu
<pedr0__> comand not found
<pedr0__> mierda lo he puestomal
<razieliyo> es que yo lo hice con testdisk
<razieliyo> si el ubuntu recovery no tiene testdisk, chungo lo veo
<pedr0__> si ya me sale un menu de 3 opciones
<razieliyo> te dice algo de log file, no?
<pedr0__> create a new log file
<razieliyo> y una opcion que pone,  create
<razieliyo> dale a esa
<razieliyo> create a new log file
<razieliyo> despues te aparecera la lista de los discos duros que tienes
<pedr0__> si me sale el d.d    y el usb
<razieliyo> pues elige el dd
<razieliyo> te dira, select table type
<razieliyo> le das a intel (seguramente sea intel a menos que sea cualquiera de los otros)
<pedr0__> le doy a proced no?
<razieliyo> si
<razieliyo> despues a intel
<pedr0__> me sale continue  o continue een if there are hiden data
<razieliyo> continue een?
<pedr0__> intel no me aparece
<pedr0__> even
<razieliyo> dale a continue
<razieliyo> mismo, supongo que es lo de menos
<pedr0__> ahora sale intel
<razieliyo> dale a intel
<razieliyo> y a analise
<pedr0__> me sale
<razieliyo> deberian salirte las particiones
<pedr0__> 1 linux o 2 e extended y 5 L linux swap
<razieliyo> tu no tenias particiones, no?
<razieliyo> solo tenias la de linux y el swap, no?
<pedr0__> si yo use eldisco entero
<razieliyo> si es asi, vamos bien encaminados
<razieliyo> vale, perfecto
<razieliyo> dale a proceed
<razieliyo> y te saldran en verde las particiones
<razieliyo> es asi?
<pedr0__>  me sale que el 1 que aparece con un asterisco como primari bootable  a continuacion los otros y debajo
<pedr0__> quick search y bakup
<razieliyo> vale, pero te salen en verde?
<razieliyo> no hay ninguno en rojo?
<pedr0__>  no todo sale blanco
<razieliyo> ah vale, faltan un par de pasos
<razieliyo> pues dale a quick search
<pedr0__> ahora sale en verde lo siguiente
<razieliyo> way
<razieliyo> creo que vas a tener suerte
<razieliyo> dale a enter
<razieliyo> y te aparecera quit, search, write y algo mas
<pedr0__> dios te oiga
<razieliyo> dale a write y reza como un cabron
<razieliyo> reza 4 padres nuestros y 8 ave maria
<razieliyo> sino, no sale
<razieliyo> cuando le des a write a lo mejor te pide que lo confirmes
<pedr0__> mira sale verde el asterisco linux y debajo P Linux Swap
<razieliyo> confirma mientras rezas
<razieliyo> vale, si sale verde es que esta todo bien
<razieliyo> haz lo que te dije, dale a enter y dale a write
<pedr0__> y abajo del todo unas instrucciones en ingles
<razieliyo> WRITE
<pedr0__> me sale despues de write
<razieliyo> ah
<razieliyo> no te ha pedido que lo confirmes ni nada el write?
<razieliyo> no te ha dado ningun mensaje en plan, ha ido todo bien ni nada?
<pedr0__> you will have to reboot for te change to taque effect
<razieliyo> vale
<razieliyo> perfecto
<razieliyo> pues haz un reboot
<razieliyo> sal del programa
<razieliyo> dale a todos los quit y exits que veas
<razieliyo> y cuando estes otra vez en la terminal, sudo reboot
<razieliyo> puede ser que se te haya jodido el grub, asi que si aun no arranca, no desesperes
<razieliyo> por lo menos lo gordo está hecho
<razieliyo> tu reinicia y mira a ver si carga
<razieliyo> quitando el usb y cargando desde el disco duro, claro
<pedr0__> le he dado a ok y me sale de nuevo un menu que sale
<pedr0__> analise y unos cuantos mas
<razieliyo> vale, salte
<razieliyo> ya hemos hecho lo que teniamos que hacer
<razieliyo> dale a salir
<razieliyo> quit quit quit, exit exit exit
<razieliyo> o CTRL+C si lo prefieres
<razieliyo> y reinicia el PC
<pedr0__> le doy a quit return to disk selection ¿no?
<razieliyo> si
<ubuntu_learn> hola a todos
<razieliyo> lo que queremos es salir del programa
<razieliyo> buenas, ubuntu_learn
<ubuntu_learn> alguien podria ayudarme tengo problemas con mi ubuntu especialmente con el file prelude-lml
<ubuntu_learn> y el dpkg
<pedr0__> le he ddo a quit y ahora me sale
<ubuntu_learn> Setting up prelude-lml (1.0.0-1) ...
<ubuntu_learn> Starting Prelude LML: prelude-lmlinvoke-rc.d: initscript prelude-lml, action "start" failed.
<ubuntu_learn> dpkg: error processing prelude-lml (--configure):
<ubuntu_learn>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ubuntu_learn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntu_learn>  prelude-lml
<ubuntu_learn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<razieliyo> viva el flood
<pedr0__> testDisk existed normality
<razieliyo> pedr0__, bien
<razieliyo> estas en la linea de comandos, no?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, intenta darte prisa que me tengo que ir en poco
<pedr0__> youhave to reboot for te change to take effect
<razieliyo> vale, pues reinicia
<ubuntu_learn> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<razieliyo> te lo esta gritando
<razieliyo> te esta gritando, REINICIA
<pedr0__> u debajo la linea de comandos
<razieliyo> sudo reboot, pedr0__
<razieliyo> lo he dicho ya 50 veces con esta
<pedr0__> ok voy
<razieliyo> venga
<ubuntu_learn> alguien que me de una mano con mi problema e buscado miles de cosas por internet y ninguna funciona y no puedo instalar casi nada porque me sale el mismo error
<ubuntu_learn> problema con ele dpkg y el prelude-lml
<pedr0__> ahora me sale todo OK
<ubuntu_learn> alguien que me apoye en esto
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, haz un apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, a lo mejor te lo soluciona
<razieliyo> pedr0__, te sale ya la particion?
<ubuntu_learn> ya lo hice
<ubuntu_learn> nada
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, pues entonces ni idea
<pedr0__> ME pone please remove the disk and close the tray if anny then press enter ¿que significa?
<razieliyo> por favor, saca el cd y cierra la bandeja, si lo has hecho pulsa enter
<ubuntu_learn> cuando hago el upgrade me sale
<razieliyo> en tu caso significa que quites el pincho
<razieliyo> y que le des a enter
<pedr0__> ok voy
<ubuntu_learn> omar@PANITP19LA0509:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu_learn> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu_learn> Building dependency tree
<ubuntu_learn> Reading state information... Done
<ubuntu_learn> The following packages have been kept back:
<ubuntu_learn>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<ubuntu_learn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<ubuntu_learn> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<ubuntu_learn> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ubuntu_learn> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<ubuntu_learn> Setting up prelude-lml (1.0.0-1) ...
<ubuntu_learn> Starting Prelude LML: prelude-lmlinvoke-rc.d: initscript prelude-lml, action "start" failed.
<ubuntu_learn> dpkg: error processing prelude-lml (--configure):
<ubuntu_learn>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ubuntu_learn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntu_learn>  prelude-lml
<ubuntu_learn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, cuando vayas a pegar codigo usa pastebin
<razieliyo> codigo o una salida muy grande
<razieliyo> ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<pedr0__> lo he hecho ya y sigue sin arrancar del disco
<ubuntu_learn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582582/
<razieliyo> pedr0__, puede ser que el grub este jodido
<ubuntu_learn> help me alguien que me ayude llevo semanas en esto
<razieliyo> asi que habra que reinstalarlo
<razieliyo> vuelve a cargar el ubuntu rescue
<pedr0__> ok voy
<razieliyo> pedr0__, te aconsejo que leas bastante sobre linux
<pedr0__> cargado
<razieliyo> y que mires tutoriales y eso para hacerte un poco con el entorno
<razieliyo> vale, ahora haz mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<razieliyo> bueno, con el sudo delante
<pedr0__> ya lo creo que tengo que leer de ubuntu
<razieliyo> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubuntu_learn> algun experto en linux que me ayude
<ubuntu_learn> a solucionar mi problema
<pedr0__> que doy a default?
<razieliyo> ah si
<razieliyo> default de nuevo
<ubuntu_learn> donde estan los expertos en linux o alguna persona con conocimientos en linux
<pedr0__> el mio es sdb1 pongo sdb o sda?
<razieliyo> pon sdb
<razieliyo> si es sdb, pon sdb
<ubuntu_learn> es un canal de soporte quien me ayudaaaaa
<ubuntu_learn> clear
<razieliyo> pedr0__, te monta ya?
<ubuntu_learn> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pedr0__> me dice
<pedr0__> lo mismo que antes
<razieliyo> mnt is busy?
<razieliyo> a ver, no se por donde tirar ya
<razieliyo> entra en mnt
<razieliyo> cd /mnt
<pedr0__> already mounted or /mnt busy
<razieliyo> escribe df -h
<pedr0__> luego debajo pone
<cousteau> ubuntu_learn, has probado reinstalando prelude-lml (sea lo que sea)?
<pedr0__>  al final is mounted on /cdrom
<pedr0__> entro en mnt?
<razieliyo> es que claro, creo que el que estas montando no es el disco duro
<razieliyo> estas intentando montar otra cosa
<razieliyo> lo del df -h es para ver que discos tienes montados
<pedr0__> me sale ubuntu@ubuntu mnt$
<razieliyo> en realidad es para ver el espacio ocupado en los discos duros, pero yo lo uso para eso
<razieliyo> a ver, que el problema no era ese
<razieliyo> haz esto
<razieliyo> ls /dev | grep sd
<razieliyo> y dime los que te salen
<pedr0__> ok voy
<razieliyo> es para ver las particiones que tienes para montar, aunque tambien aparece el usb
<razieliyo> como sdX
<cousteau> ubuntu_learn, te atiendo por aquí, no por privado
<razieliyo> lol
<pedr0__> me salen
<cousteau> así si hay algo que no sé a lo mejor alguien más lo sabe
<pedr0__> sda,sda1,ssda2,sdb,sdb1,sdc
<razieliyo> vale, seguramente tu disco duro sea sda
<ubuntu_learn> ok
<razieliyo> pues haz sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pedr0__> ok voy
<ubuntu_learn> ya he hecho un update upgrade verifique los paquetes rotos
<ubuntu_learn> y nada
<ubuntu_learn> trate de reinstalar y me sale el mismo problema
<cousteau> prueba con el comando mágico 1:   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cousteau> bueno, primero prueba con   sudo apt-get install --reinstall prelude-lml
<ubuntu_learn> nada
<ubuntu_learn> ya lo hize
<ubuntu_learn> mmm probare con el ultimo
<pedr0__> joer ahora me sale delante de ubuntu@ubuntu /mnt$ y no me deja poner el comando normalmente
<ubuntu_learn> ese no lo he hech
<razieliyo> como que no te deja
<razieliyo> que te dice
<razieliyo> bueno, haz una cosa
<razieliyo> salte de la carpeta mnt: haz cd ..
<razieliyo> y prueba otra vez con el sudo mount
<pedr0__> comand not found por que agrega delante /mnt$
<pedr0__> como lo quito?
<razieliyo> ¿?
<razieliyo> rarisimo
<razieliyo> te tiene que funcionar
<razieliyo> haz cd ..
<razieliyo> tiene que funcionar si o si
<pedr0__> me sale ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ y lo que yo ponga claro y asi no lo reconoce
<razieliyo> pero si esta bien el prompt
<razieliyo> a ver pedr0__, escribe cd ..
<razieliyo> lo de :/mnt$ significa que estas dentro del directorio mnt
<pedr0__> ok voy
<razieliyo> cuando hagas cd .. se saldra del directorio
<razieliyo> y te pondra ubuntu@ubuntu:/$
<pedr0__> ahora, jo tio eres un master
<razieliyo> por dios, pedr0__, mirate una guia
<pedr0__> voy de nuevo
<razieliyo> un master, jajajajaja
<razieliyo> anda que como te lean estos
<razieliyo> estaran diciendo, vaya par de idiotas
<ubuntu_learn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582586/
<ubuntu_learn> checalo pana me sale parcialmente el mismo error
<razieliyo> pedr0__, luego te dare mi direccion para que me mandes un jamon
<razieliyo> por la ayuda
<pedr0__> joer me sigue diciendo comand not found
<razieliyo> con el mount??
<pedr0__> si
<razieliyo> te dice que mount es un command not found?
<razieliyo> dios
<pedr0__> si
<razieliyo> pero que mierda es esa
<razieliyo> no puede ser
<razieliyo> es imposible
<razieliyo> que te diga que mount no existe
<pedr0__> me cago en sus muertos del pc este
<razieliyo> mount es uno de los dioses de linux
<ubuntu_learn> cousteau estas
<ubuntu_learn> o alguien que pueda apoyarme
<ubuntu_learn> ?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, has puesto sudo antes del mount?
<razieliyo> sudo mount
<pedr0__> a ver ponme el comando de nuevo a ver si me equivocao en algo
<pedr0__> claro
<razieliyo> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubuntu_learn> razieliyo creo que tengo algo que puede ayudarlo un poco mas rapido
<ubuntu_learn> y mas automatico a pedro
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, todo tuyo
<ubuntu_learn> oka
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, esta intentando reinstalar el grub ahora
<pedr0__> ahora sale ubuntu@ubuntu solamente
<razieliyo> pero funciona el mount o no?
<ubuntu_learn> ok
<ubuntu_learn> hay una forma grafica de solucionar tu problema
<ubuntu_learn> porque creo que se te hace complicado al no conocer los comandos basicos de linux
<pedr0__> no hace nada,pero al menos no sale comand not found
<razieliyo> pedr0__, claro, porque no le has pasado argumentos
<razieliyo> pedr0__, haz sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubuntu_learn> en este irc se pueden pasar links?
<razieliyo> a ver si funciona
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, si
<razieliyo> lo unico que es conveniente evitar es el flood
<razieliyo> en cuanto a pegar salidas de comandos
<ubuntu_learn> ok le pasare el rescatux es un booteable que te repara el grub
<razieliyo> hay gente a las que le molesta
<razieliyo> pues mira, es otra opcion
<ubuntu_learn> me soluciono un problema con los grubs en un dual O.S despues de encriptar el disco de ITS
<ubuntu_learn> si deseas te lo paso?
<razieliyo> de todas formas, ubuntu_learn el problema era mas grande, se le jodio la tabla de particiones
<pedr0__> me sale
<razieliyo> asi que estamos viendo si la hemos conseguido arreglar
<razieliyo> y despues, reinstalar grub para que pueda cargarlo
<ubuntu_learn> bueno el rescatux te hace una reparacion total del disco
<ubuntu_learn> rastreando donde esta rl bootmaster y restaurando las rutas
<cousteau> ubuntu_learn, sólo se me ocurre desinstalar ese paquete y volverlo a instalar (o desinstalarlo y dejarlo desinstalado), a lo mejor así por lo menos te deja instalar otras cosas
<razieliyo> pues mira, pedr0__, es otra opcion
<pedr0__> me sale lo siguiente
<razieliyo> a ver
<razieliyo> suelta
<razieliyo> que yo me voy ya
<razieliyo> me quedo 5 minutos
<razieliyo> tengo ya curiosidad por ver si se te ha arreglado o no
<pedr0__> according to mtab dev/sda1 is a readi mounted on /mnt
<razieliyo> vale
<razieliyo> te dice que ya esta montadoo
<razieliyo> pues tio
<razieliyo> creo que ya tienes la particion recuperada
<pedr0__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggg    tus wevossssssssssssssssssssss
<razieliyo> a ver, haz cd /mnt
<pedr0__> voy
<razieliyo> corre
<ubuntu_learn> aqui esta el link si deseas aceptar mi ayuda
<xangua> pedr0__: cuida tu lenguaje
<ubuntu_learn> http://download2.berlios.de/rescatux/rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_0.25.iso
<razieliyo> xangua, entiendelo, lleva todo el santo dia liado para recuperar su particion
<razieliyo> y creo que lo estamos consiguiendo por fin
<pedr0__> no hace nada
<razieliyo> ahora haz ls
<ubuntu_learn> arriba la solucion a sus problemas
<pedr0__> llevo desde ayer
<razieliyo> pedr0__, escribe ls
<razieliyo> y te saldran un chorro de directorios
<razieliyo> o deberian salirte
<pedr0__> me salen unas cositas que tienen buena pinta
<razieliyo> vale
<razieliyo> haz cd home
<erAbuelo> os recuerdo que sda1 es la particion del usb, si arrancais desde el usb
<razieliyo> erAbuelo, es que le salia sda1, sda2 y sdb1
<razieliyo> asi que supuse que sdb1 era el usb
<erAbuelo> ok
<razieliyo> no se, a lo mejor llevas razon
<razieliyo> espero que no, porque si es asi, es que no hemos avanzado nada
<pedr0__> coño no me digas que no hemos hecho na
<razieliyo> pedr0__, no te preocupes
<razieliyo> haz lo que te he dicho
<razieliyo> cd home
<erAbuelo> que yo recuerde en ese disco habia tres particiones una primaria, una extendida y una logica
<razieliyo> si, la del swap no sale con sda nada
<razieliyo> entonces serian 2, sda1 y sda2
<razieliyo> o sdb1 y sdb2
<razieliyo> en este caso, sda1 y sda2 es lo que le sale
<pedr0__> pongo eso y sale /mnt/home$ cd
<razieliyo> vale
<razieliyo> ahora haz dir
<erAbuelo> facil: sudo fdisk -l y lo que salga a pastebin
<razieliyo> y mira a ver si te sale una carpeta con el usuario que tenias
<pedr0__> nada no sale nada
<razieliyo> haz ls mejor
<razieliyo> a lo mejor es que no tiene dir
<pedr0__>  los que me salian antes eran
<ubuntu_learn> al compañero que me aconsejo desinstalarlo muchas gracias
<ubuntu_learn> no se que pasa con ese paquete pero no me funciona
<pedr0__> sda,sda1,sda2,sdb,sdb1,sdc
<ubuntu_learn> lo reinstale y me dio el problema nuevamente ese paquete viene con un firewall que instale
<ubuntu_learn> pero bueno ni modo tendre que cambiar a usar el pfsence
<ubuntu_learn> en virtual
<razieliyo> entonces creo que erAbuelo llevaba razon, era sdb1
<razieliyo> el que habia que montar
<razieliyo> pero vamos, que lo que hicimos con el testdisk estaba bien
<razieliyo> pedr0__, me tengo que ir tio
<razieliyo> pero mira, ya esta todo solucionado creo
<pedr0__> ostia racieliyo
<razieliyo> solo falta montar la particion en el disco duro
<pedr0__> no se seguir solo
<razieliyo> y reinstalar el grub
<cousteau> ubuntu_learn, quizá tengas que limpiar la caché e instalar de nuevo; a lo mejor se ha descargado incorrectamente
<razieliyo> puedes hacer lo que dijo ubuntu_learn, usar el rescatux
<razieliyo> pedr0__, mira a ver si alguien te puede ayudar a montar la particion, seguramente sea sdb1
<pedr0__> a ver que remedio, muchas grcias por tu ayuda compañero,te agradezco enormemente tu tiempo y ayuda amigo
<razieliyo> de todas formas
<razieliyo> has hecho el ls que te dije?
<razieliyo> para ver las carpetas que hay dentro de /mnt/home
<pedr0__> erAbuelo es otro genio a lo mejor me hecha un cable,anoche el pobre se dejó los ojos intentando ayudarme
<razieliyo> jajaja bueno, por lo menos vas a tener ayuda
<pedr0__> si lo hice pero no sale nada
<erAbuelo> pedr0__:  sudo fdisk -l y lo que salga a pastebin
<razieliyo> entonces es lo que decia erAbuelo
<razieliyo> echale cuenta que el sabe mas que yo
<razieliyo> pero bueno, supuestamente has arreglado ya la tabla de particiones, asi que lo que queda es montar la particion a ver si ha ido bien y reinstalar grub
<razieliyo> bueno, yo me largo
<razieliyo> suerte, pedr0__
<razieliyo> hasta luego!!
<ubuntu_learn> ya lo hice y nada no importa pasare a usar otro
<ubuntu_learn> usare el pfsence gracias de igual forma amigo
<pedr0__> el rescatux se puede usar tambien con el usb?
<ubuntu_learn> yes
<ubuntu_learn> googlealo un poco
<pedr0__> Hoa ubuntu_learn,encantado de saludarte
<pedr0__> ubuntu,pero como se usa amigo?
<colo> pedr0__, http://www.javcasta.com/2011/02/21/recuperar-grub-con-rescatux/
<pedr0__> grcias colo
<pedr0__> Pero resulta que el mio usa syslinux
<pedr0__> no tiene grub que yo sepa claro
<d0lph1n> hola a todos
<d0lph1n> tengo problemas con el grub, he instalado el nuevo kernel pero no se me actualiza en el grub
<d0lph1n> y ya he hecho update-grub
<d0lph1n> pero no me guarda los cambios
<pedr0__> no se que coño he hecho pero me liao a trastear y del mismo modo que lo jodí lo he recuperaooooooooooooooooooooooo buf
<ubuntu_learn> entonces instala el grup
<ubuntu_learn> con la version que deseas
<ubuntu_learn> disculpa es que me movi del puesto
<ubuntu_learn> sudo apt-get install grub2 grub2-splashimages
<pedr0__> pero el grub  no es para cuando tienes 2 o mas s.o?
<ubuntu_learn> si
<d0lph1n> una cosa, grub 1.98 es grub o grub2
<pedr0__> yo solo tengo un s.o ubuntu 10.4
<ubuntu_learn> eso se encarga
<ubuntu_learn> de que tu sistema bootee
<ubuntu_learn> e inicie
<razieliyo> pedr0__, como va
<razieliyo> erAbuelo, como le va?
<d0lph1n> voy a ver si ya está solucionado =)
<d0lph1n> gracias
<ubuntu_learn> pedro
<ubuntu_learn> cual es tu correo
<pedr0__> Racieliyo de ppppppppp madre,me he liao a  poner el mount sdb1 y demás y luego me cabreao he dao a cltr+alt+supr he quitao el pincho he dao enter y voila
<ubuntu_learn> te mandare un libro de linux
<pedr0__> se hizo la luzzzzz
<razieliyo> por fin
<ubuntu_learn> amennn
<pedr0__> mi correo es p0m0r0t0@yahoo.es
<razieliyo> te funciona ya entonces?
<pedr0__> muchisimas gracias por el detalle ubuntu_learn
<ubuntu_learn> ya te lo mande
<ubuntu_learn> es el lcpi o linux certification professional
<ubuntu_learn> la parte 1
<ubuntu_learn> es un basico intermedio de linux
<pedr0__> acaba de hacer unas acualizaciones y está reiniciando
<razieliyo> entonces el testdisk funcionó
<razieliyo> acuerdate del programa
<razieliyo> testdisk
<razieliyo> y de los pasos
<razieliyo> analise
<pedr0__> toma yaaaaa se ha reiniciado normalmente  buffffffffffffffff que alivio
<pedr0__> me tomare una birra a vuestra salud amigos
<P|P0> Saludos a todos, una pregunta acabo de instalar xchat-gnome, com puedo hacer para que este al cerrarlo quede el icono en el area de notificacion?
<pedr0__> me has salvado el curro racieliyo
<pedr0__> y erAbuelo, de nuevo mil gracias por toda la dedicación que me has prestado,que dios os de el triple de lo que me habeis dado amigos mios
<dante_> h3r4cl1t0
<razieliyo> pedr0__, lo que tienes que hacer es acordarte mas o menos de lo hecho
<razieliyo> para otra vez que te pase
<P|P0> Saludos a todos, una pregunta acabo de instalar xchat-gnome, com puedo hacer para que este al cerrarlo quede el icono en el area de notificacion?
<colo> añadir al panel
<colo> lanzador de aplicaciones
<pedr0__> me acordare de cuando vea fsck  caca caca eso no se toca  niño eso caca
<ubuntu_learn> mmmmmmmmmm
<ubuntu_learn> ok jijijij
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, estoy leyendo acerca del LPCI ese y es interesante
<pedr0__> a raiz de ese maldito comando la cague entera
<borreguito> ayuda con una SIS662
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, www.happy-monkey.net/LPI/LPI-Self-Study-Guide.pdf es este el libro que le has pasado a pedr0__ ?
<pedr0__> bueno amigos voy a ver si tiene todo y no se ha perdido ningún archivo y el lunes me pillo un dd externo y hago copia hasta de mis gallumbos
<ubuntu_learn> no es el misno
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, te voy a pasar mi correo para que me lo pases a mi tambien si no te importa
<ubuntu_learn> claro como no tengo todas las certificaciones
<ubuntu_learn> si deseas te las paso
<ubuntu_learn> y en español
<razieliyo> si, pasamelas todas a ser posible
<razieliyo> que por lo que estoy viendo esta todo muy bien resumido y expuesto
<razieliyo> muchas gracias!
<razieliyo> por privado te he puesto el correo
<ubuntu_learn> honestamente
<ubuntu_learn> no he visto
<ubuntu_learn> el priv
<razieliyo> no te aparece?
<felo> alguien que me pueda ayudar a instalar la libreria libstdcpp en linux con kernel 2.4?
<ubuntu_learn> enviado
<ubuntu_learn> compañero
<razieliyo> muchisimas gracias tio
<razieliyo> voy a echarle un ojo
<erUSUL> felo: !? kernel 2.4 ? en que siglo vives tu :) ¿?
<xangua> eso no es del milenio pasado¿¿
<felo> erUSUL, lose pero lo tienen unas antenas wifi
<ubuntu_learn> eso es que ubuntu 2.1
<ubuntu_learn> ????????????
<felo> y no piendo compilar el kernel por unas librerias
<mimecar> ubuntu_learn: ubuntu solo tiene un par de años
<erUSUL> felo: tendras que consutar la documentacion de la distro que llevan esas "antenas wifi" será openwrt? no lo se-
<erUSUL> consultar*
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, son dos, no?
<felo> ese es el problema la documentacion de ubiquiti no la suelta
<ubuntu_learn> bueno lleva 7 años
<ubuntu_learn> es mas que un par
<felo> incluso si les pones openwrt lo acepta pero luego no puedes restaurar al sistema original
<ubuntu_learn> si el 1 es el basico intermedio
<erUSUL> felo: or ciero que supongo que te refieres a libstdc++ y no libstdcpp
<ubuntu_learn> y el 2 es el avanzado
<ubuntu_learn> tengo libros de seguridad informatica en unix
<mimecar> la primera es de finales del 2004
<ubuntu_learn> entre otros libros
<felo> mimecar, tengo unas antenas wifi se llama nano station loco 5 y tienen un linux kernel 2.4 epro no me funciona apt-get ni opkg ni ipkg alguina idea de como instalar un par de librerias manualmente?
<razieliyo> pues mira, si no te cuesta, podrías pasarlo tambien
<ubuntu_learn> la biblia de linux
<felo> erUSUL, en eso tienes razon esa es la que necesito
<ubuntu_learn> bueno de ese te doy el link porque pesa 30 megas
<razieliyo> si, mejor
<mimecar> felo: opkg solo está en la distribución ängström
<ubuntu_learn> cada pedaso y son como 4
<ubuntu_learn> ok
<ubuntu_learn> voy
<mimecar> montate una máquina virtual con el kernel 2.4 y compila
<erUSUL> felo: sino tiene gestor de paquetes como piensas instalar?
<mimecar> aunque la antena puede usar otra arquitectura
<razieliyo> siempre esta bien tener referencias
<felo> bueno pensaba enviar las librerias a el directori /lib y de ahi crear nodos o nose la verdad por eso entro a preguntar
<razieliyo> mimecar, no se si te enteraste, pero pedr0__ ya soluciono lo suyo
<mimecar> al final le fue testdisk?
<razieliyo> si
<razieliyo> se lo corrigio todo
<razieliyo> jajaja pense que deberias saberlo despues de  haber echado el rato con el tambien
<mimecar> ya ha hecho el backup de los datos o espera a la siguiente ocasión?
<razieliyo> ademas, es un error muy comun
<razieliyo> dice que el lunes va a comprarse un hd externo
<razieliyo> y que le va a hacer backup hasta a los gallumbos
<mimecar> eso hasta el siguiente usuario que le pase
<razieliyo> es cierto
<erUSUL> felo: como dice mimecar lo mas seguro es que las "antenas" usen arm o mips asi que la cosa no va a ser tan sencilla... yo trataria de averiguar en que esta basada la distro que llevan... /etc/lsb-release ? /etc/issue ? /etc/motd o algo asi. prueba con uname tb
<mauricio> he tratado de crear el live usb de arch, y no puedo
<mauricio> me da error al iniciar
<razieliyo> yo en realidad, me puse tanto ahi porque es una putada tener los datos del curro ahi y estar jodido de esa forma
<mauricio>  he tratado con unetbootin
<erUSUL> mauricio: pregunta en #archlinux-es
<mauricio> y el creador de usb de inicio de ubuntu
<mauricio> y nada
<razieliyo> mimecar, estas leyendo esto?
<mimecar> el que
<razieliyo> mauricio tiene el mismo problema que pedr0__ al principio
<razieliyo> ha sido decir, "hasta el proximo usuario que le pase"
<razieliyo> y ha salido uno
<mimecar> con lo facil que es usar una herramienta de backups..
<felo> erUSUL, XS5.ar2313.v3.1.3487.080723.1503# uname tb
<felo> -sh: uname: not found
<mauricio> busque y no sale nada respecto a q no bootea
<felo> haber si te sirve esta info
<razieliyo> mauricio, copia la carpeta isolinux a la raiz
<mimecar> felo: estas usando un sistema reducido, no tendrás las herramientas básicas
<felo> si eso es verdad todo el sistema corre en 2.7mb desde un tsop
<ubuntu_learn> aqui hay libros para todossssssss
<ubuntu_learn> http://www.fileserve.com/file/W8tXefp 03/19/2011 03:02:19 PM
<ubuntu_learn> sin 521 megas 03/19/2011 03:02:25 PM
<ubuntu_learn> aqui hay otro 03/19/2011 03:02:56 PM
<ubuntu_learn> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I5KT7UE4 03/19/2011 03:02:57 PM
<mimecar> ubuntu_learn: NO PONGAS ESOS ENLACES
<razieliyo> yo los he cogido todos jajaja
<pedr0__> Bueno RAZIELIYO,ABUELO,UBUNTU_LEARN Y DEMAS AMIGOS os tengo que dejar Mimecar el Lunes comprare un D:D externo y haré copia hasta de mis gallumbos
<ubuntu_learn> ok bien saludos
<razieliyo> hazte un backup del pijote
<mimecar> pedr0__: backup cada 3 días como mucho
<ubuntu_learn> porque no puedo poner los links si son libros
<ubuntu_learn> y los subi yo
<felo> erUSUL, XS5.ar2313.v3.6.4703.101129.1111# dmesg | grep 2.
<felo> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.4.27-ubnt0 (buildd@builder) (gcc version 3.3.3) #4 Mon Nov 29 11:12:19 EET 2010
<felo> [    0.000000] zone(2): 0 pages.
<felo> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyS0,9600 console=ttyS0,9600 root=/dev/mtdblock2 rootfstype=squashfs init=/linuxrc ro
<felo> [    0.290000] Memory: 14468k/16384k available (1363k kernel code, 1916k reserved, 88k data, 68k
<ubuntu_learn> ????????'
<mimecar> ubuntu_learn: son todos libros gratuidos o hay comerciales
<ubuntu_learn> free edition
<mimecar> lo dudo
<pedr0__> jajajajajajajaja Racieliyo lo haré aunque sea de silicona jajajajajaja
<pedr0__> bueno mejor no no sea que la parienta la pille y le guste más que la original jajajajaja
<ubuntu_learn> por ayudar a la gente se gana uno regaños
<ubuntu_learn> vale
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<razieliyo> hazle a ella un backup tambien
<razieliyo> yo voy a hacerle uno a la mia ahora
<mimecar> ubuntu_learn: poner enlaces de libros comerciales no entra en la categoría ayudar
<pedr0__> jajajajajaja mira no es mala idea Racieliyo jajajaja
<erUSUL> felo: para que necesitas la libreria?
<razieliyo> pedr0__, para cuando falte
<felo> necesito correr un programa para conectarme a un servidor
<razieliyo> y tengas una necesidad
<razieliyo> bueno gente
<razieliyo> yo me largo
<razieliyo> ubuntu_learn, gracias
<pedr0__> pues le haré otro a Angelina Jolie jajajajaja por la necesidad jajajajaja
<razieliyo> y pedr0__, felicidades
<erUSUL> buff por lo que veo es mips y no se de donde vas a poder sacar la libstdc++ correcta. lo unico que encontré fué esto http://castello.guifi.net/content/construir-una-imagen-del-firmware-de-ubiquiti-2
<razieliyo> no habia pensao en eso
<razieliyo> tomo nota
<razieliyo> bueno, gente
<razieliyo> nos vemos!! dew
<ubuntu_learn> gracias mimecar por el agradecimiento quisaz hasta tu ya los estas bajando
<ubuntu_learn> lajajajajjaja
<mimecar> para que
<erUSUL> felo: a lo mejor en el sdk ( mas bien en el toolchain ) viene la librería
<pedr0__> Racieliyo no lo hubiese conseguido sin tu ayuda,eso por delante
<ubuntu_learn> la libertad debera y sera libre para todos
<mimecar> si puedo leer la documentación que se publica en la red
<ubuntu_learn> bye people
<mimecar> ubuntu_learn: esos temas quedan fuera del canal
<ubuntu_learn> que viva la informacion libre
<felo> erUSUL, como lo checo tengo poco el linux
<pedr0__> bueno amigos hasta otra espero que la proxima vez que entre no será para dar tanto el coñazo como en esta ocasión, gracias y disculpadme por la gueera que he dado
<erUSUL> felo: la verdad es que si tienes poca experiencia me temo que mejor ni lo intentes... puede que ni sea posible
<mimecar> pedr0__: piensa antes de hacer las cosas
<mimecar> y lee los mensajes del sistema
<pedr0__> tomare nota mimecar muchas gracias amigo
<julian_> ubuntu
<jvargas90> hola que tal alguien sabe donde se puede alquilar servidores linux para aplicaciones java
<jvargas90> bueno para aplicaciones java
<julian_> hola
<julian_> alguien
<jvargas90> hola julian_, que paso
<julian_> holaaaaaaa
<julian_> chicos es que tengo
<julian_> un problemita
<jvargas90> dinos
<LinuxReign> Salu2
<julian_> lo que pasa es uqe instalando un ps de ubuntu a una pc, copie toda la info de esa pc a un disco duro, y cuando la estaba pasando de nuevo a la pc ya con ubuntu instalado en el preoceso de copia hubo un error, y ahora la info se desaparecio
<julian_> y e intentado recuperarla como si los archivos ubiesen sido borrados pero anda
<julian_> reucpero archivos que si he borrado de ese disco duro
<julian_> pero esos que se perdieron en la copia no
<LinuxReign> el disco duro esta correctamente conectado?
<julian_> si claro
<julian_> durante el proceso de copia
<julian_> estaba bien
<LinuxReign> o sea, le llega corriente y todo, ok, puedes probarlo en otra maquina?
<julian_> es un disco duro externo
<julian_> lo conecto medianto usb
<LinuxReign> entiendo, tienes otra maquina donde conectar ese disco duro y probarlo de esa manera?
<julian_> si
<mimecar> julian_: parece que el proceso de copia de los datos ha sido errónea
<LinuxReign> te pregunto porque asi vemos como va
<mimecar> no puedes recuperar algo que no ha sido borrado
<julian_> no no puedo recuperar los archivos qeu se perdieron en la copia
<LinuxReign> hay veces en que el bufer del dichos discos duros externos se topa y da error
<julian_> los qeu yo he borrado del disco directamente los repupero
<mimecar> si se han copiado mal lo tienes complicado
<julian_> pero los otras no
<LinuxReign> pregunta, la data en el disco duro externo esta intacta?
<julian_> je por eso estoy aqui
<julian_> haber si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo
<julian_> o si tienen ideas
<julian_> pork e estado mirando en google pero nada
<julian_> que me pueden decir chicos__===)¿
<mimecar> julian_: si la copia ha sido incorrecta poco puedes hacer
<julian_> si ps ustedes han tratado con esto_)?
<julian_> ?
<LinuxReign> si solo estabas copiando la data en el disco duro externo deberia estar intacta
<LinuxReign> si estabas cortando y pegando es otra cosa
<LinuxReign> de nuevo, si solo estabas copiando al disco duro interno, la data en el externo deberia estar intacta
<LinuxReign> por eso te pregunto si puedes probar ese disco duro externo en otra maquina
<mimecar> julian_: no tienes archivos borrados, así que no puedes recuperarlos
<LinuxReign> a ver si se ve la data
<mimecar> solo comprobar la integridad del disco duro y "esperar" que el sistema los recupere
<LinuxReign> lo que se borro, esta perdido, en Linux cuando borras algo se pierde definitvamente
<mimecar> julian_: pasale scandisk o fsck al disco externo
<LinuxReign> no es como en el otro SO, que puedes usar "herramientas" que al final solo recuperan pedazos o data corrupta
<julian_> es decir que la info que se perdio en ese corte y pegue no hay como recuperarla
<LinuxReign> asi es
<mimecar> julian_: pasale scandisk / fsck
<LinuxReign> puedes hacer lo que sugiere mimecar
<mimecar> habrás perido información, pero solo la que estuviera en los sectores erróneos
<julian_> ok ya voy a hacerlo
<julian_> ok lo are
<mimecar> si tenías 2 GB por ejemplo puedes haber perdido una parte pero no todo
<LinuxReign> yo en lo personal creo que se perdio, pero el peor mandado es el que no se hace
<julian_> tolis
<LinuxReign> cool
<julian_> lo ago y les digo
<LinuxReign> dale
<LinuxReign> cuentanos please, me interesa saber
<eliezer> el linux mint 9 code name isadora oem 64 bits es lo mismo que el live ?
<eliezer> o es solo para instalar y ya ?
<pipo65> um nu se no lo he probado
<eliezer> entiendo que es LTS tambien es de la misma linea de mint 9
<pipo65> no pero en debian
<mimecar> eliezer: las distribuciones derivadas no tienen que ser lts
<pipo65> debian 6.0 squeeze tenia el 2.6.30
<eliezer> el que bajo es gnome
<pipo65> y salto al 2.6.32
<upszot> wenas alguien me podria dar una mano con grub
<upszot> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869611.html
<pipo65> hoy me llego un mail de debian.org
<mimecar> pipo65: recuerda que este canal es para ubuntu
<pipo65> ups me equiboque de canal
<pipo65> disculpa mimecar
<mimecar> las preguntas que no esten relacionadas con ubuntu es mejor hacerlas en offtopic
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<eliezer> cual es el mejor de todas las distribuciones Linux ?\
<pipo65> de echo pense q estaba ahi
<pipo65> eso me pasa por usar irssi
<mimecar> !mejor eliezer
<kubot> eliezer: Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<pipo65> eliezer: una distro es conveniente deacuerdo a tus conocimientos
<pipo65> digamos q si son pocos usa ubuntu
<pipo65> es la mas facil
<eliezer> y tiene mas soporte,en el acnal de mint no vuelvo nunca
<eliezer> por que mi disco c disminuye en espaciop
<upszot> em .. no me equivoque de canal... en realidad estoy intentando instalar un ubuntu levantandolo desde una iso en el disco
<eliezer> que cada vez que da updates c quedan los viejos tambien ?
<mimecar> eliezer: los paquetes descargados se quedan
<pipo65> disco c me suena a windous
<upszot> pero el grub me dice q no encuentra el archivo...
<pipo65> si por lo menos dices z me suena a wine
<eliezer> yo mande a sypnatic a borrar paquetes descargador una vez instalados
<mimecar> upszot: no te funciona unetbootin?
<pipo65> eliezer: puedes usar bleachbit
<upszot> no tengo cd ni usb a mano, para quemar...
<eliezer> si pero no quiero afectar al chahce por que uso aptoncd
<pipo65> eso puede hacer q ganes espacio
<upszot> por eso lo quiero iniciar desde el grub
<mimecar> eliezer: entonces donde tienes la iso?
<eliezer> las guardo en usb
<eliezer> no en la ocmputadora
<eliezer> quiero reducir espacio
<mimecar> upszot: donde tienes la iso :P
<eliezer> no hago nada y de repente el disco esta mas flaco
<upszot> en /dev/sda11
<mimecar> eliezer: cuanto espacio tiene ese disco
<mimecar> upszot: tienes grub2?
<eliezer> es de 250G
<mimecar> eliezer: esa capacidad no se llena
<upszot> en el grub le indique root(hd0,10) .... teng grub1
<mimecar> cuanto espacio tiene /
<mimecar> upszot: con grub1 me parece que no lo puedes hacer
<eliezer> me quedan 137G
<mimecar> eliezer: con 137 GB borras los paquetes descargados???
<upszot> ug... habia encontrado por google como hacerlo, con grub1 pero sin exitos...
<upszot> por eso estoy aca jeje
<mimecar> grub 1 si no recuero mal no arranca iso
<upszot> oka... voy a ver como instalar grub2 y probar desde ahi...
<mimecar> los archivos de configuración son diferentes
<eliezer> eso quiere decir que bajo por elemplo una aplicacion comprimida que cpese 100MB instalada pesa 200 estoy usando 300MB de mi disco
<LordZiru> si
<eliezer> y para que c mantiene lo que baja en el sistema
<mimecar> eliezer: y tu disco está lleno de aplicaciones que ocupan tanto
<eliezer> es un ejemplo
<LordZiru> che gente, el Empathy estaba en un icono donde estaban las redes sociales y esas cosas, ahora no esta ese icono y el Empathy tiene su icono individual. como hago que vuelva el icono de una correo ahi?
<mimecar> ese caso se puede dar en un par de aplicaciones
<eliezer> esa misma es mi inquietud mimecar que las aplicaciones no ocupan tanto
<pipo65> mimecar: si por ejemplo tienes gnome-desktop y bajas kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> seguro que el espacio no lo ocupa tu carpeta home con todas las descargas?
<pipo65> eso te ocupa mucho espacio
<mimecar> pipo65: con gnome y kde instalado me ocupará menos de 8 GB
<LordZiru> che gente, el Empathy estaba en un icono donde estaban las redes sociales y esas cosas, ahora no esta ese icono y el Empathy tiene su icono individual. como hago que vuelva el icono de una correo ahi?
<pipo65> mimecar: pero eso es pelado
<pipo65> no con todas las aplicaciones
<mimecar> pipo65: entorno más programas asociados
<mimecar> cuando le ponía a / 7 GB estaba con los dos entornos y quedaba espacio libre
<pipo65> yo estoy en 4.5 y lo unico q le agrege a gnome es wine
<erAbuelo> pipo65: pero lo que pesa es el common de gnome, una vez metido eso poco engorda por añadir aplicaciones gnome
<pipo65> voy a tener q hacer correr el bleachbit
<mimecar> eliezer: con 137 GB no tendrías que preocuparte por el espacio
<eliezer> en esas estoy yo,espero me devuelba al menos 2.5G de espacio
<mimecar> ¿tantas actualizaciones has puesto para tener ese espacio ocupado?
<pipo65> mimecar: salvo q tenga el home en otra particion y lo q le quede chico sea l aparticion de sistema
<eliezer> si flash 1 esta instalado y bajo flash 2 se quedan ambos ?
<LordZiru> che gente, el Empathy estaba en un icono donde estaban las redes sociales y esas cosas, ahora no esta ese icono y el Empathy tiene su icono individual. como hago que vuelva el icono de una correo ahi
<mimecar> LordZiru: añade tu mismo el icono al panel
<mimecar> eliezer: si lo bajas sin el centro de software si
<eliezer> osea que bleachbit no sirve para mi
<LordZiru> como añado el icono mimecar
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el panel, añadir
<mimecar> y busca el applet que sea
<mimecar> eliezer: preocuparte del espacio con 137 GB es exageración
<eliezer> bueno,cada vez es menos
<eliezer> son 250G de los que hablamos
<LordZiru> mimecar cual es la que necesito? no me doy cuenta
<mimecar> de memoria no lo se, en la descripción lo pondrá
<eliezer> mimecar:)  exageracion,si bajo updates y es por primera vez serian como 200 updates digamos que son 700MB que hay que bajar de internet que nunca c van a ir,,instalados ocuparan al rederod de 1.2G como minimo
<eliezer> osea son casi 2 gigas de espacio y c quedan cosas viejas tambien
<mimecar> eliezer: en mi caso con 7 GB en la partición / me sobra espacio con el escritorio y las actualizaciones
<LordZiru> mimecar no me doy cuenta, no estas en gnome para fijarte un momentito?
<mimecar> y quedan varios gigas libres de espacio
<jamesjedimaster> depuras los paquetes viejos y listo
<mimecar> LordZiru: uso kde
<LordZiru> kde consume mas memoria que gnome? por que prefieres kde?
<mimecar> eliezer: los paquetes nuevos actualizan a los viejos, no se añaden
<eliezer> jamesjedimaster:) si pero como saber que actualizo ubuntu y que no y que paquete borrar y que no ?
<mimecar> kde es más personalizable
<eliezer> ok pues entonces como limpio los paquetes que bajan ?
<jamesjedimaster> con el parametro autoclean o clean borras los paquetes que no esten en uso
<eliezer> apt-clean borra el cache de apt
<LordZiru> en kde como haces que si tienes dos ventanas de algo no aparezca en la barra "Algo (2)" si no que aparezcan "Algo Algo"?
<mimecar> LordZiru: ??
<eliezer> esa no es buena o me equivoco ?
<LordZiru> Si abro dos ventanas de kopete... en el panel o como se llame la barra de abajo aparecen las dos ventanas en un solo boton  "Kopete (2)" quiero que no se unan asi, se puede?
<H3lios> alguien me recomienda un gestor de contraseñas ?
<mimecar> LordZiru: mira en las preferencias del componente d ela barra de tareas
<mimecar> tendrás que desbloquearlo si está bloqueado
<julian_> dsiculpen chicos, es que estoy intentadole pasar el fsck a un disco y cuando lo ago me bota este mensaje
<julian_> El superbloque podría no ser leido o no describe un sistema de ficheros ext2 correcto.
<julian_> Si el dispositivo es válido y en verdad contiene un sistema de ficheros ext2 (y no uno
<julian_> de intercambio, ufs o algo más), entonces el superbloque está corrompido
<julian_> y podría intentarse ejecutar el e2fsck con un superbloque alternativo:
<julian_>    e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>
<mimecar> julian_: el disco está desmontado??
<julian_> no
<mimecar> reincia con un live cd
<julian_> es el disco duro sobre el cual estoy trabajando
<cartmanius> hola
<julian_> desde un live cd?
<cartmanius> alguien que haya probado jolicloud
<julian_> para que
<julian_> ?
<mimecar> julian_: para no corromper los datos del disco duro
<cartmanius> solo para ver q tan biuen trabaja
<mimecar> si lo ejecutas sobre un disco montado, corres riesgos
<cartmanius> en una netbook
<julian_> ok
<julian_> hay otra cosita
<julian_> es que al parecer tambien tengo problemas al montar un disco externo
<julian_> no lo reconoce
<julian_> es un toshiba
<julian_> externo
<mimecar> ese disco funciona en otro ordenador?
<julian_> que paquete le falta a mi ubunut?
<julian_> si en un os windows si
<julian_> pero en este ubuntu no lo lee
<mimecar> no le falta nada
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores ubuntu no lo monta
<julian_> mm
<julian_> tons que ago, lo intento repara desde windows o que?
<mimecar> es una opción, o desde linux usa fsck
<julian_> pues me pasa igual que el otro
<julian_> que te dije arriba
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<mimecar> un disco externo lo puedes desmontar
<julian_> si lo se
<julian_> tons como ejectuo fsck
<julian_> en este externo
<mimecar> depende del sistema de archivos que use
<erAbuelo> el externo es ext2 ?
<erAbuelo> si lo usas con windows, lo dudo
<julian_> dece fat 32
<mimecar> fsck.vfat /dev/sdx
<julian_> listo
<julian_> gx
<julian_> le doy copy original to backup cierto?
<mimecar> donde te sale eso?
<julian_> apenas puse la linea
<erAbuelo> ??
<julian_> me salen 3 opciones
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que salga en pastebin
<julian_> dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN
<julian_> open: No such file or directory
<julian_> root@julian:/home/julian# fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<julian_> dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN
<julian_> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<julian_> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<julian_>   65:01/00
<mimecar> ....
<erAbuelo> este no aprende xDD
<mimecar> menos mal que te he dicho que lo pongas en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> julian_: por precaución, haz la comprobación en windows
<Lancro> algun software para limpiar kernels antiguos para kubuntu? que ubuntu tweak es solo para ubuntu...
<yadira> a donde van los paquetes que c bajan para los updates ?  que carpeta ?
<mimecar> yadira:  /var/cache/apt
<yadira> y yo puedo borrar de ahy lo que c haya descargado para tener mas espacio para mi
<yadira> entiendo que los paquetes no  borran
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude autoclean
<zuka> hola
<julian_> hey
<mimecar> yadira: si luego tienes que reinstalar tendrás que descargar los paquetes de nuevo
<EXlo4> holas a tod@s
<zuka> tengo un problema con un archivo que no se como abrirlo
<zuka> es un archivo .ts
<EXlo4> zuka: que pasa?
<julian_> acabo de poner el disco externo en otra pc con ubuntu y si lo lee
<julian_> sin problema en este no lo monta
<mimecar> zuka: ¿ya has buscado en google la extensión?
<zuka> en mplayer me dice Seek failed
<zuka> el vlc no me lo reproduce
<zuka> No se pudo determinar el tipo de flujo.
<mimecar> ¿a que programa pertenece?
<zuka> es un archivo de audio/video
<zuka> Transport Stream
<zuka> lo he sacado de una sintonizadora tdt
<mimecar> el software de la sintonizadora lo podrá leer
<zuka> pero en linux?
<zuka> es de un televisor
<zuka> dentro del televisor si se puede, claro...
<mimecar> ese archivo puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> un formato propietario por ejemplo
<zuka> es MPEG2 +  MP3
<erAbuelo> eso lo dudo xD
<zuka> y otro es MP4 + ACC+
<zuka> *MPEG4
<zuka> eso es lo que pone en las propiedades del archivo
<mimecar> cambiale la extensión a .mpeg
<EXlo4> tira lo que pasa un "file archivo.ts"
<zuka> 2011021822350601.ts: data
<zuka> juas
<EXlo4> :P
<zuka> si el tv es capaz de reproducir ogg y ogv
<zuka> y ahora para grabar...
<EXlo4> uh, si pruebas con algun programa.exe en wine?
<EXlo4> :P
<abel_> eria ver si alguno sabe de algun conversor de swf a 3gp o avi  o formatos video?
<erAbuelo> mencoder
<erAbuelo> zuka: el archivo se reproduce correctamente en donde lo has grabado ?
<zuka> si
<zuka> evidentemente
<erAbuelo> zuka: lo has comprobado luego de copiarlo ?
<zuka> si, por si acaso
<erAbuelo> pues o bien no es un ts estandard o esta mal copiado, el mplayer tiene soporte para mpeg-ts
<NeoRanger> hola gente!!
<d0lph1n> Hola NeoRanger
<EXlo4> hola neo, elije la pastilla, azul y volveras a tu vida normal, roja y te enseñare la verdad. XD
<NeoRanger> vamo' con la roja!!!
<EXlo4> Haz elejido la roja... para saber la verdad envie un SMS a 123 - TROLL y sabra la verdad
<EXlo4> Que espera, envie un SMS ya!
<NeoRanger> :trollface:
<NeoRanger> jajajajaj
<EXlo4> NeoRanger: Si envias un mensaje te ganaras un viaje a la antartida! De ida y vuelta, que esperas?
<NeoRanger> jajajajaj, naaaaa. Me quedo aca :P
<EXlo4> :(
<EXlo4> Entonces... un viaje de ida a Hawaii? (Solo se incluye la mitad del viaje, tendra que tirarse en paracaidas en la mitad o pagar el resto)
<EXlo4> xD
<NeoRanger> eso si!!!
<m4v> !ot EXlo4
<kubot> EXlo4: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<EXlo4> m4v: :(
<EXlo4> Le damos alegria al canal!
<m4v> no es negociable.
<EXlo4> :P
<NeoRanger> EXlo4, vamos al otro server
<NeoRanger> yo ya estoy ahi
<zuka> pf:
<zuka> ni en windows se abre el .ts
<NeoRanger> Les cuento que pude correr el Age Of Empires II en una maquina virtual
<EXlo4> zuka: jaja :P que mala suerte la tuya..
<EXlo4> NeoRanger: voy al toque..
<m4v> no pueden ir a otro canal, pero si van a otro server? no los entiendo.
<EXlo4> XD
<EXlo4> jaja, es que hay otro server donde hay mas gente dedicada al off-topic
<EXlo4> xD
<EXlo4> Me ayudarian con un problema?
<EXlo4> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/2194562.2/%5BOff-topic%5D-Armarse-una-pc-_.html
<EXlo4> lo siento..
<EXlo4> cerre este canal, pense que era el de al lado :$
<m4v> k
<EXlo4> m4v: s
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<AzoteLogiko> tengo un problemilla, os cuento:
<AzoteLogiko> he instalado un programa, pero quisiera lanzarlo desde el menu Aplicaciones. Para ello he creado una entrada y en propiedades he metido la orden para lanzarlo
<AzoteLogiko> el problema es que necesito que se lance como superusuario , y aunque pongo delante lo de su , no funciona
<EXlo4> gksu?
<fosco_> AzoteLogiko, en lugar de su es gksu
<EXlo4> o..   gksudo
<AzoteLogiko> genial, voy a probar ahora mismo
<AzoteLogiko> sois unos hachas !!! :D
<AzoteLogiko> muchisimas gracias
<EXlo4> XD
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos de nuevo
<d0lph1n> me he descargado un kernel para mi netbook
<d0lph1n> y en las instrucciones de instalación pone que tengo que utilizar pacman para instalarlo
<EXlo4> netbook-kernel??
<EXlo4> taringa?
<d0lph1n> EXlo4, si
<d0lph1n> taringa no
<EXlo4> :P
<EXlo4> :(
<d0lph1n> no lo encontré por taringa
<EXlo4> jeje, pues yo si :]
<d0lph1n> lo encontré googleando :P
<d0lph1n> bueno, y como lo instalaste ?
<d0lph1n> hay un tutorial en taringa?
<EXlo4> era para arch
<d0lph1n> ahm, no vale para Ubuntu?
<EXlo4> y me da fiaca extraerlo. XD
<EXlo4> no se :S
<EXlo4> me parece que no ;)
<d0lph1n> a ver si alguien nos lo puede confirmar :)
<EXlo4> :P
<EXlo4> Pasame el link, veo que puedo hacer
<d0lph1n> http://code.google.com/p/kernel-netbook/wiki/Installation
<pableras_> hola
<d0lph1n> hola pableras_
<pableras_> hola d0lph1n
<erAbuelo> Slack_is_hot:
<erAbuelo> perdon, no iba aqui xD
<EXlo4> jaja
<EXlo4> xD
<EXlo4> sparc??
<EXlo4> erAbuelo: ??
<erAbuelo> dime
<EXlo4> running on ORCA/sparc
<EXlo4> que es eso? que tiene un sparc?
<EXlo4> se que es un micro..
<EXlo4> pero como es el tema??
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<erAbuelo> eso no es cierto
<EXlo4> :|
<EXlo4> running on ORCA?
<iqpi> sparc es una arquitectura
<EXlo4> bueno.. le digo micro a las arquitecturas
<erAbuelo> esa informacion no es cierta, es un fake :)
<EXlo4> un micro arm :P
<zibor> Quiero compartir un proyecto que estoy desarrollando para quien pueda interesarle. Docuteca - Gestiona tu documentación. http://code.google.com/p/docuteca/
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-20
<carlos> ola
<carlos> ay gente?
<Guest51685> nadie
<m4v> solo haz tu pregunta.
<Guest51685> qiero instalar espotify
<Guest51685> puedes ayudarme
<m4v> no se que es espotify
<Guest51685> un programa de musica
<m4v> no está en los repositorios, puedes dar más información?
<Guest51685> esto es un chat o un soporte tecnico?
<Guest51685> un programa de musica
<Guest51685> para escuxar musica non line
<iqpi> Guest51685: puedes instalarlo utilizando wine
<Guest51685> lo e intentado preo no soi capaz
<iqpi> cómo lo has hecho?
<m4v> no encuentro espotify en google, será spotify?
<Guest51685> eso es
<Guest51685> abriendolo con google
<Guest51685> no e consegido instlarlo
<Guest51685> como devo acerlo
<iqpi> abriendolo con google????
<Guest51685> con wine perdon
<m4v> Guest51685: hay una guía en su página para usarlo con wine, más de eso no podemos ayudarte con tan poca información http://www.spotify.com/es/help/faq/wine/
<Guest51685> ok
<Guest51685> muchas gracias
<iqpi> Guest51685: pero te da algun error?
<iqpi> parece que se fue
<laga83> hola
<laga83> como estan
<iqpi> hola laga83
<iqpi> aquí andamos, sentados en la silla
<laga83> de que se esta hablando hoy
<laga83> yo en casa verdaderamente sin nada que hacer y me puse a instalar xchat para volver al irc
<varg_> t
<d-arker> hola buenas noches
<d-arker> instale windows
<d-arker> en mi computadora
<d-arker> :S pero el grub se me  perdio no puedo entrar a ubuntu 10.10
<d-arker> como puedo arreglar el grub si  en este momento no cuento con lectora de cd y mi computadora no corre con usb :S
<d-arker> aii algun metodo para poder lograr reparar el grub gracias por sus respuestas
<dzup> bajate partition m agic y instalalo, mira si esta la particion y ponla como activa, entras a tu ubuntu y instalas grub
<d-arker> hola dzup
<dzup> hola
<d-arker> leei tu comentario
<d-arker> pero como instalarlo ?
<d-arker> el grub desde windows
<dzup> decias tenias ubuntu instaladop, despues instalaste windows, ahora booteas solo en windows, correcto?
<d-arker> si asi es
<d-arker> y realmente necesito usar ubuntuya que aii tengo todos mis documentos
<d-arker> :S
<dzup> ...supongamos que instalaste windows sin haber borrado la particion de ubuntu ...asi fue?
<d-arker> si no elimine ubuntu
<d-arker> ya que tenia particionado el disco local entres partes
<d-arker> y una tengo instalada ubuntu
<d-arker> lamentablemente orita estoy en windows :(
<dzup> ok bien, que windows tienes?
<ElVillano> saludos
<d-arker> xp
<dzup> bajate "Partition Magic"   ...ahi activa la particion de ubuntu y reinicia la maquina
<dzup> ya una vez que hiciste la particion de ubuntu booteable, instalate el grub
<dzup> ...desde ubuntu.
<dzup> for i in {0..2}; do for l in {0..9}; do wget http://www.symfony-project.org/jobeet/1_4/Propel/en/$i$l;done;done
<dzup> me equivoque.
<d-arker> amm ok
<d-arker> amm ya me distes una idea de como realizarlo fomentare con leer un rato sobre el tema para no dañar ni windows ni la particion
<d-arker> ya uqe wndows es  para mi hremano
<dzup> si, partition magic lo "hace seguro"
<dzup> pero igual tener cuidado de poner booteable la partition / de ubuntu y no la swap porque si no tienes cd ni puedes bootear desde ninguna forma ...la cagas.
<d-arker> oke muchas grracias dzup
<laga83> holas
<laga83> como va
<Thedemon007> Holas
 * eziman Away ON
<H3lios> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar el vlc
<H3lios> escribo sudo apt-get install vlc, y me dice que hay paquetes con las dependencias imcumplidad
<H3lios> imcumplidas
<H3lios> y el programa no se instala
<Thedemon007> intenta desde el synaptic H3lios
<H3lios> yo tengo kubuntu, y en kpackagekit..que es como el synaptic, me salen muchos paquetes y nose cuales tengo que instalar
<Thedemon007> Mmm solo instala el que dice vlc
<Thedemon007> si estas haciendo sudo apt-get install vlc
<Thedemon007> estas diciendo que instale vlc y sus dependencias no mas
<Thedemon007> tabien puedes probar con apptitude
<H3lios> aptitude no funciona en la version 10.10
<Thedemon007> tienes que intalarlo intentalo desde tu mismo  kpackagekit
<Thedemon007> busca el paquete aptitude
<H3lios> mira, en el terminal me salen los paquetes que no se instalaran o estan rotos...y si los selecciono en el kpac.. y los instalo
<H3lios> eso funcionaria ?
<Thedemon007> si tienes que ir probando instalando paquete por paque a ver donde esta el problema H3lios
<H3lios> gracias thedemon007
<Thedemon007> De nada
<ignacio> join #azureus-support
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<rommel_> sabra alguein,si puedo tener mas aya de la extencion para bajar de you tube a mp3 una mas para bajar e mp4 en paralelo?
<Thedemon007> Hola rommel_
<kurama10> rommel_, como como ?
<Invitado> Hola buenas noches, tengo un problema
<kurama10> Invitado, hols
<Invitado> Porqué no puedo tener video conferencia por LINUX
<Invitado> En este caso por AMSN
<Invitado> De aMSN a MSN windows
<kurama10> lo que pasa es que cambiaron los de micro$hit el protocolo de comunicacion
<kurama10> por que no pruebas con skype
<Invitado> La otra persona no tiene skype solo MSN
<Invitado> ¿Tengo alguna solución a ello?
<Invitado> ¿O no hay?
<Invitado> :/
<Thedemon007> Esperar Invitado
<Thedemon007> ha que lo solucionen o usar el skype
<Invitado> Gracias, buenas noches.
<Invitado> Odio a bill gates
<Invitado> ¬¬
<sinuhx> De pura casualidad alguien sabe ¿como hacer que el multitouch de ubuntu funcione en una PC Lenovo?
<dzup> san google
<rommel_> hola thedemon estas
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582779/
<rommel_> alguien podria ayudarme no se por q no puedo instalar bashee
<rommel_> q hacer para cerrar eñ proceso
<rommel_> algun comando ayuda porfa
<charless40> español
<charless40> quien save cuando saldra la version 11.10
<charless40> online???
<Thedemon007> rommel que error te da y como lo estas instalando??
<rommel_> holla thedemon
<rommel_> ahi te paso
<charless40> alguien save cuando saldra la version ubuntu 11.10
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582782/
<rommel_> no me deja nisiquiera hacer una purga
<rommel_> se colgo la terminal
<rommel_> asi puse ahora te digo
<rommel_> sudo aptitude install banshee banshee-extension-lyrics banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore
<rommel_> thedemon porfa no me pasas el comando para cerrar una ventana se me colgo l imagen
<rommel_> desd q cerre la terminal supuestamente ya habia instalado bashee
<rommel_> me bajo unas cosas menos bashee
<rommel_> y esta congelada la imagen
<Thedemon007> mm este comando puede que te sirva pero te va a cerrar todo sudo service gdm restart
<rommel_> tengo abajo en la barra dos pestañas sin poder cerrar
<rommel_> thedemon cerro todo
<rommel_> como reinicio habia uni q me pasaste o fue otra persona q cerraba lo q uno le señalaba
<rommel_> ch que puedo hacerme instalo otras cosas menos bashee
<rommel_> banshee no me instalo
<Thedemon007> al parecer tienes algo mal en los repos rommel_
<rommel_> habra manera de borrar lo ultimo echo por terminal
<rommel_> y como puedo solucionar eso?o eliminar lo q bajo pordefecto
<rommel_> estaba bien como puse
<rommel_> sudo aptitude install banshee banshee-extension-lyrics banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore
<Thedemon007> creo que esta bien rommel_
<Thedemon007> el error es que no conecta con el servidor de los repos
<rommel_> salia q estaba mal q no encontraba un acrchivo
<Thedemon007> has este comando rommel_ sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> me pasas el link
<rommel_> http://pastebin.com/NH5dwSiN
<rommel_> para q es eso thedemon
<Thedemon007> es para saber que repos tienes
<rommel_> ok
<dzup> s/less/cat/g
<Thedemon007> dzup??
<Thedemon007> rommel_ creo que es el servidor argentino de los repos te indico que debes de hacer
<rommel_> dale
<Thedemon007> el servidor argentino de los repos parece averce caido
<rommel_> entiendo
<Thedemon007> ve al centro de software
<Thedemon007> de ubuntu
<Thedemon007> luego dale editar Origenes de software
<rommel_> estoi ahi se me a puesto la maquina mal hay q hacer las cosas dos veces para q las haga
<Thedemon007> editar>Origenes de software
<rommel_> ya estoi ahi
<rommel_> ahora
<rommel_> cierro la terminal
<Thedemon007> dale al lada de descargar desde  luego dale a otro
<rommel_> en el centro de sot
<Thedemon007> si si quieres lo cierras
<Thedemon007> desp que abras el centr le das a editar>Origenes de software
<Thedemon007> luego al lada de descargar desde  luego dale a otro
<rommel_> como desde luego
<rommel_> hay una solapa con una lista de donde descargar le cambio el apis
<Thedemon007> dale al boton seleccionar el mejor servidor
<rommel_> hai le di a ese
<Thedemon007> haora esperate que termine
<rommel_> ya me eligio uno
<Thedemon007> mm para que veas algo esta es la dirección http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ del repo de argentina si la intentas abrir no puedes
<rommel_> no entiendo
<Thedemon007> cuando temine el proceso rommel_ le das a Seleccionar servidor
<rommel_> si ya esta
<rommel_> ya cerre el sot
<Thedemon007> listo intenta de instalar el banshee
<rommel_> ahora como soluciono lo de banshee q me bajo algunas cosas y mal
<rommel_> aver
<Thedemon007> intenta el mismo comando
<Thedemon007> si ahy paquetes rotos o algo
<Thedemon007> te va a decir que hagas un comando para reparlo lo haces y luego intentas instalar de nuevo
<rommel_> como siempre sos de lo mejor thedemon
<rommel_> gracias amigo
<Thedemon007> perate
<rommel_> desime sera q por medio de este nuebo cambio podre instalar el DJPlay
<rommel_> y q funcione
<Thedemon007> sisi puede ser que tenias el mismo problema
<rommel_> por q lo baje desde el centro de sot de ubuntu pero al abrirlo no me handa se cierra solo
<rommel_> q haria entonces si supuestamente esta instalado
<Thedemon007> si prueba desinstalalo desde el mismo centro y vuevelo a instalar
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> si el repo que elegiste te va lento o algo o quieres cambiar al repo de argentina chequeas que este funcionando visitando esta url http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ y vas el centro de soft y le das al Servidor para Argentina
<rommel_> thedemon como se puede hacer ya que o bi en un tutorial tener aplicaciones ,lugares y sistema como el menu de inicio de windos
<rommel_> ay entendi para q es esa pagina ya la guardo ahora
<rommel_> ch no me carga la pagina
<rommel_> q me pasaste
<Thedemon007> si rommel_ lo mas facil es instalarce el Win- 7 pack creo que se llama asi que hace todo atomaticamente y te deja el ubuntu como windows 7
<Thedemon007> es normal ese es el problema jejej ese es el repositorio de argentina de ubuntu pero esta caido :-(
<rommel_> pero si no me agrada podre volver al q tengo
<rommel_> a bueno
<Thedemon007> si
<rommel_> pero entonces
<rommel_> no ba por ahora
<rommel_> y el q tengo ahora
<Thedemon007> si por ahora no funciona
<rommel_> coo saber si esta bien o no
<Thedemon007> vi sitas la pagina y cuando esta bien deberia aparecertas unas carpetas
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> thedemon te desia si cambio el aspecto a como windos podre volverlo a poner como estaba si no me agrada?
<rommel_> ch ise lo q me dijiste con el DJPlay y no ba
<Thedemon007> si si puedes abriendo el instalador de nuevo el te da una opcion para volver a como estaba antes
<rommel_> supuestamente quiere abrir y se cierra denuebo
<rommel_> es q no hay un uen mixer en linux manoq uno pueda usar
<rommel_> como hago eso del instalador thedemon
<Thedemon007> mm has algo intenta abrirlo desde la consola
<rommel_> aber como?
<rommel_> solo pongo el nombre?
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> intentalo asi aver no se que comando es exactamente ya que no he ultilizado ese programa
<rommel_> me dise oorden no encontrada
<Thedemon007> no mas te dice eso no sugiere alguna??
<rommel_> nasi es
<Thedemon007> intenta en minuscula djplay
<rommel_> asi es
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ djplay
<rommel_> No Hercules DJ Console found
<rommel_> Could not get Jack client
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$
<arp-off> man
<rommel_> hola arp
<rommel_> como esta eso
<rommel_> ya te llego tu encomienda?
<arp-off> no te sirve ese software
<arp-off> Dj Play conecta via USB a una consola fisica
<rommel_> cual descis el djply?
<arp-off> que se llama hercules
<rommel_> entiendo
<arp-off> y que te esta diciendo que no la encuentra
<rommel_> conoces de algun pauete en linusx tipo virtual dj?
<arp-off> la consola tiene toda la botonera y controles para manejar el programa
<rommel_> ya lo desistalo
<rommel_> pero lo baje del centro de sot de ubuntu
<arp-off> si
<rommel_> supuestamente esta instalado por q no abre?
<arp-off> por que depende de la consola
<rommel_> lo desistalo entonces
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ch desime saves de alguno paresido al virtual dj
<rommel_> y por casualidad saves como poner el menu de inicio como windows
<rommel_> desieme conoces coo llegar a la parte del sistema donde habre una ventana donde esta todas las opciones para que uno elija con que reproductor querer habrir determinada cosa como mp3 multimedia etc
<arp-off> http://www-stud.fht-esslingen.de/~alex/tX/screenshots.html
<rommel_> q eso?
<arp-off> http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<arp-off> ahi tenes dos proyetos de software para esos usos
<rommel_> ch y se podrainstalar en español'
<Thedemon007> rommel
<arp-off> bu
<arp-off> ...
<Thedemon007> lo desistalaste?
<rommel_> el segundo lo tube pero es una verdadera macana viva
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> suena bien se be bien pero no funciona bien
<rommel_> thedemon como hago lo de inicio de windows para linux
<arp-off> rommel_ http://mawscm.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/instalar-internet-dj-console/
<arp-off> ese es parecido a Virtual DJ
<Thedemon007> http://www.hercules.com/es/DJ-Musica/
<rommel_> este ultimo parese estar rebueno
<rommel_> abver ahi lo boy a instalar ya les cuento
<Thedemon007> rommel_ http://www.muywindows.com/2011/03/07/como-hacer-que-ubuntu-luzca-como-windows-7
<rommel_> ayuda arp llegue hasta el paso 3
<rommel_> de el ultimo lin q me pasaste
<dzup> que feo
<Thedemon007> dzup quien es feo?
<rommel_> ch thedemon no lo dejo asi como esta ya o bi pense q solo podia poner el inio desd abajo pero cambait todo radicalmente no me quedo asi
<rommel_> http://mawscm.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/instalar-internet-dj-console/
<rommel_> me ayudas con esto thedemon
<rommel_> son 10 pasos largos
<rommel_> arp estas
<rommel_> ya baje e archivo lo descomprimi pero no se como seguir ahi
<Thedemon007> rommel_ ya descargaste el paquete?
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> ok copia la carpeta donde los descomprimistes
<rommel_> a donde
<Thedemon007> abre un teminas escribe cd espacio
<rommel_> esta en descargas
<Thedemon007> y pegala en el terminal
<Thedemon007> y enter
<rommel_> como lo hago no me deja arrastrarla
<rommel_> me dise q no existe el fichero
<rommel_> ya la copie y dis eso
<Thedemon007> mm mejor has este comando
<rommel_> si desime
<Thedemon007> wget http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<arp-off> ja
<Thedemon007> te descargara el archivo de nuevo pero ara todo mas facil
<rommel_> ya bajo eso ahora
<rommel_> ok ahora como sigo
<Thedemon007> ya hiciste el comando y termino de descargarse?
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> sigue con el paso 3
<rommel_> para solo abri el enlace
<rommel_> q tenia q poner esto desd wget
<rommel_> en la terminal
<Thedemon007> si tinese que colocar el comando en la consola
<Thedemon007> si en el terminal
<rommel_> http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz   asi todo en la consola
<arp-off> :S
<rommel_> o con wget primero
<arp-off> con wget
<Thedemon007> asi: wget http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> listo ahora?
<Thedemon007> este comando: tar xzvf idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> listo
<Thedemon007> luego cd idjc-0.8.4
<Thedemon007> y sigue con el tuto el siguiente paso el 4
<rommel_> no iso nada al copiar cd idjc-0.8.4
<Thedemon007> como quedo la ultima linea de la consola pegala y copiala aca
<arp-off> :s
<Thedemon007> jajaj alrevez copia y pega aca
<Thedemon007> rommel_ uju?
<rommel_> mira estoi en el paso 7 y me mande una macana al pegar un linea me la pego en otro lado ya dos veces no se por q
<rommel_> como puedo regresar a hantes
<rommel_> osea para q todo este bien y empesar denuebo
<rommel_> por q creo q borre algo
<rommel_> se estropiio mejor dicho
<rommel_> thedemon q hago mano la regue
<Thedemon007> mm bueno ve a tu home o carpeta personal y borra la carpeta idjc-0.8.4
<rommel_> si cierro y no guardo los cambios
<Thedemon007> MM peratee
<rommel_> ya lo ise
<rommel_> ya borre esa carpeta
<rommel_> es q paso estaria ahora
<rommel_> de cero
<Thedemon007> mm ok entonces sigues 3 cuando se hace el comando cd cierra y abre otro terminal
<arp-off> me voy a dormir muchachos
<Thedemon007> Bye arp-off
<arp-off> saludos
 * arp-off off
<rommel_> saludos
<rommel_> dale man q descances
<Thedemon007> 3 cuando se hace el comando cd cierra y abre otro terminal
<rommel_> thedemon como saber si ise lioo ono
<Thedemon007> pero en ves de acer el cd que dice hay
<rommel_> q
<Thedemon007> actualiza la pagina y ve el ultimo comentario :)
<rommel_> no se a q te referis
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582803/
<Thedemon007> mira en el firefox dale a la tecla F5 y ve el ultimo comentario
<rommel_> esto es lo q e echo mal introduciendo las lineas esas q empiesan con @ la ultima no me dejaba escribirla
 * kulk saluda
<rommel_> no entiendo
<rommel_> esto esta en
<Thedemon007> mm bueno en ves del cd que dice hay haces este: cd idjc-0.8.4
<rommel_> *limits.conf (etc=security) -gedit
<Thedemon007> como dice el ultimo comentario de la pagina del tutorial
<rommel_> aya
<rommel_> aver
<Thedemon007> mm y perate vas a parar en el paso
<Thedemon007> rommel_
<rommel_> q paso no entiendo
<Thedemon007> antes del paso 6 desp de make
<rommel_> si q hago sigo desd ahi
<Thedemon007> desistala con este comando: sudo make uninstall
<rommel_> sierro *limits.conf (etc=security) -gedit
<Thedemon007> luego si hay sigues
<Thedemon007> si sierralo
<rommel_> ch al cerrar eso me pregunto si queria guardar con o sin cambios le dije q no
<rommel_> sera suficiente entonces eso
<rommel_> o siempre borro make
<rommel_> a pero ya borre la otra carpeta tambien
<rommel_> borro todo y empieso denuebo?
<Thedemon007> mm si sigues con lo que estabas haciendo como te dije
<Thedemon007> desde el paso 3
<rommel_> listo hise ese comando
<Thedemon007> cual el cd?
<rommel_> ahora sigo desd el tres
<rommel_> sudo make uninstall
<Thedemon007> cual comando hiciste rommel_
<Thedemon007> mm ya vas por el 6?
<rommel_> entonces no importa q borre la otra carpeta te acordas
<Thedemon007> si vas por el 6 hay mismo sigues has el comando del 6
<rommel_> creo q abra q descargar primero esa
<rommel_>  denuebo
<rommel_> la q estaba en el home
<Thedemon007> mm lo de descargas lo podes borrar
<rommel_> la q estaba en el home
<rommel_> no importa eso
<Thedemon007> en el home?? mm ya no la habias borrado??
<rommel_> si por eso te desia no importa eso  q la aya borrado?
<rommel_> sigo con el paso 6 entonces
<Thedemon007> yaba aber perate
<rommel_> q pasa si empiso denuebo
<Thedemon007> luego que borraste la carpeta del home que hiciste?? espera que estoy desubicado
<rommel_> mira desime q pasa si empieso todo denuebo por ya nos hicimos bolas
<rommel_> ise el coamndo ese me make
<Thedemon007> noe s necesarop empezar de nuevo ya que los pasos 1 y 2 no son necesarios
<rommel_> pero el paso dos lo borre
<rommel_> estaba en el home es acarpeta bajada ahora esta enla papelera
<rommel_> desime q pasa si empieso denuebo?
<Thedemon007> no fijate que solo borraste la carpeta en donde se descomprimio el
<rommel_> ok entonces q sigo
<Thedemon007> fijate que el archivo que descargamos llamado idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz aun esta hay
<rommel_> en home?
<Thedemon007> si
<rommel_> no por q lo borre
<rommel_> esta en la papelera
<rommel_> no afectara eso despues la instalacion
<Thedemon007> borraste el archivo junto a la carpeta?
<rommel_> o la restituyo a home
<rommel_> no solo le di a q se baya a la papelera
<Thedemon007> si pero solo el archivo
<rommel_> cual
<Thedemon007> el que se llama idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<Thedemon007> deberia de estar en la carpeta personal
<rommel_> ya esta ya la pegue
<rommel_> en home
<rommel_> ahora con q sigo?
<Thedemon007> mm tienes el teminal donde hciste todos los comando aun abierto?
<Thedemon007> si es asi pastea todo lo que tiene aver
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> que aun estoy algo desubicado
<Thedemon007>  pastea todo lo que tiene aver rommel_
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582806/
<Thedemon007> mm ok haora si estoy ubicado sigue con los pasos 3 peroo
<rommel_> $ tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz me dise orden no encontrada
<Thedemon007> en vez de esos comandos estos:
<Thedemon007> tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz
<Thedemon007> mm orden no encontrada?
<Thedemon007> haslo de nuevo a ver: tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz
<rommel_> ahora
<rommel_> estoi ahi
<Thedemon007> cd idjc-0.8.4
<rommel_> tar: idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<rommel_> tar: El error no es recuperable: salida ahora
<rommel_> tar: Child returned status 2
<rommel_> tar: Saliendo con fallos debido a errores anteriores
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<Thedemon007> mm ya es porque estas en un directorio que no deberias estar
<rommel_> ahora sigo
<Thedemon007> as un el comando:cd
<Thedemon007> has el comando cd
<Thedemon007> cd
<rommel_> ahora
<Thedemon007> intentalo do nuevo tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz
<Thedemon007> con las flechas puedes ver los comandos que has echo anteriormente
<Thedemon007> si al intentarlo de nuevo no da errores
<rommel_> sale lo mismo
<Thedemon007> entonces el archivo no esta
<rommel_> no existe el fichero o directorio
<rommel_> desime qpsa si se empiesa deuebo
<Thedemon007> debiste de restaurar la carpeta en vez del archivo idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz
<rommel_> habra algo malo?
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> q no es lo mismo
<Thedemon007> no es lo mimo
<rommel_> podemos empesar deneubo asi evitamos q algo salga mal
<Thedemon007> idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz es un archivo comprimido
<rommel_> se puede hacer o no?
<Thedemon007> si el paso dos este comando: wget http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> no existe el fichero
<Thedemon007> como te decia idjc-0.8.2.tar.g es un archivo comprimido y se descomprime con el comando tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz y marca el error porque el archivo no esta
<rommel_> entonces pregunto podemos empesar denuebo asi evitamos lios
<rommel_> o no es posible or algun motivo
<Thedemon007> si tienes que descargarlo de nuevo con este comando: wget http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> bash: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> bash: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$
<Thedemon007> pero lo estas haciendo sin el wget
<Thedemon007> alante
<Thedemon007> es por eso que no lo descarga jejej
<Thedemon007> wget http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/idjc/idjc/0.8/idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> no se por q no lo copia lo e puesto manualmete ahora esta bajando
<rommel_> listo ahora
<Thedemon007> tar xzvf idjc-0.8.2.tar.gz
<rommel_> orden no encontrada
<Thedemon007> aff es 8.4
<Thedemon007> tar xzvf idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> orden no encontrada
<Thedemon007> haslo de nuevo este: tar xzvf idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ aff es 8.4
<rommel_> No se ha encontrado la orden «aff», quizás quiso decir:
<rommel_>  La orden «apf» del paquete «apf-firewall» (universe)
<rommel_>  La orden «caff» del paquete «signing-party» (universe)
<rommel_>  La orden «aft» del paquete «aft» (universe)
<rommel_> aff: orden no encontrada
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ tar xzvf idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$
<Thedemon007> ok continua con: cd idjc-0.8.4
<rommel_> continuo el manul?
<Thedemon007> si desde el paso 4
<rommel_> ch me mande una macana en el paso 8 desia reemplasar user por el nombre mio de usuario pense
<rommel_> q alcpoairlo lo podia cambiar en la terminal y no fue asi sin precionar enter se ejecuto con user
<rommel_> como resuelvo eso
<rommel_> thedemon estas
<Thedemon007> mm creo que  eso no daria ningun inconveniente
<rommel_> entonces lo hago denuebo
<Thedemon007> si el paso 8 esta vez copialo en un archivo de texto
<Thedemon007> y editalo en el mismo luego lo pegas al terminal
<rommel_> si ahora me dis no foul
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$ sudo usermod -a -G audio user
<rommel_> usermod: el usuario «user» no existe
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$ sudo rommelmod -a -G audio rommel
<rommel_> sudo: rommelmod: command not found
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<rommel_> sera q hay q reeplasar solo al ultimo user
<Thedemon007> mm ya entendi es solo el user que debes de cambiar rommel_
<Thedemon007> no el usermod
<Thedemon007> buenos dias erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Thedemon007
<rommel_> buen dia
<rommel_> ok
<erAbuelo> hola rommel_
<rommel_> q tal com estas
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$ sydo usermond -a G audio rommel
<rommel_> No se ha encontrado la orden «sydo», quizás quiso decir:
<rommel_>  La orden «syco» del paquete «emboss» (universe)
<rommel_>  La orden «sudo» del paquete «sudo» (main)
<rommel_>  La orden «sudo» del paquete «sudo-ldap» (universe)
<rommel_> sydo: orden no encontrada
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$ sudo rommelmod -a -g audiouser
<rommel_> sudo: rommelmod: command not found
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/idjc-0.8.4$
<rommel_> thedemon no se que hacer ya amigo
<fosco_> rommel_, no pegues texto en el canal
<fosco_> y escribe bien las ordenes
<fosco_> es "sudo" no "sydo"
<rommel_> disculpa pense q no habia mucha gente
<rommel_> ya lo puse bien y nada
<rommel_> sale lo mismo no se a r user hay q cambiarle el noombre
<Thedemon007> creo que la has escrito am mira la g
<rommel_> en el paso 8
<rommel_> si es mayuscula
<Thedemon007> sudo usermod -a -G audio rommel
<Thedemon007> has este comando rommel_ : sudo usermod -a -G audio rommel
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582814/
<rommel_> creo q ahi ba
<Thedemon007> mm intentalo de nuevo a ver
<fosco_> sin poner el ">"
<rommel_> ch ahora en e paso 10 me pide q reinicie aver q fue ahora le aviso
<rommel_> por las dudas te paso un pasteo
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582819/
<rommel_> Thedemon te felicito amigo
<rommel_> ch sera posible cambiarle el idioma
<rommel_> por q cuando resien lo abri me sali q ceptara una opcion y le puse por defauld
<rommel_> ahora me pregunto si se podra tener eso pero en español
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se
<rommel_> o un manual
<rommel_> bueno por lo pronto esta hai ahor si funciona o no no lo se
<rommel_> bueno thedemon mañana o mas tarde te cuento como me fue muhas gracias por tu ayuda ahora si me boy a dormir
<rommel_> bendicion
<rommel_> nos vemos linuxeros
<Robocop> Buenas buenas como estan..
<Robocop> alguien me pude decir como bajar mp3
<Robocop> si no es mucha la molestia
<ivedci89> hola cual distro puede procesarse en una pc con 60MB RAM y 200MHz ?????????????????'
<ivedci89> Robocop con aMule...
<ivedci89> que sistema tienes
<ivedci89> ?
<Robocop> 9.04
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get install amule
<Robocop> aver dejame checar
<ivedci89> ó aplicaciones centro de software de ubuntu, buscar amule instalar
<Robocop> gracias
<mimecar> RobotCow: esa versión de ubuntu ya no tiene actualizaciones
<mimecar> Robocop: esa versión de ubuntu no tiene actualizaciones
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> mimecar, me baje los manuales que puso ubuntu_learn y al final resulto que si que eran todos libres
<razieliyo> al menos los cuantos que ojeé
<mimecar> razieliyo: esi es nuy raro
<razieliyo> pero es normal que cantara en realidad
<mimecar> una "recopilación" de 500 MB de documentación es lo que parece
<razieliyo> si, si, llevas razon
<razieliyo> tenia toda la pinta
<razieliyo> y oye, que no los miré todos
<razieliyo> lo mismo si había alguno jodiendo la marrana
<mimecar> busca PDF que sean grandes
<ivedci89> 200MHz  64MB ram ... tiene actualmente win98 y no me puedo conectar a internet con ese quipo, le puse una placa de red RLTK 8019 o algo asi, pero windows no la reconoce... que me sugieren?
<ivedci89> quiero ponerle un linux.... pero cual?
<omikron4> pos cual va a ser, ubuntu, 10.10 y el mes que viene 11.04 ivedci89
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<ivedci89> buen chiste....
<ivedci89> :)
<razieliyo> preguntas tontas, respuestas idiotas
<mimecar> cuando salga la versión de ubuntu esperaros 1 semana para actualizar
<ivedci89> porque te parece tan tonta la pregunta? a mi me sirve un equipo asi.
<omikron4> lo que tienes que hacer es bajarte la iso de ubuntu 10.10 y mirar si tienes suficientes recursos quwe yo creo que si, pero en caso de ser el ordenador un poco bbajo de gama te bajas el que corresponde a lxde o algo parecido
<razieliyo> ivedci89, a ver, no te ofendas, lo decia porque estaba a huevo que te fueran a decir ubuntu, la ultima version
<razieliyo> mimecar, por lo que hablamos ayer, no?
<razieliyo> ivedci89, de todas formas, podrias probar con debian, si no te reune los requisitos para ubuntu
<mimecar> razieliyo: siempre aparecen errores la primera semana de una liberación
<omikron4> la mierda de win2 si la instalas y no esta el disco de preinstalcion no te reconoce na... por lo tanto ni la wifi
<ivedci89> ok vale ... algo con lxde ... pero que se pueda instalar desde un diskette pues creo que no está funcionando la lectora, probaaré cambiando la lectora a ver que tal, tengo otras..
<razieliyo> ivedci89, tiene puerto usb el PC?
<mimecar> omikron4: xp con servicepack 3 reconoce la mayoría de las cosas
<ivedci89> ojala....jejej
<omikron4> lo siento, mimecar, pero ese es el que tenia yo de preinstalacion y cuando lo perdi.. otro igual no me reconocia el disco sata.. osea, ni el disco duro
<ivedci89> pero funca en 64MB de RAM el XP?
<razieliyo> no creo
<omikron4> dichosos son los ordenadores que tienen todo lo mas popular porque de ellos es el reino de win2
<mimecar> no puedes esperar que un sistema del 2000 reconozca cosas actuales
<razieliyo> yo tuve un ordenador parecido y lo máximo que le puse fue win95
<razieliyo> y mandrake, por cierto
<omikron4> mandrake is going down
<razieliyo> ya te digo
<razieliyo> pero date cuenta de que te estoy hablando de la epoca del win95/98
<Robocop> mimecar: no se si tenga actualizaciones o no...!!!
<mimecar> Robocop: no las tienes
<omikron4> ivedci89: con 64 Mb de ram..no se lo que puede funcionar pero si te funcionara el xp seguro que te funcionar cualquier ubuntu
<mimecar> esa versión dejo de tener actualizaciones en Octubre del año pasado
<Robocop> ivedcid89: me sirvio mucho el commando para instalar el amule..thanks
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> ok
<omikron4> ivedci89: yo intentaria meter el ubuntu 10.10 lxde seguro que funca
<ivedci89> encima tienen solo 2GB de disco duro
<omikron4> y a falta de ram buenas son swaps, ivedci89
<omikron4> joder, ivedci89, yo tengo mas en el pendrive
<omikron4> cambiale el disco duro
<ivedci89> loi se
<omikron4> tu prueba primero si con esa ram te funciona algun ubuntu 10.10 de los que hay..
<omikron4> y luego intentaria, por lo menos poner mas disco duro
<ivedci89> lubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89> ??
<omikron4> que en vez de un disco duro , parece un disco crudo
<omikron4> pues eso lubuntu
<omikron4> intenta meterlo
<omikron4> que te reconocera casi todo lo que tienes de hardware
<omikron4> y despues, si quieres hacer cosas tendras que poner otro disco... ya que ahi despues de instalar cuaslquier sistema solo podras bajar una peli y ya no te cabra mas
<mimecar> con un disdo duro de 2 GB no lo va a usar para descargar cosas
<ivedci89> solo quiero el equipo para control de un comercio pequeño... y a lo sumo un chat como este
<Robocop> el amule me dice has recibido ID-baja
<Robocop> si instalo pero no se kiere conectar
<Robocop> dice tienes un firewall o un router
<mimecar> Robocop: compartes archivps¿
<ivedci89> entra a tu modem_routeado y abri los puertos 4000-5000
<mimecar> archivos
<Robocop> tengo un router y el fireq
<Robocop> ok
<mimecar> recuerda que en el emule te pueden venir archivos buenos y troyanos
<ivedci89> pero usa linux no estara vulnerable
<Robocop> exacto
<mimecar> se puede detectar el sistema operativo por el nombre del cliente
<mimecar> y preparar un troyano para que se descargue
<mimecar> no eres tan vulnerable pero si que te puede afectar
<mimecar> aunque solo se ejecute con los permisos de tu usuario actual
<ivedci89> al menos ya pude bootear un Lubuntu 10.04 en la maquina con 200MHz y 64MB ... vamos a ver si arranca...
<ivedci89> parece estar cargando
<omikron4> bueeenooo, ya va tomando forma el natty abascal
<ivedci89> natty abascal¿¿¿¿
<omikron4> o mistral... o narvhal o como se llame.
<mimecar> ...
<omikron4> ivedci89: yo creo que te arrancara pero es muy poco ram. no se como trabajara con swap, pero me parece que es poca ram y puede ir lento
<ivedci89> no importa... igual por las dudas te consulto... hay algo mas liviano aun que lxde?
<omikron4> por creo que no
<mimecar> ivedci89: windowmaker
<mimecar> o xfwm
<omikron4> a no ser que ese no use fluxbox
<omikron4> que creo que es el mas liviano
<ivedci89> mimecar JAJAJAJA
<mimecar> xfwm consume pocos recursos
<ivedci89> omikron4 y mimecar gracias
<mimecar> otra opción es usar matchbox como gestor de ventanas
<ivedci89> es normal verdad que tarde muchisimo un arranque desde live cd y que se escuche el lente de la lectora iri y venir constantemente?
<carnau> ivedci89, usa Slitaz - http://www.slitaz.org/es/
<ivedci89> carnau... a ver?...
<ivedci89> chicos... si unacarga de booteo de live CD se detiene y ni la lectora lee ni el monitor acusa la carga que significa? jajaja
<ivedci89> a ver... meti Slax... veremos si funca
<horux> Hola amigos, les temgo una duda muy urgente
<horux> tengo una duda muy urgente
<razieliyo> habla
<horux> como inserto una formula con editor de formulas
<horux> es que la formula es de limite cuando delta x tiende a cero
<horux> no se como hacerlo
<horux> ¿?
<horux> porfavor, necesito es ayuda, casi lloro de desesperación
<horux> porfavor, necesito esa ayuda, casi lloro de desesperación
<METALY> casi no es suficiente
<horux> ¿?
<horux> no hay como poner lo que va debajo del simbolo de limite
<horux> no hayo como poner lo que va debajo del simbolo de limite
<horux> nadie me va ayudar?
<METALY> depende cuantas veces te repitas
<METALY> yo es que no tengo ni idea
<Unplugged_nirvan> hola, cómo puedo cambiarle el nombre a mi maquina?
<METALY> hostname loquesea
<METALY> me parece
<horux> ok, yo estoy batallando, y adivinando de como se hace para hacer la formula del bendito Límite
<pableras_> hola
<ivedci89> alguien recuerda exactamente cuanto ocupa XP recien instalado service pack 2 pelado?
<pableras_> unos pocos megas. pero creo que no pasaba del giga.
<omikron4> para los que no estan on OT he añadido al Omikron Recovery (recupera grub2 y modifica la contraseña de root de la particion elegida) la posibilidad de eliminar o modificar la contraseña de cualquier administrador o usuario de win xp, vista o siete. Se puede descargar de aqui. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz . Y si da algun fallo, ruego me lo comuniquéis. Esto forma parte del soporte.. Recuperacion de grub
<burk_> hi
<burk_> omikron4, entraba para decirte que ya he conseguido que me rule el sintonizador de TDT
<burk_> xD
<omikron4> ok.   alguna forma especial, burk_?
<burk_> he encontrado esta mañana un script de un tal Dongle
<burk_> en turnovfree.net
<burk_> al parecer es una version de lo que estaba intentando compilar yo pero que daba errores por todas partes, pero esta funciona
<burk_> me funciona con me TV y kaffeine
<burk_> en los canales en HD se me entrecorta el audio, no se por que sera
<omikron4> es que para el vlc tienes que hacer un scantv  de tu zona y mandarlo a >channels.conf y luego abrirlo como un archivo avanzado pero te puedo asegurar que tienes mas opcioens de vision y entrelazados que con los demas burk_
<burk_> ahora despues de comer miro a ver
<burk_> pero de momento me conformo con que funcione xD
<omikron4> espera que te miro el comando
<burk_> sera algo como esto no? :
<burk_> scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid > $HOME/.mplayer/channels.conf
<omikron4> pero el channels.conf dejalo mas visible
<burk_> yap, me refiero a que el comando es 'scan blablabla'
<burk_> lo malo es que no hay una configuracion dvb-t para mi zona
<burk_> xD
<burk_> lo que mas cerca me pilla es valladolid
<omikron4> scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid >channels.conf
<omikron4> tienes que elegir la mas cercana
<omikron4> de donde eres??
<burk_> burgos xD
<omikron4> esta es la lista que tengo en un script
<burk_> he sintonizado desde kaffeine con valladolid y me ha cogido todos
<omikron4> no hagas caso de los false..  o true es que esta metido en un script..
<omikron4> radiolist FALSE "Albacete" FALSE "Alfabia" FALSE "Alicante" FALSE "Alpicat" FALSE "Asturias" FALSE "Bilbao" FALSE "Cadiz" FALSE "Carceres" FALSE "Collserola" FALSE "Donostia" FALSE "Las Palmas" FALSE "Lugo" FALSE "Madrid" FALSE "Malaga" FALSE "Mussara" FALSE "Rocacorba" FALSE "Santander" FALSE "Sevilla" TRUE "Valencia" FALSE "Valladolid" FALSE "Vilamarxant" FALSE "Zaragoza"`
<omikron4> el que tengas mas cerca te servira
<burk_> yo en /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/ tengo alguno mas
<burk_> pamplona por ejemplo
<omikron4> lo que tu veas que te venga mejor,... pero vale la pena con vlc
<burk_> ya tengo el channels.conf
<omikron4> vlc  $HOME/canalesTV/channels.conf -f --volume=1024 --playlist-tree
<burk_> se puede instalar un modulo para teletexto?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<omikron4> pozi
<ivedci89> hola, ya me arrancó dsl linux en un pentium 200MHz y 2GB duros y 64MB ram... como lo instalo al disco duro?
<omikron4> ivedci89: diciendo que instale
<omikron4> si metiste el livecd ahora tienes la opcion de instalar
<ivedci89> es que no veo esa opcion en ningun lado
<omikron4> mira en sistema administracion
<xangua> ivedci89: esto es ubuntu, pregunta en tu correspondiente canal
<burk_> omikron4, ya he encontrao el plugin pa teletexto, estaba en los repositorios xD
<burk_> ahora, como cambio de canal? XDDDD
<burk_> puedo cambiar con los botones de adelante/atras, pero no veo una lista de canales
<burk_> bueno, me tengo que ir a comer
<burk_> en un rato vuelvo
<omikron4> burk_: en ver.. playlist.. y ahi cambias.. o con las flechas de cambiar de cancion
<Itali-chan> hola estoy teniendo un problema, esta mañana usando ubuntu me aparecio el mensaje de comprobando errores en la controladora del disco...y ahora no me los carga bien en ubuntu y en windows si..
<legitimo> Hola, alguien sabe si existe algun programa que sea lo mas similar posible a atube catcher para usarlo en ubuntu 10.10 y que disponga sobre todo de una funcion turbo de descarga como en atube catcher y que no sea una extension para firefox , que sea una aplicacion de escritorio
<Itali-chan> gracias por anticipado
<Itali-chan> y ya que estoy tambien os pregunto otra cosa..., alguien sabe porque siempre me da error al intentar subir a megaupload desde ubuntu.. sea el navegador que sea?
<omikron4> legitimo: tu lo que quieres es atube catcher
<legitimo> lhe instalado todas las vesiones de atube con wine pero ninguna funciona bien
<omikron4> y porque no te gusta la extendion de firefox, download helper
<Itali-chan> si no me acuerdo mal, habia un programa desde la consola
<Itali-chan> dejame ver...
<legitimo> porque es muy lenta solo 100 kbt/seg
<legitimo> de descarga con helper
<Itali-chan> eso es verdad...
<legitimo> con atube catcher hasta 800 kbt/seg con la funcion turbo en windows
<omikron4> pues mete el jdownloader con instalacion posterior de flashgot
<legitimo> no me gusta el jdownloader me resulta complicado usarlo y con flashgot nunca me entendi bien con esa extension no conseguia hacer que descargara mas rapido que con helper
<legitimo> no las uso ni con windows
<Itali-chan> alguien tiene idea
<Itali-chan> de porque no puedo subir a megaupload?
<Itali-chan> siempr eme da error
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> quiero cambiar la distribución del teclado
<Jakeukalane> pero no puedo
<Jakeukalane> quiero tener una inglesa y una española
<Jakeukalane> y se supone que se añade
<Jakeukalane> pero cuando pruebo a ver si se ha cambiado sigue con la distribución de teclado española
<marti1125> alguien programa en C++
<horux> Hola a todos desde Venezuela
<g3o> saludos horux
<horux> g3 saludos
<horux> tengo algo para ustedes
<horux> alguno de ustedes sabe, como instalar paquetes a lyx?
<horux> alguno de ustedes sabe, como instalar paquetes a lyx?
<horux> es de suma urgencia
<mimecar> horux: que quieres saber
<horux> como saber si lyx tiene un paquete especifico y si no, como hacer para instalarlo
<mimecar> lyx no tiene paquetes
<mimecar> solo llama a latex por debajo
<horux> ok, gracias
<mimecar> busca el paquete en el centro de software
<horux> pero segun el manual que tengo, dice que para usar \cancel tengo que tener ese paquete
<horux> es que la verdad soy novatin
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<horux> bueno, sabrás tu como tachar fracciones?
<mimecar> pasa a ese canal
<chasis> hola, hay alguna manera de saber mi numero de telefono desde el ordenador?
<Cibort> Si claro
<Cibort> Vas a la pagina de la compañia de telefonos
<Cibort> Y lo buscas por direccion
<Cibort> O por nombre de propietario
<Cibort> Es igual que la vieja guia telefonica
<mimecar> chasis: no
<chasis> vale
<chasis> gracias mimecar
<Cibort> mimecar, el pregunto si habia forma de hacerlo por el ordenador, no dijo como
<mimecar> desde el ordenador
<mimecar> con algún programa
<Cibort> Firefox
<Cibort> Como dice el dicho mimecar
<Cibort> A preguntas imprecisas, respuestas imprecisas
<charless40> buenas
<charless40> tengo un proble quiero pasar el tipo de ventana gtk a emerarld se puede?
<mimecar> no te lo recominedo
<mimecar> recomiendo
<cousteau> no sé si se sigue manteniendo
<xangua> emerald --replace
<tkw-one> no entiendo nada de lo que dijo charless40
<mimecar> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<xangua> eso si tienes compiz corriendo
<charless40> porque con el gtk se desaparece los bordes
<mimecar> charless40: ese proyecto está afinalizado
<charless40> yo tengo compiz corriendo
<charless40> lo que pasa es que los bordes de la ventana se desaparecen con el gtk
<charless40> pero con emerald no
<mimecar> pon los bordes en la configuración de compiz
<cousteau> !bordes
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bordes'.
<cousteau> pues deberías, kubot
<tkw-one> no entiendo para que quiere cambiar unos bordes..??
<charless40> osea mejor explicado: lo que quiero es pasar la decoracion de ventana de gtk a emerald entienden?
<erUSUL> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<erUSUL> charless40: asegurate de que tienes compiz-gnome instalado
<mimecar> charless40: no debes usar emerald
<cousteau> tkw-one, no le aparecen con compiz... me parece que es porque hay que cambiar una opción en compizconfig-settings-manager... de todas formas creí que por defecto funcionaban
<charless40> porque no recomiendan emerald? osea es mejor gtk
<erUSUL> charless40: lo dice ahi. « esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados »
<mimecar> charless40: tiene fallos que no serán corregidos
<erUSUL> es un proyecto abandonado
<charless40> ok gracias
<charless40> bueno a mi me atraia emerald porque traia unos efectos de ventana
<tkw-one> jaja, esta como el que queria una pelicula de fondo de pantalla... para que?... si esas cosas lo que hacen es cansar la vision y difucultan el trabajo con el escritorio.
<charless40> pero si tiene bugs como usteddes disen lo dejare asi
<cousteau> tkw-one, no quería "una película", quería "efecto matrix", y hasta que conseguimos averiguar a qué se refería...
<tkw-one> cousteau: yo intente todas esas pendejadas, por que no son otra cosa y el resultado fue que al correr fondos tipo pelicula o con animacion... el pc se bloqueaba tarde o temprano... en resumen eso no es recomendable.
 * cousteau usa metacity
<tkw-one> alguien puede explicar sin dar un discurso politico... para que se usa el cifrar archivos (pgp)..?
<jose__> ¿Para restringir el acceso a ellos?
<mimecar> para que no puedan acceder a los datos
<erUSUL> tkw-one: para que nadie pueda verlo excepto aquellos que deben
<tkw-one> y como lo van ver alguien si la clave solo queda en el sistema donde se cifro??
<mimecar> no se queda la clave
<mimecar> tu la clave la sabes
<erUSUL> tkw-one: el sistema de llave publica-privada usa dos claves. asi todo el mundo tiene la clave
<cousteau> tkw-one, es cifrado asimétrico; sirve tanto para cifrar como para firmar
<tkw-one> mimecar: o sea tengo que enviar el archivo cifrado y ademas debo enviar la clave para que lo descifren.... eso ya de por si no es redundadnte?
<mimecar> tu no envias la clave
<mimecar> a la persona a la que se lo envias tiene que saber la clave
<erUSUL> tkw-one: si yo quiero mandarte algo encriptado obtengo tu llave publica y encripto. desde ese momento solo tu con tu llave privada puedes acceder a ese contenido
<erUSUL> tkw-one: la clave esta en servidore publicos de claves
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<tkw-one> donde estan las claves publicas o donde se obtiene?
<erUSUL> tkw-one: keyserver.ubuntu.com es uno de esos servidores
<cousteau> tkw-one, el cifrado asimétrico es así: hay una clave para cifrar y otra distinta para descifrar. Puedes enviar a todos la clave de cifrar sin miedo a que con eso averigüen la de cifrar
<erUSUL> tkw-one: el mas famosos es pgp.mit.edu
<cousteau> entonces si A quiere mandarle un mensaje a B, lo cifra con la clave que todos conocen y que corresponde a B, pero que sólo B sabe descifrar
<erUSUL> tkw-one: estoy seguro que todo esto lo explican en la wikipedia de pgp ;P
<tkw-one> ya comprendi algo.. pero... la clave que usa B para descifrar la sabe A cuando cifra???
<mimecar> tkw-one: no
<cousteau> de la misma manera, se puede hacer lo contrario: que la clave de cifrar sea privada pero la de descifrar pública. Así B puede cifrar su mensaje con su clave privada de forma que otros al descifrarlo con la clave pública de B ven que en efecto ha sido cifrado por B y no por alguien haciéndose pasar por B. A esto se le llama "firmar".
<cousteau> y con esto termina la clase de criptología de hoy (si acaso seguimos en offtopic)
<tkw-one> entonces donde me consigo o me creo una clave publica.. poruqe por logica la privada en la que me creo en mi pc.?? y ademas tiene algiun costo?
<cousteau> échale un vistazo al manual de gpg si te interesa encriptar o firmar archivos
<tkw-one> cousteau: ya he encriptado y cifrado unos archivos... pero entendia cual era el fin de tal procedimiento.
<mimecar> encriptar es lo mismo que cifrar
<tkw-one> digo cifrado y firmado unos archivos
<TrueNhero> como se comparten carpetas y archivos en ubuntu??
<TrueNhero> no tengo nautilus
<kabb> busca información sobre 'Samba', eso te ayudará a compartir ficheros y directorios
<chasis> como puedo limitar mi velocidad de navegación en firefox?(la velocidad con la que se cargan las imagenes etc)
<kabb> j
<erAbuelo> buenas
<stojabreak> cuales son los drivers ati libres más aconsejables ?
<stojabreak> o hay algún PPA que sea recomendado para tarjetas ATI  :)?
<stojabreak> ES  que me estoy haciendo un poco lio entre " Gallium ,xserver-xorg-video-radeon " :(
<Thedemon007> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates agrega este repo <stojabreak>
<Thedemon007> stojabreak ese repo trae los paquetes mas reciente del corg
<Jakeukalane> hola?
<Thedemon007> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Jakeukalane> no puedo cambiar la distribución del teclado
<Jakeukalane> quería ponerla en inglés
<Thedemon007> Hola akeukalane
<Jakeukalane> pero que sea reversible
<stojabreak> vale !
<stojabreak> Muchísimas gracias THedemon007 !
<Jakeukalane> como podría cambiarlo?
<cousteau> reversible?
<cousteau> puedes poner 2 distribuciones y un atajo de tecado para cambiar
<Jakeukalane> quiero decir que no me vaya a quedar para siempre con la de inglés
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> así es como está configurado creo, pero no me funciona
<cousteau> en todo caso siempre podrías quitar la de inglés y volver a poner la de español (o la que sea)
<cousteau> Sistema > Preferencias > Teclado
<Jakeukalane> he abierto el gnome-keyboard-properties
<Jakeukalane> sí creo que es eso ( es que yo lo tengo cambiado de sitio)
<Jakeukalane> y ahí en distribuciones tengo
<Jakeukalane> español
<Jakeukalane> y reino unido
<Jakeukalane> le día  añadir
<Jakeukalane> luego marqué predeterminado y aplicar a todo el sistema
<Jakeukalane> pero sigo escribiendo igual
<Thedemon007> yo tengo u lio qeu tenia la distribución de teclado lattinoamericana y le agrege la española y aho siempre me sale en la barra el icono LAm para cambiar la distribución del teclado
<Thedemon007> alguien sabe como quitar esto de la barra?
<Jakeukalane> voy a probar agregando eso a la barra
<Jakeukalane> no me acordaba que existía
<Jakeukalane> Thedemon007 seguro que hay alguna manera más fácil pero para mí lo más rápido sería crear un nuevo usuario y recrear el panel tal y como lo tengas tú ahora y luego copiar los archivos sobreescribiéndolos
<Jakeukalane> pero es bastante lío
<Jakeukalane> Thedemon007, gracias con lo del panel se cambi'o de distribuci'on  como puede comprobarse jaja
<cousteau> Thedemon007, si sólo tienes 1 distribución no aparece; si tienes 2 sí
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, yo lo que he hecho para probar ha sido añadir otra distribución (EEUU-EEUU) y configurarlo para que 1) use Bloq Despl para cambiar la config de teclado; 2) use el LED de Bloq Despl para mostrar una config alternativa
<Thedemon007> costeu ya intente eliminarla la otra y nada
<Jakeukalane> donde est'a el bloq despl
<Jakeukalane> o en un ordenador portátil no existe?
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, al final conseguí cambiarlo con el applet del panel
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, en un portátil puede que lo hayan quitado
<cousteau> (usa el Bloq Mayús, que la verdad es que no sirve para nada)
<Jakeukalane> lo que no me funciona es el cambio de distribución porque le he puesto los dos control
<gonzo_> alguien sabe como sincronizar mi nokia 7230 con ubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> pero no lo deltecta
<gonzo_> la tarjeta micro sd si,pero no el telefono en si
<Jakeukalane> gonzo_, hablo de m'i teclado ;-)
<cousteau> gonzo_, wammu?
<cousteau> o gammu (uno de los dos tiene GUI, el otro es el back-end; no me acuerdo cuál es cuál)
<gonzo_> puse gammu,pero parece k tampoco lo detecta
<seraf> buenas gente
<seraf> alguien me podria ayudar con el tema de la grafica?
<seraf> tengo una gforce gt540m de portatil
<seraf> y no ecuentro el driver
<stojabreak> seraf , no te ofrece los drivers privativos automaticamente
<stojabreak> ?
<seraf> no
<stojabreak> Te digo lo que me han dicho a mi que  me ha ayudado , que tenía tu misma duda
<seraf> estoi en debian en realidad
<seraf> no me aparece esa opcion
<stojabreak> en el terminal debes añadir el siguiente repo
<stojabreak> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<stojabreak> vaya
<stojabreak> si estás en Debian añade " apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "
<stojabreak> seraf , intenta este último ;)
<seraf> ya sta
<seraf> reinicio?
<stojabreak> nop , ahora haz un sudo apt-get update
<seraf> oks
<seraf> sta en ello
<seraf> ya sta
<seraf> reboto ahora?
<stojabreak> si
<seraf> oks
<seraf> ahora vengo
<stojabreak> si te lo ha instalado bien si
<seraf> ya stoi
<seraf> pero creo k no tengo aceleracon grafica aun
<seraf> no no tengo
<Thedemon007> mm seraf tienes una nvidia?
<seraf> glxgears me da este error
<seraf> si
<seraf> lib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<seraf> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<seraf> pero creo que es una version de grafica un poco especial
<seraf> geforce gt540m
<seraf> pone algo de optimus al lado
<Thedemon007> seraf actuliza con el gestor de actualizaciones
<Thedemon007> seraf luego has este comando sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<seraf> oks stoi en ello
<seraf> si hago un glxinfo me dice esto
<seraf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583018/
<seraf> Thedemon007, me dice k no puede encontrar los paquetes nvidia-current i nvidia-current-modaliases
<Thedemon007> Mmm talvez lo engas en black list
<Thedemon007> seraf as este comando suno nautilus /etc/modprobe.d
<Thedemon007> y revisa los archivos de black list a ver si tienes en lista negra algun modulo de nvidia
<seraf> nada en referencia a nvidia
<Thedemon007> seraf has este comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<seraf> estoi en debian no en ubuntu
<seraf> en squeeze
<Thedemon007> mm seraf tal vez debian no tiene en sus repos esos paquetes
<seraf> es posible
<seraf> el problema es que en la web de nvidia no estan los drivers de esta grafica
<Thedemon007> googlea un poco para ver como agregar los repos de ubuntu en debian
<seraf> si no me los bajaba y sh NVIDIA...
<Thedemon007> de todas forma has el comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Thedemon007> luego este comando sudo less /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> y me pasas el link si es que lo da
<seraf> no
<seraf> me dice que
<seraf> No existe el fichero o el directorio
<seraf> voy a instalare ubuntu otra vez
<seraf> a ver si m salta el gestor de conntroladores y m instala bien la grafica
<dabor> seraf, no es necesario reinstalr todo el SO
<seraf> ske creo k ese modelo de graficas no tienen soporte
<seraf> dabor estoi en debian ahora
<seraf> m cambiare a ubuntus
<dabor> seraf, tambien estoy en debian
<Thedemon007> mm has este sudo le/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<seraf> lo mismo
<seraf> no existe fichero o directorio
<seraf> pero en el blacklist no hay nada
<seraf> referente a nvidia
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<seraf> he probado de istalar los drivers genericos d nvidia, pero al arrancar se me queda todo en negro
<Thedemon007> los noveau ?
<seraf> y la unica forma de recuperar el gestor grafico es orrando el xorg.conf de etc/X11
<seraf> instale los drivers como dice aqui
<seraf> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9513543/Debian-6-_Squeeze_-Despues-de-Instalacion---RobinsonGuevara.html
<dabor> seraf, http://tecnoanotaciones.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalar-nvidia-desde-debian-squeeze.html
<dabor> seraf y mejor te pasas al canal de debian-es
<seraf> me pase
<seraf> pero nadie contesta
<seraf> por eso vine aqui
<blackcisne> perdon... pero... ¿por qué usas debian y no ubuntu?
<dabor> blackcisne, y porque no?
<blackcisne> no.. es que yo a lo primero también intenté usar debian y tenía tantos problemas que por comodidad uso ubuntu... y paso de problemas
<blackcisne> claro que si se usa debian por deporte...
<cousteau> no sé, aquí viene gente de debian y backtrack pidiendo soporte, y cuando explicamos que no puede ser se lo toman fatal
<dabor> blackcisne, no es por deporte, a mi me resulta mas estable lejos
<cousteau> blackcisne, pues supongo que según lo avanzado que sea lo que quieres hacer, te valdrá ubuntu o no
<blackcisne> bueno... yo lo que hago es escuchar música, leer el correo electrónico y algo de banca electrónica.. total... cosas de aficionado...
<blackcisne> de momento no he lanzado un cohete a la luna
<cousteau> por eso, si lo que hicieses fuera instalar servidores, compilar kernels y demás, pues a lo mejor preferías otra cosa
<blackcisne> pues sí.. os entiendo por usar debian
<dabor> blackcisne, yo lo tengo en mi notebook
<cousteau> (conste que yo uso ubuntu)
<blackcisne> el servidor de debian?
<dabor> blackcisne, no, nada de servidor.
<dabor> solo desktop
<eliezer> se podra instalar aplicaciones 32bits en 64 ?
<dabor> eliezer, se podria pero no es necesario. Que aplicación es?
<eliezer> bueno no esta en sypnatic,c llama HypperVideoConverter
<blackcisne> dabor... era con un poco de ironía... respeto a todas las linux distros... cada cual debe usar la que mejor se adapte a cada uno... eso se llama libertad...
<cousteau> eliezer, es código abierto? se puede compilar...
<cousteau> además, está WinFF y cosas por el estilo
<blackcisne> sí... winff es muy bueno... yo lo uso
<Thedemon007> eliezer http://sourceforge.net/projects/hypervideoconve/
<blackcisne> genial!!!
<Thedemon007> lo descargas con el comando wget http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/hypervideoconve/hypervideoconve/hypervc-0.4.1/hypervc-0.4.1-src.tar.bz2
<mimecar> eliezer: tendrás que instalar las librerias de 32 bits que necesite el programa
<dabor> eliezer, ffmpeg desde una consola te resuelve el problema
<dabor> eliezer, al parecer es solo un front end para ffmpeg
<eliezer> tenho lib 32 y lib 64 a eso te refieres mimecar
<eliezer> yo tengo el paquete pero es un deb
<blackcisne> entonces le podría venir bien usar el winff que es otro front end de ffmpeg
<cousteau> Thedemon007, seguro que se puede descargar con algo que no sea wget, tipo cvs|svn|git|hg|bzr
<mimecar> eliezer: tienes instaladas las librerías que necesita el programa?
<cousteau> usa winff, que está en repos y por lo visto es fácil...
<blackcisne> sí... si lo uso yo.. lo puede usar hasta un niño...
<Thedemon007> cousteau porque lo dices? mm no se si se pordra descargar con otra cosa
<blackcisne> si... se puede entrar directamente en sourceforge.net y navegar por los menús que son muy bonitos hasta descargar el paquete
<blackcisne> vale amigos... todo muy instructivo.. .como siempre merece la pena chatear con vosotros, la comunidad libre... un saludo en libertad....
<blackcisne> hasta pronto...
<cousteau> ...con CVS
<cousteau> Thedemon007, lo que viene aquí: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hypervideoconve/develop
<eliezer> dabor :) wff creo que me va funcionar bien
<cousteau> así te puedes bajar el código sin comprimir directamente
<cousteau> (puaj, pascal)
<seraf> ubuntu mola
<seraf> m lo voy a instalar en el portatil
<mimecar> seraf: haz un backup de tus datos antes
<eliezer> Thedemon007 :) como instalo el bz2 de la pagina que me referistes ?
<seraf> alguien sabe si se puede cambiar la pantalla de acceso en ubuntu?
<seraf> con los tema de gnomeloock
<mimecar> sin modificar archivos del sistema no
<Thedemon007> mm eliezer me imagino que lo descomprimes y luego tienes que compilarlo
<mimecar> seraf: no puedes usar esos temas
<seraf> no se por que lo cambiaron
<seraf> las pantallas de entrada de ubuntu son mas feas
<eliezer> Thedemon007 :) alguna pagina de referencia de como hacerlo ?
<mimecar> los programas tienen que evolucionar
<seraf> en squeeze han echo lo mismo
<katarcis> que hicieron en squeeze ?
<katarcis> seraf,
<cousteau> eliezer, pasa de eso e instálate el winff
<eliezer> a mi en lo personal me gusta mas la pantalla del ubuntu 9.4 de comienzo
<seraf> no se puede cambiar la pantalla de acceso
<seraf> con los tema de gnomelook
<katarcis> aamm
<mimecar> seraf: cualquier gnome que sea superior a 2.20 no puede usar los temas
<katarcis> no se. no eh mirado
<seraf> es una tonteria pero bueno
<mimecar> si quieres personalizar el login, usa KDM
<seraf> una lastima
<tucho> hola. alguien me puede ayudar a usar mi correo electrónico a traves de Evolution?
<mimecar> tucho: ¿ya tienes todos los datos de pop3 y smtp?
<katarcis> tucho, que pasa
<tucho> no.
<tucho> como los consigo?
<eliezer> cousteau :) ya tengo el winff,pero quiero el mio que lo entiendo mas,,creo que no habra ningun problema con eso,que me ayude el que pueda,,,grasias por tu ayuda amigo
<cousteau> imap > pop3
<mimecar> busca los datos en el proveedor de correo
<tucho> estoy en gmail.
<cousteau> eliezer, es lo que haría yo... pero si quieres compilarlo nada te lo impide
<cousteau> (salvo quizá el hecho de que no sepas... pero siempre hay una primera vez)
<mimecar> busca los datos en google
<katarcis> tucho, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=es&answer=13287
<cousteau> tucho, yo prefiero imap a pop3 porque así los correos se quedan en el servidor; con pop3 se descargan y se borran, y ocupan espacio en disco
<eliezer> cousteau :) el hyper video converter tiene pas opciones es lo que pasa,y lo he usado tanto tiempo en 32bits que me quedo con el,,disculpa si fui muy grosero y te falte el respeto,,,pero segui tu sugerencia y tengo el programa en caso de que no pueda usar el de mi preferencia
<mimecar> cousteau: se borran si quieres
<cousteau> eliezer, no, qué va :) quiero decir que es más fácil instalar lo que ya está compilado, y que yo en tu lugar instalaría winff
<eliezer> sugerencia= thunderbird tiene configuraciones para eso y preconfigura las cuentas de correo
<DavidReza> alguien me puede recomendar algún buen screensaver?
<mimecar> DavidReza: instala el paquete de salvapantallas y pruebalos
<DavidReza> mimecar,  ya he probado esos, y no me agradaron, de hecho los acabo de desinstalar
<mimecar> yo tengo ascii aquarium
<mimecar> pero es para kde
<DavidReza> lo que pasa es que vi que un chavo tiene un muy padre que es como de rayos gamma
<DavidReza> como si tuviera una bola de esas de cristal que dentro tienen rayitos, pero en este caso no había bola de cristal, eran los rayos que salían del centro
<mimecar> http://www.reallyslick.com/
<mimecar> en kde están, en gnome no los he visto
<DavidReza> ese de ascii aquarium tmbn lo tenía yo aquí en Ubuntu con el paquete que instalé
<cousteau> mimecar, para kde?? con ese nombre imaginaba que sería para tty
<DavidReza> era más parecido a éste que a los de tu enlace mimecar http://www.serenux.com/~hyrax/snaps/DualScreenSaver.jpg
<cousteau> (si hay glMatrix para TTY, no sé por qué no iba a haber...)
 * xoan buenas
<tucho> hola amigos.
<tucho> ya configure mi cuenta de correo de gmail. en el programa thunderbird.
<tucho> ahora quisiera esta aplicacion disfrutarla en español.
<tucho> como hago?
<fosco_> thunderbird-locale-es-es <- instala este paquete
<tucho> ok
<tucho> nada. sigue en ingles.
<tucho> fosco, hice el comando sudo aptitude install (y lo que me diste)
<mimecar> tucho: ¿tienes gnome en castellano?
<tucho> claro
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado thunderbird?
<tucho> si.
<mimecar> en extensiones ¿te sale el idioma español?
<tucho> puede ser que no lo hizo correctamente, porque lo tenia abierto.
<tucho> lo que dijo la terminal. es que hubo problemas con la resolucion de la pagina de ubuntu
<mimecar> "la resolución" es que no encuentra el archivo que descargar?
<tucho> si.
<tucho> me confirman que comando usar. por favor.
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-es-es
<mimecar> si no encuentra el archivo no has instalado nada
<tucho> listo.
<tucho> ya esta.
<tucho> era porque estaba abierto el programa
<tucho> gracias fosco y mimecar.
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<Thedemon007> Hola rommel_
<rommel_> epa mi amigo como estas
<Thedemon007> bien gracias y tu?
<rommel_> ch thedemon no me handa el programa de aller
<rommel_> ak triste pues ya me lei dos tutoriales pero estan en condtruccuin los mismos
<rommel_> y no puedo hacer correr ninguna pista de audio
<rommel_> es mas creo q solo sireve para emitir uns ardio via initernet mas no se si se pueda solo como uso domestico o profesional pero sin imitir radio
<Thedemon007> Mmm intenta con algun programa de windows y lo corres con wine
<rommel_> de me apaga cuando despues de unnos segundos inrento usarla se me pone gris
<rommel_> si eso lo hise ya con el virtual dj y la vedad q es muy lento pero en fin
<fosco_> rommel_, intenta escribir bien
<rommel_> desime si noencuentro un buen tuto,como hago para desistalar el paquete cpor completo?
<rommel_> seguie buscando si llegas a saber de algo me avisas porfavor
<Thedemon007> mm tienes que hacer el comando cd asia la carpeta donde esta la fuente
<Thedemon007> y luego sudo make unistall como hiciste la otravez rommel_
<rommel_> y de ahi ?
<rommel_> ok gracias ,si no encuentro algun tutorial que me pueda ayudar lo tendre q eliminar y buscar otro mixer para no tener q recurrir a windows
<rommel_> bueno thedemon estamos en contacto.gracias por toda la ayuda brindada ayer ,la verdad q estuvimos hasta tarde
<Thedemon007> dale romel_ de nada
<rommel_> y lo pude hacer co tu gran ayuda,vendicion
<rommel_> hay nos vemos entonces
<Xago> hola muchachos....quién me indica cómo activo el servicio RDP en ubuntu 10.10?
<mimecar> Xago: rpd?
<Xago> remote desktop ;)
<mimecar> ¿ya has iniciado el servidor RPD?
<Xago> uuuffff....debería instalarlo entonces?
<mimecar> para poder acceder a un escritorio remoto tienes que tener algún tipo de servidor
<julian_> hola
<julian_> hey alguien esta?
<julian_> es que tengo un problemita alguine?
<Thedemon007> Julian_ hola
<julian_> hola
<julian_> bueno la cosa es la siguiente
<julian_> es que tengo u problema con un disco duro externo, le pase el scandisk y me decia que la carpeta de la cual necesito los archivos tiene un error  no reconocible, y es que mientras estaba cortando y pegando los archivos a una pc tuve un error y los archivos se desaparecieron, entonces no se que hacer.
<julian_> y e intentado con photorec y me recupera los archivos que e borrado
<julian_> mas no esos
<julian_> tons.. algiuen tiene idea
<mimecar> los datos que no se han copiado no los puedes recuperar
<fosco_> si photorec no puede recuperarlos poco más puedes hacer
<julian_> mimecar a que te refieres?
<mimecar> copiastes datos al disco externo
<mimecar> y te aparecen errores al leerlos del disco externo
<mimecar> si al pasar scandisk no recuperas las cadenas "perdidas" no puedes hacer nada
<Xago> mimecar, listo socio ;) instalé "xrdp" y ya pude conectarme a la máquina remotamente ;)
<julian_> ni si queire me aparecen los archivos en el disco externo
<julian_> mmmm
<julian_> enserio
<mimecar> si no se han llegado a copiar no aparecerán
<julian_> es uqe he leido que tal ves prodrai con e2fsck
<julian_> que en ocaciones los disco duros externos tiene problemas con los superbloques
<mimecar> como quieras
<julian_> y qeu se puede recupara la info si se reparan los superbloques
<julian_> pero lo curioso es que los qeu se supone que alcanzaron a pegar tampoco aparecen
<julian_> ni en la pc de destino ni en el disco duro
<julian_> se perdieton todos los archivos de esa carpeta
<julian_> y era mas de 2 gigas
<julian_> de una sola
<julian_> y solo feu esa parte
<Reisilver> julian , buenas tardes
<julian_> que eran los ultimos archivos qeu habia copiado al disco externo
<Reisilver> tu disco duro externo es nuevo?
<julian_> hola buenas tardes...
<julian_> lo tengo desde el 2009
<julian_> como desde julio del 2009
<Reisilver> cuantos años de garantía te dieron?¿
<mimecar> julian_: utiliza alguna herramienta de recuperación de datos bajo windows
<julian_> huy la verdad nose, es que fue un regalo de\ EEUU
<julian_> yo soy de colombia
<julian_> tons ni idea
<julian_> pero la gratia cubre esas cosas?
<julian_> o por que preguntas?
<Reisilver> tenías esos problemas antes, se te ha caído alguna vez o quizá mientras copiabas datos se fue la luz a mitad de trabajo de copiar?¿
<mimecar> julian_: la garantía no te lo cubrirá
<julian_> preguntare eso
<mimecar> julian_: escribe frases más largas
<Reisilver> pues depende cómo se ve el disco aparenta ser nuevo?¿
<mimecar> la garantía te da ifual, no te permitirá recuperar los datos perdidos
<julian_> ok, intentare haberiguar eso de la grantia, porque tanto las herramientas de linux como las de windows, y me dice que tienen un error irreconocible
<mimecar> igual
<julian_> si tienes razon, y los datos son los que necesito
<mimecar> pasale un test de superficie
<mimecar> serán varias horas
<julian_> perosi ayer estube todo el dia en eso, y me decia eso, aa por sierto tengo un imagen de lo que me decia desde windows despues de hacer eso
<Reisilver> pero al menos que te den uno nuevo para seguir trabajando o sí gustas quedate con el disco de recuerdo y apuesta por otra marca mejor
<julian_> pues la marca es toshiba jeje, me salio con problemas al parecer
<julian_> no se si ves la imagen y lo que me dice puede servir de algo, tal ves yo ignoro algo qe  dice, o entiendo mal
<Reisilver> no es que quiera desanimarte pero espera
<Reisilver> lo has llevado a un servicio técnico
<Reisilver> mira lo discos sata le recuperan la info cambiando la tarjeta o los platos los técnicos tienen sus mañas
<julian_> servicio tecnico????...
<Reisilver> pero cobrar bien por ese trabajo
<mimecar> julian_: tus datos son lo suficientemente importantes para pagar mucho dinero?
<Reisilver> bueno en mi país he visto gente hacer eso pero satas e ides
<Reisilver> no me gane con un disco externo
<julian_> si los datos lo valen.....
<julian_> es que son datos del trabajo de suma importancia , para la zona donde vivo...
<Reisilver> pues amigo es hora de ir al sotorpe técnico digo servicio técnico
 * mimecar se ahorra el comentario de los datos importantes...
<carnau> como dice un amigo mío: "Si no sabes, contrata un profesional"
<mimecar> julian_: busca ese tipo te soporte por tu zona
<julian_> jeje, bueno creo que esa es la razon por la que deje  de usar ubuntu, pero bueno pues si no hay mas opcion
<mimecar> pero será caro y estarás varios días sin el disco
<Reisilver> julian no quiero meter leña al fuego pero ahora has aprendido una importante lección no debes confiar en un disco duro sea externo o nop debes tener varios backups
<julian_> ok no hay problema, muchas gracias por su colaboracion
<mimecar> julian_: ese mismo error te puede pasar con windows
<julian_> seguire intentando, o de lo contrario lo llevare a servicio tecnico
<julian_> sisi, que pena, hay quise escribir windows
<mimecar> julian_: haz un clon del disco duro
<Reisilver> ok
<mimecar> o tus pruebas de reparación harán que no se puedan recuperar los datos
<julian_> si esoya lo hize
<mimecar> tienes un clon bien guardado en otro disco duro?
<julian_> si en 3 discos duros y en la red jejeje
<mimecar> así es como tendrías que haber tenido esos datos tan importantes
<julian_> bueno muy amable todos, si ya aprendi la leccion, ejejje, bueno gracias de nuevo pro su teimpo
<Reisilver> de nada viejo regresa cuando quieras te queremos como usuario
<Reisilver> que seas uno más de la comunidad
<julian_> si esa es la idea...
<julian_> tambien estare aqui por si puede servir de ayudaXD
<Reisilver> XD
 * alexneb saluda
<NeoRanger> Wenas tardes!!
<Reisilver> holas
<julian_> buenas
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar? estoy tratando de instalar un paquete desde su código, pero al hacer ./configure, me marca lo siguiente:  checking for Wand... configure: error: Package requirements (Wand >= 6.4) were not met:
<DavidReza> No package 'Wand' found
<DavidReza> Y no he podido encontrar ese paquete
<precubcr> perdonad, k hago para poder usar crark ?
<precubcr> me dice k falta no se k libreria de cuda
<Thedemon007> DavidReza que ubuntu tienes?
<DavidReza> 10.10, pero ya lo resolví
<DavidReza> ahora tengo otro error: configure: error: GL library was not found
<Thedemon007> DavidReza as este comando sudo apt-get install glee-dev
<Thedemon007> creo que esa es la libreria que falta
<Thedemon007> he intentalo de nuevo a ver
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  lo mismo
<Thedemon007> mm si quieres las deistalas con sudo apt-get remove glee-dev
<blackcisne> Thedemon007 ¿como diste con esa solución?
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install libglade2-dev
<Thedemon007> intenta con esa otra libreria
<blackcisne> y eso?
<Thedemon007> blackcisne busque en packages.ubuntu.com gl
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  parece ser un problema con los enlaces simbólicos dentro de
<DavidReza> 7usr/lib
<DavidReza> /usr/lib*
<Thedemon007> DavidReza intenta con este comando: sudo apt-get install libglade2-dev
<DavidReza> pporque tengo ya varios paquetes instalados de  eso
<DavidReza> de cualquiero forma intentaré con el paquete que me sugieres
<Thedemon007> Mmm si
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  sigue con lo mismo
<blackcisne> y no sería el paquete glew-utils?
<Thedemon007> mmla wnd era libmagickwand-dev
<blackcisne> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libs/
<blackcisne> porque estamos hablando de la OpenGL no?
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  sí, con ese libmagickwand-dev arreglé lo de Wand
<Thedemon007> DavidReza paste el archivo config.log aver debe de estar dentro de la carpeta de la fuente del programa
<DavidReza> saben cómo puedo corregir un enlace simbólco?
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  http://pastebin.com/Fx9HuYft
<blackcisne> yo lo borro con sudo erase <nombre> y luego lo vuelvo a crear... pero claro, así no debe hacerse... no?
<dabor> erase?
<Thedemon007> DavidReza instalate la libreria gawk
<Thedemon007> tambien lapide no creo que solucione el problema pero bueno tambien pide esa libreria
<DavidReza> ok
<blackcisne> vale... no era erase... era sudo rm <enlace> jejeje... es que hace mucho que no borro... glup...
<DavidReza> haha
<DavidReza> básicamente creo que el problema es el mismo que éste
<DavidReza> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1294926/why-the-configure-reports-no-gl-library-found-when-build-rss-glx-project
<DavidReza> ah, ni siquiera había visto que se habla del mismo paquee
<Thedemon007> DavidReza instala este paquete a ver sudo apt-get install rss-glx
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  pues ya se está instalando
<blackcisne> entonces no se trata de instalar paquetes si no de hacer el enlace adecuado?
<DavidReza> blackcisne,  así parece
<Thedemon007> mm haber y estas libreriar : sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<blackcisne> ah...
<DavidReza> las tengo instaladas Thedemon007, y de hehco el enlace de libGL.so dice que no encuentra "mesa/libGL.so"
<Thedemon007> Mmm entonces hay esta el problema
<Thedemon007> y ya la intentaste reinstalas?
<DavidReza> no
<DavidReza> cómo las reinstalo?
<blackcisne> y si pruebas a buscarlo con "whereis libGL.so"?
<Thedemon007> desistalalo y vuelve a instalar si no prueba con lo que dice black aver
<DavidReza> whereis libGL.so: libGL: /usr/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib/libGL.la
<DavidReza> pero de hecho ya instale todo como me dijiste Thedemon007, de cualquier forma intentaré reinstalar a ver si se arregla
<blackcisne> y escribir en el fuente la direccion correcta a libGL.so es muy complicado?
<Thedemon007> mm DavidReza desistalalo con el synaptic
<Thedemon007> y la vuelves a instarlar con el mismo
<Thedemon007> solo las libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<DavidReza> ah ok
<DavidReza> porque me estaba saliendo esto
<DavidReza> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356910/
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  si desisntalo libgl1-mesa-glx se me desisntalan cerca de 20 aplicaciones
<DavidReza> incluyendo salvapantallas, compiz, audacity, mixxx, algo de firefox
<DavidReza> si desde Synaptic uso la opción reinstalar, no le pasa nada a mis programas?
<blackcisne> aqui explica como reparar paquetes rotos: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/142941
<blackcisne> sudo aptitude clean
<DavidReza> listo
<DavidReza> ya no marca error
<DavidReza> y parece que el enlace simbólico ya funciona
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-12
 * talueses Saludos!
<Pierrot> Hola todos de nuevo
<Like> helped La ST ??
<Like> lswh
<Like> lshw
<Like> hardware listener
<Like> common
<Like> for wifi networks
<Like> -h as root
<Like> helped la ST
<Like> mount point sudo mount frist ls /dev/ is it recognited
<Like> mount /dev/sdb or somting and / mount point if you are on fat use dfat
<Like> helpedd la ST
<Like> nice tip desde la consola para ver imaggenes caca-utils comando caca-view
<Like> mp3blasster para mp3 desde cconsola
<Like> helped la ST ??
<Like> compiz  will be  defoult on 10-4
<Like> y despues
<Like> no remover dmlightt o te va  a remover ubuntu  desktop
<Like> helped la st
<Like> si tu utilizaas una version vieja del kernel puedes actualizar tus nodos comprendiendo el numero de kernel que puedas instalar 86# para mi
<Like> helped la st??
<fosco_> de qué hablas?
<Like> de todo un poco fosco
<Like> i 686 fosco
<fosco_> pues no se entiende nada
<Like> si se entiende
<fosco_> ok
<Like> yo lo entiendo
<Like> estoy intentando alludar nada mass
<Like> nesesitas pasar fileros desde consola por modem utiliza rx sudo apt-get install z...
<Like> para hablar dessdde tty sudo apt-get install talk talkd
<Like> helped la ST
<Like> repositorios medibuntu
<Like> mencoder alsa pulseaudio
<Like> hot-babe
<Like> etc
<Like> etc
<Like> bye
<fosco_> debo haberme perdido una parte de la conversación porque yo no he entendido nada :-)
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> que problema teneis??
<fzeta> VENGA PERLAS!! buenos días;-)
 * xoan buenas
<tony1> hola: Quiero abrir un archivo en ubuntu 11.10.  -->Abrir con otra aplicacion  -->Mostrar otras aplicaciones..   No aparece la aplicación en la lista. ¿Como puedo incluirla para poder seleccconarla?
<fosco_> con que aplicacion quieres abrirlo?
<fzeta> o que clase de archivo es?
<fzeta> tony1!! espabila... xD
<tony1> con blender que no está instalado, solo descomprimido en una carpeta
<fosco_> donde te sale la lista de aplicaciones hay un sitio donde puedes poner un comando personalizado
<fosco_> ahi pon la ruta completa del binario de blender
<tony1> gracia fosco_, voy a ver
<fosco_> por ejemplo /home/tony1/blender/bin/blender o la ruta que sea
<tony1> fosco_: en el dash no veo la forma de hacerlo
<fosco_> en el dash no, se hace desde el gestor de archivos
<tony1> fosco_: disculpa, no veo el gestor de archivos
<jmanuel_cool> muy buenos días por la mañana
<tony1> fosco_:  he instalado main menu y he conseguido poner el acceso directo que ahora sale en el dash pero no sale en la lista de programas a elegir para que el archivo se me abra a un doble click
<tony1> fosco_:  tengo que irme ahora, dejo esto encendido por si podeis poner la respuesta, gracias
<elfo> hola buenas! quiero instalar virtualbox en ubuntu 11.10 alguien me puede guiar en los pasos a seguir?
<elfo> he descargado este archivo ,no se si sera suficiente o tenga que instalar algo mas...
<elfo> virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<muscat> Es mejor instalarlo desde los repositorios, y mejor aun, instalar primero Ubuntu Tweak y buscarlo allí. Hay dos VB: el de software libre llamado OSE, y el propietario. El OSE no tiene USB, para intercambiar archivos tienes que hacerlo a través del disco duro. Depende de lo que quieras hacer con tu virtualizacion.
<elfo> queria probar sistemas diferentes
<muscat> Me parece que el que bajaste es el propietario.
<elfo> lo baje desde aqui:
<elfo> http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.6/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<elfo> ya que mi sistema es 64 bt
<muscat> Si, para eso lo usamos todos, para versiones nuevas e inestables de Ubuntu u otras distros, yo tengo un Win XP, un Win 3.1 y un DOS y varias distros y versiones de Ubuntu como la beta 1 de la 12.04
<muscat> Da igual, también te funcionaran de 32 bits
<elfo> aha
<muscat> Es como una probeta de laboratorio donde puedes meter cualquier porquería que no te compromete tu sistema principal
<elfo> ok
<elfo> entonces mejor este el propietario? ya que tendria mas opciones
<elfo> muscat sabrias decirme si puedo ingresar a otra maquina desde virtualbox?
<elfo> tengo una maquina con un windows 7 podria emularla ..y al mismo tiempo cambiar cosas desde esta maquina?
<elfo> supongo que si se puede hacer.. tendria que instalar algun otro programa verdad?
<jmanuel_cool> muscat, elfo yo uso qemu, me acostumbré mas a este y lo veo mas sencillo para muchas cosas, el problema que pueden ver algunos es que carece de GUI y es por consola, la ventaja es que se puede crear un script para lanzar una máquina determinada
<elfo> gracias jmanuel_cool le hechare un vistazo en cuanto pueda..
<elfo> es algo parecido al metasploit quizas?...
<jmanuel_cool> elfo, qemu es otra herramienta de virtualización, puedes emular incluso arquitecturas ARM
<elfo> que me dices de combinar metasploit con virtualbox? funcionaria?..
<elfo> merci jmanuel_cool
<jmanuel_cool> elfo, en realidad no te sabría aportar nada util
<elfo> veras dispongo de algunas maquinas varias de ellas estan en otros domicilios seria posible hacer una intrusion con algo de lo mencionado anteriormente..
<elfo> en el sofware de ubuntu tambien vienen dos versiones de virtualbox a descargar...
<jmanuel_cool> elfo, repito, yo no te sabría decir con exactitud, puesto que sólo me limito a instalar con qemu, nunca he intentado lo que dices
<elfo> ok
<muscat> elfo yo uso el OSE
<elfo> me podrian decir porque desaparecen los botones de maximizar ,minimizar de xchat?
<muscat> Yo uso LogMeIny VNC, para entrar en m
<elfo> cuando reinicio salen esas opciones pero al rato desaparecen...
<muscat> aquinas Ubuntu, ddclient, dyndns, etc. Asi mantengo a distancia máquinas con dual boot win xp/ubuntu
<elfo> gracias muscat
<elfo> y puedes controlar totalmente esas maquinas?
<jmanuel_cool> elfo ¿usas compiz?
<elfo> si,bueno no lo uso pero esta instalado
<jmanuel_cool> elfo, es que podría tener algo que ver con la desaparición de los botones
<elfo> si lo se
<elfo> pero lo que no entiendo es porque aparecen y despues desaparecen ...
<elfo> de modo que desaparece el marco de las ventanas y nisiquiera puedo arrastrarlas...
<elfo> pero lo curioso es que solo le pasa a los marcos de ventana en xchat...
<jmanuel_cool> elfo es extraño
<elfo> si.. la verdad
<elfo> si ahora abro cualquier navegador de los que tengo .. aparecen con sus respectivos botones maximizar ,minimizar...ç
<elfo> no se en que momento dsaparecen y porque...
<muscat> elfo si, las actualizo, corrijo errores, las apago, desde mi MacBook, iPad o iPhone
<muscat> El iPhone es incomodo por la pantalla pequeña, pero sirve para chequear que ande todo bien
<elfo> si cierto..
<muscat> Mi MacBook tiene Ubuntu 11.04
<elfo> bueno el sistema que tenga tu macbook sera lo de menos no..
<muscat> El xchat me funciona perfectamente, ahora estoy con el iPad y un teclado bluetooth, uso LimeChat, muy bueno y cómodo
<elfo> ahm
<muscat> Si, Logmein y RealVNC funcionan muy bien en MacOSX también, tengo el Lion.
<muscat> Mi MacBook es dual boot con rEFI: Lion/Ubuntu 11.04
<muscat> El VNC está muy mejorado desde hace unos meses, la versión para iPad es muy práctica y completa.
<muscat> Antes tenia una torre en casa y salía con la portátil, ahora es la portátil la que queda en casa y salgo con la tablet. La torre quedó sin uso en un rincón.
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer para cambiar un archivo de solo lectura a lectura y escritura cuando no me deja cambiarlo en permisos?
<edwarent> pandote, que tal estas para utilizar la consola
<pandote> bien
<pandote> que comandos necesito?
<edwarent> pandote, el chmod
<pandote> lo pruebo
<edwarent> pandote, dale le das chmod 2+4 que es lectura y escritura
<edwarent> pandote, uso: chmod 2+4 nombre_archivo
<pandote> 2+4?
<pandote> no me lo acepta
<edwarent> pandote, espera entonces busco las combianacione3s de letras
<edwarent> pandote, ya
<edwarent> pandote, usa chmod rw
<edwarent> pandote, r es de read y w de write
<pandote> orden no encontrada :S
<pandote> chmodrw /media/NUEVO/mpegav/avseq01.dat
<pandote> asi lo puse esta bien?
<edwarent> pandote, entra a la ubicacion
<edwarent> pandote, del archivo
<pandote> SI
<pandote> lugar:/media/NUEVO/mpegav
<edwarent> pandote, le das chmod -rw el_nombre_archivo
<pandote> bien
<pandote> :D
<pandote> gracias
<edwarent> np
 * jmanuel_cool is away: almorzando
<Deckon> buenas
<CatalanGuy> hi Deckon
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, o/
<CatalanGuy> ?
<Crashbit> CatalanGuy: \o
<CatalanGuy> :-?
<CatalanGuy> alguna novedad en 12.04?
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, trae mejoras en unity, ni idea si algo mas
<fosco__> CatalanGuy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> gracis fosco_
<defendor> quiero comunicar un grave riesgo para los que usan firefox en ubuntu y es su tardanza en ofrecer las actualizaciones de su navegador principal a diferencia del ff  en windows cuya actualizacion es inmediata en ubuntu puede tardar en actualizarse el ff entre 3 y 6 dias
<CatalanGuy> gracias defendor
<Deckon> defendor, siempre puedes usar el firefox.deb de la pagina de firefox
<CatalanGuy> yo uso chrome pero gracias
<CatalanGuy> (offtopic: google ya sabe más de mi que yo mismo)
<defendor> Deckon si pero ese ff en deb  hay que actualizarlo manualmente
<Deckon> se, creo que no es un deb, creo que es un .run, pero se entiende mi punto...
<fosco__> y eso es un "grave riesgo"? :-?
<Deckon> seguridad es directamente proporcional a la paranoia del usuario
<defendor> resulta que yo tengo el ff de windows funcionando con wine y me harta comprobar como este recibe de inmediato las actualizaciones urgentes de seguridad mientras el ff en ubuntu se posterga dias para ser actualizado desde los repos
<Deckon> defendor, bueno, si no recuerdo mal firefox en windows y linux nunca han ido e la par en actualizaciones
<Deckon> *a la
<defendor> se suponia que linux le daba mas prioridad a las actualizaciones de seguridad que windows
<fosco__> firefox no es linux
<defendor> no solo es el navegador oficial de ubuntu
<defendor> te parece poco
<fosco__> es el que lleva por defecto
<fosco__> no es oficial
<Deckon> +1
<fosco__> y la verdad q una actualizacion tarde 3 o 4 dias me parece insignificante
<defendor> ubuntu no tiene ningun navegador oficial?
<Deckon> gnome tiene el navegador oficil galeon
<defendor> galeon tiene todavia soporte?
<mimecar> Deckon: es epiphany me parece
<Deckon> bueno algo asi es
<fosco__> de todas maneras llámale "oficial" o llámale "por defecto", que tarde unos días más en un sistema que en otro me parece irrelevante
<fosco__> cuantas personas conoces que hayan tenido problemas reales por un fallo de seguridad en firefox?
<CatalanGuy> dejaros de oficial o por defecto y mirad el % de gente que utiliza chrome
<CatalanGuy> ya es el 1o
<CatalanGuy> como lo fue iexplorer en su dia
<defendor> los hackers creo que no opinaria eso ellos esta al orden del dia  o al corriente en esas cuestiones
<fosco__> cuando en una conversación sale la palabra "hacker" es que ha llegado el momento de retirarse :)
<mimecar> defendor: firefox tiene protecciones con las extensiones
<mimecar> usalas si te perocupa tanto
<Deckon> defendor, pero que hacker va a querer explotar las vulnerabilidades de tu navegador para robar tu pr0n?
<defendor> desde cunado escribir hacker es tabu?
<defendor> que es eso del pr0n?
<Deckon> porn
<hashashin> nas
<defendor> yo no tengo pr0n tengo arte en mi computer
<Deckon> vamos mi expresion era un decir, que un hacker te quiera a ti atacar como usuario es astronomico, es mas probable que tu te cargues tu sistema a que lo haga un hacker
<defendor> entonces para que recirbir acctualizaciones para el ff mejor que no se molesten
<defendor> si no son vitales o necesarias
<mimecar> defendor: descarga firefox de su web
<mimecar> y tendrás las actualizaciones más pronto (sin haber sido testeadas en ubuntu)
<Deckon> defendor, eso no signifique que no interesen las actualisaciones de seguridad pero no significa que por que no tienes una actualizacion durante 3 dias ya tu sistema es vulnerable
<defendor> si descargo el bin de ff este no se integra del todo con ubuntu por ejemplo selecciono un enlace y me abrira con el ff de los repos y no con el bin
<Deckon> defendor, si tanto te preocupa tu seguridad por firefox seria mejor que te pasaras a debian estable, hay te aseguro que jamas tendras que preocuparte por cosas asi
<mimecar> si lo configuras se abre el bin
<Deckon> +1
<mimecar> pero no quieras que saquen una actualización y se integre perfectamente
<mimecar> sin estar probada en ubuntu
<defendor> en windows no pasan esas cosas o es que son mas agiles y rapidos que ubuntu
<Deckon> defendor, no, es que linux no es un sistema tan debil
<mimecar> integración en windows: barra de estado, abrir enlaces
<mimecar> usa extensiónes que den seguridad
<mimecar> y no te afectará aunque ejecutes un exploit
<defendor> puse el bin de ff en la carpeta opt y este no me actualiza de manera directa
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> si lo metes en una carpeta de sistema no tiene permisos para actualizare
<mimecar> actualizarse
<defendor> y si uso el bin me desajusta la configuracion del ff de los repos
<Deckon> defendor, son el mismo firefox, ubuntu no parchea de ninguna forma firefox
<mimecar> si lo pones en tu carpeta de usuario no
<defendor> a mi me consta que si uso el bin de ff  al ejecutar el ff de los repos y viceversa se alterara la configuracion de ambos solo con un ff portable evitaria ese problema
<mimecar> no puedes poner el firefox que descargas en las rutas del sistema
<defendor> o creando un nuevo perfil de usuario para ff
<mimecar> tampoco
<mimecar> sólo en tu home
<defendor> estoy con que si que interfiere o interactua el bin fe ff desde la carpeta de usuario con el ff de los repos al usar indistintamente ambos
<mimecar> en los datos del usuario existe esa posibilidad
<mimecar> si usas versiones diferentes de firefox
<buenaventura> cómo se va a modificar la configuración? no se modifica nada, a nivel usuario..... en todo caso, algún plugin incompatble si usas versiones muy distintas
<mimecar> buenaventura: existe la posibilidad
<mimecar> que no sea probable es una cosa diferente
<buenaventura> creas un usuario para usar el firefox-bin y su -c, si no quieres arriesgarte
<defendor> ahi esta el problema tengo un ff de los repos que tarda  dias en actualizarse y otro bin que esta actualizado pulso un enlace de alguna aplicacion de ubuntu y este me abre el ff de los repos en vez del ff bin y me altera la config de los ff
<mimecar> defendor: usa extensiones que te mejoren la seguridad
<buenaventura> obviamente, porque el firefox-bin no lo tienes en $PATH
<Deckon> defendor, desinstala el firefox de ubuntu
<buenaventura> cuál es el sentido de mantener ambos?
<Deckon> la variedad XD
<buenaventura> variedad es usar midori, epiphany y firefox
<buenaventura> no diferentes versiones de un mismo navegador
<Deckon> si si a uno le punes un tema y al otro otro tema XD
<Deckon> *pones
<defendor> no se que problemas podria acarrearme el desinstalar ff de los repos y tampoco quiero acabar perdiendo el contenido o la configuracion del ff al intentarlo
<buenaventura> ningún problema, sólo no tendrás el ff instaladpo
<Deckon> que no ya habia la posibilidad de sincronizar la configuracion de firefox con una cuenta?
<buenaventura> la configuración del firefox se guarda en ~/.mozilla
<buenaventura> eso no lo toca apt
<defendor> en windows con los portables ese problema no se da aparte de que en windows todos los navegadores se actualizan al momento
<buenaventura> y si usas windows?
<Deckon> defendor, quieres que firefox se actualice al momento inclusive antes que en windows?..usa arch o gento
<Deckon> *gentoo
<defendor> ya tengo el ff de windows ejecutandolo desde wine con todo lo que puedes tener el ff nativo de windows
<buenaventura> ff con wine? qué deformidad
<buenaventura> si el nativo anda de maravillas
<buenaventura> sí que tienes imaginación
<defendor> si es una abominacion pero el experimento da resultado
<buenaventura> no sé qué resultados puede llegar a dar...
<defendor> hay paginas que solo aceptan el flash player de windows para abrirlas y con el ff de wine resulta
<mimecar> defendor: si usas wine los programas maliciosos de windows te pueden afectar
<defendor> al kernel de linux y a sus aplicaciones no lo creo
<mimecar> a tus datos si
<defendor> todos los datos comprometidos los tengo retenidos en  mi mente y a veces me cuesta recordarlos
<Deckon> contraseñas, cuentas, navegacion, ese tipo de datos
<defendor> ok ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> y si compartes tu home con wine, todos tus datos
<Deckon> sorprendente, ya le veia preguntar sobre un antivirus con wine para ese firefox
<buenaventura> ufff, flash player.... ¿sabés lo que te dice gentoo al querer instalar el flash player?
<buenaventura> http://pastebin.com/HmVBFYLz
<Deckon> sorprendeme
<buenaventura> creí que te preocupabas por la seguridad
<Deckon> lol
<buenaventura> ahh, se fue defendor
<buenaventura> =)
<Deckon> si de hecho ahora que hackeron a chrome/chromium creo que fue mediante flash...
<buenaventura> leíste el pastebin?
<Deckon> si
<buenaventura> bueno, creo que ya fue suficiente ot...
<mimecar> un par de pueblos :P
<Crashbit> ya era hora que alguien hackeara chrome/ium
<sisa_> hola, alguna aplicacion para desarrollar web? sirve open source?
<Deckon> bluefish
<Deckon> <nvu>
<Harpagornis> sisa_, yo con geany soy feliz
<sisa_> nvu mala experiencia a quedado sin renovacion
<Harpagornis> pero editores para desarrollar web hay muchos, y gustos tambien hay muchos , así que..xd
<sisa_> Harpagornis: lo probare....
<sisa_> Harpagornis: en linux... solo se de nvu que paso a ser komposer.... luego no he sabido de mas...
<sisa_> Deckon: que hay con bluefish que tal?
<mimecar> sisa_: para escribir html no necesitas más
<mimecar> incluso con gedit lo puedes hacer
<Harpagornis> sisa_, yo para desarrolar en web, hasta te puede valer el vim, así que con un editor como geany, que es vistoso y comodo me llega
<Deckon> sisa_, pues a mi se me hace practico, parecido a <nvu>
<sisa_> vale
<Acro> komposer esta bien
<sisa_> lo que no quiero es estar escribiendo codigo html
<Deckon> de aptana tambien e escuhcado cosas buenas pero nunca lo e usado
<Harpagornis> jaja, entonces olvidate del geany
<sisa_> vale
<mimecar> y de bluefish
<Deckon> y de aptana XD
<mimecar> sisa_: más pronto que tarde tendrás que escribir código
<sisa_> bluefish instalando....
<sisa_> estoy buscano procedures (subprogramas para copiar y pegar)
<mimecar> sisa_: en bluefish?
<sisa_> uhmmm
<Acro> sisa_ intentalo con Google
<sisa_> bluefish parece completo, no lo habia probado a pesar que ya lo teneia instalado... una vez use komposer y me quede con esta aplicacion que nunca crecio....
<Acro> es un invento nuevo que va miuy bien
<sisa_> Acro: certo...
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<Deckon> wrong channel curiousx only spanish and bad english over here
<VADER> hola chanel
<mimecar> guest-7Nzeq5: estabiliza tu conexión un poco o saltará la protección del canal
<_[sMouK]_> alguien aqui tiene instalado ubuntu en un macbook 5,2 blanco de 13" ?
<_[sMouK]_> quisiera saber si pueden asesorarme con unas configuraciones
<elfo> saludos mimecar hoy descargue la version de virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713-ubuntu-oneiric_amd64.deb desde tu pagina innerzaurus
<mimecar> la última que puedes descargar es la 4.1.8
<elfo> es estable?
<mimecar> si
<elfo> desde donde se puede descargar?
<mimecar> www.virtualbox.org
<elfo> bien ,gracias ..en esa misma pagina aparece un manual completo ..pero esta en ingles.. sabes como podria tener el mismo manual en español?
<elfo> en tu pagina tambien hablas de unos repositorios... son necesarios para mi version?
<mimecar> tienes que descargar el .deb
<mimecar> y el extension pack si quieres
<elfo> seria el mismo que te cito arriba pero en version 4.1.8?
<mimecar> tendré que actualizar los enlaces
<mimecar> si
 * chilicuil is in love with vbox
<elfo> si hubiera instalado la version que tengo hubiera funcionado exactamente igual verdad?
<mimecar> funciona igual, pero la última mejor
<mimecar> chilicuil: siempre que tu procesador admita virtualización
<chilicuil> hell yeah mimecar =), virtualizo como poseso
<mimecar> mi ordenador no lo admite, aunque el procesador si :P
<chilicuil> y aunque no la admita, hasta donde se es la forma mas rapida de virtualizar sin tener las extenciones del cpu, kqemu ya no esta soportado
<elfo> en cuanto a repositorios haria falta instalar algo adiccional?
<mimecar> elfo: hay repositorios pero con el .deb funciona directamente
<mimecar> lo que prefieras
<chilicuil> es mejor tener los repositorios, asi se mantiene actualizado =)
<elfo> no mimecar .. lo que tu me aconsejes .. nunca he usado ningun programa pa virtualizar nada...
<mimecar> no salen tantas versiones de virtualbox
<mimecar> si usas repositorio siempre estará actualizado
<elfo> eso no me lo habias explicado mimecar...
<mimecar> pero usando el .deb tampoco se nota mucho
<elfo> ahora si...
<elfo> suelen salir de muy de vez en cuando no?
<mimecar> varios meses de normal
<mimecar> la 4.1.8 es de Diciembre
<elfo> y para instalar repositorios como tendria que hacer... se instalan antes ... despues...
<mimecar> en ubuntu no he instalado los repositorios
<mimecar> en la página de descargas de vbox te dice como añadirlo
<elfo> entonces ya estara apunto de salir una proxima...
<elfo> gracias como siempre mimecar..
<mimecar> la sacan cuando quieren
<elfo> o mas bien cuando pueden no? jaja
<mimecar> es una empresa, cuando les interesa
<elfo> ok
<elfo> si en un futuro quisiera eliminar virtualbox de mi sistema se quedarian repositorios y demas por hay dentro del sistema?
<mimecar> tendrías que quitar programa y respositorio
<elfo> es bueno saberlo...
<elfo> a saber la cantidad de cosas que tendre ya por hay flotando...
<elfo> instale sipnactics y no se si eliminando todo lo residual se corrija todo eso...
<mimecar> lee antes de borrar cosas
<elfo> lo intento hacer lo mejor que puedo mimecar..
<mimecar> si le das a "Aceptar" igual borras parte de ubuntu :P
<elfo> se supone que algo residual es sobrante .. o no...
<mimecar> no te afecta
<elfo> logicamente aunque sea residual es parte de ubuntu puesto que el sistema es ese en si... pero precisamente eso era lo que te queria preguntar...
<elfo> si te afectaba en algo...
<elfo> si has eliminado un programa  x todo los repositorios se quedan como instalaciones en forma residual?
<mimecar> no
<elfo> porque tiene que ser tan complicado?
<mimecar> no es complicado
<mimecar> quitas un programa y se quita
<Deckon> se te hace complicado por que apenas estas aprendiendo
<mimecar> no hay nada más
<elfo> te has dado cuenta deckon...
<elfo> mas bien estoy empezando a aprender
<elfo> pero creo que voy muy poco a poco.. me gustaria aprender mas pero a veces tambien la falta de tiempo
<Deckon> en cuanto le vayas tomando maña al pinüino veras que no es complicado
<elfo> pinguino jaja
<Deckon> bueno, cual es el animal en turdo de ubuntu?
<Deckon> *turno
<elfo> me gustaria aprender a programar pero supongo que primero van otras cosas delante verdad?
<mimecar> elfo: necesitas una cabeza, boli y papel
<Deckon> na, yo e conosido varios programadores que no tienen ni idea de linux
<mimecar> y leer un poco
<elfo> eso desde luego
<elfo> oneiric ocelot deckon
<elfo> esta bien contestado?
<Deckon> bueno pues el pingüino ocelote XD
<elfo> aunque eso no tiene mucha importancia no...
<Deckon> regreso, se me actualizo nouveau
<elfo> boli y papel .. mimecar a estas alturas?
<elfo> pensaba que eso ya no era necesario..
<mimecar> ... se programa así
<mimecar> si no quieres hacer un diseño "dudoso"
<elfo> entiendo mimecar
<elfo> pero existiran otros medios mas avanzados que lapiz y papel
<Acro> no
<mimecar> si, pero que te den mejor rendimiento no
<elfo> ok
<elfo> a la antigua usanza ? o eso todavia no existe en la programacion
<mimecar> si no sabes poner en papel la idea no la programas
<elfo> cierto mimecar ... pero yo me referia a que la idea ... bueno quizas se podria poner en una hoja de excel y corregir errores segun se vayan produciendo ...
<elfo> bueno no se de lo que hablo .. solo era una pregunta..
<elfo> de todas formas... la diferencia esta en el papel que gastarias.. jaja
<elfo> que seguro seria mucho
<elfo> ahmmm
<elfo> pobre mimecar hasta se ha marchado...
<Acro> en papel solo haces el organigrama y defines las funciones luego usas un editor, los hay qye corrigen la sintaxsis por si pones elfo el vez de else
<elfo> esta bien acro ... menos mal que solo es eso no?
<elfo> es broma ok?
<elfo> acro en la pagina oficial de virtualbox existe un manual ..pero esta todo en ingles ..podrias decirme que puedo hacer para obtener un mismo manual en español?
<Acro> creo qe lo tengo
<Deckon> usar google?
<Acro> el que tengo es el ingles pero es muy facil de entender
<Acro> y usar virtualbox es estremasdamente facil
<Acro> esta traducido al español
<elfo> si ya vi algo en español
<Acro> un consejo no des más del 80% al procesador
<Acro> asi te quedara algo para el so original
<elfo> gracias acro
<elfo> no veo donde esta el repositorio.... si veo Ubuntu 11.10 ("Ocelote Onírico")  i386 |  AMD64
<elfo> me descargue la 4.1.6
<elfo> pero esta veo que es 4.1.8 como me dijo mimecar
<Acro> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Acro> baja el .deb y lo ejecutas
<Acro> mas abajo viene como añadir el repositorio
<elfo> gracias acro
<elfo> podrias hecharme una mano...
<elfo> no quiero meter la pata con el repositorio...
<elfo> y hay mucho que leer pero poco tiempo ...me imagino tu ya sabes ir directamente al sitio del repositorio...
<elfo> acro por que he de bajar el deb.?
<elfo> ese es el deb?Ubuntu 11.10 ("Ocelote Onírico")  i386 |  AMD64
<Acro> premio
<elfo> eso es muy importante?:Añadir una de las siguientes líneas de acuerdo a su distribución a su / etc / apt / sources.list :
<Acro> di que si y se actualizara solito
<elfo> entonces es ese el repositorio?
<elfo> el que he de añadir...?
<elfo> tambien he de descargar esa clave?...La clave de Oracle público para apt-secure
<elfo> bueno creo que mañana sera otro dia y entonces me leere bien todo el manual..
<Acro> no es obligatoria y lo hara el sistema si la necesita
<elfo> ok acro pero me podrias decir donde esta ese repositorio?
<Acro> en oracle
<Acro> es un repo no oficial
<elfo> pufff demaseada informacion...
<Acro> alquien sabe algo de Solaris
<Acro> intento descargarmelo
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-13
 * talueses Buenas noches!
<chilicuil> alguien sabe como hacer que la llave gpg se comparta entre terminales?, tengo $ gpg-agent corriendo, pero en cuanto abro otra terminal me vuelve a pedir la contraseña
<VADER> adios
<izaki> Hola! Alguno de vosotros sabe dónde puedo encontrar una buena guía de estilo para traducir software libre al Español?
<xoan> izaki: tienes bastante información en http://www.opentranslation.es/
<izaki> xoan: Mil gracias. Lo podía haber estado buscando toda la vida.
<xoan> también puedes consultar alguna más específica, como la documentación de debian para traductores, aunque no sé si en el enlace anterior está enlazada: http://www.debian.org/international/spanish/
<xoan> y siempre puedes (debes) subscribirte a alguna lista de correo de algún equipo de traducción, como la de GNOME o KDE (creo que esas sí están en OpenTranslation)
<xoan> (en el apartado «¡Participa!»)
<xoan> en esa página tienes un montón de enlaces, entre ellos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators/Estilo
<xoan> creo que eso último es casi, casi lo que buscabas ;)
<izaki> xoan: has dado en el clavo
<izaki> Muchísimas gracias por la información. Ya decía yo que no podía ser que no hubieran referencias disponibles.
<ivedci89> alguien me recomienda un software para ubuntu, para emisoras de radio? (si fuera posible que tambien pueda implementarsele el modo servidor de radio). O sea tengo me nombraron el tecnico de una emisora local en mi pueblo, y ahora me gustaria hacerles usar ubuntu porque estan usando software viejo y feo.
<ivedci89> (winXP+audiosys)
<xoan> ivedci89: puede que aquí encuentres algo de información: http://ross.sourceforge.net/
<ivedci89> gracias xoan
<edwarent> hola gente
<edwarent> tengo un problema con mi impresora canon PIXMA MP280, ya se instalo el driver que automaticamente lo hace ubuntu pero a la hora d imprimir se queda procesando y no hace nada alguien podria ayudarme gracias
<itxshell> :( ami lo mismo con mi canon 280 edwarent
<itxshell> yo no he logrado hacerla imprimir
<edwarent> rayos
<itxshell> :( si encuentras solucion me cuentas
<itxshell> probe con los cups
<itxshell> nada
<itxshell> asi que si alguien sabe la solución se agradeceria
<edwarent> por fin funciono
<itxshell> a ver que hiciste?
<pituxmat> Hola, alguien con ganas de darme una mano con la configuración de dos monitores en Ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> buenas
<Deckon> dias
<MAbeeTT> hola actualicé a oneri ayer, muy lindo unity, pero desde hace media hora el aspecto de las ventanas apesta, es como si en gnome2 se hubiera caido gnome-settings-daemon. me fijé en otra sesion y esa sesíon está bien.
<MAbeeTT> la ventana de apariencia ofrece el tema de interfaz de usuario, elijo uno u otro y no hay cambios.
<MAbeeTT> no sé cómo seguir. :(
<Deckon> MAbeeTT, reinstala, actualizar de una version a otra sigue siendo una pesima idea como puedes comprobar
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: no, es mucho trabajo.
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: si quiero reinstalar uso windows. busco una solución de linux, para un usuario que usa linux desde 2003.
<MAbeeTT> además empezó andando bien.
<Deckon> MAbeeTT, pues suerte, a mi no se me ocurre otra cosa mas que borrar tus configuraciones del sistema para ver si con eso se acomoda el sistema...
<elfo> hola deckon
<Deckon> elfo, o/
<elfo> como se abre un privado por aqui..
<Deckon> que cleinte?
<Deckon> *cliente
<elfo> yo estoy en xchat
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: ok, dónde están las configuraciones del sistema?
<Deckon> da click derecho sobre el nick y le das a abrir dialogo
<elfo> ok gracias
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: también podría comprar otra computadora y se arregle, el punto es que quiero saber también dónde está el origen del problema.
<Deckon> MAbeeTT, como ya te mencione, ni los desarrolladores de ubuntu aconsejan actualizar de una version a otra..eso para mi es el origen del problema
<MAbeeTT> pufff, entonces que elimen la opción de actualizar!!!
<MAbeeTT> además, insisto, anda en otra sesión.
<MAbeeTT> si tengo que reinstalar cada 6 meses, para eso mejor pasarse a windows.
<MAbeeTT> que anda mal sin tanto esfuerzo.
<Deckon> o mejor pasate a debian
<Deckon> si te va bien en otra sesion, por que no borras la sesion que te va mal?
<MAbeeTT> porque la otra sesión no es mi usuario!
<Deckon> MAbeeTT, si otra sesion te va bien es por que en esa sesion no se usan tus antiguas configuraciones
<MAbeeTT> se llama invitado, tiene dos iconitos, con un browser, el home en otra partición.
<Deckon> asi que si eliminas las configuraciones puede que se arregle tu problema
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: la pregunta es ¿Qué configuraciones eliminar?
<Deckon> pero tienes que entender que si borras tus configuraciones perderas todo lo que tengas configurado en tu sistema
<Deckon> wall, iconos, cuentas de correo , etc
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: no sirve hacer rm .*[!.]
<Deckon> es volver a poner en 0 al sistema sin formatear
 * xoan buenas
<VADER> saludos chanell..
<Deckon> MAbeeTT, pues entonces como te mencione a mi no se me ocurre otra forma...create otro usuario y trabaja con ese
<MAbeeTT> Deckon: gracias, enseguida voy a wal-mart y compro otra computadora.
<Deckon> \o/
<Decepticon> Buenos dias! alguien sabe el nombre d la sala d chat de ubuntu server en español
<Decepticon> nombre d la sala d ubuntu server en español=??
<fosco_> no creo que haya una especializada en ubuntu server
<Decepticon> auchhh! necesito un sopote para ubuntu server
<Decepticon> tengo un problema con samba
<fosco_> en inglés tienes #ubuntu-server
<Decepticon> caray! o un canal d ubuntu server
<Decepticon> ofi! ok gracias fosco_
<Decepticon> lástima q no haiga en español!
<Decepticon> saludos desde Panamá
<dannyLopez> aya*
<dannyLopez> ups acá no era eso jejeje
<manel2020> que te pasa con el samba??
<josesiso> hola
<root_> es
<josesiso> quien eress?
<fosco__> es dios
<josesiso> ha
<josesiso> xD
<fosco__> dios ha caido...
 * Exio4 lol
 * Exio4 none"
<dannyLopez> su
<adama_> hola
<zul0> Hola! alguien sabe porqué puede ser que en windows mi conexión vaya al máximo y en ubuntu no tenga ni un 30% de la misma?
<Illuminati> te refieres a velocidad? o apotencia?
<zul0> velocidad en Mbps
<ClownOfGod> Hola buenos dias a todos
<zul0> MBps perdón xd
<Illuminati> Podria ser un problema con el driver en ubuntu
<zul0> Illuminati, el driver que usa es atl1c
<zul0> existe alguna manera de saber si tengo la última versión?
<Nax> ClownOfGod: holaz :D
<Exio4> lol
<Illuminati> zul0 hay aplicaciones como jockey que te dicen lo de tus drivers
<zul0> lo único que me sale ahí es la targeta gráfica..xd
<Illuminati> :<
<zul0> tarjeta*...
<Illuminati> o tal vez este post aun cuando viejito te puede ayudar
<Illuminati> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/57842
<zul0> no me gustaría tener que volver a windows por esta tontería
<fede> Hola, tengo un problema con la tarjeta de sonido. Cuando entro en el alsamixer y le bajo los volúmenes a, por ejemplo pcm, está todo bien. Pero en el momento en que utilizo el control de volúmen de ubuntu se me suben todos los canales excepto el master. como puedo arreglar esto?
<Nax> 43XD
<Nax> mierda
<Nax> UPS
 * Nax sale corriendo
<Nax> se colgo todo y pense que no reviviria el ssh
<fede> Como puedo hacer para que el volúmen de ubuntu sólo cambie el master de alsa y no todos los demás?
<fede> me genera ruidos cada tanto en el sonido y es muy molesto, casi no puedo escuchar música
<wincus> en mi caso el volumen solamente aplica al master de alsa
<wincus> que es todo lo demas?
<fede> si, digamos que si wincus, pero si bajo el pcm y subo el volumen, el pcm salta a 100%
<fede> que es lo que hace que se generen ruidos en el sonido
<fede> necesito una forma de bloquear el pcm y el resto para que no suban cuando subo el colúmen
<fede> volúmen*
<fede> alguien sabe como hacer esto?
<fede> es más, me parece que es un problema de gnome, porque en kde no me pasaba
<Illuminati> Yo no tengo ni idea, en gnome nunca me ha pasado eso
<fede> encontré esto que dice en que niveles hay que tenerlo: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_audio_clipping
<fede> pero el problema es que no dice cómo poner esos niveles sin que se cambien cuando queiran
<fede> en fin, es una porquería alsa en mi máquina, no puedo utilizar otro controlador?
<wincus> es cierto
<wincus> en mi ubuntu me pasa lo mismo
<wincus> cuando toco el control de volumen
<wincus> el valor de PCM salta a 100%
<atl> Como podria evitar las actualizaciones parciales, que no deberia ni tocar?
<atl> o ver
<wincus> @fede quizas este link te sirva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305889
<Braniac> hola, disculpen alguien de aqui sabe como instalar gufw exitosamente en ubuntu???
<Braniac> logro instalarlo pero no logro ponerlo a andar
<Braniac> llevo buscando 3 meses aprox y hasta ahora ninguna respuesta me ha podido ayudar
<Braniac> si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho
<fosco_> Braniac: no tiene ningun misterio
<fosco_> donde tienes el problema exactamente?
<Braniac> fosco_: lo trate de instalar x el centro de software
<Braniac> y parece ser que me instalo ufw y gufw
<fosco_> correcto
<Braniac> pero al parecer no quiere iniciar el proceso
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe gksu gufw
<Braniac> si los instala pero al momento de tratar de iniciar el demonio me saca un error
<fosco_> si da error lo verás en el propio terminal
<Braniac> pues no me dice el error pero en la misma ventana de gufw me dice que tuvo un error en la operacion
<fosco_> no entiendo, da error o no da error?
<Braniac> si me da el error pero no me lo dice en la terminal
<Braniac> me lo dice en la misma ventana de gufw
<Braniac> y cuando trato de escribir "ufw enable" en terminal desde root me regresa "ERROR: problem running ufw-init"
<Braniac> es instalacion limpia de ubuntu de 64 bits, no se porque me da ese error
<pituxmat> Hola alguien me puede dar una mano pra configurar dos monitores con una tarjeta nvidia
<pituxmat> creo que he realizado bien los pasos, pero la herramienta "monitores" de configuracion del sistema me reconoce un solo gran monitor de 2086x900
<chilicuil> o/
<Deckon> re
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-14
<urullika> hola
<urullika> como van?
<urullika> amigos necesito un programa en el cual pueda configurar fechas especiales para que me avise, el determinado dia
<urullika> conoicen alguno
<urullika> gracias
<Deckon> se supone que evolution hace algo asi
<ClownOfGod> hola todos de nuevo ;)
<danke> hola a todos, alguien sabe del error de ubuntu 11.10 que cuando se cierra la tapa del laptop (suspender) despues al abrirla no regresa en si?
<danke> he buscado en internet pero solo habla de poner a suspender sobre a swap o hibernar  por suspender
<danke> pero nada concreto
<xoan> danke: te da algún error?
<xoan> si lo suspendes manualmente tampoco responde?
<danke> no amigo xuan, solo pantalla en negro y no sale ni con ctrl+lat+F1 o F2, etgc
<danke> es decir, nada puedo hacer, esta como congelada
<xoan> cuánta memoria RAM tienes en el equipo?
<danke> el equipo, tiene 8 gigas de memoria ram
<danke> es una ASUS K53E
<danke> Intel Core i5
<danke> no deberia ser por el Hardware
<xoan> y dándole al botón de encendido tampoco hace nada, no?
<danke> ni con el boton de encendido
<danke> solo apagar a la fuerza
<danke> y despues todo normal
<xoan> deberías comenzar por revisar algún registro del sistema, en /var/log
<danke> tambien he upgradeado la compu hasta el ultimo kernel
<xoan> o intentar suspenderlo desde una consola del sistema, a ver si aparece algún mensaje antes de apagarse el monitor
<danke> xoan acabo de suspender en modo terminal y lo mismo
<danke> no da error solo que no despierta mas
<danke> esta ensendida eso si o siento
<xoan> y no te muestra ningún mensage de depuración?
<danke> pero es como si se congelara
<danke> no da error
<xoan> revisaste los registors? mira a ver si tienes algo como /var/log/pm-suspend.log o similar
<xoan> si lo tienes, pégalo en un pastebin
<danke> ok
<xoan> o mándalo directamente: $ cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<danke> si tengo ese log
<danke> lo envio?
<xoan> claro, es para poder verlo yo...
<danke> ok
<danke> ya salio
<xoan> ya, pero tienes que decirme la URL, que yo no la voy a adivinar...
<danke> jajaja
<danke> disculpa
<danke>  http://sprunge.us/cNge
<danke> es que me puse a leerlo, perdon
<xoan> nada, el registro parace normal... no sé...
<danke> ok y gracias, ahora descubri que ubuntu 11.10 no trae screensaver
<danke> estoy instalando a ver que pasa cuando se activa el sacreensaver
<xoan> danke: esto es para Debian, pero parece ser el mismo problema, así que puedes leerlo con calma e intentar hacer algo: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=71495
<xoan> recuerda hacer copias de todos los ficheros que modifiques, por si quieres restaura de nuevo si algo falla
<danke> ok
<xoan> y de ese enlace, continua en http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65818&p=378006&hilit=99video#p378006
<xoan> échale un vistazo a ambos, puede que algo encuentres
<PPP_> hola a todos..
<PPP_> tengo una duda.. ¿Como se puede hacer para que apache solo te deje entrar a su direccion por defecto, a mas ninguna otra !!
<PPP_> yo le puse en sites-avaible/default, le cambie AllowOverrite None y por AllowOverrite All, y "funcionó", quisiera saber si está bien lo que hice.
<PPP_> en internet decía de ponerle un .htaccess a cada carpeta.
<Like> Helped la ST ??
<fosco_> <Like> Helped la ST ?? <- esta frase significa algo? o son sólo teclas pulsadas al azar?
 * xoan buenas
<riveryk> Buenos dias
<riveryk> tengo un discu duro externo y lo conecto a mi ubuntu 11.10 y no me sale nada ni lo lee ni lo reconoce... como hago para montarlo?
<wincus> buenos dias
<wincus> es USB?
<riveryk> si es puerto usb
<fosco_> riveryk: conectalo, espera unos segundos y ejecuta sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<riveryk> http://pastebin.com/GFTcqwef
<wincus> mmmm el disco externo no figura en la lista de particiones
<wincus> funciona bien en otro equipo?
<wincus> puedes desconectar, luego ejecutar en una terminal: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog y luego conectar el disco
<wincus> y enviarnos la salida
<buenaventura> un dmesg -C, y luego un dmesg luego de conectar el disco
<riveryk> si llego el link?
<riveryk> wincus, http://pastebin.com/6aJqE20a
<wincus> estas seguro que el disco esta particionado?
<riveryk> como particionado?
<wincus> quiero decir, en otro equipo el disco anda bien?
<riveryk> en windows al conectarlo inmediatamente me dice que si deseo formatearlo
<riveryk> y no deja acceder
<wincus> mmm pareciera que el disco no tiene formato
<riveryk> si eso es lo extraño
<carlos_> alguien q me ayude poorfiiiissss
<francou> cuenta tu problema carlos_
<carlos_> a gracias...emm mira tengo el xubuntu 11.1 y baje el snes lo instale y todo pero cuando quiero hacerlo correr se me pone lapantalla negra y se vuelve al escritorio...eh buscado por internet soluciones pero ninguna me ah funcionado
<francou> ejecutalo desde una consola y mira si tira algun error
<carlos_> mira pongo zsnes y esto me sale
<carlos_> esperame porfis
<carlos_> carlos@carlos-EasyNote-MH36:~/Escritorio$ zsnes
<carlos_> ZSNES v1.51, (c) 1997-2007, ZSNES Team
<carlos_> Be sure to check http://www.zsnes.com/ for the latest version.
<carlos_> ZSNES is written by the ZSNES Team (See AUTHORS.TXT)
<carlos_> ZSNES comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.  This is free software,
<carlos_> and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions;
<carlos_> please read 'LICENSE.TXT' thoroughly before doing so.
<carlos_> Use ZSNES -? for command line definitions.
<carlos_> Starting Mouse detection.
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event5. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event4. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event3. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<francou> usa pastebin
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event2. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event1. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<francou> o te banearan
<carlos_> Unable to poll /dev/input/event0. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<carlos_> ManyMouse: 0 mice detected.
<carlos_> Violación de segmento
<francou> detente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carlos_> carlos@carlos-EasyNote-MH36:~/Escritorio$
<carlos_> eso jaja
<carlos_> em uxa no seq eso
<francou> entra a pastebin.com y pega todo eso
<carlos_> a ver
<francou> o a paste.ubuntu.com
<buenaventura> carlos_: estás mal de la cabeza o qué?
<carlos_> ja lo pegue ahi pero ahora q disculpa es q de verdad primera ves q entro aca
<francou> funciono alguna vez zsnes?
<carlos_> no
<carlos_> igual en una pagina me desia q pusiera esto
<carlos_> $ mkdir -p $HOME/.kde/socket-$HOSTNAME/mcop
<carlos_> uxa nadie sabe algo?
<francou> prueba esto
<francou> rm -R "$HOME/.zsnes"
<francou> y luego zsnes
<carlos_> sin lascomilla alfinal de zsnes cierto?
<francou> con las comillas
<carlos_> jejejejej ahi lo habriojajajaj
<carlos_> te pasaste
<carlos_> de ayer q leseo y nadie me respondia
<carlos_> jeje gracias
<carlos_> pero para habrirlo tendre q hacer siemprelomismo?
<carlos_> desde el terminal?
<francou> no
<francou> deberia funcionar desde el menu
<francou> orueba
<francou> prueba
<carlos_> a ver
<francou> lo que hiciste con rm -R "$HOME/.zsnes"
<francou> fue borrar los archivos de configuracion para el usuario de zsnes
<francou> $HOME es el directorio personal
<carlos_> si si lo habre ..aaaah buenola verdad q yo no entiendo nada de esto ..solo q me gusta mas q windows
<carlos_> de verdad muchas gracias
<carlos_> te pasaste
<carlos_> ahora voy a jugar jajajaj
<francou> de nada
<francou> suerte
<francou> no en envicies
<francou> :D
<carlos_> jaja
<carlos_> igual no me corre elrom jajaj
<carlos_> pero ahi veoyo q hago
<carlos_> gracias
<carlos_> alguien sabe usar el snes
<Acro> carga la rom y juega
<carlos_> es q no me carga ese es elproblema
<Acro> hace años que no juego pero no recuerdo nada especial
<carlos_> mm uxa bueno gracias igual
<Acro> la rom esta buena, eso si lo recuerdo
<carlos_> supongo q deve estar buenajja
<Acro> muchas estaban mal
<carlos_> mmm capas q este mala ..esq le pongo cargar se pone la pantalla negra y salen unas letras y de ahi nada mas
<buenaventura> carlos_: prueba fceux
<carlos_> q es eso buenaventura ?
<buenaventura> un emulador
<carlos_> vale a ver
<edwarent> buenas gente
<edwarent> tengo un problema con un disco duro externo que me marca un error de entrada/salida y nome deja ver datos
<edwarent> por winbug me deja entrar y ver ciertos archivos otros cuando intento entrar me dice q le de formato al disco
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> hay alguna forma de bajar un paquete y todas sus dependencias ?
<fij0> por q aptitude download me baja el paquete solo, pero no sus dependencias
<edwarent> hay alguna forma de arreglar los sectores corrompidos y reparticionar para poder salvar los datos que necesito
<dannyLopez> buenos días, no me puedo conectar desde irssi a irc.freenode.net :(, solo a mi me pasa?
<carlos_> buenaventura pero ese de nintendo
<carlos_> es de nintendo el fceux
<edwarent> alguien podria ayudarme con el problema de un disco duro con sectores dañados
<edwarent> una pregunta como se llama el programa para particionar en xubuntu
<carlos_> a lo q me ayudaron y me dieron ideas GRACIAS ya me funciona
<carlos_> y edwarent paciencia noma ajaja
<buenaventura> edwarent: fsck
<edwarent> buenaventura, gracias
<buenaventura> para particionar, fdisk lo tienes en cualquier distro
<buenaventura> si quieres algo amigable, usa gparted
<edwarent> lo que pasa es que hace rato no manejo fdisk y no quiero joder ahora que necesito una informacion algo delicada
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> Me gustaría saber como bajar un video y audio del youtube... (firefox ubuntu 10.04)
<manel2020> me baje una extesion ... pero o solo imagen o solo audio..
<Crashbit> manel2020: youtube-dl
<manel2020> apt-get install ??
<manel2020> [generic] watch?feature=player_detailpage: Downloading webpage
<manel2020> la url es esta -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ccKpPr72Iao
<Crashbit> manel2020: usa comillas
<Crashbit> manel2020: youtube-dl "http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ccKpPr72Iao"
<manel2020> aja, voy a probar
<manel2020> si señor!!
<manel2020> era ese pequeño detallito sin importacia... XD
<Crashbit> :-)
<manel2020> uhmm pero ahora que lo bajo lo guardo en un formato .webm ¿algun otro detallito?
<Deckon> buenas
<defendor> resulta que en ubuntu necesito usar un navegador para windows para poder abrir determinadas paginas web con flash player solo accesibles para windows y Macos x y me dijeron en este canal de ayuda que si usaba un navegador con wine seria arriesgado por el asunto de los virus, asi que he optado por instalar el clam antivirus y añadirle el addon para el firefox llamado fireclam para que analice todo lo que descargue o abra desde el f
<defendor> con eso conseguiria minimizar el riesgo o deberia renunciar de igual modo a usar el firefox de wine para abrir esas paginas desde ubuntu?
<Deckon> defendor, en si de lo que te tendrias que qcuidar el abrir una pagina de ese modo seria en si de tus datos
<Deckon> los datos que ingresas al navegador
<Deckon> mientras no manejes datos sensibles estaras bien
<defendor> solo lo uso para poder visualizar esas paginas que los navegadores para linux no me permiten abrirlas
<Deckon> defendor, chromium no te deja?
<defendor> para todo lo demas uso los navegadores nativos para linux
<defendor> no porque el flash player que usa es de linux no de windows o de macos x
<Deckon> pues es el mismo...bajate la ultima version de flash y prueba con ese
<defendor> la pagina lo primero que hace es detectar tu sistema operativo
<mimecar> cambiale el identificador del navegador
<defendor> y me da el aviso de que su contenido solo puede ejecutarse con otros sistemas operativos
<defendor> ya probe a usar tosdos los user agents pero lo que primero detecta es el tipo de flash player que usas
<defendor> y por lo tanto los user agent en este caso no sirven de nada
<Deckon> defendor, podrias decirme que pagina es?
<defendor> top secret
<mimecar> entonces usa wine
<mimecar> si la web es crítica para ti
<Deckon> ha son las de anatomia..ya entiendo XD
<defendor> no mas bien son ludicas
<BoF> cuek
<Deckon> :s
<Deckon> prodian decirme que kernel trae ubuntu12?
<mimecar> 3.0.x
<Deckon> mmm que mal...gracias mimecar
<mimecar> por?
<Deckon> un amigo se quiere iniciar en linux pero lo quiere para un lap
<Deckon> y el kernel 3.0 trae las broncas de la pila
<mimecar> acorta algo la batería
<mimecar> pero no tanto
<defendor> a partir de ubuntu 12 el kernel de linux empezara a optimizarse cada vez mas eso es lo que promete el creador de su nucleo
<mimecar> falta un mes para la 12
<Deckon> no entendi eso de optimizarse
<mimecar> Deckon: es un pequeño bug con la batería
<Deckon> si, pero lo de pequeño no se, yo e leido que baterias de 6 horas terminan de 4
<defendor> si segun el creador de linux el nucleo de linux dejara de ser cada vez mas pesado despues de la version 12 de ubuntu
<Deckon> donde leiste eso?
<mimecar> la versión de ubuntu no tiene relación con el kernel
<Deckon> +
<Deckon> *+1
<defendor> lo de ubuntu 12 lo uso comon una mera referencia  para mejor situarnos
<defendor> *lo uso como
<Deckon> seria mejor usar la version del kernel XD
<defendor> Deckon eso lo dijo en un articulo el creador de linux
<Deckon> yo sigo los comentario de linus y no recuerod haber leido algo asi por eso te pregunto donde lo leiste
<defendor> Deckon entonces no creo que seas tan seguidor de los comentarios de linux si un profano como yo de esto lo sabe
<Deckon> defendor, ok, nuevamente por eso te pregunto donde lo leiste...
<defendor> en un articulo de prensa escrita
<Deckon> ok
<defendor> Deckon de todas formas si no lo crees con poner en google "el creador de linux anuncia que su nucleo de optimizara a partir de "  seguro que encontraras alguna noticia sobre eso
<defendor> *se optimizara
<defendor> *+1
<defendor> ---
<defendor> Buscando informacion sobre las novedades que incorporara el ultimo kernel de proximo ubuntu de largo soporte, encontre de rebote una opinion sobre ubuntu del mismo creador de linux ( esperando todo lo contrario por quien lo dice) y me ha sorprendido que hablase tan bien sobre ubuntu y lo que dice sobre Debian es exactamente la misma experiencia que tuve con debian pero resumida en sus palabras:
<defendor> Sobre Ubuntu, Linus declaró:      He intentando usarlo un par de veces, principalmente porque lo que hace bien es que hace a Debian más cómodo de usar. Siempre he sentido que Debian es un ejercicio inútil porque para mí una distribución debe enfocarse en hacer todo fácil. Fácil de instalar, verse bien y ser amigable es lo que Ubuntu hizo por Debian.
<mimecar> sin Debian Ubuntu no existiría
<defendor> y sin el kernel de linux debian exixtiria?
<mimecar> Ubuntu saca la mayoría de sus paquetes de Debian
<defendor> *existiria
<mimecar> sin electricidad existiría el kernel?
<mimecar> Ubuntu es amigable, pero tienes otras distribuciones que también lo son
<defendor> linuxmint  seria una mejor alternativa? dicen que es mucho mejor que ubuntu
<mimecar> hay vida fuera de Debian y derivados
<rincondeluz> m
<liljoker> Buenas a todos, alguien me podria orientar un poco con este problema de GTK http://paste.ubuntu.com/883808/
<mimecar> ¿qué version de ubuntu usas?
<liljoker> 11.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<liljoker> si
<mimecar> ¿estas usando el tema por defecto de Ubuntu para las aplicaciones?
<liljoker> mira para hacerte honesto ayer lo instale y le meti las actualizaciones, y todavia actualizo el kernel
<liljoker> si estoy usando el tema por defecto
<mimecar> en que aplicacion te da el error?
<liljoker> wepcrack
<liljoker> jajaja
<mimecar> para esa aplicacion tendras que buscarte la vida
<mimecar> si afecta al funcionamiento busca informacion del error en google
<liljoker> ok
<liljoker> gracias mimecar
<Jakeukalane> hola muy buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con el interruptor de red
<Jakeukalane> del portatil
<Jakeukalane> y el menú del nm-applet
<Jakeukalane> me dice "la red inalambrica está desactivada por el interruptor físico"
<Jakeukalane> y no puedo volver a activrlo
<Jakeukalane> aún cuando siempre ha funcionado bien
<Jakeukalane> hay alguna posibilidad de que sea algo de software y no algo físico?
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, puede ser algo físico. Que modelo de laptop tienes.? Eso pasa cuando apagas tu adaptador de manera fisica.
<Jakeukalane> es un hp pavilion dv5
<Jakeukalane> y nunca me había pasado antes
<Jakeukalane> el resto de botones multimedia
<Jakeukalane> funcionan sin problemas
<Jakeukalane> con sólo rozarlos
<ElWuilMeR> Observa si en tu teclado de la notebook tienes la tecla FN + y en la seria de F1 a F12 (teclas de función) ve si hay un icono como una antenita, mas que nada por la F6 a F9
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, Es este su teclado: http://70tricks.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/hp_pavilion_dv5_keyboard.jpg
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, pruebe de igual forma dando clic derecho sobre el icono de red y ver si tiene tildado: Activar red y Activar red inalámbrica
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> hmmm
<Jakeukalane> apagué a la fuerza
<Jakeukalane> porque ya lo he reiniciado y apagado "bien"
<Jakeukalane> varias veces
<Jakeukalane> y no funcionó
<Jakeukalane> y ahora parece que sí
<Jakeukalane> ....
<Jakeukalane> bueno, parece que se arregló sólo. simplemente quitando la luz del ordenador... un poco raro
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, trata de mantener tus respuesta en una sola oración pues eso que haces no esta permitido (abusar del enter) te pueden kickear por ello. Ya le funciona el Wifi.? No apague su sistema de manera forzado puede dañar archivos importante.
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, no es quitando la luz es apagando y enciendo su dispositivo con las teclas FN (Función) y F6 que segun si veo bien en su teclado.
<SISTEMAS_> Buenas tardes, amigos necesito un script que me permita imprimir archivos y despues de impresos moverlos
<SISTEMAS_> quien me ayuda
<Jakeukalane> lo siento, no lo sabía. muchas gracias por el interés, este canal siempre funciona muy bien. muchos saludos!
<ElWuilMeR> Jakeukalane, siempre a la orden :) para esto estamos. Para ayudarnos.
<Jakeukalane> ElWuilMeR, sí, va a ser eso osea que muchísimas gracias!
<SISTEMAS_> Buenas tardes, amigos necesito un script que me permita imprimir archivos y despues de impresos moverlos a otra carpeta
<Jakeukalane> el F6 tiene un símbolo de un candado y el F5 una luna que creo que es bloqeuar sesión o hibernar y eso hizo... bueno saludos y gracias
<ElWuilMeR> SISTEMAS_, yo no se si exista ese script! No estoy seguro si alguien puede ayudarte, quizás si pero mi consejo personal es que intentes crearlo tu y aprendes el proceso :) Es solo imprimir y mover, no te llevara mucho su desarrollo.
<liljoker> mimecar, una pregunta de casualidad saves como se llama el programa o aplicación para poner por defecto que sistema quiero que arranque primero
<dylan66> startup manager
<liljoker> dylan66, mil gracias buen hombre...
<dylan66> de nada
<dylan66> tambien esta grub customizer
<liljoker> no lo he escuchado o visto, como es?
<dylan66> esmas completo
<dylan66> pero n oesta en repos
<dylan66> es pps creo
<dylan66> ppa
<liljoker> hoo ya veo buscare mas info de grub customizer
<liljoker> dylan66, dime que sistema usas?
<Deckon> mimecar, ubuntu12 trae el kernel 3.2
<mimecar> no he mirado las versiones
<Deckon> si, lo bueno es que todo a quedado muy bien :)
<chilicuil> o/
<illuminati> alguien sabe en que canal puedo encontrar al staff de la red para que me den un clock
<illuminati> cloak
<Crashbit> illuminati: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Pocitano> estimados, buenas tardes/noche, anoche termine de instalar Ubuntu 10.10 y hoy instale los drivers de la nvidia mx 4000 q tengo, pero a la hora de activar los efecto de escritorio me acusa q no puede instalarlos, alguna sugerencia?
<Harpagornis> Alguien utiliza CodeBlocks?
<PPP_> hola gente.. tengo una duda... quisiera que mi apache solo muestre el directorio raiz de mi web... ninguna otra... ¿que se hace en esos casos?
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-15
<PPP_> yo cambié alowwOverride None por AlowOverride All, y algunas se prohibieron, pero otros no
<PPP_> le puse el menos a -Indexes y no muestra la lista de carpetas, pero los archivos se siguen mostrando.
<PPP_> le puse un .htaccess dentro de la raiz con "Deny from allow", tampoco...
<PPP_> alguna.. sugerencia ??
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<atl> Pues, no puedo escoger ni unity ni tampoco gnome 3, al elegir cualquier opcion me sale una mala copia de gnome 2
<newbie> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<newbie> necesito ayuda urgente
<newbie> no puyedo ver videos de flash playes
<Guest38027> creo
<Guest38027> actualice y me no puedo ver nada
<Guest38027> :(
<Guest38027> ayuda porfavor
<Guest38027> oo
<atl> Que navegador?
<patrix>  Guest38027 http://www.google.com
<Guest38027> firefox
<Guest38027> pero
<Guest38027> quiero ver videos
<Guest38027> y no puedo
<Guest38027> :(
<granjero> Hola estoy haciendo un script que lee la entrada del usuario y dependiendo de ella ejecuta una u otra acción
<granjero> Y no se como armar la estructura de if then fi
<DJ> con bash
<DJ>  /exec whois granjero
<DJ> ;P
<granjero> Estoy pegando lo que escribí en un paste
<granjero> http://pastebin.com/aYD3BrkZ
<fosco_> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<algodon> Kitty
 * xoan buenas
<lopulus> hay alguna manera de hacer andar mejor al modem de claro....?
<Deckon> dias
<Crashbit> noches
<Deckon> XD
<Crashbit> :-)
<HuriaH> hola.. alguien podria ayudarme a instalar el mando de la xbox360 en ubuntu 11.04 Natty ?? soy nuevo con esto del linux
<Deckon> HuriaH, http://www.google.com.mx/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=control+xbox+en+linux
<HuriaH> gracias
<Nax> lol
<lopulus> hay alguna manera de hacer andar mejor al modem de claro....?
<obelich> buenos dias
<obelich> pregunta como le puedo hacer para asignar varios grupos a un directorio
<obelich> se k es chgrp pero cual seria la continuacion chgrp grupo1, grupo2 nombredirectorio/    ??
<obelich> ?
<kraxbox> q tal buenos dias, una preguntota tengo ubuntu server sin entorno grafico, mi problema es cuando desconecto alguna de las tarjetas de red tengo q hacer $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , para que vuelva a comunicarse con la red como puedo hacer que esto se realice automaticamente gracias
<kraxbox>  tengo un problemita con ubuntu server de deteccion automatica de red, si llego a desconectar y conectar mi cable de red no detecta automaticamente la red nuevamente tengo q hacer $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, alguna solución? gracias
<guampa> kraxbox: no repitas, se ve como un problema con network-manager
<kraxbox> se ve o es?
<fosco_> ubuntu server usa network manager?
<guampa> se ve, "es" es que no quedan dudas
<guampa> fosco: creo que no
<guampa> kraxbox estas usando server o desktop?
<kraxbox> server guampa
<xoan> kraxbox: ese es el funcionamiento normal; es decir, si inicias el servidor con el cable de red enchufado, el sistema lo detectará, e intentará configurar la red
<xoan> pero si desconectas y vuelves a conectar, no lo hará automáticamente a no ser que tengas algún gestor de red que se encargue de ello (o así lo entiendo yo)
<guampa> kraxbox: podes usar ifplugd para que se autoconfiguren cuando las enchufas
<guampa> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ifplugd.8.html
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
<cluster> buenas tardes amigos
<cluster> me podrian ayudar en el inicio con usuario comun?
<cluster> veran he creado un suario ,para no estar como root y no puedo ingresar con esa cuenta
<buenaventura> por qué no puedes ingresar cluster ?
<buenaventura> de qué manera no puedes?
<Crashbit> cluster: es mas, en ubuntu no existe el usuario root
<Crashbit> así que no hace falta crear ningún otro usuario
<granjero> hola, como andan estoy tratando de hacer un script para usar como control remoto de rhytmbox. http://paste.ubuntu.com/885055/ pero no se como seguir
<granjero> claramente no funciona
<granjero> =)
<[|HuGO|]> Qué tipografía utiliza ubuntu 11.10?
<Crashbit> [|HuGO|]: letra ubuntu
<mintista77> bbuenas tardes!
<mintista77> una manita por aca!
<mintista77> una ayuda pes
<mintista77> con esto http://pastebin.com/bi9r2nvm
<mintista77> =(
<mimecar> !detalles mintista77
<kubot> mintista77: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mintista77> mimecar kubot ahi esta el PasteBin!
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<mintista77> Mint 12
<mimecar> mint no es ubuntu
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones, desactiva los repositorios de terceros
<mimecar> e intenta la instalación del programa
<mintista77> si lo se =( pero esta basada en Ubuntu
<mintista77> ok
<mimecar> basada y con modificaciones respecto a Ubuntu
<mintista77> muy cierto
<mimecar> si es un error que aparece en Mint, sus usuarios sabrán la forma re arreglarlo
<mintista77> sabras de algun canal para Mint? me dirigí aca porque no consegui alguno
<mimecar> mira si existe #mint-es
<mintista77> nop
<mintista77> mimecar hice lo que dijiste
<mintista77> actualicé y desactivé a 3eros
<mintista77> sigue el error
<mintista77> http://pastebin.com/TBUCwBii este es el Log de APACHE
<mintista77> ayuda con Apache por favor =(
<mintista77> estos son los pastebin http://pastebin.com/bi9r2nvm http://pastebin.com/TBUCwBii
<jaes> Saludos
<jaes> ¿alguién me sabría comentar los parametros del sqlmap?
<jaes> sqlmap -u url
<fzeta> ;-)
<romel2729> buenas tardes sabria pasarme alguein una irc para consultar por una impresora que compre y no puedo imprimir con ela
<romel2729> ella en windows
<romel2729> pues ahun no pude recuperar el arranque de mi pc y poder usar ubuntu
<mimecar> #windows (en inglés)
<romel2729> no en español por favor
<mimecar> no conozco en español
<romel2729> gracias mimecar de todas formas
<mimecar> que encuentres un canal de soporte de windows es complicado
<romel2729> si me imagino
<romel2729> y como seria si estubuera con ubutu
<romel2729> siempre hay q instalarle el cd de los driver de la epson?
<mimecar> si quieres que funcione puede que si
<romel2729> mimecar hace un par de semanas tube q formatear la pate de mi que tiene windows y ahora no me deja elegir mejor dicho no puedo usar ubuntu me borro el mbr
<romel2729> o el gruup
<mimecar> reinstala grub
<romel2729> sabrias como solucionar eso?
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<romel2729> ya lo ise una ves con lv cide pero no encuentro midistribucion
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer con un live cd de tu versión de ubuntu
<romel2729> si es es el problema no encuentro mi cd
<romel2729> es 10.04
<mimecar> descargalo de nuevo
<romel2729> tengo el 9.04 a mano
<romel2729> ok
<mimecar> el 9.04 no te sirve
<romel2729> ok
<romel2729> y una ves q encuentre el cd
<romel2729> entro a una consola' Y
<mimecar> lees las instrucciones que te he puesto
<romel2729>  que opinas del cd para recuperar gruup
<mimecar> hazlo con un live cd
<romel2729> ok buscacre nuebamente el cd
<romel2729> gracias
<Harpagornis> nuevamente*
<bruno_> hola amigos, se me ocurrio instalar xp teniendo ubuntu 11.10 instalado y se perdio este ultimo, recupere el grub con rescatux pero ahora se perdio xp, alguien sabe si esto tiene solucion que no sea formatear e instalar en orden xp y despues ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-16
<urman> hola alguien me ayuda con un grande problema?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<urman> lo que pasa que quiero instalar ubuntu 11.10 desde usb y la pc ya que le doy instalar la pantalla se pone negra!!!
<Deckon> eso es cuando ya levanto el entorno del cdlive?
<urman> mire pongo el usb y me entra a una ventana negra que dice install ubuntu on usb, install ubuntu on hard disk y en cual quiera de las 2 me seme apaga me dijieron que cambiara splash por nomodeset y sigue igual incluso se escucho el sonido
<Deckon> urman, tu quieres ponerle ubuntu a tu usb?
<urman> como te digo ya lo tengo pero se pone negra la pantalla
<urman> y tengo que recurrir apagarla
<urman> porque se queda intacta
<Deckon> urman, en las opciones de boot pon noapic nolapic y prueba con eso
<Deckon> urman, comprobaste la integridad de tu imagen iso?
<urman> como?
<Deckon> bajas la suma de verificacion y mediante md5sum compruebas que las cadenas concuerden
<urman> ahh
<urman> si eso si
<urman> sale los mismos codigos
<Deckon> ok, entonces prueba con lo de noapic nolapic
<urman> los 2?
<Deckon> si
<urman> ahora vengo
<urman> no te ballas
<urman> voy aser eso
<Deckon> suerte
<urman> ya regrese
<urman> no me salen esas opciones
<Deckon> si te deven de salir, si presionas F6 me parece que salen
<urman> esque ami no me sale eso
<urman> de abajo que dice
<urman> f1 help f2 lenguage etc
<urman> no me salen :(
<Deckon> raro
<urman> me sale eso negro pero mas feo
<urman> habra otra manera?
<Deckon> desconosco
<Deckon> si te deja editar la linea del kernle en el boot podrias correr esas opciones desde hay
<urman> cuando le pico
<urman> las flechitas I<--- --->I
<urman> nose como sellaman xD me sale abajo su codigo
<urman> y si los instalo con el wubi?
<Deckon> es otra opcion
<urman> pero tambien seme
<urman> apaga la pantalla
<urman> no se apaga
<urman> se pone negra
<urman> deja lo instalo pero saldran mas mimas opciones que dices?
<Deckon> la verdad desconosco, nunca e usado wubi
<urman> tengo 1 semana sin lograr instalarlo
<Deckon> urman, a lo mejor es una incompatibilidad de hardware, podrias probar con alguna otra distro con base diferente a debian
<urman> mm no conosco mas que ubuntu y nunca lo he probado
<[|HuGO|]> urman, que pasa que ocurre?
<Deckon> urman, podrias probar con mageia o suse
<urman> hola hugo lo que pasa esque cuando quiero instalarlo la pantalla se pone negra y ya no me deja avanzar y tengo que forzar a apagarla
<[|HuGO|]> urman, sólo ocurre cuando intentas instalar?
<urman> si osea reinicio pc y entro con la usb y me sale una pantalla que dice ubuntu
<urman> y le pongo install on hard disk
<urman> y se pone como a cargar unos datos y luego de eso se pone negra la pantalla
<Deckon> urman, pero puedes entrar en modo cdlive?
<[|HuGO|]> urman, como haz hecho booteable el usb?
<urman> el cdlive es desde la pc prendida?
<urman> pues ise el tutorial del
<urman> ubuntu de la pagina oficial
<Deckon> si
<urman> si tambien y seme apaga
<urman> perdon se pone negra
<[|HuGO|]> urman, te ocurre sólo en linux?
<[|HuGO|]> haz probado el monitor en otro pc?
<urman> de hecho tenia otra pc ya vieja y esta la compre ase 1 mes
<urman> y es la primera vez que instalo ubuntu o algo que tenga que ver con linux
<Crashbit> parece que la gráfica no esté soportada
<Crashbit> urman: mira que gráfica tienes con lspci | grep -i vga
<Crashbit> urman: y asegurate de estar soportada por el kernel y por Xorg
<urman> mm como veo eso
<urman> pongo el comando ese?
<Deckon> urman, si, tienes que correr ese comando en el sistema en modo live
<urman> esque nose como
<liljoker> Hola gente tengo una pregunta que no se porque pasa, y es la siguiente...
<[|HuGO|]> Yo creo que si no soportara la tarjeta gráfica no mostraría nada en ningún momento
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, con confianza.
<urman> les digo lo que tiene mi pc?
<Deckon> urman, cuando inicie ubuntu te va a aparecer una opcion que dice porbar ubuntu sin alterar el equipo o algo asi, ese es el live
<[|HuGO|]> urman, es un desktop verdad?
<urman> si
<liljoker> Alguien save porque no puedo escribir en los discos particionados para almacenar informacion me dice una advertencia (que solo son de lectura)
<urman> pero creo que tiene tarjeta de laptop
<Deckon> :S
<[|HuGO|]> tiene tarjeta integrada?
<urman> si
<urman> http://www8.hp.com/uy/es/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5155185
<urman> aqui sale creo
<urman> nose mucho
<Deckon> liljoker, ntfs?
<Deckon> urman, es de marca tu maquina?
<urman> si es hp
<liljoker> Deckon, si estan en formato ntfs
<Deckon> liljoker, tienes instalado ntfs-3g?
<liljoker> Deckon, no,, esta particionado desde windows y no cree la particion en linux,
<GridCube> liljoker, si windows cerro mal su sesion, puede haber dejado trabada la particion, tendrias que ver si podes rebootar en windows al menos dos veces para que la particion quede liberada
<liljoker> Deckon, dime que es ntfs-3g
<Deckon> bueno primero haz lo que dijo GridCube , si no queda ya veremos que mas hacer
<GridCube> liljoker, desde ubuntu 10.10 ntfs-3g viene pe instalado por default y le permite a linux usar libremente particiones ntfs, de ultima si no podes bootear en windows podes usar la opcion "force" dentro del fstab
<liljoker> GridCube, No,, en windows tanto como linux pedo ver la particion pero no puedo pegar algun archivo foto, video etc, desde linux
<GridCube> si desde windows no podes entonces no tengo ni idea
<GridCube> probablemente un virus diria yo
<liljoker> GridCube, no no estas confundido,
<urman> entonces mi pc no sirve para usar ubuntu :(?
<liljoker> GridCube, en windows si puedo almacenar informacion
<GridCube> ah, liljoker entonces sali dos veces de windows apagandolo normalmente
<liljoker> GridCube, pero desde linux no puedo mover mi informacion para la particion creada para almacenar mi informacion personal
<Deckon> urman, puede que tengas broncas de compativilidad como ay te dije, pero puedes intentar con algun otro linux con diferente base
<GridCube> O_o liljoker no podes mover de ntfs a ext3?
<liljoker> GridCube, ya he echo eso pensando que era alguna error de session
<Deckon> liljoker, vuelve a explicar tu problema por que no te entendimos que esta ocurriendo
<liljoker> GridCube, no creo que sea por eso mas pienso que no me deja sobre escribir datos en esa particion, esta solo para lectura el disco particionado
<urman> esque yo quiero probar algo que no sea window y que se pueda instalar junto al window
<liljoker> A ver voy a volver a explicar
<GridCube> liljoker, entonces hace un mount con force
<GridCube> !mount
<kubot> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Deckon> urman, megeia o suse tambien te permiten hacerlo
<urman> y son la misma? son faciles de usar que no tengo experiencia
<liljoker> GridCube, no no creo que sea eso mas pienso que deve ser algun tipo de lectura para todas las unidades como esa de ntfs-3g
<Deckon> urman,  si, por eso te menciono esas, hay mas linux pero dentro de las mas faciles estan esas
<urman> y es gratis y es igual que usar ubuntu?
<Deckon> urman, si, casi
<liljoker> Miren ps el problema radica que no puedo copiar un video de la carpeta personal para mi particion creada para almacenar infrmacion
<urman> okk bueno bajo megeia y tu me das soporte porfa?
<Deckon> urman, mmm en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe se podria hacer elgo pero por aqui no
<Deckon> no se si magei tenga un canal en español
<GridCube> liljoker, si podes ver lo que tenes en el disco, entonces esta montado, usando ntfs-3g, si queres forzarlo a que te deje mover archivos y todo tenes que hacer un force, mira mi fstab tiene esta linea:  /dev/sdb2       /media/windows  auto    rw,auto 0       0
<urman> :(
<GridCube> el rw fuerza al disco a ser de lectura escritura
<liljoker> GridCube, si si puedo verlo pero no puedo pegar archivos, me podrias explicar como hacer eso.. un amigo me dijo que le diera click derecho al disco particionado y que le diera (Lectura y Escritura) pero cuando hago eso me niega la accion solicitada
<GridCube> !fstab | liljoker
<kubot> liljoker: El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<urman> seme ase muy feo el diseño de megeia
<GridCube> ya, gracias por tu inutilidad kubot
<urman> me recordaria mucho al windows :S
<GridCube> liljoker, tenes que editar el archivo fstab
<liljoker> GridCube, donde lo puedo editar?
<[|HuGO|]> urman, instala debian
<liljoker> GridCube, desde Gparted
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> liljoker, apreta alt-f2 y escribi:    gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<liljoker> GridCube, me podrias pasar algun tutorial o guia voy a buscar algo en san google para ver como editar eso
<Deckon> [|HuGO|], no creo que este para esas andadas todavia...
<liljoker> GridCube, a ver esperame...
<urman> y esta en español?
<urman> esque el mas conocido que tengo es ubuntu
<Deckon> urman, si
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, puede que no tenga el problema del soporte de video
<[|HuGO|]> y si lo instala con gnome dudo que tenga problemas
<Deckon> si, pero va a ser algo rudo su primer contacto con linux
<Deckon> seria mas facil intentar con otra base....mi opinion
<dabor> liljoker, cuando se monta la particion dale permisos de escritura
<urman> porque alguien me dijo que bajara virtualbox?
<liljoker> GridCube, no no me abrio el programa ( gksu gedit /etc/fstab)
<liljoker> dabor, como asi..
<Deckon> urman, por que en virtualbox puedes probar los sistemas sin poner en riesgo tu sistema y sin broncas de compativilidad
<GridCube> ah... como se llama el editor de textos de ubuntu?
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, yo aprendi con Slackware
<urman> pero no instalarlos?
<[|HuGO|]> lol
<GridCube> :/ yo uso leafpad
<dabor> GridCube, gedit, nano, etc
<GridCube> entonces liljoker gedit tendria que abrir /etc/fstab
<liljoker> GridCube, gedit uso
<Deckon> [|HuGO|], si pero no creo que sea el punto
<GridCube> liljoker, tons?
<liljoker> GridCube, puedo hacerlo desde la terminal, o tengo que usar precisamente ese alt+f2
<GridCube> da lo mismo
<liljoker> GridCube, ok dame 1min voy a abrirlo
<Deckon> urman, si, es una instlacion visualizada del sistema
<GridCube> a menos que unity alla jugado con alt-f2
<urman> si lo instalo con eso si funcionara?
<GridCube> alla o haya? ....
<[|HuGO|]> urman, de que formas haz intentado instalar ubuntu
<urman> mm
<Deckon> urman, si, pero no es lo mismo a que si tubieras el sistema instalado en tu maquina
<urman> desde usb y wubi
<[|HuGO|]> y los dos te dan el mismo problema no ?
<urman> si
<urman> de echo
<GridCube> liljoker, http://microteknologias.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/guia-de-fstab/
<urman> 1 ves nose aque le mobi
<urman> que se escucho una musiquita
<GridCube> pero es bastante tecnico
<urman> pero nose veia nada
<liljoker> GridCube, ahorita te paso una imagen para que me indiques que hacer en ese archivo
<liljoker> GridCube, ok ahora reviso
<GridCube> liljoker, es texto, en todo caso pasame un pastebin :P
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<liljoker> GridCube, ok de acuerdo ahora te lo paso
<[|HuGO|]> urman, que tarjeta es la que tienes?
<liljoker> GridCube, aqui tienes amigo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/885750/
<urman> AMD A45
<liljoker> kubot, amigo tu comentario es para mi o para otra persona
<kubot> liljoker: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<[|HuGO|]> Intenta instalar el sistema, da lo mismo si despues de instalarlo no puedes ver la parte gráfica e intentaremos entrar modo terminal tty
<GridCube> liljoker, pasame un pastebin de lo que resulta cuando haces df
<[|HuGO|]> e instalaremos unos drivers manualmente
<urman> ano perdon es
<urman> radeon hd 6320
<liljoker> GridCube, como lo hago
<GridCube> liljoker, abri otra terminal, escribi df y apreta enter
<GridCube> copia lo que resulta a pastebin
<liljoker> GridCube, ok
<liljoker> GridCube, aqui tienes amigo,,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/885753/
<GridCube> liljoker, cual particion es tu disco que no podes usar? Disco masivo?
<liljoker> GridCube, me podrias decir mas o menos porque paso esto desde que migre del 10.10 de ubuntu al 11.10 me recuerdo que si podia pegar y cortar archivos o videos a mi particion creada...
<liljoker> GridCube, practicamente todos los discos...
<GridCube> se puede haber bloqueado por haberse cerrado mal desde windows
<GridCube> es algo bastante comun
<liljoker> GridCube, pero si puedo ver la informacion en los discos solo que no tengo como algun permiso para escribir en ellos
<liljoker> GridCube, digamos que copia el video de mi carpeta personal pero no puedo pegarlo en el disco masivo es un ejemplo
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> el automount detecta que windows se cerro mal, y no e deja usarlo para sobreescribir
<GridCube> desde windows deberias hacer un fsck
<GridCube> luego editar tu fstab no dañaria a nadie, ponele tenes que agregar unas lineas asi:
<liljoker> GridCube, que problema...
<urman> alguna idea re configurar algo del wubi
<GridCube> /dev/sdb1        /media/DiscoMasivo   auto rw,auto 0 0
<GridCube> tendrias que crear una carpeta que sea DiscoMasivo sin espacio
<liljoker> GridCube, ya me confundistes...
<[|HuGO|]> urman, el problema es con la tarjeta ATI
<urman> y no tiene solucion?
<Guest49391> hola amigos necesito una mano, de la nada mi particion ntfs no monta, quiero entrar a mis datos y simplemente no abre
<[|HuGO|]> urman, hay que investigar el tema. ATI y Linux no se llevan bien
<urman> :(
<[|HuGO|]> Guest49391, Intentaste entrar desde un live cd?
<GridCube> liljoker, en tu fstab agregas una linea como la que te pase, le dice a tu sistema que monte el disco /dev/sdb1 en la "carpeta" /media/DiscoMasivo, pero sin espacio entre disco y masivo, porque no se como enseñarle a leer espacios a fstab, luego le dice que se fije el tipo de formato y luego l dice quequeres que sea de lectura y escritura
<[|HuGO|]> revisa si obtienes lectura de la partición con un live cd
<Guest49391> todavia no porque recien me doy cuenta que no carga
<Guest49391> en caso de poder entrar desde ahi que tengo que hacer para que monte normalmente luego?
<urman> ahorita vengo ire intentar de nuevo
<[|HuGO|]> ahí tienes instalado algún s.o?
<Guest49391> nono, solo mis datos personales nada mas
<liljoker> GridCube, esta linea (/dev/sdb1        /media/DiscoMasivo   auto rw,auto 0 0) la pego en otra linea nueva en el archivo o donde?
<GridCube> al final del archivo si
<GridCube> es un archivo de texto
<GridCube> agregas una linea y pones esoy le das un enter mas
<liljoker> GridCube, ok no abra problemas, ahi que desmontarlo tambien?
<GridCube> no, se desmonta al apagar
<[|HuGO|]> Guest49391, yo creo que lo mejor es que rescates la información con un live cd, luego formatees la partición, reparala y luego transformala a NTFS denuevo
<GridCube> liljoker, cuando lo haces asi el disco no aparece mas en el escritorio, se monta solo al principio en su carpeta y no lo volves a ver nunca mas, esta solo la carpeta
<[|HuGO|]> y dime como va
<Guest49391> bien
<Guest49391> seguramente lo haga esta noche asique mañana les cuento como me fue
<liljoker> GridCube, entonces lo dejo montado? no tendre problemas
<GridCube> O_o porque tendrias problemas?
<GridCube> es un disco interno?
<[|HuGO|]> Guest49391, suerte
<liljoker> GridCube, es tipoco de ubuntu cada que reparo una cosa me jode otra!
<GridCube> liljoker, es un disco interno?
<[|HuGO|]> la posibilidad de rescatar la información desde live cd esta arriba del 95%
<liljoker> GridCube, el disco masivo es externo, y el tools archivos es interno particionado para windows7 y ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> entonces no
<GridCube> no lo montes en fstab
<liljoker> GridCube, entonces lo desmonto!
<GridCube> porque no dijiste antes
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> :P lol yo tampoco pregunté
<liljoker> GridCube, ps nunca me lo preguntastes, a lo que voy es que no puedo pegar archivos fuera del sistema de ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> probaste en otros puertos?
<GridCube> usb digo?
<liljoker> GridCube, lo que no entiendo es porque solo lee las demas unidades como lectura, digamos que quiero ver un archivo de win7 pero no puedo pegar alguna informacion
<liljoker> GridCube, no no tiene nada que ver los puertos pienso que no tengo permisos de lectura y escritura en las unidades, pienso que ubuntu me restringio esa opcion...
<GridCube> si, cambio de dueño
<liljoker> GridCube, a lo lejos recuerdo que para tener privilegios de super usuario en las unidades tenia que darle algun comando a nautilus
<GridCube> npi :(
<liljoker> GridCube, no recuerdo si es python o nautilus
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> che liljoker podes intentar hacer esto
<GridCube> hace un lsub
<GridCube> hace un lsusb
<curiousx> hola
<curiousx> me la mande =P
<liljoker> GridCube, ok ahora lo hago, mira porke me tiro este error
<liljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885771/
<GridCube> seh son errores de gtk, no importan
<curiousx> alguien sabe algun comando con el que pueda definir que inicie por defecto el escritorio gnome
<curiousx> lo tengo definido para que inicie con kde
<liljoker> GridCube, ok
<curiousx> y kde me da segmentation fault =P
<curiousx> y como no me da el escritorio entonces tengo que solucionarlo por TTY =P
<liljoker> GridCube, aqui tienes el lsusb,,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/885772/
<GridCube> curiousx, sali de sesion, no rebootees, solo cerr la sesion y elegi iniciar en gnome en donde tenes que poner el usuario y contraseña
<curiousx> seh
<GridCube> liljoker, cual es tu disco?
<liljoker> GridCube, que disco?
<GridCube> el externo
<liljoker> GridCube, Donde tengo win7 y ubuntu + particion para almacenar informacion
<curiousx> la macana es que esta configurado para que entre al escritorio directamente sin escribir la contraseña
<liljoker> GridCube, es el disco masivo es externo
<GridCube> curiousx, si cerras la sesion no
<curiousx> o sino, desde ahi mismo elijiria gnome =P
<GridCube> si, liljoker, ese el externo cual es en la lista del lsusb?
<liljoker> curiousx, que es lo que quieres ponerle contraseña o dejarlo libre para que entre directo al escritorio?
<liljoker> GridCube, tienes el paste
<curiousx> claro, es que no me da graficos es decir, mmm... a ver voy a intentar con logout un segundo ahora vengo
<liljoker> curiousx, ok dale
<curiousx> esta libre, para que entre sin pedir contraseña
<curiousx> ahora vengo
<GridCube> liljoker, si pero no reconosco ninguno de esos nombres, que es "chicony electonics" o "simpletech"
<GridCube> uno de esos es tu disco pero no soy mago para saber cual
<liljoker> GridCube, estoy igual que tu esperame porke chicony es la marca de mi webcam y ese simpletech no lo reconosco
<urman> al carajo ubuntu ya 1 semana fue lo maximo que puedo perder
<urman> para nada :(
<GridCube> urman, que problema tenes?
<urman> se pone la pantalla negra al instalarlo
<urman> :(
<Guest49391> mas detalles?
<urman> ahorita volvi a intentar pero otraves los mismos resultados
<GridCube> urman, usa la version alternate del instalador
<urman> cuando inicio se cargan unas letras y despues se pone negro
<urman> cual es esa?
<GridCube> la... alternate?
<urman> ski
<urman> si
<curiousx> no, no hay caso
<liljoker> GridCube, no no veo cual puerto es el disco masivo
<GridCube> urman, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/
<GridCube> la que dice alternate
<liljoker> GridCube, hice un lspci pero no lo reconosco desde ahi
<curiousx> algien sabe donde esta el archivo de configuracion donde el sistema lee con que escritorio iniciar ?
<GridCube> liljoker, no, tiene que estar en el lsub
<GridCube> curiousx, que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<curiousx> 10.10
<liljoker> GridCube, desde no lo reconosco creo que tendria que ser ese simpletech
<Guest49391> 10.10 acaba de morir no?
<liljoker> curiousx, tu estas hablando de con que sistema iniciar ya sea windows o linux
<GridCube> liljoker, entonces podrias probar esto: sudo chmod 775 4971:ce21
<liljoker> GridCube, ok ahora lo hago
<curiousx> el problema es que la terminal grafica "TTY 7" esta toltalmente tildada con el "segmentation fault" entonces no puedo hacer nada
<GridCube> en teoria deber volverlo de lectura escritura
<urman> pesa 1.5gb esa?
<GridCube> curiousx, what
<curiousx> si recinicio GDM es otra vez lo mismo, intenta cargar KDE y se tranca el camion a mitad del camino xD
<curiousx> no, sistema no
<curiousx> estoy escribiendo a cerca de entornos de escritorio
<urman> pero tambien se puede instalar desde una usb?
<Guest49391> urman, si
<GridCube> urman, no espera, no se porque ahi no estan los alternate de i386
<curiousx> una vez lo solucione con el comando "set" usando bt me intale gnome-shell y como anda muy mal con una linea de comando en una TTY le indique al sistema que iniciara con gnome 2.31
<urman> ok
<curiousx> pero ni idea donde quedo ese comando =P
<GridCube> urman, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<GridCube> ahi
<urman> cancelo la descarga?
<urman> ok
<urman> ahora vengo rapido
<urman> no teballas
<GridCube> urman, busca este ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<liljoker> GridCube, chmod: no se puede acceder a «4971:ce21»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<GridCube> :(
<urman_> ya vine
<liljoker> curiousx, en si que es lo que quieres hacer?
<GridCube> liljoker, no se lo siento
<curiousx> iniciar con gnome
<liljoker> GridCube, gracias por tu ayuda nada es facil....
<GridCube> curiousx, cerrar sesion no sirvio?
<liljoker> curiousx, no estas hablando del administrador de arranque
<curiousx> no soy noob
<GridCube> espera, estas usando gdm o kdm?
<urman_> baje el segundo
<curiousx> estoy escribiendo, gnome, o sea entorno de escritorio
<GridCube> curiousx, ya, no te sulfures
<curiousx> no te sulfates xD
<GridCube> dime, que gestor de escritorio estas usando? gdm o kdm?
<liljoker> curiousx, si explica mas tu detalle, kizas te pueda ayudar que vengo de 10.10 ahora uso 11.10
<curiousx> gdm
<curiousx> puff yo vengo de mas atras pero no puedo encontrar ese vendito comando por ningun lado =(
<GridCube> curiousx, >sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<urman_> gridcube ya que lo baje que ago
<curiousx> un segundo...
<GridCube> D: wow, eso fue rapido, son como 700mb
<urman_> la conexion de donde soy es pesima
<liljoker> GridCube, mientras curiousx hace el comando respondeme alguna pregunta.
<GridCube> urman_, hacete un cd booteable o un pendrive booteable, usando untebootin or ejemplo
<curiousx> =0
<curiousx> no se que paso
<GridCube> o:
<urman_> olle pero
<GridCube> que no sabes que paso
<urman_> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.8 con ese no la ago entonces?
<liljoker> GridCube, tiene que ver algo que aya instalado ubuntu 11.10 en ext4 en lugar de ext3 no tiene nada que ver
<curiousx> pero entro en reposo y cuando movi el muse me dio el gdm y le indique gnome y voila xD
<urman_> uso untebootin?
<GridCube> urman_, dije "por ejemplo" prque es el que yo uso y nunca me dio problemas
<urman_> usare ese
<urman_> que dices
<curiousx> igual gracias, me habia olvidad por completo de que dpkg podia ayudarme =P
<urman_> aver si cambia algo
<GridCube> aa mi nunca me fallo
<curiousx> seh, si se que paso
<GridCube> :D bien curiousx
<curiousx> ya te digo, una vez lo habia solucionao' pero no se que a pasao' con ese comando ahonde a uqedao' xD
<GridCube> yo creo que me voy a dormir porque tengo frio en las patas
<curiousx> la posta la distro es ubuntu ultimate edition
<curiousx> version 3.0.1 un fierro
<GridCube> !offtopic | curiousx
<kubot> curiousx: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<curiousx> xD
<liljoker> Alguien en esta sala tiene alguna idea de porque no puedo pegar archivos en los discos ntfs...
<urman_> la beta no es recomendable ?
<GridCube> liljoker, te recomiendo buscar en google, se que muchos han tenido ese problema
<curiousx> por que no tenes el driver cargado al kernel, por que el disco lo estas montando sin permisos de escritura =P
<curiousx> userland =P
<GridCube> urman_, la version beta no es estable, y a menos que no quieras pasarte el dia reportando bugs te recomiendo que uses las estables, y te pases el dia reportando bugs pero por diversion nomas
<liljoker> curiousx, alguna idea de como instalar eso
<liljoker> curiousx, esperame solo me voy a cambiar de mesa...
<curiousx> ok
<urman_> okk
<urman_> lo que quiero es instalar ubuntu
<urman_> nunca he podido
<urman_> u.u
<curiousx> =0 nunca ha podido instalar ubuntu =0
<urman_> no D:
<curiousx> xD manda el cd que te guio
<liljoker> curiousx, ya regrese ps si como hago eso para leer y escribir en los discos
<curiousx> liljoker: mount /dev/<disco> -o rw /mnt
<curiousx> liljoker: mount /dev/<disco> -o rw,user /mnt
<liljoker> curiousx, asi como esta lo pongo en la terminal
<curiousx> liljoker: sudo mount /dev/<disco> -o rw,user /mnt
<curiousx> nop
<liljoker> curiousx, entonces?
<curiousx> reemplaza <disco> por la particion que corresponda
<liljoker> edito eso que dice disco entre los corchetes
<liljoker> ok
<curiousx> cual es el dilema en la instalacion urman_ ?
<liljoker> ahora lo hago dame un minuto
<urman_> la pantalla se pone negra
<urman_> =(
<curiousx> urman_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<urman_> bajo esa?
<liljoker> curiousx, como es el comando para ver mis particiones en la list (fdisk -l) que mas me falta
<curiousx> urman_: la instalacion es algo asi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH7QQ3WHZBs
<dabor> liljoker, te falta indicarle que disco /dev/sda o el que sea
<urman_> okk
<curiousx> en estos tiempos debe ser mas facil que eso, pero la interfaz es la misma (curses)
<curiousx> =0 dabor, looks familiar for me, aloha dabor =P
<liljoker> dabor, si si lo se eso queria ver en las tablas de particiones....
<dabor> curiousx, ;-)
<liljoker> dabor, si si gracias..
<liljoker> curiousx, mira tendria que hacer ese comando para todas las particiones en formato ntfs
<liljoker> curiousx, 2pregunta, tengo que hacerlo siempre o con 1 vez es suficiente...
<curiousx> y cual es el dilema?
<curiousx> no queres tipear el mismo comando to2 los dias?
<dabor> liljoker, un disco externo USB, lo normal es que al conectarlo quede visible y escribible !!
<liljoker> dejo un paste para que vean mi tabla de particiones...
<liljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885797/
<urman> esto se paro xD ya lo toy
<urman> bajando
<dabor> liljoker, estabas hablando de un disco externo???
<liljoker> dabor, ok pero es suficiente hacerlo solo 1 vez o cada vez que tengo que sobre escribir en el disco
<liljoker> dabor, si si pero tambien no puedo escribir en la particion de donde instalo windows7
<dabor> liljoker, disco externo...lo unico que hago es conectarlo
<dabor> liljoker, idem particiones de win
<liljoker> dabor, si si lo conecto y puedo leer la informacion o verla pero no puedo editar la informacion o pegar archivos como videos fotos etc...
<dabor> liljoker, si tuviera que hacer esos comandos cada vez que voy a escribir renuncio jaja
<dabor> liljoker, dale un scandisk desde windows a las particiones con problemas
<urman> se inicia igual con usb?
<curiousx> si, igual con usb
<liljoker> dabor, ok despues que hago? del scandisk
<urman> crees que funcione que ya me desespere? xD
<Guest12013> dabor, puedo preguntar cual es tu problema?
<curiousx> pero, tenes que usar un programa como por ejemplo unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<liljoker> dabor, regreso otra vez a ubuntu para ver si puedo sobre escribir en las particiones creadas o en el disco externo
<urman> si ya lo baje olle pero en el video cuando le doy en install ubuntu
<curiousx> si,te funcionara, el alternative install esta hecho espacialmente para casos como el tuyo
<urman> siempre se pone negro
<urman> okk
<dabor> liljoker, si
<urman> y si se puede guardar junto al window por si en algun motivo no funciona¡?
<curiousx> si
<urman> okk genial :P
<curiousx> hace un backup e informate bien, por que no hay mouse en esa instalacion
<liljoker> dabor mira es similar a este problema solo que no puedo pegar los archivos http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/error-al-intentar-copiar-archivos-a-un-disco-externo-o-una-memoria-usb-permisos-solucionado-td3509789.html
<urman> como se hace un backup
<curiousx> tenes que moverte entre las opciones con la flechas direccionales, la tecla <tab> (tabulador) y enter
<urman> ahi sale la opcion de instalar con window?
<curiousx> agarras un disco externo o un dvd y quemas ahi, las cosas importantes
<curiousx> si
<urman> no tengo nada importante
<urman> buscas descargas
<urman> puras descargas
<urman> xd
<urman> 9min mas y se baja
<urman> el pesimo internet de mexico...
<urman> aya en españa tiene muchooo!!
<curiousx> no digas, en serio? si no paso mas de 10 minutos y ya te descargaste 700 megas?
<urman> mm
<urman> ami se mease lento
<urman> ahorita esta bajando a 800kbs
<urman> aya en españa me imagino que como 9000
<urman> o mas de 10mil
<Guest12013> y yo con un modem 3g que solo anda a 13,6 de velocidad
<Guest12013> que mediocre
<urman> 13mil :o
<Guest12013> no
<Guest12013> 13,6 kbps
<urman> :/
<Guest12013> jajaja
<urman> pero si eres de españa aya tienen buena conexion
<liljoker> dabor, mira esta imagen ya tengo un archiv dlc en el portapapeles pero cuando lo quiero pegar en disco externo no me aparece la opcion de pegar ni con control + v http://i.imgur.com/nOkue.png
<Guest12013> yo sot argentino
<curiousx> bueno... este gaucho se va pa' su rancho, cya all, cya dabor
<urman> ahh pense que de españa
<urman> noo D:
<urman> que mal ya se fue el que me iva ayudar
<Guest12013> jaja
<Guest12013> cual es tu problema urman?
<urman> mi pc no quiere al ubuntu y se pone negra la pantalla
<urman> u.u
<urman> y el curiousx me dijon que bajara la alternativa
<dabor> liljoker, no hay que modificar nada en el fstab para que reconozca un disco externo
<Guest12013> simplemente pasala a un usb o a un cd e instala
<urman> pero siempre que le doy isntall se pone negro con la alternativa no?
<dabor> urman, es una notebook?
<urman> no pero se podria que es notebook
<liljoker> dabor, que yo sepa no se, lo que quiero es tener privilegios de lectura y escritura, pero no puedo solo tengo la de lectura
<urman> son de esas hp que no tienen cpu
<Guest12013> urman, cual?
<dabor> liljoker, ya hiciste el scandisk??
<Guest12013> all in one?
<urman> es una hp omni
<urman> si
<Guest12013> caracteristicas?
<liljoker> dabor, no estava buscando info de mi problema en san google, ahora vuelvo voy a hacer el scandisk
<urman> http://www8.hp.com/uy/es/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5155185
<urman> aqui sale mi pc
<liljoker> dabor, ya regreso...
<urman> y todo lo que tiene
<urman> que es muy patetico xD
<Guest12013> bien
<Guest12013> dejame ver
<Guest12013> tenes algun sistema instalado ya?
<urman> viene instalado
<urman> window 7
<urman> home
<urman> incluso tiene recovery xD
<urman> pero quiero ubuntu
<urman> tener los 2
<Guest12013> y queres usar solo ubuntu o dejar los dos sistemas?
<urman> los 2
<Guest12013> bien
<urman> pero usare ubuntu
<urman> el window lo usare solo para algunas cosas que no puede ubuntu
<dabor> urman, busca en google si ese modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad con linux
<urman> mm
<urman> voy abuscar
<urman> ya se bajo una duda
<urman> el alternative
<urman> como cual se elige?
<Guest12013> me parecio haber leido hoy que las radeon con linux tienen algun problema, puede ser?
<urman> nose :S
<urman> ojala y no
<urman> eligo 11.10 live o cual?
<Guest12013> cuales tenes?
<urman> la de alternative
<dabor> urman, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/159487
<dabor> Guest12013, no van muy finas pero andan decentemente
<Guest12013> me parecia, puede que ese sea el problema de urman?
<urman> uy q mal
<urman> :/
<Guest12013> problema solucionado jaja
<Guest12013> disculpa
<Guest12013> me dio risa
<urman> q paso :(
<Guest12013> al parecer no se entienden con linux
<urman> y no voy apoder entonces
<Guest12013> lo mas probable es que no
<dabor> urman, se debe poder, hay que buscar la manera.!!
<urman> sii!! que siempre e querido tener ubuntu
<Guest12013> alguna otra distro quiza
<urman> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386
<urman> con esa intento?
<Guest12013> proba
<urman> pero cual elegio
<urman> que es
<urman> 11.10 live?
<urman> 11.10_netistall
<urman> 11.10_live_64x
<Guest12013> live
<urman> ok
<urman> listo esta cargando
<urman> no pasa nada si estoy apagando y prendido mucho la pc?
<dabor> urman, si no anda con una, no anda con ninguna, independientemente que sea live, 32 o 64
<urman> que todo el dia estado asi
<urman> :/
<dabor> urman, con linux mint tambien hay usuarios que reportan problemas
<Guest12013> porque esta basada en ubuntu
<Guest12013> yo le iba a proponer tuquito que anda muy bien
<Guest12013> pero tambien esta basada en ubuntu
<urman> que mal yo queria probar algo diferente a window
<Guest12013> quiza deberias probar con debian
<urman> cual quier linux
<urman> es casi la misma?
<Colo_ar> o arch
<urman> alguna que se paresca a ubuntu y que sea rapida
<Guest12013> debian
<urman> que el window tiene muchas cosas y se pone muy lento
<urman> y si es bueno?
<dabor> urman, son todas similares, depende el gusto del usuario
<Guest12013> arch es para mas avanzados en mi opinion
<urman> sebe muy bonito el
<urman> linux mint pero
<urman> dicen que nose puede
<urman> hay que esperar aver si funciona
<urman> eso del alternative
<urman> si no ya seme van las esperanzas
<Colo_ar> urman:  queres aprender un poco de linux ?
<urman> si
<Colo_ar> debian o arch entonces, no te vas a aburrir nunca
<Guest12013> debian
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<urman> y debian
<urman> si se puede instalar
<urman> junto al windows?
<Guest12013> si
<urman> seria la segunda opcion
<urman> tu cual usas?
<Guest12013> ubuntu 11.10, pero con grafico nvidia
<urman> el linux ocupa muchos
<urman> comandos?
<[|HuGO|]> urman, aqui hay una forma de como instalar debian de forma muy parecida a wubi.  http://www.goodbye-windows.com/
<urman> donde
<urman> y cual elegi?
<urman> eligo
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<urman> hola buenas noches
<Guest12013> buenas noches
<urman> si no funciona eso del ubuntu alternativo
<urman> bajare ese debian
<Guest12013> HuG0, muy bueno ese enlace que le pasaste a urman
<urman> ya guarde el link para si no funciona
<urman> bajarmelo
<urman> es igual de rapido verdad?
<[|HuGO|]> claro, lo que si esque la instalación tiene muchísimo mas contenido que el de ubuntu
<[|HuGO|]> es mas difícil
<urman> crees que pueda instalarlo porque es mi primer sistema linux
<[|HuGO|]> urman, tienes que leer mucho.
<[|HuGO|]> espera un segundo
<xangua> [|HuGO|] urman para hablar de debian tienen el canal de debian
<urman> okk
<[|HuGO|]> ubuntu es debian :P
<urman> ;o
<urman> una duda
<urman> ocupo saver comandos
<urman> ?
<Guest12013> buscate algun manual en google y ponete a leer un poco urman, todos empezamos asi
<urman> okk
<[|HuGO|]> urman, ingresa a #debian-es
<urman> me lo pasas de nuevo
<urman> que se me cerro
<[|HuGO|]> pon /join #debian-es
<urman> listo ya
<m4v> [|HuGO|]: Ubuntu no es Debian, ni Debian es Ubuntu. Este canal es estrictamente para soporte de Ubuntu, no para que convencer personas de instalar otra distro.
<[|HuGO|]> m4v, entonces solucionele el problema de su tarjeta ATI
<Pierrot> :D hola de nuevo a todos
<m4v> [|HuGO|]: instalar un sistema operativo nuevo no es una solución.
<m4v> [|HuGO|]: si no quieres ayudar a personas con Ubuntu entonces vete de este canal.
<liljoker> alguien sabe porque no puedo pegar archivos en mis particiones de ntfs
<Lepattan> oigan, tengo una duda, he descargado algunos temas, después desde luego de instalar gnome-tweak-tools y lo necesario para descomprimir, pero al utilizar los temas, me sigue apareciendo la convinación de colores que había escogido antes. Alguien sabe si puedo cambiar esto?
<[|HuGO|]> he estado horas ayudando.
<m4v> Lepattan: fijate si no están montadas como solo-lectura, probablemente no tengas ntfs-3g instalado.
<m4v> liljoker: ^
<m4v> Lepattan: sorry.
<liljoker> m4v, una pregunta que es ntfs-3g
<m4v> liljoker: es un paquete
<m4v> liljoker: fijate si lo tienes instalado
<liljoker> m4v, es que tengo un problema y me hablando de ese paquete pero no se si instalarlo
<liljoker> m4v, ahora reviso
<liljoker> m4v, mira ahi mas paquetes similares, solo ese paquete instalo no instalo otro
<m4v> liljoker: no te entendí nada, pero ejecuta "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" en una terminal para instalarlo
<liljoker> m4v, ok ya lo estoy instalando desde synaptic
<Lepattan> se qué no es el lugar, pero no se donde preguntar, ¿existe algún canal donde el tema sea acerca de la seguridad en internet? o algo por el estílo.
<xangua> hex20dec: please go do your homework some other site
<urman> hugo estas?
<urman> alguien esta aqui?
<debsan> Lepattan, qué cosa específicamente ? todo está en internet, busca ahí
<fosco_> buenas
<Nax> se
<buenaventura> ajá
<Deckon> dias
 * neyder_ hola a todos!
<neyder_> hola! soy profesor de TIC en una escuela, quiero actualizar a Precise (ahora tengo maquinas con lucid, maverick y natty), sería genial hacerlo ahora que las clases han iniciado, cómo podía salvar lo de beta? el mirror local de los repos ya ha descargado todo.
<fosco_> neyder_, no es buena idea actualizar a una versión que aun está en desarrollo
<Deckon> si de porsi es mala idea actualizar de una version a otra, de una versio a una version beta es lo que esta despues de "mala"
<Crashbit> neyder_: no puedes salvar lo de que sea beta, será beta hasta que se acabe
<neyder_> fosco_, lo se! el lio esta en que si pongo ahora oniric, en abril tendre que actualizar engorrosamente tooodas a precise, y además pretendo dejar precise por unos años, (esperar no es tan viable ya que por abril es momento de evaluaciones y todo eso)
<Crashbit> neyder_: es mejor esperar a abril, que no meter una beta ahora y que en abril, con cualquier actualización pete igualmente
<fosco_> neyder_, como tu veas, para mi no es buena idea, pero si quieres actualizar a precise sólo has de ejecuta update-manager -d en cada PC
<Nax> lol
<Nax> neyder el kamikaze?
<fosco_> a veces las personas debemos caernos para darnos cuenta de que la escalera era peligrosa
<Nax> lol
<Deckon> wow que profundidad fosco_
<Nax> xD
<Nax> hay que caerse de un quinto piso para darse cuenta (?
<neyder_> juas!
<neyder_> se muy bien en que terreno piso,
<Crashbit> neyder_: pues así cual es la duda ?
<neyder_> uhm si a alguien se le ocurrio hacer algo similar (vivir solamente desde una beta p.e.), y esas cosas por ahora tengo un mirror local para no pelearme con actualizaciones y el aquete es edubuntu :)
<Crashbit> neyder_: yo uso precise desde antes de la primera alpha, sí
<Crashbit> neyder_: pero nunca la podnría en un equipo de uso diario
<Crashbit> !next
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'next'.
<Crashbit> !beta | neyder_
<kubot> neyder_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<neyder_> lo sé
<neyder_> no soy novato ;9
<Crashbit> neyder_: kubot dijo mas cosas, leelas todas
<Crashbit> sobretodo la parte final
<neyder_> bueno lo haré , tmapoco que las mauqinas seán críticas. Navegador, libreoffice
<Deckon> neyder_, bueno si lo quieres hacer pues solo actualiza y listo, solo toma precauciones para las posibles consecuencias, es todo lo que decimos
<neyder_> ajap!
<polux9> Hola a todos estoy instalando ubuntu 11.04 en un pc con winxp y en el espacio libre pondre ubuntu... pregunta: puede ir ubuntu en una gran particion extendida con las tres particiones crrespondientes dentro?
<neyder_> además sera un buena aventura , y un buen lugar de prueba de errores
<neyder_> polux9, si entiendo bien, si!
<Nax> y cuando muera el sistema tendras que preguntar en otro canal, por que aca solo dan soporte de ubuntus stables :P
<guampa> polux9: ubuntu puede ir en particiones logicas, si
<polux9> okas
<polux9> se pasaron ;)
<guampa> polux9: igual en una particion extendida podes hacer cuantas part. logicas quieras
<polux9> claro
<guampa> ok
<neyder_> Nax, gracias, al menos me dijeron donde van als dudas de los no stables #ubnutu+1
<Nax> :P
<Crashbit> neyder_: sí, ya te lo dije yo antes con kubot
<neyder_> al menos me dijeron, en plural, Gracias !
 * neyder_ agradece a Crashbit !!!
 * Crashbit se sonroja
<Crashbit> :-)
<neyder_> LoL
<granjero> buen dia
<granjero> alguien me ayuda con esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941890
<buenaventura> sí, es un link, lo abres con un browser
<granjero> buenaventura, ahi esta mi duda!
<granjero> es para hacer un script
<granjero> fijate en ese link
<buenaventura> esto es off topic granjero
<buenaventura> !ot granjero
<kubot> granjero: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<granjero> es una duda de ubuntu....
<Crashbit> no
<buenaventura> no
<granjero> no?
<buenaventura> y tienes que usar un case, no un if
<mimecar> granjero: busca "bash scripting guide"
<mimecar> y sigue los ejemplos
<granjero> ahi voy a leer sobre case
<granjero> gracias
<granjero> buenaventura, mimecar, gracias! ya esta listo!
<PakoTM> wenas..
<Pierrot> :D hola mundo
<Pierrot> bueno me voy de nuevo, pasen feliz dia nos vemos mas tarde
<urman> hola
<urman> hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<mimecar> !pregunta urman
<kubot> urman: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<urman> como instalo el ubuntu alternate dentro del window que siempre me quedo en las particiones
<mimecar> ubuntu alternate me parece que no tiene wubi
<liljoker> Hola mundo....
<liljoker> alguien sabe como resolver los problemas de GTK
<urman> pero osea lo meti en una usb y ya entro al sistema ya que los otros ubuntu no me deja se pone negra la pantall
<urman> y quiero ver si funciona con alternate sin perder windows
<mimecar> alternate es en principio el instalador en modo texto
<mimecar> !detalles liljoker
<kubot> liljoker: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<urman> pero como ago las particiones para poder instalarlo
<mimecar> urman: siguiendo los pasos del instalador
<urman> por eso
<urman> sigo los pasos y no avanzo
<mimecar> en que paso te quedas?
<liljoker> mimecar, kubot, ok ahora paso detalle en un paste
<mimecar> urman: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_con_Alternate_CD
<urman> okk gracias voy a checar
<liljoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886625/ Listo solo en synaptic me aparece en la terminal no me tira ese errror
<mimecar> liljoker: ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<liljoker> Desintale sudoku para darle el ejemplo o detalle del problema, algunos ya me avian dicho que es GTK y que no importa mucho...
<liljoker> mimecar, tengo ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> no tiene mucha importancia ese error
<lopez> tengo un problemilla al iniciar mi ubuntu me sale un mensaje de initframs al cual trate de forzar la montura como dice en ubuntu-es y poner un livecd para verificar el disco este ultimo generando un error
<liljoker> mimecar, pero hay alguna forma de repararlo, ya que se vuelve tedioso estar leyendo eso y no sabre cuando tenga un error distingo al GTK
<mimecar> cuando no funcione el programa
<urman> ya lei toda la guia incluso tambien otra y seme complica todabia mmm
<liljoker> mimecar, dime si ahi alguna solucion si no ps ya ni insisto
<mimecar> liljoker: tendrás que buscar la cadena del error y ver si hay alguna solución
<mimecar> pero no es un error en el programa
<mimecar> urman: es llegar al paso de las particiones y crearlas
<liljoker> mimecar, ok bueno gracias compi...
<urman> pero no entiendo muy bien
<urman> ya que mi disco duro se divide en 3 partes recovery y otra que esta protegida de office
<mimecar> tendrás que crear una partición extendida
<urman> sale una que diche hitachi 500gb y abajo una de 470 otra de 17 y otra de 200mb
<mimecar> si tienes 4 particiones primarias no puedes instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> sube una captura a imagebin
<urman> cuando voy alegir aser particion eligo la que dice hitachi?
<mimecar> urman: si tienes 4 primarias, tienes problemas
<urman> uff
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<urman> como? no tengo cel ni camara
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> lo más seguro es que tengas 4 particiones primarias
<ex> mmm
<mimecar> en ese caso tendrás que convertir una a extendida
<mimecar> y esperar que no afecte al sistema
<urman> uff :(
<ex> como es eso? usar la camara para tomar fotos al escritorio? lol
<ex> urman: apreta impr pant pet sis ;P
<urman> pero aqui en la pc
<urman> o ya instalando?
<mimecar> urman: no se para que tienes una partición de recuperación de office
<urman> http://imageshack.us/f/404/xad1.png/
<urman> mira tengo eso
<mimecar> parecen 4 particiones
<mimecar> primarias
<urman> y que puedo hacer
<itxshell> solo tienes 3 primarias el mbr de win
<mimecar> eliminar la partición de recuperación del office
<mimecar> pero no se como te afectará
<urman> okk
<itxshell> el recovery y la de winbugs
<mimecar> itxshell: windows 7 usa dos
<urman> mm
<itxshell> si por eso tiene 3
<mimecar> si borras la partición del sistema te puede afectar en windows
<mimecar> itxshell: no
<mimecar> 100 MB de arranque de windows, la de windows, recuperación de hp
<ex> lol
<mimecar> y partición del office
<ex> office?
<itxshell> jajaja no mimecar digo qu eel tiene solo 3 primarias
<mimecar> itxshell: la partición de arranque de windows 7 no aparece ahí
<itxshell> lo se
<itxshell> que instale dentro de winbugs urman
<urman> y como ago eso
<itxshell> ya si te gusta mucho quitas la de office si eso no te afecta por la licencia
<mimecar> itxshell: y si le afecta?
<itxshell> que se quede con su disco como esta y que use la instalacion dentro de windows
<urman> pero cuando estoy en la instalacion
<itxshell> yo no botaria licencias que tiene un costo ni lo recomendaria
<urman> me salen varias opciones disco duro completo y otra parecido y una que dice manual
<mimecar> urman: cuidado
<itxshell> urman,  baje un manual de como instalar ubuntu dentro de windows
<mimecar> si tienes 4 particiones primarias no puedes instalar ubuntu
<itxshell> lealo y viene para aclararles sus dudas
<urman> mm pero casi todas las guias son para los que utilizan el modo grafico
<urman> y la mia no agarra grafico se pone negra la pantalla
<mimecar> urman: aunque te funcione
<mimecar> si tienes 4 particiones primarias no puedes instalar ubuntu
<urman> bueno ya no instalare nada
<itxshell> ok urman  la instalacion dentro de windows es desde tu sistema operativo funcionando
<urman> 1 semana buscando y nada
<urman> :/+
<itxshell> toma unos cuantos minutos
<urman> pero no tengo idea
<itxshell> no afectara la tabla de particiones actual
<urman> nunca instale ningun linux
<itxshell> si no lees la guia no creo que lo entiendas
<urman> pero nose como hacer eso
<mimecar> descargas un live cd normal
<mimecar> y lo instalas con wubi
<urman> y no funciona
<urman> ya lo ise
<mimecar> es hacer doble click sobre el cd
<itxshell> hice*
<urman> al reiniciar la pantalla se pone
<mimecar> dentro de windows ya lo has hecho?
<urman> negra
<urman> si ya
<urman> cuando carga unas cosas
<itxshell> dijiste no conocer el procedmiento urman
<urman> por eso recurri al modo alternate
<itxshell> pues no puedo ayudarte mas urman  parece que tienes todas las respuestas a cualquier ayuda XD
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque de ubuntu
<mimecar> y mira donde se queda
<urman> deja instalo el wubi
<urman> para cargarlo adentro de window
<urman> ya instale el wubi
<urman> me sale
<urman> que si quiero reiniciar ahora
<urman> le pongo eso no?
<mimecar> si ahora reinicias no te pasará lo mismo?
<urman> cuando reinicie me saldra lo que te digo
<urman> cuando eliga
<urman> instalar
<urman> se pondra negra
<urman> y tendre que forzar la pc apagarse
<mimecar> si te sigue dando problemas, instala ubuntu en una máquina virtual
<urman> y como ago eso?
<mimecar> mira si te funciona primero con wubi
<urman> voy areinicar ahorita vengo lo dudo
<urman> ya lo probe mas de 5 veses
<itxshell> es raro si ya tenia la instalacion dentro de winbugs debio salirle que desistale primero
<mimecar> urman: ...
<mimecar> si te ha fallado 5 veces
<mimecar> lo hará 6
<itxshell> luego que velocidad jaja la de ese pc para la instalacion fueron segundos Wooo!
<urman> entonces que ago
<mimecar> instala virtualbox
<mimecar> y dentro ubuntu
<urman> ok
<urman> deja bajo virtualbox
<urman> el virtualbox es una instalacion virtual?
<urman> no cuenta para nada el sistema?
<mimecar> si con virtualbox te falla...
<urman> quiere decir que estoy muerto
<mimecar> no has instalado ubuntu dentro de virtualbox aún
<mimecar> no te pongas dramático
<urman> ok
<urman> listo ya lo baje
<urman> aprobarlo
<urman> nomas abro el programa
<urman> y se abre como una pc?
<mimecar> abres el programa, creas una máquina virtual y lo instalas
<urman> eligo
<urman> el window 7?
<mimecar> la máquina virtual tiene que ser de ubuntu
<urman> o ubuntu?
<urman> okk
<urman> en memoria
<urman> lo dejo tal como esta?
<mimecar> ponle la memoria que quieras
<urman> crear disco virutal nuev?
<mimecar> es tu única opción
<urman> listo ahora
<urman> listo ya
<urman> eligo español asi bla bla aver
<urman> olle mimecar
<urman> entro a una ventana morada con roza
<urman> y arriva como una barra
<mimecar> eso parece ubuntu
<urman> arriva sale la hora
<urman> >
<urman> y un mensajito
<urman> pero aqui ya nose que hacer
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<urman> okk
<urman> http://imageshack.us/f/836/xd123.png/
<urman> mira
<urman> ya salio un menu
<mimecar> ahora ya tienes ubuntu, pulsa en el menú de unity y la instalas
<urman> <
<mimecar> el live cd cuando empieza te pregunta si quieres instalar
<urman> cual menu unity¡?
<mimecar> pulsa en el menú de unity y busca la opción de instalar
<urman> sale una cosa que dice
<urman> >
<urman> instalar ubuntu
<urman> selecciono ese?
<mimecar> si lo que quieres hacer es instalar ubuntu...
<urman> pero solo sera virtualmente
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> si tienes 4 particiones primarias no puedes instalar ubuntu
<urman> pero yo podre tenerlo en mi pc
<mimecar> sólo en la máquina virtual
<urman> pero ahi es muy len to
<mimecar> eso
<mimecar> o eliminar la partición de office y esperar que no se rompa algo
<urman> pero solo tengo 3 la de recovery y office
<mimecar> y la de arranque de windows
<urman> por eso salen 3
<mimecar> 3 + la de arranque
<urman> dice unidades de disco duro (3)
<urman> y si borro el office
<urman> no pasa nada?
<mimecar> seguramente dejará de funcionarte el office
<urman> pero no afecta al window?
<mimecar> no te lo puedo garantizar
<urman> :S
<urman> es lo que quiero que no pase
<urman> que window no balla a funcionar
<urman> y me quede sin pc
<buenaventura> para cómo funciona, es lo mismo
<urman> para las tareas de perdid
<buenaventura> tienes tres particiones, o cuatro?
<urman> en disco duro sale
<urman> 3
<urman> recovery office y disco duro
<mimecar> y una oculta
<buenaventura> entonces, puedes redimensionar una, crear una nueva extendida y allí instalar ubuntu
<urman> y como ago eso
<buenaventura> sin perder ninguna partición actual
<mimecar> buenaventura: la partición de arranque de windows es primaria
<mimecar> y está oculta
<buenaventura> y?
<mimecar> 4 primarias
<buenaventura> no creo
<buenaventura> mi notebook vino con tres
<buenaventura> primarias
<ex> nada mejor que borrar todo
<ex> (?
<mimecar> arranque de windows, windows, recuperación hp, recuperación office
<urman> pero no me importa borrar la de office
<urman> ya que no es totalmente gratis
<urman> es de prueba
<buenaventura> mi notebook vino sólo con tres... lo mejor es un fdisk -l para estar seguros
<mimecar> urman: te puede afectar
<mimecar> buenaventura: tu portátil no es el suyo
<buenaventura> no, claro
<ex> la mia vino con dos
<ex> i win (?
<urman> entonces no podre
<Guest69107> hola urman
<Guest69107> como te fue anoche?
<urman> hola
<Guest69107> pudiste instalar algo?
<urman> entre al sistema
<urman> de ubuntu
<urman> pero en particiones me quede
<urman> no pude pasar de ahi
<buenaventura> están seguros que tiene 4 particiones primarias? han visto la salida de fdisk -l?
<Guest69107> es lo que te decia, quiza deberias leer algun manual o algo por el estilo
<urman> pero dicen que tengo
<urman> 4 particiones
<urman> y que no sepuede
<Guest69107> pues no
<buenaventura> cómo saben que tiene 4 particiones? una captura de pantalla, algo?
<mimecar> buenaventura: 3 de una captura que ha puesto
<ex> .w.
<urman> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/xad1.png/
<buenaventura> entonces tiene 3..
<urman> esa es
<Guest69107> o mimecar, estas en buenas manos urman, me ha ayudado mucho
<mimecar> +1 oculta de arranque de windows
<buenaventura> para asegurarse, necesita la salida de fdisk -l, desde  un live
<buenaventura> ahí le dirá cuántas tiene
<urman> pero si borrara el office dicen que afecta al window
<urman> pero de que forma? no iniciaria?
<mimecar> urman: que te puede afectar
<Guest69107> urman, por que queres dejar windows en la pc, no hay practicamente nada que no puedas hacer con linux
<mimecar> Guest69107: la licencia la tiene pagada
<Guest69107> urman, yo te aconsejaria volarlo e instalar limpiamente
<Guest69107> ah bien
<mimecar> y los juegos no funcionan igual en linux
<Guest69107> es para evitar esto que usamos linux je
<urman> no lo quiero para juegos
<urman> solo para internet
<mimecar> aparte de programas más técnicos
<Guest69107> entonces no veo para que
<urman> ver videos y cosas asi
<urman> pero
<urman> si no funciona
<urman> me quedare sin nada
<urman> y no podre prender la pc
<Guest69107> instala wubi y listo
<urman> se supone que el recovert
<urman> si pero acuerdate que se pone negra
<urman> la pc
<urman> ahorita intente con el virtualbox
<urman> y si lo abre
<urman> se supone que el recovery es para volver a windows no?
<mimecar> la partición de recuperación si
<urman> si falla window con eso
<urman> lo recuper
<urman> como si fuera de fabrica?
<mimecar> en teoría
<urman> dime mimecar
<urman> que me aconsejas
<mimecar> clona el disco duro entero
<urman> como ago eso
<mimecar> necesitas un disco duro externo
<mimecar> bastante grande
<urman> no tengo disco duro
<mimecar> y un live cd de clonezilla
<urman> esque no cuento con nada solo esta pc u.u
<mimecar> entonces es un poco complicado hacer el clon
<urman> pero minecar si saves que tengo el problema
<urman> que cuando instalo se pone negra la pantalla
<urman> ?
<mimecar> haz la instalación con el alternate
<urman> si ese si me abre
<urman> pero me quedo en las particiones
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no arreglas primero las particiones
<mimecar> no puedes hacer nada
<urman> bueno borrare office
<urman> lo desinstalo primero?
<mimecar> no se como te afectará
<urman> pero esta protegido
<Guest69107> tu office es el 2010 con 30 o 60 dias de prueba nada mas?
<urman> si creo
<urman> cuando lo instale me salio que
<urman> si queria comprar
<Guest69107> jaja desinstalalo y chau
<Guest69107> de donde sos urman?
<urman> mexico
<Guest69107> pregunto porque aca en argentina el soft se consigue facil y no importa si desinstalas algo, despues s econsigue
<urman> igual lo puedo consegir en internet
<urman> el office no me preoucupa
<Guest69107> pudiste con virtualbox?
<urman> si
<urman> con ese si abrio
<urman> ya adentro de probar
<urman> lo probe asi
<Guest69107> si pudiste instalar ahi?
<urman> si
<Guest69107> sabes como usar virtualbox no?
<urman> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/xd123.png/
<urman> mira
<urman> aqui llege
<urman> y despues salio un menu
<urman> <
<urman> de instalar internet y otras cosas
<Guest69107> dame 5 que veo la imagen, mi conexion es algo lenta
<Guest69107> no me deja nada claro la imagen, ahi estabas recien iniciando el live cd en la maquina virtual o ya habias instalado?
<urman> aver
<urman> deja lo abro
<urman> porque siempre me sale
<urman> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/72868511.png/
<urman> algo de la bios
<mimecar> eso no te afecta
<urman> okk
<urman> ya entre al instalador
<urman> no selecciono descarga actualizaciones?
<mimecar> al final lo vas a instalar en la máquina virtual?
<urman> me dijo guest
<urman> que viera si se puede
<urman> le digo que si sepuede
<urman> en virtual
<mimecar> si te ha arrancado el live cd lo puedes instalar
<urman> del virtualbox?
<mimecar> si
<urman> pero seria como si se instalar en pc
<urman> y estubiera rapido?
<bruno_> si urman, tenes que configurar para que el disco virtual te bootee desde tu lectora para que reconozca el live cd
<urman> ok
<mimecar> te irá un poco más lento
<urman> le puse descargar actualizaciones
<mimecar> depende de tu equipo
<urman> asi como en virtualbox?
<bruno_> a que le pusiste descargar actualizaciones?
<urman> al ubuntu
<bruno_> no entiendo, ya lo estas instalando?
<urman> en virtualbox
<bruno_> bien
<urman> me sale
<urman> eso de
<urman> algo mas
<urman> y borrar dico e instalar ubuntu
<bruno_> es para las particiones
<urman> selecciono algo mas?
<bruno_> si estamos de acuerdo que lo estas instalando en virtualbox simplemente elige instalar, te creara automaticamente las particiones que necesites
<bruno_> si no confias pon algo mas
<urman> ok
<urman> pongo la primera
<bruno_> y te ayudamos a hacer particiones manuales
<urman> entonces?
<urman> entonces selecciono la primera?
<urman> borrar disco e instalar ubuntu?
<bruno_> si
<urman> ok
<bruno_> si
<urman> listo ya dice installing abajo
<urman> v
<urman> como tu dices de live cd es como si se instalara
<urman> de wubi?
<bruno_> no
<bruno_> ahora lo que estas haciendo es hacer una instalacion limpia de ubuntu
<bruno_> como si lo estuvieras instalando en otro disco duro que tienes
<urman> ahh
<urman> pero si quedara asi para elegir cuando la prenda
<urman> si quiero ubuntu o windows?
<bruno_> wubi es algo asi como un programa mas que se instala en windows y que puedes desinstalar cuando quieras
<bruno_> no
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar virtualbox para usar ubuntu
<bruno_> cada vez que quieras usar ubuntu tendras que enccender tu maquina virtual en virtualbox
<urman> pero esta muy lento
<urman> el virtualbox
<mimecar> urman: me he perdido
<mimecar> si dices que te va muy lento, para que lo instalas?
<urman> D:
<urman> entonces mejor lo voy acancelar
<urman> asi va muy lento
<mimecar> te funcionará un poco más lento que en una instalación normal
<urman> ami no me gusta asi es muy lento yo solo quiero entrar con puro ubuntu
<mimecar> ok
<urman> en mi pc se creo una carpeta de ubuntu
<urman> q pesa 20gb
<urman> la borro?
<mimecar> esa es la máquina virtual
<urman> ok la borrare porque solo sirve para el programa
<urman> ya no les are perder tiempo ya no instalare nada
<urman> me quedare con window nose pudo
<mimecar> tan lento te funcionaba virtualbox?
<urman> pues ami seme ase lento
<urman> no me gusta
<bruno_> es raro porque es bastante buena la pc que tiene
<urman> pero es como fotos por partes
<urman> no hace lo que yo quiero cuando quiero
<urman> y es como si fuera un programa
<mimecar> ???
<urman> yo quiero que sea un sistema
<urman> que solo entre en el
<urman> y no tenga que abrir window
<urman> y despues virtualbox
<bruno_> entonces debes sacrificar windows
<bruno_> borrarlo
<bruno_> e instalar ubuntu solo
<bruno_> aaaaaaunque ya se que no puedes
<urman> igual si lo borro
<mimecar> bruno_: perderá el sistema instalado y no lo podrá recuperar
<urman> no podre instalarlo
<bruno_> por lo de tu famosa pantalla negra
<mimecar> clona el disco duro o usa las herramientas del portátil para guardar un backup de recuperación
<urman> no es portatil segun es una pc
<mimecar> ....
<urman> pero tiene todo lo de una portatil
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<urman> si no fuera por la pantalla negra
<urman> pudiera con wubi
<urman> pero no me deja
<mimecar> cuando arregles el problema de las particiones
<mimecar> instala el alternate
<urman> es el problema que si borro algo
<urman> afecta :s
<bruno_> tenes algun cd que tenga herramientas de particionado urman?
<mimecar> guarda una copia de la partición de recuperación
<urman> no tengo
<bruno_> podria empezar por ahi no mimecar?
<bruno_> descargar algo de eso
<mimecar> o clona el disco duro
<mimecar> o usa las herramientas que le da el fabricante del equipo
<bruno_> hirens boot, o simplemente gparted
<urman> si borro window se recupera
<urman> con recovery?
<bruno_> urman, abri mi pc y decime cuanto pesa tu particion de rescate
<bruno_> la de recuperacion o como diga
<mimecar> urman: haz un backup de la partición de recuperación
<bruno_> si, tenes que hacer un backup de esa particion
<urman> 15.5gb
<mimecar> eso son varios DVD
<bruno_> ups
<cousteau> o un bluray
<cousteau> o un pendrive mediano-grande
<bruno_> sip
<urman> :/
<bruno_> descarga de internet el hiren's boot cd, ahi hay herramientas que te sirven para hacer el backup
<mimecar> el fabricante le tiene que dar herramientas para eso
<urman> pero
<urman> descargo eso i luego?
<mimecar> sigues las instrucciones del programa
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener instalado en tu equipo
<urman> pero necesito
<urman> un cd o un pendrive
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> varios DVD
<urman> esque no tengo dvds
<mimecar> tendrás que comprar
<urman> pero si borro eso
<urman> igual saldra saliendo
<urman> la pantalla negra no?
<mimecar> son cosas independientes
<urman> si sale pantalla negra
<urman> me saldra la misma
<bruno_> mimecar: en realidad lo que tiene son problemas con el soporte de la grafica, usa ati su maquina
<bruno_> por eso la pantalla negra que dice
<mimecar> bruno_: y 4 particiones primarias
<bruno_> yo solo vi dos, y la que decis vos oculta de la instalacion de windows
<mimecar> en la captura que ha puesto de windows salían 3
<mimecar> y oculta el inicio de windows
<bruno_> lo ideal seria hacer el backup que tanto le insistimos y que tu me enseñaste a tener en cuenta, para despues reparticionar todo e instalar bien ahi no?
<mimecar> antes de tocar las particiones debería tener un backup
<bruno_> claro
<urman> bueno necesito
<urman> tener solo 3particiones?
<mimecar> 3 primarias
<urman> como borro la de office?
<mimecar> desde el cd alternate
<bruno_> 1 para windows, una para ubuntu, una para swap y una logica para tus datos
<urman> mira
<urman> borrare
<mimecar> urman: harás el backup antes?
<urman> la de office
<urman> no tengo cds
<bruno_> backup
<urman> solo me quedare con la recovery
<mimecar> ok
<bruno_> cuanto pesa la del office
<bruno_> ???
<mimecar> si luego no puedes recuperar el sistema instalado
<bruno_> la particion
<urman> no dice
<mimecar> tendrás que pagar por un disco de recuperación
<urman> pero como
<urman> 200mb
<bruno_> no la borres todavia
<bruno_> no te serviria de nada
<urman> ok
<mimecar> bruno_: si que le servirá
<bruno_> para que?
<mimecar> tiene que quitar una primaria
<mimecar> o no podrá hacer una extenddia
<urman> entonces
<urman> con alternate
<urman> ya no me saldra eesa ventana negra?
<mimecar> en la instalación no
<urman> y cuando inicie?
<mimecar> no lo se
<urman> :/
<urman> pero igual se su pone que el wubi
<urman> ase una instalacion
<urman> y no seme pone negra yo creo q con la alternate pasara lo mismo
<mimecar> no has dicho hace un rato
<mimecar> que habías probado 5 veces con wubi y no funcionaba?
<urman> si pero
<urman> alternate es diferente?
<mimecar> es una instalación en modo texto
<urman> entonces que ago
<urman> cuando inicie
<urman> borro la de
<urman> office?
<mimecar> no lo se, cada vez decides una cosa
<urman> por eso
<urman> cuando entre
<urman> alos
<urman> alas particiones
<urman> borro la que dice office
<mimecar> eso y después reinicias en windows para redimensionar las particiones
<mimecar> y hacer espacio
<urman> como la borro? desde la usb con ubuntu?
<mimecar> desde paso de las particiones del instalador
<urman> ok la borro
<urman> y despues
<urman> me salga de la instalacion?
<mimecar> reinicias y redimensiona las particiones en windows
<urman> no entiendo
<mimecar> en 200 MB no instalas ubuntu
<urman> no logro entender
<mimecar> te aconsejo que hagas un backup
<mimecar> porque me parece que al modificar las particiones puedes perder windows
<urman> bueno ya no are nada para no hacerte perder tiempo
<urman> veo que es muy dificil
<urman> me quedare con window
<mimecar> si tu sistema no llevara una partición del office sería sencillo
<urman> lamentablemente lo trae
<mimecar> tienes una forma de instalarlo
<mimecar> pero es "entretenido"
<urman> como
<mimecar> reiniciando con ubuntu, borrando la partición....
<urman> por ahi vi que
<urman> esa pariticion no estaba
<urman> cuando compre la pc
<urman> se puso cuando yo instale el office
<urman> olle mira
<urman> aqui no sale la particion esa
<urman> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/parb.png/
<urman> aqui
<mimecar> ok, entonces tu sistema tiene alguna aplicación que monta unidades virtuales
<mimecar> redimensiona la partición de windows
<urman> ?
<mimecar> con 3 particiones puedes crear una extendida
<urman> quiere decir que si tengo 3?
<mimecar> tendrás que redimensionar la partición de windows para instalar ubuntu
<urman> como ago eso
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la partición de windows y redimensiona
<urman> en la parte donde te mande la foto?
<mimecar> si
<urman> no sale
<urman> esa opcion
<urman> sobre la que tiene mas capacidad ?
<mimecar> sobre la partición de windows
<urman> la particion de windows esta en el disco  OS (C) no?
<mimecar> si
<urman> le doy con click
<urman> y no me sale eso solo algo de configurar volumen
<urman> propiedades
<adma> veinticinco de actubre
<urman> http://imageshack.us/f/855/xd12.png/
<urman> me sale eso
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la partición, redimensionar
<urman> no sale redimensionar
<mimecar> redimensionar o algo parecido
<urman> http://imageshack.us/f/209/123jn.png/
<urman> me sale eso
<mimecar> reducir volumen
<urman> me salio error
<urman> http://imageshack.us/f/190/1234gg.png/
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones que te dan
<urman> ?
<mimecar> comprueba los errores del disco
<urman> nose mucho ya me enfade xD
<mimecar> eso ya es una cosa de windows
<urman> ya ise lo que me pidieron
<urman> y no paso nada
<mimecar> ya has comprobado los errores del disco?
<urman> pera
<urman> me dice que no sepuede mientra se este usando?
<mimecar> el sistema lo hará el siguiente reinicio
<urman> reinicio pc?
<m4v> tampoco puedes redimensionar partitiones mientras estan en uso, que están tratando de lograr?
<mimecar> le has dicho que compruebe los errores en el siguiente reinicio?
<mimecar> m4v: si que se puede hacer en windows
<urman> ya le puse
<urman> reinicio?
<mimecar> si le has puesto que haga la comprobación, si
<urman> ok ahorita vengo
<urman> ya vine
<urman> minecar ya abrio eso
<urman> ese que voy hacer para servira?
<urman> estas ahi mimecar?
<mimecar> también puede preguntar a los demas
<ourizo> Holas. Tengo la versión karmic Koala, que ya no tiene soporte ¿es normal que no me funcionen los repositorios?
<cousteau> ourizo, sí
<cousteau> los repositorios de esa versión los han "cerrado"
<ourizo> ok, gracias :)
<cousteau> (aunque a lo mejor hay por ahí una "versión congelada" de los repositorios de karmic)
<cousteau> pero vamos, pásate a lucid por lo menos...
<ourizo> :D
<ourizo> Me echa un poco para atrás el escritorio ese nuevo
<ourizo> el unity creo que es
<ourizo> Estoy usand Gnome, pero hecho mucho de menos el KDE clásico
<mimecar> qué entiendes por kde clásico?
<cousteau> supongo que el 3
<ourizo> creo que es ese si
<mimecar> KDE 3 no tiene soporte
<mimecar> tendrás que acostumbrarte al 4
<ourizo> encontraba lo que quería bastante rápido, y también las opciones de configuración.
<ourizo> el netbook tengo lxe creo que se llama, y se parece mucho
<cousteau> ourizo, LXDE?  está muy bien, lo tengo en mi netbook también
<ourizo> Me han dicho que en los nuevos Ubuntu, aunque instale Lxde, me sale con la barra esa de aplicaciones de Unity
<cluster> hola alguien podria decirme que diferencia hay entre instalar un SO KDE,GNOME Y ARM?
<cluster> veran quiero instalar y no se por cual decidirme puesto que no conozco..
<ourizo> cluster, Gnome y KDE son entornos de escritorio.  es el mismo linux, pero con menús diferentes y apariencia diferente.  Sobre Arm, creo que no debes instalarlo, creo que se refiere al procesador de la computadora, y lo más probable es que en tu caso sea Intel o AMD
<defendor> por determinadas razones debo usar el ff de wine sobre ubuntu y necesito saber como puedo hacer que el addon de ff fireclam  mueva los archivos infectados a la carpeta de cuarentena del avclam  , alguien puede aclararme que dice esta instruccion?    /home/brian/f-prot-Reports/TesViruses/eicarcom2.zip: Eicar-Test-Signature FOUND"  Now to see if linux commands works with it? like ( --move=DIRECTORY Move infected files into DIRECTORY 
<defendor> necesito saber como puedo hacer que el addon de ff fireclam  mueva los archivos infectados a la carpeta de cuarentena del avclam
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien me pude echar una mano para instalar PCSX2 Ubuntu 12.04?...
<fosco_> kisko: algun problema concreto?
<defendor> alguie puede interpretar lo que dice esta instruccion? Now to see if linux commands works with it? like ( --move=DIRECTORY Move infected files into DIRECTORY )
<defendor> algun ejemplo mas claro de como hay que plasmar esto desde la consola?  --move=DIRECTORY Move infected files into DIRECTORY
<kisko> fosco | Hola, el problema es que no sé como instalar el emulador...
<defendor> kisko para el emuladorintenta conseguirlo para usarlo con wine a veces es la solucion menos compleja y mas rapida de hacerlo
<defendor> kisko conseguir su archivo para windows
<kisko> defendor | entonces, hay que hacer la instalación bajo wine???
<defendor> si eso sin mas asi de sencillo
<defendor> kisko o prefieres compilar el archivo sin saber cual sera su resultado
<kisko> defendor | Ok, muchas gracias ...
<fosco_> kisko: tienes el emulador ya descargado?
<defendor> wine se creo especialmente para los juegos es de suponer que para los emuladores tambien funcione bien
<kisko> fosco_ | lo bajé para instalar bajo linux, pero ni idea de cómo "meterlo mano", así que lo he borrado, voy ha probar ha descargar para hacer la instalación bajo wine...
<fosco_> no hay ninguna necesidad de usar wine
<fosco_> pero bueno, no pierdes nada por probarlo
<kisko> fosco- | Cómo se haría para instalar bajo linux???...
<fosco_> tienes muchas maneras, en funcion del formato en que encuentres el paquete del emulador
<fosco_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2776374/Instalar-y-configurar-pcsx2-en-Ubuntu.html <- aquí tienes una manera
<kisko> fosco_ | en la página me dá la opción de 2 descargas:
<kisko> 1- PCSX2 0.9.8 Source Code
<kisko> 2 - PCSX2 0.9.8 Linux Binary
<kisko> El sistema que tengo es ubuntu 12.04 64bits...
<defendor> kisko mejor que pruebes primero la solucion mas directa y facil como la de wine sin funciona ya tendras tiempo de rebanarte la capeza intentando la via mas dificil
<fosco_> el primero ha de compilarse, el segundo ya está compilado y listo para ejecutarse
<defendor> *si no funciona
<kisko> fosco_ | Cuales serian los pasos para ejecutarlo?...
<fosco_> descargar - descompirmir - localizar el binario - ejecutarlo
<defendor> fosco podrias hacerme una transcripcion clara de estos comandos  para mejor entenderlo ?   --move=DIRECTORY Move infected files into DIRECTORY
<kisko> fosco_ | Cómo se ejecuta, perdona pero no tengo mucha experiencia con linux...
<fosco_> defendor: eso no es un comando, el --move parece una opcion de algun otro comando
<defendor> Now to see if linux commands works with it? like ( --move=DIRECTORY Move infected files into DIRECTORY
<fosco_> kisko: para ejecutar un binario basta con poner su nombre y ruta, concretando, por ejemplo para ejecutar el binario "pcsx2" desde el directorio que lo contiene sería ./pcsx2
<kisko> no hace falta ningún comando?...
<fosco_> ya lo he puesto
<fosco_> ./pcsx2
<kisko> voy a probar...
<fosco_> pero ya lo has descargado y lo has descomprimido?
<kisko> si...
<fosco_> has localizado el binario?
<kisko> lo he descargado mientras seguía tus indicaciones :)
<fosco_> ok, pues adelante
<kisko> lo hago desde el explorador o desde terminal?...
<fosco_> terminal
<kisko> voy a probar...
<fosco_> el explorador tambien sirve, pero si da algun mensaje de error no lo verás
<defendor> fosco una pregunta si el addon de fireclam solo sirve para dar aviso de archivos infectados mientras usas el ff al no bloquear las descargas de estos archivos y descargarlos en la carpeta download  de ubuntu ¿no hay necesidad de dirigirlos a una carpeta de cuarentena ?
<fosco_> defendor: ni idea, nunca he usado eso
<kisko> fosco_ | /Descargas/pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux$ ls
<kisko> bios    docs           help   launch_pcsx2_linux.sh  plugins
<kisko> cheats  GameIndex.dbf  Langs  pcsx2
<kisko> alfredo@alf-Aspire:~/Descargas/pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux$ ./pcsx2
<kisko> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> !paste kisko
<kubot> kisko: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> has activado la protección del canal
<defendor> entonces el avclam no se puede usar en proteccion real para los emails etc?
<fosco_> kisko: te falta la librería libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0, mirate la documentacion del programa te dirá lo que necesitas
<kisko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887029/
<defendor> descargue el bitdefender para ubuntu al principio se veia bien y funcionaba perfecto pero al terminar el escaner se cerraba sin mas , y es que parece ser que los antivirus no funcionan nada bien por lo que conozco en ubuntu , con avast lo mismo o aun peor
<m4v> defendor: otra vez vos?
<mimecar> defendor: tienes un servidor de correo en tu ubuntu ?
<defendor> ahora vuelvo
<defendor> bien si tengo un cliente de correo de escritorio en ubuntu lo ideal es que escanera esos archivos para no liberar archivos infectados a otros clientes que usen windows via email
<mimecar> ya se preocuparán las otras personas que usen windows
<mimecar> no necesitas un antivirus en Ubuntu
<defendor> tambien es cierto que uso muchas aplicaciones de windows para wine sobre ubuntu y quizas la razon de usar un antivirus este mas que recomendada en ese caso
<mimecar> abres los adjuntos de los correos desde wine?
<defendor> no
<m4v> defendor: ni idea, aquí no no usamos antivirus y para scanear virus en maquinas con windows, ni idea, tendrías que hacerlo desde windows.
<defendor> avast para ubuntu va muy bien pero para que se actualice tuve que configurar algo del sistema que impidio que el demonio de la impresora se activara y pudiera ubuntu reconocer o detectar la impresora  y tuve que  borrar lo configurado
<defendor> y ahora avast para linux no me funciona
<fosco_> defendor: el error no está ni en el avast, ni en la impresora ni en ubuntu ni en los virus
<fosco_> el error está en tu planteamiento
<fosco_> usas soft de win en linux (mal), para ello necesitas una capa de compatibilidad que se llama wine (que consume recursos del sistema)
<defendor> fosco entonces avast para linux detecta mi planteamiento erroneo y por eso no se actualiza y da un error?
<defendor> muy clarividente
<fosco_> además ese software es susceptible a virus por lo que necesitas un antivirus (que consume mas recursos y q los programas de linux no necesitan)
<fosco_> ¿por que no en lugar de todo ese rollo no usas software de linux ye te lo ahorras todo?
<defendor> fosoc avast para linux no consume recursos no se ejecuta en segundo plano no tiene proteccion reactiva
<defendor> *fosco
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<fosco_> yo ya he dicho todo lo q tenía q decir sobre el tema
<defendor> fosco gracias a wine no recuerdo el el nombre de un celebre sistema  operativo  de codigo cerrado
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Pierrot> que onda amigos xDDDDD
<Pierrot> que onda amigos xDDDDD
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-17
<Pocitano> buenas noches... instale elementary en mi ubuntu Maverick, pero resulta q en el menú no me aparece la aplicación para poder configurarlo, esta debería aparecer en Aplicaciones > Accesorio > Elementary, alguien sabe como hacer q aparezcan esos programa q uno instala y no llegan a mostrarse en el menú? gracias!
<Darknessraptor> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Hola! Ahora sí, nos puedes mencionar tu problema, para poder ayudarte? :)
<Darknessraptor> estoy aprendiendo a usar el chat
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, perfecto.
<Darknessraptor> hay alguna lista de comandos que pueda aprender?
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro! Para unirte a un canal, escribes /j, seguido de un espacio y el nombre del canal.
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego, para mandar un mensaje privado, escribes /msg, seguido de un espacio, el nombre del usuario al que lo deseas mandar, otro espacio, y el mensaje.
<Darknessraptor> son msg privados
<Darknessraptor> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Exacto.
<Darknessraptor> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Para mandar un Ping (como una llamada), escribes /ping, espacio, y el nombre del usuario al que lo deseas mandar
<Darknessraptor> tu lo ves?
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuando me mandas un Ping, sí, ya que es para llamar al otro usuario.
<JoseeAntonioR> Si quieres saber los detalles de un usuario, escribes /whois, un espacio, y el nombre de usuario.
<Darknessraptor> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Para desconectarte del servidor, escribes /quit
<Darknessraptor> ok
<Darknessraptor> aquí puedo preguntar sobre
<Darknessraptor> problemas con la instalación de dispositivos
<Darknessraptor> software y sistema?
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Claro que sí.
<Darknessraptor> lag
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Perdón?
<Darknessraptor> estaba probando otros comandos conocidos por mi
<Darknessraptor> #msg JoseeAntonioR estaba probando otros comandos conocidos por mi
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Es con /, no con #
<Darknessraptor> gracias!!!
<Darknessraptor> hasta pronto!
<Darknessraptor> quit
<arielsanflo> saludos y buena noche
<arielsanflo> si alguien me puede ayudar
<arielsanflo> el escritorio que parpadea de unity no me funaciona
<arielsanflo> no parpadea se quedo estatico
<patrix> Pulsa el botón de encendido durante 10 o 15 segundos y reinicia.
<arielsanflo> ya lo hice
<arielsanflo> y nada
<patrix>                                                                             No se te apaga?
<arielsanflo> si se reinicia pero el escritorio que antes parpadeaba ya no lo hace
<arielsanflo> siempre esta estaico
<patrix> Vas a tener q reinstalar. Tal vez tu hardware no aéreo
<patrix> No es compatible
<patrix> "aéreo" lo puso el corrector automático
<Pierrot> hola mundo, como estan todos
<Pierrot> :D amo el maldito linux XD
<fosco_> muy bien
<saeron> hola
<saeron> alguien sabe el nombre del paquete del network proxy settings
<saeron> vamos la interfaz grafica para cmabiar el proxy
<rAfitiiixxx> hola, alguien me podría decir como copiar un ejecutable o *.bin en /usr/local/bin/ y poder correrlo tipeando el nombre del mismo en terminal? me tira error :S
<saeron> no esteoy muy seguro pero creo que no basta solo con copiarlo
<saeron> a la carpeta
<rAfitiiixxx> si ya le hice 'cp'
<rAfitiiixxx> y no funcionó :(
<rAfitiiixxx> estube buscando por google pero no salió nada concreto sobre como tratar los .bin en usr/local/bin
<rAfitiiixxx> de paso me podrías decir porque algunos ejecutables no tienen la terminación .bin?
<saeron> umm
<rAfitiiixxx> por ejemplo acabo de bajar el xflux
<saeron> supongo que eso depende del compilador usado
<rAfitiiixxx> :O
<rAfitiiixxx> pero siguen siendo *.bin 's no?
<saeron> no
<rAfitiiixxx> :O!
<saeron> dependiendo de la terminacion necesitan un traductor u otro
<rAfitiiixxx> un... traductor?
<saeron> por ejemplo sh utiliza shell script+
<rAfitiiixxx> aham
<rAfitiiixxx> quizás por eso no me anda el xflux en /usr/local/bin/ xD porque no es un .bin
<saeron> quizas
<rAfitiiixxx> bueno lo tendré que correr así nomás, old-school, por suerte lo uso en un script autostart. Gracias por la ayuda!
<fosco_> vaya conversacion mas subrealista que han mantenido estos dos :-)
<Crashbit> xD
<Guest47208> hola gente una consulta, puede ser que se me haya quemado un modulo de memoria ram por estar probando y jugando con los efectos de compiz?
<Crashbit> no
<Guest47208> porque ayer estaba haciendo tal cosa y de repente reinicie para aplicar cambios y la pc no prendio mas, tarde pero finalmente me di cuenta que lo que fallaba era un modulo de memoria, por suerte tenia dos asique sobrevivo con 1 gb de ram
<Crashbit> Guest47208: como estás seguro de que el problema es el módulo RAM ?
<Guest47208> porque luego probe intercambiandolos y la pc no arrancaba con el modulo dañado
<Crashbit> Guest47208: cambiaste de ubicación el módulo?
<Guest47208> mmm eso no lo recuerdo, deberia probar no?
<Crashbit> sí
<Guest47208> vos decis que puede ser la ranura la dañada?
<Crashbit> el controlador de la ranuro, o la misma ranura. Antes debes estar seguro de que no lo es, para no malgastar dinero
<Crashbit> *ranura
<Guest47208> controlador de la ranura?
<Guest47208> puedo fijarme eso desde ubuntu sin tener que apagar la pc?
<Crashbit> quizas el chip impreso que lleva a la ranura, o la parte que controla esto
<Crashbit> Guest47208: no, lo mejor es que lo apagues y cambies el de slot el módulo de memoria
<Guest47208> intercambiar modulos y ranuras no?
<Guest47208> probarlos en ambos
<Crashbit> claro, sí, es una buena prueba, tendrás una conclusión lógica mas fuerte
<Guest47208> puede ser, en un rato vuelvo
<Guest47208> gracias crashbit
<Crashbit> jeje, siempre he pensado que la lógica, aunque parezca elemental, no lo es, debería ser una asignatura :-)
<Crashbit> dnada Guest47208
<Guest47208> deberia
<bruno_> Crashbit: ya probe las memorias y las ranuras, resultados inesperados
<Crashbit> bruno_: a que te refieres con inesperados ?
<bruno_> te cuento lo que hice
<bruno_> primero cambie el modulo sano en la otra ranura y anduvo
<bruno_> luego probe el supuesto modulo dañado en la ranura donde estaba el sano y tambien anduvo
<Crashbit> bruno_: lo pussiste en la ranura donde había el "malo"?
<bruno_> sisi
<bruno_> y anduvo
<Crashbit> ok
<bruno_> osea que andan los dos modulos y las dos ranuras
<bruno_> por que ayer no andaba?
<bruno_> es mi custionamiento
<Crashbit> es decir, ahora te van los dos ?
<Crashbit> bruno_: como dedujiste que fallaba la RAM ?
<bruno_> no los probe los dos juntos
<Crashbit> bruno_: no los probaste los dos juntos ?
<Crashbit> bruno_: debes hacerlo
<bruno_> bien
<bruno_> ya vuelvo jaja
<Crashbit> ok
<bruno_> pero antes otra cosa
<bruno_> segun las especificaciones de mi mother, solo soporta 2 gb de ram, uno por modulo..y tambien tengo una placa nVidia de 256 mb, puede afectar eso?
<bruno_> +uno por ranura
<bruno_> tiene algo que ver?
<Crashbit> no creo
<bruno_> bien, ya vuelvo, voy a probar los 2 modulos juntos
<bruno_> ahora cambiando las ranuras de como estaban ayer a la hora de la supuesta avería
<bruno_> Crashbit; definitivamente no se lo que pasa, no arranca la pc con los dos modulos puestos, pero de a uno si
<Crashbit> bruno_: pon el "malo" y pasa un test de memoria en la BIOS
<Crashbit> a ver que te dice, ... igualmente bruno_ , siempre has tenido los dos módulos ?
<bruno_> es que de a uno andan, pero los dos juntos no
<Crashbit> ya
<bruno_> cuando pongo los dos la pc se queda en la primer pantalla
<bruno_> no me deja elegir otro booteo,ni arrancar en modo de recuperacion
<bruno_> ni nada
<bruno_> no arranca ni desde un live cd
<Crashbit> ya, bueno haz lo que te dije y me cuentas
<bruno_> bien
<Crashbit> mal razonamiento he hecho yo ahora, despues de esas pruebas, lo del módulo bueno o malo, ya no tiene sentido
<manja> quiero saber si hay noticias sobre la nueva version de ubuntu
<mimecar> sale el mes que viene
<manja> en que  cambio ubuntu la version que esta por salir
<mimecar> nueva versión de unity, actualización del kernel
<mimecar> y actualizaciones de varios programas
<manja> y como estamos para la caracteristica de portatiles de poco recurso
<mimecar> igual
<manja> ok
<manja> y la version server igual o hay alguna nueva
<mimecar> tendrá actualizaciones de los programas
<manja> ok
<manja> abra una version de open office
<cluster> buenas tardes!
<cluster> me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar a solucionar un problemilla que tengo siempre con Debian Testing  , es que no puedo escuchar sonido desde dos fuentes como ver algo por youtube y poder hablar por el ts3 a la vez o qualquier otra cosa .
<mimecar> cluster: esa pregunta mejor en el canal de Debian
<Guest91836> volvi con mi problemas de modulos de memoria
<cluster> oh si gracias perdon por el dspiste
<Guest91836> le hice un memtest a el supuesto modulo dañado pero no me tire ningun error
<Guest91836> despues volvi a probar las dos memorias juntas y la maquina queda en la primer pantalla haciendo vip vip vip, etc jaja
<mimecar> busca que significa ese código de sonido en tu placa base
<Guest91836> como buscarlo? queda haciendo in vip constante
<mimecar> en google
<Guest91836> ya probe los dos modulos por separado en las dos ranuras y andan por separado
<neyder_> saludos!
<Guest91836> pero hasta ayer andaban los dos juntos sin problemas
<neyder_> estoy haciendo una instalación por red de escritorio edubuntu, tengo que seleccionar ubuntu-desktop además de edubuntu-desktop, o con este ultimo es suficiente?
<mimecar> neyder_: sólo edubuntu
<neyder_> ;-) ok esperamos que termine y ahí vemos
<neyder_> por alguna razón sólo ha descargado 71 paquetes, eso me parece sospechoso :S
<neyder_> whops! ahora si 1914 packetes ; )
 * neyder_ se siente bien al tener un mirror local xD
<Guest91836> mimecar: eh notado que se recalienta un poco la placa grafica, puede que esto este haciendo que falle alguna cosa o algo que haga que falle algun modulo de memoria?
<mimecar> si usas la tarjeta gráfica es normal que se caliente
<Crashbit> Guest91836: probaste el test de memoria con el otro módulo ?
<Guest91836> bien
<Crashbit> [14:48] < Crashbit> mal razonamiento he hecho yo ahora, despues de esas pruebas, lo del módulo bueno o malo, ya no tiene sentido
<Crashbit> Guest91836: escribí esto, pero ya no estabas
<Guest91836> lo probe solo con el supuesto dañado porque el otro anda normal, no me tira ningun bip ni me deja la maquina tildada
<Crashbit> Guest91836: el módulo malo, bien podría ser perfectamente el otro
<Crashbit> Guest91836: esto es erroneo
<Crashbit> Guest91836: como sabes cual es el módulo malo ?
<Crashbit> Guest91836: si cuanod te empezó a pitar, hubieras sacado el otro módulo, que habría pasado ?
<Guest91836> porque es con el que se tilda la pc o con el que me tira un codigo de bips
<Crashbit> Guest91836: esto es erroneo, piénsalo bien
<Guest91836> no entiendo tu teoria
<Guest91836> mira esto
<Crashbit> Guest91836: mira, has hecho pruebas con los dos módulos
<Crashbit> Guest91836: con los dos a secas te va ...
<Crashbit> Guest91836: así, como puedes saber cual de los dos es el malo, si es que lo hay ?
<Guest91836> si yo pongo el modulo bueno la pc anda normal, pero cuando agrego el fallado la pc o se tilda o me tira bips
<Crashbit> esto no es así
<Crashbit> Guest91836: si pones el que tu dices modulo malo, la pc anda normal
<mimecar> Guest91836: busca el código de bips de tu placa
<mimecar> indican cosas
<Guest91836> si yo pruebo el bueno (que es con el que estoy ahora) la pc anda bien
<Crashbit> Guest91836: pero si luego pones el que tu dices que es el bueno, la pc anda mal, se tilda
<Crashbit> es o no es ?
<Guest91836> si pruebo el malo me tira bips
<riveryk> buenos dias, tengo un disco duro externo que no me lo reconoce mi ubuntu 11.10  que puedo hacer??? nisiqueira lo monta ni nada
<Crashbit> Guest91836: NO
<Crashbit> Guest91836: haber, leeme
<Guest91836> si
<Crashbit> Guest91836: pones el módulo malo, ok ?
<Crashbit> solo el malo, te va bien el PC ?
<Guest91836> no
<Guest91836> bips
<Crashbit> antes dijiste que si que te iba bien
<Guest91836> pero dejo de hacerlo
<Crashbit> no, no has dicho eso
<riveryk> mimecar, me puedes ayudar con un disco externo, no lo reconoce mi ubuntu??
<Guest91836> ahora te lo digo
<Crashbit> si pones solo el módulo malo, dijiste que el PC te iba bien
<Guest91836> ya no
<mimecar> el disco lo desconectastes bien la última vez?
<Crashbit> pues si vas obviando eso, .... estamos apañados
<Crashbit> pues Guest91836 , cambia el módulo, está claro
<Guest91836> bien
<Crashbit> Guest91836: espero que sea así, tal y como dices, porque si no, tirarás el dinero
<Guest91836> me quedare con 1 gb de ram nada mas
<Guest91836> no pensaba comprar otro
<Crashbit> Guest91836: igualmente, si no es como has dicho, en cualquier momento te puede petar todo
<Crashbit> tenlo en cuenta
<Guest91836> despues de todo la pc la uso para la universidad y nada mas
<Guest91836> sisi
<Guest91836> lo tendre en cuenta
<Guest91836> es que ya he probado de varias maneras y el dañado no me sirve
<Guest91836> cuando lo agrego me tilda la pc
<Crashbit> yo sigo pensando que no está dañado
<Crashbit> peor bueno
<Guest91836> y cuando lo pongo solo, ahora me tira bips
<mimecar> Guest91836: si no ves que significan los bips
<mimecar> no resolverás el problema nunca
<Guest91836> ahora veo
<Guest91836> no encuentro la maldita lista de bips
<Guest91836> biostar k8m800
<riveryk> Buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un disco duro externo que mi ubuntu no lo reconoce y me sale un error
<mimecar> riveryk: aún no has respondido
<riveryk> es un disco que preste a un amigo y no se que fue lo que paso
<mimecar> en una consola, dmesg
<mimecar> desconecta el disco, vuelve a poner el comando
<mimecar> y mira las diferencias
<riveryk> que es lo que debo mirar?
<mimecar> las líneas que aparecen al final y si reconoce al disco duro
<riveryk> si
<riveryk> al ejecutarlo primero salen unas lineas que creo que si reconoce el diaco
<riveryk> al conectarlo me parece " DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending·"
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> mira si salen las particiones
<riveryk> si  creo que es esta    8       33  976728064 sdc1
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/tmp
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/tmp
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como agregar nuevas librerias a java ???
<riveryk> mimecar tengo un problema lo saque otra vez y ahora no me aparece en el comando de cat que me enviaste
<mimecar> si quitas el disco duro no te saldrá
<riveryk> lo volvi a conectar y ya no me sale eso
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<mimecar> te sale en dmesg?
<riveryk> si
<mimecar> entonces tiene que salir con cat...
<riveryk> mira lo que me sale con dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/887939/
<mimecar> no era sdc?
<riveryk> si
<riveryk> que sale?
<mimecar> sdb
<riveryk> que dice que segun eso que es??
<mimecar> sdb
<riveryk> se llama  My Passport
<riveryk> asi es el nombre del disco
<fosco_> riveryk: dice que es el disco sdb
<mimecar> en lo que has puesto es sdb
<fosco_> y que hay errores
<fosco_> seguramente el disco esté seriemanete dañado
<riveryk> necesito extraer unos archivos, cual es la mejor manera?
<fosco_> no creo que haya manera
<mimecar> fosco_: en que línea pone el error?
<fosco_> [  493.548657] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] READ CAPACITY failed
<fosco_> [  493.548668] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<mimecar> ok
<fosco_> el error se repite un par de veces
<fosco_> la controladora no puede comunicarse con el disco
<riveryk> entonces no existe forma ?
<riveryk> con photorec o testdisk?? quiza
<fosco_> no he seguido toda la conversacion
<fosco_> pero dudo que ese disco aparezca en un sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> si aparece hay alguna (minima) posibilidad de sacar algo
<fosco_> si no aparece... tiralo
<Crashbit> mm, existía un truco, que era meterlo al congelador un rato y probar suerte
<Crashbit> xD
<riveryk> no me aparece nada con ese comando
<riveryk> lo doy y me aparece de nuevo la linea para ingresar comandos
<mimecar> Crashbit: un poco de humedad y...
<Crashbit> mimecar: lo he visto hacer, en serio xD
<riveryk> " DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<mimecar> riveryk: sabes si le ha pegado algún golpe?
<riveryk> fosco_, que podria ser?
<mimecar> riveryk: daño físico
<CatalanGuy> hola buenas tardes, es normal que mi ubuntu 10.10 solo me reconozco la mitada de RAM?
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: la reconoce tu bios?
<CatalanGuy> mm
<riveryk> no lo se
<CatalanGuy> ahi me has pillado mimecar xD
<CatalanGuy> no lo se
<CatalanGuy> como puedo saberlo
<mimecar> cuando enciendes el ordenador sale
<CatalanGuy> aha
<fosco_> CatalanGuy: cuanta ram tienes?
<fosco_> cuanta reconoce?
<riveryk> voy a reiniciar para ver algo
<riveryk> ya vuelvo
<fosco_> Crashbit: por cierto, yo hacía lo del congelador
<fosco_> xD
<Crashbit> xD
<mimecar> fosco_: y Crashbit sois raros
<mimecar> xD
<fosco_> pues el disco funcionó como 1 año más de esa manera
<fosco_> pero supongo q al final se oxidaría con tanta humedad
<Crashbit> xD
<mimecar> teóricamente las cabezas están selladas
<riveryk> fosco_, necesito porfavor sacar una info urgente del disco de verdad sera imposible hacerlo??
<fosco_> seguramente
<fosco_> puedes llevarlo a servicios específicos, pero te pueden cobrar muchísimo por recuperar esos datos
<Crashbit> riveryk: tu no podrás, servicios técnicos especializados en esto, casi seguro que sí
<CatalanGuy> me cai
<sonny> buen dia, alguien puede decirme como ocultar todo el texto q aparece al iniciar ubuntu?
<sonny> por favor
<Crashbit> creo que era en /etc/defaults/grub
<sonny> abro ese fichero y q le debo moficar?
<Crashbit> sonny: no me acuerdo, pero ahí lo tienes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sonny> gracias, dejame lo checo
<sonny> q caray, jaja, fui a escuela de gobierno y no entiendo mucho el ingles
<Itxshell> sony quieres quitar el grub?
<jmanuel_cool> sonny, google translator
<Itxshell> sonny:
<sonny> no lo quiero quitar, solo q una vez q selecciono ubuntu, me pasa todo el texto de los procesos q esta haciendo
<sonny> me gustaria q no se viera todo ese texto mientras arranca ubuntu
<sonny> el traductor de google no quiso traducir la pag, no soy el unico q batalla jaja
<Itxshell> no quiso?
<Itxshell> baja un traductor entonces
<jmanuel_cool> sonny, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con grub, a lo sumo puedes instalar algo como "splashy" (no se si el proyecto aun viva) es para que muestre una imagen/animación ocultando la información de arranque
<sonny> ah ok, la vdd yo no sabia si tenia q ver con grub o no, eso salio aqui  en la charla
<jmanuel_cool> sonny, http://liberatumundo.wordpress.com/2010/01/30/splashy-embellece-el-arranque-de-tu-ordenador/
<sonny> deja investigo un poco acerca de splashy
<sonny> gracias jmanuel
<fzeta> iep!
<dankeup> hola a todos por aca
<dankeup> Alguine sabe hacerca del problema con algunas laptop y ubuntu 11.10 que cuando se manda a suspender el laptop despues no regresa mas y hay que reiniciarla?
<jmanuel_cool> dankeup, a lo mejor el amigo google lo sabe; ese tipo sabe mucho; pero en mi caso desconozco del tema, en mi laptop no me sucede; puedo mandarla a suspender y/o hibernar sin problemas
<granjero> hola, enviar comandos por ssh (ssh user@111.111.111.111 "comando") deja registro en el history?
<mimecar> seguramente
<liljoker> Hola mundo,,,, Alguien sabe si el emesene 2.12.1 en ubuntu 11.10 tiene algun plugin para mostrar las canciones que este escuchando.?
<dankeup> jmanuel_cool: Gracias por responder amigo, pero no cres que si pregunto aca es porque busco alguien con mas conocimiento en especifico?.. ya consulte google, de hecho sigo haciendolo con diferentes formas de preguntar y muchos tienen mi mismo problema aun sin solucion, gracias de todas maneras...
<dabor> granjero: history|grep ssh
<aguitel> dankeup, he leido que hay un tema en el kernel ,por lo que te diria de probar con alguna mas reciente
<Goku> fail
<granjero> dabor, el tema es así, desde mi ipod mando comandos sin loguearme a mi ubuntu, por ej, pasar de canción apagar la maquina, abrir transmision etc.
<granjero> pero me di cuenta que no aparecen esos comandos en el history de mi ubuntu
<Ignacio> Holaa!!
<Ignacio> Quisiera saber si es posible instalar Ubuntu 10.04 En una maquina sin tarjeta de video ..
<CatalanGuy> Hola buenas noches
<erpo> Buenas tardes.
<CatalanGuy> buenas
<CatalanGuy> una pregunta: por qué xubuntu no tiene soporte de 5 años como ubuntu?
<cousteau> hm, dónde has visto que no lo tenga?  creo que debería tenerlo
<CatalanGuy> solo tiene 3
<cousteau> dónde lo pone?  para confirmarlo y ver el contexto...
<Deckon> buenas
<CatalanGuy> espera cousteau
<CatalanGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#Xubuntu_12.04
<cousteau> CatalanGuy, hm, tiene una referencia a un link que no funciona...
<cousteau> wikipedia tendría que arreglar eso
<CatalanGuy> Xubuntu 12.04 will be a Long Term Support release and will be supported for three years. This contrasts with Edubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu 12.04 which, while also LTS releases, will all be supported for five years.[53]
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> tienes razon
<CatalanGuy> el link esta roto
<CatalanGuy> entonces me estas jurando k xubuntu tiene soporte hasta 2017?
<mimecar> para que quieres 5 años de soporte?
<cousteau> CatalanGuy, no lo sé con seguridad, la verdad
<CatalanGuy> aha
<CatalanGuy> mimecar, cuantos mas mejor
<CatalanGuy> para olvidarme de upgrades durante un tiempo!!
<mimecar> para un servidor lo entiendo
<mimecar> pero para el escritorio
<Deckon> para eso son las distros rolling no?
<cousteau> ♫ rolling ♫ rolling ♫ rolling on the distro ♫
<CatalanGuy> mimecar, por qué no con escritorio mimecar
<CatalanGuy> perdonad mi ignorancia
<mimecar> estarías usando programas que no han tenido actualizaciones durante mucho tiempo
<dabor> ?????
<mimecar> dabor: con funciones nuevas
<dabor> eso si, pero a veces no son tan necesarias !!
<dabor> por lo menos una distro bien estable hay que tener y otra para jugar un poco
<dabor> con tantas actualizaciones se ha perdido un poco la idea de estabilidad y seguridad que se buscaba antes
<dabor> pero para gustos ....
<Deckon> dabor: yo cre que ubuntu no tiene ese objetivo
<dabor> Deckon, hablo de linux en general
<Deckon> puede ser
<CatalanGuy> no se
<CatalanGuy> para mi es importante estar actualizado
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: llegará un momento que no pondrán programas nuevos
<CatalanGuy> y la apuesta de ubuntu 12.04 con el soporte hasta 2017 me tira mucho
<CatalanGuy> aunque odio la nueva interfaz
<CatalanGuy> estoy dudando entre xubuntu, lubuntu, mate...
<dabor> suena a tener un sistema muy estable, y eso es bueno !!
<mimecar> dabor: van a quitar al usuario ahora :P?
<CatalanGuy> dabor, ?
<paraloa> How do you say "Rouge the Bat" in Spanish? She's female, but "murciélago" is masculine. "Rouge el murciélago" sounds like there's some gender confusion; "Rouge la murciélago" sounds weird; "Rouge la murciélaga" is fudging it completely because normally one never says murciélaga at all
<mimecar> paraloa: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<paraloa> :/
<paraloa> can you answer?
<mimecar> ask on ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> this is a support channel for ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> regreso
<ivedci89> auxiliooooo amule me cuelga todo aun si no uso compiz
<mimecar> qué tiene que ver compiz con amule?
<ivedci89> mimecar: nada, pero es que en algunos foros he leido que tenia que deshabilitar compiz que suele colgar la PC
<mimecar> sin hacer cosas raras, compiz no cuelga el equipo
<ivedci89> exacto!
<ivedci89> mimecar:  qué hago?
<mimecar> no usar amule
<ivedci89> la cosa es que amule despues de un rato me cuelga todo
<ivedci89> pero debe haber alguna solucion
<Darknessraptor> Hola
<Darknessraptor> tengo la duda de como se instala un lector-escritor de DVD's por USB...
<mimecar> lo conectas y ya has acabado
<Darknessraptor> alguien que pueda indicarme cómo?
<Deckon> prueba a conectarlo y ve si te lo detecta tu porgrama de grabado
<Darknessraptor> ok
<Darknessraptor> tan sencillo??
<Darknessraptor> ok
<Darknessraptor> que mqrqvilla!!!
<Darknessraptor> funcionó!!!
<Darknessraptor> dejen lo pruebo
<Darknessraptor> gracias
<Darknessraptor> ahora regreso con mas preguntas
<Thrusher> necesito ayuda plz
<Thrusher> instale impresora brother 130c en ubuntu 10.04
<Thrusher> pero reinicie y ubutu no volvio a arrancar :(
<Thrusher> solo va e modo de recuperacion
<Thrusher> alguien sabe si en ubuntu hay algo similar al restaurar sistema de windows?
<Deckon> nop
<Deckon> Thrusher, revisa los logs a ver que rrores encuentras
<riveryk> buenas noches, estoy usando mi amsn y puedo hablar con un contacto que tengo en ventana pero no se que se me hizo la ventana de contactps, no esta nisiquiera ne la zona de notificaciones y al tratar de iniciar sesion al abiri otro me dice que esa sesion ya esta iniciada... donde encuentro mis contactos?
<Thrusher> donde estan esos logs
<Thrusher> donde se guardan?
<Deckon> Thrusher, /var/log
<Deckon> riveryk, mata el proceso de amsn y vuelvelo a lanzar
<riveryk> como lo hago?
<Deckon> riveryk, killall amsn
<Thrusher> dentro de log esta lleno de archivos y dir
<Thrusher> que te mando de alli?
<riveryk> amsn: proceso no encontrado
<riveryk> ??
<Deckon> riveryk, entonces busca algo que diga amsn, revisa su pid y matalo con el pid
<riveryk> Deckon, pero como busco eso ??? dimelo paso a paso porfavor
<Crashbit> riveryk: ps -e
<Deckon> Thrusher, abre los logs de xorg por ejemplo y busca errores
<Deckon> riveryk, lanza desde una terminal top o el comando que te paso Crashbit (yo ni lo conocia XD)
<CatalanGuy> alguien ha probado el spybot 2.0?
<riveryk> como logro matar el proceso de amsn no lo encuentro
<Deckon> riveryk, reinicia tu sistema
<riveryk> si me va a tocar
<dabor> cuac
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-18
<ecubuntu> alguien por aquí q me de una manito
<Dj_Dexter> ecubuntu:  en q?
<ecubuntu> Dj_Dexter es q estoy usando el recordmydesktop
<ecubuntu> Pero solo me graba audio por 3 o 4 min y después se va el audio y solo queda el video
<Dj_Dexter> sip, y anda? mmm
<Dj_Dexter> y despues no el sonido? mm
<ecubuntu> aja
<Dj_Dexter> http://ur1.ca/8pz1b ahi sale algo ecubuntu
<Dj_Dexter> claro, la url estaba muy larga xD
<ecubuntu> deja veo Dj
<ecubuntu> gracias
<Dj_Dexter> ok ecubuntu :)
<Dj_Dexter> de nada
<riveryk> como puedo abrir un pdf en word  para modificar???
<riveryk> quien me puede ayudar a modificar un pdf ??? como puedo hacer??
<braiam> riveryk, hasta donde tengo entendido, tienes que tener permisos para modificar un pdf, si no tendras que convertirlo a un formato modificable
<riveryk> como logro ponerlo en ese formato?
<riveryk> es que necesito extraer algunos parrafos de algo pero es algo dificil
<braiam> riveryk, si es solo extraer, casi cualquier lector pdf te deja hacerlo
<braiam> pero de nuevo, algunos archivos pdf tienen permisos que no lo permiten. Incluso existe los que no se pueden imprimir
<riveryk> si los que tengon no cuentan con esa restriccion creo, pero que programa puedo utilizar??
<braiam> Okular, evince, foxit
<liljoker> Hola mundo....
<curiousx> salut liljoker
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<liljoker> Tengo un problema, instale los driver de una tarjeta wifi marca broadcom pero no me funsiona, y no me tirar error de nada
<liljoker> saludos curiousx
<curiousx> liljoker: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<liljoker> efectivamente ese instale
<liljoker> b43-fwcutter
<liljoker> pero antes me funsionava
<liljoker> ahora ya no me funsiona
<liljoker> lo reinstale para ver si tenia algo malo y tampoco funsiono,
<braiam> sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter
<braiam> liljoker, ^^
<curiousx> liljoker: sudo jockey-gtk   y activalo
<liljoker> braiam, ok
<braiam> reiniciar
<liljoker> braiam, ok
<liljoker> curiousx, cual comando hago primero
<braiam> curiousx, si antes le funcionaba, mejor que regrese sobre sus pasos
<braiam> liljoker, solo desinstalalo y reinicia
<liljoker> miren pero meti un kernel, para hacer auditorias
<liljoker> no se si tenga que ver algo
<braiam> si no usas el kernel oficial, algo puede que no funcione
<curiousx> =0 kernel para hacer auditorias =0
<liljoker> bueno hagamos una cosa
<braiam> usa el kernel por defecto, que aun así puedes usar la tarjeta wifi en modo monitor
<liljoker> probemos funsionarlo con el comando de braiam, y si no funsiona
<liljoker> no se que hacer
<curiousx> ups ya esta por peliar maravilla Martinez
<liljoker> liljoker@UB11:~$ uname -r  R//3.0.0-16-generic segun sigue siendo el mismo kernel que tengo no vario o cambio
<liljoker> bueno esperenme voy a hacer el comando de braiam
<braiam> liljoker, ya desinstalaste y reiniciaste?
<liljoker> braiam, ok ahora lo hago
<braiam> liljoker, busca un conector alambrico, para que no pierdas el internet
<liljoker> braiam, descuida tengo un AP con coble
<liljoker> braiam, ahora reinicio
<liljoker> braiam,  listo ahora que hago
<braiam> liljoker, funciona la tarjeta asi como esta?
<liljoker> no
<braiam> abre jockey
<liljoker> disculpa mi ignorancia que es Jockey
<liljoker> braiam, gracias por tu tiempo, disculpa estoy en medio de una fiesta, y ya se esta tornando pesadita la cosa jejje...
<liljoker> braiam, chau compi
<Pierrot> VSoft es feo >.<
<atl> como abro desde terminal "controladores adicionales"?
<atl> la opcion no aparece en los menus
<braiam> atl, gksudo jockey
<atl> braiam, (gksudo:3414): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<braiam> esa advertencia es casi generica de todos los programas gtk
<dankeup> Hola a todos, he pasado la tarde buscando soluciones al tema de suspender con el cerrado de la tapa de laptop y cuando habro no regresa en si. Alguien aca sabe o ha encontrado solucion al tema?
<dankeup> la Laptop es una Asus K53E Intel Core i5, 6 GB RAM, ya he aumentado la particion de memoria virtual a el doble de memoria fisica pero nada solucionado. He probado Script que han recomendado en foros y nada
<dankeup> He actualizado a la maxima expresion mi OS y nada
<dankeup> KERNEL 3.2.0-030200-generic
<dankeup> sabe alguien aca al respecto? Gracias de antemano
<atl> dankeup te habia funcionado alguna vez eso que has dicho?
<braiam> dankeup, verifica si en el archivo /proc/acpi/wakeup esta la palabra "LID"
<dankeup> braiam: Ahora veo
<dankeup> no no esta la palabra LID en ninguna parte
<dankeup> solo enables y desables pero a otras cosas
<braiam> pegalo en pastebin para echarle un ojo
<dankeup> alt: si me ha funsionado pero en distros como Suse, Mandriva... solo que Kubuntu me va mas, quizas por el tiempo usandolo
<dankeup> ok
<dankeup> braiam: http://pastebin.com/WngJNVTT
<braiam> segun tu archivo no tienes LID y por lo tanto no va a resumir cuando abras la tapa
<braiam> seg
<braiam> según este link http://askubuntu.com/questions/102434/wake-laptop-when-lid-is-opened tienes que agregar "LID" al archivo como se muestra
<dankeup> ahora leo que dice
<dankeup> entonces debo hacerlo como? digo agregar una entrada con LID?
<braiam> si. lo que esta en gris es lo que tienes que ejecutar
<dankeup> si pero antes debo agregar la entrada LID
<dankeup> porque cuando corro el comando no pasa nada
<atl> braiam  no hay otra forma de abrir "controladores adicionales"?
<dankeup> este comando muestra que esta activado y que desactivado cat /proc/acpi/wakeup
<dankeup> y este creo activa y desactiva echo "LID" > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<dankeup> pero como no veo a entrada LID no hara nada no?
<dankeup> controladores adicionales dices?
<atl> si, es aopcion no aparece en los menus
<dankeup> deja ver como le hago
<dankeup> ahora te digo
<dankeup> si yo tengo Aditional Driver
<dankeup> pero igual no me muestra nada... es decir que todo esta "ok"
<dankeup> al menos para el OS
<dankeup> braiam: he mirado y leido pero no veo solucion... ya segurire mirando en google a ver que... gracias
<chilicuil> atl: sip, jockey-gtk
<atl> chulicuil ese si me funciono, gracias
<lol_> hola
<lol_> hay alguna solucion para que sypnactic no se cuelgue
<Crashbit> synaptic no se cuelga
<Vegeta> simple
<Vegeta> usa apt en consola
<Vegeta> y ya :|
<lol_> apt se cuelga tambien
<lol_> 100% cpu
<lol_> lento coo el demonio
<Vegeta> npi pues
<Vegeta> normal no es
<Crashbit> !detalles | lol_
<kubot> lol_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<CatalanGuy> alguien ha probado ubuntu + mate ?
<Crashbit> CatalanGuy: es algún tipo de bebida mezcla rara ?
<HuriaH> hola.. alguien puede decirme como hacer para que se vea el espacio libre del hdd al pasar el cursor por en cima ?
<Vegeta> sobórnalo
<Vegeta> digo, en qué navegador?
<HuriaH> uso ubunto 11.04 natty
<Vegeta> pero qué navegador usas?
<HuriaH> chromium
<Vegeta> de archivos
<Vegeta> ..
<HuriaH> llevo poko tiempo usando linux
<HuriaH> no se
<Vegeta> supongo que enconces usarás nautilus, que es el default
<Vegeta> y la verdad ni idea de si eso se puede
<Vegeta> creo que compiz dejaría, pero hace muuuuuuuuucho que no lo uso
<HuriaH> creo ke uso xdg-open
<Crashbit> HuriaH: xdg-open - opens a file or URL in the user's preferred application
<Crashbit> HuriaH: creo que no, creo que usas nautilus
<Crashbit> HuriaH: puedes mirarlo por consola con df -h
<HuriaH> gracias
<CatalanGuy> mimecar, tienes problemas con el IRC?
<CatalanGuy> xD
<mimecar> no
<cousteau> no, ha entrado para ponerse el cloak
<mimecar> hasta que no me identifico no se activa el cloak
<Harpagornis> mimecar, ese cloak se lo pides a freenode no?
<mimecar> si
<Harpagornis> y tu no podrías pedirle uno a ubuntu?
<mimecar> no depende de ubuntu
<mimecar> depende de freenode
<CatalanGuy> que es cloak?
<CatalanGuy> encubrido?
<mimecar> el servidor oculta tu IP
<CatalanGuy> ah
<CatalanGuy> y para que quieres ocultar tu ip?
<cousteau> y si pones como "contraseña de servidor" (no de nickserv) algo como ":mimecar mipassword"?
<CatalanGuy> bueno en mi caso me da igual, todas las ips dinamicas que me asigna Movistar estan infectadas en DNSBL.........
<CatalanGuy> Xd
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: lo tenía que tener para estar como op
<cousteau> CatalanGuy, en realidad es porque es un requisito para ser op
<CatalanGuy> !OP
<mimecar> teniendo IP dinámica no importa mucho
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: NO lo uses si no hace falta
<CatalanGuy> perdon
<CatalanGuy> eres de movistar tb mimecar ?
<mimecar> de otra compañia
<cousteau> afortunadamente no lo es
<CatalanGuy> xD
<cousteau> de todas formas, ¿qué tal si movemos esta conversación a offtopic?  está algo silencioso últimamente
<CatalanGuy> pues yo prefiero ip dinamic
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> con una ip dinamica no te pueden rastrear
<CatalanGuy> y ya callo
<cousteau> no, si puedes seguir, pero en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Vegeta> si de verdad quieres ocultar tu ip usa tor
<Vegeta> lo configuras con sasl y wuala
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<CatalanGuy> entendido
<CatalanGuy> bueno hasta otra gracias
<hashashin> nas
<pablodbsas> hola
<contempt_> Hola estoy probado el chat alguien me puede contestar
<Goku> no
<Goku> .-.
<mimecar> amabilidad not found
<Goku> le contesté con sarcasmo :D
<Tukeke> [|HuGO|], ubuntero
<Damian1> hola muy buenas!!!
<Damian1> tengo una consulta sobre el diccionario de ubuntu como lo configuro para español?
<xangua> bucas en el dash Soporte de Idiomas e instalas el español
<Damian1>  xangua: perdon me guias por que no tengo ni idea!!!
<xangua> abres el dash con la tecla windows/super
<QuestionMark> Buenas
<QuestionMark> Moodle me pide dar permiso de escritura a /var/ para crear la carpeta /var/moodledata ¿que recomiendan?
<fosco_> QuestionMark: /var debería tener 755 root:root
<QuestionMark> dame un segundo
<liher> hola a todos
<QuestionMark> ok, resuelto fosco_  chmod 777 a moodledata
<liher> sebeis
<QuestionMark> no queria darle permisos de escritura completa a /var me sonaba riesgoo
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pero 777 es un poco arriesgado
<fosco_> yo lo dejaría en 755
<liher> sabeis si hay algun programa que sirva para haciendo una instalacion desde cero de ubuntu y añadirle o quitarle programas y origenes de software y algunas cosas mas pueda guardarlo todo en un dvd ocd y que ese dvd o cd me sirviese para hacer una instalacion con todo ya configurado actualizaciones incluidas?
<liher> lo he intentado con unetbootin y no me funciona
<Damian1> xangua no hace nada
<liher> nadir sabe?
<liher> nadie?
<[|HuGO|]> liher, tu quieres customizar ubuntu
<liher> si
<Pierrot> buenas todos
<liher> para instalar en otros ordenadores y en el mio
<[|HuGO|]> dame un segundo liher
<[|HuGO|]> buenas Pierrot
<liher> vale hugo
<Pierrot> XD
<[|HuGO|]> liher, puedes usar uck, creo que es el más fácil
<liher> si ese he visto
<liher> sabes si guarda la configuracion de escritorio?
<liher> o si tienes instalado un dock lo deja igual?
<[|HuGO|]> a ver, UCK se utiliza para generar el kernel de ubuntu + gestor de ventanas que desees + programas que creas necesarios
<[|HuGO|]> Es como personalizar tu distribución, con paquetes necesarios
<liher> ya
<liher> solo para añadir o quitar paquetes, no?
<liher> nada de configuracion personal, no?
<[|HuGO|]> correcto
<liher> es bueno?
<liher> el uck
<[|HuGO|]> nunca lo usé, pero use algo parecido para otra distribución llamada Revisor hace mucho tiempo
<liher> vale, gracias majo
<liher> lo probare
<[|HuGO|]> liher, sirve para modificar ubuntu a tu gusto y quitar paquetes innecesarios
<liher> unetbootin
<liher> los ha usado?
<[|HuGO|]> sí
<liher> y que tal?
<[|HuGO|]> liher, no funciona con todas las distribuciones que genera, pero es eficaz para la mayoria
<liher> gracias
<lopez> tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu en mi equipo de escritorio me sale algo como la consola en donde titila initramfs
<fosco_> lopez: eso es que el entorno grafico no consigue arrancar
<fosco_> has instala el driver de la grafica o algo asi?
<lopez> puede ser que active los controladores recomendados de mi ati, pero en otras ocaciones lo hice y no paso nada
<lopez> arranque desde un livecd y quise hacer un chequeo de disco el cual no termino por que genero un error
<fosco_> arranca desde el liveCD
<fosco_> accede a tu particion de ubuntu y elimina el archivo etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> seguramente arrancará bien
<lopez> lo elimino directamnete ?
<lopez> a ver
<lopez> y otra cosa
<fosco_> si
<lopez> no logro en la notebook controlar el brillo para controlar el rendimiento de la bateria
<lopez> fosco_,  cuando trato de entrar a la partición me dice DBus error  org.gtk.private.RemoteVolumenMonitor.Failed: an operation is alread y pending
<mimecar> lopez: eso es en un disco interno?
<lopez> así es
<lopez> mimecar,  es problemas del disco ?
<mimecar> te monta el disco?
<lopez> en gparted lo veo montado pero no logro acceder
<mimecar> no puedes acceder desde la consola?
<lopez> a ver espera que me fijo como es y te digo
<lopez> mimecar,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdx /media/disk -o force si mi partición es ext4 cambio ntfs por ext4 ?
<mimecar> para que usas force?
<lopez> es lo que encontre buscando para montar
<mimecar> quita el force y cambia el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> hdx hace mucho que no se usa
<mimecar> sería sdx en todo caso
<lopez> si es sdb1
<lopez> ese lo cambie por sdb y donde el sistema pongo ext4-3g o como ?
<mimecar> ext4
<mimecar> ext4-3g no existe
<lopez> ah bien
<cousteau> yo es que no usaría -t a menos que fuera necesario
<lopez> tire el comando y quedo colgado sin hacer nada
<mimecar> le has pegado algún golpe al equipo?
<lopez> no no
<lopez> no no estaba funcionando perfecto
<lopez> debo reinstalar todo de nuevo ?
<mimecar> intenta acceder a los datos primero
<liher> hola
<liher> hay alguna pagina donde descargar los programas para ubuntu en formato deb?
<mimecar> el repositorio
<liher> ya, me refiero para descargar los paquetes y guardarlos en el disco duro sin instalar
<cousteau> packages.ubuntu.com
<andreslara501> ¿y el centro de software no te sirve?
<andreslara501> mmm
<cousteau> o también puedes hacer apt-get download o algo así
<cousteau> no me acuerdo
<andreslara501> o tambiñen www.getdeb.com
<mimecar> andreslara501: getdeb no son oficiales
<dabor> liher, los paquetes que bajas del repositorio quedan en tu disco
<Crashbit> incluso se puede descargar un mirro local
<dabor> cuac
<andreslara501> a pues sí
<andreslara501> aunque ya se fue
<cousteau> ah, sí, -d
<cousteau> abrumado/a por la inminente cantidad de respuestas, ha huido
<dabor> del man= download:           download will download the given binary package into the current  directory.
<dabor> eehhh, tengo el man en inglés !!
<dabor> ja
<cousteau> eso es de apt-get o de aptitude?
<dabor> cousteau, apt-get
<cousteau> pos a mí sólo me sale en aptitude(8)
<dabor> cousteau, en aptitude es igual, pero el man lo copié recien del apt-get
<Pierrot> buenas de nuevo
<Drod> Pierrot hola
<Drod> parece que esta todo tranquilo
<Drod> no habla nadie
 * Goku habla
<ourizo> Hola amigos, voy yo con mi problema.       En una partición de 49 GB sólo tengo una carpeta, y me dice en propiedades que espacio libre 15 GB
<mimecar> una carpeta visible
<mimecar> cuantas ocultas?
<ourizo> No encuentro ninguna oculta tampoco, pero voy a mirar de nuevo
<ourizo> Efectivamente, le doy a mostrar archivos ocultos, y no aparece nada
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos tiene la partición?
<ourizo> acabo de mirar y es el reiserfs
<fosco_> ourizo: y qué contiene esa carpeta?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si ya esta disponible la 12.4
<debsan> rbndj8, que te parece ? 12.04: 12 -> año 2012, 04 -> mes 04 = abril
<rbndj8> osea sale en habril
<debsan> así es
<debsan> aunque podés instalar una versión alpha o beta
<rbndj8> ok
<ourizo> fosco_,  De hecho la carpeta está vacía.
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<sambito> hola, recibi una actualizacion para ubuntu y al actualizar  salio un mensaje que decia si queria conservar mi vieja configuracion o instalar una nueva hice eso y ahora ubuntu no me detecta el teclado del escritorio de la notebook
<Deckon> buenas
<sambito> creia que estas cosas en ubuntu no pasaban
<Crashbit> pues sí, pasan
<Deckon> que cosas no pasaban en ubutu?
<sambito> ahora tengo que añadirle a la notebook un teclado por usb para poder escribir  porque el teclado de la notebook no es detectado
<Deckon> sambito: revisaste la suma de la imagen hantes de grabarla?
<sambito> y no se como recuperarlo
<sambito> si antes de la actualizacion me funcionaba todo bien
<Deckon> sambito: actualizaste de una version a otra?
<sambito> no fue una instalacion nueva
<sambito> la actualizacion que recibi fue de un paquete concreto
<sambito> no es que hubiera iniciado un proceso de actualizacion completo de ubuntu
<sambito> si me toca formatear el disco duro e instalar una nueva distribucion de linux entonces ya no elegire de nuevo  a ubuntu por aquello de que el hombre es el unico animal que tropieza dos veces sobre la misma piedra
<cousteau> qué paquete era?  era una actualización del kernel?
<sambito> si tengo que hacer todo eso para recuperar la deteccion del teclado eso lo tengo claro
<cousteau> si era una actualización del kernel en la pantalla del grub puedes probar a usar una imagen concreta
<sambito> era un paquete algo asi como lps o algo asi no recuerdo muy bien
<cousteau> una versión del kernel antigua
<Deckon> sambito: revisa el log de apt y dinos que paquete actualizaste
<Deckon> puede que un downgrade del paquete te arregle los problemas
<cousteau> a ver si esto te dice el nombre del paquete:  ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | head
<sambito> uhmmm dicen que lo empieza mal acaba mal mejor si tengo que hacer de mecanico de ubuntu prefiero entonces instalarme una distribucion de linux mas fiable y segura en su uso
<cousteau> pega el resultado en paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> sambito, nadie te obliga a usar ubuntu, si vas a estar quejándote todo el rato y no colaborar dando los datos que se te piden, es mejor para ambos que sí, te cambies a otra con la que te encuentres más cómodo
<sambito> cousteau alguna sugerencia sobre alguna distro donde no pasen estas cosas tan anomals
<Harpagornis> como puedo formatear rápidamente un pen ?
<cousteau> sí, guarda el pc en una caja y no lo uses
<Deckon> sambito: debian
<cousteau> Harpagornis, gparted?
<cousteau> sambito, bueno, quieres colaborar o sólo quejarte?
<cousteau> ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | head
<sambito> debian es solo para ingenieros  informaticos
<cousteau> con ese comando creo que se podrá ver qué paquetes se han instalado recientemente
<cousteau> instalado o actualizado
<Harpagornis> cousteau,  ok, pensaba que ya traia una apli por defecto para formatear
<cousteau> mejor añádele un -20 al final:   ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | head -20
<cousteau> Harpagornis, bueno, pero por línea de comandos
<Harpagornis> pues dime como es cousteau
<Deckon> sambito: es broma eso?
<cousteau> y...  no sé si tendrá como en windows una opción de "formatear" en el menú contextual, justo al lado de "expulsar"
<Harpagornis> cousteau, no lo tiene por eso,xd
<cousteau> Harpagornis, busca gparted en el centro de software
<cousteau> sambito, y bien?  ese comando dice algo?
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias cousteau
<sambito> si no eres ingeniero informatico y quieres sufrir muchisimo usando una distro como debian animo para los valientes pero yo no busco mas complicaciones
<cousteau> no, debian no es tan complicado, creo...
<cousteau> más que ubuntu, pero creo que no tanto
<cousteau> (tampoco lo he probado nunca)
<cousteau> bien, ahora el comando...  oye, si de verdad voy a tener que rogarte y suplicarte que me ayudes y me hagas el favor de darte la info que te pido, va a ser muuuy difícil ayudarte
<Ex> no es tan complicado
<Deckon> sambito: si quieres arreglar tu ubuntu sigue los pasos de cousteau si no pues busca la vida en otra distro, si no quieres complicaciones y todo hecho ve por mageia o suse
<cousteau> (1) pulsa Ctrl-Alt-T  (2) ejecuta    ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | head -20    y dale al enter,  (3) selecciona todo y pégalo a paste.ubuntu.com, (4) dame la dir
<Ex> solo que en vez de tener 4 pasos con una interfaz gtk tenes 8 y con una interfaz ncurses
<Ex> cousteau: -numero esta deprecated, mejor usar -n numero
<cousteau> pues no me ha lanzado ningún warning, así que...
<sambito> una distro que falla de esa manera tan grave y a las primeras de cambio no merece por mi parte dedicarle mas tiempo prefiero optar por otra distro facil sencilla y segura en su manejo
<cousteau> sambito, FEDORA, PONTE FEDORA.
<cousteau> se acabó, te va a ayudar tu tía
<Ex> cousteau: :P
<sambito> fredora es casi como debian no inclye privativos y eso lo hace complicado
<cousteau> bueno, quéjate en #fedora
<sambito> fredora no me inspira buenas sensaciones
<Ex> freidora¿¿
<cousteau> lo que quiero es que dejes de estar lloriqueando en este canal y o bien colabores para que se te ayude o cumplas tus amenazas y te cambies de distro
<cousteau> pero vamos, ya he perdido el poco interés que podría tener en ayudarte
<sambito> si eso es fredora debe ser como una freidora de cerebros al usarla
<sambito> cousteau prefiero lo segundo aunque no se si verdaderamente hay alternativas validas a ubuntu donde cosas asi no pasen ni el sistema se rompa facilmente
<Ex> hey
<cousteau> bueno, yo alguna vez he usado windows y mac y te diré que problemas de estabilidad hay en todos lados
<sambito> me voy a instalar una nueva distro a ver que encuentro
<cousteau> pero bueno, tampoco voy a esforzarme más en pedirte que ejecutes ese comando, que nos podría ayudar a saber qué le ha pasado a tu teclado; en lugar de eso prefieres quejarte
<Deckon> lol
<cousteau> troll...
<Deckon> cousteau: no, ni a eso llega XD
<Ex> es el tio de los proxys
<Ex> no es troll !!
<cousteau> http://troll.me/not-sure-if-trolling-or-just-stupid/
<sambito> he estado buscando distros que sean tan faciles de usar e instalar como ubuntu  pero donde por recibir una actualizacion para el teclado este no se desactive por ejemplo o sea quiero una distro como ubuntu pero mas segura donde esas cosas nunca pasen ¿la hay?
<cousteau> omg, ha vuelto
<cousteau> usa google, yo no conozco ninguna
<Deckon> sambito: si debian
<urman> ola alguien me dice que sistema linux se puede instalar junto a window 7 ya que el ubuntu no me agarra?
<urman> que este muy rapido y sea facil de instalar?
<Deckon> sambito: revisa en distrowatch, a quie no es lugar para que este preguntando eso, si quieres usa #ubuntu-es-cafe
<cousteau> pero si la técnica es "formatear e instalar otra distro hasta encontrar una que nunca dé problemas, ninguno, y que si los hay se solucionen quejándose sin escuchar"...  dudo que la haya
<sambito> debian es solo para eruditos de la informatica
<m4v> sambito: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu. Tienes alguna duda respecto a Ubuntu?
<Deckon> sambito: como lo sabes si nunca las usado, apuesto que ni siquiera en live cd la has usado
<urman> alguien save algo paresido a ubuntu para instalar junto a window sin aser particiones?
<cousteau> m4v, no la tiene, sólo ha venido a quejarse sin parar ni aceptar consejo y a decir lo malo que es ubuntu, en realidad no tiene ningún sentido que esté en este canal
<m4v> urman: con cualquier distro vas a necesitar hacer el particionado.
<cousteau> urman, puedes usar wubi...  aunque no te lo recomiendo, creo que no va muy bien
<Deckon> urman: usa wubi
<Deckon> urman: tambien podrias usar las maquinas virtuales
<urman> el wubi es solo para ubuntu o se puede con otros?
<Deckon> urman: solo en ubuntu
<urman> esque maquinas virtuales seme hacen muy lentas
<m4v> urman: solo ubuntu creo
<urman> esque yo no puedo ubuntu
<urman> mi pc no acepta ubuntu se pone negro
<cousteau> yo hace más de media hora le puse un comando para saber qué paquete podía ser el que da problemas, UN COMANDO, y crees que se ha molestado en ejecutarlo?  no, sólo viene a quejarse por quejarse
<m4v> cousteau: noted.
<atotclic> urman: que quieres hacer???
<Ex> cousteau: es un comando solo para eruditos seguro, y es muy dificil para un usuario que quiere una distro sencilla :PP
<urman> instalar algun sistema junto a window que sea linux
<urman> ya que window es muy lento y veo que linux da mejor rendimiento
<atotclic> urman: utilizar un super sistema sin tocar un sistema con licencias para que?? esa es mi pregunta
<cousteau> Ex, tampoco es que se haya quejado de que el comando es para eruditos...  si fuese así ya le habría dicho la forma gráfica
<atotclic> para cambiar para piratear,
<urman> como no entiendo?
<sambito> yo no soy ningun tecnico en esto solo quiero una distro de linux cuyo funcionamiento sea del todo fiable y facil de usar ubuntu me ha hecho perder mucho tiempo en su instalacion para despues recibir una actualizacion de ubuntu que me ha hecho perder el funcionamiento del teclado
<Ex> lol cousteau
<cousteau> urman, puede que sea problema de la tarjeta gráfica
<atotclic> urman: haz una particion
<Ex> jaja sambito
<urman> no puedo hacer particion ya que tengo 3 primarias eso fue lo que me dijieron
<atotclic> ya que las maquinas virtuales segun los recursos que tengas son lentas
<cousteau> sambito, tú nos has hecho perder más tiempo quejándote y haciéndonos intentar ayudarte sin escucharnos, así que no te quejes
<cousteau> ya te dije que te cambiaras a fedora y no has hecho caso
<Deckon> sambito: suse o mageia, esas son faciles, entra a sus canales y comenta alla tu problema
<sambito> he perdido toda una tarde instalando ubuntu y sus aplicaciones para despues encontrarme con esto no hay derecho esto no se hace
<cousteau> así que si cualquier cosa que diga va a ser ignorada...
<cousteau> sambito, sigue lloriqueando, a lo mejor se arregla así
<Crashbit> sambito: lo dice claramente antes de actualizar, haz un backup
<atotclic> sambito: yo no he estado
<atotclic> sambito: te podria decir que fuese a un canal de windows aver si te ayudan
<m4v> la terminan?
<urman> si ubuntu no me agarra no me agarrara ningun sistema linux?
<atotclic> urman: ubuntu te agarra
<sambito> suse tiene por ejemplo una forma rara y complicada de instalarle los repositorios y con su sistema de paqueteria puedes encontrarte con muchos problemas
<cousteau> urman, es que "no me agarra" es muy relativo y difuso...
<atotclic> donde lo instalas???
<m4v> urman: nose, que yo sepa tu tienes problemas para realizar el particionado, no?
<urman> ya instale de todas las maneras
<urman> y la pantalla queda negra
<m4v> sambito: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, tienes alguna duda sobre Ubuntu?
<urman> y lo de las particiones nose aserlas
<atotclic> empecemos por hay se queda negra cuando???
<cousteau> sambito, no nos importa esa información, este canal es de soporte de ubuntu, si quieres soporte de ubuntu quédate y pídelo, si no, vete o deja de quejarte
<urman> osea me sale
<urman> install ubuntu
<urman> y entro
<urman> y se pone negro
<Itxshell> urman:  otra vez por aca?
<cousteau> urman, has probado a esperar un rato?
<urman> si
<Itxshell> ycon el mismo problema?
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo es que los drivers gráficos no van bien, pero una vez el cd ha cargado sí van
<urman> de echo 1 vez ubo un sonido como de inicio
<Itxshell> hubo*
<atotclic> donde lo intentas instalar???
<cousteau> urman, hmm
<urman> junto con windows 7
<atotclic> y como live cd, pendrive??
<cousteau> sí, tiene pinta de que la pantalla o la gráfica no van bien
<m4v> urman: que pc es?
<Itxshell> pero si preguntas lo mismo todo el tiempo urman?
<urman> tengo prendrive
<cousteau> a lo mejor cosa de resolución?
<cousteau> qué tarjeta gráfica es?
<urman> mi pc es esta
<m4v> Itxshell: si no vas a ayudar no hables.
<urman> http://www8.hp.com/uy/es/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5155185
<urman> ahi sale todo lo de mi pc
<Deckon> urman: prueva arrancando con vesa
<urman> como vesa?
<Deckon> si no mal recuerdo ubuntu tiene una opcion para eso
<Deckon> ahora el cd con el que estas arrancando, has comprobado su integridad?
<Itxshell> que instale un ubuntu 10.04
<urman> es una usb
<cousteau> el pc de urman tiene:  AMD Radeon HD 6320 (512 MB dedicado)
<urman> instalo ubuntu 10.04?
<Itxshell> jajaja bueno que siga preguntando lo mismo por dias XD a diferentes personas entonces :)
<cousteau> no sé qué tal va...  la verdad no estoy muy al día de tarjetas
<sambito> o instalo una nueva distro que funcione bien de verdad (si la encuentro) o tendre que continuar usando ubuntu usando un teclado usb para la notebook porque el teclado propio de la notebook lo tengo fuera de servicio gracias a ubuntu
<Deckon> ati simpre es un asco en linux
<m4v> Itxshell: mi punto es, si no vas a ser útil lo único que logras es generar ruido.
<Deckon> sambito: regresa a windows
<atotclic> urman: cuando este la pantalla negra mira y estes un ratito apreta las teclas ctrl y F1
<atotclic> las dos juntas
<urman> ok
<urman> si no sucede nada reinicio?
<[|HuGO|]> urman, todavía tienes problemas con la tarjeta?
<urman> si todabia
<m4v> urman: puede ser que linux no funcione con ese hardware, pero no encuentro mucha info al respecto.
<urman> ya tengo dias y no puedo resolver ese problema
<urman> pero si instalo un ubuntu con vercion mas vieja
<urman> saldra lo mismo?
<atotclic> sambito en referencia al teclao no es culpa de ubuntu no te equivoques
<atotclic> sambito: es culpa del fabricante
<Itxshell> xd
<atotclic> del hardware ya que no sigue las directrices que siguen otros
<cousteau> atotclic, déjalo, es inútil, sólo emite, no recibe
<cousteau> bueno, ahora tampoco emite porque tiene un +q
<atotclic> sambito: a parte mira que no tengas el bloq num conectado
<atotclic> sambito: cuando sepas algo mas de hardware y sofware, a parte de sistemas etra aqui y enseñanos
<cousteau> atotclic, bastaría con que empezase colaborando y probando el comando que le di para saber qué paquete es el que se cargó todo
<cousteau> o que al arrancar en el grub probase con otro kernel
<cousteau> pero cuando alguien tiene en mente protestar sistemáticamente y ha decidido que su problema no tiene solución, no hay nada que hacer
<atotclic> cousteau: hay quien pregunta y no escucha
<cousteau> atotclic, sí y para muestra un botón
<cousteau> anyway...  estaré en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<atotclic> pero sambito un consejo el kernel de linux lo puedes compiar para adaptarlo a tu hardware
<cousteau> atotclic, si no ha querido instalarse debian porque es para eruditos...
<atotclic> cousteau: se podria istalar qimo
<cousteau> atotclic, si da igual, no va a hacer caso de nada que digamos
<Itxshell> urman:  como va lo de tu problema?
<urman> todabia sin solucion
<Itxshell> pero que estas haciendo para resolverlo?
<Itxshell> virtualizaste como te dijo mimecar?
<urman> el me dijo que tenia la opcion
<urman> de borrar window
<urman> pero no puedo borrarlo
<urman> porque tengo recovery de fabrica
<urman> y perderia la licencia
<Itxshell> 0.o  bueno yo no lei eso en ningun momento
<urman> y si borrara window y no funcionara
<Itxshell> ya se te dieron muchas opciones pero no veo que realices ninguna
<urman> me quedaria sin recuperar mi pc
<cousteau> bueno, no borres windows
<Itxshell> prueba a virtualizar y a usar una veersion anterior a la que probaste
<atotclic> urman: que maquina virtual has utilizado??
<urman> como?
<Itxshell> cousteau:  parece que urman complica todo lo que se le dice no se si es que esta jugando
<urman> me estan ayudando por privado para instalar
<urman> otro sistema
<cousteau> Itxshell, al menos parece que escucha
<urman> fedora
<Itxshell> jajajaja para nada cousteau XD
<Itxshell> urman:  virtualizasre ubuntu?
<Itxshell> instalaste ubuntu dentro de winbugs?
<atotclic> urman: tienes que decidirte que es lo que quieres
<urman> ya instale ubuntu virtualmente
<urman> con virtualbox
<urman> pero no es lo mismo
<urman> que un sistema
<Itxshell> instalaste dentro de winbugs?
<atotclic> urman si lo instalaste el problema que tienes es de resolucion
<cousteau> qué ubuntu has intentado instalar?
<Deckon> urman:si quieres un sistema installado tendras que hacer una particion para este, no hay de otra
<atotclic> urman: el problema es reesolucion
<cousteau> Deckon, sí la hay, usar wubi, pero creo que no va muy bien
<Itxshell> si va muy bien con el wubi
<Itxshell> perfecto lo uso siempre que doy cursos
<cousteau> si el problema es resolución...  a lo mejor la combinación de teclas  "Ctrl Alt -"  soluciona el problema
<urman> el mas nuevo
<urman> que es 11.10
<cousteau> bien
<atotclic> se lo tiene que solucionar me pasaba a mi con alguno s portatiles
<Itxshell> ok urman queda claro que no tienes como particionar el disco asiq ue solo tienes dos opciones
<Itxshell> o lo dejas en virtual o dentro de windows
<atotclic> con live sin problemas pero al instalar cojia una resolucion que no era la correcta
<cousteau> ah, con live te va?  urman?
<urman> tambien se pone negro
<Itxshell> ubuntu 10.04
<Itxshell> jajaja sera otras dos horas diciendole a urman soluciones y mañana regresara a lo mismo
<Itxshell> :(
<urman> nose mucho de linux
<atotclic> urman si se te pone negro cuando lleve un rato al menos un par de minutos aprieta ctrl alt y el menos
<Itxshell> pues te he leido usando terminos avanzados
<atotclic> para cambiar de resolucion
<Itxshell> prueba lo que se te dijo antes de seguir preguntando
<atotclic> intentalo
<urman> ok
<cousteau> hm, acabo de probar ctrl alt menos, y no ha hecho nada...
<atotclic> o aprieta en ctrl F1 y si te sale la consola es que funciona
<urman> ctrl+f1
<cousteau> es Ctrl Alt F1
<urman> deja apunto x asi acaso
<urman> perame
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes decirle opciones al inicio que use modo gráfico seguro o algo así
<urman> los 3 al mismo
<urman> tiempo?
<atotclic> si entra en consola que configure el grub para resolucion
<urman> cuando oprima esa
<urman> me saldra algo?
<atotclic> si
<atotclic> te pedira el login
<urman> tendre que configurar algo?
<urman> ahh ok
<urman> entonces
<urman> mira
<urman> volvere a instalarlo
<atotclic> entonces sabremos que es la resolucion
<urman> lo instalo con
<urman> wubi o usb?
<atotclic> y si esta instalado jaces sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<atotclic> buscas la resolucion
<urman> como pongo ese comando?
<urman> nose ponerlos
<Deckon> urman: si vas a reinstalar yo te aconcejaria que bajaras de nuevo la iso, compruba la suma de verificacion y grabala lo mas lento posible
<urman> aqui tengo muchas que baje
<urman> ya baje como 6
<atotclic> que estara en automatica
<urman> instalare con wubi
<Deckon> urman: y has checado la suma?
<urman> me dira que reinicio
<urman> si me sale
<atotclic> urman:  ese comando se pone en la consola
<urman> las mismas que en un programa
<urman> en la consola que me saldra?
<atotclic> urman: has apretado ctrl alt f1
<urman> no todabia no intento porque estoy aqui en la pc
<atotclic> prueba en la virtual
<atotclic> si la tienes y luego en la fisica
<urman> como en virtual?
<atotclic> no has instalado en virtualbox??
<urman> si pero
<urman> ahi si se instala
<urman> sin errores
<atotclic> pero que????
<atotclic> ok sin errores
<atotclic> y has instalado en el disco duro fisicamete??
<urman> no entiendo
<atotclic> has hecho particion
<atotclic> o el live cd no arranca
<urman> no entiendo nada de lo que dicen nose mucho
<atotclic> en virtualbox desde donde lo has instalado desde la iso??
<urman> en el virtualbox
<atotclic> tienes una iso de ubuntu
<urman> si se instala
<urman> si tengo todas las iso
<urman> las mas nuevas
<atotclic> que has hecho con ella
<Itxshell> :-/
<urman> la borre
<urman> pero ahi la tengo
<urman> la instalo con virtualbox?
<atotclic> la has instalado en el pendrive
<urman> si eso are ahorita
<atotclic> en un cd donde??? y como????
<urman> en un pendrive
<urman> metere ubuntu 11.10
<atotclic> ok y que te sale
<urman> donde al correrlo?
<atotclic> no lo has metido todavia
<urman> lo tenia pero
<urman> lo quite
<atotclic> si alcorrerlo??
<urman> ahorita volvere aponerlo
<urman> pues entra
<urman> a una ventana negra
<urman> que dice install ubuntu
<urman> pero no me salen opciones de cambiar idioma
<urman> asi que selecciono install ubuntu
<urman> y se pone negro aveses se pone como morado
<urman> pero luego se ponen rallas y se pone negro
<cousteau> hmm, morado != negro
<atotclic> morado es ubuntu
<cousteau> morado significa que algo sale
<urman> si pero luego se quita
<anxel> hola :)
<anxel> alguien podria ayudarme en una cosita
<atotclic> anxel: di
<atotclic> pero solo una
<anxel> XDD
<urman> tomo video?
<urman> para que vean lo que pasa?
<atotclic> ok urman
<urman> deja que carge y tomare video
<urman> para que vean
<urman> pero no se ballan
<anxel> me gustaría saber si podria instalar libreoffice en un xubuntu 10.10, y en caso que si, que debería hacer
<urman> dejen que cargen los archivos en el usb
<cousteau> anxel, añadir el ppa
<Itxshell> anxel:  ve a la pagina oficial de libre office
<Itxshell> descargalo
<cousteau> o instalar los debs a mano
<Deckon> libreoffice no esta en los repos de ubuntu?
<anxel> los repos?
<anxel> se refieren al synaptic?
<atotclic> yo creo que si estan en los repositorios
<anxel> esque soy muy novato
<Itxshell> http://es.libreoffice.org/
<cousteau> ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice
<braiam> anxel, ejecuta esto en un terminal "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa"
<Itxshell> mmmm no sera familia de urman?XD
<atotclic> los repositorios son los links donde esta todo el software
<braiam> luego "sudo apt-get update"
<atotclic> el cual sale en synaptic
<anxel> aham..
<Deckon> nuevamente pregunto, libreofffice no esta en los repos de ubuntu?
<cousteau> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<braiam> y por ultimo "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<cousteau> er, sí vamos, lo que ha dicho braiam
<urman> yo no tengo familia soy forever alone
<atotclic> Deckon: yo creo que si
<esmirlin> chicos tengo una pregunta, se puede configurar una carpeta por defecto al abrir nautilus?
<cousteau> esmirlin, que se abra una carpeta por defecto en vez de home?
<esmirlin> si
<cousteau> bueno, podrías simplemente poner un lanzador a la carpeta en vez de un lanzador de nautilus
<braiam> de natty en adelante Deckon
<braiam> maverick hacia atras no
<cousteau> el comando `nautilus /ruta/al/directorio` lo abre
<Deckon> ha, y que ya son hasta malos los paquetes de ubuntu que es mejor usar externos o que?
<m4v> Deckon: libreoffice está en los repositorios
<Deckon> y entonces para que el ppa?
<m4v> nose, supongo para gente que quiere la última versión?
<braiam> anxel, no usa xubuntu 10.10 y libreoffice aparece en la version 11.04
<m4v> usar el que está en los repositorios es lo normal.
<esmirlin> cousteau: utilizo un ntfs para mis archivos personales por lo que home ya sólo lo utiliza el sistema, si pongo el disco en el launcher al abrirlo tengo dos iconos de nuevo, el del disco y el de nautilus :S
<esmirlin> quiero evitar eso
<anxel> aham..
<anxel> okis, entonces siguiendo los tres pasos de braiam, todo deberia ir bien, no?
<anxel> esque ahora mismo, no tengo delante ese xubuntu al cual le quiero instalar eso, pero era para que alguien que supiese me indicara
<anxel> :)
<anxel> ok, pues muchas gracias probare aquello en la terminal
<anxel> y ya les contare que tal
<anxel> que por cierto
<braiam> D:
<braiam> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreoffice&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all solo estan los de natty en adelante (aka 11.04)
<braiam> o que actualize a natty, cualquier de los dos es la solucion
<anxel> aha...
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<anxel> osea que xubuntu 10.10 no podria correr nunca libreoffice?
<Sapote> hola
<braiam> anxel, solo si usas el ppa lo obtendras, en otro caso no
<anxel> ok, braiam, lo hare como indicaste, y ya contare qeu tal
<dabor> esmirlin, al lanzador de nautilus le agregas el nombre de la carpeta: nautilus /media/laquesea
<anxel> muchisimas gracias
<anxel> ;)
<esmirlin> curiousx: je crois pas qu'on parle français ici ;)
<curiousx> esmirlin: mi no comprender tu language =(
<esmirlin> ups
<Deckon> ayer fue ingles y hoy toca frances, muy bien :D
<curiousx> xD
<esmirlin> habías dicho : Salut a tout le monde... pensaba que hablabas francés xD
<Ex> LOL
<esmirlin> dabor pero cómo hago eso¿? no sé añadir nada a los lanzadores xD
<hashashin> nas
<esmirlin> dabor:
<esmirlin> ?
<atl> Por alguna razon no puedo escoger unity o gnome 3
<dabor> esmirlin, antes tampoco sabía, y busqué como hacerlo ;-)  alacarte te permite editar el menu
<curiousx> nop, mi estar regando plantas, disculpar si no responder =P
<dabor> esmirlin, si es que te estas refiriendo a ese lanzador
<urman> sta bien maniaca mi pc segun esta 7000kb/s
<esmirlin> atl: a mí me jode tela no poder usar gnome shell puro en ubuntu... en fin a ver que hacen en 12.04
<urman> usare el 10.4 esta bien?
<esmirlin> dabor: estaba pensando en eso pero no estoy muy seguro de cómo hacerlo, voy a probar a ver
<dabor> esmirlin, y porque no se puede usar? instala gnome-shell
<atl> esmirlin, antes podia usarlo pero ahora, simplemente me deja usar la version gnome 2.x esa que esta en pedzos
<esmirlin> sí sí a mí me pasa algo parecido
<esmirlin> si instalo gnome shell no puedo entrar después en unity
<esmirlin> :S
<esmirlin> otra cosa que me jode es el efecto de los menús en gnome shell al lanzar las aplicaciones
<dabor> ???? deberías poder !! eso te pasa en 11.10?
<esmirlin> se esconden y reaparecen :S
<esmirlin> dabor sí
<curiousx> si despues de instalar gnome-shell no podes entrar a unity seguro que tenes la version 11.04 de ubuntu
<curiousx> perdon no habia leido el ultimo mensaje =P
<atl> yo uso 11.10
<esmirlin> dabor: a ver, yo tengo un icono (que viene por defecto) en el launcher que se llama "carpeta personal" y ese es el que quiero que al lanzarlo habra /media/sda4 pero con alacarte no veo la forma de hacerlo porque simplemente no está ahí :S
<esmirlin> (quiero decir que no lo encuentro xD)
<dabor> esmirlin, en unity hay que editar el archivo /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<dabor> esmirlin, dale una leida a : http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/04/quick-lists-lanzador-unity.html
<dabor> es bien fácil
<esmirlin> voy a ver
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-11
<nook> buenas noches gente
<nook> hay alguien para hacerle algunas consultas?
<nook> tengo un *.txt con texto y correos electronicos
<nook> necesito reunir todos los correos que se encuentran en el archvo y crear una lista con solo los correos
<nook> como puedo hacerlo?
<chilicuil> depende del formato nook, si los tienes en columnas o con un formato muy estricto podrias obtenerlos con cut, de otra forma tendras que vertelas con awk, grep, sed y cut mezclados
<chilicuil> sugiero que pongas un fragmento representativo del archivo en internet, y pases la liga junto con la pregunta en #bash
<chilicuil> es mas seguro que por alla puedan ayudarte de mejor forma
<expectro> buenas noches
<expectro> alguien que halla montado edubuntu en un colegio, que me pueda colaborar ya que me gustaria donarlo al colegio del barrio
<nook> el archivo .txt tiene informacion aleatoria
<nook> actualmente utilizo un extractor de emails en windows
<nook> pero como estoy en ubuntu
<nook> quiero ver que es lo que me ofrece para este trabajo
<nook> hay algun programa que lo haga de forma automatica?
<PunkiD_> holaz
<PunkiD_> necesito ayuda
<PunkiD_> tengo un pr oblema con apt-get
<PunkiD_> me dice que no tengo espacio
<PunkiD_> pero tengo libre 2.5g libres en la raiz
<PunkiD_> alguna idea?
<PunkiD_> cri cri
<PunkiD_> algun bubuntero?
<PunkiD_> puede ser que los headers necesiten mas de 2.5 gigas?
<mf-mac> hola punkid
<mf-mac> cual es el problema
<mf-mac> ?
<PunkiD_> mf-mac: holaz
<mf-mac> como estas
<mf-mac> ?
<PunkiD_> apt-get me tira error diciendo que no hay espacio
<PunkiD_> pero tengo 2.5 gigas libres en raiz
<PunkiD_> el paquete son los headers
<PunkiD_> pero no creo que necesiten tanto espacio
<mf-mac> mmm es raro
<mf-mac> porq si no lo estas compilando
<mf-mac> el pesa mas o menos
<mf-mac> unos 90 mb
<PunkiD_> /dev/sda1        7,6G   5,0G  2,2G  70% /
<PunkiD_> sip es raro
<PunkiD_> :S
<mf-mac> entra aca
<mf-mac> perdona que kernel tienes tu
<mf-mac> ?
<PunkiD_> intente forzarlo a instalarlo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/paquete
<PunkiD_> dame un segundo
<PunkiD_> /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-38_3.2.0-38.61_all.deb
<PunkiD_> ese el paquete
<PunkiD_> mi kernel es el siguiente
<mf-mac> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mf-mac> entra en esa pagina
<PunkiD_> Linux Home 3.2.0-38-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 13 13:27:35 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mf-mac> entra aca http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<PunkiD_> aha
<PunkiD_> luego?
<PunkiD_> eso suena a un repo
<mf-mac> y alli busca la kernel o descargala manual mente
<mf-mac> la kernel que quieras
<mf-mac> o si deseas buscas los headers de la tuya
<PunkiD_> tengo el paquete en el cache de apt-get
<mf-mac> en .deb
<PunkiD_> pero no puedo instalarlo
<PunkiD_> por que me dice que no hay espacio
<PunkiD_> :S
<mf-mac> lo que pasa es que a lo mejor el esta intentando compilar
<mf-mac> y al intentar compilar no va a tener espacio
<PunkiD_> los .deb son precompilados
<mf-mac> ya estan listos para instalacion
<PunkiD_> exacto
<PunkiD_> por eso no entiendo
<PunkiD_> bue seguire mirando
<PunkiD_> gracias ! :)
<mf-mac> que no entiendes
<mf-mac> los .deb son paquetes que ya estan compilados
<mf-mac> y listos
<PunkiD_> y que dije?
<PunkiD_> 23:32 < PunkiD_> los .deb son precompilados
<PunkiD_> ahh odio bubuntu
<PunkiD_> apt-get suckea
<mf-mac> viejo tenes teamviewer y yo te lo hago en un momentico
<mf-mac> ?
<PunkiD_> quieres la llave de mi casa?
<PunkiD_> mf-mac: te agradesco tu ayuda
<PunkiD_> pero no la necesito
<mf-mac> hooo ok
<mf-mac> descarga la kernel que necesites con sus headers
<PunkiD_> solo queria saber si habia algun bug en apt-get
<mf-mac> no es bug
<PunkiD_> okz
<mf-mac> es que el esta intentando compilarla
<mf-mac> y para eso necesitas mas de 10 gb
<PunkiD_> fuck
<PunkiD_> bubuntu se parece cada vez mas a winsuck
<PunkiD_> http://pastebin.com/1sbyuFd1
<expectro> quien me guia con edubuntu
<Thanateros> Buenas noches
<Thanateros> alguien disponible para una duda sobre irc?
<selena2013> si
<jonathan_> Hola a todos, un saludo desde México
<lex_luthor> hola sala buenas noches.....resulta que despues de mcuho tiempo estoy voviendo a usar ubuntu 11.4        pero parece que sea a cortado las peticiones a vaios repositorios que antes funcionaba a la perfeccion.
<lex_luthor> la pregunta mia si alguien de esta sala tiene ubuntu 11.4  y si tiene el mismo problema que el mio que no puede hacer bajadas de paquete debido que se ha cotrado la transferecia a muchos repositorios tal ves por ser una version vieja ...sera eso ...?????
<chilicuil> lex_luthor: hola, asi es, esa version ya no esta soportada por ubuntu
<chilicuil> lex_luthor: es recomendable que actualices a una version mas nueva de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> lex_luthor: si por alguna razon no puedes hacerlo, actualiza tus repositorios para que obtenas software de old-release en lugar de release.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> lex_luthor: http://pogidude.com/2013/how-to-install-packages-for-end-of-life-ubuntu-editions/
<wero> buenas alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<Chullachaky> algun compañero a clonado un disco con windows7 y ubuntu
<Chullachaky> yo lo hize con clonezilla y hddclone
<Chullachaky> pero cuando ya se termino de clonar
<Chullachaky> no quiere levantar la particion de ubuntu, sale error en el tmp y trato de repara el error haciendo una pequeña reinstalacion y nada
<Chullachaky> ayuda porfavor
<GridCube> nunca hice eso lo siento
<Chullachaky> creen q funcione dd
<GridCube> hasta donde yo se, deberia
<GridCube> pero capas que tenes otro problema
<GridCube> que tipo de error te sale?
<Chullachaky> me sale como si se ubuiese perdido el boot
<Chullachaky> como si el grub se ubiese mal instalado
<Chullachaky> pero lo quiero reinstalar y nada men
<Chullachaky> entro con un hirens me muestra la particion de windows pero no la de linux
<Chullachaky> la quiero montar me dice que especifique el archivo
<GridCube> Chullachaky, mmm ya, lo que hiciste fue cambiar de disco?
<GridCube> queres poner un disco en lugar del otro y hacer una copia?
<Chullachaky> claro doctor, quiero clonar un disco, el disco tiene windows y linux
<GridCube> oks
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> la herramienta que creo que mejor te ayudaria es testdisk
<GridCube> nunca lo hice, pero me suena como la mejor opcion
<GridCube> Chullachaky, lo que si, tendrias que cambiar el fstab de ubuntu para que no llame al uuid del disco, que obviamente va a ser distinto si el hard es disntinto, si no grub intentara bootear un disco que no esta
<GridCube> Chullachaky, tambien podes probar boot-repair para arreglar grub
<Chullachaky> explicate mejor men
<GridCube> sabes lo que es un uuid?
<Chullachaky> no
<Chullachaky> pero ya google
<GridCube> !uuid
<kubot> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GridCube> es un numero que corresponde univocamente a una particion de un disco duro, que nunca sera igual a otra
<GridCube> viste que a veces si enchufas un disco en un puerto u otro le cambia el /dev/? le pone /dev/sda y despues /dev/sdb?
<GridCube> bueno usando las uuids eso no pasa, asi grub puede bootear bien sin importar donde este enchufado el disco, porque busca por uuids y no por ubicacion relativa
<GridCube> no se si me explico.
<GridCube> bueno, lo que pasa es que grub no esta encontrando esa uuid que busca y patapufete no anda mas
<GridCube> si sabes que estan las particiones que vos querias que esten, podrias agarrar un livecd de ubuntu y probar usando boot-repair para regenerar un grub que funcione
<configurando> hola
<GridCube> holas
<GridCube> configurando, tenes un livecd?
<configurando> necesitaba recuperar un sistema linux instalado en un equipo con win8 preinstalado en uefi y con gpt
<GridCube> !uefi
<kubot> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> ahi en esa pagina explica como reparar grub
<GridCube> tenes que usar boot-repair y santo remedio
<configurando> puedo hacerlo desde el livecd?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> leete el manualcito que esta ahi
<GridCube> configurando, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<configurando> dale, voy a ver si lo logro, gracias :)
<configurando> por cierto sirve con uefi y sistemas gpt?
<GridCube> si
<configurando> voy a ello
 * canihojr buenas
<GridCube> hello
<Chullachaky> tio gridCube
<Chullachaky> aun estsd
<GridCube> aquiando
<Chullachaky> o sera solo por eso q no me levanta el sistema
<GridCube> nusep, pero me suena a eso
<canihojr> buenas, sigo teniendo el problemilla de la grafica, alguien me echa una mano?? una nvidia gtx 560 en un disco duro lo tengo bien instalado, y he echo una instalacion limpia en otro discoduro y no soy capaz de ponerle los drivers propietario :(
<GridCube> canihojr, ubuntu 12.10?
<canihojr> GridCube, sip
<GridCube> canihojr, conectado a internet usando nm?
<canihojr> nm?
<canihojr> a internet si
<canihojr> nm nose que es
<canihojr> :p
<GridCube> nm-connection-editor
<GridCube> en todo caso la pregunta es si el USC funciona
<canihojr> usc o_O
<GridCube> Ubuntu Software Center
<canihojr> ah si
<canihojr> sin problemas alguno valla
<GridCube> tenes la solapa drivers entonces
<canihojr> sisi, he activado el driver
<canihojr> mismo que tengo en este sistema y me es impsible
<GridCube> ah.. tons?
<canihojr> nose que le pasa.... con este me lo puso bien y en esa instalacion limpia nueva
<GridCube> aja
<canihojr> no me lo coje bien :(
<canihojr> en ambas tengo el 210
<canihojr> las dos con gnome-shell
<canihojr> y me entra en modo fallback (como cuando no coje bien el driver)
<GridCube> no se, fijate quitar el /ext/X11/xorg.conf
<GridCube> deberia revertir a default
<GridCube> e instala de nuevo
<canihojr> GridCube, y podria funcionar copiar el mismo xorg? de uno a otro?? total, el PC es el mismo,.... 8-)
<GridCube> por probar
<GridCube> canihojr, https://xkcd.com/963/
<canihojr> ya por preguntar..... ubuntu y nose que otra distro más estan desarrollando su propio servidor grafico verdad??????.........
<canihojr> yo vengo estando jarto ya de X11 xD
<canihojr> GridCube, gracias :) voy a probar llevandome el xorg aver que pasa, total está recien instalado ^ ^
<configurando> gridcube: muchas gracias, funciono! hasta otro dia :)
<GridCube> :D configurando que bien!
<configurando> por cierto, sabes si hay un canal para mint?
<canihojr> buenas de nuevo ^^
<canihojr> nada, sigo con la grafica igual :/
<Chullachaky> tios GridCube
<Chullachaky> tio GridCube, tas por ahi men
<GridCube> mande
<Chullachaky> chupetes eres de ecuador men
<GridCube> nope, soy de argentina
<Chullachaky> chuta ahora pareces peruano
<Chullachaky> pero bueno tio loko
<Chullachaky> ya esta laburando el disco q clone
<Chullachaky> esta camellando los dos SO
<GridCube> :) que le hiciste al final?
<Chullachaky> Winbugs y Linux
<Chullachaky> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<Chullachaky> como todo macgo latino castigador
<GridCube> a perfecto :D
<Chullachaky> usar comando nativos para sacar la puta
<GridCube> !lenguaje | Chullachaky
<kubot> Chullachaky: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Chullachaky> solo q se demoro como 1 y media
<GridCube> y si, toma tiempo
<Chullachaky> si doc
<Chullachaky> pero ya esta
<Chullachaky> antes usaba dd
<Chullachaky> me habia olvidado
<GridCube> :) que bueno
<Chullachaky> lo hize correr por si las mosca y buenazo men
<Chullachaky> oe tio desarrollas en java
<Chullachaky> tio Grid
<GridCube> no, no se programar
<Chullachaky> ok
<Chullachaky> los disco q clono es para un pryecto son 100 pc
<Chullachaky> para dejar trabajando en una semana
<Chullachaky> pc acer
<Chullachaky> laptop son desktop Acer
<Chullachaky> biene con FreeDOS
<GridCube> :) aham
<canihojr> alternativa GTK a clementine?
<canihojr> xDD
<canihojr> exaile?
<GridCube> exaile, gmb, rythmbox
<GridCube> pero prefiero audacious o decibel
<GridCube> tambien tenes guayadeque aunque la ultima ves que lo probe hacia cosas raras con su playlist
<canihojr> GridCube, okkss gracias, los instalo todos y ya veré cual me quedo ^^
<canihojr> (esta instalacion es para "warrearla" de programas jiji
<GridCube> gmusicbrowse (gmb para los amigos) es en mi opinion el mas feo de todos, es el que viene por default en xubuntu
<GridCube> guayadeque esta bueno, pero esta muuuuuy en su infancia y anda mal a veces
<GridCube> rythmbox es un clasico, simplemente funciona y tiene un trillon de opciones
<GridCube> audacious es genial, tiene addons para convertirlo en una especie de biblioteca de musica, aunque limitada, pero es el mejor en mi opinion
<canihojr> si, lo probé y de momento es el que mas me va gustando
<GridCube> decibel-audio-player es tambien simple como una baldoza, pero hace su trabajo mas que bien
<GridCube> gmb es un pentazillon de veces mas configurable que todos los demas, pero por eso tambien es harto mas confuso
<jauai> Buenas. Me acabo de comprar un portatil y quiero instalarle Ubuntu. El problema es que no puedo acceder a la bios para seleccionar el arranque desde CD. He probado todas las teclas y nada de nada. Que puedo hacer? Mi pc es un asus f55a
<GridCube> a ver
<GridCube> jauai, para entrar al bios apreta Supr, para entrar a la seleccion de boot media ESC
<jauai> probaré
<canihojr> segun el manual de instrucciones de ese portatil es ESC
<WyReSP> alguien tiene idea de porqué no me deja pegar archivos dentro de un pendrive?
<GridCube> porque esta montado como root
<WyReSP> ¿?
<WyReSP> lo monta automáticamente
<WyReSP> y cómo cambio el montaje?
<WyReSP> es que... no puede ser... no sé
<WyReSP> cuándo lo conecto se monta
<WyReSP> y está en mi usuario
<GridCube> si
<WyReSP> no lo monto con la terminal ni nada... :S
<GridCube> montalo en otro puerto
<GridCube> osea sacalo y enchufalo en otro lado
<WyReSP> nada
<WyReSP> el caso es que ... se me abre la carpeta
<WyReSP> y se me cierra
<WyReSP> justo después
<WyReSP> he probado en 3 puertos
<WyReSP> no creo que sea eso
<GridCube> WyReSP, pasa un pastebin de lsusb y de df
<WyReSP> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/1ru0mngu
<WyReSP> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/qiLF5HSi
<WyReSP> entre los dos comandos he conectado otro dispositivo
<WyReSP> pero bueno no tiene importancia
<WyReSP> de hecho en este otro sí me deja eliminar cosas :)
<WyReSP> sólo pasa en el pendrive
<GridCube> cual es el nuevo? storage n go?
<GridCube> o lacie?
<GridCube> o E656E86056E832CB
<GridCube> cual es el que no anda mejor dicho
<GridCube> sdb1 o sdc1?
<WyReSP> storage n go
<WyReSP> sdb1
<WyReSP> el que conecté entre los dos comandos fue el sdc1 GridCube
<WyReSP> :)
<GridCube> ok
<WyReSP> y repito, en el Lacie sí que me deja modificar archivos ;)
<WyReSP> en el otro... sigue sin dejarme, es como si tuviera la pestaña de bloqueo puesta (aunque el pendrive no dispone de esa pestaña xD)
<GridCube> entonce proba esto. sudo umount /dev/sdb1      y luego sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test -w
<GridCube> crea la carpeta /test con sudo mkdir /media/test
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> pero la cosa parece chunga
<WyReSP> porque con el nautilus actuando como root tampoco me deja eliminar y pegar nada :S
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> es posible que se haya corrompido el usb
<GridCube> suele pasar
<WyReSP> vale
<WyReSP> ya está todo hecho
<WyReSP> ahora?
<WyReSP> entro en media/test?
<GridCube> si
<WyReSP> nada
<WyReSP> sigue sin dejarme hacer nada
<WyReSP> además sobre algunas carpetas pone (codificación no válida)
<WyReSP> también es verdad que hay muchas carpetas que tienen tildes :S
<WyReSP> no sé si eso influirá
<WyReSP> o cómo lo tolera ubuntu :S
<WyReSP> no sé, GridCube con windows sí que puedo eliminar y crear archivos
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> proba reformatearlo
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> :)
<WyReSP> ya os contaré
<WyReSP> tendré que utilizar el otro PC
<WyReSP> gracias de todos modos ;)
<WyReSP> hace falta que haga el umount?
<MrTulias> Buenas. Con el comando lspci me aparece mi gráfica como  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series], pero en la pegatina me pone que es una 7470M... ¿Me está reconociendo mal la tarjeta?¿Se puede arreglar?
<msx> MrTulias: puede ser que la 6400M y la 7470M sean la misma placa con ligeras modificaciones y por eso lspci la reconoce como otro modelo
<msx> igual que pasa con las impresoras, por ejemplo epson dx4400 es 99% igual que la cx5600
<msx> google it!
<WyReSP> GridCube, Me lo ha tenido que reparar windows... y eso no me mola nada... xD
<WyReSP> lo cuento como apunte...
<WyReSP> si quieres comentarme una posible solución en ubuntu ... hazlo por privado porque me piro que llevo prisa, si no lo comentamos otro día :D
<WyReSP> gracias de todos modos ;)
<MrTulias> msx, funciona, pero no sabía por qué me cambiaba los datos. Gracias
<abailarri> buenas. Quiero instalar un ubuntu en un portatil nuevo (Asus F55A), pero soy incapaz de acceder a la bios para seleccionar el boot device. Se han puesto muy cabrones los de windows o que?
<MrTulias> abailarri, yo no controlo mucho el tema, pero para instalar le puse el usb de instalación y al arrancar (y bastante rapidito) presionar esc. Salió una pantalla donde escoger con qué arrancar
<canihojr> abailarri, segun el manual de instrucciones de ese portatil, el menu de arranque está pulsando ESC
<Chullachaky> ayuda compas tengo instalado ubuntu 12.10 es pc escritorio
<Chullachaky> tengo una tarjeta pc wireless
<Chullachaky> dlink
<Chullachaky> pero no encuentro su driver
<Chullachaky> me pueden ayudar con alguna herramienta de ubuntu
<Chullachaky> para saber exactamente
<Chullachaky> como dar solucion a mi problem
<Chullachaky> porfavor....
<rodarima> hola!
<Chullachaky> tios ayuda porfa
 * xoan buenas
<monster> buenas
<sennin> hola, tux gu‫itar sin sonido ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<mimecar> !detalles starky
<kubot> starky: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<sennin> hola, tux gu‫itar sin sonido ubuntu 12.04 64bit porfavor si algien sabe como ya probe todo lo de los foros y on pasa nada, gracias
<mimecar> sennin, si no contestas es algo complicado
<sennin> no me lanza ningun error, simplemente no suena al momento de reproducir
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<sennin> si actualize del servidor primcipal todo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sennin> se esta actualizando el java y mas
<sennin> ya actualize y no paso nada, que mas podria ser, gracias
<mimecar> pon la salida de los comandos en pastebin por favor
<sennin> no entendi! que tengo que hacer
<mimecar> copiar todo el texto que te ha salido en la web de pastebin
<mimecar> !pate sennin
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pate'.
<mimecar> !paste sennin
<kubot> sennin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sennin> pero que pego?
<mimecar> todo el texto que te ha salido al poner los comandos que te he pegado en el canal
<mimecar> selecciona el texto y copialo en la web de pastebin
<sennin> ok
<sennin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606235/
<sennin> asi?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> veo que tienes bastantes repositorios externos
<mimecar> el programa que te da problemas es de los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu?
<mimecar> sennin, estas instalando paquetes de 32 y de 64 bits en tu sistema?
<sennin> instale un juego, que no tenia soporte para 64bit
<sennin> solo eso
<monster> yo diría que subiera el volumen... es lo mas común ¬¬.............
<sennin> tendre que buscar un tux guitar para 64bit
<mimecar> sennin, el programa es de los repositorios de ubuntu o de uno externo (sí / no)
<mimecar> ?
<sennin> el juego, es el wakfu, externo supongo
<mimecar> el programa que te falla
<sennin> el que me falla es tux guitar de los repositores internos
<sennin> lo instale por el centro de software
<mimecar> eso era lo que quería saber
<sennin> ok
<mimecar> el resto de aplicaciones tienen sonido?
<sennin> si todo anda ok, solo el tux no suena cuando doy play
<mimecar> cuando lanzas el programa desde consola, ¿da errores?
<sennin> desde consola nunca lo lanzo
<mimecar> hazlo
<bbr_> hola, alguien ha usado aptana? estadisponible en los repos?
<sennin> ok
<mimecar> bbr_, buscalo en los repositorios y tendrás la respuesta
<bbr_> alguna otra aplicacion parecida que pueda usar?
<bbr_> mimecar:  ok
<sennin> como se hace , no se lanzar el programa desde la terminal
<mimecar> sennin, escribe el nombre del programa
<sennin> esto me sale http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606257/
<mimecar> te dice que no puede abrir el secuenciador
<sennin> no tengo idea que es eso, como asben tanto?
<sennin> y que tendria que hacer amigo
<mimecar> http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_problema-con-tuxguitar-no-suena-en-ubuntu_1619985
<mimecar> si lees los errores ves lo que falla
<sennin> es arto complicado pero hay boy hacer algo y les cuento
<ivedci89> auxilio, he instalado un ubuntu 12.04 en un equipo con un monitor de alta resolucion ahora tube que ponerle uno de los mas viejos... y no es la resolucion correcta.
<ivedci89> no se ve nada
<mimecar> inicia en el modo de rescate y renombra el archivo de configuración del xorg
<ivedci89> en marcha
<sennin> tux guitar sige sin sonido
<mimecar> sennin, ya has seguido el documento y configurado timidity?
<sennin> si
<sennin> pero no la perte final no, creo que no era para el uso que le dare
<sennin> seguire intentando
<ivedci89> donde lo encuentro a xorg?
<mimecar>  en /etc
<ivedci89> en donde queda registrado el tipo de sesion grafica que elije el usuario en lightdm manager?
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-12
<WyReSP> alguien sabe cómo puedo averiguar qué tipo de cuenta es un correo que tengo?
<WyReSP> POP3
<WyReSP> IMAP
<WyReSP> o Exchange?
<WyReSP> perdón
<Loverboy> hola quien me ayuda
<Loverboy> necesito saber como puedo guardar las conversaciones que tengo en este chat
<Loverboy> buenas noches o dias, alquien me puede decir como enviar un file en este chat
<mf-mac> hola expectro
<selena2013> hola
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Guest11396> hola
<juliusantos> Hola, alguien¿
<selena2013> hola
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<selena2013> que
<boottella> buenos días
<boottella> necesitaría saber si hay alguna versión de ubuntu que pueda usar en mi pc con mother asrock con procesador intel celeron de 2.55 hz y placa de video gforce 5200 de 128m, 1g de ram
<boottella> probé usar la versio 12.10 pero no al iniciar la pantalla queda fuera de rango, parece no reconocer la placa nvidia
<boottella> probé usar el onboard de video pero no me tira el compiz
<boottella> queda el fondo de pantalla solo
<boottella> necesitaría saber si hay alguna versión de ubuntu que pueda usar en mi pc con mother asrock con procesador intel celeron de 2.55 hz y placa de video gforce 5200 de 128m, 1g de ram
<boottella> muchachos podrían decirme si todavía tiene soporte el lubuntu 12.04 ?
<boottella> la descargue de lubuntu.es
<GridCube> lubuntu?
<GridCube> con esa maquina podes correr cualquiera
<GridCube> lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu gnome/
<boottella> GridCube, el ubuntu lo probé y no me tira el menu lateral..
<boottella> compiz es ?
<GridCube> algo asi, un compiz especial
<GridCube> boottella, proba xubuntu :D
 * GridCube es un promotor de xubuntu a toda costa
<boottella> jejejej, desarrollador buscado tester !!
<boottella> cual sería la ventaja ?
<boottella> es mas pesadito no?
<GridCube> escritorio clasico que no interfiere en el trabajo, mas simple, liviano y rapido que ubuntu vainilla
<boottella> que versión
<boottella> ?
<boottella> 12.10
<GridCube> total integracion gtk3, mejor performance con qt que kubuntu en si mismo :D
<GridCube> si 12.10
<boottella> decis que el kernel me tomará mi gforce 5200 ?
<GridCube> no veo porque no
<GridCube> lo unico que no te tomaria seguro es un micro que no soporte PAE
<boottella> pregunto porque ya probé anteriormente algunas instalaciones y me tiro pantalla negra "fuera de rango"
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> no se
<boottella> con el onboard había andado
<boottella> Latest release: 12.10, Quantal Quetzal
<boottella> este ?
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<GridCube> quantal es la ultima version de toda la familia 'buntu
<boottella> voy a probarlo con el unetbootin en usb
<GridCube> intenta bootear con nomodeset como variable en grub
<boottella> nomodeset que sería ?
<boottella> yo estoy usando dos4grub
<boottella> en puppy-linux
<GridCube> es para que no carge todos los drivers de video durante el boot y se los deje a xorg
<boottella> como hago eso ?
<boottella> cuando instala?
<GridCube> durante grub, apreta la e y agregale nomodeset a las opciones, durante el arranque del livecd
<GridCube> osea proba primero si el livecd arranca
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> si te tira out of range proba con nomodeset
<GridCube> capas que el kernel en si no soporta tu video, pero xorg funciona de otra forma
<m0rf3o> saludos, tengo un problema con el driver de audio del 12.10, no suena como antes ni me reconoce microfonos externos
<GridCube> m0rf3o, cuando empezo el problema?
<m0rf3o> GridCube, nunca me funcionó bien
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> bueno, tirate un lspci y fijate que modelo de audio tenes, busca eso en google a ver que sale con gente que tuviese tu mismo problema
<kor> Hola, alguien sabe como configurar la memoria y la prioridad con que se ejecutan las tareas?
<MrTulias> Creo que las prioridades de los procesos se modifican con nice y renice
<kor> Todos dormidos, felices sueños. . . .
<selena2013> sudo renice -20 -p procesonumero
<MrTulias> No leyó antes y ahora ya ni está
<selena2013> la gente pregunta sin antes investigar en google
<MrTulias> Creo que le contesté, no sé si no le srvía
<MrTulias> servía*
<calos_> necesito ejercutar un programa en ensamblador, mi version de ubuntu es la 10.4 , quiero utiliza el as6809 . Pero a la hora de iniciar las ordenes desde consola, me dice que las ordenes no son encontradas
<mimecar> calos_, las instrucciones de ensamblador no las puedes ejecutar directamente
<calos_> ¿?
<mimecar> cómo estas ejecutando el código en ensamblador?
<calos_> a traves de un scrip donde ya estan las ordenes para compilar y ejecutar ...
<calos_> como me pone que las ordeno
<calos_> ordenes no son encontradas... me faltan las bibliotecas...
<mimecar> ¿has instalado un compilador para el código en ensamblador?
<calos_> mi pregunta es , si sabe alguien cuales son y la forma de instalarlas
<calos_> tengo todos los programas necesarios en la carpeta bin
<mimecar> eso no ayuda mucho
<calos_> por eso el fallo viene dado por la falta de bibliotacas...
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el código del script que estas ejecutando
<mimecar> y el error que te da
<calos_> este es
<calos_> http://pastebin.com/rbih8TfM
<calos_> el error en cada orden me dice no encontrada
<mimecar> has instalado el compilador de as6809?
<calos_> lo tengo en la carpeta bin
<mimecar> el binario tiene permisos de ejecución?
<calos_> le di todos los permisos
<mimecar> ¿en que carpeta has metido el ejecutable?
<calos_> en in
<calos_> bin
<mimecar>  /usr/bin, ...?
<mimecar> bin/ dentro de la carpeta del script...
<leonet>  Hola, alguien podria guiarme en español para revisar la configuracion de sonido de mi pc, lo acabo de instalar pero no suena nada
<mimecar> leonet, has puesto las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<leonet> Si mime, absolutamante todas las standard
<mimecar> leonet, todas las disponibles?
<leonet> Al darle comprobar en la seccion de actualaizaciones
<leonet> en configuracion se veian como todas las tarjetas de sonido habilitadas
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<leonet> al instalar 12.04
<leonet> no se en cual estará despues de actualizaciones, si cambia...
<mimecar> no cambia
<mimecar> ninguna aplicación tiene sonido?
<leonet> ahhh gracias, no domino bien linux
<leonet> no, esta purito como lo instale
<leonet> aplicaciones las que trajo
<leonet> no suena ninguna aplicacio
<mimecar> ¿qué aplicación estas usando para probar el sonido?
<leonet> creo que es rimbox
<mimecar> calos_, en 5 minutos desconecto
<mimecar> si quieres ayuda, responde a las preguntas
<calos_> solucionado
<calos_> como superusuario desde los programas en bin he dado permisos a todo lo que necesitaba... me faltaria alguno
<calos_> porque no me da ningun fallo
<mimecar> mientras no estes en las carpetas del sistema ok
<mimecar> si estas en las carpetas del sistema es muy mala idea
<leonet> en audacious tampoco
<calos_> el permiso no es 777 es 755
<mimecar> leonet, ya has comprobado que el volumen esté activado?
<leonet> Si hermano...
<leonet> en audacious veo que esta en salida por pulse audio
<mimecar> en una consola lanza alsamixer y comprueba que esté activados todos los controles
<leonet> ok
<leonet> tengo 3 salidas y todas tienen volumen
<mimecar> en alsamixer hay más salidas
<mimecar> cambia la tarjeta en alsamixer y activa los controles
<mimecar> no puedes tener ninguno con MM
<leonet> si...se ven las 3 que tengo, son dos tarjetas y una diadema usb
<leonet> esta en mm pero el mic, no el master
<leonet> la que uso por defecto es via, no se si aca este predeterminada
<leonet> alguna otra sugerencia?
<Dann94> y eesto que?
<Cornellio> es el canal de ayuda de ubuntu
<Cornellio> bienvenida
<rodicio> Holas.  Cuando voy a sistem Setings y entro en additional Drivers,  me da la opción de instalar los drivers de Nvidia, pero me va peor que con Vesa, de hecho, con Vesa aparenta ir bartante bien
<rodicio> ¿Alguien me recomienda instalar los drivers?
<rodicio> ¿Es posible  que la post-release update vaya mejor que la version current?
<leonet> Hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu studio 12.04, no suena la tarjeta via, la predefinida, pero si conecto una diadema usb si
<leonet> Gracias
<dzup> buenas tardes/noches a todos(as)!
<dzup> que se cocina?
<chilicuil> no mucho
<dzup> muy bien, me alegra ver el canal tranquilo
<boottella> hola amigos,
<boottella> acabo de hacer un usb booteable con unetbootin de xubuntu
<boottella> no me arranca, despues del setup queda el cursor titilando y pantalla negra
<boottella> como puedo chequear cual es el error de por que no bootea ?
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo has usado para unetbootin?
<boottella> puppy linux
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de unetbootin has usado?
<boottella> puppy-es-passaggio más precisamente
<boottella> ya te digo
<boottella> mimecar, no se , no dice
<mimecar> en el menú o en algún sitio lo tiene que decir
<boottella> a ver..
<boottella> no , no lo encuentro
<boottella> cual debería ser ?
<boottella> el tema es que hay que ver si esta compilado para puppy
<mimecar> la 5.8.3 es la última oficial
<boottella> entonces voy a arrancar la iso de xu en virtualbox
<boottella> y desde ahí veo de instalar esa version
<boottella> te parece ?
<mimecar> si no tienes otro sistema tampoco tienes muchas opciones
<boottella> y si
<boottella> mimecar: me tiro unas lineas ...  this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu
<boottella> pae
<dzup> boot on land
<boottella> unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<chilicuil> boottella: ohh, sip, los kernels recientes de ubuntu no soportan cpus antiguos.., y en breve tampoco x86
<boottella> parece que no me va querer el kernel con mi vieja cpu
<boottella> estoy al horno con ubuntu y sus derivados ??
<chilicuil> boottella: sip, te sugiero que vayas con otra distribucion, o si en verdad quieres ubuntu, lo instales desde netboot, eso te permitira instalar el kernel que quieras
<boottella> como desde netbook ?
<chilicuil> !netboot
<kubot> Ubuntu puede instalarse de muchas formas diferentes, una de ellas, es a traves de la red: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot (ingles)
<boottella> xubuntu estaba tratando
<chilicuil> boottella: no es facil, pero no conozco otra forma, igual antes de eso probaria si lubuntu viene con un kernel sin pae por defecto
<boottella> y tengo la iso de lubuntu 12.04 en español, puede andar ?
<boottella> digo por que la 12.10 tampoco me andubo
<dzup> li te intereza ponerle bsd ...pero la ayuda es minima heh
<chilicuil> boottella: puede ser, no estoy seguro, pero hay alguna posibilidad
<chilicuil> boottella: mira este link: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<boottella> voy a ver que hace la traducción de chrome
<boottella> chilicuil, esta buena la opción , solo cambia el kernel o el sistema también es minimal, lo probastes ?
<boottella> 27 M
<boottella> es muy poco.. que trae eso ?
<dzup> llego don ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> sr dzup
<ELETRONICO_HW> como esta
<dzup> sr ELETRONICO_HW , bien.
<dzup> y usted?
<ELETRONICO_HW> maestro .... me cambie de trabajo y adivina q tipo de S.O usan ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<ELETRONICO_HW> Windows NT
<ELETRONICO_HW> XD
<dzup> normal
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hoy fue mi segundo dia de trabajo
<ELETRONICO_HW> windows NT  es super viejo, no?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<dzup> no te preocupes, ese trabajo se trata de reformatear el sistema a windows
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> dzup: 100% windows ...
<ELETRONICO_HW> en todas las makinas, terminales, etc
<ELETRONICO_HW> POS
<ELETRONICO_HW> Cuando mire.... pense... What the fuck
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> juraba q usarian windows 2003 o 2008
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero jamas NT
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-13
<dzup> !offtopic ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
 * dzup lo tenia que hacer :(
<dzup> xD
<ELETRONICO_HW> dzup: no problem, entiendo ! :D
<chilicuil> siempre te dieron el trabajo de traductor ELETRONICO_HW ?
<chilicuil> boottella: si sigues el tutorial al pie de la letra terminaras con un sistema igual a Ubuntu por defecto, con unity y todos los programas
<boottella> chilicuil, entendido
<boottella> esta en instalación todavía ya hace mas de una hora...jejej, tarda un poco en virtualbox
<boottella> chilicuil, estas por ahí ?
<boottella> me acabo de dar cuenta de que instale la mini de ubuntu 12.04 y no la 12.10 :(
<chilicuil> boottella: si
<chilicuil> boottella: si haz instalado la version 12.04, puedes actualizar desde ahi a la 12.10
<chilicuil> de otra manera, boottella tendras que repetir el procedimiento con ubuntu 12.10
<chilicuil> boottella: para actualizar de ubuntu 12.04 a ubuntu 12.10, basta con 3 comandos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327424&p=8322347#post8322347
<boottella> ok gracias , al paso que va , creo que mañana por la mañana termino de instalar y actualizo :)
<kuato-AR> hola, saludos
<kuato-AR> ¿alguien con experiencia con TVtime?
<kuato-AR> tengo una kworld plus tv lite pci saa7134 , Ubuntu 12.10, TVtime anda y tengo sonido pero algunos canales de cable no los puedo sintonizar
<abuelosamor> hola, cual es el reproductor mas "liviano" ???
<abuelosamor> solo adio
<abuelosamor> ubuntu 12.04
<abuelosamor> hasta ahora he probado audacious y rhythbox pero se me traba el pc, tengo un equipo my antiguo ejecutando unity como ubuntu2d
<xangua> para equipos con pocos recursos están Xubuntu y Lubuntu(aun menos) abuelosamor
<abuelosamor> cómo instalar xubuntu o lubuntu? que entorno usan cada uno?
<abuelosamor> sin tener que formatear!
<abuelosamor> algo como aptget install ubuntu-desktop?
<abuelosamor> pero seria xubuntu-desktop
<abuelosamor> ?
<dzup> a cualquier forma que uses paa nstalar ingrez el comando o palabra sudo antes de
<xxcambodia> hola alguien me podria ayudar
<dzup> dispara
<xxcambodia> necesito ayuda
<dzup> !detalles xxcambodia
<kubot> xxcambodia: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<xxcambodia> Ah perdon, bueno la situación es esta... Hace casi un mes que empece a ocupar una laptop con windows 8 y aunque no muy me gusta lo tengo que usar... Previamente ya habia probado linux y baje ubuntu, nunca habia problemas en instalar, hasta el dia de hoy, tuve q desactivar el uefi de la computadora e iniciar en bios, hice la instalacion de ubuntu pero en ningun momento vi que la instalacion iba a ser limpia... ahora quiero volver a usar el w8 y
<xxcambodia> simplemente me dice que no hay dispositivo de inicio, eso quiere decir que he perdido el otro so???
<xxcambodia> o será que la solución para recuperar w8 es con el disco de recuperación?? y volver a instalar los 2 sistemas??
<dannyLopez> buenas
<boottella> hola gente. necesito sacarme una duda, cuanto espacio en disco necesita la instalación de ubuntu con la mini.iso ?
<boottella> me alcanza con 20 G ??
<alumno4> hola!
<alumno4> hay alguien?
<m4v> boottella: con la mini iso? creo que ni un 1gb llega a ocupar, pero te instala un sistema con lo mínimo para que bootee
<m4v> igual una instalación normal de ubuntu no creo que supere 5gb
<boottella> ok
<jony> lugsp
 * xoan buenas
<boottella> hola, hice una instalación de ubuntu mini.iso,  al finalizar la instalación me tira nuevamente el menú de instalación, que puedo hacer ?
<GridCube> saca el medio de instalacion
<boottella> GridCube, lo hice en virtualbox, sabés como se hace eso allí ?
<GridCube> desde virtualbox-ose vas a la maquina virtual, vas a "almacenamiento", seleccionas controlador IDE; donde dice el nombre del iso, lo cambias por "vacio"
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> desde una maquina corriendo haces clic en el boton del cd que esta al lado del icono de base de datos y del enchufe usb, abajo de todo
<GridCube> i elegis eliminar disco de la maquina virtual
<boottella> ah joya , voy a probar
<boottella> che me tira la pantalla negra... será que no me toma la placa de video o algo así ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> rebootea la maquina
<GridCube> la virtual claro
<boottella> me pone esto:
<boottella> ubuntu 12.04.2 LST ubuntu tty1
<boottella> ubuntu login: _
<boottella> hay que escribir algo ?
<GridCube> tu usuario y clave que creaste
<GridCube> ubuntu mini no arranca por default en grafica
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> una ves que estes logeado pone sudo service start lightdm
<boottella> ahi me puso start: unrecognized service
<boottella> sudo service start lightdm
<GridCube> nesecitas instalar lightdm
<boottella> asi textual ?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> puede que sea alreves
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> es sudo service lightdm start
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> por eso puso "start" como servicio no reconocio
<boottella> ya se esta instalando
<boottella> bueno , no importa , ahora que se termine de instalar
<boottella> siempre que arranque voy a tener que poner el comando ?
<GridCube> no, creo que se puede arreglar
<GridCube> pero si no tenias lightdm puede ser por eso que no arranco
<GridCube> digo, no? XD como va a arrancar si no esta el servicio
<boottella> ta, vamo a ver que hace ahora..
<GridCube> que desktop instalaste?
<GridCube> unity? xubuntu? lubuntu?
<boottella> xubuntu
<boottella> me lo recomendo alguien por aquí...
<GridCube> habre sido yo :P
<boottella> igual lo de virtualbox es a modo de prueba.. si me gusta lo mando al disco
<boottella> tarda una banda en instalar
<GridCube> desde mini si
<GridCube> con un iso de desktop tardas una hora o menos
<GridCube> depende del cpu
<boottella> ahora quedo la pantalla negra
<boottella> no puedo instalar la iso desktop, el kernel nuevo no va com mi pc, no soporta pae
<GridCube> usa 12.04
<boottella> es igual
<GridCube> no
<boottella> lei algo por ahi que viene con ese fito pae también
<GridCube> xubuntu tiene soporte sin pae en 12.04
<GridCube> es el ultimo release que tiene eso
<GridCube> es LTS
<GridCube> :)
<boottella> ok, entonces tengo que probarlo en virtualbox, tenes link a la iso ?
<GridCube> bajate un iso alternate de 12.04
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<boottella> te acordas que todo esto lo hice para usara el unetbootin de ubuntu ?
<boottella> ahi me arranco el ubuntu
<GridCube> mmmhm algo recuerdo
<boottella> bueno ahora me voy a encargar de eso, me bajo la iso de xubuntu 12.04 y a ver si me hace bien el usb.
<boottella> esta mier... ne me quiere abrir la sesión..
<boottella> algo paso que no me toma la contraseña
<GridCube> no se
<boottella> ahi entre con sesión invitado
<boottella> no, no anda che... no inicia sesión
<boottella> grrrr
<boottella> tanto esperar al p..
<GridCube> pues no se, fijate desde una tty tirar un sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<boottella> ok
<rele>  requested CTCP VERSION from Exion
<rele> que es eso que me mandas ?
<m4v> rele: #ubuntu-es-cafe, puedes entrar ahora. No hagas offtopic en este canal.
<ArchLinuxEC_> hola
<sennin> hola amigos tengo el siguiente problema en aircrack espero tenga solucion gracias http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612085/
<m4v> !aircrack sennin
<kubot> sennin: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<sennin> d
<sennin> aircrack?
<NeWGame> hola
<NeWGame> necesito ayuda no consigo que me hagan ping dos maquinas
<NeWGame> el archivo interfaces esta configurado para que mi ubuntu server tenga una 192.168.1.10 y la red 192.168.1.0
<NeWGame> y mi cliente 192.168.1.13
<NeWGame> no hay nadie ?
<NeWGame> hola ?
<Rcart> NeWGame: como esta conectada la red fisicamente?
<NeWGame> rcart
<NeWGame> al hacer un networking restart me dice
<NeWGame> failed to bring eth0
<Rcart> pega en un paste bin tu /etc/interfaces  y la salida de sudo ifconfig eth0
<on3453v3n> hola, es posible ocultar un hostpot ?? Alguien me podría ayudar?
<NeWGame> estoy en una maquina virtual
<NeWGame> pero el fallo que me da es
<NeWGame> ese failed to bring up eth0
<on3453v3n>  es posible ocultar un hostpot ??
<Rcart> NeWGame: si no podes proveer esa informacion será muy dificil ayudarte
<Rcart> NeWGame: pero mi recomendacion es que verifiquees tu IP, mascara y puerta de enlace
<on3453v3n>                                            Como puedo ocultar un hostpot ?
<NeWGame> Rcart yo lo que quiero es comunicar un ubuntu server con un xp cada sistema tine una red interna
<NeWGame> co quiero salir a internet
<NeWGame> si hace poco hacia ping pero no se porque me sale eso ahora
<Rcart> si esta dentro de una maquina virtual recordá que debes tener la interfaz de red como puente
<Rcart> NeWGame: tengo que salir, suerte con eso
<Guest42129> hola
<on3453v3n> hola es posible ocultar un hostpot ?
<Guest42129> he instalado deluge con torrent-search,y en principio va bien,pero luego lo minimizo y cuando lo vuelvo a mirar para ver como va la descarga m da error,no esta descargando
<Guest42129> alguien m puede ayudar? gracias
<on3453v3n> ??
<FSPLRC> Hola
<on3453v3n> hola alguien me podria ayudar ??
<on3453v3n> es posible ocultar un hostpot ???
<ReinadeCorazones> Buenas noches,alguien podria ayudarme?
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, comenta tu duda ?
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,pues mira he instalado el deluge con torrent-search
<ReinadeCorazones> y puse una descarga y al principio va bien
<ReinadeCorazones> pero luego al rato miro y no descarga da error
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, a ya avías comentado esto ..
<ReinadeCorazones> si hace un rato
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, es posible que tu conexión este mal, o que tengas activado tu firewall, o que el paket no pueda comunicarse en la red
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso como lo soluciono? soy novata
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, te recomiendo que busques mas semillas
<ReinadeCorazones> cuando arranco deluge sale un simbolo de prohibido y dice no hay conexiones entrantes
<ReinadeCorazones> y como busco mas semillas?
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, intenta usar otro gestor, como bittorrent
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, por ejemplo en The pirate bay
<FSPLRC> ¿Con qué aplicación podría programar en C# en Ubuntu?
<on3453v3n> FSPLRC, monodevelop
<FSPLRC> ¿Es posible usar la librería windows.forms en monodevelop?
<on3453v3n> FSPLRC, es un ide que intenta implementar el framework de cRata
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,gracias,probare con bittotorrent
<on3453v3n> ReinadeCorazones, muy bien de que Suerte :)
<FSPLRC> A probar monodevelop entonces! Gracias on3453v3n
<on3453v3n> FSPLRC, mmmmmm no lo creo
<on3453v3n> FSPLRC, utiliza Gtk para implementar GUI
<FSPLRC> Csm Micro$oft
<FSPLRC> Gracias nuevamente on3453v3n
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-14
<on3453v3n> es posible ocultar un hostpot ???'
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Guest60751> hola he instalado kubuntu y el ordenador va lento como a estrincones alguien sabria por que puede ser?
<flypp> qué hardware tienes?
<Guest60751> lo miro
<Guest60751> en ubuntu sabia donde se mira pero en kubuntu no
<flypp> por terminal hombre, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model' para el procesador y 'lspci | grep -i vga' para la gráfica
<Guest60751> voy
<Guest60751> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         870  @ 2.93GHz
<flypp> vale, el procesador es un pepino xD
<Guest60751> que quieres decir con pepino bueno o malo
<flypp> bueno hombre, bueno
<flypp> el procesador es una bestia, a ver qué gráfica tienes, que podría ser tema de drivers
<Guest60751> vale empezamos bien
<Guest60751> comko lo miro?
<flypp> lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest60751> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<flypp> Guest60751, en terminal-> jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> esta tardando
<Guest60751> me dice que no esta instalado
<Guest60751> elprograma
<flypp> instálalo
<Guest60751> voy
<flypp> igual te pide un montón de dependencias, pues es un programa de gnome, pero no te preocupes que te instalará lo mínimo. Es para poder utilizar drivers alternativos.
<Guest60751> me dice que tengo los paquetes mas modernos y que no se ha instalado nada
<Guest60751> me dice que hay unos paquetes instalados y que no necesita mas
<Guest60751> hyphen-en-us libcmis-0.2-2 libexttextcat-1.0-0 libexttextcat-data libhsqldb-java
<Guest60751>   libservlet3.0-java libtiffxx0c2 libx264-120 libxerces2-java
<Guest60751>   libxml-commons-external-java libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java mythes-en-au
<Guest60751>   openclipart-png openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Guest60751> estos son los que tiene instalados
<flypp> pero has ejecutado ya el jockey-gtk?
<Guest60751> no me dice queno  lo tengo instalado
<Guest60751> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> y me dice que tengo la version mas moderna y que no necesita mas
<Guest60751> me dice que haga apt-get autoremove
<flypp> me pierdo, has instalado o no "jockey-gtk"?
<Guest60751> no
<Guest60751> espera un poco a ver si puedo ahora
<flypp> no te lo deja instalar? no va 'sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk'?
<Guest60751> no
<flypp> vale, pon esto: lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<flypp> para ver qué drivers está usando
<Guest60751> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:68b8]
<Guest60751> 	Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Device [1787:2288]
<Guest60751> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<flypp> en teoría esos son los drivers buenos
<flypp> el sistema está actualizado al día?
<Guest60751> si
<Guest60751> lo he puesto a ver si hay alguna nueva
<flypp> a ver, dime qué te dice-> glxinfo | grep -i render
<flypp> igual tienes que instalar el paquete mesa-utils
<Guest60751> direct rendering: Yes
<Guest60751> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<Guest60751>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<flypp> Guest60751, podrías probar a instalar los drivers de ati http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx
<Guest60751> voy
<flypp> tómatelo con calma. No es difícil, pero tendrás que instalar bien las dependencias y leer cuidadosamente la documentación
<flypp> vamos, que no son 2 minutos
<Guest60751> vale
<Guest60751> por que estoy desesperado
<Guest60751> se para arranca se para arranca
<flypp> jajajaja, no te preocupes hombre, seguro que lo resuelves
<Guest60751> es curioso con el jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> lo pongo y me dice que no esta instalado
<Guest60751> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> me dice que no lo va a instalar porque tiene la version mas moderna
<flypp> entonces está instalado
<Guest60751> eso parece
<flypp> prueba kdesudo jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> pero no puedo ejecutarlo
<flypp> kdesudo jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> me dice kdesudo no esta instalado
<flypp> vaya, no usabas kubuntu?
<Guest60751> si
<flypp> habrá cambiado desde que no lo uso xD
<flypp> pero bueno, prueba instalando los drivers de ati
<Guest60751> antes no habia la posibilidad de instalar driver propietarios?
<flypp> es que para eso es el jockey-gtk
<Guest60751> ha
<flypp> es el que aparecía en gnome con el simbolito de que hay drivers propietarios disponibles
<Guest60751> lo voy a intentar con el synaptic
<Guest60751> como se que es kubuntu y la version
<flypp> a ver, kubuntu es un ubuntu que instala kde como entorno de escritorio
<Guest60751> si eso es
<Guest60751> es kde
<flypp> da igual tener kubuntu o ubuntu, pues puedes instalarte los entornos de escritorio que quieras. Por ejemplo yo tengo gnome, kde y xfce
<Guest60751> to tambien tengo los que comentas
<Guest60751> en sistema
<Guest60751> me dice ubuntu 12.10
<Guest60751> gnome 3.6.0
<flypp> pero no usabas kde? xD
<Guest60751> si
<flypp> prueba esto-> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/wiki/sistema/tarjetas-graficas
<Guest60751> pero en el sistema aparece eso
<Guest60751> ya he conseguido arrancar el jockey-gtk
<flypp> pues a ver si te da la posibilidad de seleccionar drivers propietarios
<Guest60751> me da 2 opciones
<Guest60751> ATi fire Gl
<Guest60751> Video drivers for the Amd GRAPHICS ACCELERATOR
<flypp> las dos están deseleccionadas o hay alguna activada?
<Guest60751> no
<Guest60751> si la primera
<flypp> pues... ya no sabría recomendarte, de ati entiendo nada xD
<flypp> ah, pues prueba con la otra
<Guest60751> en la primera me dice
<Guest60751> this driver is activated but not currently in use
<flypp> vamos, que son los activos pero la gráfica no puede usarlos y en su lugar usa los fglrx (que son los libres)
<flypp> prueba con los otros
<flypp> vamos, digo yo, que ya te digo que de ati...
<Guest60751> ok
<Guest60751> es curioso en ubuntu funciona bien
<flypp> con el otro escritorio dices?
<Guest60751> si con unity
<flypp> vamos, que va mal al cambiar de unity/gnome a kde?
<Guest60751> eso es
<flypp> ah, pues para el carro, entonces es problema de kde
<Guest60751> si
<flypp> has intentado habilitar efectos de escritorio o algo así en kde?
<Guest60751> no
<Guest60751> pero se supone que esta maquina deberia pooder con ellos no?
<flypp> es que si el rendimiento va bien en unity, algo pasa con kde
<flypp> no sé si ya es un bug o tema de configuración
<Guest60751> puede serlo
<flypp> podrías probar a crear un nuevo usuario e iniciar con él en kde, que tendrá una configuración "limpia"
<Guest60751> no obstante estoy instalando el driver de la tarjeta
<Guest60751> aunque va lento de narices
<flypp> si va bien, problema de configuración. Si va mal, tiene que ser algo que falla con kde y tendrás que estar atento a actualizaciones. Porque uses unity o kde, los drivers se cargan antes, en el inicio del sistema. Usan los mismos independientemente del entorno de escritorio
<Guest60751> ya normal
<flypp> bueno, me retiro a comer, suerte Guest60751
<Guest60751> gracias
<ero> buenas
<ero> ¿alguien me puede ayudar porfavor?
<ero> que soy algo nuevo y me pasa algo que debería funcionar y me estoy agobiando un poco
<noseasasi> Solo pregunta, si alguien sabe-quiere te contestará
<ero> ah
<ero> pues
<ero> que al poner "sensors" para ver la temperatura de la CPU y tal, no me la muestra como tal, solo me dia la GPU
<buenaventura> tienes coretemp cargado?
<ero> nu
<hashashin> ero, hiciste el sudo sensors-detect ?
<ero> es lo que estoy viendo poner
<ero> por que al poner modprobe coretemp me salta un error
<ero> si lo hice hashashin
<hashashin> ero, pues ahi al final te salen que modulos has de cargar
<ero> la cosa es que no me sale el coretemp
<hashashin> ero, que cpu es? ese es para intel creo
<ero> amd
<ero> lol
<ero> brb renicio
<GeMiNniS> Buenas
<flypp> nas GeMiNniS
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> estoy intentando "arreglar" un ordenador con ubuntu 12.04
<Jakeukalane> porque al entrar normalmente
<Jakeukalane> se produce un loop que vuelve a la contraseña
<GridCube> llega hasta pedirle contraseña, la pones, parece que entra y vuelve a login?
<Jakeukalane> así es
<Jakeukalane> anteriormente esta mañana
<GridCube> sabes entrar a una tty?
<Jakeukalane> estuve hablando por teléfono con el propietario
<Jakeukalane> e intentamos arreglar un error más anterior
<Jakeukalane> pero al parecer es que en grub arracaba con el modo recuperación
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> estoy ahora mismo en una tty
<GridCube> entra a una tty, logeate y borra los archivos .Xauthority y .ICEauthority
<Jakeukalane> bien
<GridCube> y ya esta
<Jakeukalane> muchísimas gracias :D
<GridCube> :D muchas de nadas
<GridCube> ahora me tengo que ir :P
<GridCube> ciao
<Jakeukalane> xao
<on3453v3n> hola a todos ???
<MrTulias> hola
<on3453v3n> es posible ocultar el espectro de un hotspot ?
<Xago> hola señores...estoy subiendo de 12.04 a 12.10 :)
<Xago> alguna recomendación?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> cruza los dedos de que funcione (?)
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> claro que funcionará
<Souchiro> o que no se vaya la luz en ese momento xD
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> tengo batería y generadores en la oficina
<Xago> :D
<GridCube> P: Xago salva tus datos mas importantes por las dudas
<GridCube> y nada mas
<Souchiro> tonx fuma un cegarrillo y sube los pies al escritorio en lo que termina xD
<Souchiro> cigarrillo *
<Souchiro> y ponte comodo
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> le tengo fé muchachos, le tengo fe :D
<Souchiro> yo no, por eso reinicio y cambio a squeeze xD
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-45-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.7GB, 79.2% free] disk[Total: 3.0TB, 40.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> reinicio
<Souchiro> listo
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.7] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 86.5% free] disk[Total: 3.7TB, 34.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<laah> hola
<laah> putos
<laah> holas  putos
<mimecar> laah, ?
<laah> una  pregunta  que  edad  tenes
<mimecar> estas en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> para cosas que no sean de ubuntu pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<laah> no se  que  significa  y se que sos  terible  viejo
<mimecar> laah, si no te quieres comportar, deja el canal
<laah> obligame perra anda  a  coger  vieja
<fzeta> juazzzz! a tomar poor cu...
<mimecar> adios
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> Exio quiere probar el kb xD
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-15
<sergei> buenas noches
<sergei> alguien puede ayudarme con una particion que quiero agregaar a ubintu
<sergei> ubuntu perdon
<sergei> exit
<sergei> #exit
<GridCube> ?
<plop__> Se;ores tengo un problema no puedo instalar git y lo tenina instalado
<plop__> no se que paso, pero me jodio todo y no lo puedo volver a instalar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615333/
<plop__> Alguno sabe como resolver este inconveniente?
<plop__> HOla a todos?
<hashashin> plop__, cambiaste repos o algo, prueba a hacer un apt-get update
<hashashin> ?*
<plop__> hashasbin no no cambie repos ni nada paor el estilo
<plop__> hashasbin de hecho lo unico que hice fue actulizar
<cq> hola
<cq> alguien me puede ayudar por fa
<cq> tengo ubuntu 12.10, y no me carga plugin de compiz, por lo tanto no puedo activar efectos
<cq> tengo ubuntu 12.10, y no me carga plugin de compiz, por lo tanto no puedo activar efectos
<cq> alguien me puede ayudarrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<cq> por fa
<guampa> !paciencia cq
<kubot> cq: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<guampa> si nadie te responde podes esperar y/o intentar mas tarde
<cq> este mensaje aparece
<cq> El paquete «compiz-fusion-plugins-extra» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<cq> ok gracias
<cq> de donde son ustedes
<cq> alguien sabe por que aparace este mensaje "El paquete «compiz-fusion-plugins-extra» no tiene un candidato para la instalación"
<saivan> hola buenas noches acavao de terminar de instalar mythbunto 12.04.1 y queria configurarlo al maximo para aprovecharlo ya actualize todos los componentes del mismo
<saivan> alguien que me oriente en la configuracion de mythtv
 * xoan buenas
<luis_> hola a todos
<luis_> a ver quien me puede ayudar, prometo que se trata de un problema original
<luis_> cuando me autentico con mi usuario habitual en ubuntu 12.04, el teclado deja de funcionar bien
<luis_> al hacerlo con otro usuario, el teclado funciona perfectamente
<luis_> alguien lo entiende?
<Tiffon> nas
<epablo_> ChannelLogger
<gor> Buenas
<gor> iba a preguntar algo pero no me acuerdo, jejeje
<irissuse> holas
<irisconfig> holas
<irisconfig> saben cual es el puerto para samba, me dice que el cortafuegos impide la conexion. supongo tengo que abrirlo en el router
<mimecar> el otro equipo se conecta desde internet?
<sergei> hola
<irisconfig> estan conectados en el mismo router
<mimecar> entonces no tienes que abrir puertos en el router
<mimecar> y ubuntu no tiene activado por defecto el cortafuegos
<irisconfig> vaya, porque me dara ese mensaje? tengo el cortafuegos activo y se crearon las reglas para samba automaticamente
<mimecar> has activado de forma manual el cortafuegos de ubuntu?
<mimecar> por partes, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<irisconfig> espera, creo que estoy en canal equivocado porque es en opensuse :)
<irisconfig> sorrys
<mimecar> xD
<irisconfig> una cosa, cuando en el canal no hay nadie que te pueda ayudar, existe algun canal comodin? :)
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> pero no quiere decir que te respondan
<buenaventura> irisconfig: /list
<buenaventura> en alguno te ayudarán, digo yo...
<irisconfig> dale, gracinhas, voy a ver, espero que alguien se anime, jaja
<irisconfig> buenaventura: que es /list es otro canal?
<mimecar> irisconfig, no
<buenaventura> no, para listar los channels del server
<buenaventura> pero no te lo recomiendo
<buenaventura> ;)
<irisconfig> jaja, gracias, entonces, hasta lueguin
<gerson> hola
<gerson> alguien puede desirme como instalar compiz-fusion con los plugins de git?
<gerson> tengo ubunto 12.10
<mimecar> los plugins de git son los que están en desarrollo?
<gerson> si
<mimecar> si vas a la página del proyecto te dirán como instalarlos
<mimecar> si existen paquetes compilados o los tienes que compilar  a mano
<gerson> gracias
<gerson> realmete el que mas me interesa es el cubo refllejo
<gor> por que no instalas el de los repos?
<gerson> si lo es echo pero no tiene la opsion donde se ve el reflejo del cubo,
<gerson> no me gusta porq el cubo siempre seve en el ahire
<gor> pero has instalado plugin-extras?
<gerson> lo extra no incluyen esa opsion
<gor> ah
<gerson> empese ausar ubuntu desde la 7.4
<gor> no se muy bien q quieres decir con cubo reflejo...yo tengo el delos repos y no esta mal con una imagen chula como cupula anomada
<gor> animada
<gerson> y anteriolmente ell cubo 3d tenias linda opciones
<gerson> el cubo reflejo
<gerson> muestra el cubu sobre algo no en el haire
<gerson> y cuando muebes el cubo se sebe el reflejo del cubo
<gerson> en suelo
<gor> pero ese no es el de cube reflection and deformation? que puedes ponerlo cilindrico y eso?
<gerson> tenia un largo tiempo sin usar ubuntu ahora me encuetro con el 12.10 y esta muy restrinjido la opciones de  compiz
<gerson> si ese mismo
<gor> pues haz como yo
<gerson> q isiste
<gerson> ?
<gor> te instalas el fallback y con unos paquetes de configuracion tienes un gnome 2 casi
<gor> usas unity?
<gerson> si
<gor> y te gusta?
<gerson> no much
<gor> yo tengo el escritorio classic with effects
<gerson> y seve bn ?
<gor> pera
<gerson> te permite los efecto del cubo?
<gerson> osea instalar los plugins de compiz
<gerson> puedes darme la direcion de alguntutorial para hacer eso ?
<gerson> poorfavr
<gor> pera un segundo
<gerson> ok
<mimecar> gerson, los plugins que puedes instalar con gnome 2 son los mismos que ahora
<gor> sip, yo lo tengo igual que en gnome 2
<gor> joer, toi intentado ponerte un video a ver si es lo que quieres
<gerson> joder mimecar entonses tendre que resignarme a usar solo los pluigins de ahora?
<mimecar> cambiarás unity por gnome 2
<gerson> te loo agradeseria
<mimecar> pero los programas de los repositorios son los mismos
<gerson> entonces deq sirve
<gor> mira este videotuto mio. Al final hago el cubo a ver si es como lo quieres
<gor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC__Co3hyYI
<gerson> ok
<gor> salen efectos como el magnifier y demas
<gor> pero vamos, yo tengo el cubo como lo tenia con el 10.04
<gerson> espera estoy viedo el video
<gor> al final del todo
<gor> hago el cubo
<gor> ese el escritorio clasico
<gor> el awn dock lo tengo en la izquierda y a la derecha el conky
<gor> tiene algunos bugs pero es mil veces mejor que unity o gnome 3
 * xangua ve que gor está usando gnome3
<gor> gerson
<gor> has visto eso del cubo?
<gor> gerson?
<gerson> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3ZqsRs4Q-Y
<gerson> mira ese video
<gor> a ver
<gerson> a eso me refiero
<gerson> mira q el cubo no esta en el ahire
<gerson> y como se muestra el refleo cuando esta en movimiento
<mimecar> gerson, ¿qué cliente de irc usas?
<gerson> no entiendo mimecar
<mimecar> lo digo para que actives el corrector ortográfico
<gor> xchat? gnome chat?
<mimecar> y evites cosas como "ahire" o similares
<gerson> ajjajaj gracia
<gor> gerson, esos efectos los tengo
<gerson> ok gor eso es lo q quiero
<gor> extra.aniamtions
<gor> pues puedes
<gor> desde los repos
<gerson> donde ativo el corrector ?
<gerson> mimecar
<mimecar> configuración, preferencias, caja de entrada
<gerson> ok gracias
<gor> gerson, lo primero que haria yo ya que no te gusta el unity es instalar el fallback
<gor> el clasico
<gor> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<mimecar> el "clásico" usando gnome 3
<gor> sip
<gor> es muy parecido al 2
<gerson> gor esta bn sol quiero tener esos
<gerson> le tengo instalado
<gor> creo que unity tambien rula el compiz pero no uso unity
<gerson> puedes darme un tutorial para hacer eso ?
<gor> para hacer el 1?
<gor> q?
<gor> los efectos?
<gerson> si
<gor> en unity?
<gerson> si
<gor> googlea a ver
<gerson> no quiero hacer mucho canbio
<gerson> ajjaja
<gor> no he usado unity apenas
<gerson> aaa ok
<gor> hombre lo tengo unstalado como el gnome 3
<gor> pero como el fallback nada... es lo unico que nos queda a los fanáticos del gnome 2
<gor> despue de penar con el XFCE y probar con Mate y Cinnamon
<gor> me quedo con el fallback de Ubuntu
<gerson> tengo esos tres
<mimecar> gor, ese modo desaparecerá en un futuro cercano
<gor> por lo menos es algo configurable no como unity y gnome 3
<mimecar> podrás hacer algo parecido con extensiones de gnome-shell
<gerson> pero no e probado el fallback
<gor> mientras que mejoren gnome 3
<gor> de momento de mi ubuntu 12.04 LTS no me mueve ni dios
<gerson> ajajaja
<gerson> creo q es lo q tengo que hacer
<gor> y sigo extrañando mi 10.10 maverick
<gerson> retroseder al 12.4
<gor> lo tenia al pelo
<gor> era mejor q este y todo
<mimecar> gerson, vas a pasarte a una versión anterior?
<gerson> joder veril era precioso
<gerson> eso creo mimecar
<gor> LTS!
<mimecar> ¿qué ventajas tienes para hacer eso?
<gerson> tu que me aconsejas
<mimecar> gor, a un usuario normal no le aguanta su distro 18 meses sin romperla
<gor> ?
<mimecar> gerson, si no tienes alguna ventaja pasando a la 10.04
<mimecar> a la 12.04
<mimecar> quedate como estas ahora
<gor> pero la 10.10 no creo qsea muy diferente a la LTS...
<gor> tiene fallback session no?
<mimecar> la 10.10 no la puedes usar
<gor> esa esta out
<gor> y la 10.04 a punto
<mimecar> LTS sólo tiene soporte extendido
<gerson> le tengo vien chulo pero estrano los efeto de cubo
<gor> pues pontelos en la sesion fallback
<Souchiro> o.o
<gor> te instalas fusion-icon que arranque al inicio y los activas cuando quieras
<gerson> ok
<Souchiro> quedate en la 10.04 , las demas versiones despues de la 10.10 hasta la mas reciente son un asco
<gerson> gor gracias
<gor> souchiro estoy contigo
<gor> el climax de gnome y ubuntu fue la 10.10
<gerson> yebo semanas tratanto de hacer eso y nada
<Souchiro> fuera de gnome, yo siento que ubuntu fue de adelante para atras haciendose mas inestable.....
<gor> pero quedarse...habra que seguir palante
<gerson> ajjaa asi es
<mimecar> la 10.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril
<mimecar> quieras o no tendrás que actualizar
<gor> ya pero luego pruebas mint y cinnamon y mate no terminan de convencerme
<gerson> mimecar te muestra muy seguro y conforme con lo que tienes ajja
<mimecar> da igual la versión de ubuntu que uses
<mimecar> pero es obligatorio que tenga soporte
<gor> claro
<mimecar> si no tiene soporte, tu sistema está en riesgo
<gerson> ya
<gor> por eso yo me planto en la LTS a la espera de que gnome o alguien por ahi saque un escritorio igual o mejor que el que tengo
<gor> 5 años me quedan
<mimecar> en gnome no van a volver atrás
<gor> o son 4?
<gor> bueno
<gerson> ajajjaja
<mimecar> tendrás alguna extensión oficial pero ya no será gnome 2
<gor> a ver si hacen un poco mas usable el gnome 3
<gor> si uso el 3
<gor> pero classic... cuando ubuntu lo despache
<gor> pos habra que pasarse a gnome 3 y ver que hace XFCE
<gerson> gor creo q tu esta como yo aferrado a lo que teniamos anteriormente
<gor> pues si. Mi Maverick estaba al pelo, todo rulando, con cosas que extraño como los previews de sonido y mas cositas
<gor> si así estaba bien
<gor> porque cojones sacan la mierda del 3, que era un lio y a dia de hoy todavia le falta?
<guampa> !lengua gor
<kubot> gor: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<gor> sorry
<mimecar> gor, tienen que mejorar y adaptarse a lo que hay ahora
<gerson> bueno muchachos le agredesco mucho pensare y luego le cuento
<gor> claro !!
<casamercedes> ERA SABIDO QUE IBAN A LLAMARTE ATENCION, perdon por la mayus
<gerson> gracias gor y mimecar
<gor> dnd
<casamercedes> jaja
<gor> si yo se que con el tiempo alguien recojera el descontento de los usuarios del gnome 2 y harán algo intermedio, no tan radical
<gor> por ejemplo, Elementary
<gerson> si
<gor> me encanta, es nuevo y tal pero es una distro preciosa y muy funcional
<foxtrot> Hola que onda
<foxtrot> de que hablamos hoy??
<foxtrot> :D
<gor> aqui extrañando a Gnome 2
<gor> :P
<foxtrot> Neta?
<foxtrot> Ah
<foxtrot> viejos buenos tiempos
<foxtrot> que te hacen pensar
<foxtrot> "No me gusta el cambio, o simplemente estoy envejeciendo?"
<gor> el cambio molaba hasta gnome 3
<gor> eso no es un cambio, es una involución
<mimecar> gnome 1.x era perfecto
<mimecar> por qué lo han modificado tanto?
<foxtrot> sinceramente ya no lo he probado
<foxtrot> el 3
<foxtrot> a tiempo
<foxtrot> si si lo probe cuando salio
<gor> quiero un escritorio de pc no de tablet ni de smartphone ni leches
<foxtrot> el peor error de mi vida
<gerson> gor boy a desintalar mi compiz e instalarlo nuevamente
<gor> ok
<mimecar> gerson, no te servirá de mucho
<gerson> aver que puedo hacer
<gor> pues configuralo
<gerson> mimecar viste el video que puese/
<gerson> ?
<mimecar> no
<gor> y cuando quieras activarlo eliges el gestor de ventanas
<gerson> esta chulisimo
<gerson> ok gor
<gor> sabes poner el cubo o no?
<gerson> si
<gor> ok
<gerson> loq no se es como poner los efeto q te comente
<gor> ese esta en effects
<gor> cube reflection and deformation
<gerson> si
<gor> pero creo que esta en los plugin-extras
<gerson> noooooo
<gerson> no esta
<gor> si lo tengo yo
<gor> es cube reflection and deformation?
<gor> o es otro efecto?
<gor> q eliges las imagenes de arriba y abajo
<gor> si hace cubo o cilindro o redondo
<gor> y la imagen dela cupula?
<gor> o no es eseP
<gor> ?
<gerson> no el los extra no esta nada de eso
<gor> pero es este q te digo?
<gerson> si
<gerson> ese es el que quiero
<gor> pues si yo lo tengo
<gor> debe estar en los repos
<gor> tb esta lo de las ventanas en 3d cuando giras el cubo
<gerson> ante pinia linda imajenes el la parte superior de mi cubo y ahora no puedo hacer nada
<gerson> joder
<gerson> si eo si esta
<gerson> eso esta
<gor> pues chico
<gor> en effects
<gor> no te sale lo de deformation and reflection?
<gor> te tiene que salir
<gerson> tu tienes el 12.4?
<gor> sip
<gerson> yo tengo la 12.10
<gerson> y en los extra no incluye nada de eso
<gor> osea que vamos patras de nuevo
<gor> XDDDDDD
<gerson> siiii
<gor> a ver si es que en unity eso no te deja
<mimecar> seguro que has instalado el paquete de extras?
<gor> pruebalo con la sesion fallback with effects
<Souchiro> <mimecar> quieras o no tendrás que actualizar <---------------- nop, dejare ese ubuntu de recuerdo, lo bueno es que tengo debian squeeze y wheezy
<gerson> una pregunta ?
<gor> eso esta en extras pero si tiene las ventanas 3d creo que va en el paquete
<Souchiro> sera el receurdo de cuando ubuntu era lo mejor para un usuario recien iniciado en linux  v.v
<gerson> tengo barios escritorio instalado
<gor> yo me cambie a ubuntu con el 10.04
<gor> y libre de windows desde entonces
<Souchiro> <gor> ya pero luego pruebas mint y cinnamon y mate no terminan de convencerme <------------ lo mejor seria lmde con xfce :D
<gor> :P
<gerson> funciona distinto en cada escritorio ?
<gor> puede ser
<gor> no he probado el unity pero no creo, al menos deberia salirte la opcion
<gerson> osea puedo instalar plugins en algunos escritorio y en otro no ?
<gerson> esta muy raro
<mimecar> ...
<Souchiro> <gor> por eso yo me planto en la LTS a la espera de que gnome o alguien por ahi saque un escritorio igual o mejor que el que tengo <---------- mate es el similar de gnome2
<mimecar> podrás usar los plugins siempre que uses compiz
<gor> yo los he probado en XFCE y el Classic y van perfectos
<gor> en unity no se
<gerson> si eso lo se mimecar
<gerson> loq no se es si puedo instalar distinto plugins en cada escritorio
<gerson> de echo asta suena raro
<Souchiro> o.o
<mimecar> si el escritorio no usa compiz, no
<Souchiro> gor, prueba debian, seguira teniendo gnome2 por mas tiempo
<gerson> tengo genome 2, subuntu, y kede
<Souchiro> entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe o nos gritaran xD
<Souchiro> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> ademas, lo que se extraña del viejo ubuntu el sonido de las bubucelas por default xD
<gor> jejejje
<gor> gerson
<gor> gerson?
<gor> estas?
<gerson> si
<gerson> gor
<gor> sigue sin salirte la opcion de refelction?
<gerson> aqui estoy
<gerson> dame un segundo
<gor> ok
<gor> quiero q veas algo
<gor> y me digas si es lo que quieres
<gerson> muestrame
<foxtrot> Oigan
<gor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP84IwByS3s
<foxtrot> bueno
<foxtrot> Lean
<gerson> aver
<foxtrot> alguno de ustedes sabe como desinstalar KDE de ubuntu 12.04??
<foxtrot> xD
<mimecar> !puregnome foxtrot
<kubot> foxtrot: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<foxtrot> le jodi la lap a mi novia por instalarselo
<foxtrot> no le gusto
<mimecar> una búsqueda en google te dice la forma de hacerlo también
<gor> gerson loacabo de subir
<foxtrot> ok ok
<foxtrot> ya no vuelvo a preguntar
<foxtrot> xD
<gor> mas o menos son los efectos que tengo  aunque animaciones hay mil
<mimecar> foxtrot, puedes usar gnome igual, no hay que desinstalar nada
<foxtrot> ya se
<foxtrot> pero predomina el inicio de KDE
<foxtrot> y eso le choca
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has instalado kde o kubuntu?
<gerson> ese es el plugins q quiero
<gor> gerson es eso?
<gerson> gor
<gerson> siiiiiiiiiiii
<gor> pues tio
<gerson> y no me sale
<gerson> joder
<gor> yo lo instale desde el centro de software
<gerson> como
<gerson> ?
<gor> pon compiz e instala todo lo que ponga compiz
<gor> :P
<gerson> se supones q deve benir en los extra
<gor> sip
<gor> como las ventanas en 3d
<gor> y las animaciones extra
<gerson> pero no
<gerson> alparecer la 12.10 no
<gor> muy raro me parece eso
<gerson> siiii
<gerson> lose
<gerson> ahora estoy desintalando compiz
<gor> algo no tendras configurado bien
<gor> bueno me voy a hacer unos mandados
<gor> hasta más ver
<gerson> boy a reinisiar el pc
<gerson> aber q ago
<buenaventura> mira que si escribes 'pobueroff' no pasa nada
<mimecar> mamavi03, intenta estabilizar tu conexión
<buenaventura> ahora lo entiendo a dererk
<enrique> hola que tal.... necesito el comando para actualizar proramas desde konsole en kubuntu
<selena2013> ol
<costa> Hola,¿ es cierto que todo sistema operativo conectado a Internet necesita de un Firewall para bloquear conexiones y cerrar puertos, aunque sea el del router, pero que aun así es siempre necesario o conveniente tener alguno ?
<costa> #debian-es
<mimecar> costa, no suele ser necesario si tienes el sistema actualizado
<costa> mimecar ¿tampoco hay ninguna pagina que haga test de simulaciones de ataques contra los firewalls via on line ?
<mimecar> busca páginas de análisis de puertos
<costa> de ataques agresivos no de simples test
<costa> mimecar , ¿de todas formas si a los de sonic con sus servicio de playstation on live les asaltaron y les robaron todos los datos de sus clientes  , por mucho enfasis que ponga en la seguridad de mi pc de poco me serviria o no ?
<costa> mimecar (sony)
<mimecar> usa programas de los repositorios y no te entrarám
<mimecar> entrarán
<mimecar> por qué sigues usando proxys para conectarte al irc?
<costa> mimecar supongo que sabras que a raiz de ese ataque a sony , sony decidio vetar la instalacion de ubuntu o linux en su ps3 alegando motivos de seguridad
<mimecar> eso es una tontería
<mimecar> si las cosas no son de soporte de ubuntu, pasa a cafe
<costa> mimecar si eso es una tonteria , la tonteria la manifesto sony justificando porque no permite ya usar ubuntu en la ps3 , no es mia
<jess_> hola,alguien m puede ayudar?
<chilicuil> jess_: hola, bienvenido a #ubuntu-es el canal de soporte de Ubuntu en español, haz tu pregunta, si alguien sabe la respuesta contestara
<jess_> ok gracias
<jess_> por alguna razon mi ubuntu se actualizo a otra version,podria revertir eso y volver a mi antigua version?
<chilicuil> jess_: nop, ubuntu no soporta actualizacion hacia atras, si en verdad quieres una version anterior tendras que reinstalar
<costa> mimecar ¿quieres saber el motivo de  por que  uso una ip prestada  no real como la tuya ?
<mimecar> dilo si quieres
<jess_> ok gracias,pues volvere a empezar,soy novata asi q seguro volvere de nuevo a pedir ayuda jejeje,muchas gracias!!!
<chilicuil> jess_: suerte!
<costa> mimecar ,bien porque asi no veo reflejada en el indice de goole mi ip autentica plasmada en la misma
<costa> (google)
<mimecar> la IP que usas en el irc no aparece en google
<jess_> ;) gracias
<costa> eso si que no es verdad y yo no soy ciego todavia
<mimecar> como quieras
<costa> todos los que se conectan a este irc con su ip autentica quedan registrados en el indice de google con su ip y sus conversaciones realizadas
<costa> mimecar+
<costa> (mimecar)
<mimecar> costa, entonces podrás enseñarme eso por ejemplo de los logs de ayer verdad?
<mimecar> los logs son públicos, en ningún momento se dice lo contrario
<mimecar> y las IPs no se guardan en los logs
<costa> mimecar como siempre uso una ip distinta o que no es aceptada por este irc como valida para ser publicada en el indice de google , no podria dar en este caso con los logs que mencionas
<costa> mimecar si uso una ip real este canal automaticamente me la prostituye publicamente plasmandola en el indice de google y eso no me gusta nada
<mimecar> que raro entonces que no salgan las IPs de los otros usuarios
<costa> mimecar entiendes ahora ?
<mimecar> al final estaremos usando todos proxys
<costa> mimecar en cierta manera tu ahora mismo estas usando un prosy o algo similar
<costa> (proxy)
<mimecar> no, es un cloak que puedes pedir a cualquier administrador de freenode
<costa> mimecar prefiero ser mas libre usando un proxy anonimo que un cloak que gestionais vosotros mismos
<mimecar> tu mismo, no tengo ganas de empezar con la misma tontería de siempre
<mimecar> deja este canal sólo para cosas normales de soporte
<costa> no son tonterias son hechos y evidencias
<costa> mimecar solucionarlo de otra manera y darle a  las ips autenticas  proteccion no publica en el indice de google
<mimecar> vas a dejar ya el tema?
<costa> mimecar fuiste tu mismo el que preguntaste sobre la razon de no usar una ip real en este irc
<mimecar> en un par de frases lo has contestado
<mimecar> deja este canal sólo para cosas normales de soporte
<costa> mimecar para realizar ataques en mi caso seguro que no eso por descontado
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-16
<Guest67134> hola como están?
<chilicuil> hola Guest67134, todo bien por aqui, como va todo por alla?
<Guest67134> alguien me podría recomendar que versión de ubuntu me bajo para instalar ??????
<casamercedes> auxilio, alguien podria pasarme el contenido de su lightdm.conf porque me lo he cargado
<buenaventura> casamercedes: sueles tener ejemplos en /usr/share
<casamercedes> no es el caso parece, no hay nada en /usr/share ni en example-commmon
<casamercedes> buenaventura:
<buenaventura> /usr/share/lightdm.. ?
<buenaventura> no existe?
<casamercedes> no
<buenaventura> busca con locate lightdm
<buenaventura> 'locate lightdm'
<casamercedes> ok
<buenaventura> a ver si encuentras algo
<buenaventura> quizá en /usr/share/doc/
<buenaventura> sino, deberías poder hacer un dpkg-reconfigure
<buenaventura> creo*
<casamercedes> ahhh buena ese comando ultimo qué es lo que hace?
<dzup> despues de haberte cargado el lightdm ...ya no es tan light que digamos
<buenaventura> lol
<casamercedes> jajaj
<buenaventura> casamercedes: te da resultados de ubicaciones de ficheros que coincidan con la regexp
<buenaventura> en realidad, lo correcto
<buenaventura> es updatedb && locate loquebuscas
<casamercedes> lightdm.conf.gz
<casamercedes> lo encontre
<buenaventura> cópialo entonces a tu /etc y revisa que no tenga nada raro/que no necesite ningún ajuste
<dzup> pero creo que si borras o renombras el .conf ese y reinicias tu escritorio se autocrea a defaults
<buenaventura> lo bueno es que has aprendido que siempre debes hacer backup de un fichero importante antes de tocarlo
<casamercedes> -gz es que esta comprimido verdad?
<casamercedes> EXACTO
<casamercedes> jjajaja
<buenaventura> no necesariamente, pero si es el caso, usas gzip
<buenaventura> gzip -d
<buenaventura> o gunzip
<casamercedes> mmmm este lightd es enorme
<buenaventura> debe estar lleno de ejemplos
<casamercedes> claro
<casamercedes> casi todo está con #
<casamercedes> antepuesto
<saivan> comando sudo para desistalar mythtv
<saivan> un buen samaritano que me ayude a desistalar myth tv
<saivan> es que no he podido ver nadA
<saivan> tengo instalado mythbuntu 12.04.1
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get purge _aplicacion_que_quieres_desinstalar
<saivan> MYTHTV
<saivan> pues gracias ivedci89 voy a provarlo
<ivedci89> barbaro
<saivan> un gestor de ventanas libiano
<saivan> que me recomienden
<ivedci89> deja el que tengas, no es el problema... solo instala openbox  e ingresa a tu usuario con esp
<ivedci89> *con eso
<lex_luthor> alguien sabe que marca de celular es la mejor para instalarle aplicaciones en java?
<WyReSP> lex_luthor, Yo tenía un nokia E-71 y las aplicaciones en java iban relativamente bien ... ahora cambié a android! ... :S
<WyReSP> de todas formas esto es soporte ubuntu, mejor entra en ubuntu-es-cafe
<lex_luthor> aaaaaaaa gracias WyReSP
<lex_luthor> resulta que bueno yo he estudaido en java para hacer programas de escritorios , y relacionado con la web
<lex_luthor> ahora me quiero abocar a aplicaciones para mobibles
<lex_luthor> ahora WyReSP  cuando decis android a que te referis al sistema operativo que usa el celular o te referis a una marca de celulares?
<WyReSP> claro, me refiero al SO
<WyReSP> en relaidad SOs móbiles que ejecuten java habrá bastantes
<WyReSP> probáblemente Android también ... aunque tendría que investigarlo
 * xoan buenas
<WyReSP> el nokia que yo tenía lex_luthor tenía un SO simbian... de la compañía nokia... y sus aplicaciones funcionaban por java
<WyReSP> xoan, buenas
<lex_luthor> yo tengo PREGUNTA WyReSP  yo tengo un HTC con un sistema operativo window mobible  version 6.1 se le puede instalar un sistema operativo androd?
<WyReSP> pues he visto bastantes HTC con android...
<WyReSP> así que imagino que sí
<lex_luthor> aja
<WyReSP> pero no va a ser algo fácil
<WyReSP> probablemente tengas que flashearlo usando el ordenador...
<WyReSP> hay bastantes foros sobre el HTC ... siempre puedes entrar y buscar algún post que te lo solucione
<lex_luthor> que me aconsejas WyReSP  cuando vaya a las tiendas que vende celular le pido un nokia con S.O.   android y simbia?
<WyReSP> aunque... tampoco puedo asegurarte al 100% que Android ejecute java! :)
<WyReSP> los dos a la vez ... no se pueden tener lex_luthor
<lex_luthor> perdon android o simbia
<WyReSP> pues... deja que investigue un poco
<lex_luthor> cual de los dos S.O. ya sea android o simbia es mas compatible con las aplicaciones en java?
<WyReSP> o a ver si alguien que tenga más idea sobre eso puede asesorarte :)
<WyReSP> eso es lo que quería ver... si Android es compatible con java
<lex_luthor> si en seguida empiezo a googlear
<lex_luthor> o tal ves busco por irc una sala espesifica
<WyReSP> jajaja
<WyReSP> pues resulta que por lo que veo en el market de mi móvil
<WyReSP> hay un IDE desarrollado para android
<WyReSP> con el que puedes programar en java
<WyReSP> en el móvil, imagino xD
<WyReSP> así que yo que tú... Android
<WyReSP> además... está teniendo más éxito ...
<WyReSP> además... android está basado en unix lex_luthor  ;)
<lex_luthor> y buenisimo entonces si es codigo libre seguro que va a tener mejores caracterisitcas que la porqueria de ms
<WyReSP> http://www.htcmania.com/forumdisplay.php?f=218
<WyReSP> no es exáctamente código libre... lex_luthor porque el proyecto pertenece a google
<lex_luthor> ha gracias si este clu que tengo resulta que lo tengo que arreglar
<WyReSP> pero digamos que es más abierto que el resto de SOs móbiles... :)
<WyReSP> móviles, perdón jaja
<lex_luthor> es open source android?
<WyReSP> no sé rigurosamente de qué licencia se trata
<WyReSP> desde luego como mucho será opensource
<hashashin> lex_luthor, si le metes android a un movil wm no esperes que funcione todo, hay ports pero puede que no funcione el bluetooth, la camara... etc
<lex_luthor> mmmmmm
<lex_luthor> interesante hashashin  te ha pasado eso alguna vez?
<WyReSP> lex_luthor, software libre no creo que sea...
<WyReSP> hashashin, pero eso dependerá del modelo de HTC que sea... porque en el fondo ... habrá algunos modelos compatibles no?
<hashashin> adroid es licencia apache
<hashashin> que no es lo mismo que gpl pero parecido
<WyReSP> mira, ya aprendí algo nuevo hashashin :D
<lex_luthor> y con respecto a simbia hashashin  que opinas tenes experiencia?
<WyReSP> nah, ... simbian a mí no me convence demasiado aunque no he visto sus últimas versiones ... lex_luthor
<hashashin> ni idea lex_luthor
<WyReSP> hashashin, sabes mucho sobre android?
<hashashin> WyReSP, bueno es un linux... se de linux XD
<WyReSP> jaja
<WyReSP> es que tengo un problemilla con las apk de análisis wifi
<WyReSP> no sé si sabes a lo que me refiero :)
<WyReSP> lo peor es que la wifi me funciona perfectamente ... hashashin :S
<hashashin> WyReSP, no uso de eso
<WyReSP> mmm vaya...
<WyReSP> bueno, gracias de todos modos :)
<lex_luthor> ahroa el simbia es codigo libre?
<WyReSP> lex_luthor,  no lo creo ... symbian pertenece a varias compañías
<WyReSP> dudo que tengan el código liberado
<lex_luthor> bueno gracias por la charla me voy a decidir entonces por celu que tenga android
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo un problemita para ver las carpetas compartidas
<rbndj8> hace una semana las podia ver
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<rbndj8> ayudaaaa
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<rbndj8>  buenas tengo un problemita para ver las carpetas compartidas
<j3h-xxx> holap
<j3h-xxx> tengo un problemita con ubuntu desde hace rato
<j3h-xxx> desde ubuntu 10.4 hasta la actual cuando instalos los codes e me traba hasta que no mueva el cursos como puedo solucionar esso
<flypp> cuánta ram tiene tu equipo?
<j3h-xxx> 2 Gb
<j3h-xxx> pero yo digo que depronto es el procesador
<j3h-xxx> es un atom 450
<cousteau> monitor del sistema te dirá qué está al límite
<cousteau> puede ser ram, cpu, swap
<cousteau> si está usando swap y el disco es lento te irá lento
<j3h-xxx> las especificacione son esta 2 gb de ram un procesador intel atom 450 a 1.66 ghz y el problema es cuando escucho musica o veo video se detiene hasta que no mueva el cursor
<flypp> j3h-xxx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/634702
<cousteau> si abres el monitor del sistema podrás ver qué recurso te está limitando
<cousteau> y puedes probar reproductores alternativos como el VLC o el gnome-mplayer
<j3h-xxx> con vlc es peor, con smplayer funciona mejor es mas estable pero pasa lo mismo
<flypp> has probado a poner como parámetro acpi=off  al reiniciar?
<gerson> hola
<j3h-xxx> voy a esperar a la version 13 que dicen que le an quitado una cosas de pronto ande mas ligero con eso que le quitaron y lla que regreso gnome
<cousteau> creo que un día de éstos voy a sacar mi propia variación de ubuntu
<j3h-xxx> <flypp> no  no lo e echo
<cousteau> con gnome-panel!
<cousteau> y casinos!
<flypp> y furcias!
<cousteau> shhh!
<j3h-xxx> what?
<j3h-xxx> why?
<cousteau> porque no me convence unity, y estaría bien tener una forma más fácil de instalar ubuntu con gnome-panel que tener que instalarlo a mano; si no todo el mundo empezará en plan "no, mejor poneos mint, que es más fácil porque el unity es complicado"
<cousteau> de hecho lo suyo sería que al principio te dejara elegir qué instalar
<j3h-xxx> yo creo que si, le dejan la opcion de elegir que entorno quiere
<flypp> cousteau: unity sin fallback en la 13.10, mir por xorg, los mantenedores de paquetes huyendo... no creo que Canonical está por dar opciones
<Alex30>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo están?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Tengo una consulta de configuraciones de PC si alguien esta disponible para la consulta
<mimecar> !alguien CarlosNeyPastor
<kubot> CarlosNeyPastor: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, garcias por la ingo kubot, siempre respondo las preguntas en el canal de uy, siempre googleo las cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora no puedo encontrar la solucion
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Alguien usa LAMP configurado para ingresar desde fuera del pc?
<mimecar> no tienes que modificar la configuración de LAMP para hacer eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una VirtualBox con LAMP y quiero hacer configurarlo para que pueda ingresar desde un browser
 * CarlosNeyPastor informa que es nuevo haciendo esto
<CarlosNeyPastor> como lo hago?
<mimecar> usa una conexión bridge (adaptador puente) en virtualbox
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero eso me va a dar acceso desde otro pc fuera del mi LAN?
<mimecar> eso te dará acceso desde tu propio equipo
<mimecar> si accedes a la IP de la máquina virtual podrás configurar el router para que se vea la web
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh, eso lo hago desde el DMZ de mi router, puede ser?
<mimecar> depende de cada router
<mimecar> configura primero la máquina virtual para que use bridge
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, el Router que tengo es un Thomson GT585
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me deja tocarlo mucho por el firmware que me da la empresa que tengo contratada
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tengo pensado instalarle alguno
<mimecar> si el router no te permite redireccionar los puertos al equipo de virtualbox poco puedes hacer
<CarlosNeyPastor> correcto, o sea que si no le instalo el firmware que me lo permita no me va a dejar hacer nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> tienes alguno que me puedas recomentar?
<flypp> ese lo tengo yo y sí lo permite, pero olvídate de dmz
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola flypp
<CarlosNeyPastor> flypp: ¿cómo lo hiciste?
<flypp> herramientas
<flypp> compartición de juegos & aplicaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> dentro de la configuraciòn entrando desde un navegador?
<flypp> sí
<flypp> tengo el pc estropeado, si no enviaba una captura, pero tengo muchos servicios abiertos. Teamspeak, ssh, http, ftp, varios puertos para juegos, ...
<flypp> hazle caso a mimecar y primero pruebas con una máquina virtual
<mimecar> quieras o no tienes que configurar virtualbox
<flypp> puedes instalar apache, asignar http a la  máquina virtual y usar un proxy para ver que un ordenador de fuera de tu red puede acceder
<flypp> ah, que es para una máquina virtual
<flypp>  la regla http ya existe en el router
<CarlosNeyPastor> mi idea es hacerlo en una virtual para no tener que configurarlo muy seguido
<CarlosNeyPastor> y mi pc sea siendo solo para almacenar datos en red
<flypp> por cierto, nuestro router es una basura. A la hora de asignar la aplicación, pon la ip a mano, porque seleccionando el equipo de la lista desplegable funciona mal
<flypp> lo único que tienes que hacer es lo que te ha  dicho . Configurar el interfaz de red en modo bridge
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, si, hace tiempo lo quiero cambiar pero no lo he hecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> me lo dio la empresa que me subministra internet
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me han dicho que si le instalas un firmware bueno podes hacer muchas cosas mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como con los "normales"
<flypp> cuando pongas la regla dale a "aplicar" 2 veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> intentare y te cuento como me quedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias flypp y mimecar por la ayuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> que no les agradeci
<nachi> hola
<nachi> no logro enviar señal por hdmi a un led desde mi note
<mimecar> !detalles nachi
<kubot> nachi: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nachi> lo hice antes en otro led y solo conecté el cable hdmi y listo, ahora no hay señal
<nachi> mimecar, el único mensaje es que en el led dice: Sin señal
<mimecar> si en otro LED te ha funcionado revisa los cables y el canal de entrada de la TV
<nachi> mi papá me instaló ubuntu y ahora que tengo este problema me dijo que preguntara a ustedes jajaja es un patudo
<nachi> mimecar, los cables están correctamente instalados y en buen estado, de hecho es nuevo
<mimecar> si en otro TV te funciona
<mimecar> y en el que usas ahora no
<mimecar> manteniendo el mismo equipo y cables, el problema está en la TV
<nachi> creo que ese puede ser el problema
<nachi> conocen algún comando que me señale que el pc está mandando señal vía hdmi?
<mimecar> haz lo mismo que hicistes con el otro monitor
<nachi> mimecar, hice lo mismo, el problema es que ahora no tengo el otro monitor
<mimecar> estas seleccionando bien el canal de entrada?
<nachi> mi tía me obsequió este monitor y pensé que todo sería igual de exitoso como en el que hice las pruebas
<nachi> mimecar, te refieres al canal que selecciono en el tv?
<nachi> si es eso, claro, está seleccionado hdmi y el led me indica Sin señal
<nachi> intetaré el modo windows: reiniciaré el pc
<nachi> ahí les cuento
<nachi> mimecar, hola de nuevo, ahora resultó
<nachi> jajaja gracias Windows por tus enseñanzas jejejeje
<mimecar> haz lo mismo que hacías con el otro monitor
<ivedci89-deskto1> porque lightdm no se calibra la resolucion junto a la del usuario?
<francou> hola gente!
<francou> alguien tiene idea de como poder usar el 3er boton del mouse para hacer scroll vertical?
<francou> como en los sistemas Güindous??
<mimecar> el botón del centro?
<francou> sisi
<mimecar> la rueda ya hace eso de serie
<francou> pero no es igual de comodo
<francou> en windows si haces click con el boton central y luego moves el mouse te desplazas
<francou> debe haber algun truquito en compiz para eso :D
<omikron4> francou: la rueda sn los botones 4 y 5 supngo ue el click de la rueda puede ser el 3 o el 6
<francou> creo que es el 3
<francou> en firefox lo consegui!!!
<francou> esta en las opciones de configuracion
<francou> ahora en chromium como seria??
<francou> lo solucioné en ambos navegadores
<francou> por si a alguien le interesa, la forma es la siguiente
<francou> en firefox
<francou> preferencias > avanzadas > general > activar desplazamiento automatico
<francou> en chrome con esta extension https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoscroll/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<francou> gente los vemo'
<francou> adios!
<francou> 'chas gracia!
<ivedci89-deskto1> cóm instal xfce en ubuntu 12.04???
<mimecar> ivedci89, usa el centro de software
<ivedci89-deskto1> desde apt-get no se ha encontrado
<mimecar> ¿qué nombre estas poniendo?
<ivedci89-deskto1> asi de simple "aptget install xfce"
<mimecar> seguro que ese es el nombre correcto?
<ivedci89-deskto1> evidentemente no... porque no lo encontró
<mimecar> busca el nombre que tiene
<ivedci89-deskto1> igual ahora está instalando openbox gnome
<mimecar> un apt-cache search te dará la respuesta
<ivedci89-deskto1> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop no queda otra al parecer tres sitios me arrojaron eso
<mimecar> el paquete se llama xfce4
<danes> hola, alguien me puede ayudar? quiero saber que necesito para poder accesar mi servidor remotamente desde otra parte fuera de la red local. Tengo mi servidor en casa y me gustaria poder accederlo desde mi oficina
<danes> que necesito hacer, instalar o configurar para poder lograrlo?
<mimecar> tienes que configurar el router
<danes> ok, conoces algun tutorial que me ayude a entender como hacerlo?
<mimecar> no, busca en google como configurar el router
<danes> es muy vago si busco como configurar el router, lo mas seguro es que me salga como poner la red y esas tonterias... Que palabras claves necesito usar? no desconozco la terminologia apropiada para encontrar lo que necesito
<mimecar> redireccionar puertos router ordenador red
<danes> ok, y se usa la terminal para todo esto?
<mimecar> para configurar el router no
<mimecar> y para usar ubuntu tampoco
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-17
<gonzo__> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo le diga a GDM que me muestre los usuarios en 1024x768???
<gonzo__> no se si me podreis ayudar,tenia instalado el driver de ati desde configuracion de sistema y todo bien
<gonzo__> pero segui un tutorial para poner el privativo y creo que la he cagado,ahora no me aparece el panel de ati en aplicaciones y he experimentado algun fallo
<mimecar> quita el driver privativo
<gonzo__> segui un tuto dnde añadi repositorios,hay forma de desacerlo todo y comezar de cero?
<mimecar> quita el driver que has instalado
<gonzo__> como se desinstala??y el repositorio tambien quisiera quitarlo
<mimecar> si has instalado un paquete de ese repositorio, desinstala el mismo paquete
<mimecar> después reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> me canse de buscar cómo cambiar la resolucion de lightdm (lo que probé me dejo sin poder iniciar sesion) instale GDM y tampoco encuentro algo decente... Tengo un monitor de 17´ que al mostrar el GDM se ve todo muuuy pequño, o sea con una resolucion muuuy alta ...
<mimecar> ivedci89, no tienes que cambiar lightdm
<mimecar> configura el servidor gráfico
<ivedci89-desktop> cual?
<mimecar> xorg que es el que lleva ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> ok, cómo
<mimecar> el usuario y lightdm comparten la resolución
<ivedci89-desktop> eso es mentira ya que aca estoy con 1024x768 y el lightdm estaba  como a 1600x1600 al igual que GDM ahora...
<mimecar> ok, entonces nada
<ivedci89-desktop> :-/
<mimecar> no se la razón entonces de que en mi caso tengan la misma resolución
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi, en mi caso (en mi otro equipo un portatil ) tambien ocurre igual
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno en fin, normalmente cómo se configura xorg?
<mimecar> con el /etc/xorg.conf
<ivedci89-desktop> siempre he zafado de tener que hacerlo, y pues no lo se
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> lo miraré
<ivedci89-desktop> archivo vacío!
<mimecar> es lo normal
<mimecar> haz que xorgn lo genere
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D?
<mimecar> te tocará buscar el comando
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo xorgn  ?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> lo tiene que hacer xorg
<mimecar> busca el comando
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias mimecar regresare en algun minuto
<ivedci89-desktop> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> cuál me recomiendan que instale, aqui una imagen de mis opciones nvidia : http://process-641766.webuda.com/nvidia-various.png
<ivedci89-desktop> pregunto porque tengo mala experiencia con estos trastos de drivers, me ha pasado que al instalarlos se me pone una resolucion enorme y mi monitor no la soporta bien se ve mal
<ivedci89-desktop> o peor aun que no se vea nada y falle por completo el servidor de grafico
<remaster> Hola necesito ayuda, mi pc no aparece en red samba
<brujo> Hola a todos
 * xoan buenas
<ChillOut_Dreams> Hola! alguien que entienda de tarjetas gráficas me puede echar un cable?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ChillOut_Dreams> o_O ?
<mimecar> si no preguntas, no tienes respuesta
<mimecar> de forma resumida
<xunil> o sea que hay que preguntar si, pero en sintesis..?
<ChillOut_Dreams> tengo una tarjeta ATI y tengo que actualizar los gráficos pero no me deja porque dice que tengo una version del FGLRX ya instalada
<ChillOut_Dreams> me dice que lo desinstale, lo hago y me sigue diciendo que lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<ChillOut_Dreams> miro en synaptic y me aparece que no lo tengo pero el problema persiste, ¿ Como instalo los nuevos drivers si no me jea?
<ChillOut_Dreams> deja
<ChillOut_Dreams> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver privativo que permite instalar ubuntu?
<ChillOut_Dreams> tengo todo y medibuntu y todo
<ChillOut_Dreams> algunas cosas no me funcionan porque necesito actualizarlo
<xunil> en mi caso personal (no soy de ningun staff) me dio problemas la ati, desisti y cambie a la 10.04 nuevamente
<mimecar> xunil, si tienes la 10.04 te queda 1 mes de soporte
<xunil> lo se si..
<ChillOut_Dreams> la cosa es que anteriormente pude instalarlo y me funcionaba pero hice algo mal y ahora no me va
<mimecar> ChillOut_Dreams, no te sirve la versión privatica de los repositorios?
<ChillOut_Dreams> volvi a la version anterior y si me la coge pero sigo sin poder echar a funcionar algunas aplicaciones
<ChillOut_Dreams> no
<mimecar> por?
<ChillOut_Dreams> porque me pide una actualizacion de opengl para lo que necesito
<ChillOut_Dreams> por eso necesito volver a instalar esta actualizacion pero no me deja, me dice que tengo otra instalada y no tengo nada
<mimecar> no te dejará instalarlo si la versión que estas poniendo no es la más reciente o le faltan cosas
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas instalando el driver?
<ChillOut_Dreams> a ver
<ChillOut_Dreams> me descargué la ultima version del driver, archivo .run voy a propiedades y en permisos pongo ejecutar como un programa, le doy y pincho ejecutar en terminal
<ChillOut_Dreams> empieza todo bien pero cuando va a instalar pone que ya tengo una version anterior y que la elimine
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero es que ya está eliminada
<ChillOut_Dreams> y el driver funciona porque ya lo habia utilizado
<mimecar> la has desinstalado desde el centro de software?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<ChillOut_Dreams> y en synaptic
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de hacerlo?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<mimecar> pon el mensaje de error en pastebin
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero sigue diciendo que tengo una version anterior
<mimecar> si te dice eso es que no lo has quitado
<ChillOut_Dreams> pues si lo elimino tanto en controladores adicionales como en synaptyc y en todos lados y no me aparece por ninguna parte que tenga el fglrx instalado
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero al intentar actualizar me sigue saliendo eso
<mimecar> ya lo has puesto?
<ChillOut_Dreams> no se que es pastebin
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no lo sabes pregunta, no te quedes esperando
<mimecar> !paste ChillOut_Dreams
<kubot> ChillOut_Dreams: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que sale desde que ejecutas el .run
<ChillOut_Dreams> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622288/
<ChillOut_Dreams> luego me sale la ventana del instalador
<ChillOut_Dreams> le doy a instalar y me sale un recuadro que dice lo que ya te comenté
<mimecar> esa es la última versión del driver?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<ChillOut_Dreams> la nueva
<mimecar> haz una captura en la que se vea la ventana del error
<ChillOut_Dreams> ok
<ChillOut_Dreams> para poner la captura donde la subo?
<mimecar> !imagebin ChillOut_Dreams
<kubot> ChillOut_Dreams: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ChillOut_Dreams> http://imagebin.org/250588
<danes> alguien ha compilado libre office en un servidor para usar la interface en web?
<mimecar> ChillOut_Dreams, cómo has quitado fglrx de tu sistema?
<ChillOut_Dreams> pues primero en controladores adicionales lo eliminé y luego en synaptic me aseguré de que no me quedaba ningun paquete fglrx
<ChillOut_Dreams> ya lo habia hecho asi anteriormente y funcionaba
<mimecar> si no te deja fuerza la instalación del driver
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano
<ChillOut_Dreams> y como lo fuerzo? es que no se
<mimecar> lee lo que te pone en el mensaje de error
<mimecar> no lo hagas sin tener un live cd al lado
<ChillOut_Dreams> ok
<ChillOut_Dreams> joer..
<ChillOut_Dreams> pues ya lo haré mas tarde entonces
<ChillOut_Dreams> en esta versión de ubuntu me han salido muchos errores...la mayoria los he solucionado pero buuuff...
<ChillOut_Dreams> Otra pregunta...
<ChillOut_Dreams> ¿hay alguna manera de solucionar el problema del network-manager para que se conecte a redes wep sin que se esté desconectando todo el rato?
<mimecar> no debes usar nunca redes wep
<danes> hay alguien que haya instalado libreoffice con gtk3 para correrlo en una pagina web?
<ChillOut_Dreams> y por eso no para de desconectarse? en el wicd si funciona
<mimecar> ChillOut_Dreams, una red con WEP no tiene protección
<ChillOut_Dreams> si, ya se que las wep no sirven pero es un problema bastante latoso
<mimecar> danes, pregunta directamente y alguien responderá
<ChillOut_Dreams> no he probado si en una red abierta funciona, lo probaré con la de mi movil
<mimecar> ChillOut_Dreams, se tarda menos de 5 minutos en sacar la contraseña de wep
<ChillOut_Dreams> mimecar:  si ya lo se
<ChillOut_Dreams> le diré a mi sobrina que la cambie a wpa
<mimecar> WPA2, essid nuevo (y oculto) y filtrado mac
<ChillOut_Dreams> ok
<danes> segui las instrucciones de https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Using_LibreOffice_in_a_Web_Browser para correr libre office en modo servidor. Al parecer todo compilo bien y se instalo. Al ejecutar me sale "failed to display" y al intentar accesar desde el puerto 8080 no carga nada. Alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<danes> el error de failed to display supongo que no es problema ya que no tengo ningun entonrno grafico instalado en el servidor, ejecuto e instalo todo desde la linea de comandos
<mimecar> ¿cumples los requisitos en el servidor?
<danes> creo que si, tengo todo lo mas reciente. Acabo de instalar ubuntu server ayer
<danes> al compilar no tuve problema alguno
<danes> ni al instalar
<mimecar> ¿has instalado gtk3?
<danes> si, lo acabo de instalar, pero no estoy seguro si lo hice bien
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<danes> sudo apt-get install gtk+3.0
<mimecar> has instalado la versión de desarrollo también?
<danes> no, no se como hacerlo...
<mimecar> si vas a compilarlo te hará falta
<mimecar> igual que tener un entorno gráfico
<danes> debo tener el entorno grafico en el servidor?
<mimecar> cómo estas haciendo las pruebas desde el navegador?
<mimecar> gtk3 tendrá como dependencias cosas del servidor gráfico
<danes> pues simplemente abro el navegador en otra pc conectada en la misma red
<danes> ya veo...
<danes> entonces tendre que compilar de nuevo?
<danes> instale gtk3 despues de haber compilado :(
<danes> no sabia que no estaba instalado
<mimecar> te tendría que haber salido algún error en la compilación
<danes> si me salio una advertencia, pero luego instale lo que decia en el mensaje y corri de nuevo el ./autogen y ya no aparecio ningun error o advertencia
<mimecar> has instalado todo lo que dice el archivo readme?
<danes> creo que ya encontre un error cuando lo compile =(
<danes> tuve que declarar una dependencia al correr el autogen
<PakoTM> salu2..
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8>  tengo un problemita para ver las carpetas compartidas
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> rbndj8, da más detalles
<rbndj8> bueno hace unos dias podia ver las carpetas compartidas en la red de mi oficina
<rbndj8> de ubuntu a windows xp
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<rbndj8> si
<mimecar> puedes hacer ping a la otra máquina?
<rbndj8> tengo 16 maquinas con windows y todas pueden ver las carpetas
<rbndj8> menos yo
<rbndj8> a hora mismo tengo otra laptop y puedo entrar sin ningun problema
<mimecar> has cambiardo el antivirus / cortafuegos?
<rbndj8> no e movido nada solo actualizo cuando me salen actualizaciones
<monster> en ubuntu es solo configurar las carpetas compartidas...
<monster> o lo que no puedes es ver un servidor x
<monster> que me estoy enterando...
<mimecar> rbndj8, ¿te da algún mensaje de error?
<rbndj8> mira http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1038/capturadepantallade2013v.png
<mimecar> smb://ip
<mimecar> te funciona?
<rbndj8> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9571/capturadepantallade2013j.png
<debsan> smbtree también puede ser util
<mimecar> rbndj8, desactiva en windows temporalmente el cotafuegos y prueba
<rbndj8> en el sever
<monster> rbndj8 antes ya estaba funcionando esa maquina con archivos compartidos
<rbndj8> si
<debsan> rbndj8, pega en un pastebin la salida de testparm
<monster> el samba se actualizo recientemente???
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623304/
<debsan> rbndj8, falta el campo worgroup, como se llama la red ? JYSPC ?
<debsan> rbndj8, y no estás compartiendo ninguna carpeta, verdad ?
<rbndj8> yo no
<debsan> en el archivo de configuración de samba pon workgroup = JYSPC
<rbndj8> como lo pongo
<monster> editar el archivo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rbndj8> hay varias maquinas aqui en la ofis y todas se conectan
<monster> seria lo mas lógico...
<debsan> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<debsan> edita guarda cerra
<rbndj8> donde dice workgroup = WORKGROUP pongo workgroup = jyspc
<rbndj8> luego tengo k reiniciar o no
<rbndj8> ya lo hice pero sigue igual
<debsan> sudo service samba restart
<debsan> y luego smbtree
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623345/
<rbndj8> sigue igual
<enrique> buenos dias
<enrique> no puedo actualizar ni instalar programas ... en Kubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> !detalles enrique
<kubot> enrique: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<monster> enrique, eso me paso a mi, y era por que el servidor primario de actualizaciones estaba caído... lo cambie por otro y se arreglo el problema...
<rbndj8> dedsan que ago a hora
<enrique> como lo hago ???
<mimecar> enrique, ayuda que digas el error que te da
<mimecar> "no funciona" no dice nada
<enrique> estoy reproduciendo el error para pasarlo
<mimecar> pega el texto del error en pastebin
<enrique> en las actualizaciones simplemete no lo hace... lo descarga y no hace nada ni lanza ningun error... en el muon tampoco y en el synaptic y aparece
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monster> centro de software de muon ---> preferencias ----> orígenes de software.... pero como como dice mimecar .... un apt-get update > error.txt no aayudaria...
<enrique> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<enrique>  error sintáctico: grupo desconocido `root' en el fichero statoverride
<enrique> W: Esperaba dpkg --assert-multi-arch pero no estaba allí - dpkgGo (10: No hay ningún proceso hijo)
<enrique> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<enrique> Un paquete no se pudo instalar. Tratando de recuperarlo:
<mimecar> enrique, dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> la próxima vez, haz caso y usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste enrique
<kubot> enrique: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rbndj8> minecar aun sigo con el mismo problema
<mimecar> pega el texto en esa página y dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> rbndj8, no he seguido todas las pruebas que habéis hecho
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623345/
<enrique> perdon
<mimecar> rbndj8, el otro equipo que funciona, ¿qué tiene?
<rbndj8> todos windows
<monster> enrique, no hubo una actualización antes de que te diera ese error ..
<enrique> de hecho nisiquiera se instalan los complementos ... ejemplo: reproductor de musica me pide el completemto del MP3 me dice que lo instala cierro el dialogo y aun lo sigue pidiendo ... ya cree otro usuario con la esperanza de que fueran los permisos pero aun no ...
<monster> ?
<rbndj8> solo esta tiene ubuntu
<enrique> si ... de echo
<mimecar> enrique, por favor, haz lo que te he dicho
<enrique> ok lo hare ...
<mimecar> rbndj8, lo único es que pruebes a montar desde consola la carpeta de samba
<monster> enrique en consola pon lo que dijo mimecar, y ponlo en pastebin...
<rbndj8> osea no puedo tener acceso como antes
<mimecar> rbndj8, si no ha cambiado nada ,primero tendrás que conectar de alguna forma
<enrique> http://pastebin.com/qUTNXH0C
<mimecar> lo más seguro es que algo de windows haya cambiado
<mimecar> enrique, ¿qué has hecho antes de ese error?
<rbndj8> yo soy el unico k puede mover cosas aqui y no e hecho ningun cambio
<mimecar> rbndj8, puedes asegurar que windows no ha activado nada ni el antivirus tampoco?
<enrique> actualize el kubuntu pero con sus actualizaciones automaticas
<mimecar> enrique, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<enrique> ok
<mimecar> el error dice que has tocado algo más
<rbndj8> del server solo actualizo el antivirus
<monster> mimecar esto --> sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade -f      sudo reboot
<mimecar> monster, no
<mimecar> y un -f suele ser mala idea
<monster> se corrompio en una actualización...
<monster> y según dijo enrique, esto fue despues de una actualización....
<mimecar> si usas sólo actualizaciones oficiales no es normal
<rbndj8> voy a reiniciar
<rbndj8> y me conectare con el cable aver
<monster> yo digo, que borre los origenes de software de muon, y meta nuevos...
<enrique> http://pastebin.com/nJedvCSg
<mimecar> el error no es de repositorios caídos
<mimecar> enrique, ya lo tienes
<enrique> es de que no puedo instalarlos ... si me los baja pero no me los instala ....
<mimecar> cierrra todos los gestores de paquetes
<mimecar> y haz el upgrade
<enrique> ok
<enrique> http://pastebin.com/ejJrSara
<enrique> implica -f ??
<rbndj8> minecar
<mimecar> -f se usa para forzar cosas
<enrique> ni asi ... me sale el mismo error
<rbndj8> me conecte un cable pero tampoco hace nada
<mimecar> enrique, ¿estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<enrique> que es PPA ¡
<enrique> ??
<mimecar> repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<rbndj8> veo todas las maquinas pero no puedo entrar
<enrique> mmm no solo uso el Muon que lo incluye el Kubuntu
<monster> osea al preguntar que es ppa, da por descontado que use ppa...
<mimecar> enrique, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150110
<mimecar> prueba eso
<mimecar> ten un live cd cerca por si acaso
<rbndj8> minecar si desinstalo todo lo de samba y luego configuaralo de nuevo
<mimecar> debería seguir el problema
<mimecar> ya has montado la ruta desde consola?
<rbndj8> joder
<rbndj8> y que ago
<mimecar> montalo desde la consola
<rbndj8> dime como lo ago
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ejemplo+smbmount
<enrique> no funciono ...
<enrique> tendre que reinstalar de nuevo :(
<mimecar> ¿has añadido el usuario de la forma que dice?
<enrique> si ...
<mimecar> ¿qué pasará si te pasa lo mismo al reinstalar?
<enrique> le prendere fuego a la lap
<mimecar> ...
<enrique> comprare otra y le instalo de nuevo el kubuntu por que me gusta mucho
<enrique> jajajaj
<rbndj8> minecar una cosa por ese problema no me dja entrar a ninguna de las carpetas
<rbndj8> hay maquinas que tienen carpetas comprtidas
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da smbmount?
<enrique> sabes, intente reparar paquetes rotos con el grub y aun asi no arreglo nada ... marca el mismo error .:S
<mimecar> enrique, si el gestor de paquetes está roto, da igual que instales
<enrique> definitivamente dañe mi sistema :(
<enrique> y ni supe como
<mimecar> usar repositorios externos a ubuntu puede ser una razón
<mimecar> o cortar una actualización a lo bestia
<enrique> cortar actualizacion ... sabes creo que eso fue  ahora que lo dices ...
<enrique> o mira he usado mucho la deepweb con tor ... no tiene nada que ver '???
<enrique> pero no creo ya que antes de eso ya me estaba fallando
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios que no son de ubuntu? (sí / no)
<mimecar> para tor u otros programas?
<enrique> no ... solo utilizo el Muon que viene con kubuntu
<enrique> tor tambien viene en la lista de Muon
<mimecar> muon es un gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> no un repositorio
<enrique> ah entonces no
<mimecar> si añades repositorios externos te aparecerán igual
<enrique> no entonces no
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get updat
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> en pastebin
<mimecar> enrique, en 5 minutos desconecto
<enrique> si esta trabajando
<mimecar> 2 minutos te quedan
<enrique> pastebin.com/MuYyKiMM
<rosa> hola
<MrTulias> hola
<config-si> hola
<config-si> como añadir varias versones en wine?
<mimecar> config-si, ¿qué entiendes por añadir varias personas?
<config-si> varias versiones de wine porque algunos programas solo funcionan con versiones de wine anteriores
<enrique> mimecar
<enrique> pastebin.com/MuYyKiMM
<mimecar> enrique, ese enlace no funciona
<enrique> caracoles
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,mi ubuntu no va bien,intento abrir en configuracion del sistema brillo y bloqueo y se cierra todo cuando doy a esa opcion
<ReinadeCorazones> y el centro de software m falla mucho
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ReinadeCorazones> 12.10 pero he visto q pone 13.04.es algo q no entiendo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ReinadeCorazones> pastebin es la terminal?
<mimecar> pastebin es una web para pegar texto
<mimecar> copia todo el texto que te salga en pastebin
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> perdona mimecar pero no encuentro la pagina
<mimecar> !paste ReinadeCorazones
<kubot> ReinadeCorazones: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar m redirige a otro lado para registrarme
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que poner un nick y el texto
<mimecar> y pulsar el botón paste
<ReinadeCorazones> pero m pide un monton de opciones
<mimecar> seguro que has entrado en http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<duubi> o,o
<mimecar> sólo hay 3 listas y un botón
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pinche en ese enlace
<ReinadeCorazones> espera t explico
<ReinadeCorazones> en poster puse jess
<ReinadeCorazones> y aqui m pide un monton de opciones en Syntax:
<mimecar> dejalo como está
<ReinadeCorazones> plain tex pone
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora meto el sudo en contex?
<mimecar> pones todo lo que te haya devuelto el comando
<ReinadeCorazones>  sudo apt-get update esto lo puse en contex
<mimecar> pon lo que te devuelva el comando cuando lo escribas en la consola
<ReinadeCorazones> ah el comando lo pongo en la consola
<ReinadeCorazones> y copio todo lo q m da la terminal alli en el paste verdad?
<mimecar> sí
<ReinadeCorazones> ya esta
<mimecar> pon el enlace que te da pastebin
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624004/
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> con unos cuantos repositorios externos
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso es malo?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 64 bits?
<ReinadeCorazones> sip
<mimecar> para que tienes repositorios de 32?
<ReinadeCorazones> ah pues ni idea
<ReinadeCorazones> no se como se metieron
<mimecar> solos no, eso seguro
<ReinadeCorazones> lo de los repositorios no tengo mucho idea
<mimecar> estas usando unity o mate?
<ReinadeCorazones> y yo m busco la vida en google pa configurar... asi q es normal q tenga cosas asi yo creo xD
<ReinadeCorazones> meti el mate,el gnome el unity creo q se quedo
<ReinadeCorazones> puedo repararlo de alguna manera?
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<ReinadeCorazones> si
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ReinadeCorazones> lo instale ayer el ubuntu
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que esté actualizado
<ReinadeCorazones> dice q no hay nada para instalar
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da cuando usas el centro de software?
<ReinadeCorazones> lo actualice antes con lo de actualizacion d software
<ReinadeCorazones> es q no m dice q error
<mimecar> entonces?
<ReinadeCorazones> se cierra directamente
<mimecar> ¿cuantos repositorios de ppa tienes?
<ReinadeCorazones> pufff no se
<ReinadeCorazones> lo puedo averiguar?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ReinadeCorazones> hago lo mismo q antes verdad?
<mimecar> sí
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-10
<ivedci89-desktop> Alguien?
 * x-mint  saluda
<ivedci89-desktop> !mierda
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mierda'.
<ivedci89-desktop> !mierda:Mierda (del latín merda)1 es una expresión generalmente malsonante y polisémica, y usada principalmente en el lenguaje coloquial. En sentido estricto es el resultado del proceso digestivo, y se refiere a los deshechos fecales de un organismo vivo, normalmente expulsados del cuerpo por el ano.
 * x-mint  t luego
 * x-mint  nas 
<jesususeche> Hola alguien por acá???
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> lol se fue
<debsan> !mierda m4v
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mierda'.
<GridCube> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<b-real> hola... alguien podria pasarme una guia para actualizar desde 13.10 a 14.04? gracias
<mimecar> la versión 14.04 no ha salido, tendrás que esperar a finales de Abril
<b-real> y no se puede actualizar a la beta desde 13.10?
<mimecar> se puede pero no te lo aconsejo
<mimecar> la beta puede tener errores en software / hardware
<mimecar> si actualizas no podrás volver a la 13.10
<b-real> logico beta es
<b-real> claro
<b-real> bueno seguire buscando ... un saludo
<b-real> thanxs
<mimecar> haz las pruebas en una máquina virtual
<ivedci89-desktop> hola... firefox hace unos días estuvo en error y me apareció una carpeta en el escritorio llamada "Old Firefox Data"
<ivedci89-desktop> y ya no sincroniza
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-11
<Guest96965>  
<Guest96965> {blow} 42306f6538453862326d716b34314a6d6f5772612f486a67772b3878754f766c5475363245434865507868755a45524c0a
<Guest96965> "Cipher does not being with a valid header for `salt`
<Guest96965>   /part
 * xoan buenas
 * x-mint  t luego !
<lana> alguien sabe como crear un usuario pero sin derecho a iniciar sesion
<lana> alguien sabe como copartir carpetas
<frank92> hola a todos
<frank92> alguien sabe como integrar kopete con las notificaciones de unity?
<Lopulus> Hola! como hago para que se conecte a internet mientras esta iniciando ubuntu?
<elvis_> holas
<frank92> Lopulus,  se supone que eso es automatico
<elvis_> frank92: hola
<elvis_> uBOTu-fr hola como para descargar backtrack 5 ... creo que en la pagina oficial ya no permiten descargar
<elvis_> de 32 bits
<Lopulus> Hola! como hago para que se conecte a internet mientras esta iniciando ubuntu?
<GridCube> Lopulus, deberia hacerlo solo
<Lopulus> pues no...
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> Lopulus, se conecta a la internet una ves iniciado el escritorio?
<Lopulus> no...
<Lopulus> tengo que darle la orden yo
<GridCube> mmm que raro
<GridCube> que modelo tenes de wifi?
<Lopulus> no es wifi es modem 3g
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> ah, bueno, entonces es por eso
<GridCube> no creo que haya forma de hacer que un modem 3g funcione de base
<n-iCe> hola! cómo enlisto mis discos duros y particiones?
<GridCube> df
<Lopulus> no quiero que funcione de base, El tema es que en algun momento lo hacia y despues no.... En el manager el casillero de conectar automaticamente esta tildado...
<GridCube> Lopulus, ah, ya, osea queres que se autoconecte cuando empesas una sesion?
<GridCube> probaste borrando la conección de nm-connection-editor y poniendola de nuevo?
<Lopulus> tomo posesion de la pc mi hija... game over
<Lopulus> 00000000000000000000000
<Lopulus> 000012454
<Lopulus> 02.
<Lopulus> 2.............................1ñ´´´´´´´´´´´´ 1
<Lopulus> 01ñl.jllkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Lopulus> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Lopulus> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Lopulus> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Lopulus> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000002222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<nature38> hi everyone
<nature38> hola a todos
<GridCube> !hola | nature38
<kubot> nature38: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<nature38> hola a todos
<nature38> no estoy enganchado a irc hispano verdad?
<GridCube> nature38, ? no entiendo
<GridCube> este es un canal de soporte de ubuntu es español
<nature38> hola GridCube
<nature38> si eso lo veo
<nature38> y muchas dudas al respecto
<nature38> pero no está dentro de comunidad hispano no puedo hablar en programas de españa?
<nature38> tipo irc.hispano.org
<mimecar> no estas en el irc hispano
<nature38> y como puedo estarlo mimecar?
<mimecar> entrando en un servidor del hispano
<mimecar> irc.irc-hispano.org por ejemplo
<GridCube> nature38, en tu programa abri una ventana a un nuevo servidor y entrá a el servidor que queres estar
<nature38> ah genial
<nature38> buscaré a ver si h ay alguna
<talo> hola
<GridCube> !hola | talo
<kubot> talo: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-12
 * xoan buenas
 * x-mint  buenas
 * x-mint  nass
<frank92> porfavor, xorg, muerete ya
<CNP> hola a todos
<CNP> una consulta rapida quizas me puedan dar una manito
<CNP> estoy tratando de bajar archivos con transsmision-gtk
<CNP> y me da error: no se encontraron datos. asegurese de que sus discos locales esten coneetcado s
<CNP> pero si ejecuto sudo transmmission-gtk descarga
<CNP> calculo yo que sera por no estar en el grupo de admin de transmission
<CNP> tengo ubuntu 13.10
<CNP> 64 bits
<mimecar> transmision no tiene que estar en ningún grupo
<CNP> instale gnome system tools y para administrar los grupos
<mimecar> si usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica puedes bloquear el acceso a tu usuario
<CNP> ahora el problema que tengo es que no encuentro el grupo  que incluye a transmission
<CNP> hola mimecar
<CNP> pero nunca lo use con sudo y lo tengo bloqueado con mi usuairo
<CNP> no puedo ejecutarlo normalemne
<CNP> me da el error mensionado
<mimecar> si lo has lanzado con sudo tendrás archivos con root como dueño
<CNP> antes de probarlo con sudo trate reinstalandolo, desinstalandolo e instlandolo nuevamente y al ejecutarlo sin sudo me da el error
<CNP> y como lo regreso atras?
<mimecar> tendrás que cambiar los permisos de los archivos desde la consola
<CNP> como cambiar los permisos de archivo?
<CNP> chmod?
<mimecar> desde tu home
<mimecar> chown -R usuario:grupo_usuario *
<mimecar> con sudo delante
<CNP> por ejemplo
<mimecar> grupo_usuario es el mismo nombre de tu usuario
<CNP> sudo chmod -R cnp:cnp
<CNP> ?
<mimecar> te he puesto chmod?
<CNP> je
<CNP> justo estaba escribiendo que me equivoque al tipear
<CNP> esto me reiniciaria los permisos?
<CNP> no conozco el comandop
<mimecar> te lo acabo de poner
<mimecar> sudo chown -R usuario:grupo_usuario *
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario, si lo haces en una carpeta diferente te quedas sin sistema
<CNP> si, pero ese comando que haria en mi sistema?
<CNP> me reiniciaria los permisos?
<mimecar> cambiar los archivos que tienes como root en tu carpeta de usuario
<CNP> me dice que falta operando
<mimecar> sudo chown -R * usuario:grupo_usuario
<CNP> me dice que no puedo ejecutarlo para la carpeta acá que tengo en home
<CNP> :S
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todo el texto que sale
<CNP> quedo
<CNP> volio a funcionar correctamente
<CNP> muchas gracias mimecar
<CNP> disculpa las molestias
<mimecar> no uses sudo con aplicaciones gráficas
<CNP> ok, no sabia eso
<CNP> muchas gracias nuevamente
 * x-mint  nass
<carlos_> Perdón, sabe alguien como quitar la solicitud de "deposito de claves" al iniciar??
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<ivedci89-desktop> contraseñas y claves .. es un icono tipo llaves
<ivedci89-desktop> debes quitar la contraseña de todo para que no te lo pida
<carlos_> gracias, voy a probarlo ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> esperaz
<ivedci89-desktop> en ubuntu 13.10 no me ha funcionado como antes...
<carlos_> a mi antes no me lo pedía, me lo ha empezado a pedir al instalar google chrome
<carlos_> cada vez que lo abro por primera vez, me lo pide
<mimecar> revisa si tienes alguna extensión de Chrome que se comunique con ubuntu
<carlos_> si, pastebin podría ser
<carlos_> voy a cerrar sesión a ver si me lo pide otra vez
<carlos_> hola de nuevas, parece que no se soluciona, ni quitando la extensión pastebin, ni quitando todas las entradas en "claves y contraseñas"
<carlos_> alguna otra idea amigos?
<m4v> carlos_: google chrome usa el deposito de claves para guardar las contraseñas, la única forma de que no te pida la contraseña sería sacando la clave del depósito. Pero no se como se hace porque no uso Gnome
<carlos_> m4v, te agradezco la información
<carlos_> en internet no di con la solución tampoco aún
<m4v> carlos_: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-get-rid-of-the-keyring-password-prompt/
<m4v> carlos_: http://www.fandigital.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-unlock-keyring-in-ubuntu.html (para ubuntu 12.10, pero capaz que igual anda)
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> amigos, cómo puedo crear un zip or extraer un zip, sin cambiar el ownership y los permisos?
<mimecar> botón derecho, elige una opción
<n-iCe> cómo?
<n-iCe> si le doy zip, cambia el ownsership
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el zip, descomprimir o similar
<n-iCe> original, porque se pone el de mi usuario
<mimecar> se tiene que poner el del usuario
<n-iCe> y no hay forma de que no se cambie
<n-iCe> si no se quede el del original? el del que lo puso en el zip por primera vez?
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos tenía el zip original?
<mimecar> aparte, ¿seguro que .zip guarda los permisos?
<n-iCe> deja los permisos, el ownership
<mimecar> el dueño es el que lo descomprime
<carlos_> gracias m4v lo probaré
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-13
 * x-mint  buenas
<BoF> buenas
<omnicop> buenos días
<GridCube> :) hola buena gente, si quieren ayudar a Xubuntu les pido que se den una vuelta por https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/trusty y ayuden a traducir la documentación para Trusty :D
<bemato> hola porque puede ser libreoffice se cierre inesperadamente?
<GridCube> bemato, no sabemos, cual es tu opinion?
<bemato> quise decir: hola, porque puede ser que libreoffice writer se cierre inesperadamente? habian varios documentos abiertos. de formato .doc
<GridCube> bemato, es posible que en algun documento hubiera un macro que causara el problema?
<GridCube> bemato, yo volveria a abrir LO desde una terminal y abriria los archivos otra ves
<GridCube> si falla lo mas probable es que tire algunosmensajes de error en la pantalla
<bemato> es lo que hice hace un rato, pero como justo no hubo error no puso nada en la salida de errores.
<bemato> volvere a intentarlo
<lancro> buenas gente
<lancro> a ver si alguno me podeis echar una mano con este error de arranque que me relentiza el arranque una barbaridad y se carga la splash screen de ubuntu
<lancro> EDAC sbridge: ECC is disabled. Aborting.
<lancro> EDAC sbridge: Couldn't find mci handler.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<lancro> 13.10, la instale hace 2 dias
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<lancro> si
<mimecar> te pasaba lo mismo al probar el live cd?
<lancro> he buscado en google hasta quedarme tonto
<lancro> no, en el live usb arrancaba bien
<mimecar> parece un problema de las tarjetas Nvidia y Cuda
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers estas usando (libres / privativos)?
<lancro> tengo los drivers privativos de nvidia, ultima version
<lancro> la 316 si mal no recuerdo
<mimecar> después de instalar Ubuntu funcionaba bien?
<lancro> si, es posible que haya sido al ponerlos ahora que lo dices
<lancro> como pongo otra vez los noveau para probar?
<mimecar> ¿has puesto los drivers privativos por alguna razón?
<mimecar> ¿cómo los has instalado?
<lancro> costumbre, siempre los ponia antiguamente
<lancro> en ajustes, software y actualizaciones
<mimecar> no se si te dejará quitarlos con facilidad
<mimecar> ten un live cd por si el sistema no arranca
<lancro> lo acabo de ver, esta metiendolos
<lancro> a ver si asi me arranca bien
<lancro> son mas de 30 segundos el error
<lancro> voy a reiniciar, ahora entro y te digo si se soluciono
<carlos_> m4v, agradecerte la ayuda, me funcionó el segundo enlace
<lancro> dios
<lancro> se me ha ido todo el sistema a la mierda
<lancro> estoy desde el live usb
<mimecar> tenías el live cd cerca?
<lancro> he entrado por el firefox desde el live
<lancro> los errores salen, pero solo 1 segundo
<mimecar> tiene relación con el driver de Nvidia
<lancro> despues me sale que no puede montar las unidades ntfs, lo cual me la pela
<lancro> y ya sale todo en 640x480 y se bloquea
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<lancro> como lo hago desde el pen drive_
<mimecar> ¿no puedes lanzar el sistema instalado?
<lancro> no se como podria hacerlo
<mimecar> ... al reiniciar no dices que se te pone en baja resolución?
<lancro> si, pero se bloquea
<lancro> no puedo acceder al terminal ni nada
<mimecar> ¿en que paso se bloquea?
<lancro> carga todo, hasta el controlador del G19
<lancro> y cuando deberia poder usarlo, no funciona nada, haces click y se la pela
<mimecar> ¿qué es el controlador del G19?
<lancro> el gnome15 tengo un teclado G19 de logitech con patalla led
<lancro> pantalla
<lancro> y ese programa te lo configura
<lancro> color del teclado, lo que sale en la pantalla, etc...
<mimecar> pon un teclado normal
<lancro> no tengo otro
<mimecar> pues lo tienes complicado si no tienes otro
<lancro> no puedo hacer nada desde el usb para los controladores graficos_
<mimecar> puedes como mucho quitar la configuración del xorg pero poco más
<mimecar> por lo menos de forma sencilla
<mimecar> renombra el archivo xorg.conf de la carpeta /etc/X11
<mimecar> tendrás que montar antes la partición del disco duro
<Xago> cómo era con grep para obtener un dato dentro de un archivo .gz?
<Xago> grep cadena archivo?
<krytarik> Xago: "zgrep"
<Xago> krytarik, eso era, MUCHAS GRACIAS
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-14
<rodicio> Holas, ¿Alguien sabe algo a cerca de la actualización: "provide super user privileges to specific users".
 * x-mint  saluda 
<rodicio> A mi me parece más peligroso que beneficioso lo que dice esa actualización.
 * x-mint  nass
<pintaBits> buenos dias
<pintaBits> soy usuario de Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits, y me estoy volviendo loco con las actualizaciones. Tengo una Nvidia 9600GT y cada vez que actualiza el kernel, dejo de poder entrar al escritorio
<pintaBits> es como si se perdiera la configuracion de la grafica o el driver .. o sabe dios que
<pintaBits> alguien tiene idea de que puedo hacer?
<Lopulus> hola... se puede configurar empathy para chatear con gente que tiene Lync... de MS?
<lancro> estais alguno vivo?, tengo problemas con el arranque del sistema y el driver grafico
<lancro> el tema es que me sale una terminal, y al rato entra al modo grafico
<lancro> tarda un huevo
<lancro> todo desde que meti el driver privativo
<lancro> pero con el nouveau no me van los juegos
<lancro> es el pez que me muerde la cola
<lancro> alguna idea?
<GridCube> elimina los privativos
<lancro> pero es que sin ellos no puedo jugar...
<frank92> alguien ha tenido raros glitch con pulseaudio y el kernel 3.13?
<stick__> hola
<DELLtra> o/
<manuwar> buenas tardes
<manuwar> una pregunta
<manuwar> en la terminal como puedo listar todos los ficheros que contengan una "a"
<mimecar> ls *a*
<manuwar> no funciona, me lista ficheros que no tienen "a"
<mimecar> con ese comando se muestra cualquier archivo que tenga la a, incluida la extensión
<buenaventura> manuwar: no te creo
<buenaventura> debería funcionar, usas bash?
<manuwar> vereis teneis razon y no la teneis
<buenaventura> prueba
<buenaventura> ls -- *a*
<buenaventura> para que deje de parsear comandos
<buenaventura> porque puede que tengas un fichero de nombre '-'
<buenaventura> s/comandos/parámetros/g
<manuwar> cuando escribo 'ls *a*' en mi directorio ~ me lista los ficheros que contienen una "a", tambien los directorios que contienen una "a" y tambien los ficheros contenidos en esos directorios que no contienen "a"
<mimecar> no lo estas ejecutando de forma recursiva, directorios y archivos sí
<mimecar> pero archivos dentro de directorios no
<buenaventura> manuwar: find -name "*a*" -depth 1
<buenaventura> y si quieres sólo directorios, agregas -type d
<buenaventura> ó -type f para listar sólo ficheros regulares
<manuwar> http://pastebin.com/DhvwscVz
<manuwar> ahi he puesto el resultado de ls *a*
<buenaventura> manuwar: prueba "echo *a*"
<manuwar> el comando find -name "*a*" -depth 1 me da error
<buenaventura> echo *a* debería funcionar
<manuwar> eso era buenaventura
<buenaventura> para mostrar los del directorio actual
<manuwar> echo *a* si funciona, gracias
<buenaventura> de nada
<buenaventura> qué necesitas hacer?
<manuwar> es que estoy haciendo un curso de programacion en bash y uno de los ejercicios era listar los ficheros que contienen "a"
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 1310 firefox y chrome reproducen videos youtube a 3 o 4 x más o menos
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo puedo solucionar eso?
<ivedci89-desktop> comenzo a ocurir ayer al medio dia
<ivedci89-desktop> desactivar el spdif...poner el normal
<Belial> hola  buenas noches
<Belial> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor ?
<Belial> actualice a ubuntu 13.10 desde la 13.04 y como no me terminaba de ir bien el tema grafico trate de actualizar a los ultimos drivers de nvidia pero ahora la pantalla se me queda en negro. como hago para restaurar =¡?
<Belial> hola ??
<NePtUnO> prueba a poner esto: sudo su
<NePtUnO> apt-get update
<NePtUnO> apt-get install  --reinstall ubuntu desktop
<NePtUnO> apt-get clean
<NePtUnO> apt-get autoremove
<frank92> lo ideal seria borrar los drivers privativos de nvidia
<NePtUnO> reboot
<frank92> y luego reinstalar uno mas actualizados, desde una ppa como xorg edgers, por ejemplo
<frank92> claro, siempre que tengas una nvidia que esté soportada.
<Belial> ok voy
<Belial> mmmm  me pone cuando le doi a reinstall ubuntu desktop que no se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntu ni el paquete destopk
<Belial> como borro los drivers privativos desde la terminal ?
<mimecar> drivers privativos de...?
<Belial> pues veras
<Belial> actualice a ubuntu 13.10 desde la 13.04 y como no me terminaba de ir bien el tema grafico trate de actualizar a los ultimos drivers de nvidia pero ahora la pantalla se me queda en negro. como hago para restaurar =¡?
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Belial> me han dicho de quitar los drivers privativos de la grafica pero no se hacerlo
<mimecar> elimina los drivers de nvidia y ANTES de reiniciar reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> ten un live USB cerca
<Belial> el paquete ubuntu destokp como lo instalo ?
<mimecar> en la misma página de lo dice
<mimecar> primero quitas el driver de nvidia y después instalas el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Belial> he puesto sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop pero me dice quw no se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntu ni el desktop
<mimecar> has leído el enlace que te he puesto?
<Belial> si
<Belial> he seguido las instrucciones
<mimecar> en el enlace tienes de forma resumira todos los comandos juntos
<mimecar> debajo de "In summary"
<Belial> si lo he visto pero cuando ejecuto el comando de instalar el desktop me dice que no ha podido localizar el paquete
<Belial> hasta ahi he podido llegar
<mimecar> escribe el comando que estas poniendo
<Belial> sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<mimecar> vuelve a mirar lo que hay entre "ubuntu" y "desktop"
<mimecar> no tienes un espacio en el documento
<Belial> falta un guion lo pongo
<mimecar> sí
<Belial> a ver si va ahora .... rezando ....
<Belial> uffffffff aleluya
<Belial> funciona
<Belial> que agobio
<Belial> hehehehe muchisimas gracias
<mimecar> ya has hecho todo lo que pone?
<Belial> lo unico que me queda es actualizar a los drivers mas actuales
<Belial> como lo hago ?
<mimecar> quédate con el driver libre
<Belial> çomo se cual es el que tengo puesto ?
<mimecar> ahora has quitado el privativo y tendrás el libre
<Belial> bueno voy a probar con un juego a ver que tal va
<mimecar> tendrás menos rendimiento seguramente
<Belial> muchas gracias mimecar me has salvado hehe
<mimecar> si instalas de nuevo el privativo te pasará lo mismo
<Belial> con lo bien que yo estaba en la 13.04 hehehehe
<ivedci89-desktop> Belial:  en menos de dos meses tienes 14.04  LTS
<ivedci89-desktop> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ivedci89-desktop> !LTS
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Belial> tenia una lts pero me pase a la 13.04
<Belial> no se si quedarme en esta o pasarme a la 14.04
<usu-ubun> saludos,no se si es el sitio correcto,pero preguntare,no se como resolver este problema,cuando ejecuto format factori con wine,da este error:fail to code,gracias
<usu-ubun> no puedo convertir ningun video,existe algun programa como este,en el que puedes convertir secuencialmente varios videos,gracias
<usu-ubun> alguien puede ayudar
<frank92> pues está
<frank92> muchos programas en el centro de software en el aparatado videos, escoge el que quieras
<frank92> prueba winff
<usu-ubun> necesito un programa como format factory que convierta varios archivos uno detras de otro y no lo encuentro,e probado winff y arista y no es lo que busco y format factory no me funciona con wine ,error:fail to codec,solicito ayuda
 * x-mint  t luego
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-15
<CdK1> ji *
<CdK1> any?
<ivedci891> !español
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'español'.
<CdK1> alguien? jejeje
<ivedci891> si
<CdK1> consulta
<CdK1> toy tratando de instalar ubuntu en un pc con windows 8
<CdK1> y no me bootea el usb
<ivedci891> presiona f2 o supr mientras inicia y rastrea las opciones de booteo
<ivedci891> en la bios
<CdK1> lo he hecho
<CdK1> tb cambie la secuencia del boot
<ivedci891> busca en otras partes..
<CdK1> elegi un boot
<CdK1> pero nada
<CdK1> eso del efi no da dramas?
<CdK1> uefi*
<ivedci891> ¿? uefi
<ivedci891> no se que ses
<ivedci891> ES*
<CdK1> dale
<ivedci891> exit
<ivedci89-deskto1> cómo saber  cuándo fue instalado un sistema?
 * x-mint  saluda!
 * x-mint  t luego!!
<CdK1> Ji * alguien ha instalado ubuntu en un hp envy 15?
<Guye_Alvarez> hey, chicos, una pregunta,
<Guye_Alvarez> como puedo instalar Jdownloader en ubuntu 14.04???
<mimecar> estas usando Ubuntu 14.04?
<Guye_Alvarez> si
<mimecar> es una versión en desarrollo, ¿lo sabes?
<Guye_Alvarez> entonces no puedo hacer nada?
<mimecar> se puede pero tendrás fallos
<mimecar> descarga JDownloader de la Web del programa o busca algún PPA que lo incluya
<Guye_Alvarez> gracias por la ayuda. :S
<mimecar> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=JDownloader+PPA
<mimecar> si buscas un poco salen resultados
<Guye_Alvarez> esos resultados ya los había encontrado y añadido los repositorios que indican, pero al actualizar, ese repositorio en concreto falla y no instala nada
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que al usar una versión que no ha salido te faltarán repositorios
<Guye_Alvarez> http://pastebin.com/ZytXUw0K
<mimecar> http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu/dists/
<mimecar> te pasa por usar la 14.04
<mimecar> tendrás que descargar el instalador genérico de la Web del programa
<Lopulus> hola.... Hay alguna manera de ver si hay paquetes rotos o lgo por el estilo?
<Guye_Alvarez> valla animo que das, jajajaj
<mimecar> Lopulus, ¿has instalado aplicaciones forzando la instalación?
<Lopulus> no creo... no se como se fuerzan las aplicaciones
<mimecar> apt-get ... -f
<mimecar> si no te suena , no tienes paquetes rotos
<Lopulus> ok... no me suena
<Lopulus> ja
<Xiguanda> hola, sabeis que tengo que hacer para que el visor de documentos instalado por defecto me abra archivos .ps?? es q se abre una hoja vacia y no da error ni nada
<Lopulus> ahora tengo un problema.... quiero ejecutar Arduino IDE
<Lopulus> y no lo abre
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado el IDE?
<Lopulus> a traves de el centro de soft
<mimecar> tendría que funcionar directamente si no has usado un ppa
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola
<Lopulus> me dio un error, ahora te lo paso
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097191/
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<Lopulus> 12.04
<mimecar> 32 / 64 bits?
<Lopulus> 32... supongo
<mimecar> ¿estas usando algún PPA?
<Lopulus> 32....
<Lopulus> no sabria decirte
<Lopulus> acerca de los bit 32
<Lopulus> ppa no se
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido ese error con un paquete de los repositorios
<mimecar> no lo has lanzado con sudo verdad?
<Lopulus> para qu me de ese error, no
<Lopulus> desde synaptic desinstale openjdk-6-headless y lo volvi a instalar desde un terminal, eso es lo que hice... mimecar
<mimecar> has quitado ese paquete por alguna razón?
<Lopulus> porque ne tiraba errores cuando iniciaba arduino
<Lopulus> es decirn nunca anduvo y queria solucionarlo por mi cuenta
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> un paquete de los repositorios tiene que funcionar, dependencias incluidas
<mimecar> por eso te preguntaba si estabas usando un PPA relacionado con Arduino
<Lopulus> ok, tendra alguna solucion esto?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de 'sudo apt-get update'
<Lopulus> ok...
<Lopulus> esta medio tildado en http://packages.medibuntu.org precise/non-free TranslationIndex
<ivedci89> estoy intentando usar xchat irc
<ivedci89> es muy diferente a pidgin
<ivedci89> he escuchado y leido de que es mejor (aunque no lo noto todavía)
<ivedci89> http://www.oftc.net/
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097510/ mimecar
<Guye_Alvarez> he visto esta página, que os parece? http://descubreubuntu.blogspot.com.es/
<jorgem> holaaa
<jorgem> alguien disponible para ayudarme?
<DELLtra> depende
<DELLtra> nas o/
<jorgem> jaja
<jorgem> quiero cambiar el tamaño de los iconos que estan arriba a la derecha en ubuntu gnome
<jorgem> (la bateria se ve MUY chica
<jorgem> )
<jorgem> alguien?
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<cousteau> jorgem, a lo mejor cambiando el tamaño de la barra de arriba
<cousteau> o cambiando el tema de iconos
<cousteau> (no uso Unity; uso una versión antigua de Ubuntu así que no sé algunas cosas)
<Guye_Alvarez> Presiona y mantén presionada la tecla Alt y click con el botón derecho en la barra. Te saldrá un menú
<Guye_Alvarez> haber si puedes modificarlo
<jorgem> no me sale nada
<Guye_Alvarez> que versión tienes de ubutnu?
<jorgem> 12.04 lts
<Guye_Alvarez> te recomiendo que actualices y puede que se te mejore el problema
<jorgem> como actualizo sin perder mis cosas?
<jorgem> y sin que hayan conflictos, obvio
<ivedci89-desktop> jorgem: tienes eñ /home en otra particion?
<ivedci89-desktop> tienes el /home en otra particion?
<jorgem> si
<ivedci89-desktop> buenisimo,
<jorgem> pero yo hablo de todas las configuraciones
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces perfecto
<ivedci89-desktop> solo instala la nueva version de ubuntu y está...
<ivedci89-desktop> las aplicaciones que tengan configuraciones no compatibles, usan otros archivos de configuracion... asi que no te preocupes.
<jorgem> si yo le cambie algo y actualizo no pasa nada?
<ivedci89-desktop> la ultima vez, yo actualice de ubuntu12 a 13.10 y no tuve conflictos
<ivedci89-desktop> no
<ivedci89-desktop> el otor día habia instalado ubuntu 14.04 beta en una maq...
<jorgem> ubuntu 13.10 no tiene problemas?
<ivedci89-desktop> la configure toda..
<ivedci89-desktop> luego, me arrepentí
<ivedci89-desktop> e instale 12.04 LTS
<ivedci89-desktop> y las configuraciones sobrevivieron todas
<ivedci89-desktop> no...
<ivedci89-desktop> igual te recomiendo 12.04 si no quieres ningun problema raro
<ivedci89-desktop> y dentro de un año instala 14.04
<Guye_Alvarez> pero haciendo una actualización normal, porque en mi caso de Ubuntu 13 a 14.04, me deshizo la partición y me pone el disco duro completo para una terminal
<Guye_Alvarez> :S
<ivedci89-desktop> Guye_Alvarez: no te entiendo
<ivedci89-desktop> jorgem: alguna consulta más?
<Guye_Alvarez> pues que tenía partido el disco duro en dos, y en la primera tenia Ubuntu-Windows
<ivedci89-desktop> :-/
<Guye_Alvarez> puse todo ubuntu en la primera partición y cuando terminó de instalar 14.04, no me aparece la segunda partición, pero el disco me aparece como la suma de ambas
<Guye_Alvarez> entonces supongo haber perdido la partición y datos en ella
<ivedci89-desktop> y claro
<Guye_Alvarez> :S
<ivedci89-desktop> debias elegir opciones avanzadas para la instalacion
<ivedci89-desktop> le has puesto usar todo el disco
<ivedci89-desktop> lol
<Guye_Alvarez> bueno, ahora ya la cosa está hecha
<Guye_Alvarez> jejeje
<Guye_Alvarez> pero bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> espero que no hayaas perdido tus files and folders
<jorgem> mis dudas son solo para correjir el tamaño y el orden de esos iconos que hablaba
<Guye_Alvarez> habrá alguna herramienta para recuperrar o intentar recuyperar algunos datos????
<ivedci89-desktop> ahmmm no se de que iconos hablas jorgem
<ivedci89-desktop> pero actualiza tranquilo... te aseguro que firefox pidgin nautilus dejan sus configuraciones sin cambios de una instalacion a otra...
<ivedci89-desktop> yo debo salir, adios
<jorgem> hablo de los iconos de arriba a la derecha
<ivedci89-desktop> auxilio he quitado el elemento unity de compiz, y ahora no puedo ver los menu de las aplicaciones ubutnu 13.10 cómo hago para que aparezcan?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-16
<miseria> "nadie puede leer tu mente; pero, eres un ser humano con debilidades y se cuando puedo o no confiar en ti" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<BALTA00> ¡HOla!
<alvaro> hola?
<alvaro> alguien?
<alvaro> soy nuevo aqui
<alvaro> y recientemente instale ubuntu
<Oscar> hola como puedo instalar ubuntu en mi android
<Oscar> olaa??
<Oscar> <H
<Oscar> Hola es para saber como instalar ubuntu en android
<Oscar> olaaaa???
<Oscar> hay alguien?
 * x-mint  saluda!
<Piridine> una pregunta, que he instalado ubuntu en todo el disco y sin darme cuente he perdido las particiones, ¿Cómo puedo recuperar la info?
<Piridine> o la doy por perdida???
<mimecar> la puedes dar por perdida
<mimecar> puedes intentar recuperarla pero depende del tipo de información y de lo importante que sea
<mimecar> adios..
<mimecar> puedes intentar recuperarla pero depende del tipo de información y de lo importante que sea
<Guye_Alvarez> Piridine: puedes intentar rescatarla, recomiendo http://descubreubuntu.blogspot.com.es/2014/03/16.html
<Guye_Alvarez> Seguro que te funciona la página, yo la utilicé hace tiempo y me ha funcionado genial
<Piridine> perdona, que me había ido la conexión, puedes mandarme la web otra vez?
<Guye_Alvarez> Piridine: http://descubreubuntu.blogspot.com.es/2014/03/16.html
<Piridine> Ok, voy a mirarla
<Piridine> Guye_Alvarez: ostras, tiene muy buena pinta, estoy analizando el disco duro ahroa mismo.
<Guye_Alvarez> Mimecar: te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo la web. Hay posibilidades de recuperar infos
<mimecar> hay posibilidades pero requieren tiempo
<mimecar> no le habría pasado nada si tuviera un backup
<Guye_Alvarez> ya, pero ya que tenía la direción, que pruebe haber si le sive. :D
<Piridine> ha detectadi partición, se puede para el escaneo o tengo que esperar a que termine??
<mimecar> Piridine, tienes un backup de los datos de Ubuntu?
<Piridine> que es un backup???, yo he instalado ubuntu en el disco y perdido las particiones
<Piridine> ahora estoy esperando a que termine des escanear
<mimecar> una copia de seguridad
<mimecar> si restauras las particiones te quedarás sin Ubuntu
<mimecar> con todo lo que tenga
<Guye_Alvarez> puedes parar el escaneo en cuanto aparezca un segmento nuevo que no sea perteneciente a la partición que quieres copiar
<Guye_Alvarez> (NO RESCATAR), sino copiar archivos, aunque ese programa te de la posibilidad de rescatar la particion, es mejor una copia
<Piridine> okis, voy a detener el escaneo
<Piridine> me aparece toda la info de la partición, he comenzado a copiar algun archivos
<Guye_Alvarez> Piridine: si miras después de copiar en tu carpeta personal, verás que están los archivos copiados
<Guye_Alvarez> y finalmente rescatados
<Piridine> gracias, me acabas de salvar al vida. jejejej
<Piridine> ya me temía lo peor. creía que había perdido la info como me habían dicho
<mimecar> ya estas copiando los datos a un disco externo verdad?
<Guye_Alvarez> Piridine: nada, no hay que darlas. aquí ayudamos y contestamos si sabemos la solcion
<Piridine> no sabía que existia este programa para Ubuntu, gracias, ahora ya somos dos que conocemos este programa. mimecar y yo.
<mimecar> si haces una copia de seguridad o un clon del disco antes de instalar un sistema operativo
<mimecar> no tendrás esos problemas
<mimecar> guarda en un disco externo los datos
<Guye_Alvarez> bueno, ya tenemos solucionado el problema y aprendido algo mas. Ahora a disfrutar de Ubuntu
<Piridine> si, si, estoy guardando en un usb, que ahora mismo no tengo disco externo, por eso que tenía una partición antes
<Piridine> :) gracias a los dos
<Chuck_Norris> hola, ¿somos la mejor comunidad en el mundo?
<anon> hi
 * x-mint  buenas tardes/noches
<crcz> Hola. Hay algun canal sobre C en español?
<nightLXDE> lago
<xubuntu917> mi pregunta , tengo una laptop disco duro de 500 gb , 1 particio de 300 con windows 8.1 pro 64 bits , otra particion con datos de respaldo y una mas del sistema y 60 gb libre ; instale xubuntu y me decia en la instalacion que me habia detectado windows 8 y que si queria tener los dos sistemas operativos y le di que si y estoy instalando falta unos 5 minutos para terminar mi duda es: tendre los dos sistemas ? donde se instalara
<JUan_> ¿Hola?
<nigrobyte> hi
<Juan_> HI
<ivedci89> Low
<Juan_> I'm new here,what the fuck is this? xD
<Juan_> Ok,es chat en espaniol...creo
<Juan_> xD
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-09
 * merrick  b. días!
<alumno_> buenas
<alumno_> buenas, soy el administrador
<alumno_> hola
<amed> hola amigos, un sistema de reconocimiento de voz para dictado en español que conozcan bajo ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
<merrick> !fa backstrom
<kubot> merrick: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> como se crea una sala de chat privada?
<roger_35> hola
<GridCube_> !hola | roger_35
<kubot> roger_35: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<NePtUnO> ¿alguien sabe en qué fecha sale el kernel 4 definitivo?
<ivedci89> juajua
<Basque> ya te lo puedes bajar ,desde el 8 de marzo , NePtUnO y compilarlo si quieres
<Basque> 4.0-rc3  <--
<NePtUnO> si pero no dicen que todavia no es estable? por eso digo si se sabe cuando van a publicar la actualización definitiva o todavia no
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-10
<GridCube_> algun dia
<euax> Hi everybody, i have a problem with @portafirmas, normal user can't use the service port....the problem is that user need sudo access? please reply as soon as possible, thank u
<lokita> hola
<euax> Buenos dias, sabeis si un aplicativo que no tiene permitido abrir un puerto a causa de permisos se soluciona configurandolo como sudoers?
<euax> con root el aplicativo funciona perfectamente...
<euax> (no me di cuenta que estamos en un canal español jajajaja)...
<euax> que silencio! :) al final vamos a configurar el usuario del aplicativo en sudoers, dar permisos al directorio, incluso redireccionar con iptables, redir o authbind. Si no funciona activaremos el proxy inverso en apache.
<euax> Y todo por un java.net.BindException: Permission denied :)
<luchitoubuntu> Hola, a todos!
<luchitoubuntu> Necesito ayuda para instalar chrome en ubuntustudio. Gracias.
<luchitoubuntu> Quiero ver películas, sin abandonar el linux, pero éstas me piden la última versión de Flash Player, y el Chrome la trae por defecto. Pero no lo puedo instalar, me da error.
<kal_cividFajdida> luchitoubuntu: los flash player ya dejaron de ser compatible en linux y particularmente firefox
<kal_cividFajdida> por un tema de seguridad, los flash player de adobe, permiten identificar al usuario y extran info par NSA o otras agencias. X eso te sale el error, pero puedes usarlo
<kal_cividFajdida> si quieres.
<luchitoubuntu> Epa, eso no lo sabía! Y como puedo hacer para ver los videos que me piden ese reproductor? Cómo lo instalo? La instalación de Chrome, desde su página, me da error.
<luchitoubuntu> O, en su defecto, que otro reproductor parecido puedo usar aquí en Linux?
<luchitoubuntu> Hay algún Linux que traiga FlashPlayer incorporado?
<kal_cividFajdida> usa chrome, de todas formas  debes ver si tienes instalados todos los ... multimedias....
<kal_cividFajdida> apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2 xine-plugin ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<kal_cividFajdida> luego, la mayoria de videos podras verlo con vlc mplayer, miro, etc.
<luchitoubuntu> Gracias kal_cividFajdida, pero cuando quiero instalar Chrome, me tira error.
<luchitoubuntu> Entro en su página. Descargo el .deb, (tengo para x64), y cuando le doy para instalar, me da error.
<luchitoubuntu> Perdón por preguntar, pero soy bastante novato en este tema de Linux.
<luchitoubuntu> Estas instrucciones que me mandaste las tengo que ingresar en una ventana de consola, estando en el escritorio?
<kal_cividFajdida> si, o instalas desde synaptic
<kal_cividFajdida> una a una, como quieras, lo mas rapido es desde un terminal pero como root o usuario con permisos root
<MrTulias> ¿No era para eso el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<luchitoubuntu> Quise hacerlo, con el restricted, pero me dió error.
<MrTulias> Creo que los ponía todos a la vez
<kal_cividFajdida> uhmmm no se, no uso ubuntu preguna a alguien que use ubuntu
<luchitoubuntu> Lo voy a volver a hacer para decirte que error me da.
<successus> salud o/
<luchitoubuntu> Hice lo que me dijiste de apt-get install w32codecs...etc, pero me tira el siguiente error: El paquete libdvdcss2 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. No se ha podido localizar el paquete w32codecs, El paquete "libdvdcss2" no tiene un candidato para la instalación. No se ha podido localizar el paquete xine-plugin.
<luchitoubuntu> Y sabes o conoces el Linux Mint?
<luchitoubuntu> Alguien que maneje Ubuntu?
<luchitoubuntu> alguien que conozca Linux Mint?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, he hecho una copia identica de un dd a otro nuevo. El hecho es que no me monta uno de los discos. Le cambien etiqueta y me monto solo una particion. Sera que los UUID si son iguales no los monta ?
<kal_cividFajdida> como se cambia UUID  en una particion?
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-11
<marck90> Alguien sabe por que sale este error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577656/ siempre al tratar de instalar algo me sale lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577656/
<marck90> lo unico que hago es sudo apt-get install fail2ban pero sale ese error y no puedo iniciar fail2ban
<marck90> Se supone que los idiomas estan correctamente instalados, no se que hacer :(
<marck90> intente con "locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 hu_HU hu_HU.UTF-8" seguido de dpkg-reconfigure locales pero no veo cambios
<marck90> :S
<Barack_Maduro> Hola
<MasterCooler> @MasterCooler
<alvaro> HOLA
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien conoce alguna aplicacion en debian para monitoriar el tiempo y distintas localidades?
<pelon> como puedo descargar musica desde xubuntu en youtube
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-12
<alejonext> Hola, moachos tengo un website que tiene multiples idiomas. Y quiero usar Launchpad para poderla traducir, alguno sabe como usar Launchpad para eso?
 * merrick  hi ALL.
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-13
<docente_> hola
 * merrick  buenos dias/tardes.
<abailarri> Saludos. Ha llegado a mis manos un netbook epc-702 y me gustaria saber si le puedo poner ubuntu o es mejor que eleija otra distribución. En ese sistema hay un Android
<herrkin> saludos comunidad
<herrkin> tengo un problemita con ssh, tengo un servidor el cual he estado usando por aproximadamente 2 meses, desde hacen como 3 dias ssh no me deja accesar, me dice 'failed to ad entry for user ' alguien sabe que puedo hacer para reparar eso?
<Jairzinho-kun> buenas tardes, alguien que me pueda ayudar con un pequeño problema?
<mimecar__> pregunta directamente
<Jairzinho-kun> pasa que ayer instale ubuntu studio, pero creo que por defecto viene con xfce, quiero cambiarlo, he instalado cinnamon y kde, solo que no se como cambiar de entorno
<mimecar> selecciona el entorno en la pantalla de login
<Jairzinho-kun> sabia que asi era, solo que no hay tal pantalla
<Jairzinho-kun> el acceso es directo y no he encontrado la forma de activar la contraseña o la pantalla de inicio al prender
<mimecar> Ubuntu muestra la pantalla de login
<mimecar> tendrás que desactivar el inicio automático de tu usuario
<Jairzinho-kun> si tienes la amabilidad de decirme como, me he metido a la configuracion de usuarios y tiene activado el pedir contraseña al inicio, pero no lo hace
<mimecar> debería salir en la configuración de tu usuario
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<zibanitum> alguien que ande por aqui que pueda ayudarme con una cunata de face
<zibanitum> nadie por aqui?
<bet0x> zibanitum, con una que?
<admintecba> hola gente
<admintecba> necesito ayuda urgente
<admintecba> alguien q sepa configuración de servidores por favor
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-14
<blackangelpr> haz la pregunta y quizas alguien pueda contestar
<luchitoubuntu> Hola a todos!
<luchitoubuntu> Necesito ayuda sobre instalación de Chrome en Ubuntu
<Guest39869> hola
<Guest39869> alguien puedes ayudarme con el  ubuntu, soy nuevo manejando el sistema
<kgooda> Buenos dias
<kgooda> soy usuario habitual de linux y necesito ayuda.
<kgooda> uso un pc de sobremesa que tiene ya algunos años.
<kgooda> siempre he usado ubuntu y he instalado kde despues
<kgooda> y lo actualizo continuamente. me gusta ver y tener las novedades.
<kgooda> pero desde la última actualizacion lo he perdido. No puedo entrar y no puedo carga un nuevo sistema operativo.
<kgooda> he encontrado un tutorial que me indica este camino para solicitar ayuda.
<kgooda> espero que esta sea la forma correcta de solicitarla.
<kgooda> Gracias
<blackangelpr> ???  no puedes entrar ? perdistes tu "contrasena" ?
<kgooda> no  se trata de que no llega nunca a arrancar
<kgooda> perdon buenos dias
<kgooda> se queda la pantalla con un recuadro con el fondo de escritorio y no se mueve de aqui
<kgooda> lo unico que se me ocurre es que sea demasiado antigua el pc para soportar este sistema operativo????
<blackangelpr> puedes intentar subir el sistema desde un USB?
<blackangelpr> o en el menu seleccionar otro kernel anterior
<kgooda> ya he formateado el hdd.
<blackangelpr> tienes un procesador 32 o 64? si es muy vieja puedes installar Lubuntu
<kgooda> intento volve a hacer lo mismo que tenia antes, instalar ubuntu 14.10 e instalar kde, con lo que saco de internet
<blackangelpr> ? por que no intentas con Kubuntu ya no tienes que instalar ubuntu normal para despues cambiarlo
<blackangelpr> es mucho problema
<kgooda> solo uno. no se comprimir archivos con claves, con dolphi no se puede.es de 32
<blackangelpr> paso por paso si es de 32 bits lo mas que puedes tener son 3 gigas por que no intentas con Lubuntu  http://lubuntu.es/   es ubuntu pero no requiere tantos recursos como el regular que usa unity
<blackangelpr> o kubuntu que usa KDE
<kgooda> .
<kgooda> He instaldo para tener pc disponible ubuntu 13.10
<blackangelpr> que ya no tiene soporte
<kgooda> eso me parecia
<blackangelpr> mas instalas ubuntu con unity para luego cambiarlo a kde
<blackangelpr> la dsitro de ubuntu que tiene kde es Kubuntu
<blackangelpr> ya esta dodo listo
<kgooda> eso hago, pero se queda en carga y no arranca
<blackangelpr> cuanta memoria ram tienes?
<kgooda> siento ser un inutil. Pero creo que es el pc que es demasiado viejo para seguir el ritmos de las actualizaciones.
<blackangelpr> pudiera ser que alguna se halla danado?
<blackangelpr> no te creas tengo ubuntu corriendo en una laptop de los tiempos prehistoricos para mi abuela y la usa de lo mas bien :)
<kgooda> Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz creo que es mi maquina
<blackangelpr> y la memoria RAM?
<kgooda> 4 gb
<blackangelpr> cuando enciendes la maquina sale en tu pantalla algunas letras?
<kgooda> si
<kgooda> pero no da tiempo a leerlas
<blackangelpr> pues eso significa que la memoria RAM esta bien
<blackangelpr> si pones la maquina a subir desde tu USB  funciona?
<kgooda> supongo que si, desde dvd lo hace bien
<blackangelpr> pues puede ser que el disco duro se este danando (HDD)
<kgooda> tengo grabados varios dvd con distintos sistemas operativos
<blackangelpr> :(
<blackangelpr> no hay otra razon que no te permita instalar el sistema si todo lo demas esta bien
<kgooda> deberia cambiar la cpu??
<blackangelpr> no
<blackangelpr> tienes un disco  duro extra por hay para provar?
<blackangelpr> hard drive?
<kgooda> no entiendo
<blackangelpr> te muestro una foto
<blackangelpr> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/Laptop-hard-drive-exposed.jpg
<blackangelpr> tienes otro de estos ?
<kgooda> se me quemaron dos de 500 y aun no los he tirado.
<kgooda> pienso que algun dia se puedan recuperar
<blackangelpr> :P
<blackangelpr> bueno eso es lo que tienes que conseguir para provar metengo que ir regreso luego suerte
<kgooda> gracia por intentarlo
<guampa> una vez guarde un disco con info muy valiosa para mi, por tres años (hasta que pude comprar nuevos discos)
<guampa> y finalmente los restaure, asi que si es posible en algunos casos
<kgooda> milagro o ciencia
<guampa> no se como fue que sucedio, pero menos averigua dios y perdona
<guampa> un poco de los dos creo
<kgooda> cuando tengas un rato me cuentas como lo hicistes
<kgooda> me queda una hora y voy a intentar montar uu nuevo sistema.
<kgooda> Gracias
<guampa> bueno, lei por ahi que en muchos casos especialmente el "click of death" los zafaban enfriandolos un dia en el freezer antes de recuperar la informacion
<guampa> asi que hice eso, lo deje un dia en el freezer, y prepare unos sobres con gel congelado para que cuando lo conectara siguiera refrigerado
<guampa> para software use gddrescue
<guampa> de la manera aconsejada, un primer paso para leer todo lo que se pueda, con un log
<guampa> y pasos sucesivos para concentrarse en lo que esta dañado usando ese log previo
<guampa> termino recuperando el 99%, y el disco estaba caliente cuando termino, los hielos perdieron el frio y casi al toque volvio a fallar pero ya habia capturado todo
<guampa> creo que me ayude de scripts que iba haciendo medio al vuelo para acelerar el tipeo
<guampa> pero eran mas que nada comandos que ya tenia en el historial y que dejaba listos en consolas extra, modificados, listos para darles enter
 * merrick  b. días..
<cortex> hola que tal
<mimecar> hola
<jack_002> Hola
<[Dr]Lemon> hola que tal
<[Dr]Lemon> alguien que me pueda hechar una mano
<[Dr]Lemon> +_-
<mimecar__> pregunta directamente
<[Dr]Lemon> ok, el sistema me anda hiper lento pero no se si es por la maquina o por el soft ...
<[Dr]Lemon> tengo un intel atom de 1.6 ghz
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<[Dr]Lemon> e instalado ubuntu 14.10
<mimecar> un Atom es un procesador con poco rendimiento
<mimecar> cuál es el escritorio que usas?
<[Dr]Lemon> unity
<mimecar> pon xfce / lxde
<[Dr]Lemon> que lastima ...
<[Dr]Lemon> tendre que cambiar la distro
<mimecar> no tienes que cambiar nada
<[Dr]Lemon> tiene soporte para mate ?
<mimecar> instalando un repositorio externo es posible
<[Dr]Lemon> muchas gracias
<jack_002> hola el problema que tengo es que el portatil se me apaga de repente, sin previo aviso. Me compre este portatil a finales de enero, es un Toshiba Satellite C70D que venia con Windows 8. Ahora instale el Ubuntu 14.04 64bit y me pasa lo mismo...
<jack_002> alguna idea de que puede ir mal?
<mimecar> fallo de hardware seguramente por la temperatura
<[Dr]Lemon> concuerdo, suele ser problema de hard eso ..
<jack_002> la verdad es que no he notado que el portatil se caliente excesivamente. Y que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> mandarlo al servicio técnico
<[Dr]Guevara> asi es, si no tienes el conocimiento como para verlo o tu equipo esta en garantia lo mejor es llevarlo al servicio tecnico
<brincapozos> holas
<jack_002> entonces creeis que es un problema de fabrica o es que es algo normal.
<[Dr]Guevara> hola
<mimecar> te parece normal que el ordenador se apague solo?
<brincapozos> alguien sabe que hacer para que funcione esta web?  http://yomvi.plus.es/busqueda/?texto=oxido%2520nitroso
<[Dr]Guevara> si bien lo que hace no es normal suele ser clasico que por problemas de temperatura el equipo se apague sin dar aviso alguno
<brincapozos> instalé mono y silverlight y nada
<jack_002> no, claro que no. Eso hare, muchas gracias
<[Dr]Guevara> ojala no sea nada grave jack_002
<mimecar> brincapozos, estás usando una máquina virtual para entrar en la web?
<brincapozos> ni en el wine me funciona
<brincapozos> no, eso fué lo ultimo que probé
<mimecar> la versión de silverlight de linux no te funcionará
<[Dr]Guevara> bueno me voy a testear lo de mate... suerte chicos
<brincapozos> es que en la web cuando le das a instalar silverlight te redirecciona a moonlight que se ve que es la version para linux
<brincapozos> instalé moonlight, despues todo lo que había de mono en el repositorio
<brincapozos> y aun así no funciona
<mimecar> no es sencillo que te funcione
<brincapozos> no si llevo toda la tarde con eso xD
<mimecar> usa una máquina virtual
<brincapozos> me recomiendas alguna?
<mimecar> virtualbox
<brincapozos> no entiendo porque en el wine no va
<brincapozos> si instalé el silverlight y los plugins
<mimecar> es Silverlight...
<brincapozos> en fin, probare virtualbox, muchas gracias por contestar
<brincapozos> pues puto silverlight xD
<brincapozos> gracias
<[Dr]Guevara> ha ido de maravillas :)
<[Dr]Guevara> aunque ahora pienso que es un problema con el controlador de la tarjeta grafica ... o algo asi ...
<brincapozos> sudo apt-get the cool (nanana na nanana) get the cool shoe shine xD un chistecillo
<brincapozos> ok autoremove
<brincapozos> hasta luego
<pelon> ubuntu-es
<fzeta> así es!
<pelon> ubuntu-esa
<pelon> ubuntu-es
<fzeta> pelon: ummmm
<kgooda> hola
<blackangelpr> saludos
<blackangelpr> como te fue?
<kgooda> he vuelto a instaltar ubuntu
<kgooda> v 14.10
<blackangelpr> todo bien entonces?
<kgooda> ahora intento instalar kde 5
<blackangelpr> XD
<blackangelpr> suerte pues
<kgooda> creo que me volvera a ocurrir lo de esta mañana y se quede colgado
<kgooda> es la primera vez que utilizo esto
<blackangelpr> ?
<blackangelpr> el chat?
<kgooda> y no se si lo hago correctametne
<kgooda> si
<kgooda> ademas no se que signitican tantas letras y colores
<kgooda> perdon si cometo alvuna incorreccion
<blackangelpr> no te preocupes por el chat por a hora :) lo importante es que tu pc funcione bien
<kgooda> se esta procesando la instalacion. comentare el resultado
<blackangelpr> exito
<kgooda> puedo pedir aqui consejo si cambio la cpu
<blackangelpr> pues seguro
<kgooda> ok. gracias
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve KDE 4?
<mimecar> KDE 5 no es estable
<blackangelpr> el instala ubuntu unity y luego quiere cambiarlo a kde
<kgooda> si pero no se instalar el 4
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> o descargas la ISO de KDE
<mimecar> o instalas kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que KDE consume bastantes recursos
<kgooda> instalo ubuntu y despues kde
<blackangelpr> ya le dije ayer :) pero a el le combiene lubuntu para que funcione mejor tiene un pentium 32 bits con menos de 3 gigas de ram creo
<kgooda> por el tema de comprimir archivos con clave
<guampa> es una locura instalar kde en ese cpu
<guampa> se va a arrastrar
<mimecar> en un Atom no es buena idea
<kgooda> hasta ahora con kde 4 iba bien
<guampa> que cpu es kgooda?
<kgooda> me cuesta miraatlo pero ahora lo busco
<guampa> abri una terminal y pone "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | head -n2"
<guampa> (sin las comillas)
<guampa> eso te puede decir que cpu es
<kgooda> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | head -n2
<kgooda> Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz
<guampa> y ahora esto
<guampa> lspci | grep -i VGA
<mimecar> un dual core
<mimecar> mejor XFCE / LXDE que KDE
<guampa> para mi esta demasiado justo, pero gustos son gustos
<kgooda> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7200 GS / 7300 SE] (rev a1)
<kgooda> no se lo que estoy poniendo
<kgooda> sirve para algo
<guampa> ese ultimo es para ver que placa de video hay
<guampa> y ahora cuanta ram
<guampa> free -m
<guampa> fijate en la primer linea, bajo Total
<kgooda> 3282
<guampa> 3 gigas
<kgooda> pregunte un dia y me dijeron que la placa no soporta mas
<guampa> bueno para mi te  va a ir bien, pero solo si no arrancas ningun programa desde KDE :p
<guampa> donde arranques firefox, chrome y quieras usar office o alguna cosa mas va a ir muy pesado
<blackangelpr> osea tiene 4 gigas pero como tiene el SO de 32 bits solo muestra 3 ;p
<kgooda> se puede instalar kde 4, como?
<mimecar> instala el paquete kubuntu-desktop
<blackangelpr> puede instalar Lubuntu X64
<guampa> si lubuntu seria mejor
<mimecar> aunque te irá justo
<guampa> ahi andaria bien
<kgooda> si, eso creo
<guampa> o MATE o xfce
<guampa> o cualquier cosa, menos unity, kde, cinnamon, gnome shell
<blackangelpr> en mate le puedes poner el dock y se ve lindo tambien :P
<guampa> en mi opinion
<kgooda> gracias por vuestro tiempo
<guampa> si ese estoy usando ahora y anda bien
<kgooda> voy a ver si he instalado bien y funciona,  o si se vuelve a quedar colgado
<kgooda> por cierto que no se que es el dock
<blackangelpr> te muestro
<guampa> es un lanzador
<kgooda> ops, hasta ahora y gracias
<blackangelpr> http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Screenshots
<bitMAN> Hola hola
<blackangelpr> saludos
<kgooda> hola
<bitMAN> ¿Alguien mas teniendo problemas con X.org despues de actualiza de 14.04 a 14.10?
<kgooda> he tenido que apagar la maquina a lo burro
<kgooda> voy a desistalar kde 5
<blackangelpr> baja mate o lubuntu X64
<blackangelpr> bitMAN, que te ha pasado problemas con las graficas?
<kgooda> como instalo kde 4???
<mimecar> kgooda, has instalado KDE 5?
<bitMAN> Es la primera vez que tengo un problema asi
<blackangelpr> ^^
<blackangelpr> bitMAN, pero cual es el problema ?
<bitMAN> Es una nueva computadora portatil de gama baja que compre para la uni
<kgooda> se queda el raton en un fondo negro
<mimecar> ¿sabes que KDE5 no es estable?
<guampa> pero si 14.04 tiene soporte hasta como el '20
<guampa> para que lo actualizan?
<bitMAN> Instalo 14.04 perfectamente y funciona sin problemas, pero cuando actualizo la distro desde la red a 14.10, al reiniciar la pantalla se queda en negro
<bitMAN> guampa, yo se que es un release LTS, sin embargo me gusta vivir al limite :P
<guampa> si, ya veo :)
 * guampa se aburrio hace años de romper el OS y prefiere hacer otras cosas con la pc que arreglarla cada 6 meses
<blackangelpr> pues siempre se te va a Joooo algo XD almenos que no estes ayudando hacer "debuggin" no vale la pena entrar en "rolling release"
<bitMAN> Jajajajaja, no, lo que sucede es que tampoco me reconoce el Bluetooth y lei que, por obvias razones, 14.10 tenia mejor soporte para nuevo Hardware
<blackangelpr> al 14.04.2 le subieron la vercion del kernel
<blackangelpr> pero todabia no tiene el ultimo estable obvio pero funciona bien intenta haber
<bitMAN> si, por que venia con la .30 y con 14.10 subio a .31
<blackangelpr> de hay es que sale los "drivers" XD
<blackangelpr> uname -r haber
<blackangelpr> uname -r
<bitMAN> Busque para ver si necesita descargar drivers adicionales y no me pidio nada :P
<kgooda> s
<bitMAN> kgooda, no, ni siquiera carga el puntero
<blackangelpr> a hora mismo tengo 14.04.2 LTS   kernel:  3.16.0-31-generic    habia instalado el kernel 3.18 estable pero me dano algunas cosas
<kgooda> solo el raton. estoy quitando 5
<bitMAN> ??
<blackangelpr> !kernel | bitMAN
<kubot> bitMAN: El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<kgooda> si no funciona no puedo usarlo. pero me gusta kde
<blackangelpr> el kernel es el que contiene los "drivers" basicamente :p
<blackangelpr> kgooda, tienes que sacrificar un poco de pimp para que tu sistema funcione bien por ahora  pero hay otras formas de hacerlo lindo con las chulerias que quires
<kgooda> intentare montar el 4. a ver si puedo, hasta ahora funciono bien
<mimecar> kgooda, para poner el 4 sólo tienes que instalar la versión de los repositorios
<kgooda> uff
<blackangelpr> kgooda, sudo apt-get update      y  despues      sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kgooda> gracias
<blackangelpr> cuando termine reinicia la compu
<blackangelpr> de nada
<mimecar> por curiosidad
<kgooda> esta en ello a ver que pasa esta vez.
<mimecar> no has añadido ningún repositorio de KDE 5 como PPA verdad?
<kgooda> creo que lo he quitado
<mimecar> asegurate
<mimecar> ¿cómo has quitado KDE5?
<kgooda> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge y sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<mimecar> no se si ppa-purge llega a quitar los paquetes instalados de ese repositorio
<kgooda> BIEN.
<kgooda> funciona, instalado kde 4 y arranca bien
<kgooda> ahora a volver a configurar todo el sistema.
<blackangelpr> que bien exito que lo disfrutes :)
<[Dr]Guevara> alguien tiene idea de como hacer un pendrive booteable ?
<[Dr]Guevara> el unetbootin se clava ...
<[Dr]Guevara> :S
<blackangelpr> desde linux supongo?
<[Dr]Guevara> si
<[Dr]Guevara> tengo instalado ubuntu pero como no encuentro los controladores graficos me mudo al sistema de las maquinas que si lo tiene
<blackangelpr> startup disk creator en ubuntu funciona bien a hora eso no creo usb de booteable de windows
<blackangelpr> como que no encuentras los controles graficos (-_^)?
<blackangelpr> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/usb-creator-gtk/
<[Dr]Guevara> okiss perdon no googlee mucho
<[Dr]Guevara> no encuentro, el sistema me anda lento, tengo todo menos el grafico
<[Dr]Guevara> hasta tuve que migrar de unity a mate
<blackangelpr> cual es la info de tu sistema?
<[Dr]Guevara> y en mate se puso un poco mas rapida, pero es totalmente exagerado
<blackangelpr> CPU, RAM ?
<[Dr]Guevara> hay  un comando para que te tire todo ?
<blackangelpr> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | head -n2
<blackangelpr> lspci | grep -i VGA
<blackangelpr> gracias a guampa XD
<guampa> :p
<[Dr]Guevara> model		: 54
<[Dr]Guevara> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2600   @ 1.60GHz
<[Dr]Guevara> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<blackangelpr> free -m
<[Dr]Guevara>  total       usado       libre     compart.    búffers     almac.
<[Dr]Guevara> Mem:          1984       1910         74         11         28       1007
<[Dr]Guevara> -/+ buffers/cache:        875       1109
<[Dr]Guevara> Intercambio:       2029         64       1965
<MrTulias> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<[Dr]Guevara> no sabia nada de eso, perdonen.
<blackangelpr> guampa, tu opinion? he instalado ubuntu unity en atom pero con mas memoria :P con esa cantidad y procesador supongo que es una netbook
<[Dr]Guevara> si es una netbook escolar
<[Dr]Guevara> estoy probando a ver si algo le va bien
<[Dr]Guevara> habre apuntado mal a ubuntu ? :O
<guampa> blackangelpr: si te anda bien calculo que esta bien
<blackangelpr> pues supongo que el problema es el pagin por la cantidad de memoria no? guampa ?
<guampa> yo el unico derivado de gnome shell que use es cinnamon y en un dual de 1.8 con 2G andaba lerdo
<guampa> la placa de video tampoco era muy buena, asi que le mande lxde + compiz
<blackangelpr> si quizas mate X86 le funcione mucho mejor o Lubuntu X86
<guampa> blackangelpr: si vez que swapea demasiado en un uso normal si, tenes que considerar un desktop mas liviano
<[Dr]Guevara> ahi vuelvo
<guampa> ves*
<blackangelpr> si ya se pero es para [Dr] Guevara dijo que se ponia muy lento normalmente es por eso :p muy poca memoria como se dice en espanol cuando pasa la informacion al hdd para usar la particion swap para memoria temporera?
<blackangelpr> ya lo encontre hay madre:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paginaci%C3%B3n_de_memoria                paginacion de memoria ^^
<guampa> es un anglicismo creo, "swapear"
<blackangelpr> algunas palabras en espanol son horribles ^^ en el mundo de las computadoras
<guampa> yo estoy usando cada vez mas ingles para mi español computeril :p
<blackangelpr> asi es lamentablemente ^^ es mas facil en el uso de la computadora
<guampa> es mucho vocabulario de golpe para los tiempos de un idioma, calculo que debe pasar en muchos otros tambien (y no me parece mal que se use un solo lenguaje para no quintuplicar tantas palabras)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-15
<[Dr]Guevara> al final instale el lxde
<[Dr]Guevara> >D
<[Dr]Guevara> se banco bastante bien el sistema y no cuelga mas
<[Dr]Guevara> :D
<[Dr]Guevara> alguien conoce un canal para charlar ?
<guampa> [Dr]Guevara: aca esta #ubuntu-es-cafe en español y hay otros en ingles (la mayoria). -cafe es chico, asi que por largos ratos esta quieto
<guampa> despues en otras redes debe haber pero no conozco
<[Dr]Guevara> gracias, casi todos los irc a los que entraba de adolescente estan caidos
<cortex> hola a todos
<cortex> algun canal para desarrolladores python??
<guampa> cortex: #python
<guampa> pero es en ingles
<guampa> ah y hay #python-es tambien
<doraimon> hola
<doraimon> hola
<doraimon> porfa estoy desesperado
<doraimon> mi novia tiene la boca blanca y ahi tambien un bulto de testigo
<Dinosaurio> Buenas.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Cavanini> Buenas! Estoy corriendo ahora mismo el programa para encontrar archivos duplicados, 'Fdupes'... Ya van 8 hs y recien va por el 39%!! Alguien sabe como puedo detenerlo?
<Cavanini> Gracias, desde ya!
<Cavanini> interrumpirlo o pausarlo... sin que provoque algun da:o
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-14
<oscare100> buena noches
<oscare100> soy novato en el area del IRC
<oscare100> y estoy aqui para ver que aprendo
<vixi> Hola, alguien me podria ayudar a instalar el bulgaro fonetico
<anakl> fgsdg
<successus> salud o/
<successus_> como es que ubuntu ha quitado el pepper en favor de adobe flash? :S
<sevenup__> por defecto o de los repositorios?
<successus_> por defecto
<successus_> un sec
<successus__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<successus__> si dejo de caerme mejor
<successus__> xD
<successus__> the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated in favor of an official, maintained, one-step package called adobe-flashplugin
<successus__> por esa frase, debo de suponer que el pepper ya no se actualiza y ha sido abandonado el proyecto
<successus__> cosa que yo no creo que se así
<successus__> no lo dicen expresamente, pero dicen que pasan del pepper en favor del "oficial y mantenido adobe flash"
<sevenup__> la verdad que no sé ni cual tengo yo
<successus__> Adobe Flash Player
<successus__> Versión: 20.0.0.306
<successus__> Shockwave Flash 20.0 r0
<sevenup__> creo que en su día le puse lo de peeper flash pero ahora ya no sé
<successus__> esa tengo yo de pepper en otra distro
<successus__> yo es que he tirado a ver un video en chromium y de repente no iba
<successus__>  y me he quedado WTF!!!
<sevenup__> y eso?
<sevenup__> me refiero, aunque no tenga soporte si ya lo tenias instalado
<sevenup__> ¿que causa que no se reproduzca?
<sevenup__> yo tengo este instalado adobe-flashplugin
<sevenup__> creo que es el que venía con linux mint 17.3
<successus_> pues el adobe-flashplugin he tenido que poner
<successus_> no se, el pepper sigue ahi porque ne opera me va, pero en chromium ya no iba en ubuntu
<successus_> la cosa es que en archlinux creo que si
<successus_> un lio vamos
<successus_> xD
<successus_> Fecha de creación         : mié 10 feb 2016 06:25:57 CET
<successus_> el paquete no es viejo
<successus_> y la noticia de ubuntu es de mitad del año pasado
<successus_> nada, se han ido al adobe porque es el oficial, para quitarse problemas de encima
<successus_> ya pondré un ppa con el pepper que seguro que lo hay
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-15
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud
<successus> o/
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Necesito ayuda. Se me ha averiado el disco duro y necesito traspasar varias carpetas y archivos a otro disco nuevo
<juan_> el problema es que algunas de esas carpetas y archivos tienen una X en la esquina superior derecha como si estuvieran protegidos y no se como moverlos
<juan_> he movido ya los que no tienen esa X
<juan_> entiendo que la X indica algun sistema de proteccion
<juan_> solo quiero saber como meter mi nombre de usuario y code para moverlos
<ElPasmo> hola juan, sabes usar una terminal? si no intento guiarte :)
<juan_> He entrado en el sistema como livecd de linux mint y he podido recuperar parte de mi trabajo
<juan_> Hola ElPasmo
<juan_> se como se inicia el terminal
<ElPasmo> juan_:  pues inicia una terminal y navega hasta donde estén esos archivos.
<juan_> estan en mi carpeta de usuario
<juan_> No soy un usuario avanzado de linux
<juan_> no se en que carpeta arranca el terminal
<ElPasmo> si estás accediendo desde un livecd supongo que lo tendrás montado en algún sitio. Yo tampoco juan_ de hecho sé que es un problema de permisos pero no sé si voy a ser capaz de guiarte del todo, vamos a intentarlo
<juan_> se que se va a las carpetas con cd y nombre de carpeta
<juan_> pues intentemoslo
<juan_> he accedido con live cd
<ElPasmo> vale, probemos una cosa, supongo que mint usa nautilus y será igual que el mio
<juan_> he recuperado todo lo que tenia en la carpeta descargas
<ElPasmo> ve con tu gestor de archivos a donde estén esos archivos que te están dando problemas
<juan_> con el terminal +no_
<ElPasmo> por ahora no
<juan_> encima tengo el teclado en ingles
<juan_> joer
<ElPasmo> eso debe ser fácil de cambiar al iniciar con mint, pero si te soy sincero nunca he usado mint, en cualquier caso te guio con el teclado en inglés
<ElPasmo> estás en la carpeta donde están tus archivos?
<juan_> tu tranquilo
<juan_> estoy en ello
<juan_> que tarda en cargarla
<ElPasmo> ok :)
<juan_> ya estoy en una de ellas
<juan_> la de Documents]
<ElPasmo> vale, pues ve a la carpeta padre, y haz click derecho sobre la carpeta documents y dile que te lo abra en un terminal
<ElPasmo> "open in terminal"
<juan_> No me da la opcion de open in terminal
<juan_> al hacer click derecho
<juan_> ahora si
<juan_> ya esta abierto
<ElPasmo> genial :D
<ElPasmo> vale
<ElPasmo> y todos los archivos de Documents son los que te dan problemas no?
<juan_> el 90 por ciento
<juan_> hay alguno que lo puedo mover sin problema y ya lo tengo salvado en otro disco duro
<ElPasmo> vale
<ElPasmo> pues en la terminal que tienes abierta en la carpeta documents
<ElPasmo> escribe "sudo chmod -R 777 ." sin comillas y acuerdate del punto final
<juan_> tengo que respetar los espacios entre 777 y .
<ElPasmo> este comando lo que hace es dar permisos totales a todas las cuentas de la máquina sobre tus archivos de forma recursiva
<ElPasmo> sí
<ElPasmo> hay un espacio
<juan_> vale
<ElPasmo> te pedirá la contraseña de administración que si es un livecd supongo que estará vacía
<juan_> he copiado la orden. la he pegado y enter
<ElPasmo> sip
<ElPasmo> ahora, si refrescas en el gestor de archivos te sigue apareciendo la x?
<juan_> como lo refresco
<ElPasmo> F5
<juan_> pues no
<juan_>  no aparece
<juan_> joer
<ElPasmo> prueba a moverlos
<juan_> estoy en ello
<juan_> tengo que conectar el USB externo
<ElPasmo> esto que hemos hecho es matar moscas a cañonazos, seguro que había una forma más elegante de hacerlo pero yo tampoco soy muy avanzado que digamos
<juan_> bien
<juan_> me deja hacerlo sin problemas
<juan_> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<ElPasmo> Vale, cuando instales tu nuevo sistema, repasa los permisos sobre tus archivos
<juan_> pense que me daba un infarto si perdia lo que habia en esa carpeta
<ElPasmo> si quieres cuando lo hagas me preguntas...
<juan_> primero salvare todo el contenido
<ElPasmo> guarda siempre copias de seguridad de todo sí
<juan_> luego tirare el disco duro a la basura y comprare otro
<juan_> ya
<juan_> lo hago
<ElPasmo> te da fallos ese disco duro?
<juan_> pero esta vez tenia retraso en salvar todo esto
<juan_> si
<juan_> suena
<juan_> como una puerta vieja al abrirse
<ElPasmo> vaya :(
<ElPasmo> pues sí
<juan_> ta jodio
<juan_> ya tiene tiempo
<juan_> y muchas horas de uso
<juan_> otra pregunta
<juan_> en este equipo tengo un segundo disco duro similar al que esta averiado
<juan_> no me deja entrar en el
<juan_> pero no tiene X ni nada
<juan_> como hago para poder entrar
<juan_> si es que lo sabes
<juan_> me dice que no tengo los permisos necesarios
<ElPasmo> desde el livecd?
<juan_> supongo que se debe a que como entro en live cd
<juan_> y no como mi usuario, por eso no me deja
<juan_> si
<ElPasmo> deberías de poder, en principio al entrar con el livecd deberías poder montar todos los discos duros
<ElPasmo> por lo poco que sé
<juan_> pues intento entrar y me sale una nota diciendo que no tengo los permisos necesarios para ver los contenidos del disco
<juan_> supongo que sera por algo parecido a lo del problema con las carpetas
<juan_> bueno no importa
<ElPasmo> desde luego es algo de permisos
<juan_> tan solo era para trasvasar la informacion entre discos
<juan_> por comodidad
<juan_> De todas maneras muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<juan_> ha sido un placer
<ElPasmo> si quieres podemos intentar montarlo
<ElPasmo> no es problema, tengo tiempo ahora :)
<juan_> esperare a salvar toda la informacion
<ElPasmo> Vale, como prefieras
<ElPasmo> me alegra haberte sido de ayuda
<juan_> no sea que el disco da;ado termine de estropearse y entonces si que la hemos liado
<ElPasmo> sí sí, lo primero es lo primero
<juan_> el segundo disco a una mala lo formateo y arreando.
<juan_> No creo que tenga nada de interes dentro.
<juan_> Lo instale hace poco como disco de seguridad pero me da que es mejor tener discos externos para salvar la informacion
<ElPasmo> Yo al final me hice con un NAS para eso
<juan_> No se lo que es un NAS
<juan_> Yo uso HD externos mediante USB
<ElPasmo> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almacenamiento_conectado_en_red
<ElPasmo> Es un paso más allá...
<juan_> Ah. Yo es que de la red no me fio
<juan_> como a alguien le de por tocar un boton nos deja a todos en bragas
<ElPasmo> No no, yo me he pillado un dispositivo NAS y lo tengo en mi red local, al lado del ordenador
<juan_> prefiero dos discos USB externos con informacion duplicada y guardados en diferentes sitios por si las moscas
<juan_> bueno, te dejo, a ver si salvo todo esto
<ElPasmo> puedo acceder por red en cualquier momento, entra en suspensión cuando no lo uso, muy comodo. Y lo tengo con un raid así que la información se respalda en otro disco duro de forma transparente :)
<ElPasmo> suerte juan_
<juan_> lo dicho, muchas gracias
<juan_> bye
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ElPasmo, estas aun por ahi
<ElPasmo> sí juan_
<juan_> ah vale
<juan_> oye
<juan_> una cosilla
<juan_> ya he salvado todo lo que era info y trabajo
<juan_> estoy ahora con la musica
<juan_> he dado la misma orden que para lo anterior
<juan_> pero no me lo desbloquea ya que los archivos de musica son solo de lectura
<juan_> es mp3
<juan_> como desbloqueo la carpeta muscia
<juan_> musica
<ElPasmo> si lo haces igual no debería darte problemas, es decir, tienes que abrir la carpeta música desde la terminal
<ElPasmo> asegurarte que estás en la carpeta de música
<juan_> eso he hecho
<juan_> vale
<juan_> un momento
<ElPasmo>  y luego "sudo chmod -R 777 ."
<juan_> luego F5 para refrescar
<ElPasmo> ajá
<juan_> pues no
<juan_> no va
<juan_> a ver
<juan_> la carpeta musica tiene dentro otras carpetas que son las que estan bloqueadas
<juan_> y dentro de esas carpetas estan los archivos mp3 clasificados
<juan_> no hay mas
<ElPasmo> en principio el -R del comando que te he dado es para hacerlo recursivo
<juan_> y no me deja desbloquear
<ElPasmo> es decir, que entra en todas las carpetas y le cambia los permisos
<ElPasmo> y si pruebas a copiarlos en vez de moverlos?
<juan_> quizas si reinicio el sistema
<juan_> lo haga
<sevenup__> no
<ElPasmo> es decir, si el error que te da es que los archivos son de solo lectura te da igual moverlos, tú solo quieres copiarlos no_
<juan_> si
<juan_> con la musica no hago nada salvo escucharla
<sevenup__> el error que te dará será otro
<juan_> pues no me desbloquea las carpetas
<juan_> me pasa lo mismo con la de Imagenes
<juan_> tampoco me desbloquea
<ElPasmo> vale, escribe pwd en la terminal y dime que te sale
<juan_> y en la de Videos hay algo curioso. Unas carpetas estan desbloqueadas y no dan problemas y otras estan bloqueadas y no hay manera de desbloquearlas
<juan_> un momento
<ElPasmo> sevenup__: si quieres ayudarle tú, yo soy bastante novato en esto :)
<juan_> supongo que pwd lo tengo que escribir dentro de la carpeta musica
<ElPasmo> sí
<sevenup__> he llegado hace poco y estoy despertando
<sevenup__> yo le preguntaría si conoce el teamviewer
<ElPasmo> jajaja ok :D
<sevenup__> la verdad que ahorraría tiempo
<juan_> Hola sevenup
<sevenup__> sea tú quien lo haga o yo
<ElPasmo> está con un livecd de mint
<juan_> tranquilo que yo te despierto de golpe
<juan_> si
<juan_> a lo que estabamos
<juan_> si tecleo pwd debo hacerlo dentro de Musica
<juan_> no
<sevenup__> tienes música en algun sitio y lo quieres copiara  otro sitio, no?
<juan_> si
<ElPasmo> si
<juan_> a ver
<juan_> tengo musica en la carpeta musica por defecto de linux mint
<sevenup__> cual es la dirección dónde está la música? la ruta absoluta?
<sevenup__> la que comienza por /
<ElPasmo> eso es lo que quiero que me diga cuando escriba pwd :D
<juan_> se me ha jodido el disco duro y estoy salvando lo que peudo
<sevenup__> ok
<juan_> pero hay carpetas que aparecen con una X en la parte derecha superior
<juan_> y esas o las desbloqueo o no me deja hacer nada con ellas
<sevenup__> de todas maneras en el navegador, sea Nautilus, Nemo, Conqueror debería aparecerte
<sevenup__> mira
<sevenup__> estás con una live de Ubuntu?
<juan_> aparece esto
<sevenup__> estás visualizando las carpetas con el candado?
<juan_> media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902/juan
<sevenup__> ok
<sevenup__> yo sugeriría escribir en un terminal
<juan_> con una x, nada de candado, pero por lo visto es lo mismo
<ElPasmo> vale pero esa no es la carpeta de musica juan, ese es tu home
<sevenup__> mount | pastebin
<sevenup__> para que te devuelva un enlace de pastebin con el resultado de mount
<juan_> si, es mi home que es lo que quiero salvar
<juan_> es donde tengo mis cosas
<juan_> el resto que le den
<sevenup__> de todas las maneras
<sevenup__> aunqnue estés con un live
<sevenup__> ¿estarías dispuesto a usar teamviewer?
<juan_> a ver un momento
<sevenup__> es para soporte de escritorio remoto
<juan_> con pwd me aparece
<sevenup__> uno se conecta y maneja el equipo
<juan_> media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902/juan/Música
<juan_> y antes de media la barrita inclinada del siete
<sevenup__> si quieres ver sus permisos
<sevenup__> puedes escribir ls -l /media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902/juan/Música
<sevenup__> perdón
<sevenup__> ls -ld
<juan_> no se que es teamviewer
<juan_> conozco mi usuario y contrase;a
<sevenup__> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<sevenup__> donde pone ubuntu/debian
<juan_> solo quiero desbloquear esas carpetas y meterlas en un USB externo para no perder la info
<sevenup__> lo descargas, instalas y ejecutas
<sevenup__> si quieres
<sevenup__> a mí es que me cuesta situarme así
<sevenup__> habría que ver si esa partición la has montado tú
<sevenup__> la ha montado /etc/fstab
<sevenup__> y con qué permisos la ha montado
<sevenup__> pero es muy raro que tan siquiera te deje copiar
<sevenup__> opinión de novato también
<ElPasmo> El disco duro le está fallando sevenup__
<juan_> estoy instalando teamviewer
<sevenup__> mmm
<sevenup__> ok
<juan_> ya esta
<juan_> y ahora que
<sevenup__> instalado o descargado?
<ElPasmo> Yo lo que estaba intentando es que ejecutara el comando "sudo chmod -R 777 ." dentro de la carpeta de música, que es un poco matar moscas a cañonazos pero bueno :D
<juan_> las dos cosas
<juan_> descargado y ya esta instalada
<sevenup__> ejecutalo y te dará un ID y una password
<sevenup__> para que alguien se pueda conectar
<juan_> un momento
<sevenup__> se lo das a ElPasmo o me lo das a mí por privado
<ElPasmo> yo se lo daría a sevenup__ que parece que controla más que yo juan_, pero como prefieras :)
<sevenup__> puedes lanzarlo desde un terminal escribir teamviewer
<sevenup__> ElPasmo, no creas, pero si lo conseguimos te contamos
<juan_> ya tengo lo que pides
<juan_> como se abre un privado
<sevenup__> el tema es aprender supongo
<ElPasmo> escribe /query sevenup__ hola
<ElPasmo> sí, justamente
<sevenup__> aun estamos intentando conectar
<sevenup__> juan_,
<sevenup__> ¿sabes usar webs como paste.ubuntu.com?
<sevenup__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sevenup__> Ahí escribes texto (en este caso el resultado de algunos comandos y le das a pegar
<sevenup__> te dará un enlace y nos muestras el enlace
<juan_> lo intentamos
<sevenup__> los comandos que me interesaría ver son
<sevenup__> lsblk && mount && cat /etc/fstab && ls -ld /media/mint/ && ls -ld /media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902/juan/Música
<sevenup__> pones todo eso así seguido en una terminal
<juan_> voy
<sevenup__> y todo el texto que salga, lo copias y lo metes en esa web
<sevenup__> le das al botón de la web que pone [paste] y nos das la URL web resultante
<juan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15390869/
<sevenup__> como estás en el live
<juan_> si
<sevenup__> y los cambios que hagamos en los permisos no deberia importar
<juan_> ya
<juan_> el caso es que mas tarde cuando instale el sistema operativo pueda leer todo eso de nuevo
<sevenup__> tiene que haber mejor manera de hacerlo (más limpia)
<sevenup__> pero ... para salir del paso
<juan_> solo me interesa salvar los archivos. A lo demas que le den
<juan_> incluido el disco
<sevenup__> yo probaria sudo chown -Rv mint /media
<juan_> y eso que hace
<sevenup__> cambiar el propietario de todos los directorios dependientes de /media para que el nuevo propietario sea mint
<sevenup__> que es el usuario que estás usando
<juan_> ah
<juan_> pues a ello
<sevenup__> el -R es para que lo haga en los subdirectorios
<sevenup__> y el -v es para que te informe de si lo hace
<sevenup__> o tiene problemas
<juan_> se supone que tengo que estar en la carpeta musica
<sevenup__> no importaria
<sevenup__> porque le estás dando una ruta absoluta
<sevenup__> cuando en el comando que ejecutas haces referencia a una ubicación empezando por /
<sevenup__> no tienes que estar situado en esa carpeta, la ruta es absoluta
<juan_> bueno, el terminal se ha puesto a trabajar y esta barriendo todo lo que encuentra
<sevenup__> si, supongo estará entrando en los subdirectorios uno a uno
<sevenup__> y cambiando el propietario
<juan_> eso pienso yo por lo que estoy viendo
<juan_> el disco es de 320 Gb
<sevenup__> no importa, no deberían ser más de 5 minutos
<juan_> entre 5 y 10 calculo yo
<juan_> suponiendo que no coja el usb que esta conectado
<juan_> ya termino
<sevenup__> y los candados siguen?
<juan_> es lo que voy a mirar ahora
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> no, ya no estan
<sevenup__> ok
<sevenup__> pues a copiar
<juan_> voy a salver todo ello
<juan_> antes de que se vaya a la mierda de verdad el disco
<juan_> muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda
<sevenup__> nada
<juan_> un saludo
<sevenup__> suerte
<ElPasmo> eso, animo con esa copia :)
<juan_> gracias a ver si recupero lo mas posible
<juan_> joer
<juan_> bye
<sevenup__> bye
<sevenup__> ElPasmo, yo tengo bastante lío con sobre como resolver temas de permisos
<sevenup__> por la captura que puso aquí
<sevenup__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15390869/
<sevenup__> imagino que la línea /dev/sdd3 on /media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<sevenup__> y donde pone (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<sevenup__> sospecho que pueda ser nosuid el que le afecte para no tener permisos
<sevenup__> pero tampoco estoy seguro
<ElPasmo> yo ahí también me pierdo un poco
<sevenup__> no lo tengo muy claro
<sevenup__> o eso o le falta alguna opción
<sevenup__> por ejemplo
<sevenup__> yo acabo de conectar un pincho USB
<sevenup__> /dev/sdc1 on /media/optimus/91B4-1121 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<ElPasmo> Yo creo que cuando inicias con un livecd inicias con otro usuario externo al sistema, la solución pasa o por ampliar los permisos o cambiar los usuarios... no debe haber mucho más que eso
<sevenup__> al escribir mount se ve que esos son los permisos con lo que lo ha montado
<sevenup__> sistema vfat (creo que es para fat16 y fat32, al menos fat32)
<sevenup__> en modo rw (lectura y escritura)
<sevenup__> lo de nosuid a mi tambien me lo puso (asi que eso tal vez no es importante)
<sevenup__> pero tiene uid=1000,gid=1000
<sevenup__> user ID y Group ID con valor 1000, que es mi usuario
<sevenup__> optimus@optimus-desktop ~ $ cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<sevenup__> optimus:x:1000:1000:optimus,,,:/home/optimus:/bin/bash
<ElPasmo> Creo que te estas confundiendo
<ElPasmo> entre los permisos con los que montas un sistema de archivos
<ElPasmo> y los permisos de los archivos dentro de ese sistema
<sevenup__> están relacionados
<sevenup__> creo yo
<ElPasmo> Para nada :)
<sevenup__> esos permisos que he puesto afectan a todo /media/optimus/91B4-1121
<ElPasmo> dentro del sistema de archivos que montes puedes tener archivos de cualquier usuario con sus propios permisos
<ElPasmo> fíjate en su paste
<ElPasmo> drwxr-x---+ 5 root root 100 Mar 15 10:34 /media/mint/
<ElPasmo> drwxr-xr-x 34 1000 1000 4096 Mar  4 21:01 /media/mint/fe15f7d4-f182-4c40-b519-12dabbe60902/juan/Música
<ElPasmo> ni el usuario mint, ni el root son el usuario 1000
<sevenup__> hmmm
<sevenup__> ok
<ElPasmo> media/mint era del root, pero la carpeta música era del 1000
<sevenup__> me doy por vencido la verdad xD
<ElPasmo> que es el root en un sistema normal
<ElPasmo> y luego está con el usuario mint que es el que inicia el livecd
<ElPasmo> de hecho, cuando instale el nuevo sistema operativo, seguramente tenga que hacer otro chown para volver a recuperar los archivos
<ElPasmo> me gusta más tu solución
<sevenup__> de todas las maneras
<sevenup__> en mi ejemplo
<sevenup__> es vfat el sistema que monto
<ElPasmo> porque yo lo que estaba intentando era que pusiera los permisos todo a 777 y eso es más complicado de recuperar después
<sevenup__> ahi no hay permisos que valgan
<ElPasmo> ya, pero en su caso era un ext4
<sevenup__> cuando lo monte, no va a respetar los permisos de windows
<ElPasmo> ahí sí que hay permisos :D
<sevenup__> interesante
<sevenup__> igual haga alguna prueba con el usb en ext3 en otro momento
<ElPasmo> o iniciar desde un liveusb
<sevenup__> tambien
<ElPasmo> e intenta acceder a ficheros de tu ordena con distintos usuarios
<ElPasmo> verás que los distintos usuarios no te pondra el nombre, sino el número
<ElPasmo> y cada archivo tendrá sus permisos específicos
<sevenup__> ese 1000 que le puso a el
<sevenup__> será porque en su sistema anterior, su usuario principal tenia el UID 1000?
<ElPasmo> es el root de sus sistema anteror
<ElPasmo> exacto
<ElPasmo> normalmente el 1000 es el root del sistema anterior
<sevenup__> yo creo que es el 0 root
<sevenup__> optimus@optimus-desktop ~ $ cat /etc/passwd | grep root
<sevenup__> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bas
<sevenup__> y el usuario con permisos de sudo, el principal
<sevenup__> es el 1000
<sevenup__> optimus@optimus-desktop ~ $ cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<sevenup__> optimus:x:1000:1000:optimus,,,:/home/optimus:/bin/bash
<sevenup__> mi usuario es ese
<ElPasmo> perdon
<ElPasmo> el 1000 es su usuario juan en el sistema anterior
<ElPasmo> el root suele ser 0
<ElPasmo> exacto
<sevenup__> luego he visto cosas que me han confundido
<sevenup__> a un amigo por ejemplo
<ElPasmo> yo tengo dos usuarios en mi máquina, el primero es 1000 el segundo es 1001
<sevenup__> estaba siguiendo un tuto para instalar owncloud (algo tipo dropbox) en la raspberry pi
<ElPasmo> si inicio con un livecd veré los archivos con esos permisos
<ElPasmo> sí
<sevenup__> y el hizo el monaje manual (con las opciones por defecto) de una particion de su disco duro externo a la raspberri pi
<sevenup__> lo montó creo que en /media/almacen le llamó
<sevenup__> y almacen y todo lo que dependia de él tenia bien los permisos, pero no le dejó escribir
<sevenup__> hasta que cambiamos los permisos de /media
<sevenup__> que digamos afecta a todo lo que está dentro
<ElPasmo> tiene sentido
<ElPasmo> no, afecta al sistema
<ElPasmo> es decir tú para montar das un punto de montaje, los permisos de ese punto de montaje te permitirán escribir o leer del sistema
<ElPasmo> pero luego cada archivo tendrá sus propios permisos
<sevenup__> si
<ElPasmo> ahora que al poder leer o escribir del sistema puedes listar los archivos
<sevenup__> y si estás en una subcarpeta igual te afectan los permisos de la carpeta padre
<ElPasmo> pero si quieres leer su contenido tendrás que tener los permisos para ello
<ElPasmo> no
<ElPasmo> por eso haces el -R
<sevenup__> no sé si esto tiene algo que ver
<sevenup__> optimus@optimus-desktop ~ $ ls -ld /media
<sevenup__> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 mar  6 22:52 /media
<sevenup__> optimus@optimus-desktop ~ $ ls -ld /media/optimus
<sevenup__> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 mar 15 11:55 /media/optimus
<ElPasmo> para cambiar los permisos recursivamente a todas las subcarpetas y sus archivos
<conigu> buen día tengo un servicio motion que me entrega imagenes en vivo por cierto puerto (motion)... el caso es que motion no tiene para configurarle un usuario y contraseña, cualquiera podría ver esto.
<conigu> Cómo proteger de intrusos?
<conigu> por default motion tiene activo que solo desde local puede conectarse al webcam, pero necesito abrirlo a internet...
<conigu> aunque claro, protegido
<uruk7> hola gente estoy utilizando apache desde ubuntu alguien sabe como activar el servicio https -> SSL estoy buscando por internet y no me aclaro
<ElPasmo> uruk7: yo lo hice hace años usando: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-7.0-doc/ssl-howto.html
<ElPasmo> supongo que no habrá cambiado mucho desde entonces
<uruk7> el pasmo eso mas o menos lo se hacer desde el tutorial mi problema es validar las keys me esta
<uruk7> me estan hablando de tilizar let's encrypt que me las da gratis
<ElPasmo> Ah sí, si no quieres que te de el aviso de certificación tienes que procurarte una certificación de una entidad, y let's encrypt parece el lugar para hacerlo, pero eso ya es para producto final, no para hacer pruebas en casa
<ElPasmo> no sé si me explico
<uruk7> profundizare en ello
<ElPasmo> vamos a ver, la cosa es uruk7 que no necesitas let's encrypt para activar SSL. Necesitas let's encrypt para que un tercero certifique que tu servidor es quién dice ser cuando se establece el protocolo SSL.
<uruk7> ElPasmo mi problema es que seguia los pasos i me daba error la https por un tercero
<ElPasmo> me puedes dar una url para probar uruk7?
<uruk7> eso lo hice hace tiempo, Elpasmo y lo deje aparcado porque se tenia que pagar
<uruk7> pero ahora me han chivado que se puede hacer gratuitamente
<ElPasmo> no es un error lo que te salía, era una advertencia
<uruk7> si advertencia tipo seguridad
<ElPasmo> sí, y ahora se puede hacer gratuitamente... es una gran noticia de hace muy poquito
<ElPasmo> Pero ya te digo, que para montarse un servidor en casa no es necesario... o debería
<uruk7> a ver no se muy bien como funciona el encriptado se que crea un tunel de seguridad entre servidor i usuario pero es que el codigo javascript que utilizo lo tengo encriptado con funciones de encriptacion i mediante doble load por php i variables de sesion desde javascript i php el intercambio de datos me queda bastante protegido ya sin https
<uruk7> sessionStorage i localstorage
<ElPasmo> lo más seguro es usar https, y para usar https no necesitas una entidad certificadora como let's encrypt. Puedes activarlo sin ello. Lo que quiero decir es que si para el servicio que vas a ofrecer con tu servidor no es importante que salga la advertencia no te preocupes por ello.
<ElPasmo> Ahora, si necesitas dar la confianza extra a tus visitantes, entonces no creas que código javascript puede sustituir el SSL
<uruk7> bueno es que me gustaria comenzar a comercializar mi web
<uruk7> i malo seria que comenzase a sacar advertencias
<ElPasmo> Vas a comercializar tu web con un apache desde tu casa?
<uruk7> si me gustaria
<uruk7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sulslNhKoyg
<uruk7> creas paginas web desde una pagina web interactivamente
<uruk7> ponlo en alta definicion lo veras mejor desde youtube
<uruk7> el programa solo me ocupa 5kb
<ElPasmo> muy chulo
<ElPasmo> Pero si quieres ir en serio yo te aconsejaría contratar un hosting... te garantizará mejor que tu web está siempre online
<sevenup__> habeis usado Blender?
<uruk7> una pregunta desde pastebin se puede poner un codigo para siempre o lo maximo es un mes?
<ledda> uruk7, segun dicen, todo lo que a internet sube, ahi quedará para siempre
<mtellez> Hola a todos, estoy usando ubuntu 14.04.4, y tengo un problema itermitente con los acentos. Ya sea en Telegram, emacs o intellij idea, empiezo a escribir acentos sin problemas, y de repente, ya no me acentúa las letras, para más tarde acentuarlas de nuevo. A alguien le ha pasado?
<ElPasmo> mtellez es posible que uses sin querer el atajo de teclado que te cambia el teclado? puede ser Super + Espacio o Shift + Super + Espacio
<mtellez> ElPasmo, no creo que sea eso, por que el teclado que uso tiene la distribución de teclas dvorak, y los otros 2 (español e inglés) son qwerty, entonces si me daría cuenta si cambio de teclado.
<ElPasmo> Pues entonces ni idea :(
<mtellez> ElPasmo, gracias de todas formas!
<ElPasmo> De nada! :)
<mefista> hola
<mefista> quiero configurar un router cisco 877
<mimecar> si la duda no tiene relación con Ubuntu pregunta mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mefista> alguien conectado
<mimecar> si la duda no tiene relación con Ubuntu pregunta mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<cyclops> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-16
<sevenup__> hi
<sevenup__> ¿alguno os manejais con blender?
<Ocsi> iempre, no lo dudes
<ledda> buenas tardes
<ledda> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-17
<salapin> <salapin> ayer recibi mi bq E5 con ubuntu phone
<salapin> <salapin> ahora se me plantean algunas dudas
<salapin> <salapin> tengo en el pc un directorio dentro de /home/usuario
<salapin> <salapin> llamado  musica
<salapin> <salapin> quiero copiar todo el contenido de ese directorio
<guampa> salapin: ya te levanto el ban el robot
<salapin> gracias
<guampa> tene en cuenta que detecta cuando hay muchas lineas escritas muy rapido y te calla para que no flodees el canal
<salapin> ok lo entiendo
<salapin> os ha llegado todo lo que he pegado guampa
<salapin> ?
<guampa> hasta "quiero copar el contenido de ese directorio"!
<salapin> ok
<salapin> pues mejor lo vuelvo a escribir
<salapin> despacio
<salapin> ayer recibi mi bq Aquaris E5 ubuntu edition
<salapin> todo correcto, el telfono funciona bien etc. Lo primero que hice fue actualizarlo.
<salapin> Ahora se me plantean algunas dudas
<salapin> principalmente tengo un pc con ubuntu
<salapin> y compartor el directorio musica por smb
<salapin> con otros dispositivos
<guampa> aha
<salapin> ahora desde el E5 intento acceder al directorio compartido, a través del explorador de archivos oficial que he instalado desde el centro de software de ubuntu de ubuntu phone
<guampa> queres acceder el share desde el telefono?
<salapin> el tema es que puedo acceder desde el movil al directorio compartido
<salapin> pero si intento copiar algo en el telefono concretamente en /home/phablet/Musicaejemplo
<salapin> no me deja
<salapin> sin embargo
<salapin> si desde el telefono abro algun archivo del directorio compartido del PC, este me lo copia un directorio "provisional" por llamarlo del algún modo dentro de /home/phablet/nombreraro
<mimecar> ¿tienes puesta la OTA 9.1 verdad?
<salapin> voy a mirar y te digo exactamente
<salapin> exacto mimecar  ubuntu 15.04 (OTA-9.1)
<mimecar> ¿accedes a la carpeta compartidad con el gestor de archivos?
<salapin> si
<salapin> puedo acceder
<salapin> sin problemas
<salapin> a todos los directorios compartidos
<salapin> el tema es que no puedo copiarlos
<guampa> y copiar desde el telefono a la pc podes?
<salapin> no he probado, voy a probaR
<salapin> a ver... se me ha olvidado comentar una cosa
<salapin> para poder ver el contenido que tengo compartido me pide la contraseña de usuario del telefono
<mimecar> ¿para conectar del PC al teléfono?
<salapin> *para poder ver el contenido que tengo compartido desde el PCme pide la contraseña de usuario del telefono
<salapin> mimecar,  para poder ver lo que tengo compartido desde el pc en el telefono
<mimecar> no me suena que el gestor de Ubuntu Touch necesite esos permisos
<mimecar> ya que directamente no usa sudo
<mimecar> lo podría ver con mi E5 pero ya sería mañana
<salapin> voy a intentar explicarme mejor
<salapin> que igual os he confundido un poco
<mimecar> Teléfono => PC (SMB) pide contraseña
<mimecar> es eso?
<salapin> si, se la pongo y me lo muestra sin problemas
<salapin> Telefono =>  PC (SMB) contraseña del telefono Y veo lo que tengo compartido desde el PC
<salapin> y Puedo copiar archivos al pc
<salapin> he probado con una imagen
<salapin> el problema es cuando
<salapin> PC => Telefono copiar archivos
<salapin> voy a subir unas imágenes y lo expongo en el canal para que lo veais
<salapin> subir las imagenes es un follon
<salapin> a ver..
<salapin> mimecar,  no me puedes ayudar?
<mimecar> a subir las imágenes?
<salapin> no no
<salapin> subir las imagenes no
<salapin> con lo que te comento de no poder copiar la musica del pc en el movil
<mimecar> puedo ver mañana si consigo replicar el fallo que tienes
<salapin> ok a ver
<mimecar> no he usado el teléfono con Samba, sólo por cable
<salapin> sabes si existe algun programa
<salapin> para grabar lo que veo en la pantalla del telefono?
<mimecar> para hacer una captura?
<salapin> captura es vol + y vol - a la vez
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> no he visto por la tienda aplicaciones para hacer un vídeo
<salapin> ok
<mimecar> ¿qué parte inicia la copa?
<mimecar> copia
<mimecar> el PC o el teléfono
<salapin> espera un segundo y te digo
<salapin> mimecar definitivamente no me deja copiar nada en ambos sentidos
<salapin> puedo verlo todo
<salapin> desde el telefono
<salapin> y acceder a los directorios compartidos desde el pc por smb
<mimecar> ¿qué acceso le has dado a la carpeta que estás compartiendo?
<salapin> Musica concretamente tiene todos los permisos
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos le has dado?
<salapin> rwx
<salapin> igual vienen por ahí los tiros
<salapin> voy a hacer unas revisiones
<mimecar> ya, pero el acceso a la carpeta puede ser de sólo lectura
<mimecar> y no acceder para escribir
<salapin> comprendo voy a mirar
<mimecar> ¿te ha pedido el usuario y la contraseña del PC al conectar?
<salapin> si la primera vez
<salapin> le he dicho que recuerde
<mimecar> si lee pero no escribe
<mimecar> puede ser cosa de permisos
<salapin> voy a observar
<mimecar> comparte una carpeta sin usuario y contraseña
<salapin> porque la mayoria de usuarios os gusta mas el cable
<salapin> jejeje
<mimecar> porque conectas y ya funciona
<salapin> mimecar por otro lado, porque no me notifica que tengo mensajes nuevos de telegram a no ser que abra la aplicacion
<salapin> el e5
<mimecar> me suena que estaba reportado ese bug
<salapin> hay solucion?
<salapin> es decir, tengo que tener abierta la aplicacion en segundo plano para que me notifique
<salapin> sabes si van agregar funciones como buscar por alias etc
<mimecar> de momento están corrigiendo los errores y haciendo la aplicación funcional
<mimecar> aquí tienes el listado de los que están reportados https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app
<salapin> mimecar hace mucho que tienes el E5
<salapin> ¿?
<mimecar> desde que salió
<salapin> cuanto hace?
<mimecar> igual que el E4.5
<salapin> estas contento con el o que, a mi me gusta
<salapin> pero ya te digo lo recibi ayer
<mimecar> es algo diferente a Android
<salapin> y estoy toquiteando
<mimecar> le quedan muchas cosas pero van mejorando poco a poco
<salapin> claro, a ver si triunfa un poco y se contempla como alternativa real a  android
<salapin> tengo
<salapin> la tablet
<salapin> Android
<mimecar> escribe más despacio
<mimecar> has vuelto a activar la protección del canal
<salapin> decia
<salapin> que tengo tablet Android
<salapin> telefono principal con lumia 950 XL y ahora el "capricho" ubuntu-phone
<salapin> E5 Aquaris BQ
<mimecar> las dudas de ubuntu phone las puedes preguntar aquí o en #ubuntu-phone-es
<mimecar> en los dos canales se resuelven las dudas
<malebola> msg malebola identify amfeta
<mimecar> malebola, usa la ventana del servidor para poner los comandos
<malebola> lo se lo se
<malebola> la he cagado
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<malebola> si
<malebola> es la ostia
<malebola> hacia mucho que no usaba este porog
<malebola> profg
<mimecar> si has puesto tu contraseña ya tardas en cambiarla
<malebola> si ya lo se
<mimecar> en un rato estará en el servidor de log de Ubuntu...
<malebola> sabes como cambiarla
<malebola> asi rapido
<malebola> me lo pasas en privado
<malebola> mimecar,
<mimecar> primero identificate en el IRC
<malebola> lidto
<malebola> listo. perdona
<malebola> ya estoy
<malebola> mimecar, gracias brother
<mimecar> lo has cambiado verdad?
<malebola> mimecar,siu
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-18
<salapin> Como puedo ver videos con extension .mp4 en ubuntu phone
<salapin> ¿?
<Wibol> Has probado a instalar VLC?
<Crashbit> tengo VLC, pero tira hacia chromecast?
<Crashbit> Pensaba que no lo soportaba aun
<salapin> se puede instalar vlc en ubuntu phone?
<Wibol> no lo he probado nunca, pero supongo que sí
<Wibol> nunca he usudo ubuntu phone
<salapin> ok
<Wibol> tiene un gestor de software como ubuntu?
<salapin> si claro
<salapin> centro de software
<salapin> pero no aparece
<Wibol> pues pruebalo porque vlc suele reproducir cualquier formato...
<Crashbit> Ups, perdón, confundí el canal
<Crashbit> xD
<Wibol> pues entonces no estará soportado
<ricard> como se crea una carpeta m3u?
<ricard> como crear una carpeta m3u
<joaquin_> hola que tal, como han estado?
<joaquin_> una consulta rapida como puedo copiar archivos unicamente con extenciones php css y html usando scp o rsycn?
<juan_> Hello
<juan_> Help in spanish, please
<mimecar> ¿has leído el tópico del canal?
<juan_> Coño, no me habia dado cuenta de que ya estaba en español. Gracias mimecar y perdon por las molestias
<juan_> ¿Como puedo leer la pantalla de arranque de linux?
<mimecar> pulsa F2
<juan_> F2 cuando
<juan_> o sea, en que momento
<mimecar> al poco de que empiece el arranque
<juan_> vale+
<juan_> ahora vuelvo
<juan_> gracias
<juan_> Hola de nuevo. Nada. Lo del F2 no funciona
<juan_> lo pulso pero sigue arrancando hasta que llego a la pantalla de usuario y contraseña
<juan_> y quiero ver los dos errores que me da el sistema al arrancar
<mimecar> con esa tecla te tendrían que salir los mensajes en Ubuntu
<juan_> estoy en linux mint
<juan_> ¿no deberia ser igual?
<mimecar> debería ir igual si no lo han desactivado
<juan_> A ver, el problema es que al arrancar me da un error de "acpi pcc ..."
<juan_> he mirado en internet y cambiando una linea del grub desaparece
<juan_> pero a cambio me aparece toda la retahila del arranque (antes no)
<juan_> y al ver lo del arranque observo que hay dos errores o mensajes de fail
<juan_> pero como va tan rápido no puedo ver de que se trata
<juan_> En concreto "ACPI PCC system fail"
<juan_> Bueno
<juan_> volvere en otro instante a ver si hay mas suerte
<juan_> un saludo
<mimecar> ACPI está relacionado con el ahorro de energía
<juan_> eso lo se
<juan_> y encontre la "solucion" en internet
<juan_> pero ahora es que puedo ver todo lo que hace el equipo al arrancar
<juan_> pero como las lineas suben a toda velocidad
<juan_> no me da tiempo a ver los dos nuevos errores que salen durante la carga del sistema
<juan_> y con lo del F2 que acabo de probar tampoco me ha servido
<juan_> ¿No hay manera de editar ese archivo o como se llame del proceso de arranque?
<juan_> ¿Eso no queda registrado en algun lugar?
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91286/how-to-see-log-to-find-a-boot-problem
<juan_> Bueno, he podido ver lo que quería pero no me aparece por ningún lado lo del "fail". Ni buscándolo exprofeso
<juan_> El problema viene de que se me rompio el disco duro hace tres dias. He puesto otro y ayer el nuevo se me quedo congelado y no habia manera de hacer nada. Apague el equipo por las bravas mediante el boton de power y al arrancar daba errores de modo que no arrancaba. Vuelta a cargar el sistema operativo
<mimecar> ¿era nuevo el disco que pusiste?
<juan_> Si
<juan_> El anterior ya tenia su tiempo
<juan_> desde 2011
<juan_> trabajando sin descanso
<juan_> Asi que ahora he cargado el sistema operativo de nuevo pero estoy receloso antes de seguir configurando esto para que se vuelva a quedar congelado
<juan_> Menos mal que lo del disco antiguo lo pude salvar todo
<mimecar> si con un disco nuevo se queda bloqueado revisa la RAM
<juan_> la ram esta bien, o eso creo. hay 8 gigas
<mimecar> ¿lo has comprobado?
<juan_> pues no
<juan_> como lo hago
<juan_> ?
<juan_> O sea, que orden doy en el terminal
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343114/how-to-check-for-errors-in-ram-via-linux
<juan_> estaba mirando esto: http://tecnologia.uncomo.com/articulo/como-probar-la-memoria-ram-en-linux-214.html
<juan_> me dice que hay 4096 Mb. Pensaba que tenía 8. Esa debe de ser la del portátil
<mimecar> tienes 64 bits?
<juan_> si
<juan_> voy a ver si chequeando por el metodo que me indicas sale lo mismo o no
<mimecar> no es que te salga más o menos memoria
<mimecar> tienes que hacer un test de la memoria
<juan_> eso voy a hacer
<juan_> volvere dentro de un rato
<juan_> un saludo
<juan_> Hola de nuevo
<juan_> Ya he hecho el analisis de la RAM y me dice que esta bien
<juan_> lo he hecho con la orden memtester 4096 10 ya que linux mint no me da la opcion de analizar memoria en modo live CD (o yo no he sabido dar con la opcion)
<juan_> Bueno, ya veo que estais liados. Ya entrare en otra ocasion.
<juan_> Mientras me parece que me voy a cargar el sistema y volver a instalar, aunque el error ACPI PCC probe failed seguira saliendo
<juan_> un saludo
<sevenup__> yo tengo ese error
<sevenup__> no le he dado importancia, ¿la tiene? xD
<salapin> Buenas noches desde Spain
<salapin> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el scope de kodi en ubuntu phone
<XavierC_> hola a todos, tengo un problema con el sistema, instale el 16.04 beta
<XavierC_> cuando intento de actualizar he instalar o lo que sea me sale este error http://pastebin.com/cxA8Xujw
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-19
<GridCube> hi
 * icemodding hola!
<mimecar> hola
<icemodding> hola mimecar
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Como puedo solucionar el siguiente mensaje que me sale durante el arranque del sistema??? ACPI PCCprobe failed
<juan_> Solo por curiosiad... ¿hay alguien ahí o estoy yo solo escribiendo para nada? No soy lo que se dice un usuario avanzado de esto del Linux
<mimecar> has entrado en el canal y estás escribiendo
<mimecar> tienes una lista de usuarios en el cliente del IRC
<juan_> Hola mimecar. Lo cierto es que solo veo una columna a la izquierda con mi nombre, el tuyo y Chanserv, y luego otra columna grande que ocupa el resto de la pantalla
<sevenup__> juan_, yo también tengo ese mensaje
<sevenup__> no creo que sea relevante
<juan_> Vale. Ya veo que no esoty solo.
<mimecar> hay en torno a 44 personas, ¿qué cliente de IRC estás usando?
<juan_> jejejeje. No tengo ni idea. Es mas, no se ni lo que es un cliente
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> la aplicación que estás usando
<juan_> O sea, si se lo que es ser cliente en una tienda, pero no en terminos informaticos
<sevenup__> que importa?
<sevenup__> xD
<juan_> Ah,
<sevenup__> se refiere al programa que usas para conectarte al IRC
<sevenup__> probablemente hexchat
<sevenup__> pero ... no veo la importancia de la pregunta
<juan_> he entrado aqui con xchat-gnome o algo asi
<mimecar> si usara hexchat vería a todos los usuarios
<mimecar> importa porque está diciendo que no ve a nadie
<sevenup__> los ve
<sevenup__> pero como no le  respondieron en 1 minuto
<sevenup__> pues no sabrá si perdió la conexión
<sevenup__> 2 minutos
<mimecar> sevenup__, ha dicho que sólo veía un par de usuarios
<mimecar> juan_, sal de xchat-gnome e instala hexchat
<sevenup__> será que no ve bien
<sevenup__> no creo que xchat-gnome no te muestre los usuarios
<juan_> A ver. Yo solo tengo dos columnas en mi monitor. Una larga a todo lo alto del monitor donde aparecen Chanserv, mimecar, sevenup__ y yo mismo, y luego otra columna que ocupa el resto de la pantalla donde ahora estoy viendo lo que escribimos. Nada mas
<sevenup__> ok
<juan_> Hexchat???
<mimecar> es otro cliente de IRC
<juan_> Eso me parece que lo carga por defecto pero viene en ingles
<juan_> y si encima de no tener ni puñetera de linux, tengo que explicarme o que me expliquen algo en ingles... voy de mal en peor
<juan_> voy a ver
<sevenup__> en hexchat, pulsas control + t
<sevenup__> escribes /server irc.freenode.net
<juan_> bueno. en hexchat ya veo tres columnas
<sevenup__> y luego escribes /join #ubuntu-es
<sevenup__> si es que es importante
<juan_> Hombre, importante, es que entienda lo que me digan.
<juan__> Hola
<sevenup__> hola
<juan__> Vaya
<juan__> ahora veo doble
<mimecar> cierra el otro cliente...
<juan__> sera eso
<juan__> no no me he marchado, o eso creo
<juan__> vale sigo aqui
<juan__> bien
<juan__> al lio
<juan__> cuando arranco el equipo, durante el arranque me sale ACPI PCC Probe Failed. ¿Como se soluciona eso si es que tiene solucion?
<juan__> Uso Linux Mint 17.3
<sevenup__> no creo que sea importante
<sevenup__> a mi también me sucede que yo recuerde
<juan__> ¿Entonces no tiene nada que ver con que se te congele la pantalla en algunas ocasiones?
<sevenup__> no
<sevenup__> no debería
<juan__> Y como consecuencia tengas que apagar por las bravas y luego me de error de sistema al reiniciar??
<Mikelevel> juan__~ esto es ubuntu , no mint
<Mikelevel> quizas el problema sea que usas mint
<juan__> ¿Y mint no es ubuntu o algo parecido?
<Mikelevel> no
<sevenup__> joer
<sevenup__> xD
<juan__> vale
<juan__> es que ubuntu me daba todavia mas problemas, por eso lo deje por imposible
<sevenup__> juan__, si usas Linux Mint y eres novato
<juan__> pues si
<juan__> usuario normalito
<sevenup__> es probable que tu problema tenga que ver con los drivers de la parte gráfica
<juan__> vale
<juan__> Nvidia
<sevenup__> o incluso una combinación entre los drivers de la parte gráfica y el escritorio que estás usando, probablemente Cinnamon
<juan__> mate
<juan__> cinnamon ni me carga siquiera
<sevenup__> ok, prueba a ir al menu de administración y ejecuta el programa administrador de controladores
<juan__> eso ya lo hice
<juan__> me daba la opcion de carga normal o por defecto y la recomendada con nvidia drivers
<juan__> escogi la de nvidia
<juan__> pero el mensaje me sale con ambas opciones
<sevenup__> el mensaje no creo que sea el problema
<sevenup__> yo probaría con la opción normal
<sevenup__> durante un tiempo hasta estar seguro que es eso
<juan__> de eso no tengo duda. El mensaje sale porque hay algun problema en algun sitio
<sevenup__> hmmm
<sevenup__> sí, pero ese mensaje no tiene que ver con tu problema de los cuelgues
<juan__> Mirando por google en algun sitio he visto que pone que se soluciona actualizando el kernel
<sevenup__> yo también tengo Linux Mint, tengo ese mensaje y cuelgues cero
<sevenup__> prueba a postear si quieres en el foro en español de linux mint
<juan__> A ver. Yo he instalado Mint Mate por defecto sin nada extra ni zarandajas
<sevenup__> ya
<juan__> no he metido nada aparte de eso salvo xchat-gnome para buscar ayuda
<sevenup__> y?
<sevenup__> tienes un problema porque esto funciona asi
<juan__> por que si tengo que actualizar un kernel, primero he de enterarme lo que es eso
<sevenup__> no siempre funciona bien con las opciones por defecto
<juan__> y luego como se actualiza
<sevenup__> bien, en el foro de Linux Mint en Español tienes info de ese tipo
<juan__> je
<juan__> ya me he visto negro para entrar aqui, como para andar buscando ese otro sitio
<sevenup__> foro en español: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=68&sid=faafe7577232db5dccea565ddd105303
<juan__> vale
<sevenup__> y el enlace sobre cómo actualizar el kernel si piensas que ese es el tema
<sevenup__> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=74570
<sevenup__> mi consejo?
<sevenup__> según cómo de molestos sean los cuelgues
<juan__> no, no lo pienso. solo he leido que el mensajito ese se iba actualizando
<sevenup__> prueba la opción por defecto de los controladores gráficos hasta que encuentres solución
<juan__> hombre
<sevenup__> a ver
<juan__> los dos ultimos cuelgues tuve que instalar todo de nuevo
<sevenup__> ACPI PCC probe failed
<sevenup__> tan siquiera me he molestado en ver que es
<sevenup__> pero en internet tiene que aparecer
<juan__> sali por las bravas por que no hacia caso de ningun boton ni tecla asi que por las bravas
<sevenup__> traduciendo un poco sin saber mucho, parece alguna comprobacion de ACPI PCC
<juan__> al reiniciar no reconocia el sistema y daba error grave con pantalla en negro
<juan__> si aparecer aparece
<juan__> pero hay muchas opiniones
<juan__> y lo malo es que no tengo ni idea de lo qeu estan hablando
<sevenup__> definición de ACPI: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<juan__> por que si es copiar una orden y pegar en terminal, hasta ahi llego
<juan__> y poco mas
<sevenup__> trata de estabilizar el sistema
<sevenup__> y vete indagando
<juan__> acpi es algo relacionado con el control de energia
<sevenup__> yo lo que estoy leyendo
<sevenup__> es que ignores ese mensaje
<sevenup__> osea, en internet viene a decir eso los primeros sitios que estoy leyendo
<sevenup__> tu problema es otro y tienes que aprender a identificarlo
<sevenup__> pero te repito, deben ser los drivers de la gráfica
<juan__> je
<sevenup__> para estar seguro
<sevenup__> pon la opcion por defecto y no la recomendada de nvidia
<sevenup__> y prueba a ver que pasa
<juan__> estoy recargando los drivers que vienen por defecto
<sevenup__> y luego ... tendrás que documentarte
<juan__> al insalar
<juan__> instalar
<sevenup__> ya, bueno
<sevenup__> luego tendrás que reiniciar para que esos drivers se apliquen
<juan__> tengo que reiniciar si
<sevenup__> ¿Cada cuando se te bloqueaba?
<juan__> uf
<juan__> mas o menos un par de veces por cada tres dias
<juan__> pantalla tiesa sin obedecer a nada
<juan__> apagado por power
<sevenup__> pues tendrás que esperar a que pasen un par de dias a ver que tal
<juan__> y se acabo la historia. Volvera instalar
<sevenup__> y buscar info
<juan__> es que ya llevo asi dos semanas
<sevenup__> xDDDDD
<mimecar> la otra opción es pasarte a Ubuntu...
<sevenup__> claro
<sevenup__> xDDD
<juan__> ya vengo de ubuntu
<juan__> y lo deje por imposible
<juan__> era todavia peor
<sevenup__> una cosa no quita la otra
<sevenup__> ni el hecho de que lleves asi 2 semanas o un mes significa que vayas a tener una respuesta antes
<sevenup__> tienes algun problema de hardware, necesitas hacer pruebas
<mimecar> si estás con Mint tendrás que usar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> o el canal de Mint (si está en Freenode)
<sevenup__> busca gente que reporte el mismo problema y tenga tu mismo chip gráfico
<juan__> bueno.
<sevenup__> xDDD
<juan__> de momento voy a reiniciar
<sevenup__> yo tengo mint, mimecar
<juan__> y que sea lo que Dios quiera
<sevenup__> no veo la diferencia entre mint y ubuntu
<mimecar> son parecidas
<mimecar> pero cada una tiene sus manías
<juan__> Venga, un saludo a ambos y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios
<sevenup__> y no se le puede ayudar?
<sevenup__> xD
<juan__> a una mala vuelta a cargar sistema
<mimecar> por eso hay un canal para Ubuntu y otro (-cafe) para todo lo que no sea Ubuntu
<sevenup__> es un sistema basado en rpm
<sevenup__> *deb
<mimecar> y?
<sevenup__> seguro que tiene muchas similitudes en el troubleshooting
<sevenup__> como que y?
<sevenup__> que si viniese con ese mismo problema teniendo ubuntu
<sevenup__> simplemente le dirias que puede quedarse en el canal
<mimecar> los canales son temáticos
<juan__> ale, ale, no os pongais a discutir entre vosotros y seguid ayudando a los pobres incautos como yo
<sevenup__> pero tampoco sabrias ayudarle
<sevenup__> xDDD
<sevenup__> vete a la mierda
<juan__> a la mi.... no. A cargar de nuevo el sistema
<juan__> eso fijo
<juan__> o casi
<juan__> un saludo
<xenial> hola
<xenial> es verdad que Ubuntu 16.04 cambiará el Plymouth ?
<uruk7> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar
<conigu> uruk7:
<uruk7> es referente a un mobil que cuando lo conecto por usb puedo acceder desde el programa archivos pero desde la consola no se localizarlo
<conigu> normalmente se montan en /media
<conigu> usuario
<uruk7> lo he mirado desde archivo i en mi caso se encuentra en mtp://[usb:005,004]/
<uruk7> alguien sabe como se accede hasta alli
<uruk7> desde la consola
<conigu> mmm me suena a que no es ubuntu tu sistema
<uruk7> si que lo es
<conigu> bueno a ver...
<conigu> pon en consola
<conigu> df -h
<conigu> y fijate si asi te dice en la ultima columna donde esta montado
<uruk7> que va no aparece
<conigu> siempre que lo conectas ocurre igual o alguna vez lo montaste bien
<uruk7> me aparecen los 4 discos duros que tengo , las particiones home, dev run  la raiz(/) lock shm
<uruk7> a ver supongo que el sistema detecta la tarjeta de memoria del mobil
<conigu> eso es correcto si no fuera porque no aparece el sistema de ficheros del movil
<conigu> ...no siempre..
<conigu> yo tengo un LG medio viejito que linux nunca lo detecto
<conigu> un A235
<uruk7> en archivos cuando me lo detecta me pone SAMSUNG android i alli dentro hay card que es la microssd 32Gb i luego Phone que debe ser la memoria interna que tiene el mobil
<conigu> sdcard
<conigu> ???
<uruk7> si miro en propiedades de sdcard
<uruk7> el lugar me aparece como mtp://[usb:005,004]/
<uruk7> si la microsdcard
<conigu> bueno te cuento que android es en definitiva un linux... pero no mires propiedades... mirá en la barra de direcciones de "archivos" (a partir de ahora nautilus)
<conigu> o accede con pcmanfm es un programa como nautilus pero mas ligero y te permite ver la ruta correcta de archivos
<uruk7> a ver que lo instalo
<conigu> otra cosa que te puede servir es usar un ssh server en el telefono, para poder ingresar a el mediante el wifi
<uruk7> no no lo que quiero es saber la ruta real para meterle cron
<uruk7> la ruta me dice que es mtp://[usb:005,004]/
<conigu> por ejemplo, yo instalo el ssh server (tiene un icono como de una carpeta naranja y SSH en mayusculas creo y el dibujo de conexiones de red.) una vez instalado lo enciendo desde su boton rojo quedando en verde. entonces en mi pc (todo en la misma red) accedo al telefono mediante:   sftp://ssh@ip-del-telefono/
<conigu> cron?????
<uruk7> accionar programas bash
<uruk7> a ver te explico me instale pcman
<uruk7> la ruta que me da es esa
<uruk7> mtp://[usb:005,004]/
<uruk7> mtp://[usb:005,004]/Card
<conigu> (nunca me ocurrio algo asi) por eso te hablo de ssh server en el fono
<uruk7> mtp://[usb:005,004]/Phone
<uruk7> a ver mtp supongo que deve ser algun tipo de dev es posible?
<conigu> mmmm
<m4v> donde esta montada?
<m4v> fijate con mount en una terminal
<uruk7> a ver voy a terminal
<uruk7> creo que esta en sys/fs/cgroup os pasteo por pastebin el output de mount
<conigu> ok
<uruk7> http://pastebin.com/raw/bHEV5ip3
<uruk7> ya lo tengo le meti find . -iname "Android" 2>/dev/null
<uruk7> me saco -> /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A005%2C004%5D/Phone/Android
<uruk7> esto que es?
<uruk7> esta ahi en /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A005%2C004%5D
<uruk7> lo que pasa es que este path me da que debe ser muy labil
<conigu> labil ???? ilustrame plis
<uruk7> hace pinta que debe cambiar de path
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-20
<uruk7> no se lo digo por decir no entiendo demasiado
<uruk7> a ver si me puede hacer unpwd
<uruk7> no me deja copiar ficheros dentor de /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A005%2C004%5D/
<uruk7> me saca la operacion no es ta soportada
<uruk7> me saca este error http://pastebin.com/raw/qjvNW8uJ
<conigu> insisto en que le metas el sshserver a android..... entonces montas una
<conigu> carpeta remota con ssh desde tu pc
<uruk7> pero en cambio desde archivos(nautilus) si que puedo copiar ese arxivo
<conigu> entonces si puedes copiar con nautilus... cual es el drama????
<uruk7> a ver supongo que con ssh se va a poder pero intento averiguar porque sucede eso i no desde la consola
<conigu> eeentiendo....
<uruk7> me interesa saber el porque sucede eso
<uruk7> ahor ya tengo el path sin embargo no me deja hacer un cp i desde nautilus si me deja,
<conigu> la verdad que ahora a mi me pasa algo insolito, como tengo un poquito de tiempo libre, probe el fono antiguo que te comente... y wala,,, salio andando me monto dos sistemas de ficheros, el fonomemoryinterna y el microsd.... no entiendo que pasó
<conigu> entiendo lo tuyo uruk7, pero yo le hecho la culpa al sistema y/o hasrdware del fono
<uruk7> la idea es que si se puede desde nautilus , porque carajo no se puede hacer un cp desde consola
<uruk7> tendria que poderse hacer desde consola antes que desde el nautilus
<uruk7> es mas si se puede desde nautilus se ha de poder si o si desde consola al menos eso es lo que siempre me ha sucedido
<uruk7> bueno tendre que investigar mas
<conigu> prueba añadir el plugin de nautilus "nautilus-open-terminal" ... asi podras pedir con clic derecho a nautilus que te abra tal carpeta en un terminal....
<uruk7> a ver si desde nautilus se puede es desde consola que no se puede
<uruk7> a ver encontre algo a ver si me lo aclaran http://askubuntu.com/questions/342319/where-are-mtp-mounted-devices-located-in-the-filesystem
<conigu> uruk7:   lo que digo es que hay una aplicacion de nautilus que abre una terminal en el path de la carpeta en cuestion... asi trabajaras en consola con el path que trabaja nnautilus internamente
<uruk7> es decir nautilus me abre una consola como si fuera subprograma del nautilus?
<conigu> uruk7:  no manejo demasiado bien el ingles...
<conigu> Algo asi... o sea: para que nautilus puedo copiar y cosas asi, internamente usa un path o direccion... entonces ese plugin lo que hace es abrirte una terminal en la direccion que usa nautilus internamente.
<uruk7> creo que ya lo tengo
<uruk7> sin nada de nautilus
<conigu> ¿?¿?¿?
<conigu> uruk7:
<conigu> que paso
<uruk7> cuando crea ese device lo hace como 1000:1000
<conigu> mmm y?
<wyre> hola chicos, estoy teniendo problemas para hacer ssh a un PC con ubuntu
<wyre> he generado las claves públicas
<wyre> he añadido la clave a authorized_keys
<wyre> y he desactivado el logueo por contraseña
<wyre> pero aún así no me acepta la contraseña de la clave pública (deduzco...)
<wyre> porque en realidad me pregunta por una password
<wyre> no por una passphrase
<wyre> no sé a qué password se refiere, porque teóricamente en el /etc/sshd_config está desactivado el logueo por contraseña
<wyre> y he reseteado el servicio varias veces
<wyre> pero sigue pidiéndola
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<icemodding> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-13
<vruiz> Hi there
<JakeukalaneWeb> Hola. Tengo un USB que no consigo montar. Sospecho que no tiene nada valioso solo ISOs de live USB de distintas versiones de Ubuntu pero quiero copiar el contenido. Gparted si lo detecta. Como podría hacerlo?
<JakeukalaneWeb> Hola
<blackflag> ¡Hola, amigos! ¡Buen día!
<blackflag> No puedo imprimir en modo duplex en una impresora HP P3015 en un ordenador de mi trabajo con ubuntu 16.04.
<GridCube> blackflag: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01907986&sp4ts.oid=3815808
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-14
<popoxd> hola a todos
<popoxd> alguien sabe sobre el error SASL para conectar con freenode desde el programa HexChat?
<Mikelevel> popoxd~ yo estoy desde hexchat
<popoxd> ami me vota error cuando quiero conectarme a ubuntu servers(freenode) no se por que
<popoxd> uso HexChat
<popoxd> si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere me voy a conectar en la noche gracias Elvillano por responder
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-15
<kurod00> hello?
<popoxd> hola a todos algiuen sabe como puedo arrglar el error SASL ?
<popoxd> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<popoxd> hola a todos alguien sabe como puedo ver los canales que hay aqui?
<popoxd> hola alguien habla español?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-16
<ZenWalker> hola, hay alguna web con versiones .deb archivadas de antiguas versiones?
<dell> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-17
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-18
<DryStage_> hola a todos
<DryStage_> hola
<Busindre> Hola DryStage_
<uruk> hola gente alguien sabe como puedo ver una lista de los programas que se inicializan al iniciar el sistema desde linea de comandos en ubuntu 16.04
<uruk> por lo visto sysv-rc-conf no me funcionava del todo correctamente ya que desde sysv-rc-conf me aparecia deshabilitzado tor per cuando le hacia un /etc/init.d/tor status me aparecia que estaba activo
<Busindre> find /etc/rc* | grep -i tor
<sirnoob> Buenas con todos. Alguien sabe la funcion del comando linker?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-19
<Jakeukalane_> hola
<filantropo> hello..  USA people here?
<ShinChan> saludos
<Busindre> Hi ShinChan
<GridCube> oi
<ShinChan> despues de instalar Nexuiz y probarlo en fullscreen el Ubuntu 16.04 ha dejado de detecar la verdadera resolucion de la pantalla que estoy usando
<ShinChan> en configuracion me pone una configuracion que no es, y solo hay 2 opciones de resolucion, ademas me pone la pantalla como "Unknown Display"
<Busindre> reiniciando no se recupera la cosa?
<ShinChan> he reiniciado y sigue igual
<ShinChan> si le doy al boton de "detectar monitores" no hace nada
<Busindre> con otro usuario sucede lo mismo?
<ShinChan> no lo se, voy a ver
<Busindre> al entrar dentro del entorno gráfico con otro usuario
<ShinChan> de todas formas ahora voy a probar cvon una cosa que he encontrado en la web
<ShinChan> voy a ver eso q dices
<Busindre> es raro que la ejecución de un juego te cambie la configuración gráfica del sistema
<Busindre> no estaría mal saber si pasa de forma global o solo para el usuarioen cuestión
<GridCube> ShinChan, revisa si estas usando drivers privativos
<GridCube> pasá a los genericos cualquier cosa y reinstalá los privativos
<ShinChan> pues si le pasa lo mismo en los demás usuarios Busindre
<ShinChan> voy a ver
<Busindre> pues como dice GridCube, posiblemente la instalación te habrá cambiado algo
<ShinChan> pero es raro porque me ha pasado justo cuando cambie la resolucion del juego Nexuiz
<Busindre> si está algo en memoria y lo desinstalas, sigue funcionando
<Busindre> hasta que este termine por alguna cosa
<ShinChan> estoy mriando eso de los drivers
<Busindre> yo miraría el historial de cosas instaladas
<Busindre> para detectar qué ha cambiado
<ShinChan> como se mira eso Busindre
<Busindre> posiblemente algo de drivers
<ShinChan> voy a cambiar de driver a ver que pasa, igual se cambio solo
<Busindre> asegura las cosas
<Busindre> antes de hacerlas
<Busindre> para no liarla más
<ShinChan> no estoy en consola estoy en configuracion
<ShinChan> software y actualizaciones, pestaña "Controladores adicionales"
<Busindre> como tu veas
<ShinChan> no creo que pase nada importante
<mizunno> Yo probaría a desconectar la pantalla y conectarla de nuevo al equipo, reiniciando, para que se inicien de nuevo los controladores
<ShinChan> me dice "Aplicando cambios.." pero es raro que tarde tanto
<ShinChan> he tanto reinciaindo como en desconectar y volver a connectar la pantalla
<ShinChan> pero no he probado en arrancar de nuevo el sistema sin la pantalla puesta
<GridCube> es raro igual
<GridCube> ShinChan, instalá arandr
<mizunno> Si, es bastante raro
<GridCube> y fijate que te dice
<ShinChan> osea la pantalla que detecta mal es la pantalla que esta conectada al portatil
<ShinChan> porque uso portatil+pantalla grande connectada
<ShinChan> y es la pantalla grande la que ahora mismo detecta mal, cuando antes de usar Nexuiz si la detectaba bien
<Busindre> mira los cambios en /var/log/apt/history.log
<ShinChan> lo ultimo que sale es lo de nexuiz
<ShinChan> es que ya te lo he dicho, la causa esta en algo de nexuiz
<ShinChan> lo acabo de instalar, lo abri y le cambie la resolución de nexuiz
<Busindre> lo ejecutas como root?
<ShinChan> no, lo ejecute como usuario dandole click al icono
<Busindre> y un programa de usuario puede cargarse drivers?
<ShinChan> Start-Date: 2017-03-19  18:57:24
<ShinChan> Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-install-packages' sender=':1.66'
<ShinChan> Install: nexuiz-data:amd64 (2.5.2-6, automatic), nexuiz:amd64 (2.5.2+dp-3), libode4:amd64 (2:0.13.1+git20150309-2, automatic), nexuiz-textures:amd64 (2.5.2-6, automatic), nexuiz-music:amd64 (2.5.2-6, automatic), darkplaces:amd64 (0~20140513+svn12208-2build1, automatic)
<ShinChan> End-Date: 2017-03-19  18:57:40
<Busindre> por lo que has comentado, dudo mucho que la ejecución de un juego haga que linux no te detecte ahora un monitor
<Busindre> desde ningún otro usuario
<ShinChan> si
<ShinChan> pero es lo que ha pasado
<mizunno> Es posible que steam haya tocado algo
<Busindre> pero bueno, si quieres ir por ahí para resolverlo, me parece bien tmabién, es tu decisión
<ShinChan> mas que la ejecución del juego ha sido al cambiar la resolución en los settings dentro del juego de nexuiz
<ShinChan> no lo he instalado por steam sino por el centro de software ubuntu
<mizunno> mmm
<ShinChan> aunque tengo 2 centros de software diferentes no se porque, supongo que porque actualice o algo
<mizunno> que extraño
<ShinChan> pero basicamente hay lo mismo
<ShinChan> aunque son diferentes en diseño
<Busindre> porque actualice o algo,..
<Busindre> no puede ser que tengas un lio de repositorio bueno
<Busindre> instalaste lo que no debías
<ShinChan> porque pasé de 14.04 LTS a 16.04 y quizas cambiaron de centro de software o algo pero bueno eso es lo de menos
<ShinChan> xDç
<Busindre> y ahora ya no te funciona bien el tema gráfico?
<ShinChan> no, son cosas distintas
<Busindre> bueno bueno
<Busindre> yo solo te digo que algo no encaja
<ShinChan> a ver voy a probar en arrancar el sistema sin la pantalla secundaria conectada
<ShinChan> y luego la incorporo
<ShinChan> a ver que pas
<Busindre> sí
<mizunno> Venga, dinos lo que sea ahora
<ShinChan> ok ahora vuelvo
<Busindre> a mi me preocuparía más eso de los dos centros de software diferentes
<mizunno> Si, pensaba que serían lanzadores diferntes, pero si dice que son distintos...
<Busindre> menuda debe tener liada
<Busindre> como para saber ahora donde está el problema
<mizunno> XDD
<ShinChan> hola
<Busindre> todo arreglado?
<ShinChan> ahora acabo de reinciiar el sistema, estoy usando el portatil sin otra pantalla conectada
<mizunno> conecta a ver
<ShinChan> y funciona correctamente como debe ser, ahora voy a ver si me reconoce la resolucion de la pantalla de sobremesa que le pongo para tener 2 como un pro
<ShinChan> a ver si me detecta bien
<Busindre> 100% pro
<ShinChan> pues no, esta igual xd
<ShinChan> osea dejo de detectar el monitori asi por la cara de un momento para otro porque antes lo detectaba bien
<Busindre> vuelve a echarte un vicio al Nexuiz, quizás se arregle
<ShinChan> ya intente pero la resolucion maxima de nexuiz ahora es 1024x756 (o algo asi)= que es la misma que me dtecta el monitor y que en realidad esta equivocada
<Busindre> era una broma
<ShinChan> me llama mi padre ta luego
<Busindre> ciaoo
<ShinChan> ya estoy
<ShinChan> hola Busindre
<ShinChan> al final lo que estoy haciendo es hackear el sistema para añadirle la resolucion que yo quiera usando el comando xrand y tal
<Busindre> así lo tengo yo
<Busindre> que no uso aplicación gráfica para administrar esas cosas
<ShinChan> como que asi lo tienes tu
<ShinChan> pero si el comando es super complicado tengo que copiarmelo porque tiene muchos numeros sin sentido
<ShinChan> Ahora ya me lo detecta :S
<ShinChan> WTF
<ShinChan> he hecho "sudo randx" y ahora me lo detecta pero antes de eso le he añadido la resolución real de mi monitor
<Busindre> .config/autostart/lxrandr-autostart.desktop:Exec=sh -c 'sleep 10 && xrandr --output VGA1 --off && sleep 3 && xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60.02 --output HDMI2 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60.00 --left-of VGA1'
<Busindre> pues eso, que así lo tengo yo
<ShinChan> pues tienes la misma resolucion que yo
<ShinChan> yo he hecho asi:
<ShinChan> sudo cvt 1920 1080 60
<ShinChan> y luego
<ShinChan> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<ShinChan> como un hacker
<ShinChan> voy a dormir buenas noches ya nos veremos te conectas mucho por aqui en el xat de ubuntu ¿?
<Busindre> pues eso depende, pero sí
<Busindre> eso intento XD
<ShinChan> okey
<salapin> necesito de vuestros conocimientos... a ver, tengo una unidad usb-bootable del programa Macrium Reflect de windows, el tema es que no quiero tener un pen usb en exclusiva para poder arrancar el pc desde el usb en caso de emergencia para poder recuperar el la particion de windows, aunque no lo use. El tema es que clono con dd el usb y lo guardo despues de la insstruccion of=/xxx/nombre.iso
<salapin> pero esa iso creado no es capaz de montala luego en un direcotorio con "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop"
<salapin> el tema debe ser que la iso esta mal creada
<salapin> pero no se porque, me podeis ayudar, por favor
<salapin> la unidad usb solo tiene una particion
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-12
<R29> Hola necesito ayuda tengo un problema al suspender Xubuntu y quisiera poder arreglarlo o  saber cual es el problema y reportar el error
 * acacio hola 👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-13
<kraken> Hola
<kraken> Alguien on ?
<sistemas_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sistemas_> no hable
<sistemas_> jajajajaja
<yonaikerlol> Hola
<yonaikerlol> Hello
 * acacio hola 👀
<sistemas_> hjghjghjgh
<sistemas_> sdfdfs
<sistemas_> sdfsdfsdfds
<sistemas_> sdfsdfsdfs
<sistemas_> sdfdsfsd
<dona> hola
<sistemas_> ggggfhjklñ{polukjhfdsa}
<dona> esta es la practica
<sistemas_> ghfghfkgugf
<dona> hula
<sistemas_> TEEEE AMOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sistemas_> jijijijijijijij
<sistemas_> hola
<sistemas_> jola
<sistemas_> hola
<sistemas_> hola
<dona> te amo coraxon
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-14
<hh> kk
<daniel_> hola
 * acacio hola 👀
<lluis> hola
<lluis> alguien me echa un cable para instalar firefox desde el terminal ?
<lluis> ccomo cargo en repositorio synaptic otras versiones antiguas de firefox ?
<daniel_> f
<daniel_> .
<daniel_> .
<daniel_> .
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-15
<jvgeek> hola buenas noches tengo una pregunta
<Guest87965> Hola a todos. ¿Quería saber si tienen idea por que Ubuntu 17.10 viene con Evolution y no con Thunderbird por defecto. ¿Aconsejan migrar a Evolution?
<xpmdsi> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<xpmdsi> J00lz hbautista corretico dresuer m4v kubot chatchatt ubot9 mustekito uBOTu-fr Tarrasquero Buda- DalekSec [OFF]-SkavenXXI siel fzeta wyre CrisRm71 _foo pesca KennosiS ubuntulog
 * acacio hola 👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-16
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> consulta: estoy con 17.04 y no logro saber cómo poner la papelera en el escritorio.
<omar> cabe señalar que instalé gnome
<omar> o todos hacen caso omiso o simplemente instalé mal esta custión
<omar> hola a todos
<lu9dce> o/
 * acacio hola👀
 * acacio cuidense y sean felices 👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-17
<yonaikerlol_> Hello
<mimecar> buenas...
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-18
<Damuru> hola buen dia saludos desde Uruguay
<Damuru> estoy usando xubuntu 16.04 y quiero saber como puedo hacer para escuchar audio desde la salida del microfono, en windows lo puedo hacer, como lo puedo hacer aqui?
<Damuru> :-/
 * acacio hola👀
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<brujo_^^> holaaa ¿que tal?
<brujo_^^> queria preguntar una duda, configure cron mediante, sudo crontab -e y puse una linea 38 15 * * * /home/usuario/backup/backup.sh no deberia ejecutarse cada vez que fuera esa hora puesta en la configuración independientemente de lo que contenga el fichero backup.sh
<brujo_^^> usuario logicamnete es el usuario que he puesto en este sistema
<Tarrasquero>  sudo systemctl status cron.service
<brujo_^^> pues Tarrasquero anda en funcionamiento de hecho lo estoy usando por cron para renovar el certificado SSL de la web
<brujo_^^> el fallo debe estar por otra parte
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-11
 * unknown_ hola👀
 * acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-17
<ivedci89> hola mi conexion a internet por wifi en ubuntu 16 se entrecorta ...en especial cuando quiero hacer transferencias ssh o ftp :/
<ivedci89> mi comando lspci arroja entre otras cosas: 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-10
<GridCube> hi
<ivedci89> hola tanto tiempo...
<ivedci89> necesito ayuda de gente porque google ya me hizo perder horas
<GridCube> ivedci89: que pasa
<ivedci89> tengo una carpeta Imágenes, que no puedo modificar a pesar de ser su propietario. miro las propiedades de la misma y puedo supuestamente modificarla leerla escribirla etc...
<ivedci89> pero no me deja ... me pasa que permiso denegado aun asi..
<GridCube> desde una terminal un chmode +R 777 ?
<GridCube> o... -R?
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> o, 770
<GridCube> porque no queres que sean ejecutables?
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> no, 755 o 775
<GridCube> 0 es no lectura
<ivedci89> haciendo memoria... recorde que hace muuucho tiempo leía un articulo de comandos y logre inmunizar esa carpeta y otras... lo probe vi que funciono y las devolví a su esta normal menos esa (creo) y lo olvide... ahora me doy cuenta que no puedo cambiar ni agregar nada en esa carpeta y logre recordar aquella ocacion.
<ivedci89> Era una especie de comando de terminal que inmunizaba archivos o directorios tipo deep freez para windows. pero de forma natural y nativa desde el kernel o el sistema de archivos.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> tirá un ls y fijate que propiedades tienen
<ivedci89> drwxr-xr-x 162 claudia claudia     12288 abr 11  2019 Imágenes
<GridCube> ese es un direcorio, d, el grupo root tiene rwx que read, write, excecute, el grupo tienen r-x, read y execute, y el otros tiene lo mismo
<ivedci89>     en castellano?
<GridCube> no tenes permiso de escritura en ese directorio ivedci89, a menos que seas root
<GridCube> chmod -R 775 claudia
<ivedci89>  (entonces las propiedades de nautilus mienten)
<ivedci89> ok
<GridCube> y fijate que dice ls despues
<ivedci89> y con un chown -R claudia Imágenes se solucionaría?
<GridCube> claudia es el user?
<GridCube> entonces solo Imágenes
<ivedci89> claro
<GridCube> no te olvides de los numeros XD
<GridCube> si no no tiene sentido
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> perá
<GridCube> es un chown
<GridCube> leí chmod
<GridCube> sí, supongo que si pertence al owner claudia debería tener acceso el user claudia
<GridCube> es lo mas logico
<ivedci89> segun los conceptos que recuerdo aquel comando que le heche le freezó las Imagenes y unicamente ese comando puede cambiar el asunto... mas lo intentare
<ivedci89> defineme owner?
<GridCube> el owner del archivo es a que "grupo" pertenece
<GridCube> onda si tenes dos users en tu computadora, cada directorio ~/ de cada uno va a tener un diferente owner
<GridCube> y no vas a poder acceder al directorio que otro usuario es dueño
<GridCube> a menos que seas rot
<ivedci89> bueno el chown ejecutado desde root me tiro operacion no permitida para todo
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> que cosa
<GridCube> pero si le cambias el chmod no debería importar
<GridCube> de ultima le tirás un 777 para que todo el mundo pueda hacer lo que se le canta
<GridCube> sin importar a que grupo pertenecen
<ivedci89> pruebo... (aunque no puede quedar asi por siempre)
<GridCube> claro
<ivedci89> entonces sería "chmod -r 777 Imágenes" ?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> creo que si
<GridCube> -R lo hace recursivo
<ivedci89>   nopermitido
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> es R mayuscula eh
<ivedci89> está inmunizado
<ivedci89> sisi
<GridCube> a ver. digo, probá esto en una sola imagen no en todo
<GridCube> chmod u-s nombredearchivo.jpg
<GridCube> y fijate si podes cambiarle el nombre o algo, no sé
<ivedci89> no mi queridisimo GridCube... no funkço
<GridCube> pucha
<GridCube> a ver
<GridCube> fijate que dice getfalc del directorio
<GridCube> getfacl
<ivedci89> desconozco get
<GridCube> getfacl Imágenes
<GridCube> debería listarte todos los accesos y permisos
<GridCube> http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/uso-getfacl-getfacl
<ivedci89> # file: Imágenes \n # owner: claudia \n # group: claudia \n user::rwx \n group::r-x \n other::r-x #he separado los saltos de linea con barras y enes.
<GridCube> sigue sin tener w en gruop y other
<GridCube> y ese es tu problema
<GridCube> estas usando sudo no?
<ivedci89> root@Gfast:/home/claudia#
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> deberías poder hacerlo
<GridCube> no sé porque no podés ivedci89
<GridCube> :/
<ivedci89> leiste todo?
<GridCube> todo que?
<ivedci89>  haciendo memoria... recorde que hace muuucho tiempo leía un articulo de comandos y logre inmunizar esa carpeta y otras... lo probe vi que funciono y las devolví a su esta normal menos esa (creo) y lo olvide... ahora me doy cuenta que no puedo cambiar ni agregar nada en esa carpeta y logre recordar aquella ocacion.
<ivedci89> (12:36:18) ivedci89: Era una especie de comando de terminal que inmunizaba archivos o directorios tipo deep freez para windows. pero de forma natural y nativa desde el kernel o el sistema de archivos.
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> leí eso
<GridCube> pero ni idea
<GridCube> hasta donde sé eso es permisos y ownership
<ivedci89> normalmente dejo anotado todo nuevo conocimiento de linux en mis notas tomboy.,... pero de esa ocacion no anote y bue
<ivedci89> ownership
<ivedci89> me seuna
<ivedci89> suena*
<ivedci89> Lo interesante es que al tratar el tema aqui... caí en que no puede ser que no lo haya anotado...http://dmdcosillas.blogspot.com/2010/08/una-forma-facil-de-impedir-el-borrado.html
<GridCube> nunca escuché de eso
<ivedci89> jojo
<ivedci89> Yo lo encontre buscando una especie de deep freez pèro para nuestro amado sistema Linux
<ivedci89> GridCube: te re agradezco por tu pazciencia
<ivedci89> hemos aprendido algo
<ivedci89> chattr -i Imágenes
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no ayudé de nada al final igual
<ivedci89>  chattr changes the file attributes on a Linux file system.
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero es lo mismo que hace chmod
<ivedci89> mmmm no se mira... https://www.linuxhispano.net/2014/05/24/de-los-errores-se-aprende-comandos-chattr-y-lsattr/
<ivedci89> creo que una cosa son los permisos de archivos y directorio
<ivedci89> y otra muy distinta son los atributos
<ivedci89> (aunque en la practica es muy similar:-!)
<GridCube> ajá
<GridCube> veo
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-11
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Estoy estudiando la posibilidad de actualizar desde un 13.04 a un 18.04 LTS,  por lo que quiero buscar en camino más seguro, recomendáis actualizar de versión en versión, o una instalación limpia?
<N3l1x> depende
<GridCube> de que depende
<GridCube> https://i.redd.it/6ea50fyf30m41.jpg
<acacio-> ola
<N3l1x> de las aplicaciones que tengas instaladas, porque los dist upgrade si cambian las configuracaciones tenes que estar atento a eso. osea desastentida dudo mucho que puedas realizarlo.
<N3l1x> apt changelog package y mira lso cambios de los paquetes importantes que tengas con posible conflictos.
<fabiola_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-12
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-13
<AdictNet> saludos buenas noches
<PROFE> HELLO
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Tengo un ubuntu 13.04, pero no se que hacer para actualizar a 18.04, ya que tengo bastantes datos y servicios en funcionamiento
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-14
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-15
<mefista> hola
<mefista> m4v: como van las cosas
<mefista> grupo
<mefista> alguien
<mefista> quit
